# Word Association Thread



## Kain99

Wasted


----------



## Ponytail

time


----------



## SxyPrincess

canoodling


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *canoodling *


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Wasted *


 Margaritaville...


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> * *


 You went


----------



## Ponytail

*Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Margaritaville... *



timeless


----------



## RoseRed

*Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *timeless *


 elephant


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *elephant *


trunk


----------



## Ponytail

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *elephant *


women


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *elephant *



memory


----------



## SxyPrincess

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *women *


 thong


----------



## RoseRed

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *trunk *


 Mr. Big???


----------



## Ponytail

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *thong *


 happy


----------



## Kyle

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *memory *


 Ginko


----------



## SxyPrincess

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Ginko *


 Otter


----------



## Ponytail

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *memory *


ginkobiloba


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Ginko *



  GINGKO/GINKGO


----------



## Kyle

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *ginkobiloba *


 RockyBalboa?


----------



## Pete

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Ginko *



tree


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *RockyBalboa? *


Adrian!


----------



## RoseRed

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> * *


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by dpete2q _
> *tree *


dog


----------



## Pete

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *dog *



urine


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> * *


----------



## RoseRed

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *dog *


 American Idol


----------



## Ponytail

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *dog *



puppies


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> * *


----------



## SmallTown

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *American Idol *



gay


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *American Idol *




Change the channel


----------



## watercolor

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *American Idol *



Ruben


----------



## Ponytail

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by dpete2q _
> *urine *


showers


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *puppies   *




feasting


----------



## RoseRed

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *showers   *


 Yellow River


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Ruben *


 Philly cheesesteak


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *showers   *


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Philly cheesesteak *


 Bagels


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Philly cheesesteak *


 hoagie


----------



## Sharon

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> * *


 BJ


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Philly cheesesteak *



Hoggie Roll


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Bagels *



oy


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Hoggie Roll *


 Tootsie roll


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *BJ  *


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *hoagie *


 Carmichael


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *BJ  *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Tootsie roll *


Dustin Hoffman


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Tootsie roll *


 Hopefully not in the pool


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Dustin Hoffman *




Rain Man


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Dustin Hoffman *



Rain man


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *pool *



Water Aerobics


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Dustin Hoffman *


 Robin Williams


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Rain Man *


Tom Cruise


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Bagels *


 Blintzes


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Rain Man *



Copycat!


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Rain man *




Defiantly...Defiantly...


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Definatly...Definatly... *


 JAZZ!


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Tom Cruise *



Days of Thunder


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Carmichael *


Eagle


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Tom Cruise *


 Hey bartender!


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Hey bartender! *


 Tequila!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Copycat!  *


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Tequila! *


 Worm


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Tequila! *


Cabo Wabo


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Tequila! *




Good stuff


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Worm *


 Lanny Davis


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Tequila! *


 Pee Wee Herman


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Good stuff *


 The right stuff


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Good stuff *



puppies and thongs


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Worm *


ST


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Pee Wee Herman *




FLAMING PACKER!


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Copycat!  *




Sigourney Weaver


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ST *


 OO


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *FLAMING PACKER! *



Brett Favre


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *puppies and thongs *




slurp


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Sigourney Weaver *




Alien...........Kain?


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *slurp *



slurpee-


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *FLAMING PACKER! *


 Michael Jackson


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Michael Jackson *



Removeable Nose


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Brett Favre *



Silence of the Lambs


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *slurp *


 Dirty Banana


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Removeable Nose *



Mr. Potato Head


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Dirty Banana *



Cubi Point, Phillipines


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Removeable Nose *


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Mr. Potato Head *




Open flap for a butt


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Mr. Potato Head *


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Dirty Banana *



Something I'll never order


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Something I'll never order *



Faqua


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Something I'll never order *


 Uni


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Something I'll never order *


 Sushi


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Faqua *



SHREK


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Faqua *




that


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Something I'll never order *


black licorice


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Sushi *



Seaweed


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dpete2q _
> *SHREK *


Donkey


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Donkey *


 Jackass


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Donkey *



Richard


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *donkey*


 back door


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Jackass *


ST


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *punch *


 How about a nice Hawaiian....


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Richard  *


 Tricky Dick


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ST   *


 Pottery Barn


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Tricky Dick *


Mr. Big


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Richard  *




Prior


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Tricky Dick *


 Slick Willie


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Mr. Big *


 copycat!


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Prior *


 FIRE!


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Prior *



after


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *copycat! *


 Schreodinger's Cat


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Slick Willie *




Cigars


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by dpete2q _
> *after *


glow


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Cigars *


 Monica


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Schreodinger's Cat *



Lock and Load


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Monica *



pork


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Monica *



H o


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *Dirt *


 nap


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Monica *


 Hummer


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Monica *



Hoochie


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Hummer *


 BJ


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *Dirt *


 Joe


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Willie *


 Wonka


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Hummer *



Anita


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *BJ  *


 Kwillia


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Joe *


 mama


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *BJ  *



Salty


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *mama *


 Cass


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Salty *


 feet


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Anita *


 Bryant


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Salty *


 Dog


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *feet *



Fetish!


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Bryant *


 Orange Juice


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Dog *


 Biscuits


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *How about a nice Hawaiian.... *





Lei


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Fetish! *


----------



## Steve

"WHAT KINDA GRABASSTIC NONSENSE ARE YOU NUMBNUTS UP TO NOW!!"


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Biscuits *


 Poppin' Fresh


----------



## Ponytail

Uh oh...the sherrifs in town...


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *"WHAT KINDA GRABASSTIC NONSENSE ARE YOU NUMBNUTS UP TO NOW!!" *


 VRAI


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Biscuits *



Marriage


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *GRABASSTIC NONSENSE*


 Daily routine


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *"WHAT KINDA GRABASSTIC NONSENSE ARE YOU NUMBNUTS UP TO NOW!!" *


 About 10 pages last count


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Marriage *


counselor


----------



## SeaRide

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Daily routine *


crapola


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> * count   *


 Dracula


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *NONSENSE *




Everyone


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Orange Juice *



murderer


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Dracula *


blood


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *counselor *



Friends


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *murderer *


 OJ


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Dracula *



Sexy


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *blood *


 pudding


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Friends *


 Stupid TV show


----------



## Steve

dingleberry


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *blood *




red


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Marriage *



death


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *blood *



thurst


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Friends *


Ross, Rachel, Joey, Monica, Chandler, Phoebe


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Stupid TV show *


 Darma and Greg


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Stupid TV show *




Mr. Personality


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *dingleberry *



****knot


tick tick tick tick


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by LastBoyscout _
> *death *


wish


----------



## Steve

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Ross, Rachel, Joey, Monica, Chandler, Phoebe *



Yes, but what are their last names??


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *dingleberry *



tasty morsels


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tick tick tick tick *





BOOM!


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *
> 
> 
> tick tick tick tick *


 BOMB!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *Yes, but what are their last names?? *


  Into the penalty box with you!


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *****knot
> 
> 
> tick tick tick tick *



:


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *BOOM! *


 Chick-a Boom Chick-a...


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *tasty morsels *



cheer leaders


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> * Chick-a... *


 Filet


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *BOMB! *


IRAQ!


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *BOMB! *



C4


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *  Into the penalty box with you! *


 She said Box


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *Yes, but what are their last names?? *



Ross= gellar
Monica= gellar
Chandler= Bing
Rachel- Green
Joey= Tribiani

dont know Phoebe


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *IRAQ! *


 And a hard place


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cheer leaders *


bleachers


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Filet *


gut


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> * Phoebe *


 Cates


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *BOMB! *



Madona's new CD.


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cheer leaders *


Porno


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Filet *


 O'Fish


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *bleachers *


blondes


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Porno *



for piro's


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Filet *



Knife


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Porno *


 shaved


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Ross= gellar
> Monica= gellar
> Chandler= Bing
> Rachel- Green
> Joey= Tribiani
> 
> dont know Phoebe *




No life


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *O'Fish *


Ponytail!


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *No life *


 Dead


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Cates *



woody


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *shaved *


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Knife *


 Freddie


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *shaved *


ice


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by dpete2q _
> *woody *


 woodpecker


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Ponytail!  *


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by dpete2q _
> *woody *



wood pecker


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dpete2q _
> *woody *


woodpecker


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *shaved *


 landing strip


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *woodpecker *



Poliated


----------



## Sharon

Jinx All of ya!


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Cates *



A choice or dainty food; a delicacy.


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *wood pecker *


 pinnochio


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ice *


 Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *landing strip *


take off


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ice *


 vanilla


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *strip *


 tease


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *take off    *


 naked


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *No life *



following the leader


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! *


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *landing strip *


 beautiful


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *pinnochio *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *tease *



fear


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *tease *


 Kwillia


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *tease *


Sxy


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *naked *


 hot tub


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> * *



Set on my face and let me tell lies.


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fear *


 the Jazz....


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fear *



marky mark walhberg


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *beautiful *


 Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *swimming *



jello


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! Snow! *



dain bramage


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *swimming *


sperm


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fear *


 sacredy cat


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *hot tub *


 Christy & Steve's house


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *the Jazz.... *



in-nator


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Set on my face and let me tell lies. *


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sperm *



whale


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Catherine Zeta-Jones *


 baby factory


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *marky mark walhberg *


 boxers or briefs?


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sperm *


 protein


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *whale *


 Jonah


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *whale *



Dork....


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *sacredy cat *



spelling


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> * briefs *


 lawyer


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Set on my face and let me tell lies. *


 and make me write bad checks?


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by LastBoyscout _
> * *




.........is how you do it


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *spelling   *


 police


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by LastBoyscout _
> *Dork.... *



LastBoyscout


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *and make me write bad checks? *



ex wife


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *lawyer *


beotch!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *LastBoyscout  *


Bruce Willis


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by dpete2q _
> *ex wife *




wench


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *police *


 ROXANNE


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *lawyer *



LIAR!


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Bruce Willis *


 Diehard


----------



## Katie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *lawyer *



Shark


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *beotch! *



ex wife


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *wench *


 lunchtime


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *wench *



slapped


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Bruce Willis *




5th Element


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Diehard *


batteries...bzzzzzzzzzz.......


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *LIAR! *


 Jim Carey


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Diehard *


 me!


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by Katie _
> *Shark *



ex wife


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *lunchtime *


 69


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Katie _
> *Shark *



attack


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Diehard *


 batteries for your BOB


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bzzzzzzzzzz....... *


 Bees


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *lunchtime *




quickie


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *69 *



NIcsH


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by dpete2q _
> *ex wife *


 bankrupt


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Bees *


stingers


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *5th Element *



Badaboom


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Jim Carey *



Boy living in a tv created world


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *quickie  *


 Afternoon Delight


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *69 *


 chances


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *BOB *



Migtig


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *quickie  *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *Badaboom *



5th element


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *chances *


 Vegas


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Vegas *


 slots


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *azz *


 clown


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *azz *


 clown


----------



## Katie

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Vegas *



shows


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *Badaboom *



Ba-da-bing


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Vegas *



Dan Tanna


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *azz *


 smack


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *slots *



slits


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *smack *


down


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Ba-da-bing *


 Sopranos


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *down *



under


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *under *


water


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *down *


 knees


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *dice *


 and chop and don't forget the giblits!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *dice *


craps


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *Badaboom *



bing


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *down *



Low


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> * chop *


 Lizzie Borden


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *knees *


groin


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Sopranos  *



Woke up this mornin.....


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Lizzie Borden *


 cheese sammiches


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Low *


blow


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *blue eyes *


Frank


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *groin *



OOOOOH!!!!!!


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *cheese sammiches *




grilled


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *blow *



me


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *blow *


 cherries and whipped cream


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *grilled *



cheese


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by LastBoyscout _
> *OOOOOH!!!!!!  *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *weiner *


schnitzel


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *weiner *


 Oscar Meyer


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *cherries and whipped cream *




foreplay


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Frank *





ferter


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *weiner *


 Attorney at Law


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *ferter *



lizer


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Attorney at Law *



the devil


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *ferter *


 Rocky Horror


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Oscar Meyer *




has a way with B-O-L-O-G-N-A


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> * Horror *


 Stephen King


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Attorney at Law *



See LIAR!


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Rocky Horror *



drag queen


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Rocky Horror *



transvestite


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *the devil *




made me do it.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Stephen King *


It


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *It *



scarey clown


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *It *


 ...was a dark and stormy night...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *scarey clown *


otter


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *It *



C L O W N ! !


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *otter *


 TIKI!


----------



## Katie

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *transvestite *



cross dresser


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *...was a dark and stormy night... *


Snoopy


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *hit it! *


 You take two steps to the left.....


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *...was a dark and stormy night... *



cuddle


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *TIKI! *


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cuddle *



but not with a guy friend


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cuddle *


bunny


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cuddle *


wrestle


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cuddle *


 with a friend of the opposite sex?


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bunny *


 crazy wrabbit


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *but not with a guy friend  *



 knows better now.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *wrestle *


Hulk Hogan


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *wrestle *



long tiring night.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *crazy wrabbit *


 toy


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Hulk  *


 Green


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *crazy wrabbit *



bugs


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *otter *




cute little water creature


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *TIKI! *


Swimming


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Green *


Hornet


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Swimming *



skinny dip


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Swimming *


 bridge out again?


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *bridge out again? *


 Solomon's flooding


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *skinny dip *


 Neve Campbell


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *long tiring night. *


VIAGRA!


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *skinny dip *




nekkid time........


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> * Campbell *


 Pork and beans


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *sunset *



Blvd


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Neve Campbell *



Party of Five


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Pork and beans *




pig


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *sunset *


 Negril....


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *Party of Five *



orgy


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *Party  *


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Pork and beans *


Big Daddy


----------



## watercolor

Have you seen my baseball?


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *VIAGRA! *



LONG recovery time


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Pork and beans *


 Junkyard Band


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Big Daddy *


 Don Garlits


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Big Daddy *


 Who's yours?


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *LONG  *


 John holmes


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *orgy *



Pig Pile!


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> * Pile! *


 Gomer


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Who's yours? *


  Big Daddy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Pig Pile! *



Brace yourself.


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Gomer *


Marines


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Marines *


 tool box


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Marines *




sexy


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *  Big Daddy *



Sugar daddy


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *tool box *


trucks


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *LONG recovery time *


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *trucks *


 Ford


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *sexy *


 & Pixie & Kwillia...


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *& Pixie & Kwillia... *


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *& Pixie & Kwillia... *


Perv


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Cherry Point, N.C. *


Busted


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Cherry  *


 virgin


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *virgin *



Olive oil


----------



## Kain99

I hope Ponytail got the Fish refrence


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Busted  *


 nut


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *virgin *


nookie


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *virgin *




islands


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *nookie *


 Limp Bizkit


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *nut *


Explosion


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Olive oil *


 azzclown


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *PITA *




boyfriends


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Explosion *


Big Daddy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *nookie *



boink


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *azzclown  *


 ST again


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Limp Bizkit *




Chocolate Starfish


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Limp Bizkit *


Disturbed


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Big Daddy *


 I get licked once...I get licked twice...


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *azzclown  *



STupid


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *boink *



a-licious


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Disturbed *


 Naw, too easy ...not gonna do it.


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *boink *


 harder


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *I get licked once...I get licked twice... *


Whupped


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Disturbed *




GREAT group


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *harder *



slippery when wet


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *harder *


faster


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *harder *



faster


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *faster  *


 than a speeding bullet


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *faster  *



SLOOOOOOOOOOW IT DOWN


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Whupped *


buhtah


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *faster  *


OH GOD!


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *than a speeding bullet *


Superman


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *faster  *


 than a speeding bullet


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *than a speeding bullet *



Superman


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *SLOOOOOOOOOOW IT DOWN *



Penitrating


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *OH GOD! *


George Burns


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *OH GOD! *


 had you up early in the mornin...moanin...


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Superman *


 Wonderwoman


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Superman *


Big Daddy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *than a speeding bullet *




minuteman


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Superman *




Five for Fighting


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Wonderwoman *


Migtig


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Wonderwoman *


 Shazamm!


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *minuteman *


Nightmare!


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *minuteman *



don't want one


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *George Burns *


Bob Hope


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *minuteman *


 the Redcoats are coming!


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *the Redcoats are coming! *


Aunt Flo


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Penitrating *


Fear the Jazz


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Aunt Flo *



NAG


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Wonderwoman *




Red  Cape


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Migtig *



Mudder


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Fear the Jazz *



My life story.


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Nightmare!  *



on Elm Street


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *NAG *


Horseback Riding


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *Mudder *


 Fodder


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Red  Cape *



 red carpet


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *Mudder *



fudder


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *Mudder *


Racehorse


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Horseback Riding *


PORN!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Horseback Riding *



bare back


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fudder *



gutter


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *red carpet *



DEAD in bed


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *PORN! *


Movies


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *bare back *



Yeehaaaaaaa


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> * Riding *


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *Mudder *


 Fudrucker!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *gutter *


snipe


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *PORN! *




obsessed much


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *PORN! *



ONE track mind today.


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *gutter *


$lut


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> * *



HowYaLikeMeNow!!


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Fudrucker! *



Yummy Hamburgers!!!!!!


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *PORN! *


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *snipe *


 Hunt


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Yummy *


 Pizza


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *snipe *


noseeems


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *HowYaLikeMeNow!! *



Toby Keith :yummy:


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Hunt *


Mike


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Yummy!!!!!! *


Big Daddy!


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *noseeems *


 Jazz!


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Pizza *




Hut


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *noseeems *



Honest politicians.


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Hunt *


 squeegie


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Pizza *


cheese


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Hut *


 Gilligan


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Big Daddy! *



WHUPPED HARD


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Jazz! *


  I can't keep up!


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *WHUPPED HARD *


Truth


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cheese *


Famunda


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *  I can't keep up!   *



Got Viagra?!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Gilligan *


The Professor


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *The Professor *


 and Marianne


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *The Professor *


 nutty


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Got Viagra?! *


bo-i-i-i-ng!


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *The Professor *


 Nanny


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Got Viagra?! *



morningwoodishardtogetridof


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bo-i-i-i-ng!   *


 bounced checks


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *nutty *


buddy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *bounce *


Oz's new avatar


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *morningwoodishardtogetridof
> *


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *buddy *


 bear


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Nanny *


boo-boo


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *boo-boo   *


 lil in the shed


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *bear *


 arms


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *morningwoodishardtogetridof
> *



not with the right mindset.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *bear *


skin


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *boo-boo   *



Yogi


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *not with the right handgrip.  *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Nanny *



Irritating voice


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Yogi *


 picnic basket


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Irritating voice *


 the lady on local morning radio


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Yogi *


 Berra


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Irritating voice *


 Glum


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *lil *


abner


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Irritating voice *



Sexy Voice


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Yogi *



Can I write a check?  I hate that commercial


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *the lady on local morning radio *



98.3??  

MOO COW!


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Glum *


 Cartoon


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *abner *


 Daisy Mae


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Sexy Voice  *


BIG DADDYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *98.3??
> 
> MOO COW! *


 yes!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *BIG DADDYYYYYYYYYYYY *




More cushion for pushing...........


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Daisy *


 dukes


----------



## Jameo

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by justhangn 
not with the right handgrip.  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *dukes *



Bar


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *dukes *


 Bar


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *dukes *


Bar


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by justhangn
> not with the right handgrip.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *




See my actual post........

Little Rosered strikes again...........

Tart I tell ya.


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *More cushion for pushing........... *


Bottom


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Bar *


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *dukes *



Crazy Cudder


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Little Rosered strikes again...........
> 
> Tart I tell ya.   *


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Crazy *


 glue


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *See my actual post........
> 
> Little Rosered strikes again...........
> 
> Tart I tell ya.   *



Hers was better!


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Bar *


 Dove


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *glue *



sticky


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *sticky *




Ben Dover


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *sticky *


Lollipop!


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Dove *


 chocolate


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *chocolate *


Cream


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Hers was better! *



Agreed.


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Dove *


 Hawk


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *sticky *


Big Daddy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Lollipop! *



sucker


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Hawk *


 Falcon


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Cream *


Oh Man - Bet you can guess what I want to say.....


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Big Daddy  *



Redundant chick who's been away from Richard FAR TOO LONG!!!


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *sucker *



punch


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Cream *




FILLED


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Redundant chick who's been away from Richard FAR TOO LONG!!!
> 
> *


A Whole Day!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *punch  *




Drunk


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *A Whole Day!  *




Damn, that means you'll have to get him drunk all over again.


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Redundant chick who's been away from Richard FAR TOO LONG!!!
> 
> *


 Richard or Bob?


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Richard or Bob? *



What about Bob?


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *punch  *


 Judy


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Richard or Bob? *


Richard is BEST


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Drunk *



Wish I was


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Richard or Bob? *




It seems she's switched to a blood operated tool nowadays.


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Judy *



Jetson


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *What about Bob? *


Shower


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *Jetson *


 Flotsom


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Shower *


 head


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *head *


 toilet


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *head *


Navy


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *toilet *



paper


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *head *


 Hummer...


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *toilet *


 This thread went down...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *toilet *


flushed  :flush:


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Hummer... *



yeah baby!!!!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by LastBoyscout _
> *paper *


tiger


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *flushed  *


Hot


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *flushed  :flush: *



poop


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *tiger *


 paws


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Hot *


 Tim McGraw


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Hummer... *


Go Army


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by LastBoyscout _
> *yeah baby!!!! *



Do I make you horny???


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *tiger *


 Exxon


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *paws *


kitty cat


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Tim McGraw  *


Kenny Chesney


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Tim McGraw  *



boring


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Exxon *


 Valdez


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Hot *


Bothered


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Valdez *


Juan


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Valdez *



oil


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Bothered *


Frustrated


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Bothered *


Why I even...


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Exxon *



Who busted @ss?


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Frustrated *


migtig


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *Do I make you horny??? *


Wanna sleep in my bed?


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *migtig *


whupped


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Wanna sleep in my bed?  *


 It's not possible...


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Why I even... *



I dont


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cheese *




Fondue


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Wanna sleep in my bed?  *



Breaking the rules


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *It's not possible... *


Anythings possible


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Fondue *


 70's


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *70's *


 Bell Bottoms


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Fondue *



Melting Pot...yummy


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Bell Bottoms *


 tie dye


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *Breaking the rules *


 No rules!


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by LastBoyscout _
> *I dont *




know why...I love you like I do


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *No rules! *


 Outback


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Bell Bottoms *


Stretch Pants!


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *tie dye *




Groovy


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *No rules! *


 Outback


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Outback *


 Crikey!


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *Breaking the rules *



No rules to break...


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Crikey! *


 No worrys


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Crikey! *


 alligator guy (what's his name?)


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Outback *



Big Blokes


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *know why...I love you like I do *



What's love got to do with it???


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by LastBoyscout _
> *What's love got to do with it??? *


 Tina Turner


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *alligator guy (what's his name?) *



Crocodile hunter -  Steve Irwin


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by LastBoyscout _
> *What's love got to do with it??? *



Ike and Tina


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Big Blokes  *



Fosters


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by LastBoyscout _
> *Fosters *


 BEER!


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *Ike and Tina *



B!tch Slapped


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *BEER!  *



Canada!!!


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by LastBoyscout _
> *B!tch Slapped *


Cell


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Cell *


 phone


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Cell *




Phone


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Cell *



freaky movie


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *freaky movie *



midget porn....


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *BEER!  *



Crown Royal


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *freaky movie *


 Scary movie


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Crown Royal *



just chillin


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by LastBoyscout _
> *midget porn.... *


 tiny pickles


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *tiny pickles *


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *tiny pickles *



Oh God... I can't!


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by LastBoyscout _
> *Canada!!! *


 Bad Beer


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *tiny pickles *


 baby corn


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Crown Royal *


 In coffee


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Bad Beer *


 Budweiser


----------



## carolinagirl

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Bad Beer *



Near Beer


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> * coffee *


 Kona


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Budweiser  *


 Labatts


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Budweiser  *


The King


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *The King *


 Elvis


----------



## carolinagirl

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *The King *



Elvis


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> * baby corn *


 are hard to eat.


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *The King *


 Elvis


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Budweiser  *



10 oz.


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Elvis *


 has left the commode


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Elvis *


Peanut Butter and Banana Fried sandwiches


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *has left the commode *


Impacted Colon


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Peanut Butter  *


jelly time!


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Peanut Butter and Banana Fried sandwiches *


 Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllph!


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Budweiser  *



Dale Earnhardt Jr.


----------



## carolinagirl

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *has left the commode *


   

Never to return


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllph!  *


 Triple Dog Dare


----------



## carolinagirl

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *jelly time!   *



Let's jam!


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllph! *


 The Honeymooners


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Triple Dog Dare *


 Frag-i-le


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *The Honeymooners *



deathrow


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Frag-i-le *



A Christmas Story


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Triple Dog Dare *



 F-R-A-G-I-L-E  It must be Italian (or is it French)?


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *A Christmas Story *


Red Ryder BB Gun


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Red Ryder BB Gun *



You'll shoot your eye out!


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *A Christmas Story *



you'll shoot your eye out


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by LastBoyscout _
> *you'll shoot your eye out *



"_Fragile_"


----------



## carolinagirl

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *You'll shoot your eye out! *



NO I . . . OOPS!


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by LastBoyscout _
> *you'll shoot your eye out *



Tounge


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Tounge *



pole


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *A Christmas Story *


 Bumpus hounds


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Tounge *


Big Daddy


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> * hounds *


 ...of Baskerville


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Big Daddy  *


 Echo...echo...echo...


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *...of Baskerville *


 Elementary


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *...of Baskerville *


 Baskin Robbins


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *pole *


vault


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *pole *




I got the pole!!!!!


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Echo...echo...echo... *


Canyon


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> * Robbins *


 Tony


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Elementary *


 My Dear Watson!


----------



## LastBoyscout

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *My Dear Watson! *



shut up Holmes!!!


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Tony *


 Orlando & Dawn


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Orlando & Dawn *



Been there, done that.


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Orlando  *


 Disney World


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by LastBoyscout _
> *shut up!!! *


 You can't make me!!!


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Been there, done that. *


 You did Tony Orlando & Dawn?


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Orlando *


 NASA


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Been there, done that. *


Intrigue


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Disney World *


Mickey


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Disney World *


It's a small world after all, it's a small, small world!

Hope that song gets stuck in everybody's head - he-he!


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Mickey *


 Mantle


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Bumpus hounds *



BULBUS HOUNDS - Rose, can we say Wible?


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *NASA *


 Otter space


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Intrigue *




Waitress, lunch............not cheating according to Clinton.


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *BULBUS HOUNDS - Rose, can we say Wible? *



bulbuos mounds??


----------



## carolinagirl

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Orlando & Dawn *



Sonny & Cher


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *bulbuos mounds?? *


Implants


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> * mounds *


 almond joy


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Implants *



silicone


----------



## carolinagirl

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Implants *



sprung a leak


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by carolinagirl _
> *Sonny & Cher *



Rainy and Misty


----------



## carolinagirl

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *silicone *



Valley


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by carolinagirl _
> *Valley *


 Of the Gwangi


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *almond joy *


sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by carolinagirl _
> *Valley *


 of the hoe hoe hoe...


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you pullout *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *Misty *


of Chincoteague


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *BULBUS HOUNDS - Rose, can we say Wible? *


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *of the hoe hoe hoe... *



14th and T


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> * *



WTF?!?!


----------



## carolinagirl

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *hoe hoe hoe... *



Santa


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *T *


Mister

:mrt:


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by carolinagirl _
> *Valley *


 Girl!
Like gag me with a spoon and pitch me with a fork!!!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by carolinagirl _
> *Santa *


Rudolph


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Rudolph *



red nose


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Rudolph *


 Valentino


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *red nose *


 Bill Clinton


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *red nose *



Drunkard


----------



## carolinagirl

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *red nose *



brown nose


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Rudolph *


 Valentino


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Bill Clinton *



scumbag


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> * *



nevermind......


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by carolinagirl _
> *brown nose *


 Gore


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by carolinagirl _
> *brown nose *




Could NOT stop fast enough!


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Drunkard *


 My Little Chickadee


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *My Little Chickadee *


 W.C. Fields


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Gore *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *My Little Chickadee *



You look most fine, you do.....


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> * *


 Sore-Loserman posters


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *W.C. Fields *



Go away, you're bothering me!!


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *W.C. Fields *


 Mrs. Field's cookies


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Mrs. Field's cookies   *



GOT MILK??


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Mrs. Field's cookies   *


 Mrs. Robinsons puppies


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *GOT MILK?? *


Nursing


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Nursing *




Taste gets old quick.


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Taste gets old quick. *



More samples please!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *More samples please! *


----------



## SxyPrincess

STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! *




*OCD!!!!!!*


----------



## carolinagirl

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! *




She started it


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *OCD!!!!!! *



wash your hands


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! *


Words never uttered by Sxy before?  :shrug:


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Words never uttered by Sxy before?  :shrug: *



Or again.


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Words never uttered by Sxy before?  :shrug: *


Ya, like DON'T STOP!!!!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *wash your hands *




comb your hair


----------



## Kyle

*It's been several pages...*

How did it get this far without another "Big Daddy" reference out of someone?


----------



## justhangn

*FLIRT*


----------



## justhangn

*Re: It's been several pages...*



> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *How did it get this far without another "Big Daddy" reference out of someone? *




I think SHE has excused herself for a narsistic (sp) lunch.


----------



## watercolor

Holy Shnikes! I cant believe it got this long.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Holy Shnikes! I cant believe it got this long. *



That's what she said.......


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *That's what she said.......  *



It's not how big it IS that counts, it's how big it GETS!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *It's not how big it IS that counts, it's how big it GETS! *



that's wight wabbit.........hahahahahahaha


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *It's not how big it IS that counts, it's how big it GETS! *


And how long it stays that way.


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *And how long it stays that way.   *



It's not the length... It's not the size...
It's how many times you can make it rise...


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *And how long it stays that way.   *



What difference does THAT make?  As long as I get a good nights sleep!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *What difference does THAT make?  As long as I get a good nights sleep!   *




But a deep nights sleep is even better.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *What difference does THAT make?  As long as I get a good nights sleep!   *


Believe me, you won't if you leave her high and dry.


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Believe me, you won't if you leave her high and dry.   *


 Throw 'er a pack of Energizers and hit the light switch!


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Premature... *



Time efficient.


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Premature... *


 Sounds like he has a problem....


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Sounds like he has a problem....   *



Oh, I have problems alright.


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *First time... last time.  *



Sometimes, that's the best way.


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Oh, I have problems alright.   *


 That's a well known fact!


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Sounds like he has a problem....   *


 At that point it wouldn't be "MY" problem!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Borrow Big Daddy... *



Who needs BOB when you have a tongue??


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Yoga...  *


Nooooo...Big Daddy


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *It's not how big it IS that counts, it's how big it GETS! *


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *It's not how big it IS that counts, it's how big it GETS! *


Nope Nope Nope
It's not about size - it's all about location location location


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Nope Nope Nope
> It's not about size - it's all about location location location *


 Without size...you can't reach _that _location...


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Without size...you can't reach that location... *


Ummmm, depends...


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Ummmm, depends... *



elderly


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *elderly *


otter


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *otter   *


 pops!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *pops! *


balloons


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *balloons *


hot air


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *hot air *


STove


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *STove *


Dinner


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Dinner *


Eat


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Eat    *


at Big Daddy's Bar & Grill


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *at Big Daddy's Bar & Grill  *


----------



## OliveOyl

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Eat    *



At Dirty D!cks (a real restaurant, I promise)!


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by OliveOyl _
> *At Dirty D!cks (a real restaurant, I promise)!   *


Myrtle Beach, SC


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Myrtle Beach, SC *


Putt-putt golf


----------



## Pete

This thing is still going?


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dpete2q _
> *This thing is still going? *


And going...and going...and going...


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *And going...and going...and going...
> 
> *


Energizer Bunny


----------



## Pete

Mig, something is different, your playful and full of inuendo lately..hmmmmmmmm


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Energizer Bunny *


batteries

bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Putt-putt golf *


 fiberglass dinosaurs


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *dinosaurs *


Fred Flintstone

Yabba-dabba-do!


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Fred Flintstone
> 
> Yabba-dabba-do! *


 Barney Rubble


----------



## OliveOyl

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Barney Rubble *



I love you...you love me...we're a happy family...


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *And going...and going...and going...
> 
> *


 Stamina...


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Stamina... *


Big Daddy


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Big Daddy  *


 Who's 'yer daddy...


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Who's 'yer daddy... *


KWILLIA


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *KWILLIA  *


 Squats & Lunges...


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Squats & Lunges... *



fun week-end


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *fun week-end *


----------



## itsbob

OOPS.. was just checkin to see if picture would post!


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *fun week-end *


 handcuffs and beads


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *beads *


 of sweat....

I thought this would have died last night....


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *handcuffs and beads *



whips and chains


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *whips and chains *


Kinky


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *whips and chains *



funner week-end


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Kinky *



kama sutra


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Kinky *


 whipped cream


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *kama sutra *


 Butterfly


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Kinky *



ME!


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Butterfly *


BOB


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Butterfly *


 Wascally Wabbit


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *whipped cream *



WARM apple pie


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *WARM apple pie  *


Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *BOB  *


 moan


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Vanilla Ice Cream *



HOT fudge


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Vanilla Ice Cream *


 Baskin Robbins


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Butterfly *



Dolphin


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Vanilla Ice Cream *


 Melting into ......


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Baskin Robbins *


Rocky Road


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! *


 
Don't you all have jobs??


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Dolphin *


 dinner


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *BOB  *



4 'D' cells?


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Dolphin *



tat on my azz


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *
> Don't you all have jobs?? *


 Not today


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *4 'D' cells? *


Christy!


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Rocky Road *



MD DOT


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *4 'D' cells? *



pearly pink rabbit


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Christy! *


 Doable


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *MD DOT *


 shouldn't that be Pennsylvania?


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *pearly pink rabbit *



fun date!


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Doable  *



PT


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *PT *


 Sexy


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Sexy  *



boxer briefs


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *boxer briefs *


 hard


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *hard *



9 inches


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *boxer briefs *



SILK Winnie the Pooh


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *SILK Winnie the Pooh *



ghey


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *9 inches *


 ouch


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *SILK Winnie the Pooh *


Tigger too!


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *ouch *



harder


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *SILK Winnie the Pooh *



nightie... see through, with ... never mind, you get the idea.


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *harder *



to deep...


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *nightie... see through, with ... never mind, you get the idea.
> *



b@@bie tassels


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *to deep... *


 never


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *b@@bie tassels *


 stripper


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *never *



never say never...


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *9 inches *



Penis reduction!


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Penis reduction! *



john holmes


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *to deep... *



Gag?


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *never say never... *


 Ok...I never swallow...


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *stripper *



Dated one... bad memories!


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Gag? *


 deep throat


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Ok...I never swallow... *



tastes like chicken


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *tastes like chicken  *


 Popeyes


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Popeyes *



dayum good stuff


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Popeyes *



Robin Williams


----------



## Ponytail

taco


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *taco *



Salsa...


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *taco *



chalupa


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *taco *


 bell


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Salsa... *


 dance


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *bell *



ding DONG


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *dance *


Passion.


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *chalupa *



Lunch time!


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *ding DONG *


 Big Daddy...


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Passion. *



affair


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *affair *


 divorce


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Lunch time! *


 quickie


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Passion. *


Big Daddy...


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Big Daddy... *


 chrome


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *divorce *



single white female


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *affair *



Pain


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *chrome  *


Pleasure


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *single white female *


MIGTIG


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Pleasure *


 tongue


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *tongue *



french kiss


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *tongue *


piercing


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *single white female *



Intriguing


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *piercing *


 prince albert


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *prince albert *



ow


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *french kiss *



lean her back with and firm hand full of hair!


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *lean her back with and firm hand full of hair! *


 Yea, baby!


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *prince albert *



NO.


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *lean her back with and firm hand full of hair! *


Big Daddy is that YOU?!


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *lean her back with and firm hand full of hair! *



Yummy!


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *NO. *


 yes


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *Yummy!  *


 Dicken's Cider


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *yes *



more


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *Yummy!  *



meals in heals!


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *Yummy!  *


Steak & Shrimp


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *more *


 Don't stop


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Big Daddy is that YOU?!  *



Daddy's home!


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Don't stop *



Ride her edge,,,,,


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Ride *


 bareback


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *bareback *



The smell of Leather...


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *The smell of Leather... *


Dirty Sanchez


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *The smell of Leather... *


 chaps


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Dirty  *


 deodorant


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *chaps *



Spurs.


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Spurs. *


 cowboy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *cowboy *


ride 'em!  :bandit:


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ride 'em!  :bandit: *



hard


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *hard *


day's night


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *cowboy *



Lariat


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *hard *



cyder


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *cyder *



DICKENS


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Daddy's home! *


RAVISH


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *RAVISH  *



salad.. or should that be radish!?


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *salad.. or should that be radish!? *



tossed


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *tossed *


 bung hole


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *radish*



  Yuck!


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *bung hole  *



winkin brown eye


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *winkin brown eye *


 Exit only


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Exit only  *


one way street


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *one way street   *



Does not share..


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Does not share.. *


Should They?


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Should They?  *


----------



## Sharon

*I can't believe this thread is still going...*




and going... and going... and going... and going...


----------



## Preceptor

*Re: I can't believe this thread is still going...*



> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> and going... and going... and going... and going... *



Bunny Love!


----------



## Kain99

*Re: I can't believe this thread is still going...*



> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *and going...[/SIZE] and going... and going... and going... *



Coming!  

sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## Preceptor

*Re: Re: I can't believe this thread is still going...*



> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Coming!
> 
> sorry couldn't resist!  *



Bless your heart!


----------



## Pookie

*Re: I can't believe this thread is still going...*



> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> and going... and going... and going... and going... *



there's that pink rabbit again!


----------



## Preceptor

*Re: I can't believe this thread is still going...*



> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> and going... and going... and going... and going... *



Kill the Wabbit! (w/ my best Elmer Fudd voice)


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Barbra _
> * head  *


 Did somebody say "Hummer?"


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Did somebody say "Hummer?"  *


Go Army Beat Navy


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Go Army Beat Navy
> *


Air Force


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Did somebody say "Hummer?"  *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Air Force *


 MARINES!!!


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *MARINES!!!
> 
> *


Duh


----------



## SxyPrincess

Getting my post count up...


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Getting my post count up... *


More Intercourse


----------



## SxyPrincess

:martini:


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *More Intercourse *


 Nah...I like to keep it tight!


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *More Intercourse *


 foreplay


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Nah...I like to keep it tight!  *


No.  I wasn't inferring that you were doing that.  I just wrote the first thing that came to mind...


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *foreplay *


Threesome+1


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Threesome+1 *


 69


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *foreplay *


golf


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *golf *


BALLS


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *BALLS *


 hairy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *hairy *


fuzzy


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *fuzzy *


 navel


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *navel *


pierced


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *navel *


 body shots


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *hairy *


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pierced *


 pain


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *pain *


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> * *


 Devo


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *69 *



71


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *71 *


 342


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Devo *


 Whip it good


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *71 *


Threesome+1 (69+2 = 71)


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Devo *


Dorks


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Whip *


cream


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Dorks *


Whales


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cream *


Came


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cream *


 coffee


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Came *


 Come


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Whales      *


Surface


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Come *


Tremendous


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Surface *


 counter


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Surface *


blow


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *counter *


productive


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *blow   *


Job


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *productive *


Boss


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Boss *


 Who's 'yer daddy?


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Boss *


Bruce  :guitar:


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Boss *








Mustang!


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Bruce  :guitar:   *


Springstein


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Who's 'yer daddy? *


Spankin'


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Who's 'yer daddy? *


Big Ole Sugar Daddy


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang! *


Shhwweeeet


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Spankin' *


Alphafa


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Big Ole Sugar Daddy *


GoldDigger :razz2:


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Alphafa  *


Smokin'


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *GoldDigger :razz2: *


Love Slave


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Alphafa  *



Buh'wheat!!


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *GoldDigger :razz2: *


 Anna Nicole Smith


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Love Slave  *


Exhausted


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Smokin' *


Marlboros


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Love Slave  *


 Kwillia


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Exhausted *


Just getting warmed up


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Exhausted *


 sweaty


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Anna Nicole Smith  *


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Marlboros *


Man


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Marlboros *


 nicotine


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> * *


porcelin


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Just getting warmed up  *


After a couple of hours.


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *nicotine *


fiend


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *sweaty  *


Salty


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Kwillia  *


Wordsmith


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *porcelin *


China


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Salty *


Sweet


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Salty *


 ocean


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *fiend *


Batman


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *China *


Korea


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Sweet *


Mamma


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!!! *


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Batman *


Penguin


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *ocean *


Spray


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Mamma *


vrai


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by otter _
> * *


 I now want to reach  status!


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Korea *


Women


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *vrai   *


 blonde


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> * *


Christy!


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Penguin *


Tuxedo


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Women *


 breasts


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Women *


Power


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *blonde *


Babe


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *breasts *


Mmmrrrpph (sorry mouth full on that one.)


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Babe *


Baseball


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Power *


Delusional


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Delusional *


Men


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Baseball *


 pitcher


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Baseball *


Hot Dogs


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Men *


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *pitcher *


catcher


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Men *


Stronger


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Stronger *


Dumber


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *catcher  *


in the Rye


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *  *


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Dumber *


Jim Carrey


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Hot Dogs *


 hide-n-seek


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Babe *


pig


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *catcher  *


 leaf blower :shrug:


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pig *


bacon


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pig *


 bacon


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *hide-n-seek  *


Hid-n-found


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *blower *


dryer


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *leaf blower :shrug: *


Receiver


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *bacon *


Makin'


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *bacon *


makin'

(  ^5 Thayer!    )


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *dryer *


hair


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Receiver  *


Depends on who Leaf is and who's blowing.


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Makin' *



County Line


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *hair *



beautiful Christy


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *beautiful Christy   *



Great hair!


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Makin' *


Georgia


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *County Line *


cops


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *County Line *


Runnin'


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cops *


handcuffs


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Georgia *



Sail cats


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *Great hair! *


No Hair.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Runnin' *


with the devil


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Runnin' *


Moonshine


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *handcuffs *


Do it right, baby.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *handcuffs *


frisking


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *beautiful Christy   *




Still havent seen it


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Georgia *


BBQ Buffet at the Gold Club


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *frisking *



Copping..


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *frisking *


batons


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Moonshine *




White arse


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cops *


Ah Sh*t!


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *batons *


Back to wall.


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Ah Sh*t! *


Oh Goodie


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Ah Sh*t! *


 Taco Bell


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Taco Bell *




Gordita


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Back to wall. *


 leg in air


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Taco Bell *


Horse


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Taco Bell *



reefer madness


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *Copping.. *


 groping


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Taco Bell *




little dog


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *leg in air *


Easy Access


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *leg in air *


Big Earrings


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *reefer madness *


 :bandit:


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *Copping.. *


A feel


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Easy Access *


 rear entry


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *rear entry *



moonroof


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> * feel *


 my nuts


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *moonroof *


 sliding


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *moonroof *


check it out


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Big Earrings *


 80's


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *rear entry *


Good-n-hard


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *check it out *


 package


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *nuts *


Kain and her UFO _theroy_


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Good-n-hard *



Choo Choo Charley


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Good-n-hard *


 harder


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Kain and her UFO theroy  *


Whacked.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *Choo Choo Charley *


Petticoat Junction


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Petticoat *


 flasher


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Whacked. *


a mole


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *harder *


Wonder?


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Petticoat Junction *


Ernest & Tubbs


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Wonder? *


bread


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *flasher *


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *rear entry *




fudge factory


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Ernest *


 T


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Ernest & Tubbs *


Waltz Across Texas


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *a mole *


Who


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bread *



pudding


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *fudge factory *


 butt pirate


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bread *


dough


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *fudge factory *


Willie Wonka


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *T *




U


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *pudding *


 cup


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *fudge factory *


Not There.


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Waltz Across Texas *


Wabalsh


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *dough *


pizza, pizza!


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *cup *


Size


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *butt pirate *



One Eye'd Willie


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pizza, pizza! *


hut, hut


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pizza, pizza! *



bell pepper


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *hut, hut *


Marching (in the rain)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Wabalsh *


Cannonball


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *bell pepper *


Sweet


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *U *


 S-  -C-K


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *S-  -C-K *


This!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Marching (in the rain) *


MARINES!  

(I know, I know, it's a repeat.)


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Cannonball *


Dueling


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *dough *


 sugar daddy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *This! *


That!


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *This! *


 beotch


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Dueling *


Banjoes


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Dueling *


banjos


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *That! *


 tit


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *MARINES!
> 
> (I know, I know, it's a repeat.) *


Doh. (Homer Simpson accent.)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *beotch *


See you next Tuesday!


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Banjoes *


 bluegrass


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *tit *


Nip*le


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *See you next Tuesday!   *


 Olive Oyl


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *bluegrass  *


Deliverance


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *bluegrass  *


Take it easy Ranch


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Sweet *



Heart


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Olive Oyl *


Salad


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Olive Oyl *


:


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Salad *


bar (and NOBODY better say TIKI!!!)


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *See you next Tuesday!   *




I dont get that


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Take it easy Ranch *


Dressing
(I skipped Lunch, so my responses are going to reflect that... )


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bar (and NOBODY better say TIKI!!!) *


 fruity girlie drinks :martini:


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *I dont get that *



dazed and confused


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bar (and NOBODY better say TIKI!!!) *




Hopin


----------



## otter

Tiki


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bar (and NOBODY better say TIKI!!!) *


 bridge


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bar (and NOBODY better say TIKI!!!) *


T&A (At least I didn't say Tiki.  )


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bar (and NOBODY better say TIKI!!!) *



none


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *dazed and confused *


 wacky tobacky


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *bridge *


 Riki-tikki-tavi


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *Tiki *


  That's proves you ARE nobody!


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *dazed and confused *




Pretty Much


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *bridge *


underwater


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *  That's proves you ARE nobody!   *



loserville


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *  That's proves you ARE nobody!   *



Otter


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *underwater *


 closed


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *fruity girlie drinks :martini: *


One tequela, two tequela, three tequela, floor...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *Riki-tikki-tavi *


do-do-do-da-dah-dah-dah


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *Otter *



Space


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *One tequela, two tequela, three tequela, more... *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *closed *


swim, mig, SWIM!


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Space *


cadet


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Space *


for rent


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Space *


 junk n da truck


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *for rent *



a night in ST's bed


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *cadet *


uniform


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *junk n da truck *



shake that bootay, baby


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *a night in ST's bed *


bet it's from Pottery Barn!


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *uniform   *


Attention


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *uniform   *


 loaded


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Attention *


whore


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *loaded  *


Money


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *shake that bootay, baby *


 go shorty...its yer birfday


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bet it's from Pottery Barn!   *



 

pier one?


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *whore *


Consultant


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Money *


 i want lots of it


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *whore *



skeezer


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Money *


Show me the...


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *skeezer *


Nasty


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *go shorty...its yer birfday *



get busy


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *skeezer *


 loose


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *loose *


Easy


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *loose *



goose


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *loose *




lips


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *get busy *


 if the trailer's a rockin...don't come a knockin...


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Nasty *



janet jackson


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *goose *


Grope


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Easy *


 Pixie


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *if the trailer's a rockin...don't come a knockin... *




If its a movin.....start your groovin...


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *lips *


Sink


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *janet jackson *


 No, my name ain't baby...


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Pixie *



stix


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *stix *


Paradise Theater


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *No, my name ain't baby... *




Nasty Boys


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *stix *


Hyper Kid


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Sink *


 mirror


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *No, my name ain't baby... *



it's janet - jackson if ya nastay


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *swim, mig, SWIM!   *


Wet T Shirt


----------



## watercolor

Talk to you all later. I have to go home now. Have a good night


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *it's janet - jackson if ya nastay *


 Watch me make a sprite can disapper in my mouth...


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *mirror  *


Yaaaaahhhhh! (My normal reaction with that.)


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Wet T Shirt *



cold nips


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Wet T Shirt *


headlights on


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Wet T Shirt *


Cold Water?


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Watch me make a sprite can disapper in my mouth... *



jump off


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Wet T Shirt *


 ba---boing


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *headlights on *


 nipply


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Wet T Shirt *



Beamers


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *jump off *


point


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *ba---boing *


Nice


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *ba---boing *




yoi yoi yoi yoinggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *Beamers *


cari's new car


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *nipply *



sow


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *off *


 get


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *get *



freaky


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *sow *


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> * *



whacky tabacky again?


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *freaky *


 freak in da mornin, freak in da evening...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *freaky *


8 legged creatures


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *freak in da mornin, freak in da evening... *



ruffneck brotha


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *whacky tabacky *


doobies


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Watch me make a sprite can disapper in my mouth... *


Da Queen B


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *8 legged creatures *



skeer me


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Da Queen B *



porn star


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *ruffneck brotha *


 O-P-P


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *porn star *


Johnny Holmes


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *O-P-P *



yeah you know me


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *yeah you know me *


like the back of your hand


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Johnny Holmes    *



big 'un


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *big 'un *


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *like the back of your hand *



rosy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *big 'uns*


The father on 'Married with Children'


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *rosy *


palms


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> * *



tossin' cookies


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *palms   *



KY


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *KY *


jelly sammiches


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *KY *


Basketball


----------



## ThayerP

Gotta go home now.  Will this thread still be around after the weekend?


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Gotta go home now.  Will this thread still be around after the weekend? *


Check your post count on Monday.  If it's down significantly, then it isn't.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Basketball *


Michael Jordan


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Michael Jordan *



baldy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *baldy *


Kojak


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> * *



nipply  ----->  sow  

Ever see the tits on a pregnant or nursing pig?


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *nipply  ----->  sow
> 
> Ever see the tits on a pregnant or nursing pig?   *



Fun for up to 18 at a time


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by dpete2q _
> *Fun for up to 18 at a time *



Hmmm...beer girl at the golf course?


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Michael Jordan *


UNC


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by dpete2q _
> *Fun for up to 18 at a time *


Christy's hot tub


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Christy's hot tub  *



Christy's new bob??


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *Christy's new bob?? *


Batteries


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *waste *


 government


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *waste *


 poo-poo


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *waste *



Wasted

Full circle in only 82 pages


----------



## Heretic

Youth


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Heretic _
> *Youth *


 old


----------



## Heretic

bag


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Heretic _
> *bag *


 luggage


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *luggage *


trip


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *trip *


 Vacation!


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *palm trees *


Pineapples


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> * umbrella *


 rain


----------



## Heretic

wet T-Shirt


----------



## Kain99

White


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *White *


 As Kyle would say...
SNOW


----------



## Heretic

bunny


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Heretic _
> *bunny *


Foo-Foo


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *kung-fu *


 Grasshopper


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *chocolate ice cream *


 Bear  Claw


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Claw  *


 Dungunuss (sp?) crab claws


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> * crab *


 imperial


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *imperial *


 Grand Puuba in a mini clown car


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Grand Puuba *


Fred Flintstone


----------



## Heretic

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Fred Flintstone *



Loud Mouth


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Heretic _
> *Loud Mouth *


 Jackie Gleason in The Honeymooner's

Listen


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Bear  Claw  *


Waffle House


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Waffle House *



After Hour munchies


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *After Hour munchies *



A he!! of a good party.


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *After Hour munchies *


Nookie


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Nookie *



Kitchen counter


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Kitchen floor *



So clean you can eat off it...


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Kitchen floor *


 waxing


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *waxing *



hehehehe... bless your heart!


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *waxing *


surf boards


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Back boards *


 message boards


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *surf boards *


 Sex Wax


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Sex Wax *



- for the benefit of our viewing audience... I'm not going there!


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Sex Wax *


 riding


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *riding  *


Cowboys!


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Cowboys! *


 Chaps


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Chaps   *



Deja-vu 

Go back to #60 of this thread.


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Chaps   *



You called?


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Deja-vu
> 
> Go back to #60 of this thread. *


Again?


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *You called?  *


 Call Me by Blondie


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Call Me by Blondie *


Guitars:guitar:


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Chaps   *


 Hogs


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Hogs *



... and Biker chicks!


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Hogs *


Red Eye gravy


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *... and Biker chicks! *


  chrome...


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Red Eye gravy  *



Corn bread!


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Red Eye  *


 Dock Bar


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> * chrome...  *


Kwillia


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Corn bread! *


Pinto beans


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Kwillia  *


 squats & lunges

Yes, another re-post!


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> * beans *


 gas


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Pinto beans *



BBQ pulled pork


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *gas *



Pull my finger...


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *BBQ pulled pork *


sweet tea


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Pull my finger...  *


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *sweet tea *


 Lipton


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *sweet tea *



Sitting on a swing with you in my arms...


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Sitting on a swing with you in my arms... *


 hide the kielbasa...:shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *kielbasa... *


 mustard


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Lipton *


  Yankees


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *mustard *


 French's


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *French  *


 wine, or would that be whine....


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *wine *


Australian


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Australian *


 Wallaby's


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Australian *



Outback Steak house!


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Outback Steak house! *


 Bloomin Onion


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Outback*


 The Dingo took my baby...


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *The Dingo took my baby... *


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Bloomin Onion  *


 had it yesterday!


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *had it yesterday!   *


BOB?!


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *BOB?! *


 Nope, just like a Coke, the real thing.


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *BOB?! *



Sponge Bob Square pants


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Nope, just like a Coke, the real thing.   *


Big Daddy!


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Big Daddy!    *


 BOB's Big Boy!


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Nope, just like a Coke, the real thing.   *


No batteries required.


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *BOB's Big Boy! *


Big Bib


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *No batteries required.  *


 Movie name?


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *BOB's Big Boy! *


Shoney's


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Big Bib *


 Lobster bib


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Nope, just like a Coke, the real thing.   *


Think Original Bottle...


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Lobster bib *


Lot's of me butter sauce...Spread all over.


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Original ... *


 thought


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Lobster bib *


Surf & Turf


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> * Turf *


 Astro....


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *thought *


Maybe


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Surf & Turf *


Se* on the beach.


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Se* on the beach. *


 Sand in your butt crack


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Astro....  *


Glide


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Sand in your butt crack  *


Roughage


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Glide  *


Baby Oil


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Glide  *


 I was waiting for that....


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Baby Oil *


 Slipperty when wet.


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Baby Oil *



... Enigma... candles... rope...


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Slipperty when wet.  *



Bon Jovie (sp)


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *... Enigma... candles... rope... *


 Summer, 1997


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Summer, 1997  *



6 years overdue


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Summer, 1997  *


 at band camp?


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *... Enigma... *


Ambiguous


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Bon Jovie (sp) *


Music


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Music *


 lap dance


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *lap *


 dog


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *lap dance *


O.K.


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *dog *


First Wife


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *First Wife *



low trade-in value


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *low trade-in value *


NO trade-in value


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Wife *



A woman who chooses to make one man miserable instead of many men happy does not get my vote.


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *A woman who chooses to make one man miserable instead of many men happy does not get my vote. *


Wordy


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Wordy *



Women


----------



## Preceptor

Note:

Guys,
Have you noticed the ladies have gotten quiet...:question:


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Women *


Hot


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Women *



Beer holder


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *Beer holder *


Closed Hand


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Hot *


 sweaty


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *sweaty *


Slippery and wet.


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Closed Hand *


 punch


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Slippery and wet. *


 popsicle


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *punch *


Spiked.


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *popsicle  *


Lick


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Spiked. *


 hair


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Lick *


 it good


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *it good  *


And hard.


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Lick *


Pleasure


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Pleasure *


 I'll refrain from posting my thoughts!


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Pleasure *


Point


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Point *


Lookout


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Lookout *


Here it comes.


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *Pleasure *



Passion


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Passion *


 Seduction


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Seduction *



Intrigue


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Seduction *


Time consuming


----------



## itsbob

*Re: I can't believe this thread is still going...*



> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> and going... and going... and going... and going... *



Does sh*t stick to your fur!??


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Time consuming *



Long session


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Long session *


Worthwhile.


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Long session *


 multiple


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Worthwhile. *



Doing it right.


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *multiple *


Big O's.


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *multiple *



Ofcourse...


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Doing it right. *


and wrong.


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *and wrong. *


 direction


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *direction *



The right


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *The right *



Stuff


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *Stuff *


 junk


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *junk *



yard


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *yard *


 Pixie's back


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Pixie's back *



*Side*


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *yard *


Long.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Long. *




SHOT


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *SHOT *


Head


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *SHOT *


Vodka


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Head *




occupation


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Vodka *



sours


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Head *


 on over to the cadillac motel


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Vodka *


Goose


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Head *


 Hummer!


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Head *



Chicken


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Goose *


 Grey


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *occupation   *


Trapped


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Chicken *


 Watermelon


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Trapped *


 Don't stop


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Hummer!  *


Ultimate Pleasure
(in 4x4's...get your mind out of the gutter... )


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Watermelon *



plugged


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Chicken *


 \
Fried


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *
> (in 4x4's...get your mind out of the gutter... ) *


 Uh, huh...sure!


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *plugged *


 butt


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *plugged *


In


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *\
> Fried *


 Green Tomatoes


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Uh, huh...sure!  *


Too far in to get out.


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Watermelon *



Spiked


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Green Tomatoes *


Georgia


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Spiked  *


Wasted.


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Georgia *


 Peach


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Wasted. *



Spilled Beer.


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *Spilled Beer. *


 alcohol abuse


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Peach *


Fuzz


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Fuzz *


 stubble


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *alcohol abuse *


Illegal


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Wasted. *



It just keeps coming back to this -


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Illegal *


 jailbait


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *Spilled Beer. *


Illegal.


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *stubble *


Shaved


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *It just keeps coming back to this -  *


Meaning of life.....


----------



## Makavide

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Meaning of life..... *



Monty Python


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *jailbait *


Opps.


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by Makavide _
> *Monty Python *


Funniest ever


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *jailbait *




lied to


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *lied to *


Married, no baby.


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Married, no baby. *



My brother.


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *My brother. *



where art though?


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *My brother. *


Bad aim.


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *where art though? *



Daytona


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Daytona *



Bike Week


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Bike Week *



Myrtle Beach


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Myrtle Beach  *



F'n awesome.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Bike Week *




Half dressed hotties.


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *F'n awesome. *



ME!!!


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Bike Week *


Bikini Clad Babes Bouncing on Bikes over Bumps.


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *F'ns awesome. *


Always is awesome.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Bikini Clad Babes Bouncing on Bikes over Bumps. *




Callused tongue


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Callused tongue *


Excessive Eating...


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Bikini Clad Babes Bouncing on Bikes over Bumps. *








tig 'ol bitty's bouncing over bumps in big muddy trucks.


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEADLIGHTS!!!  

Weather must have been cool.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Excessive Eating... *




accompanied by excessive screaming


----------



## ThayerP

Bodily contortions


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tig 'ol bitty's bouncing over bumps in big muddy trucks. *




I hope that's mud and not guacamole


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *I hope that's mud and not guacamole *



Look again...would it REALLY matter?  Could be baby #### for all I care.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Look again...would it REALLY matter?  Could be baby #### for all I care.   *




   Yea.......I understand....just deciding if she needs to hit the tub alone or with company.


----------



## SxyPrincess

Since PT posted titty pics, I'm going to post #### pics.


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *   Yea.......I understand....just deciding if she needs to hit the tub alone or with company.   *


Looks to me as a good excuse for a wet t-shirt contest first.


----------



## Ponytail

Actually she is a friend of mine.  Her and her husband are really cool...both have LARGE trucks.

Oh ya...word association thing...


tires


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Looks to me as a good excuse for a wet t-shirt contest first. *




After the pearl necklace


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Since PT posted titty pics, I'm going to post #### pics.  *



as opposed to what?


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *tires *




After excessive mudding


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * pearl necklace *


 sticky


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *sticky *




slippery


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *After excessive mudding *


Wet Down Well.


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *as opposed to what? *


 Saturday nights pictures of me, Mig, Kwillia and Pixie playing naked Twister.


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *sticky *


Facial


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *playing naked Twister*


Five Minute Game.


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Five Minute Game. *


 That's longer than some men last...


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Minuteman *


quickie


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *quickie *



Lubed


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *That's longer than some men last... *


Extended Pleasure.


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *quickie *


Nooner.


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Lubed *


Wet 'n Wild


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Wet 'n Wild *



R O D E O !


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *R O D E O !   *


 rope


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *rope *



South bound


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *South bound *


 lips


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *lips *



*luscious*


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *luscious  *


 jackson


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *jackson *



five


----------



## justhangn

*infernal*


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *five *


 six


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *six  *



2 wide


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *2 wide *


 big booty


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *big booty *



shanaynay


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *shanaynay *


 ghetto


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *infernal *



Shoot the messenger!


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *ghetto *



Soul food!


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Soul  *


 Train


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Train *



(Now I have that darn song going through my head. )

track


----------



## migtig

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *track *


NASCAR


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *NASCAR *



Party!


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *NASCAR *


 Kenseth


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Party! *


Coors Twins.


----------



## JolietJake

Double-Mint Twins


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Coors Twins. *



Swedish bikini team


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by JolietJake _
> *Double-*



Trouble


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Swedish bikini team *



silicone


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Trouble *


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *silicone *



Modern technology


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *silicone *


 breast implants


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *  *



I believe!


----------



## JolietJake

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Modern technology *


 Cherry 2000


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *breast implants  *



hard as a rock


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *breast implants  *




*LIFE IS GOOD!*


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by JolietJake _
> *Cherry 2000 *


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *breast implants  *


More than a mouthful. Not Needed.


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *hard as a rock *


Hours of pleasure.


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *More than a mouthful. *


 spit


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *spit *


Lubrication.


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *spit *



Baseball


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Lubrication. *



Flavored body oils


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Flavored body oils *


full-body/service massage


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *full-body/service massage *



Dodge Service ...no reach around though.  Not even a kiss.


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Dodge *


Ram


----------



## Pookie

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Ram *



it up your azz


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *it up your azz *



you're a Chryler Rep, aren't you!


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *you're a Chryler Rep, aren't you! *


   hopefully not where we were this afternoon!


----------



## Pete

Make the bad thread go away


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by dpete2q _
> * Make the bad thread go away *


Green Eyed Monster


----------



## OliveOyl

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Green Eyed Monster  *



Under my bed


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by OliveOyl _
> *Under my bed   *



Hiding from the other half


----------



## OliveOyl

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Hiding from the other half *



Reading dirty magazines


----------



## Kain99

No More Mr. Nice Guy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by OliveOyl _
> *Reading dirty magazines *




Only if Thinking like Leonardo Da Vinci  is considered dirty.


----------



## SxyPrincess

I hear it's gonna be warm tomorrow!


----------



## Athena1078

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *I hear it's gonna be warm tomorrow!  *


summer time


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by OliveOyl _
> *Reading dirty magazines *


Jump the wife.


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> * wife. *


 nag


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *I hear it's gonna be warm tomorrow!  *


Time for a Picnic.


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Athena1078 _
> *summer time *


 Laying on bow of boat with 2 piece thong bikini with fruity girlie drink in hand, waving at sexy guys on speed boats.


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Laying on bow of boat with 2 piece thong bikini with fruity girlie drink in hand, waving at sexy guys on speed boats.  *


 Knocking down a cold one as some sweet thang in a thong flashes us as our boat passes by.


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *nag *


Go out.


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Laying on bow of boat with 2 piece thong bikini with fruity girlie drink in hand, waving at slightly overweight, cosmetically challenged older guys on speed boats.  *




Woooooooooooo, I think I might like SOMD


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Laying on bow of boat with 2 piece thong bikini with fruity girlie drink in hand, waving at sexy guys on speed boats.  *


Pull aside boat and lash on.


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by dpete2q _
> *Woooooooooooo, I think I might like SOMD *


----------



## OliveOyl

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Pull aside boat and lash on. *



Give him the smack down.


----------



## OliveOyl

Beeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyooooooooooootttttttttttttcccccccch!


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by OliveOyl _
> *Beeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyooooooooooootttttttttttttcccccccch! *


Realllllly mean woman.


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *"Who's yo momma... who's yo momma..."  *


 You mean I have to choose between you, Mig, Pixie, Catt and Cari? :shrug:


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *You mean I have to choose between you, Mig, Pixie, Catt and Cari? :shrug: *



RED SNAPPER!


----------



## ThayerP

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *RED SNAPPER! *


Fresh, Hot Fish.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ThayerP _
> *Fresh, Hot Dish. *


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *RED SNAPPER! *



lawnmower....


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *lawnmower.... *


 Snow


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *lawnmower.... *



What the heck made you dig this up???

Summer!


----------



## mainman

Maybe he is as bored as I am...


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



 retirement home


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Maybe he is as bored as I am...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



No Tell Motel!


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *No Tell Motel!  *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> * *


 Beans........


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Beans........ *



Flatulicious


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Beans........ *


 n-Franks


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Beans........ *


 talk


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *n-Franks *



swimming lessons


----------



## dustin

4 posts with 3:37pm tagged


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *swimming lessons *



One step program


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *swimming lessons *



crabcakes pleco


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *One step program *



skyscraper


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *skyscraper *



New York


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *New York *



pimps


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *pimps *



<------Hoe


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *<------Hoe  *



I knew you'd say that 


earthworms


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *earthworms *



Dirt


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Dirt *



mullets


----------



## cattitude

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Word Association Thread*



> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Ginko *



Jazz


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *mullets *



Haircut


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Haircut *



Ice Cube


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Ice Cube *



Rap


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Rap *



Los Angeles


----------



## Kismet

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Rap *



Disgust


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Los Angeles *



California

(I suck at this game)


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by Kismet _
> *Disgust *



Anyone who hates rap.


----------



## Kismet

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *California
> 
> (I suck at this game) *



Earthquake


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by Kismet _
> *Earthquake *



Disaster


----------



## Kismet

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Anyone who hates rap.   *



LOL I dont hate Rap, I just am not into it.. ( sorry)


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Disaster *


 area


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by Kismet _
> *into it*



FDdog


----------



## Kismet

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *hysteria *



Def Leppard


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Disaster *



my body


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *FDdog *


 hound


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *my body *



all over your body


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *all over your body *



tanning booth


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *tanning booth *



premature wrinkles


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *premature wrinkles *



oranges


----------



## Kismet

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *oranges *



Banannas


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Kismet _
> *Banannas *


 Dole


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by Kismet _
> *Banannas *



NELSON


----------



## Kismet

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Dole  *



LOL Viagra


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by Kismet _
> *Viagra *



the Matrix


----------



## Kismet

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *the Matrix *



Neo


----------



## Nitrospeed16

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *the Matrix *


 Crappy overrated movie.


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *NELSON *


full


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Nitrospeed16 _
> *Crappy overrated movie. *


 Most


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Most *



carbon


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *carbon *


 copy...

Can't you do something better to entertain me?


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *
> Can't you do something better to entertain me?  *



I gotta cool pic to post tomorrow. Bout to leave here shortly....


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *copy...
> *



my butt


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *my butt *



Hairy


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Hairy *



pics?


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *pics? *



ceo_pte


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *ceo_pte *



Hotdog


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Hotdog *




Bun


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *Bun *



in my oven.


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *in my oven.  *


Hitler....


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Hitler.... *


 Adolf


----------



## fantasyillusion

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Adolf *



tonwalkalone


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by fantasyillusion _
> *tonwalkalone *


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *lawnmower.... *



(It lives!!!!! ...again!)

beard trimmer


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *(It lives!!!!! ...again!)
> 
> beard trimmer *



sandpaper


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *sandpaper *


 fine


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by fddog _
> *fine *



fddog??


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *fddog??
> 
> 
> *


 dalmation


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by fddog _
> *dalmation *




101


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *101 *



hexidecimal


----------



## watercolor

number system


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *number system *



geeks


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *geeks *



JH.......Aps??


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *JH *



bald


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *bald *



HEAD


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *HEAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 shot


----------



## Ehesef

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *bald *


Brazilian


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *give *



Receive


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *Receive *


 ship


----------



## Dymphna

cruise


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *cruise *


 control


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *cruise *



massage


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *control *



panel


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *panel *



committee


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *committee *


 Smoke...
Ok, I know it doesn't fit, but I am going to do it...


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Smoke...
> *



Pole


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Pole *


 vault


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *vault *



dineros


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *dineros *


 lira


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *lira  *



dirty


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *lira  *



currency! 





I had to go searching for what that was. dont do it again


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *dirty *


 Wench


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *currency!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go searching for what that was. dont do it again  *


 You don't like learning???


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *dirty *




christina aguilera


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Wench  *




you rang?

Oh yeah, and I start college in the summer, would rather not pressure my brain till then.


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Wench  *



Paperbags


----------



## watercolor

Beer bottles


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Paperbags *


 or plastic?


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * plastic *



recycle


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *recycle *


 re-use


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *re-use *





Your just trying to stump me aren't ya!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wont let ya win.


salvaging


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *
> salvaging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 scrap


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *scrap *


metal


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *metal *



music


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *Your just trying to stump me aren't ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salvaging *


 Scavenging


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *music*



broke


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *broke *



a$$


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *a$$ *


Zutard


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *a$$ *


huntr


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Scavenging *



search


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Zutard *


 +


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Warrent


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *huntr *




 


I thought he was jacka$$


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *
> 
> 
> I thought he was jacka$$ *


 Jacka$$, A$$, same thing


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *huntr *


 of the deep.


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * deep.  *


 throat


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *throat *


 opening


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *throat *



!!!! OMG!!


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *opening *


 job


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *opening *


night


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *opening *



ballistic door


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *!!!! OMG!!  *


 O#$%m


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Jacka$$, A$$, same thing *


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *night *



infrared


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *opening *




door


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *door *


 FINE! play nice  

window


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *infrared *




goggles


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *night *


 cap


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *goggles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 glasses


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cap *


Hat


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *glasses *


 specticles


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Hat *


 Cat


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *glasses *


prescription


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *specticles *


 embarassing scene


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *specticles *


testicles


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Hat *


  Derby


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *FINE! play nice
> 
> window *




I honestly couldnt find the words to spit out. I totally drew a blank. LOL


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *prescription *


 MMMM, drugs.


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Derby *


Day


----------



## watercolor

Wooo.. things are startin to pick up in here


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> * drugs. *


 are for losers.


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Day *




Time


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *Time *


Watch


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Watch *


 Voyeur


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *MMMM, drugs.  *






!


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Voyeur *


 exhibitionist


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *exhibitionist *


prohibitionist


----------



## Ehesef

Paris Hilton


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *exhibitionist *


 show off


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Ehesef _
> *Paris Hilton *


 Parasite


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Parasite *


flea


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Parasite *



Leech


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Voyeur *




sexual gratification


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Leech *


 Robin


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *flea *



leash


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *leash *


lead


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Robin *




Williams


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *sexual gratification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Again, (since you ignored me last time) I'll say:  O%^$m


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *lead *



retail


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *retail *


wholesale


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *retail *


 Store


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Store *


room


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Again, (since you ignored me last time) I'll say:  O%^$m *




I dont know what that says


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *room *


 view


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *room *



bed


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *view *


 expanse


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *expance *



sphellchek


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *I dont know what that says *


 Or%#$M 


Are you TRYING to get me to get myself banned?


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *view *


mountain


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Or%#$M
> 
> 
> Are you TRYING to get me to get myself banned? *




No. Just wanted it in bigger sizes


----------



## Ehesef

*WaterColor*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Or%#$M
> 
> Are you TRYING to get me to get myself banned? *


She's saying ORGASM. I ain't skeered.


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *bed  *


playground


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *sphellchek *




dictionary.com


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *expanse *


wide


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *dictionary.com *



jazz's friend


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *wide *


 a$$


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *playground  *



toys


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Bob


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tots


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Bob  *



The Builder


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *jazz's friend   *




I bet!


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *a$$ *


 nice


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *nice *


naughty


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *The Builder *


 Great, not that song is going through my head.  Thanks, Jazz


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Bob  *


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *naughty *


 even nicer


----------



## aps45819

Thought this was WORD associtation, not phrase


----------



## Dymphna




----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *naughty *




nympho


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> * *


 TEASE!


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *nympho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 stop the annoying smilies!


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *nympho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


satyr


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *TEASE!  *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *naughty *


 Oh yeah......


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *satyr *


 sadistic


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *stop the annoying smilies! *




maybe! check your pm's


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *sadistic *


lawyer


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> * *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *lawyer *


scum


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *lawyer *


 divorce


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *scum *


pond


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *pond *


 ice


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *maybe! check your pm's *


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *ice *


cream


----------



## aps45819

hope this doesn't get us back to orgasm


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * *


 Ooo, baby


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *cream *


 lick


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *  *




ya think that is funny. Look again in a minute!


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *lick *


popsicle


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *popsicle *


stick


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *stick *



poke


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *poke *


pig


----------



## Preceptor

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *pig *



Pork


----------



## watercolor

check your pm's cmcdanal


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *check your pm's cmcdanal *


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Preceptor _
> *Pork *


 loin


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *loin *


sir


----------



## justhangn

Beer goggles


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Beer goggles *



Janet Jackson


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Janet Jackson *


Boob


----------



## CMC122

Bra


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Bra *



France


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *France *


Chicken


----------



## CMC122

Hot Sauce


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Hot Sauce *


red


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *red *



hot


----------



## CMC122

communist


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *hot *


summer


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *communist *


 Party


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *summer *


 time


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Party *


summer


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Party *



Hat


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *time *


watch


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Hat *


 top


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *top *


bottom


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *watch *


 this


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *watch *



security


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *bottom *


 up from here


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *security *


 HOMELAND


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *security *


fence


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *fence *


 Barrier


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Barrier *



Panties


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Barrier *


 Condom


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Panties *


 thongs


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Panties *


 Bunch


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by fddog _
> *HOMELAND *



Freedom


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Panties *



off


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Bunch *



Brady


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by fddog _
> *thongs *


 floss


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by fddog _
> *thongs *


 Dental Floss


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *floss *



Popcorn


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *floss *


 JINXS!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Popcorn *


 Carbohydrates


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Carbohydrates *



addiction


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *JINXS! *


 Mine is up before yours


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *off *



Dessert


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *addiction *


 narcotics


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Carbohydrates *


 Atkins


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Atkins *


 dead


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Dessert  *


 feast


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Atkins *



impossible


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *dead *


 weight


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *weight *



gravity


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Mine is up before yours  *


 But we posted @ the same time.  I had to reload my page 'cause my puter is effing with me.  Time to get to work.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *impossible *


 weak


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *gravity *


 sag


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *weak *


puny


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *weak *



mind


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *weak *



   true


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *weak *


 willed


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *puny *



enhance


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *enhance *


artificial


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *artificial *



Pam Anderson


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Pam Anderson *


 Hep-C


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Hep-C *


disease


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *willed *


 fortune


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fortune *


 wish


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *disease *



Aids


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fortune *



cookie


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *cookie *


 oatmeal


----------



## mainman

How many games do we have going on here?


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *wish *


 dream


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *oatmeal *



Quaker


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *How many games do we have going on here?  *


 party pooper


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *party pooper  *


  sorry


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *pooper *


 Dustin


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Quaker *


 cult


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Dustin *


 nelson


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Dustin *


Nelson


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cult *



club


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *nelson *


 half


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *nelson *



Pinch, poke, you owe me a coke~


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *club *


 seal


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *club *


 caveman


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *club *


dance


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *seal *



coat


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *seal *


 gasket


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *caveman *




flintstones


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *half *


 time


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *gasket *


 blown


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *time *




space


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *blown *


 er... um, let's not go there.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *space *


 infinity


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *infinity *


 car


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *er... um, let's not go there.  *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *car *


 nival


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * *



roadkill


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *nival *


 freak show


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *freak show *




Michael Jackson


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *roadkill *


 diner


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Michael Jackson *



Marylyn Manson


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Marylyn Manson *



murder


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *murder *



Hanging


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *murder *


 selective termination


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Hanging *


chad


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *chad *


 Florida


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Florida *


 old people


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *selective termination *


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Florida *



Key West


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *old people *


 Q-tips


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Q-tips *



ears


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Q-tips *


 ears


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ears *



nose


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ears *


 jinx


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *ears *





> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ears *



Throat


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *jinx *



ratz


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Throat *


 deep


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ratz *


 trap


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Throat *



Swallow


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ratz *



Cats


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ratz *


Indiana Jones


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *deep *


 thrust


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Cats *


dogs


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Swallow *



barf


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Indiana Jones *


 snakes


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *thrust *


 tounge


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Swallow *


 cheap birth control


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *snakes *


spiders


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *dogs *



birds


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *tonge *


 language


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cheap birth control *


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *thrust *



Hot


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *spiders *


 Arachnophobia


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *birds *



alfred hitchcock


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Hot *


bothered


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Hot *


 coals


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *coals *



BBQ


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *coals *


 steak on the grill


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *coals *


Completely irrelevant but...*Migraine*


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *alfred hitchcock *




Steven King


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Completely irrelevant but...Migraine *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *steak on the grill *


corn on the cob


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *BBQ *




Pig


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *corn on the cob *




butter


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> * *


 referee commercial


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *steak on the grill *


 Marinade


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Migraine *



Stress


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Stress *


grey hair


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *grey hair *


JUST FOR MEN


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Stress *


 kids


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Stress *



Back ack


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *grey hair *


 Hair?


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *kids *


 unconditional love


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Hair?  *



Hair Club for Men


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Hair?  *



wax


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Hair?  *


  back


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Hair?  *



Blonde


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Hair Club for Men *


Mach 3


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> * back *



baby got


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Blonde *



dyed


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> * back *



again I'll say, "Wax"


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *wax *




legs


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by fddog _
> *unconditional love *


OMG!  That was so beautiful it made me cry.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> * back *


 front


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Mach 3 *



mustang


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *dyed *




bleach


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *OMG!  That was so beautiful it made me cry. *



Smooge


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *bleach *


 laundry


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *front *


 inferior


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *mustang *


 1966


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *mustang *


 Salley


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Smooge *


coagulated


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *laundry *


never ending


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *laundry *


pile


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *laundry *



Softener


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by fddog _
> *inferior *


posterior


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *pile *


 wood


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *never ending *


this thread


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *pile *


 heap


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *never ending *



Dirty


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *pile *


 dustin poopy


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *wood *


pecker


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *pecker *


 I can't say it.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *pecker *


 alllllllll


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *pecker *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> * *


 violation


----------



## CMC122

WOODPECKER!!


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *pecker *


 head :shrug:


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *violation *


 speeding


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *violation *


 speeding


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *WOODPECKER!! *



Cherryblossoms


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *speeding *


TICKET


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Cherryblossoms *


spring


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *WOODPECKER!! *


 If that's what some guy wants to do with a perfectly good tool


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *TICKET *


 concert


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *spring *


 board


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *spring *



bed


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *spring *


 slinky


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *spring *



Swiming


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *If that's what some guy wants to do with a perfectly good tool  *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *slinky *


 dress


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *bed *


bugs


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *dress *


 silk


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *bugs *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * *


 in the hay?


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Swiming *



pool


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *silk *


nightie


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *silk *



lace


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *silk *


 slippery


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *pool *


 billiards


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *pool *



jamping


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *slippery *



massage oil


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *silk *


 sleep wear


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *massage oil *


 strong hands


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *slippery *



when wet??


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *massage oil *


  how you doin


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *when wet??  *


 Hold on tight


----------



## aps45819

Like the way you think Alliz


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Hold on tight *



love handles


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Hold on tight *



bumpy ride?


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Hold on tight *



Rides


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *strong hands *


 Too much time alone


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *strong hands *



big muscles:shrug:


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Too much time alone *


   Work for a living


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *bumpy ride? *


best kind


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *bumpy ride? *


 complaintless


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *  Work for a living *



paycheck


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *paycheck *


 stablility


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *paycheck *


Johnny


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *paycheck *


bills


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *  Work for a living *


 What kinda job is that?


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *stablility *



balance


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Johnny *


Bravo


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bills *



headack


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Bravo *


applause


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *balance *


flexible


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Bravo *



replay


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *balance *


 checkbook


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *replay *


Tonight?


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *applause *



Strong Hands


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *flexible *



broke


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *replay *


 oncore


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *broke *



nomoney


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Strong Hands *


 Here we go again.....


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Tonight? *



later


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Tonight? *



dehydrated


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *oncore *


Drama Queen


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *nomoney *


 Absent


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *dehydrated *



water


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *nomoney *



Yes


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Here we go again..... *


 You'll note, I left it alone this time.


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *dehydrated *


fruit


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Drama Queen *



somd drama club


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *dehydrated *


 excuse


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Absent *



minded


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *You'll note, I left it alone this time. *


 Noted


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Here we go again..... *



Round 2


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *minded *


 Watched


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Watched *


 Big Brother


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Big Brother *


fear


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Big Brother *



the mole


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Big Brother *


 Paranoia


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *fear *



brave


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *fear *


 ignorance


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *brave *



hero


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *brave *


Heart


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *ignorance *



People


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *ignorance *


Another shooting at Ballou Highschool


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *People  *


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Heart *



broken


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Another shooting at Ballou Highschool *


 a good start? :shrug:


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *broken *


 glass


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *broken *


 is many less than the whole?


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * *



anger management


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *a good start? :shrug: *


Not for someone today


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *anger management  *


 TICKS ME OFF!


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *broken *



heart


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *anger management  *


self help group


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by fddog _
> *glass *



Mai Tai's


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *self help group *



AA


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Mai Tai's  *


Yum Yum


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Yum Yum *


 Chinese


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Chinese *



greek


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Chinese *



Meowww


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *greek *


salad


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Meowww *


pussy


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *salad *



chef


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *pussy *


WILLOW


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *pussy *


 cat


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by fddog _
> *cat *



hairless


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *hairless *



alopecia


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *hairless *


dinner


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *hairless *


 bald turkey


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by fddog _
> *bald turkey  *



wild turkey


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *wild turkey *



southern comfort


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *
> southern comfort *



Crown Royal!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by fddog _
> *bald turkey  *


 foul


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Crown Royal!  *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *foul *


ball


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ball *



first base


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ball *


 bat


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Crown Royal!  *



family jewels


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *bat *


ozzy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *family jewels *


 CUP


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *bat *



Ozzy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ozzy *


 Killer of Giants


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *family jewels *



The boyz


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Ozzy *



AcDc


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *The boyz *


righty and lefty


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *AcDc *


Back in Black


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *The boyz *



Twig and berries


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *righty and lefty *


 two fer


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Back in Black *



HellsBells


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *two fer *


bargain


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bargain *



Lousiana purchase


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bargain *


 shopper


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *shopper *


cleptomaniac


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *shopper *



BuddyLee


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *cleptomaniac *


 insecurity


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Otter  *



Archie


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Archie *


comics


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *insecurity *


security


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *insecurity *



Ego trips


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Ego trips *


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *comics *



SuperMan


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *security *


 fortify


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *man of steel  *


 hurt'n wench


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *man of steel  *



Iceman


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * *



  Someone's hubby that won't give her a kitchen pass next weekend!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Iceman *


yeti


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *  Someone's hubby that won't give her a kitchen pass next weekend!  *


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *man of steel  *



kryptonite


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *kryptonite *



thief


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *yeti *


 big foot


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *kryptonite *


 spin doctors


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *spin doctors *



3 doors down


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *thief *



Wynona Rider


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *3 doors down *


 Static X


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Wynona Rider *


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Static X *



Static cling


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Static cling *


Saran wrap


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Saran wrap *



left overs


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *left overs *


 seconds


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *seconds  *


  switch


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by fddog _
> * switch *


flip


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by fddog _
> * switch *



ewwww! 

Light


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *ewwww!
> 
> Light *



flash


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *flash *


bulb


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bulb *


Tulip


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bulb *



plant


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Kirsten _
> *plant *


Robert


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Robert *


Bob


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Bob *



Neal


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Neal *


 Diamond


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Diamond *



Heart attack


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Neal *


Squeal


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Squeal *


Deliverance


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Squeal *



Dueling banjos


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Squeal *


Deliverance....


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Deliverance.... *


 river


----------



## Kain99

So much for an original thought.


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Deliverance.... *


Zutard


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *So much for an original thought.  *



It's ok I won't Jinx ya!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Zutard *


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Zutard *


hypocrite


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Zealot


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hypocrite *


 smackdown


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *smackdown *



The Rock


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *The Rock *


 Scorpion King


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *The Rock *


Alkatraz (sp?)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Alcatraz *



escape


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *escape *



Explorer


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *escape *


 RUN


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *RUN *


fast


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *escape *


hide


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hide *


seek


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *fast *


 deprive


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *seek *


peek a boo


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *peek a boo *


 games


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *games *


olympic


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *games *



Olympics


----------



## aps45819

Beat ya


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Beat ya *


foiled again!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *foiled again! *


curses


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *curses *


To the Bat Pole


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *To the Bat Pole *


 fudgeman and throbben


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fudgeman and throbben *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *Explorer  *


 1 Deer 0


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *peek a boo *



Round ball


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * *


 bored


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *bored *



tears


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *tears *


 for fears


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *for fears *



U2


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *U2 *


Bomb... (?)


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Bomb... (?) *



Scream!!!!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *OICU812 *


 Michael Jackson


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Michael Jackson *



Gross Out


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Gross Out *



head cheese


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *head cheese *


toe cheese


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *toe cheese *


stench


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *toe cheese *



Belly botton lint.


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Belly botton lint. *


wash cloth


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *wash cloth *


soap


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *soap *


Bubbles


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *wash cloth *



Bubble bath


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *soap *



Holy sheeet!!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *Holy sheeet!!   *


 
bling-bling


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *soap *



Dishes


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> bling-bling *



glitter


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *Holy sheeet!!   *



Chevy


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *glitter *



shine


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *shine *


JH's head


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *Chevy *



heavy


----------



## Tequilla Sunset

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *heavy *


  light


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Tequilla Sunset _
> *light *



airy


----------



## Tequilla Sunset

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *airy *


 head


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Tequilla Sunset _
> *head *


room


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *room *



hotel


----------



## Tequilla Sunset

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *hotel *


 vacation


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by Tequilla Sunset _
> *vacation *



not soon enough


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Tequilla Sunset _
> *vacation *


relaxation


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *relaxation *


Jack and Coke


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Jack and Coke *



A bud


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *A bud *


rose


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *rose *


 petal


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *petal *


delicate


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *delicate *


 china


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *china *



wall


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *wall *


flower


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *china *


 doll


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *flower *


 child


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *child *



Parent


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Parent *


nurture


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *nurture *


 cultivate


----------



## Tequilla Sunset

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *cultivate  *


 pearls


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *cultivate  *



farm


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *farm   *


 harvest


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Tequilla Sunset _
> *pearls *


 diamonds


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *harvest  *


 grain


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *grain *


 kernel


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *grain *


bread


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *kernel *


 popcorn


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bread *


 money


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bread *


 butter




> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *popcorn *


 butter

Carry on...


----------



## Dymphna

Hungry, mm?


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Hungry, mm? *


  alittle...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *money *


launder


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *butter
> 
> 
> butter
> 
> Carry on... *



Salt


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *launder *



Greed


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Salt *



mainman


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Greed *


 avarice


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *mainman     *



justhangn


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *mainman     *


 you are terrible...


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *terrible... *


 horrible, no good, very bad day.


----------



## Tequilla Sunset

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *horrible, no good, very bad day. *


 hair


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Tequilla Sunset _
> *hair *


shampoo


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *shampoo *


 conditioner


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *conditioner *


silky


----------



## Hello6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *silky *


terrier


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Hello6 _
> *terrier *


energenic


----------



## Hello6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *energenic *



A.D.D.


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Hello6 _
> *A.D.D. *



Chadd


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Chadd *


----------



## CMC122

SUPERCALAFRAGALISTICEXPALADOCIOUS


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *SUPERCALAFRAGALISTICEXPALADOCIOUS *


 WHATEVVAAAA!


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *SUPERCALAFRAGALISTICEXPALADOCIOUS *



Mary Popons


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Strapons *


Party


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Strapons *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Party *


 Hardy


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Party *



games


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Hardy *


Laurel (sp?)


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *games *


drinking


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *drinking *


 water


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *water *


Barrel


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Barrel *


 Gun


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Gun *


powder


----------



## Hello6

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Ricin  *



Coke


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by Hello6 _
> *Coke *



Pepsi


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *Pepsi *


burp


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *burp *


 slow down


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *slow down *


faster


----------



## Hello6

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *Pepsi *



cyanide


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *faster *


 harder


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Hello6 _
> *cyanide *


peach pits


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *faster *






> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *harder *


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *harder *


longer


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *longer *


deeper


----------



## Hello6

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *deeper  *



kittykitty


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by Hello6 _
> *kittykitty *


feline


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *feline *



Rat


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Rat *


bait


----------



## Hello6

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bait *



jail


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bait *



Worms


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by Hello6 _
> *jail *


bars


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *bars *



candy


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *bars *


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> * *


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *trapeze *


 Artist


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *trapeze *



circus


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *circus *



clowns


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Artist *


 Van Gogh


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *circus *



monkeys


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *clowns *



forums


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Van Gogh *


 ear


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *forums *



Jerks


----------



## Hello6

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *monkeys *



Poopflingers


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Van Gogh *


ear


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *ear *


I missed that one!


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ear *


 You do that one more time and I swear we'll never convince anyone that we aren't the same person.    Maybe we were seperated at birth :shrug:


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *ear *


 ring


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *ring *


 phone


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *You do that one more time and I swear we'll never convince anyone that we aren't the same person.    Maybe we were seperated at birth :shrug: *


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *ring *



marriage


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *You do that one more time and I swear we'll never convince anyone that we aren't the same person.    Maybe we were seperated at birth :shrug: *


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *marriage *


divorce


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *phone *


 line


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *divorce *



Fighting


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *divorce *


 WOOHOOO!!


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *line *


jagged


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *divorce *



Alimony


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *jagged *


 torn


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *jagged *



edge


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *Alimony *



Child support


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Fighting *



fire


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *edge *


 Gel


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Gel *



moose


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Gel *


solidify


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *solidify *


 conjoin


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *conjoin *


separate


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *separate *


divide


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *divide *


conquer


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *conquer *


 defeat


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *defeat *


rebuild


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *rebuild *


 redesign


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *redesign *


New


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *redesign *


Trading Spaces


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Trading Spaces *


 ghey


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Trading Spaces *



While you were out


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *New *


 improved


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *affair... *


 DRAMA


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *DRAMA *


queen


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *queen *



of meam


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *of meam *


 pussy cat


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *pussy *


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *pussy cat *


sweetie


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *sweetie *


 lollipop


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *lollipop *


sticky fingers


----------



## Hello6

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sticky fingers *



kleptomaniac


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sticky fingers *


 alone


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *alone *


solitude


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *solitude *


 Peace


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Peace *


circle


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *circle *


 enclosure


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *enclosure *


 claustrophobic


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *claustrophobic *



coffin


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *claustrophobic *


 confined


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *confined *


bondage


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bondage *


leather


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *leather *


jacket  (999, one to go)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *jacket  (999, one to go) *


coat (you can do it!)


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *coat (you can do it!) *


hanger


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *coat (you can do it!) *


Paint clap:    1 kilo post)


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bondage *


 trust


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Paint clap:    1 kilo post) *


decorate (  Congrats!   )


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Paint clap:    1 kilo post) *


 Maybe this should have it's own thread  
Oh, and ...

ink


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hanger *


 club


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Maybe this should have it's own thread
> Oh, and ...
> 
> ink *


 tatoo


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tatoo *


plane


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Paint  clap:    1 kilo post) *



color (3 for me thanks to this thread I'm sure)


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tatoo *


 rhythm


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *rhythm *


blues


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *blues *


 depressed


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *depressed *


shrink


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *shrink *


 wrap


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *wrap *


present


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *present *


 accounted for


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *accounted for *


 attendance


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *accounted for *



taxes


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *taxes *


IRS


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *IRS *


 Records


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Records *


vinyl


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *vinyl *


 siding


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *taxes *


 SUCK!


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *siding *


brick


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *SUCK!  *



straw


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *brick *


 block


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *SUCK!  *


straw


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *straw *


 hay


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *straw *





> brick



Three little pigs.


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hay *


roll


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Three little pigs. *



Bacon


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *roll *


rock


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *rock *


stone


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Bacon *


eggs


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Bacon *



Egg


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Bacon *






> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *eggs *




Breakfast


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Breakfast  *


hungry


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Breakfast  *


 Omlet (just had one  )


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Breakfast  *



lunch 

(someone start the thread, I'm hungry but don't know what I want)


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Omlet (just had one  ) *


 I'm STARVING!!


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *I'm STARVING!! *


 Eat!


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Eat! *


diet


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Eat! *


 Yes ma'am..


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *diet *


 menu


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Yes ma'am.. *


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *menu *


resturant


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *resturant *


bar


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bar *


 goal


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *goal *


score


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *score *


four


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *four *


door


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *knob *


 hob


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *knob *


 Hob


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *knob *


knocker


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Hob *


 Beat ya


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *knocker *


 Brass


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *knocker *


 puppies


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *puppies *


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Beat ya  *


 by seconds


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * *


 promises, promises


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *promises, promises *


  tease tease


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *by seconds  *


 :shrug: Next time I'll have to hold out a little longer


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * tease tease *


Sxy Sxy


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * tease tease *


 How do you know?


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *How do you know?  *


 Lucky guess.....


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Sxy Sxy *


 chasey chasey


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *chasey chasey *



Kwilla, kwilla


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Kwilla, kwilla *


 fizzle


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Alka Seltzer *


 belch....


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *belch.... *


 rude


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *rude *


 dog


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *dog *


 cat


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *cat *



otter


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *cat *





> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *otter *




Trouble


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *otter *


flip


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *flip   *



flop


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *flop *


 No beer spillage.


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *flop *



Shoes


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *flop *



JJ's breast?


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *JJ's breast?   *


 Saggy.........


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Good to the last drop... *


 birth control :shrug:


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *birth control :shrug: *




pregant


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *birth control :shrug: *



Abstinence


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *Abstinence *


Safe
  (but no fun)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Safe*


house


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *Abstinence *


 boring........


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *boring........ *


spice


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *spice *


 HOT


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *HOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVIN


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *...touchin... squeezin
> 
> 
> 
> Heard that song just this morning...  *



Journey


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *LOVIN *


 motion


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *trip *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * *


beer


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *motion *


lotion


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *beer   *


jack and coke


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *jack and coke *


 Crown Royal straight


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Crown Royal straight *


glass


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Crown Royal straight *


burn


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *glass *


 ahhhh


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *ahhhh *


relief


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *relief *


 Blessed


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *flatulence *


bathroom


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *flatulence *


 Chili


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Chili *


cheese


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *ball *


tennis


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *cheese *


 Wisconsin


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Wisconsin *


cold


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Wisconsin *


lakes


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *elbow *


crowd


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cold *


 duck


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *crowd *


pleaser


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *lakes *


 land O


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *land O *


butter


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *land*


soil


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *butter *


 Parkay


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Parkay *


tub


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *soil *


 dirty


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *tub *


 Hot


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Hot *


shower


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *shower *


 sudsy


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *sudsy *



Thailand


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Thailand *


 Talisman


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *sudsy *


Clean


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Clean *


squeaky


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Talisman *



bling-bling


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *squeaky *


 tight


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tight *


friction


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *friction *


lube


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *lube *


 no wear


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *lube *



synthetic


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *synthetic *


 Mobile 1


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Mobile 1 *



Alabama


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Mobile 1 *


nextel


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *nextel *


 chirp


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *chirp *


bleep bleep


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bleep bleep *


 low battery


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *low battery *


charge cord


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *charge cord *


 cigarette lighter


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cigarette lighter *


flame


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *flame *



match


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *match *


game


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *match *



Box


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *match *


point


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *point *


finger


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *point *


 taken


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *finger *



middle


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *finger *



nail


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *nail *


fake


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *middle *


anger management


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *anger management *


 funny movie


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *funny movie *



Bruse Almighty


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *fake *


 why?


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *why? *


 why not?


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *why? *


the better to scratch a back with


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *why not? *


 cause


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cause *


 lame


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *lame *


 

I saw that kwillia.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *lame *


 grumpybutt


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *grumpybutt *


grumpygills


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *grumpygills *


----------



## justhangn

Rugby


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * *


Just keep swimming, swimming, swimming


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Just keep swimming, swimming, swimming *


Howed I do that?????

Muscles


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Howed I do that?????
> 
> *


 Thread killer!


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Thread killer!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Muscles *


 Arnold


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Cawl-lee-forn-ya *


 sunflower


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Cawl-lee-forn-ya *





weirdos


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> weirdos *



somd forum


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *somd forum  *


 Whackos!!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Jacko... *


 lantern


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *sunflower *


oil


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *oil *


 tank


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tank *


top


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *top *


 down


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *down *



goose


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *goose *


gander


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *gander *


 wonder


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *wonder *



bread


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *bread *


 cash


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *charge *


 attack


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *attack *


wound


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *heart *



valentines day


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *wound *



bandage


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *bandage *



sticky


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *cockroach... *


 Adak



edited to keep from hurting those with sensitive feelings


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *cockroach... *


 DC


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *cockroach... *


squish


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *squish *


 splat


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *windshield *


 barrier


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *windshield *



CRACK


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *protection *


 a must


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *CRACK *


 HO


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *HO *



DON


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *DON *



TINY BUBBLES!!  *sorry HAD to reply to my own post*


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *DON *



prohibition


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *prohibition *


repeal


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *repeal   *


 abrogate


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *abrogate  *


vitiate


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *vitiate   *


 I knew I could count on you... 



negate


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *negate *


contravene


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *contravene   *


 recalcitrant :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *recalcitrant :shrug: *



contumacious


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *contumacious   *


 unyielding










unyielding = jazz


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *unyielding*


tough


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Geesh... would you two get a room already... *


You and otter finished with it already?


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> * *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> * *


I take that as a YES...  

_and too soon for k's taste, too, by the look of things_


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *No Tell Motel ... *



One of those sure doesn't exist around these parts now, does it?


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *No Tell Motel ... *



They DON'T leave the light on for ya, eh?


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *They DON'T leave the light on for ya, eh?   *


 What lights?


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *What lights?  *


Spot lights for you to put on a show.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Gives a whole new meaning to Super8.... *



More people stay at Motel6 - maybe that's been the problem.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *head lights *


nipply


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *nipply *


 cold


----------



## mainman

Maybe they should change from Super8 to SuperAte and Ate and Ate again... 
Might get more business that way...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *cold *


frosty


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Maybe they should change from Super8 to SuperAte and Ate and Ate again...
> Might get more business that way... *


 Alright, save the references to the gossip for the PMs (or send me the pms)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Combo #5 *


chinese


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Combo #5 *


 Chanel #5


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Combo #5 *


 Lou Bega....

oh shoot, thats mambo # 5...


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Combo #5 *



Tigger


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *Tigger *


 Pooh


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Pooh *




Rabbit


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *Rabbit *


hop


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *Rabbit *


 stew


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hop *



scotch


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hop *



feet


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *scotch *


 rocks


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *feet *


 yard


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *scotch *




on the rocks


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *yard *


grass


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *on the rocks *


waves


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *yard *




grass


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *waves *


ocean


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *grass *


skirt


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *ocean *




fish


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *skirt *




heat grate


(you know.. like the picture of marylin monroe)


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *heat grate
> 
> 
> (you know.. like the picture of marylin monroe) *


 bagpiper commercial


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *bagpiper commercial *




lol

plad kilt


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *bagpiper commercial *


noise


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *noise *




traffic


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *traffic *


 jam


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *traffic *


jam


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *jam *


strawberry


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *jam *




strawberry


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *jam *


 Pinch, poke, you owe me a coke...


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *jam *



jelly


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *strawberry *



shortcake


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *jelly *


peanut butter


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *jelly *




toast


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *toast *


burnt


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *peanut butter *




cookies


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *cookies *


 tossed


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *cookies *


milk


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *burnt *




sunblock


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *burnt *


sun


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *tossed *


salad


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *milk *




chocolate syurp


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *salad *


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *chocolate syurp *


messy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *messy *


kids


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sun *




Shine


----------



## mainman

hmmm, interesting, in the last few posts, we have had:
tossed 
salad
jelly 
syrup
& peanut butter... Oh and messy...


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *kids *




labor pains


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *Shine *


shimmer


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *kids *


gray hair


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *labor pains *


ow-ow-ow-ow-ow-ow-ow..............


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *shimmer *




lotion


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *hmmm, interesting, in the last few posts, we have had:
> tossed
> salad
> jelly
> syrup
> & peanut butter... Oh and messy...
> 
> *



Ya like that don't ya


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *gray hair *


Bugs Bunny


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Bugs Bunny *



Wascally Wabbit


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ow-ow-ow-ow-ow-ow-ow.............. *




paper cuts


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *paper cuts *


finger


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *finger *




middle


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *middle *


Oreos


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Oreos *



double stuff


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *double stuff *


satisfied


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *satisfied   *


 fullfilled


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fullfilled *



exempt


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *exempt *


 tax


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tax *



debt


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *debt *


bankrupt


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bankrupt *


 insolvent


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bankrupt *



Rich


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Rich *


The Howells


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *The Howells *


 island


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *island *


coconuts


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *coconuts *


 milk


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *island *


 deserted


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *milk *


shake


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *deserted *


crowded


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *somd.com *


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *somd.com *


bimmer.com


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bimmer.com *


 bummer.com


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bimmer.com *


 stuffy


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *stuffy *


 fetid


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *stuffy *


nose


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *crowded *


 dance


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *nose *


 hair


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *nose *


 snoot


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *fetid *


 putrid


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *dance  *


tutu


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *putrid *


 I just popped a zit on my neck...


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *I just popped a zit on my neck... *


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * *


 , you should have seen the capsule that came out of it...


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *I just popped a zit on my neck... *



Yet you can still type.


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Yet you can still type.  *


OK, that was totally funny...  , as I wipe the water from the monitor...


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *, you should have seen the capsule that came out of it... *


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *OK, that was totally funny...  , as I wipe the water from the monitor... *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *OK, that was totally funny...  , as I wipe the water from the monitor... *



I guess I need to start posting a warning in the header huh? :shrug:


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * *


 drunk


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *I just popped a zit on my neck... *


puss


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *drunk *



PARTY


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *drunk *


jack and coke


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *puss *


 boots


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *boots *


shnit kickers


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *boots *


Kitty Cat!


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *boots *



high heels


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Kitty Cat! *


meow


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *shnit kickers *


 clod hoppers


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *clod hoppers *



Army boots


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *clod hoppers *


stinky feet


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *stinky feet *


 soak'm


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *soak'm *


shriveled


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *   *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *shriveled *


 pruned


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *pruned *


old


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *pruned *


*Bald*


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *old *


 ME


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Bald *


 beautiful


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *   *


----------



## Kain99

How... exactly do you post a scream?


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Bald *


 Kain


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Kain *


"Gotta Luv me"


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *"Gotta Luv me" *



We do!!!


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *"Gotta Luv me" *


"You lost that lovin feelin"


----------



## StillCrazy

"now I'm gone, gone, gone"


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by StillCrazy _
> *"now I'm gone, gone, gone" *


 Bye


----------



## StillCrazy

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Bye *


...bye, blackbird


----------



## vraiblonde

> _Originally posted by StillCrazy _
> *...bye, blackbird *


 four and twenty blackbirds baked in a pie


How've you been?


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *pie
> 
> *


 Cake


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Cake *


ice cream


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ice cream *


 toppings


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *toppings *


 pizza


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *toppings *



wet nuts


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *pizza *


wheel


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *wheel *


 Car


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *wheel *



Car


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Car *


 Hey, you and tigger think alike...


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Hey, you and tigger think alike... *



Great minds think alike.


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Hey, you and tigger think alike... *


 I could've gone all day without that being pointed out to me, Thanks.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *wheel *


 Bearing


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Bearing *


axle


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Bearing *



Brakes


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *axle *


 Foley


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Foley *


catheter


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Foley *


 catheder


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *catheder *



Girl you are on a roll this morning!!!


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *catheter *


  again


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> * again  *


 stutter


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> * again  *



repeat


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *repeat *


 re-run


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *re-run *



hey hey hey hey


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hey hey hey hey *


 Roger


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Roger *


 dodger


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *dodger *



over and out


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *over and out *


 under and in


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *under and in *



Safe


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *under and in *


 covers


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Safe *


 secure


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *secure *



dead bolt


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *dead bolt *


 lock

mm, why'd you delete?


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *lock *


 Key


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Key *


 Bridge


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *lock
> 
> mm, why'd you delete? *


down


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Bridge *



toll


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Bridge *


 gap


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *toll *



fee


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *gap *


jeans


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *fee *


 cost


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Bridge *



cookies


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cost *


 expense


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *cookies *


 and cream


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *expense *



budget


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *expense *


 account


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *account *


 bank


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *and cream *



 Whipped


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *account *


bank


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *bank *


 rupt


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bank *


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *rupt *


 volcano


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *volcano *



lava


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *lava *



lamp


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *lamp *



shade


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *shade *


 sun


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *sun *


tan


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *sun *


 bright


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *tan *


 beige


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *bright *


 light


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *light *


night


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *night *


 dark


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *bright *



florescent (sp?)


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *dark *


 gloomy


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *gloomy *


depression


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *gloomy *


 stormy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *depression *


 tropical


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *depression *


 manic


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *stormy *


 wild


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tropical *


 sultry


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *sultry *


sweaty


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sweaty *


 out of breath


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *wild *


 explosive


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *explosive *


 bomb


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *out of breath *



trade winds


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *bomb *



Jennifer Aniston


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Jennifer Aniston *


 HOT


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *trade winds *


sailing


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *HOT *


Tim Mcgraw


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sailing *


 blow boat


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *blow boat *


----------



## justhangn

Voluptuous


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Voluptuous *



peanut butter


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Voluptuous *



warm apple pie (i couldnt make up my mind :shrug


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Voluptuous *


lips


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *lips *


 wet


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *wet *


kisses


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *kisses *


 hugs


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hugs *


bear


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hugs *



snuggle


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *snuggle *


 relax


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *relax *


enjoy


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *relax *


 sleep


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *sleep *


insomnia


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *insomnia *


 massage


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *relax *



vacation


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *massage *


 oil


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *vacation *


 trip


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *enjoy *


 sensuous


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *sensuous *



ghey


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *sensuous *


 caress


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *massage *



MMMMMMMM


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *trip *


over


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *caress *


 Titillate


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Titillate *


desire


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Titillate *


 stroke


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *stroke *


passion


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *desire *


 thurst


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *stroke *



canoe


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *stroke *


 thrust


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *thurst *


want


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *canoe *


row


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *want *


 desire


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *desire *


need


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *canoe *


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *need *


 money


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *need *


 hunger


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *money *


 penny


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hunger *


 breakfast


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *penny *


 sh!t


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hunger *


fullfill (sp?)


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *breakfast *


 eggs


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *penny *


dollar


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *eggs *


 omelet


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *dollar *


 store


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *fulfill *


 grant


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *omelet *



ham and cheese


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *grant *


 general


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *grant *



Ulysses


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *grant *


permissive


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *permissive *


 agreeable


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *general *


orders


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *permissive *


 promiscuous


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *agreeable *


fantasy


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *orders *


 menu


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *promiscuous *



easy


my computer is jacked up!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *fantasy *


 fulfilled


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *fantasy *


 island


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *island *



palm tree


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *island *


 paradise


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *island *


beach


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *paradise *


hotel


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *beach *


 whale


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *whale *


blubber


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *blubber *


 fat


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *fat *


crisco


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *crisco *


 butter


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *butter *


apple


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *apple *



juice


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *apple *


dumpling


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *dumpling *



chicken n'


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *chicken n' *


ribs


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *chicken n' *


yardbird


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ribs *


 Bar B Q


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Bar B Q *



summertime


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *summertime *


 Bikinis


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Bikinis *


speedo's


----------



## Kizzy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *speedo's *



package


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by IM4Change _
> *package *


banana hammock


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by IM4Change _
> *package *



insurance


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *insurance *


claim


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *claim *



baggage


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *baggage *


excess


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *excess *



MTV cribs


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *MTV cribs *


ridiculous


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ridiculous *



democrats


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *democrats *


liberals


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *liberals *


 politics


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *politics *


 forums


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *forums *


 boring


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *boring *


 life


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *boring *


super


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *super *


 not today


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *super *


 MAN


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *life *


 sometimes


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *MAN *


 baggage


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *baggage *



lost


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *lost *


mind


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *mind *


 manners


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *manners *


Miss


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Miss *


 the boat


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *the boat *


 cruise


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *cruise *


 control


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *the boat *


is a rockin


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *control *



Janet Jackson


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *control *


 freak


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *freak *


 azood


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *freak *


 Michale Jackson


----------



## mainman

Scary that we think alike sometimes...


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Michale Jackson *


 :wasablack:


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *:wasablack: *


 Thread killer


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Thread killer *


 risky


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *risky *


 business


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *business *


 the blonde


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *the blonde  *


Marilyn Monroe


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Marilyn Monroe *


scandal


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *scandal *


 tailhook


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tailhook *


airplane


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tailhook *



overexaggerated


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *overexaggerated *


drama


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *drama *



club


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *drama *


mamas


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *mamas *


 daddy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *daddy *


who's yer


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *who's yer *



mechanic


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *daddy *



Bucky or Ray:shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *mechanic *


grease monkey


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *grease monkey *


 stink


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *stink *


 skunk


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *skunk *


 butt


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *butt *



wipe


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *wipe  *


 yer chin


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *yer chin *



Yangtze


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Yangtze *


river


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *river *


 runs


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *runs *


squirts


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *squirts *


 hershey


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hershey *



 

pimples


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *pimples *


 Adolescence


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Adolescence *


immaturity


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *immaturity *



followers


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *immaturity *



Grown up


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *followers *


zombies


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *zombies *



living dead


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *living dead *



somd forums


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *somd forums *



boring


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *boring *




word association threads.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *word association threads. *


 Play with yourself often?


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Play with yourself often?  *



Dead day on the forum.


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Play with yourself often?  *



imaginary friend


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *imaginary friend *


 :shrug:  Just checking


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *imaginary friend *


Harvey


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Harvey *


 wall banger


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *wall banger *


next-door neighbor


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *next-door neighbor *


 hide


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hide *


fur


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *fur *


 pelt


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *pelt *


 rocks


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *rocks *


 stones


----------



## Tequilla Sunset

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *stones *


 Rolling


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *stones *


 kidney


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *kidney *


beans


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *beans *


 pinto


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *pinto *


horse


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *horse *


 carriage


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *carriage *



Baby


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Baby *


 Birthday (my little girl is 1 today )


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Birthday (my little girl is 1 today ) *



Cool!! Congrads.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Birthday (my little girl is 1 today ) *


celebrate (congrats!  )


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *celebrate (congrats!  ) *


 consecrate


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *consecrate *


 Judas


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Judas *


betrayal


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Judas *



John


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *betrayal *


 lie


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *lie *


recline


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *recline *


 nap


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *nap *


snooze


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *snooze   *


 button


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *button *


hole


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hole *


 filled


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *filled *


candy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *candy *


 halloween


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *halloween *


scary


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *scary *


face


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *face *


 give


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *face *


 lift


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *give *


 recieve


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *recieve  *


 give 

oh crud....

(recieve) gift


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> * gift *


 holiday


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *holiday *


celebrate


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *celebrate *


graduate


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *graduate   *



Quit


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *graduate   *


 CONGRATS!!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *celebrate *


 Enthusiastically


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Enthusiastically *


happily


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *happily *



ever after


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *ever after *


THE END


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *happily *



ever after


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *THE END *



armageddon


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *THE END *



The starting


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *armageddon *


 rest


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *rest *



awoke


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *rest *


aroused


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *aroused *


 semi-anual


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *aroused *


 excited


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *excited *


over do it


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *excited *


jumping


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *jumping *


 overjoyed


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *overjoyed *


ecstasy


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ecstasy *


 drugs


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *drugs *


 BAD


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *drugs *


addict


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *drugs *


DARE


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *DARE *


 truth or


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *BAD *


boy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *DARE *


double-dog


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *truth or *


5 minutes in the closet


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *double-dog *



Red Ryder


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Red Ryder *


 BB Gun


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *BB Gun *



pump


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *pump *


 action


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *action *



shotgun


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *action *


 Chasey


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *shotgun *


 wedding


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *wedding *


elope


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *wedding *



avoiding


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *catchy *


 Curable?


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Curable?  *


antibiotics


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Curable?  *


 Preventable


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Preventable *


 think


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *think *


tank


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Preventable *



caution


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *caution *


 warning


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *caution *


light


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *tank *



azz


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *tank *


 fish


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *warning *


board mommy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *azz *


 kiss


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *warning *



ticket


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *fish *


 tuna


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *ticket *


 to ride


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *kiss *



fight


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *fight *


make up


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *to ride *


 careless


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tuna *


 lunch


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tuna *



trolling


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *trolling *


chum


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *trolling *


 Rock fish


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *chum *


buddy


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Rock fish *


stuffed


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Rock fish *


 blackened


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *blackened  *


grilled


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *grilled *


 steaks


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *steaks *


shrimp


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *shrimp *


 prawn


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *prawn *


crawfish


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *crawfish *


 lobster


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *crawfish *


  suck


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *suck *


 blow


----------



## Beener

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *suck *



baby


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *suck *


sorry


----------



## Beener

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *blow *



pop


----------



## Beener

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sorry *



game


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by Beener _
> *pop *


tart


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *tart *


sweet


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sweet *


 thang


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sweet *


 sugar


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sweet *



Cake


----------



## Beener

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *thang *



shake


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *sugar *


 plum


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Beener _
> *shake *



Milk


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *plum *



grape


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *plum *


 pudding


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *plum *



Tree


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *pudding *



Dessert


----------



## Tequilla Sunset

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Tree *


 house


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Dessert  *


 cake


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Tequilla Sunset _
> *house *


 boat


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Tequilla Sunset _
> *house *



rent


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *rent *


buy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *boat *


 fishing


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fishing *



lure


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *lure *


 entice


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *lure *



 And this makes me think of 

Bobber


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *entice *


 seduce


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *seduce *


 Secom


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *seduce *


sxy


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Secom *


enjoy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *enjoy *


 entice


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *entice *


 Stuck?


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Stuck? *


lubricate


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Stuck? *


 push harder


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *push harder *


 faster


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *faster *


 deeper


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *push harder *



Labor


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *faster *



frustration


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *frustration *


 anticipation


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *anticipation *


curiosity


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *anticipation *


 excitement


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *curiosity *


 killed the cat


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *killed the cat *


roadkill


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *roadkill *


 deer smear


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *killed the cat *


 But intuition brought him back


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *But intuition brought him back *


  I thought it was satisfaction that brought him back.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> * I thought it was satisfaction that brought him back. *


 :shrug: Whatever works.


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *:shrug: Whatever works. *



improvise


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *improvise *


 flexability


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *improvise *


 adapt


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *adapt *


 overcome


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *overcome *


overpower


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *overpower *


 win


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *overpower *


 resist


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *win *


loose


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *win *


 rest


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *resist *


arrest


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *arrest *


 criminal


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *criminal *


lawyer


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *arrest *


 halt


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *halt *


stop


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *stop *


 quit


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *quit *


loser


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *loser   *


 also-ran


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *also-ran *



from zombies


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *from zombies *



flesh eating


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *flesh eating *



piranhas


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *piranhas *


 teeth


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *But intuition brought him back *



Than he did it again!!!


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *flesh eating *



Brain eatting


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *teeth *



vampires


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *vampires *



interview


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *vampires *


 suck


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *vampires *



were wofes


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *suck  *


lick


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *lick   *


Tounge


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Tounge *


 As much as I can...


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Tounge *



french tickler


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *french tickler *


Articifial


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Artificial *


sweetener


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sweetener *



CANDY


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sweetener *



sweet & low


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *sweet & low *


 equal


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *equal *



Coffee


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Coffee *


 cream


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Coffee *


brew


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *brew *


 10 oz Budweiser


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *10 oz Budweiser *


smib


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *smib *


 Dammit, I wanted to say Tater, then I remembered he is a transplant...


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *smib *



jazz lady


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *jazz lady *


 I soooooooo would not go there...


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *10 oz Budweiser *



Hangover


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *I soooooooo would not go there... *



why not??


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *why not?? *


 Take a looksie at her siggy line... 
I inspired that by the way...

I am Jazzs' personal crash dummie...


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Take a looksie at her siggy line...
> I inspired that by the way...
> 
> I am Jazzs' personal crash dummie... *



im sorry to hurt your jazzy

however i have learned only one rule on somd.com

kill or be killed!


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *im sorry to hurt your jazzy
> 
> however i have learned only one rule on somd.com
> 
> kill or be killed! *


 OK, you asked for it, she is going to meander in here sooner or later.... and when she does, You are in BIG TROUBLE MISTER!!!!!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *OK, you asked for it, she is going to meander in here sooner or later.... and when she does, You are in BIG TROUBLE MISTER!!!!! *



but until she meanders im gonna party with my lil cut down


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *im sorry to hurt your jazzy
> 
> however i have learned only one rule on somd.com
> 
> kill or be killed! *



Sonny boy, it would take a lot more than some little bagger boy from SFW calling me a SMIB to hurt me.


----------



## Elle

See all of this, this is going off topic in the Word Association thread:angry:


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Sonny boy, it would take a lot more than some little bagger boy from SFW calling me a SMIB to hurt me.    *



who said i was trying to hurt you?  i was merely complimenting your smibness


----------



## jazz lady

*Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Hangover *


headache


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *Association *


 fraternity


Happy???????


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *who said i was trying to hurt you?  i was merely complimenting your smibness *


As I was complimenting your superb talent in bagger-ness.


----------



## BuddyLee

*Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *headache *



asprin


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *aspirin *


pill


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *As I was complimenting your superb talent in bagger-ness.   *



thank you for your knowingness that every worker at Shopper Food Warehouse is a bagger


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *As I was complimenting your superb talent in bagger-ness.   *


 Have we ever had a smib poll before? Who are the smibs on this forum and who is king/queen smib?


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Have we ever had a smib poll before? Who are the smibs on this forum and who is king/queen smib?  *



good question....maybe we should post one


----------



## aps45819

*Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pill *


Birth control


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *good question....maybe we should post one *


 We would actually need to know who the true smibs are first...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *thank you for your knowingness that every worker at Shopper Food Warehouse is a bagger *


And to your unparalleled knowledge that everyone who shoots darts and has local ties is a SMIB.


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Birth control *


What BL's mother should have used


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *And to your unparalleled knowledge that everyone who shoots darts and has local ties is a SMIB.   *



they ARE


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *they ARE *



Ok, BaggerLee.


----------



## BuddyLee

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *What BL's mother should have used   *



you know you love me...


----------



## aps45819

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *What BL's mother should have used   *


What my Xs should have used. Wait, they did. I've got a diaphram baby and a pill baby


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *you know you love me... *



No comment, BaggerLee.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Ok, BaggerLee.   *



shoppers doesnt have baggers like you dont have a bud limit


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *shoppers doesnt have baggers like you dont have a bud limit *



The first step in recovery is to admit you ARE a bagger.  

Also, thanks for the reminder, BaggerLee.  I'm down to a case and half of 10oz Bud's and don't want to run out tonight.  


:dur:


----------



## CMC122

*Thread Killers!!!!!!!!!1*


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Birth control *


rhythm


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *rhythm *


 blues


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *blues *


jazz


(thanks for the set-up, mm)


----------



## BuddyLee

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *blues *



bagging blues


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *jazz
> 
> 
> (thanks for the set-up, mm)   *


 smooth


NP JL...


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *bagging blues *



shopping


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *jazz
> 
> 
> *


hands


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *smooth
> 
> 
> *


soothing


----------



## BuddyLee

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *soothing *



balm


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *soothing *


waterfall


----------



## cattitude

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *soothing *



kitties


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *balm *


 ointment


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *waterfall *


downpour


----------



## BuddyLee

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *downpour *



mortons salt


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *kitties *


soft


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *ointment *


hemorrhoid



must resist...the urge...to...add more...


----------



## BuddyLee

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hemorrhoid
> 
> 
> 
> must resist...the urge...to...add more...  *



A$$


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *A$$ *


clown


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hemorrhoid
> 
> 
> 
> must resist...the urge...to...add more...  *


 Where is PrepH4U, when you need him/her/it...


----------



## BuddyLee

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *clown *



CaR!?!?!?!


----------



## BuddyLee

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Where is PrepH4U, when you need him/her/it... *



i was thinking the same MM


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *CaR!?!?!?! *


 meamie


----------



## BuddyLee

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *meamie *



Cari


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *meamie *


rose red


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *rose red *


 Pete


----------



## BuddyLee

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *rose red *



shes not so rosey you know


----------



## Elle

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *rose red *



rooster


----------



## BuddyLee

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Pete  *



hot tub


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Pete  *


tool


----------



## BuddyLee

see you guys later i gotta get to class


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *see you guys later i gotta get to class *


 Great, you need all the "class" you can get...


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Great, you need all the "class" you can get... *



tis true.  i could have all the knowledge in this school and be dumb.  everyone thinks they know it all but in truth they know nothing or very little of everything.  everyone could use a lil more knowledge...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Great, you need all the "class" you can get... *



  TYVM


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, please!*



> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *hot tub *



jets


----------



## TWLs wife

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, pleas*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *jets   *



Cars


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topic, p*



> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Cars *


  

onions? :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on topi*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *
> 
> onions? :shrug: *


pyramids


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pyramids    *


 Tutankhamun


----------



## TWLs wife

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back on*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pyramids    *



Stargate


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Back*



> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Stargate *


travel


----------



## Kizzy

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *travel *



trailer


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by IM4Change _
> *trailer *


movie


----------



## Kizzy

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *movie *



Popcorn


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by IM4Change _
> *Popcorn *


crunch


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *crunch *


 Bar


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Bar *


gold


----------



## Ponytail

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Bar *



temptation


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *temptation *


taboo


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *temptation *


 island


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *island *


 Hawaii


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Hawaii *


 surfing


----------



## Tequilla Sunset

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *surfing *


 channel


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Tequilla Sunset _
> *channel *


 hopping


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hopping *


 mad


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *after-life *


 cold


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *HOT *


 fire


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *firemen *


 dalmation


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *spots *


 leopard


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *spots *


 chicken pox


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *chicken pox *


 hives


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *hives *


 bee


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *heebee-geebees *



Old guys


----------



## Angel

rogaine


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *toupe *


 rug


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *draperies *


 curtains


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *rod *


 rugg


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *rod *


 push


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *pull *



door


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *exit *



enter


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *enter *


 penetrate


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *penetrate  *



Condom


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Condom *


 :idontthinkso:

bareback


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Condom *



Trojan


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Trojan *





> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *:idontthinkso:
> 
> bareback  *


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *obvious *


 conspicuous









and your point is?


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *obvious that you don't need no stinkin' Trojan... you must be ribbed for her pleasure as you go bareback... made sense to me...:shrug: *


 gosh, you don't have to get all crappy about it...


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *gosh, you don't have to get all crappy about it... *


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *darn  *


 gee...


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *whiz.... *



smart


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *smart *



geek


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *whiz.... *


 tinkle


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *tinkle *



Pee


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Pee *



Wee


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Wee *



Poopy


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Poopy *



crappy


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *crappy *



The Runs


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *The Runs *



stained bowls


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *stained bowls *



Tie Die


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Tie Die *



hippies:guitar:


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *hippies:guitar: *



Flower Child :guitar:


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Flower Child :guitar:   *



Jenny (from Forrest Gump)


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Jenny (from Forrest Gump) *



Bubba


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Bubba *



shrimp


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *shrimp *



The SEA


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *The SEA *



Chicken by the..


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Chicken by the.. *



FISH


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *douche.... *



Period


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *douche.... *



bag


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *sack *



ball


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *ball *



Bases


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Bases *



home run


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *homerun *



haha beat ya Ms. Kwilla


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *home run *




Running!!!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Running!!! *



no where


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *no where *



Somewhere


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Somewhere *



anywhere


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *lost *



Found


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *anywhere *



With Who???


----------



## Tequilla Sunset

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Found *


 dog


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *lost *



dog


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *With Who??? *



any of the sexual and female stature


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *any of the sexual and female stature *



Shara????


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Shara???? *



who?


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *who? *



You know who I'm talking About!!!!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *You know who I'm talking About!!!! *



oh now i know


----------



## mainman

I cannot believe i missed, pee, fish, douche, tinkle and period...


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *
> 
> I cannot believe i missed, pee, fish, douche, tinkle and period...  *



 

hardy har har


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *
> 
> hardy har har *


 boring


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *boring *


 juicy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *juicy *


 steak


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *steak *



tender


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *tender *


 coinage


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *tender *


 moist


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *juicy *


 wet


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *moist *



sponge


----------



## mainman

dammit JH...
coinage - scratch


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *sponge *


Bob


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Bob *



marley:guitar:


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *marley:guitar: *


 reggae


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *sponge *


 bath


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *
> 
> I cannot believe i missed, pee, fish, douche, tinkle and period...  *



Don't you alway miss the good stuff.


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *bath *



Shower


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *reggae *


 Dreggs (sp)


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Dreggs (sp) *



Napps


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Shower *



golden


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *golden *



gilded


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *golden *



years


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *years *



wonder


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *wonder *


Bread


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *wonder *



awe


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Bread *



milk


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *milk *


honey


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *honey *



butter


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *butter *


toast


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *toast *



jelly


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *jelly *


Stone


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Stone *



weed


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *weed *


smoke


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *smoke *



light


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *light *


dark


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *dark *



moonlight


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *moonlight *



werewolf


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *werewolf *



bite


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *bite *



blood


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *blood *


guts


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *guts *


 chitlins


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *chitlins *


tripe


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *chitlins *



pickeled pigs feet


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *pickeled pigs feet  *


 hideous


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hideous *


ugly


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *ugly *



duckling


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *duckling *


goose


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *goose *



Blind

decoys

season

call


----------



## aps45819

The least you can do is use some MPDs for multiple answers.


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *call *


Girl


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Girl *


boy


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *The least you can do is use some MPDs for multiple answers. *



  Sorry, got a little carried away with that one, but I will keep that in mind


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *boy *



toy


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *toy *


Batteries


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *Batteries *


dead


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *dead *


grateful


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *grateful *


 indebted


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *indebted *




bad preformance


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *bad preformance  *


impotent


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *impotent *



JH??:shrug:  aps?


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *JH??:shrug:  aps? *


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * *



Thank you, thank you


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *impotent *


futile


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *futile *



useless


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *useless *


withered


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *withered *


fuzzy


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *useless *



coworkers


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *fuzzy   *


kitten


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *kitten *


purr


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *fuzzy   *



WaterColor


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *purr *


growl


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *growl *



dog


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *dog *



my ex


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *dog *


men


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *men *



women


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *women *


superior (ducking for cover!)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *superior *


mother


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *mother *



father


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *father *


guido sarducci


----------



## DoWhat

I am glad this stupid tread is over.


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by DoWhat _
> *I am glad this stupid tread is over. *


 hiatus


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by DoWhat _
> *I am glad this stupid tread is over. *


resurrection


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *resurrection   *


 rebirth


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *rebirth *


renewal


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *renewal *


 library book


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *library book *


periodical


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *periodical *


 rag


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *rag  *


 That "faking it" thread has gotten to you hasn't it?


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *That "faking it" thread has gotten to you hasn't it? *


 Where is that thread?


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *rag *



doll


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Where is that thread?  *


 Being a typical thread, it didn't start out that way, but they all decend to a certain level eventually.


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *doll *


 baby


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *baby *


bath mat


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bath mat
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Poopy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Poopy *


diaper


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *diaper *


 pail


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *pail *


sand


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sand *


 castle


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *castle *


mansion


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *mansion *


 haunted


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *haunted *


ghosts


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ghosts *


 LOL


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *LOL  *


bagger


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bagger       *


 double


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *double *


mint


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *mint *


 junior


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *junior *


pee-wee


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pee-wee *


 TEQUILA!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *TEQUILA! *


worm


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *worm    *


 glow


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *glow *


after


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *after   *



birth


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *birth *


 blessing


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *blessing *



CHURCH


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *CHURCH *



bingo


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *bingo *


 old people


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *old people *



prune juice


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *old people *



Grandparents


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *prune juice *


 loose





> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Grandparents *


 deaf


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *loose
> 
> 
> 
> deaf *



hearing


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *hearing *


 trial


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *trial *



Jail


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Jail *


 Alcatraz


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Alcatraz  *



sing-sing


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *sing-sing *


 New York


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *New York *



9-11


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *9-11 *


 Ground Zero


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Ground Zero  *



less then Zero


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *less then Zero  *


 Robert Downey Jr... <---thats him smoking crack


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Robert Downey Jr... <---thats him smoking crack *



Don't you mean Teddy


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Don't you mean Teddy *


  I did not want to go there...


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> * I did not want to go there... *



Just having some fun.  How about Cooking?


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Cooking*


 baking


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *baking *



Cookies


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Cookies *


 I think we have been here before..


tossing


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *I think we have been here beofre..
> 
> 
> tossing *




life


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *life *



death


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *death *



end


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *end *



finish


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *finish *



over!!!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *over!!! *



done


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *done *


 raw


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *raw *




deal


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *deal *



cards


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *lawnmower.... *



blades


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *blades *



razor


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *razor *


slash


----------



## mainman

Jack The Ripper


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *slash    *



throat


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *throat *


 DEEP


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *DEEP *



sh!t


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *sh!t *


 penny


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *penny *



 Nomoney


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> * Nomoney *


 :mybankaccount:


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *:mybankaccount: *


 empty


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *empty *



coworkers heads


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *empty *


 :yourhead:...


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *:yourhead:... *


 @ss


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *@ss *


 hole


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *@ss *


 bite


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *bite *


 an offer?


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *bite *


a promise?


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *an offer? *


 LIE


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *LIE *


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *LIE *


 again?


----------



## justhangn

I love to nibble.


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *nibble*



gerbil


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *gerbil *



ghey


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *gerbil *


cage


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cage *


animal


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *animal *



dustin


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *animal *


house


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ghey *


 word association threads :shrug:


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *house *


 cleaning


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *cleaning *


vaccuming


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *vaccuming *



dusting


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *dusting *


scrubbing


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *scrubbing *


 bubbles


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *bubbles *


Nemo


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Nemo *


 Dorie...


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Dorie... *


scatter brain


----------



## DoWhat

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *scatter brain *


bad parent


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by DoWhat _
> *bad parent *


Maury Povich


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Maury Povich *


paternity tests


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Maury Povich *


 Connie Chung


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *paternity tests *


ghetto ho


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *paternity tests *


who's yer daddy?


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *who's yer daddy? *



baby's momma's


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *baby's momma's *


bucky and ray


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bucky and ray *


inbreeding:shrug:


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *inbreeding:shrug: *



hopscotch


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *hopscotch *


chalk


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *chalk *


draw


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *chalk *


 line


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *line *



crackhoe


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *line *


circle


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *crackhoe *



Whitney Houston:shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Whitney Houston:shrug: *




Bobby Brown


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> Bobby Brown *


soap on a rope


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *soap on a rope *



convicts


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *convicts *


repeat offenders


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *repeat offenders *



redskins


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *redskins *


loosers


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *loosers *



Dodo birds


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Dodo birds *


extinct


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *extinct *


dinosaurs


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *dinosaurs *


 MAINFRAME


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *dinosaurs *



nursing home


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *MAINFRAME *



5-1/4" floppy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *5-1/4" floppy *


8" floppy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *8" floppy   *


 12" floppy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *12" floppy *


hard drive


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hard drive   *


 porno


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *porno *


graphic


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *graphic *



novels


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *porno *


flick


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *graphic *


 language


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *language *


foreign


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *novels *


books


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *foreign *


legion


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *legion *


 disease


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *legion *



Augustus


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *books *


hardcover


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *legion *


 assembly


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Augustus *


Willy Wonka


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Willy Wonka *


chocolate


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *assembly *


required


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *required *


mandatory


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *chocolate *


donut


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *mandatory *


meeting


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *meeting *


 minds


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *minds *


 dirty


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *minds *


manners


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *dirty *


 you


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *you *


 da man


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *da man *


 woman


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *woman *


 PITA


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *PITA *



Men


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *PITA *


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *PITA *


 If that's how you like it. :shrug:


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Men  *


 RULE


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Men  *


typical


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *If that's how you like it. :shrug:
> 
> *


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *RULE *


drool


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *drool *


 denial


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *denial *


liar


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *liar *



JH


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *JH *


pathological


----------



## Kyle

*Unbelievable*

This thing is still going.


----------



## dustin

*Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *This thing is still going. *



pink bunny


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *pink bunny *


 energizer


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *pathological *


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *energizer *


volt


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *energizer *


 ever ready


----------



## Jameo

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *volt *



meter


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * *


   TY!  TY!


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *meter *


reader


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *reader *


 books


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *reader *



magazine


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *books *


coloring


----------



## Jameo

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *coloring *



Hair dye


----------



## dustin

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Hair dye *



pubes


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *coloring *


 crayon


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *crayon *


marker


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *marker *


 permanent


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *permanent *


 forever


----------



## Jameo

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *pubes *



carpet


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *carpet *


 muncher


----------



## dustin

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *permanent *



brain damage


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *forever *


 non-existant


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *non-existant *


 jaded


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *non-existant *


aliens


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *aliens *


 Kain


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *jaded *


screwed


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *jaded *


 sadly


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *sadly  *


 hope


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *hope *


 lost


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *lost *


find


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *find *


 discover


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *discover *


investigate


----------



## Jameo

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *investigate *



undercover


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *undercover *


 brutha


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *brutha *


baby's daddy


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *brutha *


big


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbeliev*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *baby's daddy *


 devoted


----------



## Jameo

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbelievable*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *brutha *



Big


----------



## Jameo

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbe*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *devoted *



Promise


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbeliev*



> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Big *


 celebration


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Promise *



guarentee


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Unbe*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *celebration *


 balloons


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *balloons *


 HAPPY


----------



## Jameo

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *balloons *



clowns


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *guarentee *


refund


----------



## Jameo

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *refund *



Money


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Money *


bank


----------



## Jameo

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bank *



Hold up


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Hold up *


wait a minute


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Hold up *


 stop


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *minute *


 60


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *wait a minute *


 STOP


----------



## Kain99

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *60 *


Speed Limit in MM's driveway.


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *STOP  *


too late


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *too late *


 turn back


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *turn back *


do over


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Speed Limit in MM's driveway. *


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *do over *


 mulligan


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *do over *


 do again


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *mulligan *


 Irish


----------



## Jameo

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *do again *




and again


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *do again *


 and again


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Irish *


whiskey


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *and again *


 three peat


----------



## Kain99

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *and again *


Don't stop


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *and again *


and again:shrug:


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *and again *


 Dayum that 30 second rule!


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Irish *


  lass


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *three peat *


 Can't handle it?


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Can't handle it? *


 live for it


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Can't handle it? *


You want a piece of meat?


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *lass *


ladd


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * meat? *


 venison


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *venison *


 steak


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *steak *


grilled


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *grilled *


 tuna


----------



## cattitude

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tuna  *



greaseman


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *greaseman *


 West Virginia


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *greaseman *


 FIRED


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tuna  *


Bumble Bee


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *FIRED *


 Hot


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *West Virginia *


 food's cheap...........nice sheep


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Hot *


 anticipation


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *food's cheap...........nice sheep *


problem


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *food's cheap...........nice sheep *


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *anticipation *


longing


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *anticipation *


 build up


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *build up *


explode


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *build up *


 release


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *release *


 multiple


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *release *


 let down


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *multiple *


partners


----------



## Kain99

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *partners *


Gee I was thinking of something else...


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Gee I was thinking of something else... *


I wasn't sure if the "O" word was allowed!


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Gee I was thinking of something else... *


 Hey, me too...


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *I wasn't sure if the "O" word was allowed! *


 Check back a few pages, it is.


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Check back a few pages, it is. *


orgasms


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *orgasms *


 lost count


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *lost count *


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *count *


 Dracula


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Dracula *


 This is starting to go in circles isn't it?  

Instead of suck, 

I will say neck


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> * neck *


 kiss


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *kiss *


 hershey


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *hershey *


 syrup


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *syrup *


 waffles


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *syrup *


 butter pecan


----------



## Jameo

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *butter pecan *



ice cream


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *ice cream  *


 whipped cream


----------



## Jameo

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *whipped cream  *



with a cherry on top?


----------



## dustin

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *with a cherry on top?  *



varsity blues


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *with a cherry on top?  *


 fruity delicious


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fruity delicious *



CC's ghey dawgs


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *CC's ghey dawgs *


 ill


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *ill *



license to


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *license to *


 drive


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *drive *


 nails


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *nails *


 claw


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *nails *



MC Hammer


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *claw *


 back


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *back *


 shoulders


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *shoulders *



Road


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Road *


 hard


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hard *


 soft


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *soft *


 Comfortable


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Comfortable *



relax


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *relax *


 enjoy


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *enjoy *



Coca-Cola


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Coca-Cola *



soda


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *soda *


 Ponyboy


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *soda *


 water


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Ponyboy *


outsider


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *outsider *


 S E Hinton


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *water *



ski


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *ski *


 slope


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *ski *



Jet


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Jet *



Washer


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *S E Hinton *


 That was then this is now


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *That was then this is now *


 M&M's


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *M&M's *


 reese's pieces


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *reese's pieces *



peanut butter


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *reese's pieces *


 E T


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *reese's pieces *



ninjitsu


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *E T *


 phone home


----------



## Blondie76

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *E T *



alien


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Blondie76 _
> *alien *


 illegal


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *illegal *


 felonious


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *felonious *



Outlaw


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Outlaw *


 Cowboy


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Cowboy *


 Indian (the feather kind, not the dot kind)


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Indian (the feather kind, not the dot kind) *


cherokee


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Indian (the feather kind, not the dot kind) *


reservation


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *reservation *


 trepedation


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *trepidation *



fear


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *fear *


 anxiety Or ( the jazz )


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *anxiety*



ulcer

(be nice - I'm eating lunch right now   )


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ulcer
> 
> (be nice - I'm eating lunch right now   ) *


 canker


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *canker *



Sore


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Sore *


 scab


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *scab *


picket line


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *picket *


 boycott


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *boycott *


embargo


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *embargo *


 impediment


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *impediment *


encumbrance


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *encumbrance *


 barricade


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *barricade *


bulwark


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bulwark *


 stronghold


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *stronghold *


citadel


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *citadel *


War...


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *War... *



Pace


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Pace *


Car


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Car  *



drive


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Car  *


 Howie


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *Howie *


Comedy...


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Comedy... *



horror


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *horror *


Scream


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Scream *



Scream 2


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Scream 2 *


 Haloween


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Scream *



her during sex


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *she faked it ....  *



deserves an oscar then


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *deserves an oscar then *


 If you knew how to giver her the oscar, then she wouldn't have to fake it, now would she?


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *little man *



de vito


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *de vito *


 Louie


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Louie *



de palmer


----------



## Ken King

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *de palmer *


Wine


----------



## Ken King

> _Originally posted by jaybeeztoo _
> *husband *


Mate


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Ken King _
> *Mate *


 soul


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *toll houses  ....  *


  


Nestle...


----------



## junksie

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *quick...  *


 Rapid


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by junksie _
> *Rapid *



slow


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *slow *


 down


----------



## Ken King

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *down *


Town


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Ken King _
> *Town *


 City


----------



## Ken King

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *City *


Lights


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Ken King _
> *Lights *


 camera


----------



## Ken King

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *camera *


Film


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *action *


movement


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *movement *


Bowel 

Ick!   I can't believe, that was the only word I could think of.


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Bowel
> 
> Ick!   I can't believe, that was the only word I could think of.  *


 poopy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by fddog _
> *poopy *


tootsie roll


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *tootsie roll *


 Chopper the Wondercat


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *Chopper *


American


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *American *


 Orange


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *Orange *


Apple


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Apple *


 knocker


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *knocker *


door


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *door *


 knob


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *knob *


turn


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *turn *


 page


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *page *


 mime


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *mime *


"             "


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *"             " *


 charades


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *charades *


games


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *games *


 win


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *win *


 I did it


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *I did it   *


   5 tread penalty!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *win *


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> * *


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> * *


 Pete


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Pete *




Wait, that's already been done...  




hot tub


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> [B
> 
> 
> hot tub [/B]



Bath


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Bath *


 poopie


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *secret admirer *


 Justin Ananome


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *Just an enemy. *


----------



## Kizzy

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *Just an enemy. *



He's just a friend.


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by IM4Change _
> *He's just a friend. *


 misunderstood


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *misunderstood *



mad


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *hatter *



alice


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *alice *


 cheshire


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *cheshire *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *pink *


Barbie


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Barbie *


 1959


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *1959 *


Cadillac


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *fins *



Hot Rod


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *fins *


Buffet  :guitar:


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Buffet  :guitar: *


 Island


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Island  *


Jamaica


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *great big spleef *


 

Marley


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *
> 
> Marley  *



Reggae  :guitar:


----------



## Kain99

Dred Locks...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Dred Locks... *


braids


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *braids *


 Pippi Longstocking.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Pippi Longstocking. *


freckles


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *freckles *


Birth Marks


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Birth Marks *


stretch marks


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *stretch marks *


Beauty Marks!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Beauty Marks! *


Cindy Crawford


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Cindy Crawford *


 Richard Gere


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Richard Gere *



Biff daGerbil


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Richard Gere *


gigilo


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *gigilo *


 'ho


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *'ho *


Bo -


----------



## Dymphna

Duke


----------



## Kain99

Hazard


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Hazard *


 Roscoe


----------



## Kain99

To my Fan Club:

Only *you*  .... would know that Hazard County Georia has two zz's 

KMA!


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Roscoe *


 Fred


----------



## Kain99

Killing Me!!!!!! Fred was Roscoes dog????


----------



## Kain99

Fred

Dead


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *
> Dead *


 kill


----------



## Kain99

Love

It's a very convoluted connection but it's there.


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *unconditional *


Children


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Children *


 blessing


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *blessing *


 questionable


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *questionable *


 d n a


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by fddog _
> *d n a  *


 sample


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *selection *


 choice


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *prime *


 rib


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *rib  *


 Contour


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Contour *


 curve


----------



## libragirl

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Contour *


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *curve *


 road


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *house *


 senate


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *taxes *


 record-keeping


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *balance *


 fall


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *fall *


 andicantgetup


----------



## Ken King

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *andicantgetup *


Viagra


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Ken King _
> *Viagra *


 blue pill


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *red pill *


 4 hour erection


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *4 hour erection *


 Hooray


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> * *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *:dur: *



:durhardbluepill:


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *4 hour erection *



wasted time


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *wasted time *



idle


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *idle *


AMERICAN


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *AMERICAN *


patriotic


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *patriotic *


rebel


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *rebel *


yell


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *yell *


 SHADDUP ALREADY!


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *SHADDUP ALREADY!
> 
> *



zip it


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *SHADDUP ALREADY!
> 
> *



make me


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *zip it *


compress


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *make me
> 
> *


dominate


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *dominate *



control


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *control *


freak


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *freak *


super


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *super *


duper


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *duper *


 deceiver


----------



## StillCrazy

doobie  {late for duper  }


----------



## StillCrazy

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *deceiver *



receiver


----------



## Kain99

Quarterback!


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Quarterback! *


 tight end...


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *tight end... *



Cork


----------



## Kizzy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Cork *



wine


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by IM4Change _
> *wine *


 cheese


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *cheese *



swiss


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *swiss *



chedder


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *chedder *


curd


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *curd *


 whey


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *whey *


spider


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *spider *


 eight


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *eight *


ate


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ate *


 so many ways I could go here... I will take the high road...

ingested


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *so many ways I could go here... I will take the high road...
> 
> ingested *


somehow I figured that!   

regurgitate


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *
> regurgitate *



cluck-cluck


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *cluck-cluck *


moomoo


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *moomoo *


 Cow :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Cow :shrug: *


udder


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Cow :shrug: *


Mrs. O'Leary's Barn


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Mrs. O'Leary's Barn *


 fire


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Mrs. O'Leary's Barn *



L-train


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *L-train *


windy


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *windy *



Blue's brothers


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Blue's brothers *


 fat


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *fat *


big boneded


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *big boneded *


 excuse


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *excuse *


denial


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *denial *


de river


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *de river *


 Euphrates


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Euphrates *


ferry


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ferry *


shuttle


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *shuttle *



space


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *space *


balls


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *balls *


 rubber


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *rubber *


biscuit


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *balls *



meat


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *biscuit *


 Jake


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *meat *


head


----------



## mainman

Yall go too fast, its very confusing...


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *head *



 
big


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Jake *


Elwood


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Elwood *


 Ray


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Ray  *


Bucky


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Bucky *


 smibdom


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *smibdom *


entertainment


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *entertainment *



tonight


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *tonight *


tomorrow


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *tomorrow *


time travel


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *tomorrow *



work


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *work *


paid


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *work *



play


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *paid *



shopping


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *shopping *


cart


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cart *



carry


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *carry *


on


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *on *


 off


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *on *




lights


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *off *



my brain


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *lights *


high beams


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *high beams *


flash


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *flash *


dance


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *dance *



pole


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *dance *



sexy


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *pole *



telephone


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *sexy *


flirt


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *flirt *


trouble


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *trouble *



maker


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *maker *


  
baker


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *maker *



simcity


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *simcity *


Redneck Rampage


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *
> baker *



rack


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *rack *



Billiards


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Billiards *



Stick


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Stick *



machine gun


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Stick *


poke


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *poke *


 jab


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *jab *



needle


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *needle *



point


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *point *



lookout


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *lookout *


four


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *four *


leaf clover


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *leaf clover *



ireland


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *ireland *


blarney


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *ireland *


green


----------



## Tequilla Sunset

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *blarney *


 stone


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by Tequilla Sunset _
> *stone *



kidney


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Tequilla Sunset _
> *stone *


 Henge


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *kidney *


gizzard


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *gizzard *


yuck


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *yuck   *


 lamb fries


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *lamb fries *


gyro:shrug:


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *gyro:shrug: *



Scope


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Scope *


mouthwash


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *mouthwash *


 floss


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *floss *


butt


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *butt *


cigarette


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cigarette  *


ash tray


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ash tray *


spittoon


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *spittoon *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * *



Stumped ya, huh?


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Stumped ya, huh?   *


yeah you got me!  I had visions pop into my little head.


----------



## CMC122

ok I'm back.

Big Red


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Big Red *



gum


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *gum *


blow


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *blow  *



J   O   B


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *J   O   B    *


 work


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *work *


welfare check


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *welfare check *


dole


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *dole *


 pineapple


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *pineapple *



Pina Colada


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Pina Colada *



beach


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *beach *


sandy


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sandy *



bottom


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sandy *


toes


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *bottom *


top


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *top *


less


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *less *


filling


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *filling *


tastes great


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *tastes great *



yummy


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *yummy  *


in my tummy


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *in my tummy *


 stomach flu


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *stomach flu *



The Runs


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *The Runs *


 pepto bismal


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *pepto bismal *


 MOM


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *MOM *


POP


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *POP *


 weasel


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *weasel *



Mustelidae


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Mustelidae *


mischevious


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *mischevious *


 trouble


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *mischevious *



teasing and worrying with impish laughter


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *trouble *


starter


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *starter *


quitter


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *quitter *


bitter


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bitter *


 litter


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *litter *


kitty


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *kitty *


 hairball


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *hairball *


yak


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *yak *


goat


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *goat *


 garbage disposal


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *goat *


nanny


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *garbage disposal *


 
jazz lady quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by CMC122 
goat 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


nanny 



Maid


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *
> jazz lady quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by CMC122
> goat
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> nanny
> 
> 
> 
> Maid *


 woman


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Maid *


Christy


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Christy *


delegate


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *delegate *



Assign


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Assign *


point


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *point *


 taken


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *taken *


 repeatedly


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *taken *


donate


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *donate *


tax deduction


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *tax deduction *


mo' money


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *mo' money *


refund


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *refund *



return


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *return *


 vent


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *vent *


queef


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *queef *


 vibration


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *vibration *


  
rumble


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *
> rumble *


let's get ready to


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *
> rumble *


  fight


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * fight *


 scrap


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *scrap *


table


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *table *


 pool


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *table *


 top


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *pool *


 shark


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *shark  *


shister


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *shyster* *




charlatan




*edited by jazz


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *charlatan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edited by jazz *


 carpetbagger


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *carpetbagger *


Hillary


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *carpetbagger *


 carpet layer


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Hillary *


 I said bagger not muncher... I guess she fits both categories...


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Hillary *


Duff


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *I said bagger not muncher... I guess she fits both categories... *



carpetbagger = An outsider, especially a politician, who presumptuously seeks a position or success in a new locality. 

Yes, Hillary DEFINITELY fits the definition.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Duff *


butt


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Duff *


 beer


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *beer *


gut


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *gut *


 buster


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *buster *


bronco


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *buster *


baxter


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *buster *


 cherry


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *cherry *


 squeal


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *squeal *



oink


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *squeal *


 ecstasy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *ecstasy *


rapture


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *rapture *


 waiting


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *waiting  *


suspense


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *suspense *


 anticipation


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *anticipation *


hope


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hope *


 expectations


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *expectations *


great


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *great *


 grand


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *grand *


piano


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *piano *


 hinge


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *hinge *


door


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *hinge *


 stone


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *stone *


peeble


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *peeble *


 Flintstones


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Flintstones *


vitamins


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *vitamins *



B-complex


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *B-complex *


supplement


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *supplement *



Section-8


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Section-8 *


housing


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *housing *



Crankshaft


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Crankshaft *


torque


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *torque *


 twist


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *twist *


lemon


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *lemon *


 zest


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *soap *


 Billy Crystal


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *Norman *


 Fell


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *Admiral *


 Captan


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Captan *


 typo


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> * *


 :silly:


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *MM *


 Capt. Jack Sparrow!!!


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *I thought Pete was capt jack sparrow.
> *


 You passed the test and now are on my list!


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *What test? *


 The  test silly!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *I thought Pete was capt jack sparrow.
> 
> anyway...
> 
> pirate *



hook


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *hook *



Peter Pan


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Peter *


 Picked a Pecked...


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *typo II
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> pickled *



Pig's Feet


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *typo II
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> pickled *



Dill


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Dill *


 hole


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *hole *



butt


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *underpants *


 panties


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *lace *


 alpine


----------



## Steve

-phonic


----------



## Dymphna

hooked on


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *hooked on *



Velcro (tm)


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *hooked on *



Lure


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Lure *


 entice


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *entice *



sex


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *sex *


 merge


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *merge *


 Compromise


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Compromise *


 risk


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *risk *


 board game


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *board game *


  (been years since I played that)


monopoly


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> * (been years since I played that)
> 
> 
> monopoly *



 (me too)

Microsoft


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * (me too)
> 
> Microsoft *


 more "bugs" than a pest strip at a summer BBQ...


bugs


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *more "bugs" than a pest strip at a summer BBQ...
> 
> 
> bugs *



More "patches" than a quilt

Patches


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *More "patches" than a quilt
> 
> Patches *


 service packs


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *service packs *


 Critical updates


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by C-Tang _
> *system lockups *



Prison


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Prison *


life rebuilding


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *life rebuilding *


 divorce?


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *divorce?  *


life enhancement


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *life enhancement *


 boob job


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *boob job *


 natural


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *boob job *


penile implant


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *natural  *


 blonde


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *blonde  *


 roots


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *roots  *


family


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *family *


 stalk...


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *family *


 kids


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *stalk... *


celery:shrug:


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *celery:shrug: *


 yuck


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *celery:shrug: *


 I don't think you were around when someone told someone, they didn't have a family tree but a family stalk...


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *kids *


control freeks


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *yuck *


yum


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *yum *


 honey


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *honey *


tea


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *tea *


 herbal


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *herbal *


extracts


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *extracts *


 distillation


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *distillation *


beer


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *beer *


 :notanymore:

10 oz


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *:notanymore:
> 
> 10 oz *


moonshine


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *moonshine *


 mason jar


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *mason jar *


 redneck bank


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *bank *


 

depository


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *depository  *


 Out house


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Out house *


 poopy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *poopy *


 dog


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *dog *


 tired


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *tired *


 run over


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *run over *


 drop by


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *drop by *


 visit


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *visit *


 nursing home


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *nursing home *


 siesure (sp) world


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *siesure (sp) world *



Nintendo


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *seizure world *


 New theme park?


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *New theme park? *


 death race 2000


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *death race 2000 *


235  :shrug:


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *235  :shrug: *



Roadway


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *235  :shrug: *


 5/301


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *death race 2000 *



unseen rental


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *unseen rental *


  GOT TO SEE rental


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by C-Tang _
> *Late Fee *


 change stores.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *change stores. *


arcade


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *arcade *



PAC-MAN


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *PAC-MAN *


Ms.


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Ms. *



Magazine


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Magazine *


glossy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *glossy *


 finish


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *finish *



kaput


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *kaput *


over


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *over *


 out


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *over *



the hill


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *the hill *


 we go


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *we go *


piddle


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *piddle *


 wonder


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *piddle *




paddle


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *paddle *


 row


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *row *




boat


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *boat *


gravy


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *gravy *



rice


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *rice *


 burner


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *burner *



pot head


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *pot head *


 chia pet


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *chia pet *


grass


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *grass *


 weed


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *grass *


 mower


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *grass *



easter


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *mower *


 sickle


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *easter *


 eggs


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *sickle *


 Reeper


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Reeper *


 grim


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *grim *


 discouraging


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *discouraging *


word


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *word *


 association


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *word *


 Perfect


----------



## Picky11Pms

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Perfect *


ME


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Perfect *


unattainable


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *unattainable    *


 goals


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *goals *


scoring


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *scoring *


 tally


----------



## Picky11Pms

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *tally *


 Board


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Picky11Pms _
> *Board *


ouija


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ouija *


boogie man


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *boogie man *


 spooky


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *spooky *


  
goose bumps


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *
> goose bumps *



  follicle retraction


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *  follicle retraction *


follicley challenged


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *follicley challenged *


 chrome dome


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *follicley challenged *


 is beautiful


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *chrome dome *


  
porcelian god


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *
> porcelian god *



kiddie pool


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *kiddie pool *


 Michael Jackson's house


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Michael Jackson's house *


 PeeWee's Playhouse


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *PeeWee's Playhouse *


 master bater


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *master bater *



    to all 3 of ya


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *PeeWee's Playhouse *


word of the day


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *all 3 of ya *


 Air tight


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Air tight  *



pressure


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Air tight  *


     
shocker


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *pressure *


 about 15 lbs at sea level


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *about 15 lbs at sea level *


anti gravity


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *shocker *


   Relax


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *  Relax *


don't do it


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *  Relax *



lazy boy


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *lazy boy *


lazy susan


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *lazy susan *



Black eyed


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *don't do it *


 high strung


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *high strung *


obsessive


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *obsessive *



compulsive


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *compulsive *


nose picker


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *obsessive *


 disorder


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *nose picker *


 Mining nose nuggets


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Mining nose nuggets *


 Rectal Archeologist _n_ One who digs up their ass frequently...


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Rectal Archeologist n One who digs up their ass frequently... *


dingle berry


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Rectal Archeologist n One who digs up their ass frequently... *


 depends


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Mining nose nuggets *


gold digger


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *depends *


incontinence


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *incontinence *


 IBS = irritable bowel syndrome


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *IBS = irritable bowel syndrome *


  

intestinally challenged


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *
> 
> intestinally challenged *


 tate worm


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tape worm *


diet


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *diet *


 Atkins


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *diet *


 reduce


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Atkins *


 corpse


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *corpse *


cadaver (sp?)


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Atkins *


bump on the head


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *cadaver (sp?) *


 dog


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *dog *


bite


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bite *


 nibble


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *nibble *


ear


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ear *


 lick


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *lick *


tongue


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *tongue *


 flick


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *flick *


 massage


----------



## Steve

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *flick *



"A Christmas Story"


sorry...


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *flick *


 verrrrryyyyyyyyyy sloooooooooooooooowww


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *"A Christmas Story"
> 
> 
> sorry... *


Tounge


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Tounge *


 callous


----------



## Steve

bastard


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *callous *


I was hoping you'd say ring.... So I could say Nose!


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *I was hoping you'd say ring.... So I could say Nose!  *


 ...

ring


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *...
> 
> ring *


*NOSE!*


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *NOSE!  *


 cornrows


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by cariblue _
> *crusty boogies. *


Dimatapp!


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Dimatapp!   *


 grape


----------



## mainman

Probably lame if I play this alone isn't it?


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Probably lame if I play this alone isn't it? *



yes it is, but im here for ya MM

WINE


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *WINE *


 white


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *white *



black


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *black *


 green


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *bastard *


 keys in car


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *green  *


 smear


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *green  *



SnOt


----------



## vraiblonde

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *SnOt *


 funny


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *funny *


 looking


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *looking *


 peeping tom


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by fddog _
> *peeping tom  *


 illness


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *illness *


 hypercondriac


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hypercondriac *


 Attention seeking


----------



## Picky11Pms

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Attention seeking *


alliz....


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Picky11Pms _
> *alliz....*


 bored


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *bored *


hyper


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hyper *


 active


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *active *



hibernate


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *active *


 acheiver


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *hibernate *


 cave dweller


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *acheiver *


 Over


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Over  *


failure


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *failure *


system


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *failure *


 quitter.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *system *


 overload


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *overload  *


work


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *work  *


 out


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *out  *


going


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *going   *


 down......


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *down......  *


 

town


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> town *


   car


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *down......  *


 repeatedly


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *  car *



back seat  :shrug:


----------



## Tequilla Sunset

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *  car *


 mine


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *back seat  :shrug: *


 driver


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *repeatedly *


 told


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *driver  *


pile


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pile *


 Gomer


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Gomer *




Andie


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Andie *


 Barney


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Barney *



dinosaur


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *dinosaur *


 fag


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *fag *


 cigarette


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *cigarette *



If Otter doesn't quit, I get the puppy.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *If Otter doesn't quit, I get the puppy. *


blackmail


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *blackmail    *



resourceful


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *resourceful  *


ingenious


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ingenious   *


creative


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *creative *



juices





(have a ball with THAT one, guys...)


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *juices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (have a ball with THAT one, guys...)  *


Thanks, don't mind if I do...

nectar


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Thanks, don't mind if I do...
> 
> nectar  *



peach



_I just KNEW you couldn't resist...   _


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *peach
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuzz


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *fuzz *


coppers


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *coppers *


bacon


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bacon *


 and eggs


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *and eggs *


steak


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *steak *


 tonight


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *tonight *



Appy's


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *Appy's *


puppies!


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *puppies! *



TIKI!


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *TIKI! *


 summer


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *bridge *



closed


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *bridge *


 pinochle


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *bridge *


closed


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *closed *



  Pinch, poke, you owe me a Co...Pepsi.


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *  Pinch, poke, you owe me a Co...Pepsi.   *



Ouch!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *Ouch! *



band aid


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *mind *


your manners


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *lil boo boo
> 
> 
> 
> *



casper


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Wendy *


 Peter Pan


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Wendy *



Dave Thomas


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Dave Thomas *



dead


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *dead *


tombstone


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *dead *



Westley Clarks presidential dreams


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *presidential dreams *


 perot


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *perot *



one angry mama jama


----------



## fantasyillusion

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *one angry mama jama *





perot -> charts


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by fantasyillusion _
> *charts*


 ... Those fricken charts...

maps


----------



## fantasyillusion

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *... Those fricken charts...*



wern't they visually apealing though? even if you didn't understand them   ever hear Dana Carvey's Perot impersenation?



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *maps*



conquered land


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by fantasyillusion _
> *conquered land *


 blood spilt


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *blood spilt *


dripping


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *dripping *



wet


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *wet *


slippery


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *slippery *



Ice


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Ice *


cubes


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cubes *


sphere


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sphere *


globe


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *globe *


map


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *map *



quest


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *quest *



Johnny


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Johnny *


 Bravo


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Bravo *


 Hooray


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Hooray *


 celebrate


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *celebrate *


 party


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *party *


hearty


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hearty   *


portion


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *portion *


 piece


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *piece *


cake


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cake *


 Chocolate


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Chocolate  *



Stawberry


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Chocolate  *


 tootsie roll


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *tootsie roll *


 twix


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Strawberry *


 whip cream


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *twix *


kit kat


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *kit kat *


 New "orange" flavor


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *New "orange" flavor *


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> * *


----------



## justhangn

Alrighty then……..quick infusion of information……

They have introduced an orange chocolate Kit Kat……bought and tested them the other day.


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Alrighty then……..quick infusion of information……
> 
> They have introduced an orange chocolate Kit Kat……bought and tested them the other day.  *


 Carb check, naughty boy...


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Carb check, naughty boy... *


weak


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *weak *


 

link


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *weak *


 curious


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *curious *


  I am too, and the first time I see one, it's mine...


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> * I am too, and the first time I see one, it's mine... *


  Bad influence

They are GREAT!!


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *curious *


 kills the atkins effect


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * Bad influence
> 
> They are GREAT!! *


self control


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *kills the atkins effect *


 not enough variety


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *self control *



sober


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *not enough variety  *


 The Zone


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *self control *



resist


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *resist *


 arrest


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *resist *


temptation


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *The Zone *


 loading


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *temptation *


 island


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *temptation *


 island


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *loading *


 dishcarge


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *island *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *discharge *



release


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *release *


 repent


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * *


  Yea baby.........


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *repent *


 live honest


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *live honest *


 no regrets


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * Yea baby......... *


 I thought you'd like some!!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *no regrets *


 clear conscience


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *clear conscience *


 guilty


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *OJ *


 dosen't fit


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *dosen't fit *


 lube


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *chasey... I mean jiffy *


 economical


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *generic *


 cheap


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Boones Farm *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *hurl *


 expel


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *expel *


 void


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *void *


 disregard


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *disregard *


 carry on


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *carry on *


 tote


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tote *


 purse


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *purse *


 stake


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *stake *


 jackpot


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *jackpot *


 lottery


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *lottery *


 luck


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *luck *



Irish


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *Irish *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *luck *


 chance


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *chance *



Possibility


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Possibility *


 remote


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *remote *



control


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *control *


 guide


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *guide *



magazine


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *magazine *



newspaper


----------



## fantasyillusion

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *newspaper *



article


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by fantasyillusion _
> *article *


 fact or fiction


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *fact or fiction *



comic


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *comic *


 relief


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *relief *



ROLAIDS

it spells relief............well not really


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *relief *



pepto


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *pepto *


 diarrea 
:shrug:  what'd you expect, can't let the thread die now.


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *diarrea
> :shrug:  what'd you expect, can't let the thread die now. *


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *diarrea
> :shrug:  what'd you expect, can't let the thread die now. *



# 5


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *# 5 *


 Taco Hell


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Taco Hell *


 cheee waa waa


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *cheee waa waa *


 cat wannabe


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *cat wannabe *


 pixie


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *pixie *


dust


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *dust *


 in the wind


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *in the wind *


classic


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *classic *


 Coke


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Coke *


glass


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *glass *


 eye


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *eye *


 hook


----------



## fantasyillusion

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hook *



fish


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by fantasyillusion _
> *fish *


 head


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hook *


 Captain


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by fantasyillusion _
> *fish *


 Tuna


----------



## fantasyillusion

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *head *



cheese


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Captain *


 Crunch


----------



## fantasyillusion

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Crunch *



berries


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by fantasyillusion _
> *cheese *


 samich


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by fantasyillusion _
> *berries *


 dingle


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Crunch *


Ice


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Ice *


 cube


----------



## fantasyillusion

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Ice *



vanilla


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by fantasyillusion _
> *vanilla *


 candle


----------



## fantasyillusion

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *cube *



Rubix®


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *candle *


 Aroma Therapy...


----------



## fantasyillusion

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *candle *



Roman


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by fantasyillusion _
> *Rubix® *


 snake


----------



## fantasyillusion

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Aroma Therapy... *



fishbowling


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *snake *


 viper


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *viper *


 car


----------



## fantasyillusion

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *viper *



venom


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by fantasyillusion _
> *venom *


 antidote


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by fantasyillusion _
> *venom *


 antidote


----------



## fantasyillusion

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *antidote *



bottle


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *antidote *


  enjoy


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by fantasyillusion _
> *bottle *


 can


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *can *


 aluminum


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *aluminum *


 10 oz


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *10 oz  *


 pop top


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *pop top *


 pop tart


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *pop tart *


 cherry


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *cherry *


 filling


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *filling *


 stuffing


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *stuffing *


 cramming


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cramming *


 jamming


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *jamming *


 pouring


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *pouring *


 rain


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *rain *


 cloud


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cloud *


nine


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *nine *


 no


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *no *



yes, yes, yyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeessssssssss


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *yes, yes, yyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeessssssssss
> 
> 
> *


 faker


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *faker *



better than nothing


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *faker *


frustrated...


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *better than nothing   *


 Right you are.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *frustrated... *


sexually


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sexually   *



explicit


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *explicit *


 exposed


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *exposed *


aroused


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *aroused *


 yes


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *yes *


man


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *man *


 #1


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *#1 *


 ME!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *#1 *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> * *


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * *



Roller


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Roller *


 blade


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *blade *


sling


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *blade *


 machette


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sling *


 strap


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *strap *



ON!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *ON! *


turn


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *turn *



Over


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Over *


done


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *done *


 zutard


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *zutard  *



sharon's problem


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sharon's problem   *


 No doubt...


----------



## vraiblonde

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sharon's problem   *


 Let me just break in here real quick to say:

YAY SHARON!!!!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *Let me just break in here real quick to say:
> 
> YAY SHARON!!!! *



That's all right.  You have dems4me now.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *No doubt...  *



certain


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *certain *


 convinced


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *convinced *



persuaded


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *persuaded *


 flirtatious


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I think Vrai should delete this entire thread so that everyone loses their post count...


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *I think Vrai should delete this entire thread so that everyone loses their post count... *


 Good thing you don't get paid to think eh?


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *I think Vrai should delete this entire thread so that everyone loses their post count... *


 #2


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *I think Vrai should delete this entire thread so that everyone loses their post count... *


That would fully *suck!*


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *That would fully suck! *


 

I have 233 posts in this tread...


----------



## Larry Gude

*Oh yeah...*

...like y'all are some kind of ground hogs that will just go back home if you don't like the weather...

It'll be back up to snuff in NO time. 

Persevere!


----------



## mainman

I love it when larry is drinking...


----------



## Larry Gude

*You know...*

...I'm gonna go down right now and change my party registration.

I'm gonna say "HEY! How do I get to party with John Kerry?....SLOPES ON THE WIRE!!!! ha ha  ha ha...just kidding, get up!!!"

I took a vow to NEVER, EVER post in this thread...

This could become like potato chips...

CHEERS!


----------



## mainman

*Re: You know...*



> _Originally posted by Larry Gude _
> *CHEERS! *


 Cliff


----------



## Larry Gude

*Dude...*

...wanna see a naked picture...of my tooth?


----------



## mainman

*Re: Dude...*



> _Originally posted by Larry Gude _
> *...wanna see a naked picture...of my tooth? *


 negative


----------



## Larry Gude

*Damn...*

...I gotta wait for some FUN people to get home!


----------



## The Jackoholic

*Re: Re: You know...*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Cliff  *



noooooooooorrrrrrrrrrm!


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: You know...*



> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *noooooooooorrrrrrrrrrm! *


 Boston


----------



## TWLs wife

*Re: Re: Re: Re: You know...*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Boston *



Tea party


----------



## Kain99

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: You know...*



> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Tea party *


Good one Tig!  

Party =

*Forum...*


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: You know...*



> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Good one Tig!
> 
> Party =
> 
> Forum... *


 junkie


----------



## Kain99

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: You know...*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *junkie *


Heroine....


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: You know...*



> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Heroine.... *


 drama queen


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: You know...*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *drama queen *


 drag queen


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: You know...*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *drag queen *


 Freddie Mercury, (that works on a few levels)


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: You know...*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Freddie Mercury, (that works on a few levels) *


Elton John


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: You know...*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Elton John *


 Michael Stipe...


----------



## CMC122

David Bowie


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *David Bowie *


 Mick Jagger


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Mick Jagger *


soup coolers


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *soup coolers *



mustache


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *mustache *


 goat tee


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *goat tee *


 soup catcher


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *soup catcher *


 flavor saver


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *soup catcher *


  crumb catcher


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * crumb catcher *


 Kids


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Kids *


 ankle biters


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ankle biters *


 Tricycle motors


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Tricycle motors *


 big wheelers


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *big wheelers *


 Rug rats


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Rug rats *


 mites


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *mites *


 bed


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *bed *


 bunk


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bunk *


 foldout


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *foldout *


 futon


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *futon *


 couch


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *couch *


 potato


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *potato *


 mashed


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *mashed *


 lumpy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *mashed *


 garlic


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *garlic  *


 breath


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *garlic  *


 vampires


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *vampires *


 suck


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *suck *


 blow


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *blow *


 bubbles


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *blow *


 hard


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bubbles *


 bath


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *bath *


 room


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *room *


 mud


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *mud *


 clay


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *clay *


 pottery


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *pottery *


 barn


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *barn *


 yard


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *yard *


 stick


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *stick *


 people


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *people *


 strangers


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *strangers *


 weirdo's


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *weirdo's *


 full moon


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *weirdo's *


 forumites


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *full moon *


 werewolves


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *forumites *


 black sheep


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *forumites *


 diverse


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *black sheep *


 wool


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *wool *


 sweater


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *wool *


 steel


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *steel  *


 beams


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *beams *


 I


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *I *


 O


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *O *



ring


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *O *


 BIG


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *BIG *





Little


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *ring *


 gold


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *gold *



Au


----------



## vraiblonde

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Au *


 That's "alllllll"


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *That's "alllllll" *


 FOLKS


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *That's "alllllll" *


 folks


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *folks *



queer as


----------



## Dymphna

loon


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *loon *


  Copycat


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * Copycat  *


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> * *



Tongue


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Tongue *


 ring


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *ring *



repeat


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *repeat *


 redundant


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *repeat *


 redo


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *redo *


 redundant


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *redundant *


 dumb blonde


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *dumb blonde *


 nomoney


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by fddog _
> *nomoney  *


 brunette


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by fddog _
> *nomoney  *



Hot chick


----------



## fddog

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *brunette  *


 stickable


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by fddog _
> *stickable  *


 dream on


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *dream on *


 wet dream


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *dirty laundry *


 Clorox


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *bleach *


 Blonde


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Blonde *



Gold


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Blonde *



Vrai


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Mommy *


 dearest


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *dearest *


 Valentine


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Valentine *


 heart


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *heart *


 attack


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *attack *


 shark


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *shark *


 bite


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *attack *


 killer tomatoes


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bite *


 me


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bite *


 devour


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *killer tomatoes *


  I forgot about that movie!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *killer tomatoes *


 red


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *devour *


 chew


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *red *


 wine


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *chew *


 munch


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *munch *


 carpet


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *carpet *


 feast


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * I forgot about that movie! *


 One of those good old stupid ones.


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *feast *


 enjoy


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *feast *


 turkey


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *One of those good old stupid ones. *


 You've got to love the 80's!!!!!!!


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *turkey *


 breast


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *breast *


 Can't go there.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *enjoy *


 chills


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *breast *


 nice


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *chills *


 spine


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *breast *


 Scrumptious


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *spine *


 Chiropractor


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *spine *


 tingling


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *nice *


  spectacular


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tingling *


 sensation


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * spectacular *


 holy sh!t


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sensation *


 touch


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sensation *


 expectation


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *touch *


 tease


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *holy sh!t *


 Custer's last words


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *expectation *


 meet


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *meet *


 greet


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *greet *


 shake hands


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *greet *


 HI!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *shake hands *


 smile


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *smile *


 wink


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *wink *


 flirt


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *flirt *


 investigate


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *investigate *


 reporting


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *reporting *


 lies


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *lies *


 gossip


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *gossip *


 twisted truth


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *twisted truth *


 tales


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tales *


 fables


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *fables *


 fantacy


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fantacy *


 erotic


----------



## tlatchaw

dirty


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *dirty *


 sandy


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sandy *



beach


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *beach *


 sunny buns


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sunny buns *



nudist colony


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *nudist colony *


 swingers


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *swingers *



Men


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Men *



Buff


----------



## Kizzy

Pug


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by IM4Change _
> *Pug *



Puppies


----------



## Kizzy

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *Puppies *



sky


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by IM4Change _
> *sky *



blue


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *blue *




eyes


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *eyes *


 wide


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *wide *


 load


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *load *


 fill


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *load *


 Truck.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *Truck*


 Tonka


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Tonka *


 bulldozer


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *bulldozer *


 dirt


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *dirt *


 poor


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *poor *


 me


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *me *


 her


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *her *


 majesty


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *her *


 who


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *majesty *


 diva


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *diva  *


  PITA


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *diva  *


 woman


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *woman *


 receiver


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *receiver *


 wide


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *wide *


 open


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *open *


 spaces


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *spaces *


 gaps


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *gaps *


 teeth


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *teeth *


 buck


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *buck *


 doe


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *doe *


 pelt


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *pelt *


 hail


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *hail *


 tornado


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tornado *



your wives when you get you pay check


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *your wives when you get you pay check *


 leeches


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *leeches *


 salt


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *salt *


 pepper


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *pepper *



mace


----------



## Ken King

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *pepper *


Sneeze


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Ken King _
> *Sneeze *


 expel


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *expel *



School


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *School *


 house


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *house *



mouse


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *mouse *


 trap


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *trap *


 mouth


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *mouth *


 pie hole


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *pie hole *


 gaping


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *gaping *


 hollow


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *hollow *


 vacant


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *vacant *


 deserted


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *deserted *


 the forums


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *the forums *


 morgue


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *morgue *


  PARTY!!


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * PARTY!!  *


 sick


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *sick *


 disturbed


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *disturbed *


 yes


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *yes *



sir


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *sir *


 Lancelot


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Lancelot *


 link


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *link *


 chain


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *chain *


 gang


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *gang *


 drugs


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *drugs *


 IV


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *IV *


 needle


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *needle *


 sew


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *sew *


 plant


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *plant *


 harvest


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *harvest *


 grain


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *grain *


 wheat


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *wheat *



wheaties


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *wheaties *


 champions


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *champions *


 winners


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *winners *


 losers


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *losers *


 weaker


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *weaker *


 dominate


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *dominate *


submissive


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *submissive *


 permissive


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *permissive *


 agreeable


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *agreeable *


 argue


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *argue *


 don't


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *don't *


 start


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *start *


 begin


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *begin *


 end


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *end *


 caboose


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *caboose *


 trunk


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *trunk *


elephant


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *elephant *



pink


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


flamingo


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *flamingo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Cariblue


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Cariblue *


lawn


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *lawn
> 
> *



knome


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *lawn
> 
> *


 Gnome


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Gnome *


(G)Alaska


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Alaska *


 Baked


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Baked   *



Ham


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Baked   *



cookies


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cookies *


 GS Thin Mints


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *GS Thin Mints *



GS Samoas


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *GS Samoas    *


 by the case


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

*by the case*

liquor


----------



## Vince

*Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by fttrsbeerwench _
> *liquor  *


 Bacardi Gold


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *Bacardi Gold *


 5th


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *5th *


 Avenue


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Avenue *


 route


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *route *


 66


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *66 *


 666


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *666 *


 damien


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *damien *


 misunderstood


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *misunderstood *


 ya think?


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *ya think?  *


   Rumor


----------



## itsbob

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *  Rumor *



AWOL


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *AWOL *


 desperate


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *desperate *


 attention


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *attention *


 Deficit


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Deficit *


 budget


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *budget *


 stretch


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *stretch *


 arm


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *arm *


 strong


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *strong *


 manly


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *manly *


 Masculine


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Masculine *


 girly


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: by the case*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *girly *


 giggly


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: by the c*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *giggly *


 tickle


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: by t*



> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *tickle *


 feather


----------



## Tequilla Sunset

pillow


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Tequilla Sunset _
> *pillow *


 talk


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *talk *


 Chatty Seagull


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Chatty Seagull *


 shotgun


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *shotgun *


 wedding


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *wedding *


 trap


----------



## tlatchaw

funeral


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *trap *



Dang!  wasn't fast enough on wedding.  

door.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *funeral *


 rest


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *rest *


 nap


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *nap *


 exhusted


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *nap *


 short


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *short *


 fuse


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *fuse *


 lit


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *lit *


 drunk


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *drunk *


 wasted


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *drunk *


 :drunk:


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *wasted *


 spilt


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *:drunk: *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *spilt *


 dumped


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * *


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *dumped *


 cut off


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> * *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *cut off *


 futile


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *cut off *


 86'd


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *86'd *


 chucked


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *chucked *


 banned


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *banned *


 bounced


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *bounced *


 ball


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *ball *


 spherical


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *bounced *


 watermelon


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *watermelon *


 Ga steak


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Ga steak *


 mountain oysters


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *mountain oysters *


 pigs feet


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *pigs feet *


 head cheese


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *head cheese *


 toe cheese


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *toe cheese *


 dingle berry


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *dingle berry *


 hanging


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hanging *


 death grip


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *death grip *


 vice grip


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *vice grip *


  pinchers


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *pinchers *


 claws


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *claws *



cats


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *claws *


 cat fight


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *cat fight *


  Entertainment


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * Entertainment *


 5 stars


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *5 stars *


 resort


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *resort *


 beach


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *beach *


 desserted


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *desserted *


 forums


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *forums *


 baron


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *baron *


 wasteland


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *wasteland *


 desert


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *desert *


 camel toes


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *camel toes *


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * *


  I don't think you've been spanked in a while


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * *


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 CPR


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *CPR *


 clear


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *CPR *



PMS


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *PMS  *


 chocolate


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *clear *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *chocolate *


 DARK


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *DARK *


 clap on


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *chocolate *



aphrodisiac


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *clap on *


 lazy


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *clap on *



clap off


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *aphrodisiac *


 tongue


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tongue *



pierced


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *pierced *


 punctured


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *punctured *



ouch


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tongue *


 splitting


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *ouch *


 slowdown


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *ouch *


 band aid


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *band aid *


 satan


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *splitting *


 side


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *slowdown *


 What does a yellow light mean?


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *side *


 beverage


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *beverage *


 cold


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *beverage *



Beer


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *beverage *


 DEW


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Beer *


 head


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *cold *


 frosty


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *head *


 string


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *string *


 bikini


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *string *



along


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bikini *


 line


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *line *


 sinker


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bikini *



Summer


----------



## Pete

compost


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Summer *


 Lovin'


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sinker *



Lead


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sinker *


 lead


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *compost *


 heap


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Lovin' *



& leaving


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *heap *


 mound


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *& leaving *


 RUNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *mound *


 hump


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *RUNNNNNNNNNNN *


 Forest


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *mound *



Almond Joy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Forest *


 Jenny


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Jenny *


 crack ho


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *crack ho *


 easy


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *easy *



simple


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *easy *


 greasy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *greasy *


 box


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *box *



Tool


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *simple *


 Simon


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Tool *


 hammer


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Simon *



American Idol


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hammer *


 time


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hammer *



Jack


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *time *



wasted


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *wasted *


 days


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *days  *


 nights


----------



## BullDawg

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *wasted *


 this thread


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *days  *



weeks


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *nights *


 sleep


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by BullDawg _
> *this thread *



It's all about the post count!


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *sleep *


 pill


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *weeks *


 months


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *sleep *



zombie


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *pill *


 popper


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *pill *



Blue


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Blue *


 balls


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *zombie *


 island


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *balls *



sack


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *island *


 paradise


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *island *



tropical


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *balls *



benwhaw (sp?)


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *tropical *


 breeze


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *paradise *



This place


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *breeze *


 light


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *This place  *


 psych ward


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *psych ward *


 asylum


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *This place  *


 Nut House


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Nut House *


 whore house


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Nut House *


 home


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *whore house *


 Bunny Ranch


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Bunny Ranch *


 hare hurder


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hare hurder *


  pimp


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * pimp *


 nookie bookie


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * pimp *


 cadillac


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *cadillac *


 Jacks


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *cadillac *


 whack


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *whack *


 attack


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *attack *


 sneak


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *attack *



unsuspected


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *unsuspected *


 BOO


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *unsuspected *


 unprevoked


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *unprevoked *



mean


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *mean *


 yes?


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *yes? *



NO!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *NO! *


  FINE!


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * FINE! *



Tease


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Tease  *


 whatevvaaaa


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *whatevvaaaa *


 fagetaboutit


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *fagetaboutit *


 whatchutalknboutwillis


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *whatchutalknboutwillis *


 :methinksthatwasherlameattemptatmafiaspeak:


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *:methinksthatwasherlameattemptatmafiaspeak: *


 gotcha


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *gotcha *


 getcha


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *getcha *


 some


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *some *



alot


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *alot *


 often


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *often *



not enough


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *not enough *


 fammished


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fammished *



Bony


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Bony *


 fish


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *##### *


 cat


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cat *



Fuzzball


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Fuzzball *


lint


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *lint *


 belly button


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *belly button *


 lick


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *lick *


lollipop


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *lick *


 interesting


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *interesting *


 entertaining


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *lollipop *


 sucker


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *entertaining *



SOMD FORUMS


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *sucker *


 hoover


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hoover *


 lonely?


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hoover *


 maneuver


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *lonely? *


Maytag repairman


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Maytag repairman *



crack


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *crack *



Norge repairman


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *lonely? *


 Monk


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Monk  *


 toga


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *toga *


 Roman


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Roman *


candle


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *candle *



Light


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Light *



dark


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *dark *


 illuminated


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *illuminated *



brilliant


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *brilliant *



dimwit


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *brilliant *


 sparkle


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sparkle *



dull


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *dull *


 knife


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *knife *


 point


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *point *


 noted


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *noted *


 recorded


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *noted *


 paper


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *recorded *


taped


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *recorded *


 taped


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *taped *


 fixed


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *taped *


 dayum 30 second rule


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fixed *


 race


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *paper *


 lined


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *race *


 hurry


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hurry *


 impatient


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *impatient *


 flower


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *impatient *


 children


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *flower *


 rose


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *children *


 ankle biters


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ankle biters *


 fleas


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *rose *


 pedal


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *pedal *


 car


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *car *


convertible


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *fleas *


 noseeums


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *convertible *


 T Top


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *T Top *



nekkid clavicles


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *nekkid clavicles *



bouncy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *bouncy *


 Orbs


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Orbs *


eyes


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *eyes *


 shut


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *shut *


down


----------



## Steve

there


----------



## Hello6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *down *



syndrome


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Hello6 _
> *syndrome *


disease


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Hello6 _
> *syndrome *


 Defect


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Defect *



recall


----------



## Hello6

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Defect *



communist


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *recall *


 total


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *total *


cereal


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Hello6 _
> *communist *


 China


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cereal *


 CO CO Pebbles


----------



## Hello6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cereal *



killer


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Hello6 _
> *killer *


 terminator


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Time out... Is a cereal killer someone who let's their cereal get soggy... *


 You're assuming that cereal is alive to begin with.


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Time out... Is a cereal killer someone who let's their cereal get soggy... *


 I was going to let it go...


----------



## Hello6

No, remember the joke about the guy found dead in a bathtub filled with milk and a banana stuffed up his rear?  Obviously, it was the work of a cereal killer


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *gerbil *


 Geer


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *gigolo *


 manwhore


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *manwhore *



too easy


Huntr


----------



## Hello6

Apply the brakes here!  You passed up on RIMSHOT????


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Naw... he's all talk
> 
> FDDog  *


 true


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *colors *



national ensign


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *national ensign *


 flag


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *flag *



wave


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *national ensign *


stars and stripes


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *stars and stripes *


 Old glory


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Old glory *


waving


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *waving *


 hand


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hand *


 job


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *job *


 work


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *work *


 play


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *play *


 hard


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hard *



silicone implants


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *silicone implants *


Pamela Anderson


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Pamela Anderson    *


 hepatitis C


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hepatitis C *


vitamin C


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *vitamin C *


 OJ


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *vitamin C *


 sunshine


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *OJ *


 murdering golf playing bastard


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *murdering golf playing bastard *


 tell me how you really feel


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *tell me how you really feel *


 I think his day will come, his judgement. He knows what he did. And so does God...


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *I think his day will come, his judgement. He knows what he did. And so does God... *


purgatory


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *purgatory *


 abyss


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *abyss *



chasm


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *chasm *


 void


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *void *


null


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *null *


 nonexistent


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *nonexistent *


 honor


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *honor *


roll


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *roll *


 cinnamon


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *cinnamon *


 sugar


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *sugar *


spice


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *sugar *



sweet


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *spice *


 zest


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *zest *


 soap


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *soap *



bubbles


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *bubbles *


 blow


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *blow  *



suck


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *blow  *


 tease


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *tease  *



hair


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *hair *


spray


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *suck *


 drawl


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *drawl *


Southern


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Southern *


 Belle


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Belle *


debutante


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *debutante *


 Virgin.....


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Virgin..... *



olive oil


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *olive oil
> 
> *



Smalltown


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Smalltown  *


Ken King


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Ken King    *


  DEMS


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * DEMS *


Vrai


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Vrai    *


 warden


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *warden  *



keeper


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *keeper   *


 sitter


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *sitter  *


baby


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *baby   *


 cakes


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cakes *


birthday


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *birthday   *


 Party


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Party   *


 celebrate


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *celebrate *


  fiesta


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * fiesta *


 cinco de mayo


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *cinco de mayo *


 Corona


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Corona *


 lime


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *lime *


 aid


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *aid *


 help


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *help *


 charity


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *charity *


 welfare


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *welfare *


 workfare


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *workfare *


 scam


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *scam *


 Politics


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Politics *


 brown nosing


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *brown nosing *


 anal promotion


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *anal promotion *


 climbing the ladder


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *climbing the ladder *


 wearing a skirt


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *climbing the ladder *


 merit


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *merit *


 questionable


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *questionable *


 untrusting


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *untrusting *


 burned


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *burned *


 crispy


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *crispy *


 chicken


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *chicken *


 fried


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fried *


 oil


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *oil *


 lamp


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *lamp *


 genie


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *genie *


 myth


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *myth *


 fantasy


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *fantasy *


 day dream


----------



## Dymphna

believer


----------



## BullDawg

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *believer *


 virgin


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BullDawg _
> *virgin *



Mc Donna


----------



## greenbag13

McShake


----------



## greenbag13

McMilf


----------



## BullDawg

> _Originally posted by greenbag13 _
> *McMilf *


 Sxy


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by BullDawg _
> *Sxy *




ugly


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *ugly *


 duckling


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *duckling *



Gosling


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Gosling *


 peep


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *peep *



silent


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *silent *


 night


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *night *



cap


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *cap *


 top


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *top *


 hat


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *hat *


 trick


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *trick *


 Whore


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Whore *


 John


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *John *


 Wayne


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Wayne *


 Enterprises


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Enterprises *



Captain Kirk


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Captain Kirk *


 over actor


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *over actor *



Jim Carrey


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Jim Carrey *



The Mask


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *The Mask *


 gas


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *gas *



mustard


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *mustard *


 cherry


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cherry *



1969 Dodge Charger R/T


----------



## BullDawg

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *1969 Dodge Charger R/T *


 junk


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by BullDawg _
> *junk *



duck hunt


----------



## BullDawg

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *duck hunt *


 Nitendo


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by BullDawg _
> *Nintendo *



Breakfast cereal


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Breakfast cereal *



cardboard


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *cardboard *


 box


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *box *


 fight


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fight *


 flame


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *flame *


 blue


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *blue *


 eye's


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *eye's *


 wide


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *wide *


 load


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *load *


 pressure


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *pressure *


 explode


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *explode *


 become


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *become *


 copy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *copy *


 ditto


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *ditto *


 ink


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ink *


 well


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *well *


 shallow


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *shallow *


 view


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *view *


 assumption


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *view *


 peek


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *assumption *


 hypothesis


----------



## Picky11Pms

aboo


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hypothesis *


 science project


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hypothesis *


 theory


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *peek *


 show


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *theory *


 test


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *test *


 fail


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *fail *


 wrong


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *wrong *


hole


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *man *


 #1


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hole *


 stretched


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *stretched *


 exercised


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *exercised *


 joyous


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *joyous *


 invigorated


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *invigorated *


 refreshed


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *refreshed *


 glowing


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *glowing *


 beaming.....


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *beaming..... *


 jealous


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *jealous *


 insecure


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *insecure *


 introvert


----------



## BullDawg

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *introvert *


 Horseshack


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *introvert *


 extrovert


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *extrovert *



outgoing


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *outgoing *


 loose


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *loose *



free


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *free *


 dangerous


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *dangerous *



Evil Canevil


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Evil Canevil *


 Harley


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Harley *



Honda


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Honda *


 rice


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *rice *



fried


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *fried *


 ice cream


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *ice cream *


 scoop


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *scoop *


News


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *News *


 Topical


----------



## justin anemone

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *News *




weathervane


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justin anemone _
> *weathervane *


 rooster


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *rooster *



Rose


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *Rose *


 Red


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *Rose *



Pete


----------



## justin anemone

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Pete *



sake


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justin anemone _
> *sake *


consequence


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *consequence *



Daffy Duck


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Daffy Duck *


Bugs Bunny


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Bugs Bunny *



Carrot


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Bugs Bunny *



Stew


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *Carrot *


nibble


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by *archimedes* _
> *Unguent *


 Preparation H


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Preparation H *



uranus


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *uranus *


neptune


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *neptune *


trident


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *trident *



Submarine


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Submarine *



sandwich


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *sandwich *


bologne


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bologne *



cheese


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bologne *



bull


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *bull *


 Sh!t


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Sh!t *



stink


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *stink *


azzhole


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *azzhole *


 donkey


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *donkey *



justhangin


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *donkey *


bray


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bray *


 hay


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hay *


stack


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *stack *


 fall


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *fall *



otter


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *otter *


 graceful:shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *graceful:shrug: *



catt!


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *catt!    *


dogless


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *dogless *



RoseRed


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *RoseRed   *


 heartfelt


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *heartfelt *


sappy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sappy *


 syrup


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sappy *


 drama


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *syrup *


 sticky fun


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sticky fun *


 glue


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *glue *


 hot


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sticky fun *


 on a bun


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *on a bun *



weiner


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hot *


 spicy


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *on a bun *


 with nutz


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *weiner *


 Kosher


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *weiner *


 dog


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Kosher *


 salt


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *dog *


 house


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *dog *


tired


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *tired *


 rejuvenate


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *rejuvenate *


spa


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *spa *


 massage


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *massage *


 therapy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *therapy *


healing


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *healing *


medicine


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *healing *


 process


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *process *


 butcher


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *butcher *


baker


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *baker *


 candlestick maker


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *candlestick maker *


 somebody got it!

tradesman


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> * somebody got it!
> 
> tradesman *


   blue collar


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *blue collar *


worker


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *worker *


 bee


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bee *


buzz


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *buzz *



Beer ( from the Simsons)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Beer ( from the Simsons) *


99 bottles of


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *99 bottles of   *



road trip!


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *road trip! *


SUMMER


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *SUMMER *


vacation


----------



## aps45819

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *vacation *


swimming


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *swimming *


shark


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *shark   *



JAWS


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *JAWS *


James Bond


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *James Bond *



Q


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Q *


M


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *M *



Sean


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *Sean *


Penn


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Penn *



State


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Penn *



state


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *State *


police


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *police *



doughnuts


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *doughnuts *


~in best Homer Simpson voice~

Mmmmmm...


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *~in best Homer Simpson voice~
> 
> Mmmmmm... *



D'oh!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *D'oh! *



Bart


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Bart *



Apu


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Apu *



Yes, yes!


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Yes, yes! *




Si, Si


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Si, Si *


Senor Wences


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Senor Wences *



Mister Rogers?


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Mister Rogers? *


 neighborhood


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *neighborhood *


 block party


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *block party *


 summer


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *summer *



sausage


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *sausage *


 Italian


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Italian *


 stallion


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *stallion *


Stallone


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Stallone *


 box


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *box *


 cardboard


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cardboard *


paper


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *paper *


 cut


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *cut *


share


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *share *


 mine


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *mine *


shaft  

 (can you dig it?)


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *shaft
> 
> (can you dig it?) *



 
7 dwarfs


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *mine *


 greedy


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *greedy *


 needy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *needy *


  generous


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * generous *


 stingy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *stingy *


miser


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *miser *


 Scrooge


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Scrooge *


McDuck


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *McDuck *


 Donald


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Donald *


 Trump


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Trump *



towers


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *towers *


 sky scraper


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sky scraper *



trade center


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *trade center *


 memorial


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *memorial *


 stadium


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *stadium *


 hot dog


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hot dog *


 mustard


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *mustard *



Katup


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *mustard *


 yellow


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *yellow *


 scared


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *scared *


 coward


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *coward *


 yellow


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *yellow *


 jaundice


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *jaundice *


 liver


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *liver *


 bile


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bile *


 juices


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *juices *


 love


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *love *


 commitment


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *commitment *


 binding


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *binding *


 book


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *book *


 arrest


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *arrest *


 handcuffs


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *arrest *


 handcuffs


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *handcuffs *


 mear seconds!!! So


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *handcuffs *


 restrained


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *restrained *


 bondage


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *bondage *


 leather


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *bondage *


 trusting.......


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *leather *


 bikers


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *bikers *


 Ape Hangers


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Ape Hangers *


 road rash


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *road rash *


 hamburger


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hamburger *


 grinder


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *grinder *


 bumper


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bumper *


 thumper


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *thumper *


 rabbit


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *thumper *


 Bambi


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *rabbit *


 fur


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Bambi *


 goddess


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fur *


 coat


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *coat *


 paint


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *goddess  *


 me


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *paint *


 wallpaper


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *me  *


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *wallpaper *


 border


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *   *


 Congrats on your 1000 post


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *me  *


 How many goddesses are on this forum?


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *border *


 Illegal immigrant


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *How many goddesses are on this forum?  *


 All others are false.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Illegal immigrant *



BUSH


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *All others are false. *


 yet psychic


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *yet psychic *


 You have been paying attention...


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *All others are false. *


 wannabe's


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *wannabe's *


 has-beens


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *wannabe's *


 posers


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *posers *


 skaters


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *skaters *


 boarders


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *boarders *


 surf


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *surf *



Sex Wax


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *surf *


 naked


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Sex Wax *



Point Break


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Point Break *


 Hang 10


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Hang 10 *


 shoot the tube


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *shoot the tube[/B *


* 
Snow*


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Snow *



White


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Snow *


 Covered


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Covered *



Wagon


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Kirsten _
> *Wagon *


 wheel


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *wheel *


 man


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *man *


 Neanderthal


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Neanderthal *


 UG (Pete)


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *UG (Pete)  *


 Munga Munga


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Munga Munga *


 Chimp


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Chimp *


 poo flinger


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *poo flinger *


 stank


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *stank *


 ooba (sp?)


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ooba (sp?) *


 II_I


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *II_I *


 I_II


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *I_II *


 TWO F'r


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *TWO F'r *


 wide open


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *wide open *


spaces


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *spaces *



lines


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *lines *



parallel


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *parallel *


universe


----------



## SeaRide

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *universe *



heavenly


 whole SheBang


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SeaRide _
> *heavenly
> 
> 
> hash*


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SeaRide
> heavenly
> 
> 
> hash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House Harriers (HHH)
> "drinking club with a running problem"*


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *House Harriers (HHH)
> "drinking club with a running problem" *


 AA


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *AA *



AAA


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *AAA *



roadside assistance


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Kirsten _
> *roadside assistance *


 On Star


----------



## Kizzy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *On Star *


Hello Welcome to On Star, how may we help you today?

Ah, I wanna know how many pounds of cement I'll need to weight down a body?  

About a 100.

Oh ok, that's all I needed.

Well you have a nice day, thank you for calling On Star.


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by IM4Change _
> *Hello Welcome to On Star, how may we help you today?
> 
> Ah, I wanna know how many pounds of cement I'll need to weight down a body?
> 
> About a 100.
> 
> Oh ok, that's all I needed.
> 
> Well you have a nice day, thank you for calling On Star. *


----------



## Tequilla Sunset

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *On Star *


 wish


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Tequilla Sunset _
> *wish *


 dream


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *dream *



fantasy


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *fantasy *


 baseball


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *baseball *


 Braves


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Braves *


 Atlanta


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Atlanta *


 Georgia


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Georgia *



South


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *South *


 border


----------



## Kizzy

Pedro's place, 100 miles at South of the boarder.


----------



## Kizzy




----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *border *


 line


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *line *


 circle


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *circle *



sand


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Kirsten _
> *sand *


 glass


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *glass *


 jar


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *glass *



House


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Kirsten _
> *House *


 green


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *green *



grass


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *green *



Emerald


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Kirsten _
> *Emerald *


 City


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *City *



limits


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Kirsten _
> *limits *


 boundries


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *grass *



mow


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *boundries *



testing


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Kirsten _
> *mow *


 ride


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ride *


 sit


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ride *



horse


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *sit *



baby


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *sit *


 spin


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *spin *


 twist


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *twist *


 baby oil


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *baby oil *



makeup


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *baby oil *


 slickery


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *####### *


 Can I get a C?


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *slickery *


 slidey


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *slidey *


 slippy


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *slippy *


 sloppy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Seconds *


 redo


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Seconds *


 leftovers


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *leftovers *


 baggage


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *baggage *


 carry on


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *baggage *


relationship


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *relationship   *


 whirlwind


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *relationship   *


 death spiral


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *whirlwind *



tornado


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *tornado *


 chaser


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *chaser *



shots


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *shots *


 body


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *body *


parts


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *parts *


 is parts


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *is parts *


 spare


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *spare *


tire


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *tire *


 tread


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *tread *


 grip


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *grip *



sticky


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *sticky *


 bun


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bun *



hairdo


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *hairdo *


hairspray


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hairspray *


 plastic


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hairspray *


 Divine


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Divine *


intervention


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *intervention *



exorsism


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *exorcism *



evil


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *evil *



good


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *God *


Almighty




 to Kyle.


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Almighty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Kyle. *



Alpo


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Alpo *


 Hi Pro Glo


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Hi Pro Glo *



chow-chow-chow


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *chow-chow-chow *


 Cha-cha-cha


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Cha-cha-cha *



hips


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *hips *


 replacement


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *replacement *


 New Significant other


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *New Significant other *



dumped


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *dumped *


 jaded


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *jaded *


 ME


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *ME *



Brunswick


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Brunswick *


 pool table


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *pool table *


 (I just KNEW you couldn't resist THAT one    )

felt


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *ME *


 me me me me me


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *(I just KNEW you couldn't resist THAT one    )
> 
> felt *


 cloth


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *(I just KNEW you couldn't resist THAT one    )
> 
> felt *


 up


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *me me me me me *


 oprah


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *oprah *


 Dr. Phil


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Dr. Phil *


 shrinkage


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *shrinkage *


 excuse


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *excuse *


pardon


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pardon *


 excused


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *excused *


 bad behavior


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *bad behavior *



unacceptable


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *unacceptable *


 wildness


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *wildness *



ruff


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *ruff   *


 ride


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *ride *



shotgun


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *shotgun *


 cabinet


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *shotgun *


 passenger


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *passenger *



tourist


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *tourist *



PIA


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *PIA *



hemerrhoid


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Kirsten _
> *hemerrhoid *


 Prep H


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Prep H *



suppository


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *suppository *


azzhole


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *azzhole *



stinky


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *stinky azzhole*




Ehesef


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *Ehesef *


opinion


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *opinion *


 assume


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *opinion *


 swayed


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *assume *



pretend


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pretend *


 dramatize


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *dramatize *


embellish


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *dramatize *


 forumites


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *forumites *



debate


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *debate *



rational


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *rational    *



irrational


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *irrational *


Jesus freaks


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Jesus freaks   *



fanatical


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *fanatical *


zealous


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *zealous *



apathetic


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *apathetic *


copesetic


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *copesetic *


----------



## itsbob

or COPACETIC.. whichever you prefer


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *or COPACETIC.. whichever you prefer *



  (you can also spell it copasetic)

acceptable


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *  (you can also spell it copasetic)
> 
> acceptable *



PAR


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *PAR *


course


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *course *



fine!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *fine! *


super


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *super *



in tend ant


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *in tend ant *



or GROOOOOOOVY!!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *or GROOOOOOOVY!! *



Yeah baby!


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Yeah baby! *



Austin Powers


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Austin Powers *


Mini Me


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Mini Me *



Junior


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Junior *



Mints


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Mints *



Chronic Halitosis


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Chronic Halitosis *



scope


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *scope *



sights


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sights *



Osama


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Osama *



dead


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *dead   *



Defiled with pig parts and burn in hell


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Defiled with pig parts and burn in hell *




bacon, yummm!


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *bacon, yummm! *



Ham


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Ham *


 and eggs  (I wonder if this is the longest thread we've ever had? )


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *and eggs  (I wonder if this is the longest thread we've ever had? ) *



green


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *green *


 eyed


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *eyed *


 monster


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *monster *


 cone


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *monster *


 me?(I scare myself looking in the mirror in the morning. )


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cone *


 head


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *head *


 cheese


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cheese *


 whiz


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *whiz *


 relief


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *relief *



headache


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *headache *


 tumor


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *tumor *


 brain


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *brain *



dead


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *dead *


 battery


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *battery *



operated


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kirsten _
> *operated *


 driven


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *driven *



ambitious


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kirsten _
> *ambitious *


 forward looking


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *forward looking *


 infrared


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *infrared *


 heat seeking


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *heat seeking *


 My cold toes


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *My cold toes *


 women....


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *women.... *


 goddess


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *goddess *


 Psychic


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *goddess *



Fertile


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Psychic *


 Miss Cleo


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Miss Cleo *


 FAKE


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *goddess *



athena

#$@^%# dial-up -  DSL in 6 days


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Miss Cleo *



Jamaica


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kirsten _
> *Fertile *


 ground


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Kirsten _
> *Jamaica *


 beach


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *beach *


 party


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *party *


 berfday


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *party *


 Dinner


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *berfday *


 cake


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Dinner *


 and a movie


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cake *


 cookies


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *and a movie *


 theater


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *cookies *


 Oatmeal Raisin


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *theater *


 drama


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Oatmeal Raisin *


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *drama *


 queen


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *queen *


 la teefa  (sp) :shrug:


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *la teefa  (sp) :shrug: *


 Rap


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Rap *


 knock


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *knock *


 up


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *up *


 in


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *in *


 side


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *side *


 action


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *action *


 jackson


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *jackson *


 5


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *5 *



how many times jh plays pocket pull a day


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *how many times jh plays pocket pull a day *


 Hey, he only plays once



the key is not stopping.


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Hey, he only plays once the key is not stopping. *


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Hey, he only plays once
> 
> 
> 
> the key is not stopping. *


 marathon


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *marathon *


 game


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *game *


 playa


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *playa *


 lossa


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *lossa *


 weiner


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *weiner *


 sausage


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *sausage *


 link


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *link *


 missing


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *missing *


 teef


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *teef *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *teef *


bite


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bite *


 eat


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *eat *


 out


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *out *



Dinner


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Dinner *


 Top of the page


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Top of the page *


 Is that place local?


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Is that place local?  *


 No, if you have your pages set to the max number of posts per page (40) then "dinner" is the word at the top of this page.


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Top of the page *



Missed that.  D'oh. 


Then Breakfast


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Missed that.  D'oh.
> 
> 
> Then Breakfast *


 See MM, Tigger got it.

Eggs


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *See MM, Tigger got it.
> 
> Eggs *


 ... It was a joke...


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *See MM, Tigger got it.
> 
> Eggs *


 bacon


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *... It was a joke... *



OH,


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *OH, *


 Did you just mount my forehead?


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bacon *


 bits


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *bits *


 kibbles


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bacon *



hashbrowns


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *hashbrowns *


 homefries


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *homefries *



peas and cornbread


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *homefries *


 onions


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Did you just mount my forehead?  *



I always thought that smiley looked like he was getting a B to the J.


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *onions *


 rings


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *homefries *



grease


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *onions *



tears


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *tears *


 tissue


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *rings *



marriage


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *marriage *


 tears, oh wait, someone just used that...


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *tissue *



nose


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *marriage *


 suckers


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *nose *


 honker


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *suckers *



men


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *men *


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *men *


 mamma's boys


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *mamma's boys *



mainman


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *mainman *



Forums


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Forums *



PENTHOUSE!!


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *PENTHOUSE!! *



Playboy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Forums *


 asylum


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Playboy *



CenterFOLD


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *asylum *



Mental


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *CenterFOLD *



rock star


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *rock star *



IQ of 5


----------



## FromTexas

*...*

troll


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *IQ of 5 *


 7 dwarves


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *7 dwarves *



Snow White


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Snow White *



Virgin..


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Virgin.. *



Church girl


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Virgin.. *


 airways


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *airways *



Mall rats


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Mall rats *


 kids


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *kids *



Teens


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Teens *


 curious


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Church girl *



fun time in a pew!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *fun time in a pew! *


 sit in own stink


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *fun time in a pew! *



Teasing all the boys in lots of ways.


----------



## Woodyspda

Jennifer, Karen, Kelly and Pam


----------



## FromTexas

*...*

confused


----------



## CMC122

*Re: ...*



> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *confused *


 natural mental state


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: ...*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *natural mental state *



psychotic


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: ...*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *psychotic *



insane


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: ...*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *insane   *



off ya rocker


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: ...*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *off ya rocker   *


 DFO (done fell out)


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: ...*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *DFO (done fell out) *



doo done deer felt out


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: ...*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *DFO (done fell out) *



PBI (put back in)


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: ...*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *PBI (put back in)
> 
> *



SBO (slid back out)


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: ...*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *SBO (slid back out) *


 LMAO


----------



## FromTexas

Bouncing Buns


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Bouncing Buns *



boink


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Bouncing Buns *



MPD


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *MPD *



RCRA


----------



## justhangn




----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



speeeeeeeeeddddd


----------



## FromTexas

bad movie


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *bad movie *



LOTR

fell asleep during every one!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *bad movie *



X-rated


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *X-rated   *



bad music


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *X-rated   *


 Xtremely entertaining


----------



## FromTexas

Women on trampolines


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Women on trampolines *



bouncy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *bouncy *


 taters


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *taters *



*potato* or is it *potatoe*


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *taters *


fries


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *fries *


 ketchup


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *ketchup *



catsup


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *catsup *


phony


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *phony *


baloney


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *baloney *



balogna


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *baloney *


 mustard


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *mustard *



pardon me, but do you have any grey poupon?


----------



## FromTexas

roast beef


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *pardon me, but do you have any grey poupon? *



Eighty's


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Eighty's *



wayne's world


----------



## FromTexas

> wayne's world



Party Time!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *wayne's world *


 Totally


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Totally *



valley girl


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *valley girl *


 whateverrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *whateverrrrrrrrrr *



drawl


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *drawl *


 southern


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *southern *



hoe down


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *hoe down *


 pick'r up


----------



## Vince

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by SuperGrover 
hoe down 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

pick'r up


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *pick'r up *


 in a bar


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *in a bar *



floribama


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *floribama *


 pan handle


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *pan handle *



fryin' pan


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *fryin' pan *



Olive Oil


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *Olive Oil *



popeye


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *popeye *


bluto


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bluto *



spinach    yum


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *spinach    yum   *



vinegar


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *vinegar *



baking soda


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *baking soda *


toothpaste


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *toothpaste *



ooze


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *toothpaste *



schnapps


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *schnapps *



drunk


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *schnapps *


 peach?


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *peach? *


fuzzy


----------



## Kismet

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *fuzzy *



Navel....


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Kismet _
> *Navel.... *



belly button lint


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *belly button lint *



paper mache


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *paper mache *


 Easter eggs


----------



## FromTexas

Those aren't easter eggs!


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Easter eggs *



hunt


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *hunt *



Kill


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Kill *



gangrene


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *gangrene *


 turns black and falls off


----------



## Hello6

Stinks


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Hello6 _
> *Stinks *


 skunk


----------



## Hello6

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *skunk *


polecat


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *skunk *



Black & White


----------



## Hello6

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Black & White *


And red all over


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by Hello6 _
> *polecat *


 stripper


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by Hello6 _
> *And red all over *


 tampon


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *tampon *


 ran out again?


----------



## Hello6

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *ran out again?   *


Chasey's last man?


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Hello6 _
> *Chasey's last man? *


----------



## Hello6

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *  *



I clearly left that open for her to respond "Archie"


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Hello6 _
> *Chasey's last man? *



Me


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Me *



dreaming


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *dreaming *



wishing


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *wishing *



Enzo Ferrari (the car not the man)


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Enzo Ferrari (the car not the man) *


in denial


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *wishing *



PRAYING


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *PRAYING *


porcelain god


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *porcelain god  *



draino IED's


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *porcelain god  *



EVERYONE BEST FRIEND


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *EVERYONE BEST FRIEND
> 
> 
> 
> *



the krispy kreme donut guy


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *the krispy kreme donut guy *


 \

hell be shotting morethan krispy kreme donuts


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *\
> 
> hell be shotting morethan krispy kreme donuts *



The Michelin tire guy :shrug:


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *\
> 
> hell be shotting morethan krispy kreme donuts *



Jack in the hot tub (no pun intended)


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *The Michelin tire guy :shrug: *



plumpers


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *plumpers *



weight challenged


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *weight challenged  *



fat camp


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *fat camp *


 McDonalds


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *McDonalds *



mad cow


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *mad cow *


 eat more chicken


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *eat more chicken *


 the other white meat


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *the other white meat *


 bearded clam


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *eat more chicken *



billboard


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *bearded clam *


  tube steak


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * tube steak *


  veiner slidin


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * veiner slidin *


  foreplay


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * veiner slidin *



V


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * foreplay *


  MORE


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * MORE *


  tease


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * tease *


  NOT


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * NOT *


 knot


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *knot *


 slip


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *slip *


 slide


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *slide *


 side to side


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *side to side *


 from the window to the wall


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *from the window to the wall *


 You can take it all.


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *You can take it all. *


 mine


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *mine *


 greedy


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *from the window to the wall *



bend over to the front, touch you toes


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *bend over to the front, touch you toes *


 get low get low


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *greedy *


 self concerned


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *bend over to the front, touch your toes *


 show ya where it goes


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *self concerned *


 concieted


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *concieted *



ego


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *ego  *


 shallow


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *ego  *


 BAD


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *shallow *


 depth


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *depth *



fathom   

How many ft are in a fathom anyways?


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *fathom
> 
> How many ft are in a fathom anyways?   *



1.8288 meters

yard


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *
> 
> yard *


 stick


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *1.8288 meters
> 
> yard *



Flowers


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *stick *


 twig


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Flowers   *


 Horticulture


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *twig *


 berries


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *berries *



Dingle


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Dingle *


 hopper


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *hopper *


 can


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *can *


 :flush:


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *:flush: *


 porcelain god


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *porcelain god *



Hug


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Hug  *



bear


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *bear *



brown


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *brown *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *brown *


 N serve


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * serve *


 self


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *self *



service


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *service *


 station


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *station *


 Identification


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Identification *


 badge


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *badge *



of honor


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *of honor *


 and peace


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *and peace *



tranquil lotus blossom


----------



## Kirsten

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *tranquil lotus blossom *



Zen


----------



## libragirl

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *brown *


 sugar


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *stripper *



*insert forum name here*


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by libragirl _
> *sugar *


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by libragirl _
> *sugar *





Give me some!!


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by Kirsten _
> *Zen *



Elezen....


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Elezen.... *



TWELZE!!


----------



## CMC122

Hey guys Sha Ne'Ne' called she wants her dictionary back


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by libragirl _
> *sugar *


 sweet


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sweet *



Dude!


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Dude! *


 Sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Sweet!!!!!!!! *



DUDE! ! ! !


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *DUDE! ! ! ! *


 *SWEET! ! ! ! *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *SWEET! ! ! !  *



stupid  


:dur:


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *stupid
> 
> 
> :dur:   *


 WhoTF asked ya? :durharder:


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *WhoTF asked ya? :durharder: *





:durhardest:


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> :durhardest:   *


 Tired Jazz? I expected way better from you than that...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Tired Jazz? I expected way better from you than that... *



Yes, I am.  Studying for mid-terms and writing a paper.    I'll be more insulting after next week - I promise!


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Yes, I am.  Studying for mid-terms and writing a paper.    I'll be more insulting after next week - I promise!   *


 Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Thanks for the heads up... *



NP

Back to the game:



> sweet



sour


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *NP
> 
> Back to the game:
> 
> 
> 
> sour *


 lemon


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *lemon *


tree


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *tree *


 Joshua


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Joshua *


 cousin


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *cousin *



incest


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *incest *


 inbreeding


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *inbreeding *



ceo_pte


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *ceo_pte *


 nut


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *nut *



bust


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *bust *


 explode


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *explode *



Bartman ball


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Bartman ball *



bat


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Bartman ball *


 microwave:shrug:


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *microwave:shrug: *



baby


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *baby *


 doll


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *doll *



you


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *you *



me


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *me *



WHAT


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *WHAT *



your a meanie now.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *your a meanie now.  *



Cari casts evil spells on me


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Cari casts evil spells on me *



I beleve it now.  your really starting be really mean to me too.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *I beleve it now.  your really starting be really me to me too.  *


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *I beleve it now.  your really starting be really mean to me too.  *


Ignore it Tig... It's what the mindless followers do.  You are a gift from God and anyone who picks on you will be damned....


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Ignore it Tig... It's what the mindless followers do.  You are a gift from God and anyone who picks on you will be damned....  *



Whos picking on who? I was just confused by the comment.


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Whos picking on who? I was just confused by the comment. *


 You done went and did it now...


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *You done went and did it now... *



Not me *points finger*


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Not me *points finger* *



the shocker


----------



## CMC122

unbelievable


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *unbelievable *


 amazed


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *amazed *


 intrigued


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *intrigued *


 curious


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *curious *


 nosey


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *nosey *


 busy body


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *busy body *


 Gladys Cravitz


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Gladys Cravitz *


bewitched


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bewitched *


  (I knew you would get it!!)  astro turf


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Gladys Cravitz *


 watch dog


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *watch dog *


 Flash


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Flash *


 Gordon


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Gordon *


 Hall of Justice


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Hall of Justice *


 cartoons


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cartoons *


 comics


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *comics *


 funny


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *funny *


ha ha


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ha ha *


 HE HE


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *HE HE *


 heshe


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *heshe *


 Shim


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Shim *


 Pat


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Pat *


 Benatar


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *Benatar *


 singer


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *singer *


 sewing machine


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *sewing machine *


 home economics


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *home economics *


 vest


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *home economics *



sewing


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sewing *


 singer


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *singer   *


 Pat Benatar


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Pat Benatar *


 shim


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Pat Benatar *



:bink:  

rock


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *shim *


 heshe


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *:bink:
> 
> rock *


 

Hey Jazz... if you read the thread backwards, you'll understand...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *heshe *



he he


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *he he *


 HA HA


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *
> 
> Hey Jazz... if you read the thread backwards, you'll understand...   *



I got it - therefore the :bink: - I just woke up from a nap.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *HA HA *


funny


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *funny *


 clown


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *clown *


 BoZo


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *BoZo *


Willard Scott


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Willard Scott *


 meteorology


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *meteorology *



forecast


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *forecast *


 dark


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *forecast *


 guess


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *dark *


shadows


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *shadows *


 boogie man


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *boogie man *


 cops


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cops *


 bad boys


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cops *


robbers


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *robbers *


 Apple Dumpling Gang


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Apple Dumpling Gang *


Tim Conway


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Tim Conway *


 hillarious


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Tim Conway *


 Carol Burnett (sp)


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Carol Burnett (sp) *


 Mrs. Awiggins


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Mrs. Awiggins *


 Mr. Tutball


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Mr. Tutball *


 one ringy dingy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *one ringy dingy *


 two ringy dingy


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *two ringy dingy *



double ring wedding ceremony


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *double ring wedding ceremony *


 reception


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *reception *


 Par-tay......


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Par-tay......  *


 pooper


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *pooper *



scooper


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *scooper *


 ice cream


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ice cream *



Dairy Queen


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ice cream *


 Heavenly Hash....


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Dairy Queen *


 Blizzard.......


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ice cream *


hot fudge


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hot fudge    *




body paint


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *body paint *



Colors


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Colors *



Sean Penn


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *Sean Penn *


Madonna


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Madonna *



not a virgin


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *not a virgin *


busted


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *busted *



nippleicious


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *nippleicious *


 hard


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hard *


 core


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *core *



earth


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *core *


 nucleus


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *nucleus *


 proton


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *proton *


 electron


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *electron *


 neutron


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *neutron *


 dance


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *dance *


 tango


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *dance *


 safety


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *tango *


 mombo


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *mombo *


 #9


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *mombo *


 #5


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *#5   *


 lunch


----------



## rebeka

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *#9 *



#6


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by rebeka _
> *#6 *


 8675309


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *lunch *


 munch


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *munch *


 Crunch - n -


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *munch *


 crunch


----------



## rebeka

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *crunch *



popcorn


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by rebeka _
> *popcorn  *


 kettle corn


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by rebeka _
> *popcorn  *


----------



## rebeka

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> * *



wine


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *crunch *


 chew


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *chew *


 knaw


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *knaw *


 on a bone


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *on a bone *


 finga licken'


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *on a bone *


----------



## rebeka

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *on a bone *


dog


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *finga licken' *


 suck'n


----------



## rebeka

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *suck'n *


chok'n


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by rebeka _
> *dog *


 hussy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by rebeka _
> *chok'n *


 wood


----------



## rebeka

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *wood *


gagging


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by rebeka _
> *gagging *


 take your time


----------



## rebeka

> _Originally posted by rebeka _
> *gagging *


spitting


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by rebeka _
> *spitting *


 swallow


----------



## rebeka

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *take your time *



get if done


----------



## rebeka

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *swallow *



yuck


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *swallow *


 no waste


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by rebeka _
> *yuck *


 take


----------



## rebeka

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *no waste *



expendable


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by rebeka _
> *expendable *


 more to come


----------



## rebeka

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *more to come *



recovery time?


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by rebeka _
> *recovery time? *


 20 mins


----------



## rebeka

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *20 mins  *



  fiction


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by rebeka _
> *  fiction *


  You'll never know


----------



## rebeka

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * You'll never know *


impotent


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by rebeka _
> *impotent *


 busted


----------



## rebeka

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *busted  *



 waste of time


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by rebeka _
> * waste of time *



rubix cube


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *rubix cube *



the borg


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *the borg *


 futile


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *the borg *



Startrek


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Star Trek *


 Next Generation


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Next Generation *


 Y








BTW, can anyone explain this...Generation X received that title because, on average, they were the 10th generation (roman numeral X) since the founding of the US. so, why do they call the next generation "Y"???????  Shouldn't it be "XI"?


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, can anyone explain this...Generation X received that title because, on average, they were the 10th generation (roman numeral X) since the founding of the US. so, why do they call the next generation "Y"???????  Shouldn't it be "XI"? *



Y not...... 

Good question.... :shrug:


----------



## justhangn

MONDAY


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *MONDAY *


 Talking to yourself?


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *MONDAY *



second


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Talking to yourself? *


 Someone has to do it


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Someone has to do it *



Clean the bathroom!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Clean the bathroom! *


 Maid


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Maid *


 You paying?


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *You paying? *


 How's the weather?!


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *How's the weather?! *


 cold


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *cold *


 Excellent...


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Excellent...  *



platypus


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *platypus *


 Freak of nature


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Freak of nature *



two headed goat


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Freak of nature *


 creature


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *creature *



man eaters


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *man eaters *


 women


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *women *



men


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *men *



crab nebulae


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *crab nebulae *


 heavenly


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *heavenly *



spacey


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *spacey *


 blondes


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *blondes *


 dickie... I mean Dixie Chicks


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *dickie... I mean Dixie Chicks *


 choo choo


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *choo choo *



rocket


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *rocket *


 power


----------



## greenbag13

Picknel Sniffner


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by greenbag13 _
> *Picknel Sniffner *


 snack cracker


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *snack cracker *



parrot


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *parrot *


 Polly


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Polly *


 want


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *want *


 a qwuacker


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *a qwuacker *


 whitey


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *whitey *



clown


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *clown *


 IT


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *IT *



HORROR


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *HORROR *


 life


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *life *



game


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *game *


 on


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *on *



light bulb


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *on *


 top


----------



## CMC122

girate (sp?)


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * girate (sp?) *


 Ungulate


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *top  *


 Bottom?


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *Bottom? *



buns


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Ungulate *


 fascinate


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *Bottom? *


 gripper


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *gripper *


 Polident


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Polident *


 strips


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *strips *


 off


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *off *


 repel


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Ungulate *


ULULATE


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *ULULATE *


 squeal


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *squeal *



pig


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *pig *



ham


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *ham *



green ham and eggs


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *green ham and eggs *


 Dr. Seuss


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Dr. Seuss *



sam i am


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Dr. Seuss *


 books


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *books *


 magazine's


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *magazine's *


 pictures


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *pictures *


 posters


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *posters *


 forumites


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *forumites *



secret gatherings


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *secret gatherings *


 pictures


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *pictures *



ufo


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *ufo *


 X-files


----------



## Hello6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *ufo *


UFB


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Hello6 _
> *UFB *



conspiracy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *conspiracy *


 theorist


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *theorist *



e=mc^2


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *e=mc^2 *


 Newton, of course.


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *Newton, of course. *



f=ma


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *f=ma *


 Physics Class


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *Physics Class *



laminar flow


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *laminar flow *


 low drag


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *low drag *


 queen


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *queen *


 of meam


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *of meam *


 not me


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *not me *


 innocent


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *innocent  *


 naturally


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *naturally *


 blonde


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *blonde *


 joke


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *joke *


 book


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *book *


 ends


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ends *


 of earth


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *of earth *


 dirt


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *dirt *


 cheap


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cheap *


 Boone's


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Boone's *


 Mad Dog


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Mad Dog *


 brown bag


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *brown bag *


 UGLY


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *UGLY *


 alilbi


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *alilbi *


 solid


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *solid *


 muscle


----------



## Kismet

slimy seafood....


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *muscle *


 Flexing.........


----------



## rebeka

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Flexing......... *



contorting


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by rebeka _
> *contorting *



yoga


----------



## rebeka

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *yoga *



Yoda


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by rebeka _
> *Yoda *



spaceballs


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *spaceballs *



Barf


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Barf *



may the farce be with you


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *may the farce be with you *



And also with you.


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *And also with you. *



domo arigato


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *domo arigato *



mr roboto


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *mr roboto *



tom sawyer


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *tom sawyer *



jonathon taylor thomas


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *jonathon taylor thomas *


 Tool time


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Tool time *


 bed time


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *bed time  *


 Play time


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Play time  *


 sandbox


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *sandbox *


 trucks


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *trucks *


 cranes


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *cranes *


 cables


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cables *


 TV


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *TV *


 ICQ


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *ICQ *


 IM


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *IM *



PM


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *IM *


 YM


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *PM *


 FU


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *PM *


 OU812


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *FU *


 pics?


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *OU812 *


 pics?


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *YM *


 CA


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *pics? *


 I'll sell em to ya....


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *I'll sell em to ya.... *


 blackmail


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *blackmail *



Spam


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *pics? *





> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *blackmail *


Christy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Spam *


 junk


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *junk *



yard


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *yard *


 back


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *yard *



meter


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *yard *



foot


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *back *



Door


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Door *



open


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *open *



close


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *close *


 circuit


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *circuit *



blown


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *circuit *


 city


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *blown *


 mind


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *mind *



Body


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Body *


 soul


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *soul *



Food


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *soul *


 die


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Food *


 nourishment


----------



## Kismet

needy


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by Kismet _
> *needy *



the french


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *the french *


 surrender


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *surrender *



white flag


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *white flag *


 black flag


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *black flag *



headbanging


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *headbanging *


 Thrash Metal


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Thrash Metal *



electric blender


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *electric blender *


 Mega Death....


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Mega Death.... *



Vulgar display


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Vulgar display *



whoops thats pantera


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Mega Death.... *



countdown


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Final countdown *


 Europe


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Europe *



America!


----------



## Snickers

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *America! *



The land of the great.  

Now, when is this ####ing thread gonna get lost on a back page somewhere.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *America! *


 twisted sister......listening to it right now...


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by Snickers _
> *
> Now, when is this ####ing thread gonna get lost on a back page somewhere. *



NEVER!!!!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Snickers _
> *The land of the great.
> 
> Now, when is this ####ing thread gonna get lost on a back page somewhere. *



NEVER.......I'll personally keep it alive.......


----------



## Snickers

This place is kind of cliquish


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *NEVER!!!!  *


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *twisted sister *



 Crystal Method (Just picked up their new CD)


----------



## Snickers

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *NEVER.......I'll personally keep it alive....... *



Make it go away, it's like bad sex.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Snickers _
> *This place is kind of cliquish *



I'd prefer it be clittish


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by Snickers _
> *This place is kind of cliquish *



you have to let Chasey kick ya in the crotch first...then youre in like flint


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> * Crystal Method (Just picked up their new CD)  *



Canibal corpse


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Snickers _
> *Make it go away, it's like bad sex. *



Sex, like life, is what you make it.


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Canibal corpse *



 Slipknot


----------



## Snickers

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Sex, like life, is what you make it. *



it really depends if they have a needle dick or not.  Women have been lying to you.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> * Slipknot *


 Static X


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Snickers _
> *it really depends if they have a needle dick or not.  Women have been lying to you. *


 The uvula doesn't lie.


----------



## Snickers

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *The uvula doesn't lie.   *



Every woman has faked an orgasm at one point or another.  Don’t pat yourself on the back so quickly.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Snickers _
> *Every woman has faked an orgasm at one point or another.  Don’t pat yourself on the back so quickly. *



 YOU sure know your anatomy!


----------



## Nickel

this is getting good


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Static X *



gas station explosion


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * YOU sure know your anatomy!   *



 I did a google search just to be sure...


----------



## Snickers

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * YOU sure know your anatomy!   *



that is the problem, you need to work your way down to the vulva

anyway, I'm sure there is more meat on a vegetarian's toothpick than on your ####.


----------



## Snickers

> _Originally posted by Snickers _
> *that is the problem, you need to work your way down to the vulva
> 
> anyway, I'm sure there is more meat on a vegetarian's toothpick than on your ####. *



D

I

C

K


----------



## Nickel

i don't think i'm old enough to read this...


----------



## Sharon




----------



## Kizzy

Can I share some with you Sharon?  This is getting good.


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by IM4Change _
> *Can I share some with you Sharon?  This is getting good. *


 I have the popcorn if you have the beer.


----------



## Snickers

Where did you go JH?  Working on spraining the other wrist?


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Snickers _
> *that is the problem, you need to work your way down to the vulva
> 
> anyway, I'm sure there is more meat on a vegetarian's toothpick than on your ####. *



Yeah, that must be it.........  

But I'd bet there's more fish on her breath than yours.....


----------



## Snickers

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Yeah, that must be it.........
> 
> But I'd bet there's more fish on her breath than yours..... *



I keep my motor clean. 

Now, I have a question, how do you #### without getting soaked?


----------



## Snickers

> _Originally posted by Snickers _
> *I keep my motor clean.
> 
> Now, I have a question, how do you #### without getting soaked? *



p 
i
s
s


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fish on her breath..... *



sushi bar


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Snickers _
> *I keep my motor clean.
> 
> Now, I have a question, how do you #### without getting soaked? *



Catheter baby!!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *sushi bar *



eat at the Y


----------



## Elle

You guys need to cool it down a little, can't go and get the longest thread ever deleted (not to mention what it will do to my post count)


----------



## Snickers

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *eat at the Y *



Do you do this before or after you inflate your date?


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Snickers _
> *Do you do this before or after you inflate your date? *


 After of course........even after hosing it down real good with clorox and the power washer.......I want to be sure daddy's DNA is all gone.


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *eat at the Y *



young man!


----------



## Snickers

My visualization of you is of an acne-encrusted, balding, 35o#, 4'7" dwarf in his parents' basement - surrounded by semen-stained handkerchiefs and old copies of BESTIALITY TODAY.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *young man! *


 who flung pu


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *who flung pu *



Wang-Chung :shrug:


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Snickers _
> *My visualization of you is of an acne-encrusted, balding, 35o#, 4'7" dwarf in his parents' basement - surrounded by semen-stained handkerchiefs and old copies of BESTIALITY TODAY. *



I'm 4'11" TYVM!!

and you forgot about my hairy palms.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Wang-Chung :shrug: *


 Loverboy


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Loverboy *



Snickers


----------



## Snickers

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Loverboy *



 Your best pick-up line is: "Here sheepie."


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Snickers _
> *Your best pick-up line is: "Here sheepie." *



Well snicker licker, it beats "see colon enter"


----------



## Kizzy

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Snickers *



I've seen you somewhere before. That's why I don't go there any more


----------



## Kizzy

> _Originally posted by justhangn _


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by IM4Change _
> *I've seen you somewhere before. That's why I don't go there any more *


----------



## Kizzy

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> * *



For snickers.


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> * *


 I think she gave up candybars. :shrug:


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by IM4Change _
> *For snickers.   *


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *candybars.  *



caramel


----------



## Christy

My Gawd will this "tread" never die?


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *My Gawd will this "tread" never die?    *


 I think it's a result of God's experiment to see if humans can function without a brain.


----------



## Snickers

Lucky for JH that he has a hole in the end of his penis. Otherwise, oxygen couldn't get to his brain.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *caramel  *


 Nugot


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Snickers _
> *Lucky for JH that he has a hole in the end of his penis. Otherwise, oxygen couldn't get to his brain. *



Too bad my neighbors on one side are nuts and the other side is a azzhole........


----------



## Snickers

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Too bad my neighbors on one side are nuts and the other side is a azzhole........ *



And I'm sure the last time you got a piece of ass was when your hand slipped through the toilet paper.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Snickers _
> *And I'm sure the last time you got a piece of ass was when your hand slipped through the toilet paper. *



  You must be psychotic, I mean, psychic……..how did you know??


----------



## Snickers

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *  You must be psychotic, I mean, psychic……..how did you know?? *





Isn't it awfully nice to have a penis?
Isn't it frightfully good to have a dong?
It's swell to have a stiffy.
It's divine to own a dick,
From the tiniest little tadger
To the world's biggest prick.
So, three cheers for your Willy or John Thomas.
Hooray for your one-eyed trouser snake,
Your piece of pork, your wife's best friend,
Your Percy, or your ####.
You can wrap it up in ribbons.
You can slip it in your sock,
But don't take it out in public,
Or they will stick you in the dock,
And you won't come back.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Snickers _
> *Isn't it awfully nice to have a penis?
> Isn't it frightfully good to have a dong?
> It's swell to have a stiffy.
> It's divine to own a dick,
> From the tiniest little tadger
> To the world's biggest prick.
> So, three cheers for your Willy or John Thomas.
> Hooray for your one-eyed trouser snake,
> Your piece of pork, your wife's best friend,
> Your Percy, or your ####.
> You can wrap it up in ribbons.
> You can slip it in your sock,
> But don't take it out in public,
> Or they will stick you in the dock,
> And you won't come back. *



  Your parents must be so proud......both of your daddies.


----------



## Snickers

Well, Master Bater.... I mean JH, it has been fun this evening, until next time...


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Snickers _
> *Well, Master Bater.... I mean JH, it has been fun this evening, until next time... *



ahh yes Snicker licker, it has been enlightening hasn't it.....


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *You guys need to cool it down a little, can't go and get the longest thread ever deleted (not to mention what it will do to my post count) *


 If this thread goes poof, I think I'll instantly move up atleast 5 spots on the losers list (at the very least I'll be in front of the Wife).


----------



## mainman




----------



## nomoney

dammit.  I missed all the fun


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *If this thread goes poof, I think I'll instantly move up atleast 5 spots on the losers list (at the very least I'll be in front of the Wife). *


 I think they've been archiving the bad threads in such a way that it doesn't affect post counts when they go poof. So,   I'll still be ahead of you.


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *I think they've been archiving the bad threads in such a way that it doesn't affect post counts when they go poof. So,   I'll still be ahead of you. *


----------



## justhangn

I *can't* believe it's still here today.


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *I can't believe it's still here today.   *



See? even admin doesn't read this crap.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *See? even admin doesn't read this crap. *



Not until someone complains about it.......

I'm sure Snicker Licker is a MPD........it's on here this morning hiding somewhere.


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *I'm sure Snicker Licker is a MPD........it's on here this morning hiding somewhere. *



I think _her_ picture looks a little like Mustang Sally.  Hmmmmm!


----------



## justhangn

YAWN!!


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *YAWN!! *






sleepy!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> * sleepy! *



Restless


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Restless *



nightmare


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *nightmare *


 Life


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Life *



People


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *People *


 suck


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *suck *



lollipop


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *lollipop *


 black cherry


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *black cherry *



watermelon


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *watermelon *


 rind


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *rind *


 Stone


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Stone *



The Rock


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *The Rock *


 Prison


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Prison *


 salad


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *salad *



TIGGER6035


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *TIGGER6035 *


 berfday


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *berfday *


 today


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *today *



tomorrow


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *tomorrow *


 Tuesday


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *tomorrow *


 the next day


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *the next day *


 blinds


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Tuesday *


 two fer


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *blinds *


 privacy


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *privacy *


 secret


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *secret *


  Hit it


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * Hit it *


 repeatedly


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *repeatedly *


 and often.


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *and often.  *


 practise


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *practice *


 Makes perfect


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * perfect  *


 Me


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Me  *


 Ha!!!


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Ha!!!  *


 Cut off


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Me  *


 :eyesrollingoutofhead:


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Cut off  *


 domestic bliss


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *:eyesrollingoutofhead: *


 Blinded by the light of my brilliance


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Cut off  *


   You know you want to  me.  


note to self, hide butcher knives so wife doesn't pull a Bobbit on me


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Blinded by the light of my brilliance *


 Legend in your own mind...


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *domestic bliss *


 Uh huh


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *brilliance *


 dim


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Legend in your own mind...  *


 Gotta start somewhere


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *dim *


 wit


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *dim *


 wit


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *wit *


 Damn that 30 second rule.


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *wit *


 slow today


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *slow *


 Forrest


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Forrest *


 trees


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Gotta start somewhere *


 Aim high


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Aim high *


 Sniper


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Sniper *


 one shot, one kill


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *trees *


 pollen


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *pollen *



allergies


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *allergies *


 sneeze


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *sneeze *


 tissue


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *tissue *


 Puffs


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Puffs *


 plus lotion


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *plus lotion *


 Lubage


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Puffs *


 Minigun 








C-47D w/ 7.62MM Minigun "Puff the Magic Dragon"


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Lubage *


 Jiffy


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Jiffy *



Lube

(needed to bring this back on to the right track!)


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Jiffy *


 Peanut butter


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Peanut butter *


 Protein


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Protein *



shake


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *shake *


 rattle and roll


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *rattle and roll *


 snake in a tire


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *snake in a tire *


 you're under hung.


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *you're under hung.  *


  



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hung.  *


 william


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *
> 
> william *



American Idol


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *American Idol *


 simon


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *simon *


 says


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * PM ho say's*


 what


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *what *


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * *


  gotcha


----------



## Toxick

2 Questions:


Is this a record length thread?
Can you _ignore_ a thread like you would an annoying poster?


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * gotcha *



Freeze Tag


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Toxick _
> *2 Questions:
> 
> 
> Is this a record length thread?
> Can you ignore a thread like you would an annoying poster?
> *



1 - Probably
2 - don't click on it


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Freeze Tag *


 your it


----------



## Toxick

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *1 - Probably
> 2 - don't click on it  *





You've been most helpful.


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *your it *



I know you are but what am I?


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Toxick _
> *You've been most helpful. *



Glad I could help ya out!


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *I know you are but what am I?   *


 I'm rubber and you're glue


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *I'm rubber and you're glue *



Liar liar pants on firer


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * gotcha *


   busted


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Liar liar pants on firer *


 Jim Carey


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *  busted *


 Wendy Whoppers


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Jim Carey *


 Over actor


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Wendy Whoppers *



bouncy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *bouncy *


  jugs


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * jugs *



hooters


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hooters    *


 Melons......


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Melons...... *



big 'uns


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *big 'uns *


 105MM howitzer


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *big 'uns *


 smaller 'uns "R better"  .......


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *smaller 'uns "R better"  ....... *


 Gidget the Midget Pornstar


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *big 'uns *


 Zookaboobs


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Zookaboobs *


 kneeknockers?


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *kneeknockers?  *


 Kneehigh stockings


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Kneehigh stockings *


Nylons


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Nylons
> 
> *


 fish net


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *fish net *


 hair net


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *hair net *


cafeteria workers


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cafeteria workers *


 women w/ beards


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cafeteria workers *


 hairy mole


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hairy mole *



witch


----------



## ceo_pte

what about this...

Instead of saying something sucks, we can now say! 

Wow, that really draws a vacuum.


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *witch *


 broom


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *broom *


 women's work


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *women's work *



barefoot and pregnant


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *barefoot and pregnant *


 in the kitchen


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *in the kitchen *



Cooking dinner


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *in the kitchen *



on the table


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *on the table *


 dishing it out


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *on the table *


 Catt & Otter


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *on the table *


 naked woman


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *naked woman *


 Pretty Woman


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Pretty Woman *



walking down the street


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Pretty Woman *


Ugly Man


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Ugly Man *


 Howard Stern


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Howard Stern *



axed


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *axed *



Lizzie Borden


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Lizzie Borden *


whacks


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *whacks *


 PeeWee Herman


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *PeeWee Herman *


 pervert


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *pervert *


 old men


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *pervert *


twist


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *old men *



 , Vince, and Penn?    :shrug:


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *twist *


 soft serve


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *soft serve *



Cream filled


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Cream filled *


 Twinkie


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Twinkie *



Pete


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Pete    *


 Jackie


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> * , Vince, and Penn?    :shrug: *


 Am not!  Ooops, I just looked in the mirror.  I am.


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Jackie *



Unattainable


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Unattainable *


 Touche'


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Touche' *


 Toupe'


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Toupe' *


 Donald Trump


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Donald Trump *



The Apprentice


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *The Apprentice *



wife loves it, can't seem to get into it


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *wife loves it, can't seem to get into it *



Mailman


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Mailman *



postal


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *postal *



zone


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *zone *


 twilight


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *twilight *


dusk


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *dusk *


 musk


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *musk *


glands


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *glands *


 Mammaries


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Mammaries *


bosom

(here we go again  And is "mammaries" even a word?  )


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bosom *


 Buddies


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Buddies *


 friends


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *friends *


 forever


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *forever *


 too long


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *too long *


 Long Dong


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Long Dong *


 Schlong


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *too long*



no such thing.....


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *no such thing..... *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * *



YEP, I seen that look on her face before.


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *YEP, I seen that look on her face before. *


 TOO MUCH INFORMATION


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *TOO MUCH INFORMATION *



Loose lips


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Loose lips *


 sink ships


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sink ships *



I love the way, you move your hips..... *Ratt*


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> **Ratt* *


Poison


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Poison *


 Bon Jovi


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Poison *


 has been or also ran,  take your pick


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Bon Jovi *



Livin' On A Prayer


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Livin' On A Prayer *


 You give love, a bad name


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *You give love, a bad name *



Wanted Dead Or Alive


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Wanted Dead Or Alive *


 Slippery when Wet.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Slippery when Wet. *



  Lay Your Hands On Me


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *  Lay Your Hands On Me *



Social Disease 5


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Social Disease 5 *



Bad Medicine


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Bad Medicine *



Wild In The Street


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Wild In The Street *


Always


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> * Always *



and forever


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *and forever *


Amen


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Amen *


 sister


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *sister *


nun


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *nun *



in the morning, nun at night.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *in the morning, nun at night. *



abstinence


----------



## SilverIntrepid

> _Originally posted by jaybeeztoo _
> *aunt nell *


Aunt Jemima?


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by SilverIntrepid _
> *Aunt Jemima?  *



pancakes


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *pancakes *



IHOP


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *IHOP *



Up all night


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Up all night *



Viagra


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Viagra *


stiff


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *stiff *



Whiskey


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Whiskey *


shot


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *shot *



gun


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *gun *


fire


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *fire *


 JH's birthday cake


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *JH's birthday cake *



inferno


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *inferno   *



towering


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *towering *



falling


----------



## greenbag13

love


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by greenbag13 _
> *love *



Louvre


----------



## greenbag13

oui oui


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by greenbag13 _
> *oui oui *



Pepe Le Pew


----------



## greenbag13

stank a@@


----------



## Ponytail

Miss_Daisy


----------



## greenbag13

cooter cutter shorts


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by greenbag13 _
> *cooter*


Dukes of Hazard


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Dukes of Hazard
> *



Daisey Duke


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Daisey Duke  *



Duke, Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl, Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl, Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl....As I-e-i...walked down the street.....


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Duke, Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl, Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl, Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl....As I-e-i...walked down the street..... *


 David


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *David *



Dave


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Dave *


 and Buster's


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *and Buster's *


 Buster??????? I hardly knower....


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Buster??????? I hardly knower.... *


 man ho


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *man ho *



gigolo


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *gigolo *


 David Lee Roth


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *David Lee Roth *


 scarecrow


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *David Lee Roth *


 Arrogant


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *David Lee Roth *



sissy lookin'


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *sissy lookin' *


 RuPaul


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *RuPaul *



freak


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *freak *


 Michael Jackson


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Michael Jackson *



diana ross wannabe


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *diana ross wannabe *


 DUI


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *DUI *



IOU


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *IOU *


SUX2BU    

(with a nod of thanks to Cari for that gem!   )


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *SUX2BU
> 
> (with a nod of thanks to Cari for that gem!   ) *



10SNE1


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *10SNE1 *


 OU812


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *OU812 *



Van Halen  :guitar:


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Van Halen  :guitar: *


 Van Hagar


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Van Hagar *


Cabo Wabo


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Cabo Wabo *


 Jack Daniels Bass Guitar


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Jack Daniels Bass Guitar *



swim with the fishes


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *swim with the fishes *


cement shoes


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cement shoes *



concrete canoe

http://www.asce.org/inside/nccc2004/history.cfm


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *concrete canoe
> 
> http://www.asce.org/inside/nccc2004/history.cfm *



whatever floats your boat


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *whatever floats your boat   *



a bucket!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *a bucket! *



kick


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *kick *



davie jones locker


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *kick *



azzzz


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *azzzz *


 ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ *



snore


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *snore *


 John Kerry


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *John Kerry *



george dub ya


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *george dub ya *


 Good President


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Good President *


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> * *


 Nancy Reagan


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Nancy Reagan *



betty davis


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *betty davis *


eyes


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *eyes *



jazz lady avatar


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *jazz lady avatar *


 Josephine Baker


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Josephine Baker *



Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Ella Fitzgerald *



x-ray glasses


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *x-ray glasses *



Boy's Life


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Boy's Life  *


 White Mountains


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *White Mountains *



Disney


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Disney *


 cruise


----------



## gtmobill

missile


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by gtmobill _
> *missile *


 launcher


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by gtmobill _
> *missile *



command


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *launcher *


 projectile


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *command *


 Jeep Commando


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *projectile *


 vomit


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *vomit *


 Hoover Steam Cleaner


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Hoover *



pubes


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *pubes *


 shave


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *shave *


nick


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *nick *


 nolte


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *nick *


 bleed


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bleed *



Christy


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Christy   *



player


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *player *


piano


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *piano *



grand


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *grand *



regal


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *regal *


 Buick


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Buick *



Continental


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Continental *


breakfast


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *breakfast *


 in bed


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *in bed *


sleeping


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sleeping   *


 *WAKE UP!*


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *WAKE UP! *



5 O'clock - go home


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *5 O'clock - go home *


 traffic


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *traffic *


jam


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *jam *



toe


----------



## sifl

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *toe *


 tigger


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by sifl _
> *tigger *



Pooh


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Pooh *



turd


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *turd *


 dingleberry


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *dingleberry *


 hone


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *hone *


 bone


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bone *


 wood


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *wood *


teef


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *teef *


 gums


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *gums *



tigger


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *tigger *


 durhard


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *durhard *


 durharder


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *durharder *


 durhardest.....


----------



## crabcake

this is sounding dirty guys!


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *durhardest..... *


 oh baby


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *oh baby *



 Work  it  baby!!


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * Work  it  baby!!  *


 mo money honey


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *mo money honey *



I pay according to satisfaction.


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *I pay according to satisfaction.  *


 :HRUMPH:


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *:HRUMPH: *



Snoot


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Snoot  *


 full


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *full *


 load


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *load *


 lock


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *lock *


 key


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *key *


 intricate


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *intricate *


 details


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *details *


 attention


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *attention *


 seeker


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *seeker *


 Inquisitor


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Inquisitor *


 busy body


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *busy body *



bee


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *bee *


 bumble


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bumble *



Gerald Ford


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> * Ford *


 How _you_ doin?


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *How you doin?  *



Zing!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Zing! *


 Boink :shrug:


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *Boink :shrug: *



pork


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *pork *


 The 'other' other white meat.


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *The 'other' other white meat.  *



Pete


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Pete *


 hot tub


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *hot tub *



steamer


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *steamer *


 sweaty


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *sweaty *


 Boobs


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Boobs *


  ta ta's


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * ta ta's *



puppies


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * ta ta's *



big


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *big *


 medium


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *big *


 meat


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *meat *




balls


----------



## mainman

It tweaks me when my contributions to this tread get ignored...


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *balls *


 dangling


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *tweak *


 the ta ta's


 Be happy and shaddup


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *the ta ta's
> 
> 
> Be happy and shaddup  *


 ...


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *... *



Rolling Stones


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Rolling Stones *



box-o-rox


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *box-o-rox *


 collectables


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *collectables *



valuables


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *valuables *


 hidden


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hidden *



Jimmy Hoffa


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Jimmy Hoffa *



upstanding citizen


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *upstanding citizen *



Erect National


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *upstanding citizen *


 bum


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bum *


bottom


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bottom *


 feeder


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *feeder *



bird


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *bird *


brain


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *brain *


 space


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *space *



the final frontier


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *the final frontier *



voyages


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *voyages *


 cruise


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *cruise *


ocean


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ocean *



blue


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *blue *



cari


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *blue *



Depressed


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Depressed *


meds


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *meds *



pina coladas!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *pina coladas! *



umbrellas


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *umbrellas *



Dick van Dyke


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Dick van Dyke *


Mary Poppins


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Mary Poppins *


 nanny


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *nanny *



John Wayne


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *John Wayne *




Jackie Chan.


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Jackie Chan. *



Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles *



My favorite boy-hood show


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *My favorite boy-hood show *



GI Joe


----------



## SuperGrover

blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *GI Joe *



a real american hero

oops slow refresh back there!


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *a real american hero
> 
> *



sandwich


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *sandwich *


 special sauce


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *special sauce *



birth control


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *birth control *


 f### stain


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *f### stain *


 California potato chip


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *California potato chip *


 advacodo


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *advacodo *


 guacamole


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *guacamole  *


 salsa


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *salsa *


 dance


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *salsa *


 spicy


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *spicy *


 hot


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *dance *


 cha cha slide


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hot *


 steamy


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *steamy *


 SEX


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *SEX  *


slave


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *slave *


 whips


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *whips *



chains


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *chains *



dog


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *dog *



puppies!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *puppies!   *



pound


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *pound  *



sand


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sand   *



Beach


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Beach *



Son of a


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Son of a *



Preacher man


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Preacher man *



inneundo song


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *inneundo song *


 Hell bent for leather


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Hell bent for leather *



leather goddesses of phoebos


----------



## justhangn

BORED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *BORED!!!!!!!!! *


Porno....


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Porno....  *


 for pyro's


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *for pyro's   *



bon fire


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *bon fire *


 Booty call......


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Booty call...... *



Dems PM's to me a few months ago...


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Dems PM's to me a few months ago... *



Best of luck!!


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Booty call...... *


 <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_8_12.gif' alt='Fat Woman 5' border=0></a>


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_8_12.gif' alt='Fat Woman 5' border=0></a> *



Thigh master begging for mercy?


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Best of luck!!   *



 A decline was in store in my next PM to her.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> * A decline was in store in my next PM to her. *



DUDE, she may teach ya a thing or two...... :shrug:


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *DUDE, she may teach ya a thing or two...... :shrug: *



Id rather pass up that adventure and leave it to some other poor guy.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Id rather pass up that adventure and leave it to some other poor guy. *



Did she say she wanted to meet you or for you to meat her?


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Did she say she wanted to meet you or for you to meat her?  *



You would have to read the PM's for yourself


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Did she say she wanted to meet you or for you to meat her?  *


 <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/11/11_2_101.gif' alt='Couple In Bed' border=0></a>


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/11/11_2_101.gif' alt='Couple In Bed' border=0></a> *



Magic Fingers 



(lets get this back on track)


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Magic Fingers
> 
> 
> 
> *


quarter


----------



## FromTexas

pounder


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *pounder *



Tenderizer


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Tenderizer *



meat   


  Let the games begin.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *meat
> 
> 
> Let the games begin.   *




loaf


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *loaf *



limp


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *limp *



noodle


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *noodle *


 child support check


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *child support check *



mail


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *limp *


 Biscuit


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *mail *



lost


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Biscuit *



PUPPY!


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *PUPPY!   *



clam....


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *clam.... *



chowder


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *chowder *


 head


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *head *


 room


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *room *


 waiting


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *waiting  *


  Don't hold your breath.


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> * Don't hold your breath. *



Every Breath You Take


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *Every Breath You Take *



Sting


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Sting *


bills


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Sting *



bee


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *bills *


 women


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *bee *


 queen


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *queen *


meam


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *queen *



alliz


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *alliz *


 attention whore


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *attention whore *




cmcdanal


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *cmcdanal *


 real original


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *real original  *



I tried?:shrug:


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *I tried?:shrug: *


 fell short


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fell short  *



pumpernickel


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fell short  *


 vertical challenge


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *vertical challenge *


 under tall


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *under tall *


 <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_2_60.gif' alt='Itsy Bitsy' border=0></a>


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_2_60.gif' alt='Itsy Bitsy' border=0></a> *



  I like'm little


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_2_60.gif' alt='Itsy Bitsy' border=0></a> *



yellow polka-dot bikini


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *yellow polka-dot bikini *



Petes hot-tub attire:shrug:


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *Petes hot-tub attire:shrug: *


 NAKED


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *NAKED *



skinnydip


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *skinnydip *


 double dip


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *skinnydip *


 let it slip


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *double dip  *



germs


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *germs *



I think she meant 2fer beebs.  

WASH!


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *WASH! *


 Laundry


thanks for reminding me


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *Laundry*



Never-ending


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Never-ending    *


 <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/12/12_12_5.gif' alt='Pasta' border=0></a>  pasta


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/12/12_12_5.gif' alt='Pasta' border=0></a>  pasta *


 saucy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *saucy *


wench


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *wench *


 attitude


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *attitude *



bad


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bad   *



misunderstood


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *misunderstood *



misbehavin


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *misbehavin *


 cutting up


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cutting up *


hacking


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hacking *


 coughing


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *coughing *



choking


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *choking *


 hazard


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hazard *


 lights


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *lights  *


  blink


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> * blink *


 reaction


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *reaction *



nuclear


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *nuclear *


 fission


----------



## Dems4Tards

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fission *


 fashun


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fission *


 science


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fission *



split


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *science *


 fiction


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *split *


 banana


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *banana *


 bread


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bread *


 money......


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *money...... *


 where???


----------



## Dems4Tards

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *where??? *


 the beef


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *money...... *


 maker


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *maker *


 builder


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *builder *


 laborer<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_2_10.gif' alt='Hammering' border=0></a>


----------



## Dems4Tards

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *builder *


 Bob


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Dems4Tards _
> *Bob *


 scoop


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *scoop *


ice cream


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ice cream *


 parlor


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *parlor *


 morgue


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *morgue *


 cold


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *cold *


 chilled


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *cold *



frigid


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *frigid *


 aire


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *aire *


Jordan


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *frigid *


 heartless


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *heartless *


 evil


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *evil *



Satan


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Satan *


 Church Lady


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Satan *


 cult


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *evil *


 grin


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *cult *


 fiction


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *fiction *


 fact


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *fact *


 opinion


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *opinion *


 strong


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *strong *


 odor


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *odor *


stench


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *stench *


 sulphur


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sulphur *



burning


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *burning *



penicillin


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *penicillin *


 allergic


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *allergic *


 reaction


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *reaction *


 chemical


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *chemical *


 attraction


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *attraction *


 stimulation


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *stimulation *



electric probes


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *electric probes *



aliens  :shrug:


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *aliens  :shrug: *



cartman gets an anal probe

South Park Vol 1.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *aliens  :shrug: *


 illegal


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *illegal *



Mary Jew ANA


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Mary Jew ANA *



legalize


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *legalize *



slots in Maryland


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *slots in Maryland *



GA  (Gamblers Anonymous)

http://www.gamblersanonymous.org/


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *GA  (Gamblers Anonymous)
> 
> http://www.gamblersanonymous.org/ *



NA (Narcotics Anonymous)

www.na.org


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *NA (Narcotics Anonymous)
> 
> www.na.org
> 
> *



SAA (sex addicts anonymous) 

http://www.sexaa.org/


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *SAA (sex addicts anonymous)
> 
> http://www.sexaa.org/
> *



LA (Losers Anonymous)

http://www.losersanonymous.blogspot.com


----------



## justhangn

YAWN!!


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *LA (Losers Anonymous)
> 
> http://www.losersanonymous.blogspot.com
> 
> *



http://www.paid2party.com/loser.htm


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *LA (Losers Anonymous)
> 
> *




Hussein Family


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Hussein Family *



no more


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *no more   *


 vanish


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *vanish *



disappearing act


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *disappearing act *


 voo doo


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *voo doo *



you do


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *you do *


 heebee geebeez's


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *heebee geebeez's *



goosebumps


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *goosebumps *


 cold


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *cold *


 toe's<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_8_12.gif' alt='Wiggling Toes' border=0></a>


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *toe's<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_8_12.gif' alt='Wiggling Toes' border=0></a> *


 Twinkle


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Sparkle *


 stalker


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *flea dip *


 poison


----------



## Nanny Pam

embalming


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by kwillia
> *mortician *_


_ beautician<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1039.gif' alt='Haircut' border=0></a>_


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *beautician<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1039.gif' alt='Haircut' border=0></a> *


Beauty School Dropout!


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Beauty School Dropout! *


 Grease


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Grease *



monkey


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *monkey *


 Dustin<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_3_111.gif' alt='Monkey' border=0></a>


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *monkey *


 liberal


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *liberal *



BS


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *BS *


 liberal


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *liberal *


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *liberal *



BS


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *BS *


 socialist


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *socialist *


 capitalist


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *capitalist *


 winner


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *winner *



#1


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *#1 *


 GW


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *GW *



Senior


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Senior *



Kickazz!


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Kickazz! *



black angus steak

mmmm, meee hungryyyy


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *black angus steak
> *


 mad cow


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *mad cow *



martha stewart


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *martha stewart *



innocent i tells youse 

psst...  means YEAH RIGHT!!!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *innocent i tells youse  *



liar


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *liar   *



Martha or SG?


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *Martha or SG?  *



Yes.


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Yes.*



Easy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *Easy *



pushover


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pushover *



spineless


----------



## tlatchaw

brainless


----------



## Toxick

Why won't this thread die?


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *brainless *



clueless


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Toxick _
> *Why won't this thread die? *



its mindless fun!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *mindless fun*



games


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *games *


  You're gonna put an eye out


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> * You're gonna put an eye out *



Rose Red and pencils  :shrug:


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Rose Red and pencils  :shrug: *



DOn't know Rose Red...

but I'll guess...

Obscene Sketches..


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Obscene Sketches.. *



  Not even CLOSE.  



artwork


----------



## Nupe2

fantasy


----------



## janey83

No way did I read this thread at all...but I figured, everyone else probably responded.

So...hi! Here's my post.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Nupe2 _
> *fantasy *



daydream


----------



## Nupe2

believer


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Nupe2 _
> *believer *



 the monkees


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> * the monkees  *



hey hey


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hey hey *



http://flexquarters.com/monkmp3/Monkees_-_Rarities_-_Monkees_Theme_(remake).mp3

hay is for horses


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *http://flexquarters.com/monkmp3/Monkees_-_Rarities_-_Monkees_Theme_(remake).mp3 *



This works better.


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *This works better.   *



NOT Microsoft!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *NOT Microsoft! *



  VERY true.

Apple


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *  VERY true.
> 
> Apple *



commodore C=64


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *commodore's   *


 Motown


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Motown *


 Detroit


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *Detroit *





michigan


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *michigan *


 lake


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *lake *


 river


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *river *


 boat


----------



## Sharon

Titanic


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Titanic *


 undestructable


----------



## Sharon

Iceburg 

The boat sunk.


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Iceburg
> 
> The boat sunk.  *




Lettuce












I was being funny.


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Lettuce
> 
> *


 Iceberg


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Iceberg *


 salad<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/12/12_4_64.gif' alt='Salad' border=0></a>


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *salad<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/12/12_4_64.gif' alt='Salad' border=0></a> *


 Caesar


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Caesar *



Ides of March


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Ides of March *


 April showers


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *April showers *


 May flowers


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *May flowers *


 Pilgrims


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Pilgrims *



John Wayne


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *John Wayne *


 Bobbit


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Bobbit *


 cut


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cut *


willie


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cut *


 couth


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *couth *


 janet jackson


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *janet jackson   *



nasty


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *nasty *


 taste


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *taste *



buds


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *buds *



SEAL


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *SEAL *



bark


----------



## Sharon

bite


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *bite *



chomp


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *chomp *


 Pac Man


----------



## Sharon

Donkey Kong


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Pac Man *


 arcade


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Pac Man *



Blinky, Pinky, Inky & Clyde


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Blinky, Pinky, Inky & Clyde *



BuddyLee's crew....


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *BuddyLee's crew.... *



welcome to SFW, i'll be your cashier today!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *welcome to SFW, i'll be your cashier today! *



Paper or plastic?


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Paper or plastic? *


 :  paper


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Paper or plastic? *



wood or steel


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *wood or steel *


 Brick or block


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Brick or block *


blockhead


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *blockhead *


 Buddy Brick


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *blockhead *



mainman




Sooooorrry...I couldn't help myself...


----------



## Nupe2

Bro'man


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *Nelson *


monkey


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *monkey *


 jet


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *jet *


 New York


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *New York *


 Yankees


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Yankees *


 SUCK THE BIG ONE


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *SUCK THE BIG ONE *


 Jealous


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Jealous *


green-eyed monster


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *green-eyed monster *



Bangkok


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Bangkok *



One night in


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *One night in *



Holiday Inn


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Holiday Inn *



Express


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Express *


 fed ex


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *fed ex *


 overnight


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *overnight *


 sleepover


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *sleepover *



Girls only


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Girls only *


 No fun


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *No fun *



Window screening


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Window screening *


 pervert


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *pervert *



me


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *me *



queen  <-diva


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *queen  <-diva *



Queen goober


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Queen goober *



Queen of the mean


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *Queen of the mean *



Cariblue


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Cariblue *



carebear


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *carebear *


 Rainbow Bright


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Rainbow*


 gold


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *gold *



platinum :blingbling:


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *platinum :blingbling: *


 ring


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ring *



DIAMOND


----------



## Nupe2

Baseball!


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Nupe2 _
> *Baseball! *



Philadelphia!


----------



## Nupe2

Phillies!


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Nupe2 _
> *Phillies! *



cheesesteak!


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *cheesesteak! *



Hots!


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Hots! *



red hots!


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *red hots! *



Candy dots


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Candy dots *



valentines


----------



## tater

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *valentines *


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *valentines *



Hearts


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Hearts *


 Spades


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Spade*


 David


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *David *


 Birthday boy that got a german chocolate cake


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *David *



Italian


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Italian *



Stallion


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Stallion *



mustang


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Stallion *



Mare


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *mustang *


65 convertible


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *65 convertible   *



balding retiree


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *balding retiree   *



hot young chick


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hot young chick   *



College benefit


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *College benefit *



sorority girls


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *sorority girls   *



Guaranteed sex.


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Guaranteed sex. *



you wish!

maybe after  :drunk:


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *you wish!
> 
> maybe after  :drunk:   *



I know.


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *I know. *



I feel for you man


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *I want to feel you man  *





 Wrong place Bud.


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> * Wrong place Bud. *



cicada recipes

bam!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *cicada  *



Chocolate covered.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Chocolate covered. *



strawberries


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *strawberries *



shortcake


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *shortcake *



whipped cream


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *whipped cream *



Kinky


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Kinky *



Spank


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Kinky *


slinky


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Spank   *



monkey


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *monkey *



business


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *business *


 partner


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *partner *



Intimate


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Intimate *



kissing


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *kissing  *



good-bye


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *good-bye *



Hello!


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Hello! *



what's up


----------



## Nanny Pam

Viagra


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Viagra *



old people


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *old people *



Wrinkly


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Wrinkly *



gray hair


----------



## Wenchy

BOTOX!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *gray hair *



moldy chia pet.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *moldy chia pet. *


doilies


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *moldy chia pet. *



Algae


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *doilies *



WTF do doilies have to do with a moldy chia pet.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Algae *



Eater.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *WTF do doilies have to do with a moldy chia pet. *



to put on the end tables that hold the effin' MOLDY CHIA PETS!!!!!!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Eater. *



herbivore!


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Eater. *



snacks.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *to put on the end tables that hold the effin' MOLDY CHIA PETS!!!!!!!   *



Ok ill let you slide just this once.  But your on thin ice with your crafty doilies.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *snacks. *



Bugles


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *herbivore! *



Plants


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Ok ill let you slide just this once.  But your on thin ice with your crafty doilies. *



I don't even own any. :shrug:


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Plants *



Camellias


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *I don't even own any. :shrug: *



I know how bad you want some so i'll buy you some as a gift.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *I know how bad you want some so i'll buy you some as a gift. *



Walmart


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Walmart *



That was'nt my word/slogan Wenchy


----------



## Wenchy

Azaleas!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Azaleas! *



Bouquet.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Walmart *



Hey!  you and Janey took it off-topic!  Start over.....

Carnivore


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Hey!  you and Janey took it off-topic!  Start over.....
> 
> Carnivore *


 dinosaur


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Hey!  you and Janey took it off-topic!  Start over.....
> 
> Carnivore *



Your allowed to take it off topic for a few posts. 

No start overs!


----------



## Wenchy

Pollen


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Pollen *



Bee's


----------



## janey83

Buddy, you'd do that? You'd get me some doilies?


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *Buddy, you'd do that? You'd get me some doilies?  *



Well.........................
















Not really But I would get you a moldy chia pet.















Sike i'd get you some.  If I can buy some tampons for my mother in the store I can buy some doilies for you.


----------



## Wenchy

Wasps


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Wasps *



RAID


----------



## Wenchy

ANTS!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *ANTS! *



MORE RAID spring fresh


----------



## Wenchy

more wasps


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *more wasps *



yuppies


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *more wasps *



 Swarm


----------



## Wenchy

allergy shots!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *allergy shots! *



Gut shot.  














Please quote Wenchy.


----------



## Wenchy

butt shot


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *butt shot *



Ass....................HOLE


The hole is in your ass from the shot. Bad joke.

 









 Quote WENCHY!


----------



## Wenchy

MEAN!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Ass....................HOLE
> 
> 
> The hole is in your ass from the shot. Bad joke.
> 
> 
> 
> MEAN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote WENCHY! *


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *MEAN! *



Me


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Me *


Jimmy Hat


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Jimmy Hat *



DarkRiver


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Me *



BuddyLee


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *BuddyLee *



:durhard:


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *DarkRiver *



Red Sea


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *:durhard:   *



Dork


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Dork *



Me


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Red Sea *



Potomac River


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Red Sea *



Chicken by the....


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Chicken by the.... *



Buffalo Wings


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Potomac River *



Indian rememberance.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Buffalo Wings *



I dont eat Buffalo. 








Pizza Hut.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Indian rememberance. *



Worshipping nature


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Worshipping nature *



Environmentalist


----------



## Wenchy

Spiritualist


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Spiritualist *



Ghost Hunter.













Wenchy QUOTE


----------



## Wenchy

Scooby-Doo!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Scooby-Doo! *



SUCKS


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *SUCKS *



Blows!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Blows! *



My gf last Tuesday.


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *My gf last Tuesday. *



I can't believe you just went there


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *I can't believe you just went there  *



It does'nt mean its true.  But who can be sure with these forums.


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *It does'nt mean its true.  But who can be sure with these forums. *



Tigger


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Tigger *



Dems hot date.


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Dems hot date. *



http :shrug:


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *http :shrug: *



Loser


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Loser *



Dork


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Dork  *



Buddy Lee


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Buddy Lee *



Lee Jeans


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Lee Jeans *



Thats what they named me after. 











Dungarees.


----------



## dems4me

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Lee Jeans *



cheap


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Thats what they named me after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dungarees. *



Dress Blues


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Dress Blues *



Jazz......:guitar:


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by dems4me _
> *cheap *



Date


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Date *



"Buddy and Nickel's Night of Fun" :shrug:


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *"Buddy and Nickel's Night of Fun" :shrug: *



 Everytime you say that a ball pit comes to mind.

SoOoOoOoOoOoO



Ball Pit.


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> * Everytime you say that a ball pit comes to mind. *



That would be friggin awesome.  Somebody has got to rent one, and have a picnic.

sooooo

picnic


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *That would be friggin awesome.  Somebody has got to rent one, and have a picnic. *



McDonalds:shrug: 

I wonder how often they clean the balls there.


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *
> 
> I wonder how often they clean the balls there.  *


.
Locker Room


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *.
> Locker Room *



 Sweaty


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> * Sweaty *



hot


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *hot *



A pre-heated stove:shrug:


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *A pre-heated stove:shrug: *



Hansel and Gretel


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Hansel and Gretel *



Two plump innocents.


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Two plump innocents. *



Boobies?


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Boobies? *



Mountains of pleasure


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Mountains of pleasure *



Appalachian


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Appalachian *


 West Virginia


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Appalachian *



Mountain men


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Mountain men *



Worthless


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *Worthless *



college math


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *college math *


 sucks......


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *sucks...... *



pipe


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *pipe *


 plumber


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *plumber *



low-rise jeans


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *low-rise jeans *


  cleavage


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *cleavage *



victoria's secret


----------



## czygvtwkr

catalog (my friday night date)


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *catalog (my friday night date) *



remote control


----------



## czygvtwkr

batteries


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *batteries *



flashlight


----------



## czygvtwkr

outhouse


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *outhouse *



commode


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *commode *



scrubbing bubbles


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *scrubbing bubbles *



dishwasher


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *dishwasher *


automatic


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *automatic *



manual!


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *manual! *


 Things men don't need.


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Things men don't need. *


 directions


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *banana *



fruits


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *fruits *


 San Fran


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *window *



Blue Screen of Death!!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Blue Screen of Death!! *



ctrl-alt-del


----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> * *


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *pop *



tart


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *tart *


chasey


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *chasey   *



lube


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *lube  *



jiffy


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *jiffy *



peanut butter


----------



## hardlyworkin

*Posted by Tatercake: peanut butter*

Strawberry Jelly


----------



## crabcake

*Re: Posted by Tatercake: peanut butter*



> _Originally posted by hardlyworkin _
> *Strawberry Jelly *



yum


----------



## tlatchaw

*Re: Re: Posted by Tatercake: peanut butter*



> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *yum *



lunch


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Posted by Tatercake: peanut butter*



> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *lunch *


tread


----------



## sleuth

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted by Tatercake: peanut butter*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *tread *



tire


----------



## crabcake

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted by Tatercake: peanut butter*



> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *tire *



spare


----------



## Parnel

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted by Tatercake: peanut butter*



> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *tire *



Rubber


----------



## crabcake

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted by Tatercake: peanut butter*



> _Originally posted by Parnel _
> *Rubber *



chicken


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted by Tatercake: peanut butter*



> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *chicken *


necks


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted by Tatercake: peanut butter*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *necks *


 bone


----------



## Parnel

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted by Tatercake: peanut butter*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bone *



Tail


----------



## sleuth

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted by Tatercake: peanut butter*



> _Originally posted by Parnel _
> *Tail *



Raven


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted by Tatercake: peanut butter*



> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *Raven  *


blackbird


----------



## sleuth

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted by Tatercake: peanut butter*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *blackbird *



Lila McCann


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted by Tatercake: peanut butter*



> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *Lila McCann *



Some country music chick I've never heard of   :shrug:


----------



## crabcake

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted by Tatercake: peanut butter*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *country music*



Sweet Home Alabama 

_(Actually, it's more 'southern rock' but it's the first thing I thought of )_


----------



## janey83

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted by Tatercake: peanut butter*



> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *Sweet Home Alabama
> 
> (Actually, it's more 'southern rock' but it's the first thing I thought of ) *



reese witherspoon


----------



## Parnel

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted by Tatercake: peanut butter*



> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *reese  *



Cups


----------



## sleuth

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted by Tatercake: peanut butt*



> _Originally posted by Parnel _
> *Cups *



pudding


----------



## janey83

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted by Tatercake: peanut*



> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *pudding *



lunchbox


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted by Tatercake: pea*



> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *lunchbox *



thermos


----------



## janey83

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted by Tatercake:*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *thermos *



carebears!


----------



## Parnel

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted by Taterc*



> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *carebears! *



Grumpy


----------



## janey83

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted by Ta*



> _Originally posted by Parnel _
> *Grumpy *



stressed


----------



## sleuth

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Posted b*



> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *stressed *



rupture


----------



## janey83

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Post*



> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *rupture *



kaboom


----------



## sleuth

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *kaboom *



TC and Huntr's friendship. :shrug:


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *TC and Huntr's friendship. :shrug: *


 , 
but huntr bought her a little race car gift... 

Do you think she picked him up a new lightning rod hat over the weekend?


----------



## crabcake

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Do you think she picked him up a new lightning rod hat over the weekend?  *



way to ruin the surprise, moanman


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *TC and Huntr's friendship. :shrug: *


rock-em-sock-em action


----------



## Parnel

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *TC . :shrug: *



Bch buns / miss behavin / trouble


----------



## crabcake

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Parnel _
> *Bch buns / miss behavin / trouble *



 I was NOT missbehavin or trouble, tyvm. 





but i was yakky doodle, soozie, and bottoms up.


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *moanman*


----------



## sleuth

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Parnel _
> *buns / miss behavin / trouble *



strippers


----------



## FromTexas

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *rock-em-sock-em action   *



Heavyweight


----------



## crabcake

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> * *



don't get your nose too far in the air ... i left off "biatch-and".


----------



## mainman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *don't get your nose too far in the air ... i left off "biatch-and".  *


 I think I am going to stop interacting with you for the day, somehow I feel that helping you boost your count is not in my better interest...


----------



## crabcake

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *interest*



loan


----------



## Parnel

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *loan *



Borrow


----------



## sleuth

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *loan *



strippers (just cuz I want to go there. )


----------



## Parnel

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *strippers (just cuz I want to go there. ) *



pole


----------



## crabcake

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Parnel _
> *pole *



position


----------



## Parnel

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *position *



Number 8


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *position *


 location


----------



## sleuth

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Parnel _
> *Number 8 *



69


----------



## Parnel

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *69 *



trashy


----------



## workin hard

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Parnel _
> *trashy *



trailer park


----------



## sleuth

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *trailer park *



Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## crabcake

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *Stone Cold Steve Austin *



the ROCK!


----------



## Parnel

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *the ROCK! *



chevy


----------



## sleuth

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Parnel _
> *chevy *



Silverado


----------



## BuddyLee

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *Silverado *



Werewolves nightmare.


----------



## crabcake

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Werewolves*



Pete's back


----------



## BuddyLee

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *Pete's back  *



I did'nt want to know that.


On with the show..............................


Is covered with moles.


----------



## itsbob

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *I did'nt want to know that.
> 
> 
> On with the show..............................
> 
> 
> Is covered with moles. *



tater salad


----------



## BuddyLee

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *tater salad *



Lil tater


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Lil tater *



tater tot


----------



## BuddyLee

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *tater tot *



Pete's son.


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Pete's son. *



boy


----------



## crabcake

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *boy *



Pete


----------



## tlatchaw

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *Pete *



goofy


----------



## itsbob

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *Pete *



SAlt Peter


----------



## itsbob

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *goofy *


He's screwin Mini


----------



## Nanny Pam

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *He's screwin Mini *



Maxi


----------



## workin hard

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Maxi *



mouse


----------



## crabcake

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Maxi *



pad (for chasey)


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *pad *


post count


----------



## crabcake

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *count *



Chocula


----------



## Nanny Pam

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *Chocula *


Hershey Park


----------



## crabcake

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Hershey*



kisses


----------



## Nanny Pam

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *post count *



trying to catch TC  *probably won't happen in this lifetime*


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *kisses *



blows


----------



## crabcake

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *blows   *



nose


----------



## BuddyLee

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *nose *



ring.


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *nose *



booger


----------



## crabcake

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *booger *



pete


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *pete *



hot tub


----------



## crabcake

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hot tub *



christy


----------



## BuddyLee

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hot tub *



Pete and Dems date.


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *christy *



green thumb


----------



## BuddyLee

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *green thumb   *



Wood splittin thumb with deep canals of puss and blood.


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Wood splittin thumb with deep canals of puss and blood. *



pretty pics


----------



## sleuth

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pretty pics     *



Erica


----------



## Angel

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *Erica *




ERICA   f   English
Pronounced: ER-i-ka
Feminine form of ERIC. It also means "heather" in Latin.

*ERIC*


----------



## czygvtwkr

Uncle


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *Uncle *


 family


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *family *



love


----------



## czygvtwkr

sex


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *sex *



birth control!


----------



## czygvtwkr

ugliness


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *ugliness *



acceptance


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *acceptance *



carebears


----------



## czygvtwkr

evil!


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *evil! *



Gargamel from the Smurfs


----------



## BuddyLee

Red head


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Red head *



brunette


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *brunette *



Blonde


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Blonde *



highlights


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *highlights *



Magazine


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Magazine *



Glossy


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Glossy *



Chapstick


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Chapstick *



Cherry  

(I know what kind you like...)


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Cherry
> 
> (I know what kind you like...) *



Stem tying trick.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Stem tying trick. *



tongue


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *tongue *



french kiss


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *french kiss *



slobber


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *slobber *



Doggie


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Doggie *



style


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *style *



I always smile when someone mentions that. 









From Behind.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *style *



fashion


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *fashion *



old


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *old *



plastic surgery


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *plastic surgery *



Fixing a broken Barbie.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Fixing a broken Barbie. *



Ken


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Ken *



Gay


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Gay *


 dawgs


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *dawgs *



Deputy Dawg


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Deputy Dawg *



Leroy


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *Leroy *



george jetson


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *george jetson *



Rutt Roh, Rorge!


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *george jetson *



Elroy


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *Elroy *



Astro


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *Astro *



Mini Van


----------



## Toxick

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Mini Van *



Milli Vanilli


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Toxick _
> *Milli Vanilli *


 Faker


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Faker *



Fokker


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *Fokker *


 Tri-wing


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Tri-wing *



crop duster


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *crop duster *



red baron


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *red baron *


Snoopy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Snoopy *


 Dawg


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Dawg *


hound


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hound *


 Poontang


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Poontang *



spoontang


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Poontang *



Pie


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *spoontang    *



shaky pudding


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *shaky pudding *



Jell-o


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Jell-o *


 wrestling


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *wrestling *


fake


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *fake *


 boobs


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *boobs *



Pete


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *Pete  *


 deity


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *deity *


 Gawd....


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Gawd....  *



sheesh


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *sheep *


 JH


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *JH *



Baaaad


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Baaaad *



"Love Ewe" blow-up doll


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *"Love Ewe" blow-up doll
> 
> *



Helium filled......


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Helium filled...... *



The one that got away...


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *The one that got away...    *



Dang floaters........


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Dang floaters........ *


 Baby Ruth Bar


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Baby Ruth Bar *


 Caddy Shack


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Caddy Shack *


 classic


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *classic *



old


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *old *


 stale


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *stale *



bread


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *bread *


 dough


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *stale *


 mate


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *mate *


 Gilligan


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Gilligan *


 dingus


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *dingus *


dork


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *dork   *


 CEO


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *CEO *



pious


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pious *


 Weak minded


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Weak minded *



weak-willed


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *weak-willed *



slacker


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *weak-willed *


 Led by the nose......


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Led by the nose...... *



pinnochio (sp?)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *pinnochio (sp?) *



liar


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *liar   *



Music Holder!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Music Holder! *



jewel case


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *jewel case *



diamonds


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *diamonds *



pearls


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pearls *



Black


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Black *



white


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *white *


CRACKER!!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *white *


sox


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *CRACKER!! *



wonderbread


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *wonderbread *


strawberry jam


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *strawberry jam *



Biscuits!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Biscuits! *



baking


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *baking *


 soda


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *soda *


water


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *water *



bottle


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *bottle *



Rocket


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Rocket *



outer space


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *outer space *



Galaxy


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Galaxy *



Andromeda


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *Andromeda *


 science fiction


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *science fiction *



star wars


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *science fiction *



space travel


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *star wars *



Space conflict


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *space travel *




Dustin's next vehicle.


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Space conflict *


 Pigs in Space


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Pigs in Space *


Miss Piggy


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Miss Piggy *


 Kermie


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Kermie *



frog


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *frog *


 legs


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *legs *


gams


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *legs *



shorts


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *shorts *


 hot


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *legs *



mini


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *shorts *


Marines


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Marines   *



Navy


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Navy *


 seal


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *seal *


 walrus


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *walrus *



ocean


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *ocean *


 breeze


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *breeze *



cocktail


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *cocktail *


 lounge


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *cocktail *


 drink


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *drink *



cheers!


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *cheers! *


 sitcom


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *sitcom *



reality show


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *reality show *


 high school reunion


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *high school reunion *



awesome


----------



## Kizzy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *awesome *



I forgot what I was going to say.   I hate when that happens.


----------



## Kizzy

Oh, I remember




> awesome



Three Doors Down


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by IM4Change _
> *Oh, I remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Doors Down   *[/QUOTE
> 
> Five For Fighting


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by IM4Change
> Oh, I remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Doors Down   [/QUOTE
> 
> Five For Fighting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * finger eleven


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *finger eleven *



extra digit?


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *extra digit? *


 phone number


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *phone number *



area code?


----------



## Kizzy

unlisted


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by IM4Change _
> *unlisted  *


 private


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *private *



kinky


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *kinky *


 curly


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *curly *



frizzy


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *frizzy *


 humidity


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *humidity *



summer


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *summer *




Heat Wave


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Heat Wave *


 black outs


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Heat Wave *



drought


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *drought *



FLOOD


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *drought *


 irrigate


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *irrigate *



canal


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *canal *



Panama


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *canal *



water


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *water *



pool


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *pool *


table


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *table *




Chair


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Chair *



bondage


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *bondage *



cotton rope


----------



## czygvtwkr

scrotal separation


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *cotton rope *



4 poster bed


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *4 poster bed *


 kinky


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *kinky *



Yummmmmmmm


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Yummmmmmmm *



Mouth Full


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Mouth Full *



boobs  

*(o)(o) *


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *boobs
> 
> (o)(o)  *



tater tots


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *tater tots
> 
> *



melons


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *melons  *



Tenacious ta ta's


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *melons  *



tangerines


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *tangerines *



oranges


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *oranges *



Juice:martini:


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Juice:martini: *



OJ


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *OJ *



Simpson


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Simpson *



Homer


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Homer *



Bart!  doh!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Bart!  doh!  *




King Of The Hill


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *King Of The Hill *



Kids game.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Kids game. *



playground


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *playground *



See Saw.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *See Saw. *



SWINGS


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *SWINGS *




Swinger


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Swinger *



HO WANNA BE


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *HO WANNA BE *



Me


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Me *



you!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *you! *



Who me? yes you.  Could'nt be?  then who.  Wenchy stole the cookies from the cookie jar.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Who me? yes you.  Could'nt be?  then who.  Wenchy stole the cookies from the cookie jar. *


Oreo's w/ milk I hope


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Oreo's w/ milk I hope *



Mint.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Mint. *



original!~


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *original!~ *



Out of the ordinary.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Out of the ordinary. *



different


----------



## BuddyLee

People Passed By The Great Buddy Lee This Week:   Jameo, Dustin, Rose Red, and Super Grover.            Sxyprincess and Tigger are next.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *different *



Unique.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Unique. *



special


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *special *



ED


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *ED  *



ego


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *ego *


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> * *



THINK!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *THINK! *



I just did'nt know where you got EGO from SPECIAL ED 










Study.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *I just did'nt know where you got EGO from SPECIAL ED
> 
> different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Study. *


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by Wench _



Den


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Den *



Lion


----------



## Kizzy

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *Lion *



Leo


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by IM4Change _
> *Leo *


constellation


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *constellation *



Urine (if you've seen Apollo 13, you'll get the joke. Constellation U-rine )


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *Urine *


specimen


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *specimen *



Guinea pig


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Guinea pig *



simple


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *simple *


 Simon


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Simon *



american idol


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *american idol *


 Snoozefest


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Snoozefest *



nap time


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *nap time *



naptown


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *nap time *


 lap time


----------



## K_Jo

Lap Dance


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *Lap Dance *



Melanie


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *Melanie *


Griffith


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Griffith *



silicone


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *silicone *



Sister


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Sister *


Sledge


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *Sledge *


hammer


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *hammer *


 time


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *time *


flies


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *flies *



house


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *flies *



swatter


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *house *


 party


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *party *



TIME!!!!


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *swatter *


 guts


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *guts *



or glory


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *glory *


days


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *30 days    *


 in the hole


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hole *


in the wall


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *wall *


 Flower


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Flower *



solitaire


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *solitaire *


cards


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cards *



tarot


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *tarot *


fortune


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *fortune *



gypsy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *fortune *


 cookie


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *gypsy *


 moth


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *moth *


flame


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *flame *



AimHigh


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *flame *


 thrower


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *thrower *



pitcher


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *pitcher *



Receiver


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Receiver *



telephone


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *telephone *



call


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *pitcher *



catcher


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *catcher *



AimHigh


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *hydrocarbons... *



hydrogen dioxide


----------



## crabcake

I feel sorry for anyone who does a search for something that turns up in this tread, and they're stupid enough to page through it.


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> * I feel sorry for anyone who does a search for something that turns up in this tread, and they're stupid enough to page through it.  *




FromTexas


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *FromTexas*



Maksimovich


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *FromTexas
> 
> *



Merryland--ya know what I mean!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Merryland--ya know what I mean! *



My front yard


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *My front yard *



backyard


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *backyard *



Cookout


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *backyard *



Pixie's yard


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Cookout *



Beer Butt Chicken


----------



## Sparx

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Cookout *



CRABS


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Sparx _
> *CRABS *



stone claws


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *stone  *



Monument


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *stone claws *



yummy


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *yummy *



Tasty


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Tasty *



drooling


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *drooling *



Slobbering


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *Maksimovich *



Russian novelist and playwright?


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Russian novelist and playwright?   *



Czar Nicolas's over throw


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Russian novelist and playwright?   *


 last name of my cousin. He's a financial advisor and lives in Dallas. Just found this out after my other tread.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Czar Nicolas's over throw  *



Moscow


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Moscow *



lack of toilet paper


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Moscow *



Brown cow


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Brown cow *


How now


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *lack of toilet paper *



Pravda


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Pravda *



Siberia?


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Siberia? *



The appropriate response was --


New York Times





 


:tease:


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *The appropriate response was --
> 
> 
> New York Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tease: *



FLIRT


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *FLIRT *



Stupified Love.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Stupified Love. *



The Graduate


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *The Graduate *




Movie I have never seen.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Movie I have never seen. *



BLOCKBUSTER


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *BLOCKBUSTER *



Belly buster


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Belly buster  *



Piercings


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Piercings *



Ow-ies


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Ow-ies *



Log Splitter


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Ow-ies *



beer


----------



## newnickname

boo-boo


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by newnickname _
> *boo-boo *



Yogi


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Yogi *


 pic a nic basket...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *pic a nic basket... *


eating out


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *eating out   *



South of the border


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *South of the border *



heh...I can't type that here....


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by newnickname _
> *boo-boo *



bandaid


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *heh...I can't type that here.... *



Pussy


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Pussy *



you wish


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *you wish  *




That I did'nt have to give this presentation.












See you guys and gals later im about to die from a presentation.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *That I did'nt have to give this presentation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you guys and gals later im about to die from a presentation. *



 you'll do fine, don't worry


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *you wish  *



desire


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *desire *


 lust


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *lust *


in the dust


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *in the dust *


 kansas


----------



## newnickname

Roy Williams


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by newnickname _
> *Roy Williams *


 Roy Rogers


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *Roy Rogers *



Trigger


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Trigger *


 bullet


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *bullet *


shoot


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *shoot *


 bang


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *bang *


bang


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bang   *



she bangs, she bangs


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *she bangs, she bangs  *


William Hung


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *William Hung    *



no professional training


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *no professional training *



novice


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *novice *



inexperienced


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *inexperienced *



virgin


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *virgin *


 airlines


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *airlines *



9/11


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *9/11 *



never forget


----------



## Parnel

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *never forget *



FIREFIGHTERS 343


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Parnel _
> *FIREFIGHTERS 343 *



volunteers


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *volunteers *



Red Cross


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Red Cross *



community


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *community *



involvement


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *involvement *



commitment


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *commitment *


marriage


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *marriage *



love


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *love *


 life


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *life *



eternal


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *eternal *



flame


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *flame *


 fire


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *fire *



BON


----------



## BuddyLee

I just passed Tigger!! Mainman is next


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *BON *



shake your bon-bon


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> * bon-bon *



Fattening snack.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Fattening snack. *



da munchies


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *da munchies *



Sudden urge.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Sudden urge. *



had the urge...to herbal


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> * herbal *



Remedy


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *had the urge...to herbal *



parsley


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *parsley *


 chris farley


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *parsley *



Shoppers cashier code type #4889 then enter.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *chris farley *



How does that associate with parsley? 

This is not the rhyming thread.


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *How does that associate with parsley?
> 
> This is not the rhyming thread. *


 half this thread hasn't been the real deal...


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *half this thread hasn't been the real deal... *



Just because some tards have done it does'nt mean you should.


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Just because some tards have done it does'nt mean you should. *


  alright sage damn it....  there i'm stickin' w/ thread regulations...


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> * alright sage damn it....  there i'm stickin' w/ thread regulations...   *



 









Greens


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greens *



veggies


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *veggies *




   Good health.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *   Good health. *



big & strong


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *big & strong  *


 green giant


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *green giant *



popeye


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *big & strong  *



Arnold


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Arnold *



Action hero Governor.


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Arnold *


 geriatric...


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Action hero Governor. *



Terminator


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Terminator *



Elected demolition.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Elected demolition. *



Democracy


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Democracy *



 @ Wenchy.














The Prices we pay for freedom.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Democracy *



voting


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Democracy *



Facism


(since SOMEONE doesn't know how to play *cough*buddy*cough*)


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Facism
> 
> 
> (since SOMEONE doesn't know how to play *cough*buddy*cough*)  *



I know how to play thats why I said.



"The Prices we pay for freedom"


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *voting *



For someone other than Bush.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *For someone other than Bush. *



 for someone other than Kerry.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> * for someone other than Kerry. *



Does'nt matter to me. Both of them suck.  

So that leaves......





















NADER


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Does'nt matter to me. Both of them suck.
> 
> So that leaves......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NADER   *



the GREEN party!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> * for someone other than Kerry. *



Ross Pierot (sp) or Nader (sp)


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Ross Pierot (sp) or Nader (sp) *



Too late and too slow.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> * GREEN! *



Envy


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Too late and too slow. *



Someone respond to the green party!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Too late and too slow. *



evil


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *Someone respond to the green party! *



Look above.  Your too late and too slow as well.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Look above.  Your too late and too slow as well. *



leisurely


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *leisurely *



nap


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *nap *




cat


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *cat *



roller skates


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *cat *



feline


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *feline *



Lion


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Lion *



tiger


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *tiger *




TIGGER


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *TIGGER *



winnie da pooh


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *winnie da pooh *



honey


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *honey *



Yes dear.....


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Yes dear..... *



snookums


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *snookums  *



nooky


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *nooky *



Limp Bizkit.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Limp Bizkit. *



she did it all....


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Limp Bizkit. *



flatbread


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *flatbread *



Pita Bread


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Pita Bread *



tomatoes


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *tomatoes *



Ketchup


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Ketchup *



fries


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *fries *



curly


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *curly *


 Moe :stooges:


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Moe :stooges: *



Larry:stooges:


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Larry:stooges: *


 Shemp


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Shemp  *



One of the stooge trio.


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *One of the stooge trio. *


 Yep, he filled in after Curley had his stroke..(I think), also there are 2 more stooges as well...


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Yep, he filled in after Curley had his stroke..(I think), also there are 2 more stooges as well... *



Did Curley die from that stroke? 

Are any of the stooges still alive?


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Did Curley die from that stroke?
> 
> Are any of the stooges still alive? *


 No, here is a small clipping...





> It was after his separation from Marion that Curly's health started its rapid decline. On May 6, 1946, he suffered a stroke during the filming of his 97th Three Stooges comedy, "Half-Wits' Holiday" (1947). A year later Curly met Valerie Newman, whom he married on July 31, 1947. Valerie was Curly's fourth wife, and she nursed him through those last, awful years. Valerie gave birth to a daughter, Janie.


 from http://www.threestooges.com/  I am pretty sure they are all dead too...


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *No, here is a small clipping... from http://www.threestooges.com/  I am pretty sure they are all dead too... *



Thanks.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *One of the stooge trio. *



slapstick


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *slapstick *



Hockey


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Hockey *


stick


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *stick *



Branch


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Branch *



twig


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *twig *



leaf


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *leaf *



green


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *green *



Envy


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Envy *



jealous


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *jealous *



vegetarians


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *vegetarians *



carnivore


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *carnivore *



lawyers


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *lawyers *



Politicians


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Politicians *



puppets


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *puppet *



Master


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Master *



slave


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *slave *



Driver


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Driver *



wheelman


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *wheelman *



Shot gun


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Shot gun *



shack


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *shack *




caddy


----------



## LPMEDIC

Gopher


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by LPMEDIC _
> *Gopher *


Love Boat


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Love Boat *



Booty float


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Booty float *


Tootsie rolls


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Tootsie rolls    *



Baby Roof


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Baby Roof *



rat vertebrae


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *rat vertebrae   *



Taste like Chocolate :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Taste like Chocolate :shrug: *



Cocoa

(it was in reference to the lady where I work who found rat vertebrae in a 'Baby Ruth' candy bar she got from the vending machine.)


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Cocoa
> 
> (it was in reference to the lady where I work who found rat vertebrae in a 'Baby Ruth' candy bar she got from the vending machine.) *



Puffs


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *Puffs *


Powder


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Powder *


snow


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *snow *



flake


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *flake *



corn


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *corn *


cob


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cob *


 island


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cob *



Island


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *Island *


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> * *



Jinx


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *Island *


tropical


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *tropical *


 punch


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *punch *



bully


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *bully *


Pete


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Pete   *



Blue Genie


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Blue Genie *


toilet bowl freshner


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Blue Genie *



Aladdin


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *Aladdin *


flying carpet


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *flying carpet *



a whole new world...


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *a whole new world...  *



earth day


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *earth day *



Appreciation


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Appreciation *



value


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *value *



price


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *price *



of bread


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *of bread *



slice


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *slice *



Pizza!:


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Pizza!: *



Italian pie


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Italian pie *



loaded


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *loaded *


rich


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *loaded *



Donald Trump


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Donald Trump *



bad hair


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *bad hair *



my dad


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *my dad *



Whose your daddy?


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Whose your daddy? *



Pete :shrug:


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Whose your daddy? *



Warbucks


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Pete :shrug: *



Hookers


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Hookers *



streetcorner


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *streetcorner *



Kwillia's 






:dodge:


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Kwillia's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dodge: *



Backseat.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Backseat. *



nookie


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *nookie *



Pleasure


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Pleasure *



pain


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *pain  *




ToRtUrE


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *ToRtUrE *



passion


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *passion *



Of the Christ


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *passion *



The afternoon soap


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *The afternoon soap *



bubblebath


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *bubblebath *



Bath Oil


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Bath Oil *



Swimming in grease


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Swimming in grease *



Dawn


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Dawn *



Dishes


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Dawn *




of the dead


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *of the dead *



Day of the dead


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Day of the dead *



Kicka$$ movie.


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Kicka$$ movie. *



Hunted Manson


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Hunted Manson *



Haunted Mansion


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Haunted Mansion *



The new Eddie Maurpy movie


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *The new Eddie Maurpy movie *



Eddie Murphy?


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Eddie Murphy? *



Yep


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Eddie Murphy? *



SNL


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *SNL *



south park


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *south park *



Cartman


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *cartman *



They Killed Kenny!!!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Cart    man *



My job at the fine age of 16 years young.


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *My job at the fine age of 16 years young. *


waitress


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *waitress *



Tips


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Tips *



nails


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *nails *



Roofing:dosman:


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Roofing:dosman: *



asphalt shingles


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *asphalt shingles *



Tar


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Tar *



d


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *d *



Good one FT 








Double


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Double *



Triple


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Triple *



Quadruple


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Quadruple *



Quintuple


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Quintuple *



Father's worst nightmare.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Quintuple *



orgy


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *orgy *



Sexual get together


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Sexual get together *



forumites


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *forumites *



Invitation


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Invitation *



webcam?


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *webcam? *



 Last night.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> * Last night. *



tonight?


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *tonight? *



Two philosophical readings and two philosophical papers.


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Two philosophical readings and two philosophical papers. *



A whole lot of B.S.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *A whole lot of B.S. *



Mountain of sh*t


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Mountain of sh*t *



Lysol?


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Lysol? *



Disinfectant.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Disinfectant. *



bugspray


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *bugspray *



west nile virus


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *west nile virus *



Mosquito


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Mosquito *



females


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *females *



Gods second mistake.


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Gods second mistake. *



atheletes foot


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *atheletes foot *



 










Toe enhancing steroids.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toe enhancing steroids. *



Pharmacy


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Pharmacy *



CVS


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *CVS *



work


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *work *


 play


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *play *


boy


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *boy *



toy


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *toy *



box


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *box *


 HOT


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *box *



turtle


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *turtle *



neck


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *HOT *



JH


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *JH *


 TY


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *TY  *



kiss


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *kiss *


 French


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *French *




fries


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *fries *



Boardwalk

** for Pixie **


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Boardwalk
> 
> ** for Pixie **   *


 The Drifters...


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *The Drifters... *



vagabonds


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *bonds *



Securities


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Securities *



stocks


----------



## czygvtwkr

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *stocks *



rotten vegatables


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *rotten vegatables *



slimy lettuce


----------



## czygvtwkr

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *slimy lettuce *



Public High School Lunch Program


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *Public High School Lunch Program *


 ticket


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *ticket *



Game


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Game *


 monopoly


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *monopoly *



scrabble


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *scrabble *


 words


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *words *



promises


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *promises *


 broken


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *broken *



(I knew you would say that!)

glass


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *(I knew you would say that!)
> 
> glass *


 blown


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *blown *



explode


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *explode *


 implode


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *implode *



therapy


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *therapy *


 psychiatrist


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *psychiatrist *



medication


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *medication *



drugs


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *drugs *


 bad


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *drugs *


 addict


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *addict  *



intervention


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *intervention *



Clubs


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Clubs *


 diamonds?


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *diamonds?  *



platinum


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *platinum *


 gold


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *platinum *



Credit Cards


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Credit Cards *



debt


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *gold *



ring


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *debt *



payment


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *payment *



minimum


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *minimum *



Full


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Full *



bloated


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *bloated *



period


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *period *


 red wings


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *red wings   *



scarlet


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *red wings   *



you had to make that one difficult--didn't you?!


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *scarlet *



Gone with the Wind


----------



## czygvtwkr

Breaking Wind


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *Breaking Wind *


 fart


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *Breaking Wind *



gas


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *gas *


 stench


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *stench *



Lysol


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Lysol *


 Renuzit...


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Renuzit... *



Glade


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Glade *


 Air Wick


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Air Wick  *



plug-ins


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *plug-ins *


 potpourri


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *potpourri *



Febreeze


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Febreeze *



Spray


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Spray *



mist


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *mist *



Light rain


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Light rain *



downpour


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *downpour *



Mortons Salt


When it rains it pours...


----------



## mainman

umbrella... this is killing me


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *umbrella... this is killing me *



tent


----------



## mainman

camp


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *camp *



Crystal Lake


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *David *



Goliath


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Goliath *



Giant


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Giant *



beanstalk


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *beanstalk *



Magic beans


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Magic beans *



Beano


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Beano *



Gastric malfunction.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Gastric malfunction. *



flatulence


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *flatulence *



Fatty


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Fatty *



skinny


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *skinny *



Me


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Me *



ditto


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *ditto *



same


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *same *



identical twins


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *identical twins *



Simease


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Simease  *



fraternal


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *fraternal *



Union


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Union *



strikes


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *strikes *[/QUOTE
> 
> Baseball


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Wench
> strikes [/QUOTE
> 
> Baseball
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> homerun


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *homerun *



Bat


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Bat *



out of hell


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *out of hell *



Demon


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Demon *



Lucifer


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Lucifer *



God


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Lucifer *



Purgatory


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *Purgatory *



heathens


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *heathens *



Forumites


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *heathens *



innocents


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *innocents *



Civilians


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *innocents *



babies


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *babies *



Toddlers


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Toddlers *



love


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *love *



Marraige


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Marraige *



divorce


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *divorce *



reconciliation


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *reconciliation *



why


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *why *



Question


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Question *



answer


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *answer *



Test


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Test *



failed


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *failed *



Passed


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Passed *



past


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *past *



Future


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Future *



despair


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *despair *



Hope


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Hope *



false


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *false *



True


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *True *



lies


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *lies *



Falsification


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Falsification *



anguish...
......................i'm done... goodnight...


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *anguish...
> ......................i'm done... goodnight... *




Happyness

Nite Dude


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Happyness
> 
> Nite Dude *



daylight


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *daylight *



Clouds


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Clouds *



cumulus


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *cumulus *



Stratosphere


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Stratosphere *



Hemisphere


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Hemisphere *


southern


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *southern *



Northern


----------



## arabianpony

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Northern *



Lights


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by arabianpony _
> *Lights *



cars


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *cars *


train


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *train *



wreck


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *wreck *


nervous


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *nervous *



twitch


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *twitch  *



tic


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *tic *



tac


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *tac *


 toe


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *tac *



Kain's daughter


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *toe *


jam


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *jam *


 on it


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *on it *


working


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *working *


 hardly


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *hardly *


barely


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *barely *


 able


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *able *



ability


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ability *


 uncertain


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *uncertain *


times


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *times *


 a'coming


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *a'coming *


a'going


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *a'going *


 out of here.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *out of here.  *



bye-bye


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bye-bye   *



Hello


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How-You-Doin' *



Disturbed


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Disturbed *



mentally


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *mentally *



challenged


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *challenged *



difficult


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *difficult *



easy


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *easy *



Gain


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Gain *



Lose


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Lose *



poppin' cherry


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *poppin' cherry *



Bloody


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Bloody *



depraved


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *depraved *



deprived


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *deprived *



Pervert


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *Pervert *



BuddyLee


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *Pervert *



pete


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *Pervert *



Me


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *BuddyLee *



Winner of the Greatest Night Poster Award


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Me *




LMAO!! Guess that was a big door to leave open


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> * big door to leave open *



Dems with her pants down


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Dems with her pants down  *



Pete in awe


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Pete in awe *



Found his peener


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Found his peener  *



 Cold night in the hot tub.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> * Cold night in the hot tub. *



shrinkage


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *shrinkage *



Horrible happenings


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Horrible happenings *



babys daddys


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *babys daddys *



peanut


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *babys daddys *



Not me!


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Not me! *



buddylee


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *buddylee *



couldn't be


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *couldn't be *



couldnt be or shouldnt be


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *couldnt be or shouldnt be *



jealousy


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *jealousy  *



envy


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *envy *



Jack Black


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Jack Black *



Black Jack


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Black Jack *




card games


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *card games *



poker


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *poker *




Five card stud


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Five card stud *



Rummy


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Rummy *



uno


----------



## newnickname

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *uno *



reverse


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by newnickname _
> *reverse *



drive


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by newnickname _
> *reverse *



forward


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *forward *


 foot


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *foot *



toe


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *toe *



nail


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *nail *



hammer


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *hammer *



board


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *board *



splinters


----------



## newnickname

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *splinters *



Ninja Turtles


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by newnickname _
> *Ninja Turtles *



shells


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *shells *


 sea


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *sea *


urchin


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *urchin *


 anemone fish


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *anemone fish *



Nemo


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Nemo *


 find


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *find *



keep


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *keep *


 quiet!


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *quiet! *


 peace and


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *peace and *


 tranquility


----------



## czygvtwkr

Drugged


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *Drugged *


 subway... Don't Ask... just run with it...


----------



## Dymphna

club sandwich


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *club sandwich *



toast


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *toast *


 butter


----------



## czygvtwkr

butter..crap main man beat me to it.... so Parkay


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *butter..crap main man beat me to it.... so Parkay *


 butter


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *butter  *



better


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *butter  *



Last Tango in Paris


----------



## czygvtwkr

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Last Tango in Paris *



Fishnets and Stilletto High Heels


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *Fishnets and Stilletto High Heels *


Saturday night


----------



## czygvtwkr

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Saturday night *



Your place or mine?


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *Your place or mine? *


 either way I answer this I'll look ghey, I'll pass...


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *Your place or mine? *



neither


----------



## czygvtwkr

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *neither  *



Victorias Secret Catalog (as in another night with)


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *Victorias Secret Catalog (as in another night with) *



Abercrombie and Fitch Quarterly


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Abercrombie and Fitch Quarterly  *



porno


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *porno *


 first floor of the Holiday Inn


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *first floor of the Holiday Inn *


 voyeur


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *voyeur *


 exhibitionist


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *exhibitionist *



Madonna


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Madonna *


  lame...


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> * lame... *


cripple


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *cripple *



Christopher Reeve


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Christopher Reeve *



Super Man


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Super Man *


 kryptonite


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *kryptonite *



Green radiated rock


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *rock*


 crackhead


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *crack *



A$$


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *A$$ *



boobs!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *boobs! *



Bird


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Bird *



(DUR) SEAGULL!


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *(DUR) SEAGULL! *


 stupid


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *stupid *



ignoramous


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *ignoramous *


 butthead


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *ignoramous *



Ignorant.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *butthead *



Beavis


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Beavis *


 tp


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *tp *



laugh!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *tp *



Bunghole


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Bunghole *


 cornholio


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *cornholio *



Shut up dumbass *SMACK* uh huh huh huh


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Shut up dumbass *SMACK* uh huh huh huh *


----------



## czygvtwkr

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> **SMACK* *



Monkey


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *Monkey *



Dustin


----------



## czygvtwkr

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Dustin *



Pledge


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *Pledge *



Amnesty


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Amnesty *



International


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *International *



Multi-cultural


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Multi-cultural *



bilingual


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *bilingual *



Language


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Language *



Spanish


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Spanish *



English


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *English *



french


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *french *



Fries


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Fries *



toasty!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *toasty! *



Quizno's


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Quizno's *



spongmonkies


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *spongmonkies *



How does that relate to Quizno's subs?










Sea monkeys


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *How does that relate to Quizno's subs?
> 
> marketing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea monkeys *


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> * Marketing*



Trump


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Trump *



Tower


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Tower *



Twin


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Twin *



9/11


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *9/11 *



Emergency


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Emergency *



crisis


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *crisis *



Bad news


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Bad news *



CNN


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *CNN *



 Fox news


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> * Fox news *



MSNBC


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *MSNBC *



Kicks butt


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Kicks butt *



JAIL


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *JAIL *



Bait


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Bait *



FISHING


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *FISHING *



Crabbing


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Crabbing *



Old Bay


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Old Bay *



Seasoning


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Seasoning *



tasty


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *tasty *



Yummy


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Yummy *



breakfast


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *breakfast *



Brunch


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Brunch *



champagne


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *champagne *



Bubbly


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Bubbly *



Molten


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Molten *


 Lava


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Lava *



Lamp


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *Lamp *



Genie


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Genie *


 3 wishes


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *3 wishes *



1.  I wish I was rich and never had to work again!
2.  I wish I had a big log cabin with about 10 acres of water front property.
3. I wish for 3 more wishes.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *1.  I wish I was rich and never had to work again!
> 2.  I wish I had a big log cabin with about 10 acres of water front property.
> 3. I wish for 3 more wishes.   *



granted!  (watch out what you wish for)


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *granted!  (watch out what you wish for) *



Sweet!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Sweet!  *



sugar


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *sugar *



spice


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *spice *



cinnamon


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *cinnamon *



toast


----------



## LPMEDIC

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *spice *




Rack


----------



## LPMEDIC

> _Originally posted by LPMEDIC _
> *Rack *



French


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by LPMEDIC _
> *Rack *


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by LPMEDIC _
> *French *



fries


----------



## Voter2002

electric chair


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Voter2002 _
> *electric chair *


 Ride the lightning


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Voter2002 _
> *electric chair *



shock


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *shock *


 wave


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *wave *



ocean


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *wave *



rider


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *rider *


 shotgun


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *shotgun *



wedding


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *wedding *



bells


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *bells *



and whistles


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> * whistle *


 wet


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *wet *


 water (I took the high road)


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *wet *



moist


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *moist *



damp


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *damp *


dewy


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *dewy *


 Hewy


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Hewy *



gooey


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *gooey *


 drippy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *drippy *



STD


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *STD     *


 social


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *social *


 circle


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *circle *


 love


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *love *


 connection


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *connection *


 lost


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *lost *


 cause


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cause *


 probable


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *probable *


 possible


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *possible *


triumph


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *triumph *


 motorcycle


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *motorcycle *


 Harley


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *Harley *


 Davidson


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Davidson *



name


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *name *


 brand


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *brand *




Del Monte


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Del Monte *


 corn


----------



## tatgirl99

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *corn *



cob


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by tatgirl99 _
> *cob *


 pipe


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tatgirl99 _
> *cob *



pipe


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *pipe *


 layer


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *layer  *



cake


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *cake *


 strawberries


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *cake *


 walk


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *strawberries *


 rug burns


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *walk *


 exercise<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_2_118.gif' alt='Walking' border=0></a>


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *rug burns *


 rope burns


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *exercise<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_2_118.gif' alt='Walking' border=0></a> *



working out


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *rope burns *



cuff marks


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *working out   *


 relax<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_3_110.gif' alt='Soaking' border=0></a>


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *cuff marks *


 role play


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *relax<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_3_110.gif' alt='Soaking' border=0></a> *



stretch


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *relax<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_3_110.gif' alt='Soaking' border=0></a> *



chill


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *stretch *


marks


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *role play *



mascerade (sp)


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *mascerade (sp) *



Mardi Gras


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *mascerade (sp) *


 ball<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/12/12_1_213.gif' alt='Beach Ball' border=0></a>


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/12/12_1_213.gif' alt='Beach Ball' border=0></a> *


 boob


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *boob *



boob


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ball<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/12/12_1_213.gif' alt='Beach Ball' border=0></a> *




job


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *job *



unemployed


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *unemployed *


 Can you make a sandwich?


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Can you make a sandwich? *


You want fries with that?


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *sandwich *


 Sammich


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *fries*


 flies


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Sammich *



PB&J


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *PB&J *


 otter


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *otter *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *otter *


 & Cat


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *flies *


 swatter


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *swatter *


 killer


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *killer *



serial


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *serial *



number


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *number *



letter


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *letter *



E-mail


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *E-mail *



mailbox


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *mailbox *



red flag


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *red flag *


warning


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *warning *



Do not expose breasts before Pete.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Do not expose breasts before Pete. *



erectile dysfunction?


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *erectile dysfunction? *



get back into the game...


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *get back into the game... *



slacker


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *slacker *



Lazy bum


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Lazy bum *



fat ass


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *fat ass *


Smart ass


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Smart ass *



muzzle


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *muzzle *



Mouth












I JUST PASSED MAINMAN IN THE # OF POSTS ON THIS THREAD


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Mouth
> 
> dentist (URG!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I JUST PASSED MAINMAN IN THE # OF POSTS ON THIS THREAD *


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *I JUST PASSED MAINMAN IN THE # OF POSTS ON THIS THREAD *



Bigger loser


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Bigger loser *



Jealous


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Jealous *



Guys


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Guys *



Girls


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Girls *




Women


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Women *


 men


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *men *



Testosterone


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Testosterone *


Macho


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Macho *



Stud


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Stud *


Stallion


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Stallion *



Rocky


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *Rocky *



road


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *road *



rage


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *rage *



furious


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *furious *


the fast and the


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *the fast and the *



minute man

(oh I can't wait to see who posts next)


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *minute man
> 
> (oh I can't wait to see who posts next) *



Rice


(and its minute and a half man so stop laughing )


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Rice
> *



Wild


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Wild *



night


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *night *


moves


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *moves *



cross-country


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *cross-country *




running


(can't believe I'm so bored as to add to this stupid azz thread)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *running
> *


scared


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *scared *



mortified


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *mortified *



mortician


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *mortician *



formaldehyde


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *formaldehyde *


pickled


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pickled *



tickled


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *tickled *



pink


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *pink *


spandex


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *spandex     *



Lycra


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Lycra *


stretchy


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *stretchy *



elastic


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *elastic *



my gut


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *my gut *



intestines


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *intestines *



rumbling


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *rumbling *



The Outsiders


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *The Outsiders *



Nothing gold can stay


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *Nothing gold can stay *



Gilded


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *Nothing gold can stay *



Frost


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Frost *



snow


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *snow *



Sunshine


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Sunshine *


yellow


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *yellow *



firetruck


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *yellow *



coward


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *coward *



chicken


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *chicken *



Fried


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *chicken *



Perdue! (chicken man lives down the street)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Perdue! *



university


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *university *



college


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *college *



Animal House


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Animal House *



keg party


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *keg party *



Toga Party





Toga! Toga! Toga!


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *keg party *



Hangovers


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Toga Party *



bed sheets


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *bed sheets *



wet spot


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *wet spot  *



How did I know that was going to be the response


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *wet spot  *



Fat lady and a bag-o-flour


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Fat lady and a bag-o-flour *



self rise flour?


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *self rise flour?  *



Isle 5 bottom shelf


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *self rise flour?  *



Pillsbury


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Pillsbury *



dough boy


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *dough boy *



Fat-So


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *dough boy *



squishy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *squishy *



mud


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *mud *


4 wheelin


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *4 wheelin *


off-road


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *4 wheelin *



SUV


----------



## newnickname

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *SUV *



LIBERAL


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by newnickname _
> *LIBERAL *



Kerry


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Kerry *



Bush


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Bush *



Nader:shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Nader:shrug: *



Corvair


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Corvair *



air cooled


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *air cooled *



frosty


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *frosty *



Wendy's


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Wendy's *



"Where's the Beef?"


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *"Where's the Beef?" *



Between my legs


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Between my legs *



get out the microscope!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *get out the microscope!  *



Biology


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *get out the microscope!  *



Been sneaking a peek?:shrug:


----------



## Voter2002

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Biology *



major


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Voter2002 _
> *major *



minor


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Been sneaking a peek?:shrug: *



word on the street is...


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *word on the street is... *



If it sounds to good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *If it sounds to good to be true, it probably is. *



pipe dreams


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *pipe dreams *



Cheech & Chong


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Cheech & Chong   *



conversion vans


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *conversion vans *



back seat


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *back seat *



Memories


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Memories *



journal


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *journal *



www.livejournal.com


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *www.livejournal.com *


blog


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *blog *



Internet


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Internet *


 bored


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Internet *




surf ?


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *surf ? *



waves


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *waves *




soothing


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *soothing *


massaging


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *massaging *



melting


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *massaging *



relaxing


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *relaxing *



snoozing


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *snoozing *




dreaming


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *dreaming *



fantasy


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *fantasy *



unicorns


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *unicorns *



horn


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *unicorns *



horn


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *horn *



y


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *y *



zzzzzzzzzzz ( I knew you would say that!)


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *zzzzzzzzzzz ( I knew you would say that!) *



bored


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *bored *



yawn


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *yawn *




Sleepy


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Sleepy *



NoDoz


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *NoDoz *



Wake up!!!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Wake up!!!! *



caffeine


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *caffeine *



mountain dew


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *mountain dew *


Dr Pepper


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Dr Pepper *



Pepsi


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Pepsi *



coffee


----------



## Nupe2

JOLT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Nupe2 _
> *JOLT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



electrocuted


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *electrocuted *



Electric Chair


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Electric Chair *



burn


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *burn *



Melt


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Melt *



cheese


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *cheese *



Swiss


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Swiss *



memory 


_by the way, what are you still doing awake? _


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *memory
> 
> 
> by the way, what are you still doing awake?  *



Studying


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Studying *



test


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *test *



Exam


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Exam *



pelvic


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *pelvic *


 thrust


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *thrust  *



gyrate!!!! (bad Wenchy!)


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *gyrate!!!! (bad Wenchy!) *


 Is that one of those greek things you eat?


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Is that one of those greek things you eat?  *



gyro


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *gyro *


Mmmm...meat...


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *Mmmm...meat... *



lamb


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *lamb *



Sheep


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Sheep *



black


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *black *



night


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *night *



day


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *day *



morning


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *morning *



chirping


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *chirping *



blue jay


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *blue jay *



Toronto


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Toronto *



Canada (wish I was there now!)


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Canada (wish I was there now!) *



Labatt Blue 


Its a beer eh!


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Labatt Blue
> 
> 
> Its a beer eh! *


Pabst Blue Ribbon !!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *Pabst Blue Ribbon !!  *



Coors Light


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Coors Light *


Water


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *Water  *



tap


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *tap *


dance


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *dance  *



polka


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *polka   *


DOT!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *DOT! *



slash


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *slash *



Guns 'n Roses  :guitar:


----------



## twolittleangels

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Guns 'n Roses  :guitar: *



Thorn


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by twolittleangels _
> *Thorn *



prick


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *prick
> 
> 
> *



needle


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *needle *


puncture


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *puncture *



wound


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *wound *



abrasion


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *wound *



Blood


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Blood *



plasma


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *plasma *


screen


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *screen *



door


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *door *


knob


----------



## Toxick

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *knob *



Polish.


----------



## Vince

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *knob *


 turn


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Vince _
> *turn *



on


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *on *




off


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *off *


load


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *load *



tater


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *tater *



tot


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *tot *


not happening!


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *not happening!   *



BINGO!


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *BINGO!  *



Surprise in the oven!


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Surprise in the oven! *



blanks


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *blanks *



loaded


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *loaded *



mailman


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *mailman *



milk man


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *milk man *



deliveries


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *deliveries *



another tot


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *another tot *



tater


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *tater *



provider of the seed


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *provider of the seed *


sowing


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *sowing *



plowing


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *plowing    *



reaping


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *reaping *



growing


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *growing *



nurturing


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *nurturing *



mothers


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *mothers *



Frank Zappa


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Frank Zappa *


Dweezil and Moon Unit


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Dweezil and Moon Unit *



Valley Girl?


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Valley Girl? *



What-EVER


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *What-EVER *



bubblegum


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *bubblegum *



chewy


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *chewy *



taffy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *taffy *



saltwater


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *saltwater *



Ocean City


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Ocean City *


Boardwalk fries


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Boardwalk fries   *



salt and vinegar!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *salt and vinegar! *



Potato chips


(can you tell I'm hungry?)


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Potato chips
> 
> 
> (can you tell I'm hungry?) *


grandma utz!


----------



## Parnel

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *grandma !  *



grandfather


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Parnel _
> *grandfather *



clause


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *clause *



referendum


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *dum*



dems


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *dems *



liberals


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *referendum *



election


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *election *



vote


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *vote *


ballot


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ballot *



paper


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *paper *



airplane


----------



## Parnel

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *airplane *



Mile High Club


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Parnel _
> *Mile High Club *



banging


----------



## czygvtwkr

Your Mom


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *Your Mom *



MILF


----------



## czygvtwkr

incestual lesbianism


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *incestual lesbianism *


Aunt Bobby


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *Aunt Bobby *


 Uncle Shirley


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *Uncle Shirley *


LaVerne


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *LaVerne *



Happy Days!


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Happy Days!  *


_Aaaaaaayyyy_ !!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *Aaaaaaayyyy !!!  *



High five


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *High five *


High Times


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *High Times  *


 420


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *420  *


9:41


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *9:41  *


 tee hee


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *9:41  *



winning lotto numbers


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *winning lotto numbers *


 against the odds


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *against the odds *



Phil Collins


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *Phil Collins *


 Genesis


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *Phil Collins *



Genesis


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Genesis *


 pinch poke you owe me a coke


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Genesis *


Real World Boston


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *Real World Boston *


 Montana


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Montana *



Legends of the Fall


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *Legends of the Fall *


Brad


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *Brad  *



Chad


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *Chad *


Florida


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *Florida *


 Keys


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *Florida *



Venice


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Venice *


 beach


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *beach *



ocean


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *ocean *


City!!


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *City!! *



town


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *City!! *



Salisbury!


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *town *


 square


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *square *



dance


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Salisbury! *


 steak


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *square *


 Circle


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *steak  *



gravey


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *gravy *


 lumps


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *gravey *



mushrooms


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *lumps *



mashed


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *mushrooms *



green peppers


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *mushrooms *


 fungus


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *green peppers *


 hot peppers


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *hot peppers *



Habanero


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Habanero *



Chili


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Chili *


Pooh


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *Pooh *



Rabit


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Rabit *



owl


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *owl *



Piglet


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Piglet *



pink


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *pink *



slippers


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *slippers *



plush


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *plush *



toys


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *toys *



boys


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *boys *



cars


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *cars *



backseat


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *backseat *



SEX!!!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *SEX!!!! *



rocking


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *rocking *



don't come a knocking.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *don't come a knocking. *



door


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *door *



bell


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *bell *



alarm


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *alarm *



Late for work!!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Late for work!!!  *



rush


----------



## Jameo

adrenaline


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *adrenaline *



Thrill Ride


----------



## twolittleangels

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Thrill Ride *



Amusement


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by twolittleangels _
> *Amusement *


Kings Dominion


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *Kings Dominion   *


rollercoasters


----------



## twolittleangels

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *rollercoasters *



Anaconda


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by twolittleangels _
> *Anaconda *


snake


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *snake *



so many choices......


----------



## twolittleangels

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *so many choices...... *



decisions...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *so many choices...... *



so little time...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by twolittleangels _
> *decisions... *


coin flips


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *coin flips *



heads


----------



## Kyle




----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



kyle's having stake for lunch? 







(pick a word to associate)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



and eggs...


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *kyle's having stake for lunch?
> 
> vampire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pick a word to associate)  *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> * vampire*



blood


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *blood *


car accident


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *car accident *


insurance rate increase


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *insurance rate increase   *



Geico


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *insurance rate increase   *



sux2BU


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *sux2BU *


  -10


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Geico *



gecko


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *gecko *


 lizard


----------



## Stang Girl

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *gecko *



Geico


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *lizard *


reptile


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *reptile *


 T Rex


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *T Rex  *


extinct


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *T Rex  *



bones


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *T Rex  *



prehistoric


----------



## Stang Girl

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *prehistoric *



Fossils


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Stang Girl _
> *Fossils *


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Stang Girl _
> *Fossils *



rock


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *rock *


slingshot


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *rock *


diamond


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *diamond *


 forever


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *forever *



eternity


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *eternity *



perfume


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *eternity *


today


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *today   *


Friday


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Friday *



AMEN!


----------



## Stang Girl

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Friday *




Pay day


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Stang Girl _
> *Pay day  *



money


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *money *



nomoney


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *nomoney *


friend on somd


----------



## Nanny Pam

on somd





> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *friend on somd *


 fiend


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *friend on somd *



PM's


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *PM's *



confidential


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *confidential *



Not likely


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Not likely   *


 Stop it, people here can be trusted...


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Stop it, people here can be trusted... *



most people


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *most people  *



majority


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *majority *



moral


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *moral *



CEO-PTE


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *moral *


 where?


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *CEO-PTE *



picture


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *picture   *



Kid Rock and Sheryl Crowe


----------



## Stang Girl

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *picture   *



Poor


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Stang Girl _
> *Poor  *



dirt


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *dirt *



gossip


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *gossip *


Rona Barrett


----------



## Stang Girl

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *gossip *




Cat fight


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Barrett   *



2A


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *2A *


Sharon


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Sharon *



Heiney


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Heiney *



brewski


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *brewski *



refreshing


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *refreshing   *



cool breeze


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *cool breeze *



deodorant


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *deodorant *


armpits


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *armpits *


 onions


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *onions *


fried








_like MM's brain...._


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *fried
> 
> greasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like MM's brain....  *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *greasy *


hair


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hair   *


 ball


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ball *



Little League


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ball *


masquerade


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *masquerade *



mpd


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *masquerade *


 mask<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_1_114.gif' alt='Star 7' border=0></a>


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *mpd *


retreads


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *retreads *


 tire


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *tire *


rubber


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *rubber *



burn


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *burn *


 smoke


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *smoke *



Pollution


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Pollution *


 smog


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Pollution *



exhaust


----------



## Stang Girl

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *exhaust *




Second hand smoke


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *exhaust *


 fumes


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *fumes *



Haystack


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Haystack *


 needle


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *needle *



Shot


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Shot *


 glass


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *glass *



Bottle:drunk:


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *glass *


shatter


----------



## Stang Girl

> _Originally posted by Stang Girl _
> *Second hand smoke *




Cancer


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *shatter *



Bust


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Stang Girl _
> *Cancer *



chemotherapy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *chemotherapy *


bald


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bald *



Rogain.























Nice avatar jazzy


----------



## Sparx

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bald *



shaved


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sparx _
> *shaved *



tater


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Nice avatar jazzy  *



TY.  TC found it for me.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *tater    *



cake


----------



## Nupe2

rain


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *forest *



bush


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *bush *



Kerry


----------



## Nupe2

whack


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by migtig _
> *mole *


beauty mark


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *beauty mark *



Cindy Crawford


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Cindy Crawford *


supermodel


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *supermodel *


 anorexic


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *anorexic *


bulimia


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bulimia   *


 puke


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *puke  *



kids


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *kids   *


 little angels


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *little angels
> 
> Little devils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *little angels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Babies


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Babies *



bottles


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *bottles *



Nipples


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Nipples *



sterilize


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *sterilize *



Hot Water


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Hot Water *



trouble


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *trouble *




ME!!!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *ME!!!! *



SHE!


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *SHE! *



HE!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *HE! *



male


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *male *



Female


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Female *



Mother Earth


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Mother Earth *



Earth Day


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Earth Day *



environmental issues


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *environmental issues *



Ozone layer


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Ozone layer *



ultraviolet


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *ultraviolet *



Rays


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Rays *



sting


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *sting *



Bee


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Bee *



honey


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *honey *



Sweet


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Sweet *



aspartame


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *aspartame *



Metoo


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Metoo *



team


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *team *



gang,  I'll talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *gang
> 
> thugs*


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TIGGER6035
> gang
> 
> thugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Robbers*


----------



## czygvtwkr

Trojans


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *Trojans *


 horse


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Robbers *


 cops


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *Trojans *



Her pleasure


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Her pleasure *



spramicde


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *cops *



The Fuzz


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *The Fuzz *


on peaches




 spramicde?


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *on peaches *



Mold.


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Mold. *


cheese


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *cheese *



Behold the power of....


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Behold the power of.... *



women


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *women *


  I should get a  +10 for that...


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> * I should get a  +10 for that... *



ROAR!


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *ROAR! *


 Lion...


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Lion... *



Feline


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Feline *


 kitty (you thought I was gonna say something else, didn't ya?)...


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *kitty (you thought I was gonna say something else, didn't ya?)... *



pussy--cat


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *pussy--cat *


 tigress...


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *tigress... *



hmmmmm--stripes!


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *hmmmmm--stripes! *


 Bill Murray...


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Bill Murray... *



Caddyshack


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Caddyshack *


 Ground Hog Day...

Ned? Ned Ryerson????


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Ground Hog Day...
> 
> Ned? Ned Ryerson????  *



Piscataway Phil


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Piscataway Phil *


  Punxsutawney??


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> * Punxsutawney??  *



Pennsylvania (I think my spelling was closer?)


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Pennsylvania (I think my spelling was closer?) *


 Don't make me take you out wench...

It is Punxsutawney Phil...


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Don't make me take you out wench...
> 
> It is Punxsutawney Phil...  *



I concede to you.  No wonder I could never get the spelling right.  
Anyway how about next word is :

Pennsylvania


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *I concede to you.  No wonder I could never get the spelling right.
> Anyway how about next word is :
> 
> Pennsylvania *


  


Liberty Bell


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *
> 
> 
> Liberty Bell *



Philadelphia


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Philadelphia *


 Rocky


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Rocky *



Boxing


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Boxing *


 rigged


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *rigged *



fake


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *fake *


 phony


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *phony *



false


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *false *


 teef


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *false *


 counterfeit


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *counterfeit *


 money


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *counterfeit *



bogus


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *bogus *



Cartoon


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Cartoon *



Caricature


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Caricature *



drawing


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *drawing *


cartoons


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *cartoons *



caricatures


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *caricatures
> 
> 
> 
> *




OOPS! Sorry!

let's try SpongeBob Squarepants...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *SpongeBob Squarepants*


Squidward


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Squidward *


Patrick


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *Patrick  *



starfish


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *starfish *


jellyfish


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *jellyfish *


 boneless...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *boneless... *


breast


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *breast     *



Tiki


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *Tiki *



drunk!    :drunk: :martini:


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *Tiki *



torch


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *Tiki *


 rummies 'o' plenty


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *torch *


fire


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *fire *



devastation


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *devastation *


mourning


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *mourning  *


 grieve


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *grieve *



crying


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *crying *


weeping


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *weeping *



tears


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *tears *


Joy


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Joy *



fun


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *fun *


in the sun


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *in the sun *



beach


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *beach *




sand


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *sand *



castles


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *castles *



princess


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *princess *



prince charming


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *prince charming *



Figment of the imagination


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Figment of the imagination   *



illusion


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *illusion *


magic


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *magic *



fantasy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *fantasy *


imagination


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *imagination *



visual


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *visual *


panorama


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *panorama *



wide view


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *wide view *


lens


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *lens *



retina


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *retina *


 detached


----------



## czygvtwkr

penis


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *detached *



floating


----------



## czygvtwkr

body


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *body *



oil


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *oil *



vinegar


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *vinegar *



Outback's dressing


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *Outback's dressing  *



salad


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *Outback's dressing  *


Fisherman's Wharf


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Fisherman's Wharf  *



seaside salad


----------



## czygvtwkr

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *seaside salad   *



Puke


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *Puke *



bulimic


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *Puke *



 don't knock it till you try it!  

_(Scallops, shrimp and lumps of crabmeat on a salad with this spicy wine dressing)  _


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> * don't knock it till you try it!
> 
> (Scallops, shrimp and lumps of crabmeat on a salad with this spicy wine dressing)   *



Sounds delicious (hold the barf please)  Where is Fisherman's Wharf?  I only know of Fisherman's Inn on Kent Island.


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Sounds delicious (hold the barf please)  Where is Fisherman's Wharf?  I only know of Fisherman's Inn on Kent Island. *



Over in Lewes, DE ... only a hop and a skip for you!  

Check it out sometime!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *Over in Lewes, DE ... only a hop and a skip for you!
> 
> Check it out sometime!  *



When I get out of here I head over the bay bridge--I will keep that in mind though--thanks!


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *When I get out of here I head over the bay bridge--I will keep that in mind though--thanks! *



I thought you are on the Eastern Shore?


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *I thought you are on the Eastern Shore?  *



I live in Delmar.  My family is over on the Western Shore--so when I can get on the road--that's where I go...  I get on rte 54 and head to rte 50 and run home.   Lewes is about an hour from me.
(in the opposite direction.)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *bulimic *


anorexic


----------



## Stang Girl

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *anorexic *



Food


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Stang Girl _
> *Food *


restaurant


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *restaurant *



roaches


----------



## DoWhat

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *roaches *


Stank


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by DoWhat _
> *Stank *


Girl


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Girl *



female


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *female *



mother


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *mother *



love


----------



## Stang Girl

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *love *



Mothers Day


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Stang Girl _
> *Mothers Day *



recognition


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *recognition *


award


----------



## twolittleangels

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *award *



trophy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by twolittleangels _
> *trophy *


cup


----------



## twolittleangels

protection


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by twolittleangels _
> *protection  *


muscle


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *muscle *



car


----------



## twolittleangels

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *car *



keys


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by twolittleangels _
> *keys *


rollerskate


----------



## twolittleangels

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *rollerskate *



skate station


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by twolittleangels _
> *skate station *


defunct


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *defunct *



history


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *history *



Lesson


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *history *


rewrite


----------



## Stang Girl

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *fire *




Fire Truck


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *rewrite *



final draft


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Stang Girl _
> *Fire Truck *



U having problems keeping up with the rest of thread or what?


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *final draft *


last call


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *last call    *



alcohol


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *alcohol *


drunk  :drunk:


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *drunk  :drunk: *



sloppy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *sloppy *


joe's


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *joe's *



diner


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *diner *


silver


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *silver *



bullet


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *bullet *


Rin Tin Tin


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Rin Tin Tin *



GSD


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *GSD *


Boxer


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Boxer
> 
> *



bulldog


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *bulldog *


Georgia


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Georgia *



Savannah


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Savannah *


(My puppy's name.   )


Tybee Island


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *(My puppy's name.   )
> 
> 
> Tybee Island *



bad motel   (seriously--checked in for 5 minutes and left without asking for a refund!)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *bad motel   (seriously--checked in for 5 minutes and left without asking for a refund!) *



(   We stayed in town and toured Tybee.  Nice restaurants!)

bedbugs


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *(   We stayed in town and toured Tybee.  Nice restaurants!)
> 
> bedbugs *



roaches  (no restaurants open--we were there in late November.)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *roaches  (no restaurants open--we were there in late November.) *



(we were there in May)

squish


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *(we were there in May)
> 
> squish *



gore


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *gore *



Horror movie


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Horror movie *


slasher


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *slasher *



Freddy


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *slasher *



severed


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *severed *


stump


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *stump *



prosthesis


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *prosthesis *


artificial


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *artificial *



extreme makeover


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *extreme makeover *



painful


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *painful   *



tranquilizers


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *tranquilizers *


 sleepy


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sleepy *



stimulants


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *stimulants *



  Peppy


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *  Peppy   *



 perky


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> * perky *


breasts


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *breasts *



Chicken


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Chicken *


bird


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bird *


Johnson


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Johnson *



Big


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *Big *



Feet


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Feet *



stinky


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *stinky *



your brother


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *your brother *



jackass


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *jackass *



MTV


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *MTV *



Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Ozzy Osbourne *



RULES!!!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *RULES!!! *



Break


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Break *



Laws


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Laws *



Abide.


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Abide. *



Obey


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Obey *



President Bush's administration.


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *President Bush's administration. *



Imprisonment


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Imprisonment *



Marriage.


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Marriage. *



Fueneral


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Fueneral *



Grave


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Grave *



Ghosts


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Ghosts *



Hunting


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Hunting *



Gun


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Gun *



Shoot


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Shoot *



Kill


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Kill *



Bill


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Bill *



Clinton


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Clinton *



Good president.


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Good president. *




FDR


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *FDR *



Couragous


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Couragous *



Hero


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Hero *



Bravery


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Bravery *



Soldier


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Soldier *



Spartan


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Spartan *



Gladiator


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Spartan *



Bare


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Bare *



Ass


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Gladiator *



Slave.


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Slave. *



Master


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Master *



Grass hopper


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Grass hopper *



#### Roach


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *#### Roach *



Creep show.


the movie.


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Creep show.
> 
> 
> the movie. *



The Book


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Book *



Magazine


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Magazine *



Tabloid


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Tabloid *



Propaganda.


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Propaganda. *



Bush


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Bush *



Weed


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Weed *



Roundup


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Roundup *



Cattle


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Cattle *



Ranch


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Ranch *



dressing


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *dressing *



stuffing


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *stuffing *


 cornbread


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *cornbread *



butter (got to have lots of it w/cornbread--yummy!)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *butter *



popcorn


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *popcorn   *



salt


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *salt *


pepper


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pepper *



Jalapeno


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Jalapeno *



spicy


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *spicy   *



hot


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *hot  *



sweaty


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sweaty   *



stench


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *stench  *



MM's undies


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *MM's undies    *



skidmarks


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *skidmarks  *


bacon strips


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bacon strips   *



this very well might be the thread killer jazz.


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bacon strips   *


 Beggin' Strips


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Beggin' Strips *



Dog treat


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Dog treat *


 obey


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bacon strips   *



Atkins


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Atkins *


 The Zone


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *The Zone *



Twilight


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Twilight *


 Twit


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Twit *


 Jerk


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Jerk *


 Steve Martin


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Steve Martin *



King Tut


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Steve Martin *


a wild 'n crazy guy


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *a wild 'n crazy guy *



fruitcake


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *fruitcake *



dems   



She really, _really_ likes it.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *dems
> 
> 
> 
> She really, really likes it.   *



MPD


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *MPD
> 
> *



split personalities


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *split personalities *



Lithium


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Lithium *


batteries


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *batteries *


 Bob


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *batteries *


the Energizer bunny...


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *the Energizer bunny... *



Me


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Me  *


 
dreamer


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *
> dreamer *



Speaking of dreamers 













Wish.


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Speaking of dreamers
> 
> Wish. *



true.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *true.  *



False.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *true.  *



love


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *love *


happy


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *happy  *



giddy


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *giddy *



Jubilant


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Jubilant *



celebration


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *celebration *



birthday


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *celebration *


cake


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *cake   *



Ice cream


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Ice cream *



chocolate


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *chocolate *


stress-reliever


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *stress-reliever  *



sex


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *sex *



spooning


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *spooning *



ass


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *ass *



butthead


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *butthead *



Beavis


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Beavis *


heh-heh-heh-heh-heh-heh


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Beavis *



hysterical


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *heh-heh-heh-heh-heh-heh *



 uhhhhhhhhhhh uh huh huh huh huh huh


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> * uhhhhhhhhhhh uh huh huh huh huh huh *



mental


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *mental *



Dems:shrug:


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Dems:shrug: *



friendly


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *friendly *



Deceiving.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Deceiving. *



manipulative


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *manipulative *



sucker


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *sucker *



BJ


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *BJ *



hummmmmmm


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *BJ *



Rosie


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Rosie *



palms


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *palms *



hand


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *hand *


stroke


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *stroke   *



pet


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *pet  *


 snake


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *snake *[/QUOTE
> 
> Creep


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Creep *


 crawl


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *crawl *



Infant


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Infant *



diapers


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *diapers *



pull-ups


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *diapers *


dirty


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *dirty *



trashcan


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *trashcan *


Oscar the Grouch


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *Oscar the Grouch *



Cookie Monster


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *Oscar the Grouch *



Elmo


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Elmo *



Big Bird


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Big Bird *



TC missed her bus again


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *TC missed her bus again    *


 b!tch



as in that's what she's gonna do


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *b!tch
> 
> as in that's what she's gonna do *


complain


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *complain  *



nag


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *nag *


 whine


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *whine *


 beer


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *beer *



cheers!


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *cheers! *


 NORM!


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *NORM! *


 Coach


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Coach *


Gibbs


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Coach *


bags


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Gibbs     *


 Post-season Play!


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *bags *


 boobs


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *boobs *


 men:shrug:


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *men:shrug: *


dudes


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *dude *


ranch


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ranch *


cowboys


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *cowboys *



Stetson


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *cowboys *



Texas


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Texas *


tornado


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *tornado *



Trailor park


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *tornado *



basement


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *basement *



Meth lab


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Meth lab *


 explosion


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *explosion *



Combustion


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Combustion *



engine


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *engine *



Motor


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Motor *



firetruck!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *firetruck! *



Sexy firewomen models


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Sexy firewomen models *


 
HOTT FIREMEN!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *
> HOTT FIREMEN!! *



HOSE!


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *
> HOTT FIREMEN!! *



time to go home to Hubby


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *time to go home to Hubby *


thats what I'm talking 'bout!


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *thats what I'm talking 'bout!  *


same


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *same *



identical


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *identical *


twins


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *twins *



stretch marks


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *stretch marks *



Fatty


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Fatty *



tubby


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *tubby *


smith


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *smith *



Jones


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Jones *


Davey


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Davey *



Monkeys


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Monkees *



Mickey


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Mickey *



Mouse


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Mouse *


 Jerry


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Jerry *



German


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *German *


chocolate


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *chocolate *



Dove Bar


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Dove Bar *



soap


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *soap *



bubbles


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *bubbles *



Stripper


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Stripper *


Sleuth


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Sleuth    *



detective


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *detective *



dick


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *dick    *



Peter


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Peter *


Pan


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Pan *


cook


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *cook  *


restaurant


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *restaurant *



Fine dining


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Fine dining *


Ruby Tuesdays


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *Ruby Tuesdays  *



That is a rednecks version of fine dining. 







Emerald.


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *That is a rednecks version of fine dining.
> 
> 
> Emerald. *



I got yer redneck rightcheer biatch...   

Ruby.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *I got yer redneck rightcheer biatch...
> 
> Ruby. *



Diamond


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *I got yer redneck rightcheer biatch...
> 
> Ruby. *



Tell me something I dont know. 






Diamond.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Tell me something I dont know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamond. *



He beat me to it!


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Tell me something I dont know.
> 
> Diamond. *



That you wish you could get with me... LOL   

engagement


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Diamond *


stud


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *That you wish you could get with me... LOL
> 
> engagement *



Thats a hypothesis on your part.  You cant predict my mind. 





Marriage.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *stud *



Muffin


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *stud *



BL


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *BL   *



 The Great.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> * The Great. *


delusional


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *delusional   *



Dream


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Dream *


nightmare


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *nightmare  *


 Elm Street


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Elm Street *



Freddy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Freddy *


ready


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ready *



set


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *set *



matching


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *matching *



CUTE


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *CUTE  *



Handsome


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Handsome *


BL (again)  

attractive


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *BL (again)
> 
> attractive   *



Stunning.


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Stunning. *


gorgeous


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *gorgeous  *



Beautiful


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Beautiful *


children


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *children *



Hellians


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Hellians *


scamps


----------



## Ridgegirl_4

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *scamps *


scalawag... LOL... I like that word.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Ridgegirl_4 _
> *scalawag... LOL... I like that word.  *



rascal  

(I do too.  I like unusual phrases, too.  "Crustean capturing devices" and "raw colored fleece" are two on signs in the area.)


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *rascal
> 
> (I do too.  I like unusual phrases, too.  "Crustean capturing devices" and "raw colored fleece" are two on signs in the area.) *



Buckwheat


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Buckwheat *


O-Tay!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *O-Tay! *



Memories...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Memories... *


Cats (The Musical)


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Cats (The Musical) *



Lion King


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Lion King *


Simba


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Simba *



Nala


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Nala *


Zazu


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Zazu *



Rafiki


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Rafiki *



Mufasa


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Mufasa *



Timon


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Timon *


Pumbaa


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Pumbaa *



fart


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *fart  *


beans


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *beans *



musical


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *musical *


chairs


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *chairs *



electric


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *electric *



wired


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *wired *



coffee


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *coffee *


grinds


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *grinds   *



gyrates


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *gyrates *



rotates


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *rotates   *



spins


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *spins  *



dizzy


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *dizzy *



Blonde


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Blonde  *



Vrai


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Vrai    *


 Brunette (last I heard anyway)


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *Brunette (last I heard anyway) *



Redhead  (my fave)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Redhead *


freckles


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Redhead  (my fave)  *



Lucille Ball


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Lucille Ball *



Ricky Ricardo


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Ricky Ricardo *



Babalooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Babalooooooooooooooooooooooooooo *



Bongos


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Bongos *



steel drums


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Bongos *


chimpanzee


(think Dire Straits' "Money for Nothing")


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *chimpanzee
> 
> 
> (think Dire Straits' "Money for Nothing") *


 Bonzo


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *Bonzo *


Reagan


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Reagan *



Bush


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Bush *


whacker


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *whacker    *


 weed


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Dymphna _
> *weed  *


eater


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *eater     *



bulimic


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *bulimic *


anorexic


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *anorexic *



skinny


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *skinny *


non-fat mocha latte


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *non-fat mocha latte *



carbohydrates


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *carbohydrates *


my favorite food group 






no, i'm not a tard, i know carbs aren't a food group


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *carbohydrates *


 Hey wench, you know we have more than one tread right?


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *carbohydrates *



Atkins


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Atkins *



protein


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *protein *



Meat


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Meat *


beat


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *beat *



Pummel


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Pummel *



smash


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *smash *



Destroy


----------



## itsbob

paranoia will destroy ya!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Destroy *



detonate


----------



## itsbob

potentate


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *potentate *



ruler


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *ruler *



Measure


----------



## itsbob

"[----------]" is 10 i nches!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Measure *



quantity


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *quantity *



quality!!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *quality!! *



Price


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Price *



Vincent!!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Vincent!! *



Scary voice


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Scary voice *



Cindy Lauper!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Cindy Lauper!! *[/QUOTE
> 
> FUN (Girls Just Wanna Have)


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by itsbob
> Cindy Lauper!! [/QUOTE
> 
> FUN (Girls Just Wanna Have)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Expensive Date!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Expensive Date!! *



Cheap!


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Cheap! *



& EASY!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *& EASY!! *



challenging


----------



## itsbob

ice princess


----------



## Filth08xXx

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *ice princess *



A queen of snow, far beyond compare, lips attuned to symmetry, sought her everywhere- dark liquored eyes, and arabian nightmare...she was ersulie posessed of a milky white skin, my porcelain yin, a graceful angel of sin...and for her the breeze stank of sunset and camphor...and inquisitive glance, like the shadows they dance on my love picking rue by the light of the moon...putting reason to flight or sentencing death their way...they crept thru woods mesmorized...by the Taffeta lay, of her hips that held sway...save a mist on the rise, a deadly blessing to hide...her ghost in the fog...

uhh word association...if I was supposed to type what "ice princess" brought to mind, then ther it is ^ ^ ^ BUT if I got it all wrong..then let it be.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *ice princess *



frigid


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *frigid *



Freezer


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Freezer *



carcass


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *carcass *



Road kill


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Pumbaa *



Singin... In the jungle the mighty jungle!!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Road kill *



Possum (stew)


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Possum (stew) *



Beverly Hillbillies!!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Beverly Hillbillies!! *



TV Land


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *TV Land *



skinemax!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *TV Land *



Escape!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *skinemax!! *



HBO


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Escape! *


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by itsbob _



Need to tie better knots!!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Escape! *



Alcatraz.


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Alcatraz. *



Papillon!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Papillon! *



Pavillion


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Pavillion *



GAZEBO!


----------



## The Jackoholic

good mustard  i think


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *GAZEBO! *



HOT TUB SURROUND


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *good mustard  i think *



Grey Poupon!!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Grey Poupon!! *



 Waynes World


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> * Waynes World *



PARTY TIME... EXCELLENT!!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *HOT TUB SURROUND *



Pete


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *PARTY TIME... EXCELLENT!! *



EXTREME CLOSE UP AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



SWING SWING SWING


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Pete *



Loaded


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Loaded *



Cannon


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Cannon *



Ball


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Ball *



Basket


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Ball *


----------



## itsbob

Roman Emperor.. testi-clees!!


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Grey Poupon!! *


 ugly turd


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *ugly turd *



Ralph Nader


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Roman Emperor.. testi-clees!! *



Vasectomy


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Emperor *



Leader


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Vasectomy *



Torture


----------



## The Jackoholic

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Vasectomy *



freedom from more kids


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Torture *



Sadist


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *freedom from more kids *



Abstinence.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Sadist *



Inflict.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Inflict. *



tolerate


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *tolerate  *



Suffer


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Suffer *



Enjoy


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Enjoy *



Coca~Cola


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Coca~Cola *



Dr Pepper!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Dr Pepper! *



Forrest Gump


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Forrest Gump *



sweetheart


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *sweetheart *



Sweet tart


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Sweet tart *



sour (favorite when I was a kid)


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *sour *



Patch kids


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Patch kids *



Cabbage:silly:


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Cabbage:silly: *



Greens


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Greens *



Salad  (caesar dressing)


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Salad  (caesar dressing) *



Lettuce.


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Lettuce. *


Pray


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *Pray *



kneel


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *kneel *



Knee


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Knee *



leg


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *leg *



Hip


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Hip *



thigh


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *thigh *



Chicken


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Chicken *



Frank Perdue


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Frank Perdue *



Old bald man.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Old bald man. *



Rogaine


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Rogaine *



Miracle grow.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Miracle grow. *



BIG


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *BIG *



Large


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Large *



butt


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Large *



Super-size


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *butt *



Hole


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Super-size *



Biggie-size.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Biggie-size. *



OBESE


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *OBESE *




Fatty


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Fatty *



Blimp


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Blimp *



ie subs


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *ie subs *



Quiznos


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Quiz *



Exam


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Exam *



Physical


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Physical *



Fit


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Fit *



Gym


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Gym *



Jungle


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Jungle *



Rainforest


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Rainforest *



BOOBS!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *BOOBS!! *


  

Birds


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *
> 
> Birds *



BIG boobs!!


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *BIG boobs!! *


 reduction


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *reduction *



SEDUCTION!!


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *SEDUCTION!! *


 sexy


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *sexy *



Alluring


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Alluring *



Eye candy


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Alluring *



Nice Ones!!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Nice Ones!!! *



Captivating


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Captivating *


 riveting


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *riveting *



mesmerize


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *mesmerize *


 charm<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_98.gif' alt='Sexy 5' border=0></a>


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *charm<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_98.gif' alt='Sexy 5' border=0></a> *



Flirt


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Flirt *



My Older Sister


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *My Older Sister *



Senior


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Senior *



Junior.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Junior. *



Little


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Little *



Tiny


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Tiny *



"peanut"


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *"peanut" *



Chestnut


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Chestnut *



Pecan (you wanted me to say boobs!)


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *can *



 


-o-worms.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *
> 
> 
> -o-worms. *



Apple


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Apple *



Sour.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Sour. *



Sweet


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Sweet *



Sugar


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Sugar *



Honey


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Honey *



Bee


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Bee *



Queen


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Queen *



King


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *King *



Hill


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Hill *



Top


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Top *



Head


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Head *



Hair.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Hair. *



Kinky


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Kinky *



Girls


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Girls *



Females


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Females *



Sexy


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Sexy *



Victoria's Secret


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Victoria's Secret *



Whisper


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *    *



I've never heard what her secret was all about


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *I've never heard what her secret was all about  *


garden


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *garden *



Growth


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Growth *



Spurt


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Spurt *



quick


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *quick *




men


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *men *



Male


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Male *



Fe


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Fe *



Santa


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Santa *



Elf


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Elf *



Toys


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Toys *



BL's top drawer.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *BL's top drawer. *



Socks


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Socks *



Stockings


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Stockings *




Garter


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Garter *



Belt


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Belt *



Buckle


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Buckle *



up


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *up *



down


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *down *



Diagonal


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Diagonal *



Horizontal


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Horizontal *



Vertical


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Vertical *



Crossword Puzzle


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Puzzle *



Mind boggler


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Mind boggler *



Scrambled


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Scrambled *



eggs


----------



## Tina2001aniT

bacon


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *eggs *



Boiled


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Boiled *



water.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *bacon *



Sausage.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Sausage. *



biscuit


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Sausage. *



Scrapple


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *biscuit *



Sea


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Sea *



saw


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *saw *



Tree


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Scrapple *



Left overs.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Tree *



fort


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *fort *



Protection.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Protection. *



Safe


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *Safe *



Body guard


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Body guard *



Guns


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Guns *



ghetto


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *ghetto *



D.C.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *D.C. *



US capitol


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *US capitol *



Watergate


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Watergate *



Nixon


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Nixon *



Scandal


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Scandal *



Press Story


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Press Story *



Media


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Media *



No free time


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *No free time *



Recess


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Recess *



please


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *please *



Maybe!


----------



## Tina2001aniT

not


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *not *



Maybe:shrug:


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Maybe:shrug: *



naahh


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *not *



Never!


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Never! *



ever


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *naahh *



ok


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *ever *



eternity


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *eternity *



burn


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *burn *



combust


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *combust *



ignite


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *combust *



Engine.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *ignite *



set


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *set *



up


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *up *



sky


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *sky *



atmosphere


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *atmosphere *



Stratosphere


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Stratosphere *



Milky Way


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Milky Way *



candy bar


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *candy bar *



tempting


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *tempting *



sex


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *sex *



goddess


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *goddess *



Athena


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *goddess *



Jenna Jammison


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Athena *



Greek God


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Greek God *



  Zeus


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *(Nope--Greek Goddess!)  Zeus *



(nevertheless she is a god) 




Hercules


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *(nevertheless she is a god)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hercules *



Pan


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Pan *



non-stick


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *non-stick *



Teflon


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Teflon *



Strong metal.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Strong metal. *



Steel


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Steel *



wOoL


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *wOoL *



Sheep


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Sheep *



Black


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Black *



Gray


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Gray *



Middle ground


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Middle ground *



Independent


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Independent *



Most US citizens


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Most US citizens *



Liberated


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Liberated *



Peace


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Peace *



Joy


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Joy *



Happiness


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Happiness *



Calm


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Calm *



Mellow:silly:


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Mellow:silly: *



Yellow


----------



## itsbob

QUITE RIGHT!!


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Yellow  *



chicken


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *chicken *


fried


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *fried *



electrocuted


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *electrocuted *


zapped


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *zapped *



Jolt


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Jolt *



cola


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cola    *



Dr. Pepper


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Dr. Pepper *



Dr. Pete


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Dr. Pete   *



MD  (manic-delusional)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *MD  (manic-delusional) *


MPD


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *MPD    *



Multiple


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Multiple *


twins


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *twins *



connected


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *connected *



Everyone


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Everyone *



Alllllllllll..........


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Alllllllllll.......... *



in the family


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *in the family *



way


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *way *



out there


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *way *



off course


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *off course *


lost


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *lost *



Found


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Found *



Finders Keepers!!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Finders Keepers!! *



Trash digger!:silly:


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Trash digger!:silly: *


forumite?


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *forumite?   *



'tard


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *forumite?   *



termite


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *'tard *



feathered


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *termite *



Woodie


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Woodie *


woodpecker


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *woodpecker *



red


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *red *



Bloody


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Bloody *


nose


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *nose *



picker


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *picker *


grinner


----------



## Picky11Pms

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *grinner *


meat


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Picky11Pms _
> *meat *



grinder


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *grinder *


the grind


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *the grind *



9-5


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *9-5 *



Lily Tomlin confused: was that her name?)


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *Lily Tomlin confused: was that her name?) *



Dolly Parton


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *Dolly Parton *



BOOBS!  (I knew I'd get that in there somewhere!)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *BOOBS!  *



MMan

(and no, that wasn't a typo.    )


----------



## newnickname

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *MMan
> 
> (and no, that wasn't a typo.    ) *


DMan


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by newnickname _
> *DMan *



Stud  (for hire)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Stud  *



diamond


----------



## newnickname

pearl


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by newnickname _
> *pearl *


swine


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *swine *



Pork


----------



## K_Jo

beans


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *beans *


clobbers


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *clobbers *



batter


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *batter *


baseball


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *baseball *



Little League (tonight at 6:00)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Little League *


coaches


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *coaches *



Team Mom


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Team Mom *


minivan


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *minivan *



Acura MDX (does this belong in the 'what you drive thread'!)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Acura MDX *


import


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *import *



USA (Detroit maybe?)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *USA (Detroit maybe?) *


Motor City


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Motor City *



Born To Run (don't even ask)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Born To Run (don't even ask) *


The Boss


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *The Boss   *



Bruce


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Bruce *



the plumber


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *the plumber *



prunes


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *prunes *


lops


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *lops *



Rabbit


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Rabbit *



netherland dwarf


----------



## Wenchy

Posted by SuperGrover:  Netherland Dwarf

Holland (cute-pic--thanks!)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Holland *


windmills


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *windmills *



Clogs


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Clogs *



dustin


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *dusting
> 
> *



Swiffer!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Swiffer! *


cleaning


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cleaning *



house


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *house *



keeper


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *keeper    *



Light House


----------



## darkriver4362

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Light House *



Point Lookout


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by darkriver4362 _
> *Point Lookout *



haunted


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *haunted *




Deez Drawrers


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *Deez Drawrers *



Jerk (off)


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Jerk (off) *




Penthouse


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *Penthouse *



Playboy


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Playboy *



hoohoos


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *hoohoos *



Paris Hilton


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Paris Hilton *



2x4


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *2x4 *



Carpenter's ( dream!)


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Carpenter's ( dream!) *



porch


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *porch *



swing (led me into that one didn't ya--)


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *swing (led me into that one didn't ya--) *



Play ground.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Play ground. *



Merry-Go-Round


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Merry-Go-Round *



Horse


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Horse *



carousel


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *carousel *



Music


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Music *



melody


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *melody *



Tune:guitar:


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Tune:guitar: *



Jam


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Jam *



Jelly


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Jelly *



PB


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *PB *



Sandwich


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Sandwich *



Bread


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Bread *



Sliced


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Sliced *



Ham


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Ham *



cheese


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *cheese *



Sub


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Sub *



way


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *way *



runway


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *runway *



Plane


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Plane *



seat


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *seat *



car


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *car *



drive


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *drive *



Direct


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Direct *


to the point


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *to the Point *



Lookout


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Lookout *


sentry


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sentry *



guard


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *guard *


dog


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *dog *



men


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tatercake _
> *men *


boys


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *boys *



baseball


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *baseball *


spitting


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *spitting *



chew (tobacco)


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *chew (tobacco) *



bubblegum


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *bubblegum *



blow


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *blow  *


hard


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hard   *



turgid


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *turgid *


swollen


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *swollen   *



Cold (shower)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Cold (shower)  *


shrinkage


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *shrinkage    *



miniscule


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *miniscule  *


microscopic


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *microscopic *



Biology


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Biology *


Chemistry


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Chemistry *



science


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *science *


blinded


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *blinded *



Black (Hi K-Jo!)


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Black (Hi K-Jo!) *


Jack ('sup Wenchy?)


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *Jack ('sup Wenchy?) *



Ripper  (wenchy-how'd everything go?)


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *Ripper  (wenchy-how'd everything go?) *



Hoo-Hoos!  (sent her home.  I'm on call--had her kids all night--I'm tired)


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Fish (that sux, take a nap )


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *Fish (that sux, take a nap ) *



Beer  (Why can't she pop them out like I did?)


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Beer  (Why can't she pop them out like I did?) *




 nuts (lol, sucks to be her, just popped mine out too)


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *nuts (lol, sucks to be her, just popped mine out too) *



salt


----------



## Tina2001aniT

WATER


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *WATER *



Hottub!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Hottub! *


bubbles


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bubbles   *



blow


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *blow *


up


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *up  *


chuck


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *chuck *


wagon


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *wagon *



Chili


----------



## Tina2001aniT

beans


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *beans *



GAS!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *GAS!  *


stank


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *stank    *



Swamp (gas)--


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Swamp (gas)-- *


gators


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *gators *



Everglades


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Everglades *



plane crash


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Everglades *


Airboats


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Airboats *


big fan


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *big fan *



zealot


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *zealot *



fanatic


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *fanatic *



Philly


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Philly *



Cheesesteak (best one I ever had was in Cherry Hill NJ)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Cheesesteak (best one I ever had was in Cherry Hill NJ) *



BuddyLee  (I have to say that or he'd KILL me   )


----------



## newnickname

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *BuddyLee  (I have to say that or he'd KILL me   ) *


jeans


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by newnickname _
> *jeans *



Levi's (still the best!)


----------



## newnickname

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Levi's (still the best!) *


acid wash


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by newnickname _
> *acid wash *


Woodstock


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Woodstock *



Don't eat the brown acid


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *Don't eat the brown acid *


drop


----------



## Tina2001aniT

dead


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *dead *


head


----------



## BadGirl

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *head *


Jerry Garcia:guitar: :silly:


----------



## BadGirl

> _Originally posted by BadGirl _
> *Jerry Garcia:guitar: :silly: *


fried


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by BadGirl _
> *fried *


baked


----------



## Tina2001aniT

ziti


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *ziti *



Pasta!~


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Pasta!~ *



marinara


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *marinara *



seafood (Red Roost in Whitehaven has the best!)


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *seafood (Red Roost in Whitehaven has the best!) *


 Newburg


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *Newburg *


Lobster


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Lobster *



Cape Cod


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Lobster *



yuck!


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Cape Cod *


Vodka


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *Vodka *



Tonic


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *Tonic *


water


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *water *



filter


----------



## K_Jo

cigarette


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *cigarette *



butt


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *butt *


munch


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *munch *



EAT!


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *EAT! *




mor chikin


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *mor chikin *



Of The Sea!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Sea! *



Monster


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Monster *



DH


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *DH *



Dingle Hopper.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Dingle Hopper. *



Thing-a-ma-jig


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *Thing-a-ma-jig *



Widget


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *Thing-a-ma-jig *



Whatchamacallit   _"the candy bar"_


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Whatchamacallit   "the candy bar" *



Mounds!


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Mounds! *



NICE ONES!!  Yet again!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *NICE ONES!!   *



Two


----------



## newnickname

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Two *


SEX


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by newnickname _
> *SEX *



male or female :shrug:


----------



## newnickname

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *male or female :shrug: *


SEX


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by newnickname _
> *SEX *



Pervert!  (only cause you posted it twice!)


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by newnickname _
> *SEX *



male or female :shrug:


----------



## newnickname

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *male or female :shrug: *



SEXSEX


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by newnickname _
> *SEXSEX *



YESYESYESYESYESYESYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS....

*whew*


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *YESYESYESYESYESYESYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS....
> 
> *whew*   *



CIgarette?


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *CIgarette? *


Light?


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Light? *



Beer Nazis


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *Beer Nazis *


beer wenches


----------



## newnickname

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *beer wenches *


socket wrenches


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by newnickname _
> *socket wrenches *


tools  :tool:


----------



## newnickname

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *tools  :tool: *


loot  (you're a loot)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by newnickname _
> *loot  *


haul


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *haul *



trucking


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *trucking *


long-distance


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *long-distance *



phone bill


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *phone bill *


charges


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Light? *



Less Filling!!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Less Filling!! *


Tastes Great!


----------



## newnickname

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Tastes Great!   *



Mmmmmmm


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by newnickname _
> *Mmmmmmm *


Bop


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Bop *



Bop it


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *Bop it *


She Bop


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *She Bop *



Cyndi Lauper


----------



## newnickname

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Cyndi Lauper *



leg warmers


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by newnickname _
> *leg warmers *



Flashdance


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Flashdance *


what a feeling


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *what a feeling *



Irene Cara


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Irene Cara *


has-been


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *has-been *



history


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *history *


 repeated


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *repeated *



stutter


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *stutter *


nervous


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *nervous *



Cold shower at nudist camp


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *Cold shower at nudist camp *



shriveled


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *shriveled *


shrunken


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *shrunken *



head


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *head *


of the class


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *of the class *



Valedictorian


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Valedictorian *



Salutatorian


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Salutatorian *



graduate


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *graduate *



me!


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *me!    *



#####


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *me!    *



modest


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *#####
> 
> 
> *



TY


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *modest *



Pixie


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Pixie    *



Lexus


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Lexus *


ladder


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ladder *



boat


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *boat *


float


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *float *



buoy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *buoy *


gull


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *gull *



scavenger


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *scavenger *



board troll


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by FromTexas _
> *board troll *



lurker


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *lurker *



creep


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *creep *



charmer


----------



## Tina2001aniT

snake


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *snake *



jerk


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *jerk *



a**hole


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *a**hole *



loser


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *loser  *


 stupid...


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *stupid... *



clueless:silly:


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *clueless:silly: *




Darky.....j/k  



Blonde


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *Darky.....j/k
> 
> 
> 
> Blonde *



dizzy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *dizzy  *


"pasted out"


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *"pasted out"
> 
> 
> *



glue


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *glue *



horse


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *horse    *



gelatin


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *gelatin *


jiggle


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *jiggle *



wiggle


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *wiggle *


worm


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *worm *



bait


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *bait *


hook


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hook *



line


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *line *


sinker


  I just _knew_ you were going to say line.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sinker
> 
> 
> I just knew you were going to say line.   *



lead

 I knew you were going to say sinker!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *lead*


follow


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *follow *



imitate


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *imitate *


mock


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *mock *



false


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *false *


fake


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *fake *



silicone


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *silicone  *


implants


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *implants *



Pixie


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Pixie *


dust


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *dust *



mites


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *mites *



parasitic


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *parasitic *


leech


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *leech *



bloodsucker


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *bloodsucker *


mosquitoes


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *mosquitoes    *



West Nile Virus


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *West Nile Virus *


infected


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *infected *



disease


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *disease *


contagious


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *contagious *



yawns


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *yawns *


sleep


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *sleep  *



snore!


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *snore! *



aggravating


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *aggervating *



annoying


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *annoying *



coworkers


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *coworkers *



superiors


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *superiors *



lazy


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *lazy *



bums


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *bums *



posterior


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *posterior *


anterior


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *anterior *



front


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *front *


and center


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *and center *



middle


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *middle *


finger


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *finger *



digit


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *digit *


appendage


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *appendage *



hanging


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *hanging *


low


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *low  *



thatsnotitlower


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *thatsnotitlower  *



thigh


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *thigh  *


breast


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *breast *



udder


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *udder *


milk!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *milk! *



mustache


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *mustache *


Rides


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *Rides  *



merry-go-round!


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *merry-go-round! *


carnival


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *carnival *



gypsies


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *gypsies *


tramps


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *tramps *



sluts


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *sluts *


K Jo!  j/k

easy


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *K Jo!  j/k
> 
> easy *



prude (me)


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *prude (me) *


virgin (me) :biggergrin:


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *virgin (me) :biggergrin: *



pure (me)


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *pure (me) *


white (me)


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *white (me)  *



popcorn


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *popcorn *


movies!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *movies! *



back row!:


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *back row!:  *


 fondle


----------



## littlemisthing

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *fondle  *



JH


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by littlemisthing _
> *JH *


juicy


----------



## littlemisthing

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *juicy  *



I can't help it.  I'm just a badgirl.


----------



## tatgirl99

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *juicy  *



fruit


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by tatgirl99 _
> *fruit *


vegetable


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *vegetable *



Stand


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *Stand *


sit


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *sit *


seat


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *seat *



cushion


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *cushion *


soft


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *soft *



pliable


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *pliable *


 gold


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *gold *


plated


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *plated *



Food Network


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Food Network *


 channel


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *channel *



remote


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *remote *


 control


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *control *



dominating


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *dominating *


 whips


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *whips *



chains


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *chains *


 hand cuffs


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *hand cuffs *



policeman


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *policeman *


 law


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *law *



lawyer


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *lawyer *


 crook


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *crook *


Nixon


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Nixon *



Watergate


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Watergate *


 salad


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *salad *



Caesar


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Caesar *


 Et tu, Brute? :shrug:


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Et tu, Brute? :shrug: *



traitor


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *traitor *


 Benedict Arnold


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Arnold *


governor


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *governor *



California


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *California *


 state


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *state *



country


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *country *


 land


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *land *


ho!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ho! *



prostitute


----------



## littlemisthing

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *prostitute *



Slut


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by littlemisthing _
> *Slut *



free


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *free *



nothing!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *nothing! *



Something


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Something *



Special


----------



## littlemisthing

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Special *



Ed


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by littlemisthing _
> *Ed *



Mr.


----------



## littlemisthing

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Mr. *



Mrs.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Mr. *



Clean


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Clean *



Spotless


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Spotless *



Sanitary


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Sanitary *




napkin


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *napkin *



tablecloth


----------



## littlemisthing

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *tablecloth *



plate


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *tablecloth *



picnic


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *picnic *



Table


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *picnic *



camping!


----------



## littlemisthing

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *camping! *



Site


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by littlemisthing _
> *Site *



tent


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *tent *



sleeping bag


----------



## littlemisthing

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *sleeping bag *



Fun!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by littlemisthing _
> *Fun! *



Wild


----------



## littlemisthing

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Wild *



Party!


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Wild *



crazy


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *crazy *



Sex (you left me no choice)


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Sex (you left me no choice) *



WHo me?   


Kitten


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *WHo me?
> 
> 
> Kitten *



Pussy (so there )


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Pussy *


willow


----------



## littlemisthing

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *willow *



tree


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by littlemisthing _
> *tree *


oak


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *oak *



pollen


----------



## Angel

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *pollen  *


 yellow


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Angel _
> *yellow *



buttercup (flower)


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *buttercup (flower) *


 Roses


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Roses  *



Stargazer ---- (fill in the blank)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Stargazer ---- (fill in the blank) *


Lily (I planted a whole bunch of them a couple of weeks again)


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Lily (I planted a whole bunch of them a couple of weeks again) *



pad


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *pad *


apartment


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *apartment *



bachelor


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *bachelor *



Party


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Party *



celebration


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *celebration *



New Years


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *New Years *


Times Square


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Times Square *



Broadway


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Broadway *



Play


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Play *


recreation


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *recreation *



Sport.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Sport. *



Lacrosse  (Salisbury Rules!)


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> * Salisbury *



Steak


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Steak *



Rare


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Rare *



DKC


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *DKC *



????? (ignorant Wench!)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *DKC *



  bananas


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *  bananas   *



Diddy Kong


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Kong *


King


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *King *



Ken


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *Ken *



Barbie


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Barbie *


doll


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *doll *



Toy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Toy *


Story


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Story *



Fantasy


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Story *



Buzz


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *Buzz *


cut


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cut *



scissors


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *scissors *


paper


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *scissors *


 blade


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *blade *


sling


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sling *



shot


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sling *


 Love that movie... mmmmm hmmmm...


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> mmmmm hmmmm... [/B]



questionable


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *shot *


put


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *put *



place


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *place *


mat


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *mat *



door


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *door *



Bell


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Bell *



Liberty


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Liberty *



Crack


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Crack *



House


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *House *



Driveway


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Driveway *



Gravel


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Gravel *


pebbles


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pebbles *



cocoa


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *cocoa *


crispies


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *crispies *



rice


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *rice *


cakes


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *rice *



saffron


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *saffron *


yellow


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *yellow *



chicken


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *chicken *


Perdue


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Perdue *



Salisbury


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Salisbury *


steak


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *steak   *



filet (wrapped in bacon for dinner tonight!)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *filet (wrapped in bacon for dinner tonight!) *


mignon


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *mignon   *



tender


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *tender *


love me


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *love me *



hug


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *hug  *


bear


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bear *



squirrels


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *squirrels *


nuts


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *squirrels *



nuts


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *nuts *



testicles  (Pretty sad I had to answer myself--where are you Jazzy?)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *testicles  (Pretty sad I had to answer myself--where are you Jazzy?) *



sack (actually, I answered the same right before you did, so you're actually answering me   )


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sack (actually, I answered the same right before you did, so you're actually answering me   ) *



pouch ( I see that now--stupid Wench!)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *pouch ( I see that now--stupid Wench!) *



kangaroo (I'm outta here now - c-ya tomorrow)


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *kangaroo (I'm outta here now - c-ya tomorrow) *



Australia (bye Jazz!--see you Saturday?)


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Australia (bye Jazz!--see you Saturday?) *



The Thorn Birds


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> * Thorn  *



RoSe


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *RoSe *



Red


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *RoSe *



Bush


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Bush *



Kerry


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Red *



Rum


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Kerry *



Canadates


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Rum *



Ale


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Ale *



Lager


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Lager *



Beer


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Beer *



Light


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Light   *



House


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *House *



Point Lookout


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Point Lookout *



Hauntings


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Hauntings *



Ghosts


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Ghosts *



Spirits


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Spirits *



Graveyard


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Graveyard *



Head stones.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Head stones. *



Granite


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Granite *


countertops


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *countertops *



kitchen


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *kitchen *


cooking


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *cooking *


frying


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *frying *


 nude


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *frying *



chicken


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *chicken  *


pot pie


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pot pie *



crust (my favorite part)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *crust (my favorite part) *


pie


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pie *



square root


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *square root *


algorithm


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *algorithm *



rules


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *rules *


regulations


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *regulations *



bureaucracy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *bureaucracy *


government


----------



## littlemisthing

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *government *



Feds


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by littlemisthing _
> *Feds *


Men in Black


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Men in Black *


 The bug


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *The bug *



RoseRed


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *RoseRed   *



Lush


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Lush *


verdant


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *verdant *



green


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *green *


frog


----------



## littlemisthing

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *frog *



jump


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by littlemisthing _
> *jump *


rope


----------



## littlemisthing

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *rope *



Clue


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by littlemisthing _
> *Clue *


Mrs. Peacock


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Mrs. Peacock *



icy bathtub


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *icy bathtub   *



total shrinkage   :shrug:


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *total shrinkage   :shrug: *



unfortunate


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *unfortunate *



unlucky


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *unlucky *



Upside-down Horse shoe


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Upside-down Horse shoe *


running out


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *running out *



empty


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *empty *



pockets


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *pockets *



AMF!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *pockets *



jeans (Sorry JH!)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *jeans (Sorry JH!) *


denim


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *denim *



canvas


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *canvas *


sails


----------



## littlemisthing

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sails *



boat


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by littlemisthing _
> *boat *


sink


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sink *


 kitchen


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *kitchen *


man's place


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *kitchen *



food


----------



## littlemisthing

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *food *



Candy


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by littlemisthing _
> *Candy *


 junk


----------



## littlemisthing

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *junk *



yard


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by littlemisthing _
> *yard *


 fence


----------



## littlemisthing

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *fence *



White


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by littlemisthing _
> *White *


house


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *house *


 home


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *home *


fries


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *fries *



salt!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *salt! *


pepper


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pepper *



jalapeno( my favorite!)


----------



## littlemisthing

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *jalapeno( my favorite!) *



Hot


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by littlemisthing _
> *Hot *


 Me...


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *Me... *



YOU!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *YOU! *


 US!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *US! *



team!


----------



## littlemisthing

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *US! *



Me too!


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *team! *


club


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *club *



clique


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *clique *


BANG!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *BANG!! *



OUCH!


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *OUCH! *



anti biotics


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *anti biotics *



penicillin


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *penicillin *



mold


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *mold *



spore


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *spore *



fern


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *fern *



frond


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *frond *



palm tree


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *palm tree *



palmetto (?)


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *palmetto (?) *



what
????
try that again.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *what
> ????
> try that again. *



state tree for South Carolina (It's like a small palm tree)


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *palm tree *



tropics


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *state tree for South Carolina (It's like a small palm tree) *



inbreds


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *tropics *



heat


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *inbreds *



incestuous


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *incestuous *



Wench!!!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *Wench!!!! *



servant


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *servant *





bartender


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *bartender *



psychologist


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *psychologist *



Quack


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *Quack *



fake (I am a psychologist-btw...)


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *fake (I am a psychologist-btw...) *




implants.  (so what? btw?)


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *implants.  (so what? btw?) *



Pamela (it doesn't matter--I do not practice.  btw--by the way)


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Pamela (it doesn't matter--I do not practice.  btw--by the way) *



hepatitus


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *hepatitus *



jaundice


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *jaundice *



Icterus


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *Icterus *


 (Icarus?)

Sun


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *(Icarus?)
> 
> Sun *



Icterus is the yellowing of the skin and eyes.
so sort of.

more lack of carrots I guess so my reply is




carrots


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *Icterus is the yellowing of the skin and eyes.
> so sort of.
> 
> more lack of carrots I guess so my reply is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carrots *



root (vegetable)


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *root (vegetable) *




potatoe


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *potatoe *



turnip


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *turnip *



Unexpected (turn-up)


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Unexpected (turn-up) *



Surprise


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Surprise *



Party


----------



## czygvtwkr

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Party *



Toga


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *Toga *


New Years Eve


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *New Years Eve *



Times Square


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *Times Square *



The big glowing ball


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *The big glowing ball *


 *DICK * Clark


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *DICK  Clark *



Rockin new years eve


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Rockin new years eve  *


 midnight


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *midnight *



The witching hour


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *The witching hour *


cauldrons


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cauldrons *



newts


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *newts *


lizards


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *lizards *


 tongue


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *tongue *



split


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *split *



banana


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *banana   *



whipped cream


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *banana   *


 bread


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *bread  *



butter


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *butter *


 face


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *face *



Pimple.


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Pimple. *


 zit


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *zit *



clearasil


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *clearasil *


ointment



(Maybe MM should have given this response.   )


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ointment
> 
> 
> 
> (Maybe MM should have given this response.   ) *



oink


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ointment
> 
> 
> 
> (Maybe MM should have given this response.   ) *


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *oink *


 scrapple


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> * *



OTC purchase...uncontrollable itch...ring any bells?  

nebbermind...  tarp as a shack...


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *scrapple *



cholesterol


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *OTC purchase...uncontrollable itch...ring any bells?
> 
> nebbermind...  tarp as a shack...
> 
> 
> *


  oh... I didn't relate that, because my otc purchase kept me from running to the bathroom every 5 minutes...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *cholesterol *


clogged arteries


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *clogged arteries *



Ted Kennedy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Ted Kennedy *


bloated buffoon


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bloated buffoon *



varicose veins


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *varicose veins *



surgery (I am bumping this because I miss this game!)


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *surgery (I am bumping this because I miss this game!) *



C-section


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *C-section *



######


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *###### *



jimminy cricket!





when my brother and I were little, my mom would always say "jimminy cricket!" because she didn't want to say "Jesus Christ" around us.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *jimminy cricket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when my brother and I were little, my mom would always say "jimminy cricket!" because she didn't want to say "Jesus Christ" around us. *



That is the most hillarious and sad thing I've heard all day. 




Pinnochio


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *jimminy cricket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when my brother and I were little, my mom would always say "jimminy cricket!" because she didn't want to say "Jesus Christ" around us. *



if you correlate(sp!!?) ###### with jimminy cricket, Buddy should do just fine


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *That is the most hillarious and sad thing I've heard all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinnochio *



beauty & the beast


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *if you correlate(sp!!?) ###### with jimminy cricket, Buddy should do just fine  *



what can I say, I'm just full of interesting stories.


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *what can I say, I'm just full of interesting stories. *



Tease


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *beauty   *



You.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *You. *



melt.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *melt.  *



 I love flattering girls.  Its my specialty until I spill a drink on them.


----------



## SmallTown

get a room already


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *melt. *



chocolate


----------



## TrigunForever

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *chocolate *



Vanilla!


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by TrigunForever _
> *Vanilla! *



Ice


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *Ice *


cream


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *Ice *



Cube


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Cube *



box


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *box *


 orox


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *orox *



couldn't find that word in the dictionary--were you trying to say Borox.

oxymoron


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *couldn't find that word in the dictionary--were you trying to say Borox.
> 
> oxymoron *






pssst.....box o rox


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *
> 
> 
> pssst.....box o rox   *



I did get it--just want to play the word game.

Ignorance


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *
> Ignorance *



bliss


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *bliss *



heavenly


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *heavenly *



clouds


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *clouds *



Over my head.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Over my head. *



tylenol is good for that


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *tylenol is good for that *



How's about some percoset(sp).


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *How's about some percoset(sp). *



sure, then you'll feel like you're on a cloud with the carebears  

(btw --- it's percocet)


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *
> 
> (btw --- it's percocet) *



So close, yet so far.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *So close, yet so far. *



story of my life


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *story  *



novel


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *novel *


 The Notebook


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *novel *



library (or liberry, as I like to call it)


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *The Notebook *




I LOVE nicholas sparks!!!!


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *The Notebook *



Nicholas Sparks


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *I LOVE nicholas sparks!!!! *


 I saw previews for the movie.. Looks pretty good...


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> * Sparks *



Wire.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Wire. *




Ties


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *Ties *




Twist.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Twist. *



Shout


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *Shout *



Pixie.


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Pixie. *


 perfect


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Pixie. *



Dust   





TMI, Why you shouting Pixie???  :shrug:


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *Dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TMI, Why you shouting Pixie???  :shrug: *



Bunny


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Bunny *



easter


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Bunny *



Hop


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *Hop *



Hip


----------



## Tina2001aniT

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Hip *



huggers


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Tina2001aniT _
> *huggers *



tree


----------



## Toxick




----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Toxick _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Blame Kain.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *  Kain. *



toy


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *toy *


 DQ


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *DQ *



soft serv


----------



## Voter2002

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *soft serv *



flaccid


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Voter2002 _
> *flaccid *



stiff


----------



## Voter2002

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *stiff *


upper lip


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Voter2002 _
> *upper lip *


 stiff--posted by Wench

hiding (emotion)


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *
> 
> hiding  *


 concealer


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *concealer *



make-up


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *make-up *


 test


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *test *



drive


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *drive *


 shaft


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *shaft *



pole


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *pole  *


 Dance<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_97.gif' alt='Sexy 4' border=0></a>


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Dance<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_97.gif' alt='Sexy 4' border=0></a> *



Bada Bing


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Bada Bing *


Bada Boom


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Bada Boom *



onomatopoeia


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Bada Boom *



Who's your daddy........


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *onomatopoeia *


sounds like


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sounds like *



homonym


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *homonym *



horomones


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *hormones *



raging


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *raging *



Wild


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Wild *



beast


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *beast *



beauty


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *beauty *


parlor


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *parlor *



Bordello


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Bordello *


prostitutes


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *parlor *



massage


----------



## Sramctrtldov

MOM!!!


----------



## Sramctrtldov

how was that??


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *prostitutes *



Hooker.


----------



## feelinirie

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Hooker. *



TJ


----------



## Sramctrtldov

Mom


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by feelinirie _
> *TJ *


Jeep


----------



## feelinirie

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Jeep *




wrangler


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by feelinirie _
> *wrangler *



George Strait


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

sooooo many words come to mind.......lets try ....



blushing: 




collar


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by fttrsbeerwench _
> *sooooo many words come to mind.......lets try ....
> 
> 
> 
> blushing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collar *



button


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *button *



hole


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *hole *



puncher


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *puncher *



glove


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *glove *



mittens


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *mittens *



kids


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *kids *


goats


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *goats *



butting heads


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *butting heads *


forumites


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *forumites   *



buttheads


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *buttheads    *


night crew


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *night crew   *



Grave yard shift.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Grave yard shift. *



Overnight


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Overnight *



Trucking Co.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Trucking Co. *


long haul


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *long haul *



Marriage.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Marriage. *


divorce


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *divorce *



Lawyer.


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Lawyer. *



Leeches


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Lawyer. *



money


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *money *


hungry


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hungry *



Man tv dinners.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Man tv dinners. *


aluminum trays


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *aluminum trays *



Plates.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Plates. *


Paper.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Paper. *



News.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *News. *


Nightly.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Nightly. *



Ridge Brawl.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Ridge Brawl. *


7D party


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Ridge Brawl. *



Dentures


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Dentures *



Ken King:shrug:


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Ken King:shrug: *



Stephen King


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Stephen King *



Don King.


----------



## tlatchaw

Brillo


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Brillo *



head


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *head *


liner


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *liner *



eye


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *eye *


blink


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *eye *



lash


----------



## feelinirie

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *eye *



pop


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by feelinirie _
> *pop *


weasel


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *weasel *


ferret


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ferret *



sable


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *sable *


fur


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *fur *


 plush, oh and btw...


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *plush *



cushion


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *cushion *


pushin'


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pushin'
> 
> *



Pulling!  (I knew you would say that!)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Pulling*


my leg


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *my leg
> 
> 
> *



arm


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *arm *


 right


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *right *



LEFT


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *LEFT  *


 behind


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *behind *



Rear end.


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Rear end. *


Front end


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Rear end. *


 collision


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *collision  *



Accident.


----------



## Steve

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Accident. *



-al pregnancy.


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *-al pregnancy. *



SURPRISE!!


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *SURPRISE!! *


 oops


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *oops *


-ie daisy


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> * daisy *



Dukes!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Dukes! *


put up yer


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *put up yer
> 
> *



Rocky


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Rocky *


Road


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Road   *



trail (I thought you would say squirrel  )


----------



## Sramctrtldov

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *trail (I thought you would say squirrel  ) *



mix


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *trail (I thought you would say squirrel  ) *



blazer  (that's why I didn't say it   )


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *blazer  (that's why I didn't say it   ) *



jacket (I wanted to say nuts)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *jacket *



strait


----------



## Sramctrtldov

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *strait   *



discipline


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sramctrtldov _
> *discipline *



spank


----------



## Sramctrtldov

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *spank   *



hard


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by Sramctrtldov _
> *hard *


 Richard


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *Richard *


head


----------



## Voter2002

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *head   *



fellatio


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by Voter2002 _
> *fellatio *


 swallow


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Voter2002 _
> *fellatio *



cunnilingus


----------



## Voter2002

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *swallow  *



Bird


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by Voter2002 _
> *Bird *


 worm


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *worm *



wiggle


----------



## FromTexas

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *worm *



Bait


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *wiggle *


 jiggle


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *wiggle *


squirm


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *squirm *


 anticipate


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *anticipate *


salivate


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *salivate *



drool


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *drool *


 Newfoundland


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *salivate *



palpitate


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *Newfoundland *



Saint Bernard


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *Newfoundland *



Fresh meat


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Fresh meat *



newbie


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Fresh meat *



carnage


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *carnage *


newbie


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *newbie   *



AllAboutMe


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *AllAboutMe *



Pixie


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Pixie   *



Kain


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Pixie   *


  --->advice


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> * --->advice *



opinion


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *opinion *



a-hole (everybody's got one)


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *a-hole (everybody's got one) *



anal


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *anal *


probe  (thought I was going to say "retentive" didn't you?   )


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *probe  (thought I was going to say "retentive" didn't you?   ) *



Taurus


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Taurus *



bull


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bull *



Shiat


----------



## Sramctrtldov

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Shiat *



Head


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Sramctrtldov _
> *Head *



Face.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Face. *



forward


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *forward *


march!


----------



## Sramctrtldov

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *march! *



Ho!


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by Sramctrtldov _
> *Ho! *



MM


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *MM *


 numbers


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *numbers *


10,000th reply!


----------



## Kizzy

10,001


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by IM4Change _
> *10,001  *



10,002


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by crabcake _
> *10,002  *



the cost to go to Frostburg State for 1 year.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *numbers *



MainMan


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *MainMan *


 Ya'll are too much...


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Ya'll are too much... *



Drama Queens


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *Drama Queens *



I think its safe to say that the 'Word association thread' is a lost cause and burnt out.  10,000 and counting.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *I think its safe to say that the 'Word association thread' is a lost cause and burnt out.  10,000 and counting. *




STFU!


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *STFU!   *



tatercake's old avatar!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *STFU!   *



Taking after Tigger I see.:stooges:


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Taking after Tigger I see.:stooges: *



DoWhat?


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *DoWhat? *



You want to know what we should do?  I'll explain.  We shoud all ban the Word Association thread and take enjoyment in its retirement in knowing that it will have no offspring such as 'Word Association thread part II'.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *You want to know what we should do?  I'll explain.  We shoud all ban the Word Association thread and take enjoyment in its retirement in knowing that it will have no offspring such as 'Word Association thread part II'. *




 you lose


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> * you lose *



You wish.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *You wish. *



wrong!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *wrong!  *



Denial isn't just a river in Egypt Wenchy.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Denial isn't just a river in Egypt Wenchy. *



The Nile--(this is why you are not capable of playing the game and continuously try to hijack it)


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wench _
> *The Nile--(this is why you are not capable of playing the game and continuously try to hijack it)   *



There is no such thing as 'try' in my dictionary Wenchy.


----------



## dustin




----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> * *


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> * *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> * *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> * *


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> * *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> * *


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> * *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * *



:martini:


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *:martini: *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *You want to know what we should do?  I'll explain.  We shoud all ban the Word Association thread and take enjoyment in its retirement in knowing that it will have no offspring such as 'Word Association thread part II'. *



BuddyLee?    (you KNOW I am doing this right now!)


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wenchy _
> *BuddyLee?    (you KNOW I am doing this right now!) *



 Just remember who is going to be taking care of you when you grow old and weary, us younger folk.


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *  remember
> 
> confused*


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Wenchy _
> *confused *



puzzled


----------



## Sharon

Rubix cube


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Rubix cube *



crossword puzzle


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *crossword puzzle *


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> * *



*bump*


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> **bump* *



in the night


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *night *


stalker


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *night *



dark


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *dark *



light


----------



## PlainJane

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *light *



bulb


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *light *



switch


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by PlainJane _
> *bulb *



seed


----------



## PlainJane

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *switch *



hitter


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *seed *


 Bag


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by PlainJane _
> *hitter *


 Rankings


----------



## dustin

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *Bag *



and tag


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by dustin _
> *tag *



tardhunter


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *tardhunter *


crikey!


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *crikey! *


Crocodile!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Crocodile!  *


rasslin'


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *rasslin' *



Ellie May & Jethro


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Ellie May & Jethro *



Tom & Jerry


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Tom & Jerry *



Ice cream


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Ice cream  *



Whipped Cream (& strawberries)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Ice cream  *



sundae


_pssst...it's BEN & Jerry's that does the ice cream - not T&J.   _


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sundae
> 
> 
> pssst...it's BEN & Jerry's that does the ice cream - not T&J.    *




mundae


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *mundae   *


tewsdae


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *tewsdae   *


 threesdae


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *threesdae *


foreknight


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *foreknight   *



fortnight


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *threesdae *



foursday


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *foursday    *



weekend


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *weekend  *



getaway


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *getaway *


car


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




TRUCK


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *TRUCK  *



pickup


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *pickup *


sticks


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *sticks *



potato


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *potato *


bazooka


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bazooka *



bubble gum


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *bubble gum *




STUCK IN YOUR HAIR


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *STUCK IN YOUR HAIR   *



peanut butter


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *peanut butter *


  and jelly


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *jelly*



Jam


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *Jam *


 stuck


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *stuck *


in your hair


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *hair*



cut


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *cut *


slice


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *slice *



orange


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *orange *


 Juice


----------



## Voter2002

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Juice *



Simpson


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Voter2002 _
> *Simpson *


Bart


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Bart *


 Maggie


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Maggie *


Lisa


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Lisa *


  Marge


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Marge *


Homer


Mmmm...beer...


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Homer
> 
> 
> Ned Flanders*


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Ned Flanders *


Krusty the Clown


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Krusty the Clown *


 
Moe (the bartender)


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Krusty the Clown *


 Sideshow Bob


----------



## deino2002

FIREWORKS


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *FIREWORKS *




4th of July


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *4th of July *



Party


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Party  *


drinking


----------



## TWLs wife

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *drinking   *



Bud Ice


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *drinking   *



10 oz.


----------



## deino2002

Bud Light


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Bud Light *


piss water


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *piss water   *



Strawberry White Zin


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Strawberry White Zin  *


Boone's Farm  


Oh, the memories...


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Boone's Farm*


 ...


----------



## tlatchaw

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Boone's Farm
> 
> 
> Oh, the memories... *



Southern Comfort


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Southern Comfort *


 Jack Daniels


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Jack Daniels *



on the rocks


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *on the rocks *


 Jim Beam


----------



## deino2002

Lunch


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Lunch *



Taco Bell


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *Taco Bell *


 KFC


----------



## mixallagist

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *KFC *



Roy Rogers


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by mixallagist _
> *Roy Rogers *



Popeye's


----------



## sweetyger88

> _Originally posted by Wenchy _
> *Popeye's *



Spinach


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by sweetyger88 _
> *Spinach *



palak-aloo


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by sweetyger88 _
> *Spinach *



Quiche'


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Quiche' *


 pie


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *pie *



chicken pot pie


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *pie *


 apple (yummy)


----------



## Nanny Pam

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *pie *



Mrs. Smith's


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Mrs. Smith's *



mrs. robinson


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by Nanny Pam _
> *Mrs. Smith's *


 great


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *mrs. robinson   *


 Mrs. Jackson


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *great *


 excellent


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *excellent *


 best


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *best *


 Bestest


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Bestest  *


 Bestester


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *Bestester *


 Besterest


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Besterest *


 worst


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *worst *


 worser


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *worser *


 worsetest


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *worsetest *


 Bad really really Bad


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Bad really really Bad *



bah humbug!


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *bah humbug! *


 grinch!


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *grinch! *


 Angelica


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Angelica *


Houston


----------



## HollowSoul

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Houston *


 we have a problemb


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by HollowSoul _
> *problem*


solution


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *solution *


 answer


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

> answer



question


----------



## HollowSoul

> _Originally posted by Cletus_Vandam _
> *question *


 clueless


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

> clueless



Alicia


----------



## HollowSoul

> _Originally posted by Cletus_Vandam _
> *Alicia *


 somethin you can put on a sex slave


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

> somethin you can put on a sex slave



leather


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Cletus_Vandam _
> *leather *


whip


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *whip   *


 (oh boy ummmm)  me


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by watercolor _
> *Hoggie Roll *



whole wheat


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *whole wheat *


 white


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *white *



purple


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *purple *


 Rain


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Rain *



the man formerly known as prince


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *the man formerly known as prince *


Cream (one of his songs   )


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Cream (one of his songs   ) *



Fluff  (you know that marshmallow cream on aisle 5)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Fluff  (you know that marshmallow cream on aisle 5) *


Down (yes, I do know.  Thanks for keeping it stocked.   )


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Down (yes, I do know.  Thanks for keeping it stocked.   ) *


 Feathers


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Feathers *


plucks


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *plucks *


 my "nerves"


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *my "nerves" *


tonic


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *tonic *


 water


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *water *


logged


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *logged *


 good one jazz....I'm "stumped" (???)


----------



## itsbob

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *logged *



Duly Noted...


Star Date....

Captain Kirk....

I guess you could say Jesus was "logged"


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by itsbob _
> *Duly Noted...
> 
> 
> Star Date....
> 
> Captain Kirk....
> 
> I guess you could say Jesus was "logged" *



trekkie


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *trekkie *



*bump*


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *trekkie *


 Spok


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *Spok *



Kirk


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Kirk *


 McKoy


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *McKoy *


Mr. Scott


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Mr. Scott *


 Sulu


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *Sulu *



Q


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Q *


 alphabet


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *alphabet *


 soup


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *soup *


 mmm mmm good


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *mmm mmm good *



... to the last drop


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *... to the last drop *


 Maxwell House


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *Maxwell House *


coffee


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *coffee   *


 sugar


----------



## tatgirl99

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *sugar *



Sweet


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by tatgirl99 _
> *Sweet *


 Dutch6


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

self-absorbed

(just kidding-no offense intended)


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *Dutch *


cocoa


----------



## tatgirl99

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cocoa *



Wheats


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *cocoa *



Puffs


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

> cocoa



hot


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by Cletus_Vandam _
> *hot *


 bunns


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *buns *


of steel


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *of steel *


 awesome!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *awesome! *


outstanding


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *outstanding *


 hardbody


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

> hardbody



Rags

(from the movie Hardbodies)


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Cletus_Vandam _
> *Rags
> 
> (from the movie Hardbodies) *



fire!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Cletus_Vandam _
> *Rags*


teases


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *teases *


 plays


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *plays *


 amuses


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *amuses *


 entertains


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *entertains *


company


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *company *


 together


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *together *



siamese twins


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *siamese twins *


 seperate


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *separate *


split


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *split *


 atom


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *atom *



fission


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

> fission



Fusion


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Cletus_Vandam _
> *Fusion *



hydrogen


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

> hydrogen



Alternate fuel source


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by Cletus_Vandam _
> *Alternate fuel source *



solar


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *solar *


 POWER!


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *POWER! *



Power Rangers!


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

> Power Rangers



Walker Texas Ranger


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> * Rangers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *Texas *



aliens


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *aliens *


 illegal


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *illegal *



pot


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *pot *


 canabis


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *canabis *



weed


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *weed *


 dobby


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *dobby *



mary jane


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

> mary jane



NORML


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by Cletus_Vandam _
> *NORML *


 delusional


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

> delusional



maybe


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Cletus_Vandam _
> *maybe *


unsure


----------



## HollowSoul

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *unsure *


 refreshment for old people


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *unsure *


 iffy


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *iffy *



mmmm


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *mmmm *


bop


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bop *


 smack


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *smack *


lips


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *lips   *


 Kissing (whatever do you have on your mind?)


----------



## BigSlam123b

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *Kissing (whatever do you have on your mind?) *



Cousins


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *Cousins *


relatives


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *relatives *


 kinfolk


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *kinfolk *


family


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *family *


 *BLOOD *


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *BLOOD  *


O R A N G E


----------



## Oolong




----------



## czygvtwkr

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *O R A N G E  *



County (Choppers)


----------



## Oolong




----------



## BigSlam123b

> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> *County (Choppers) *


Pauly


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *Pauly *


 Walnuts


----------



## BigSlam123b

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Walnuts *


Nut Cracker


----------



## Oolong




----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *Nut Cracker *


 Christmas


----------



## BigSlam123b

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Christmas *



Ralphy (A Christmas Story)


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *Ralphy (A Christmas Story) *


 BB Gun


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *BB Gun *


pellets


----------



## BigSlam123b

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *BB Gun *


Red Ryder


----------



## Oolong




----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *Red Ryder *


 Red Rocket


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Red Rocket *


Red Rover  :shrug:


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Red Rover  :shrug: *


SUV!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *SUV!  *


gas hog


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *gas hog *


Bacon!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Bacon! *


Makin'


----------



## BigSlam123b

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Makin'    *


Georgia


----------



## greenbag13

> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *Georgia *


 fuzzy peach


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by greenbag13 _
> *fuzzy peach *



folically challenged


----------



## greenbag13

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *folically challenged *


 uncle fester..... (me)


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by greenbag13 _
> *uncle fester..... (me) *




Lurch






Separated at birth?


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Lurch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Separated at birth? *


 dead


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *dead *



croaked


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *croaked *


 passed


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *passed *



deceased


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *deceased *


 gave up the ghost


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *gave up the ghost *



RIP


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *RIP *


 Van Winkle


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *Van Winkle *



fairy tale


----------



## SuperGrover

** bump **


----------



## deino2002

**bump bump bump**


----------



## Toxick

*I would again like to politely request*

.. that you keep the Word Association games in one thread.

Thanks!


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: I would again like to politely request*



> _Originally posted by Toxick _
> *.. that you keep the Word Association games in one thread.
> 
> Thanks! *



bryan(t) gumble


----------



## Toxick

*Re: Re: I would again like to politely request*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *bryan(t) gumble *





Is my request unreasonable?


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: I would again like to politely request*



> _Originally posted by Toxick _
> *Is my request unreasonable? *



you know, you dont have to click on the link you it bothers you...


----------



## Toxick

*Re: Re: Re: Re: I would again like to politely request*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *you know, you dont have to click on the link you it bothers you... *




So is that a yes? My polite request is unreasonable?


----------



## Wenchy

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I would again like to politely request*



> _Originally posted by Toxick _
> *So is that a yes? My polite request is unreasonable? *



Your polite request is not unreasonable.  Please keep the word games to one thread.  There is a new before and after thread.  Is that getting on your last nerve Toxick?  Maybe a poll is needed of which one to keep?


----------



## Toxick

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I would again like to politely request*



> _Originally posted by Wenchy _
> *Your polite request is not unreasonable.  Please keep the word games to one thread.  There is a new before and after thread.  Is that getting on your last nerve Toxick?  Maybe a poll is needed of which one to keep? *




Since I'm not participating, I think it would be pretty rude for me to select something for you guys to play your games in.

And I'm trying to be nice.



All I ask is that it be reduced to one thread so as to take up less bandwidth, and stop taking up slots on the New Threads page. That's been my beef the whole time.



Apropos of nothing, here's a friendly piece of information that everyone can do with as they please: on IRC there is no delay, and you can bang out about 15,000 word associations per hour.


----------



## deino2002

WHATEVER................................


----------



## BigSlam123b

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *WHATEVER................................ *



Valley Girl


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *Valley Girl *


 dumb


----------



## Toxick

*Well, now I'm wondering...*

Am I not asking nicely enough, or is my request too much to ask?

Just curious.


----------



## Wenchy

*Re: Well, now I'm wondering...*



> _Originally posted by Toxick _
> *Am I not asking nicely enough, or is my request too much to ask?
> 
> Just curious. *




PLEASE STOP PLAYING IN THIS THREAD--I PROMISED TOXICK--AND I LIKE TO KEEP MY PROMISES--PLEASE STOP!?


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Well, now I'm wondering...*



> _Originally posted by Toxick _
> *Am I not asking nicely enough, or is my request too much to ask?
> 
> Just curious. *


 I can't understand what your problem is.  If you don't like this thread then do open the damn thing.  What a jerk!


----------



## Toxick

*Re: Re: Well, now I'm wondering...*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *I can't understand what your problem is.  If you don't like this thread then do open the damn thing.  What a jerk! *




I already explained several times what my problem is. So have several of other people.

Now, I can't understand what YOUR problem is. There are currently three of these threads rolling around right now. Is it really necessary for this? 

I started off being polite a long time ago. Then I got nasty about it, and people started being nasty back - so I'm asking nicely again. You seem to still be ticked off about this for some reason.


I guess you're offended by politeness. I'm terribly sorry about that.


And nobody can or will explain to me why granting a very simple, very reasonable request is too much to ask.


I can therefore only conclude that the incessant unwillingness to contain this public nuisance to one thread is based purely out of spite.


And now *I'm* a jerk.


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'm wondering...*



> _Originally posted by Toxick _
> *I already explained several times what my problem is. So have several of other people.
> 
> Now, I can't understand what YOUR problem is. There are currently three of these threads rolling around right now. Is it really necessary for this?
> 
> I started off being polite a long time ago. Then I got nasty about it, and people started being nasty back - so I'm asking nicely again. You seem to still be ticked off about this for some reason.
> 
> 
> I guess you're offended by politeness. I'm terribly sorry about that.
> 
> 
> And nobody can or will explain to me why granting a very simple, very reasonable request is too much to ask.
> 
> 
> I can therefore only conclude that the incessant unwillingness to contain this public nuisance to one thread is based purely out of spite.
> 
> 
> And now I'm a jerk. *


 You know what jerk?  If you don't like it leave.  Who made you the thread police.  And since when have you been nice.  Maybe I came in after that but I've not seen it.  All you have been is a total ass.  Are you a moderator?  If you are then I'll stop but until you control this forum you can kiss my butt.  Now I am sorry if you don't understand plain english.  I will not post to suit you.  You can come to all the conclusions you want.  Putz!


----------



## Toxick

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'm wondering...*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *You know what jerk?  If you don't like it leave.  Who made you the thread police.  And since when have you been nice.  Maybe I came in after that but I've not seen it.  All you have been is a total ass.  Are you a moderator?  If you are then I'll stop but until you control this forum you can kiss my butt.  Now I am sorry if you don't understand plain english.  I will not post to suit you.  You can come to all the conclusions you want.  Putz!   *





Then can you explain to me why you need three threads to play your game?


I'm just asking a simple question, and you're getting all bent out of shape. I really don't see the need for this sort of abuse.. I haven't called you any names.


----------



## SuperGrover

continuing on with this thread.........


crybaby


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'm wondering...*



> _Originally posted by Toxick _
> *Then can you explain to me why you need three threads to play your game?
> 
> 
> I'm just asking a simple question, and you're getting all bent out of shape. I really don't see the need for this sort of abuse.. I haven't called you any names. *


 I don't need any of them.  I'm just playing along with everyone else so someone like you can come along and be a spoilsport.  I didn't start these threads fella.


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *continuing on with this thread.........
> 
> 
> crybaby *


 whiner


----------



## Toxick

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'm wondering...*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *I don't need any of them.  I'm just playing along with everyone else so someone like you can come along and be a spoilsport.  I didn't start these threads fella. *




I never said you started them. All I'm asking is that they be contained to one thread. Why is this unreasonable?


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *whiner *



bellyacher


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'm wondering...*



> _Originally posted by Toxick _
> *I never said you started them. All I'm asking is that they be contained to one thread. Why is this unreasonable? *


 What is your problem other than being a pest?


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *bellyacher *


 jerk


----------



## Toxick

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'm wondering...*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *What is your problem other than being a pest? *





Ah there we go with the namecalling again. When all else fails and you simply lack the mental capacity to do anything else, just hurl names. That'll show me.



Anyway, it kinda sucks when something you don't like just will not go away doesn't it.


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'm wondering...*



> _Originally posted by Toxick _
> *Ah there we go with the namecalling again. When all else fails and you simply lack the mental capacity to do anything else, just hurl names. That'll show me.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it kinda sucks when something you don't like just will not go away doesn't it. *


     Well you are funny!


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'm wondering...*



> _Originally posted by Toxick _
> *Ah there we go with the namecalling again. When all else fails and you simply lack the mental capacity to do anything else, just hurl names. That'll show me.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it kinda sucks when something you don't like just will not go away doesn't it. *



dont you hate it that someone keeps resurfacing this thread?  let's go for 1,000,000 views!!!  ONWARD!!!


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'm wondering...*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *dont you hate it that someone keeps resurfacing this thread?  let's go for 1,000,000 views!!!  ONWARD!!! *


 Upward


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'm wondering...*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *Upward *



backward


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'm wondering...*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *backward *


 inward


----------



## BigSlam123b

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'm wondering...*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *inward *


outward


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'm wondering...*



> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *outward *


 onward


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'm wondering...*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *onward *



forward


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'm wondering...*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *forward *


 seaward


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'm wondering...*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *seaward *



littoral


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'm wondering...*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *littoral *


seashore


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'm wondering.*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *seashore *



seashells


----------



## Gizmo

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'm wonder*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *seashells *



sand


----------



## czygvtwkr

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'm wo*



> _Originally posted by Gizmo _
> *sand *



ass crack


----------



## Gizmo

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, now I'*



> _Originally posted by czygvtwkr _
> * crack *



crevice


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well, no*



> _Originally posted by Gizmo _
> *crevice *


tool 

(from your vacuum cleaner - get your minds out of the gutter!)


----------



## Gizmo

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Well*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *tool
> 
> (from your vacuum cleaner - get your minds out of the gutter!) *



hammer (my mind likes where it is!)


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Gizmo _
> *hammer (my mind likes where it is!) *


pound (how's THAT one!   )


----------



## Gizmo

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *pound (how's THAT one!   ) *



harder (yes, THAT was good )


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Gizmo _
> *harder (yes, THAT was good ) *


 faster clap: )


----------



## BigSlam123b

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *faster clap: ) *


Furious


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *Furious *


 long


----------



## deino2002

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *long *


 legs


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *legs  *


 LOVE (long legs!)


----------



## deino2002

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *LOVE (long legs!) *


 Lust


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Lust *


 desire


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *desire *


crave


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *crave *


 require


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *require *


mandate


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *mandate *


 law


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *law *


firm


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *firm *


 breasts


----------



## deino2002

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *breasts   *


 thighs


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *thighs *


 body


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *body *


bag


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bag   *


 container


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *container *


ship


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *ship *


 vessle


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *vessel *


urn


----------



## BigSlam123b

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *urn *


dead


----------



## Oolong




----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *dead *


 croaked


----------



## BigSlam123b

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *croaked *


ribbit


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *ribbit *


frog


----------



## BigSlam123b

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


prince


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *prince *


PURPLE


----------



## BigSlam123b

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *PURPLE *


dinosaur


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *dinosaur *


kwillia


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *kwillia   *


 OLD!


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *OLD! *


otter


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *otter   *


 oldest


----------



## BigSlam123b

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *oldest *


balding


----------



## The Jackoholic

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *balding *


 tater


----------



## Wenchy

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by The Jackoholic _
> *tater *



cake


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Wenchy _
> *cake *


 Black Forest


----------



## Wenchy

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *Black Forest *



German Chocolate


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Wenchy _
> *German Chocolate *


 fudge


----------



## Wenchy

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *fudge *



ripple (ice cream)


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Wenchy _
> *ripple (ice cream) *


 nipple


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *nipple *


 pierce


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *pierce *


 Sexy!


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *Sexy! *



hot


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *hot *


 sentual


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *sentual *



ESP


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *ESP *


 women


----------



## CableChick

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *women *



passionate


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by CableChick _
> *passionate *


 loving


----------



## CableChick

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *loving *



kind


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by CableChick _
> *kind *


 obediant


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *obediant *



domicile


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *domicile *


 expensive


----------



## Oolong




----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*

expensive


----------



## Oolong




----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *expensive *



Yugo


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *Yugo *


 mileage


----------



## BigSlam123b

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *mileage *


wife


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *wife *


 partner


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *partner *


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> * *


 backatcha


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *backatcha *



reciprocate


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *backatcha *



reciprocate


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *reciprocate *


 circle


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *circle *



3.14159265


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *3.14159265 *


 pi


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *pi *



mohr's circle


----------



## BigSlam123b

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *mohr's circle *


crop circles


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *crop circles *


 fake


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *fake *



breast implants


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *breast implants *


 saline


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *saline *



contacts


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *contacts *


 informants


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *informants *


 tattle tails


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *tattle tails *



rat


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *tattle tails *


 ankle biters


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ankle biters *


 crumb snatchers


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *ankle biters *



rug rats


----------



## Oolong




----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *rug rats *


 curtain climbers


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *curtain climbers *


kittens


----------



## Wenchy

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *kittens *



cats (but you know I tried so hard not to say something else!)


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by Wenchy _
> *cats (but you know I tried so hard not to say something else!) *


meow  (  )


----------



## CMC122

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *meow  (  ) *


 woof! woof!


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by CMC122 _
> *woof! woof! *


arf! arf!


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *arf! arf! *



GRRRR GRRRR


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *GRRRR GRRRR *


 Roar!!!!


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *Roar!!!! *



oink! oink!


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *oink! oink! *


 Mooooooooo


----------



## deino2002

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *Mooooooooo *


 QUACK QUACK


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *QUACK QUACK *


 hee haw!!


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *hee haw!! *



cockadoodledoo!!!


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *cockadoodledoo!!! *


 baaaaaaaaah.


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *baaaaaaaaah. *



chirp chirp


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *chirp chirp *


 Buck buck  buck......


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *Buck buck  buck...... *


bucksnort


----------



## dutch6

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *bucksnort
> 
> *


 booze!


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *booze!     *


drunk :drunk:


----------



## SuperGrover

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *drunk :drunk: *



as a skunk!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *skunk*


Pepe Le Pew


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Pepe Le Pew *


 polecat


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *polecat *


stinky


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *stinky *


 smelly


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *stinky *



breath


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *breath *


 life


----------



## Oolong




----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by Oolong _
> * *


 dinner


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *dinner *



Chinese (stay away from Oolong dutch!)


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by Wenchy _
> *Chinese (stay away from Oolong dutch!) *


 Fricasee Rabbit


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *Fricasee Rabbit *


    Poop


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *  Poop*


 defication


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *defication *


 Urinate


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Urinate *


 pee pee


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *pee pee *


 poo poo


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *poo poo *


 dung


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *dung *


 schnizt


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *schnizt *


 excreation


----------



## deino2002

supercalifragilisticexpialidoshish (spelled???)


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *supercalifragilisticexpialidoshish (spelled???) *



nonsensicle


----------



## Oolong




----------



## SuperGrover

* #### *


----------



## Oolong

> Rabbit


----------



## BigSlam123b

> _Originally posted by Oolong _
> bunny [/B]


bugs


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *bugs *



spiders


----------



## dems4me

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *spiders *



hairy


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dems4me _
> *hairy *



nose


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *nose *


 Buger


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *Buger  *



head


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *head *



shrink


----------



## Oolong




----------



## BigSlam123b

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *shrink *


wrap


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *wrap *



sheepskin


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *sheepskin *



wool


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *wool *


 shirts


----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *shirts *



leisure suit


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *leisure suit *


 casual


----------



## BigSlam123b

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *casual *


 sex


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *sex *


 the nasty!


----------



## Oolong




----------



## SuperGrover

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *the nasty! *



karma sutra


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *karma sutra *


 Save a horse, ride a cowboy!


----------



## BigSlam123b

> _Originally posted by SuperGrover _
> *karma sutra *



Apu Nahasapeemapetilon


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *Save a horse, ride a cowboy! *



Cowboy Troy!!!


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *Cowboy Troy!!! *


 Cowgirl Jane


----------



## JOYRIDE3

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *Cowgirl Jane *


Here's Cowgirl Jane


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by JOYRIDE3 _
> *Here's Cowgirl Jane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Jane Mansfield


----------



## BigSlam123b

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *Jane Mansfield *


pinup


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *pinup *


 poster


----------



## BigSlam123b

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *poster *


 Pam Anderson


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *Pam Anderson *


 hummer


----------



## KaZamm1061

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *hummer *



Penis


----------



## BigSlam123b

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *Penis *


 Tommy Lee


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *Tommy Lee *


 studdly


----------



## KaZamm1061

> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *Tommy Lee *



Monkey


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *Monkey *


 fist


----------



## BigSlam123b

> _Originally posted by dutch6 _
> *fist *


 dollars


----------



## BigSlam123b

> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *dollars *


 Washington


----------



## Arcane360

> _Originally posted by BigSlam123b _
> *Washington *


Cherry


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Arcane360 _
> *Cherry *


 Pie


----------



## KaZamm1061

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *Pie  *


Pumpkin


----------



## dutch6

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *Pumpkin *


 halloween


----------



## SuperGrover

dutch6 said:
			
		

> halloween




ghouls







filling space to get 10 characters


----------



## BigSlam123b

SuperGrover said:
			
		

> ghouls




Scooby Doo


----------



## HollowSoul

BigSlam123b said:
			
		

> Scooby Doo


mystery machine


----------



## Jameo

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> mystery machine



Ebay has one for sale


----------



## Elle

Jameo said:
			
		

> Ebay


Appyday


----------



## Jameo

tys_mommy said:
			
		

> Appyday



Animal lover


----------



## SuperGrover

Jameo said:
			
		

> Animal lover



nigerian scam


----------



## BigSlam123b

SuperGrover said:
			
		

> nigerian scam



Easy Money


----------



## SuperGrover

BigSlam123b said:
			
		

> Easy Money



counterfeit


----------



## chaotic

SuperGrover said:
			
		

> counterfeit



countertop


----------



## SuperGrover

chaotic said:
			
		

> countertop



diner




this is to meet the 10 character minimum


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

SuperGrover said:
			
		

> diner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is to meet the 10 character minimum


Sienfeld "much a do about nothing"


----------



## BigSlam123b

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> Sienfeld "much a do about nothing"



master of my domain


----------



## itsbob

BigSlam123b said:
			
		

> master of my domain



Hairy palms..


----------



## SuperGrover

itsbob said:
			
		

> Hairy palms..



rosey!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## BigSlam123b

SuperGrover said:
			
		

> rosey!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


bounty...................


----------



## SuperGrover

BigSlam123b said:
			
		

> bounty...................




the quicker picker upper!


----------



## TWLs wife

SuperGrover said:
			
		

> the quicker picker upper!


That's so cute.


----------



## SuperGrover

TIGGER6035 said:
			
		

> That's so cute.




Justice


----------



## BigSlam123b

SuperGrover said:
			
		

> Justice



league                                                              .


----------



## TWLs wife

BigSlam123b said:
			
		

> league                                                              .


Baseball

I need to something in here to will let me submit this post.


----------



## BigSlam123b

TIGGER6035 said:
			
		

> Baseball
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Summer                                  .


----------



## CableChick

BigSlam123b said:
			
		

> TIGGER6035 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Summer .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beach
Click to expand...


----------



## BigSlam123b

CableChick said:
			
		

> beach


 Bikinis                        .


----------



## itsbob

BigSlam123b said:
			
		

> Bikinis                        .



Speedo Thongs


----------



## SuperGrover

itsbob said:
			
		

> Speedo Thongs



on women


----------



## The Jackoholic

SuperGrover said:
			
		

> on women



like this


----------



## SuperGrover

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> like this



BARF


----------



## The Jackoholic

SuperGrover said:
			
		

> BARF


----------



## SuperGrover

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

>




emoticons


----------



## The Jackoholic

SuperGrover said:
			
		

> emoticons


decepticons


----------



## SuperGrover

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> decepticons




transformers


----------



## The Jackoholic

voltron


----------



## SuperGrover

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> voltron



optimus prime


----------



## The Jackoholic

SuperGrover said:
			
		

> optimus prime


prime of life


----------



## SuperGrover

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> prime of life



prime rib


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

SuperGrover said:
			
		

> prime rib




 prime candidate


----------



## carolinagirl

prime time


----------



## itsbob

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> prime time


42 and 8 other letters


----------



## itsbob

itsbob said:
			
		

> 42 and 8 other letters


 I think I am becoming the thread killer in here...


----------



## DoWhat

itsbob said:
			
		

> I think I am becoming the thread killer in here...


Loser.


----------



## dustin

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Loser.



Sean Taylor


----------



## sunflower

dustin said:
			
		

> Sean Taylor


DUI


----------



## sockgirl77

sunflower said:
			
		

> DUI


rehab


----------



## morganj614

otter said:
			
		

> burp



beer


----------



## K_Jo

otter said:
			
		

> burp


Why would you do this?


----------



## somdcrab

morganj614 said:
			
		

> beer



fuel


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

somdcrab said:
			
		

> fuel



metallica


----------



## random_name

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> metallica


 Lars


----------



## somdcrab

random_name said:
			
		

> Lars


lardazz


----------



## TWLs wife

somdcrab said:
			
		

> lardazz


Fat


----------



## Schizo

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> Fat



Plump


----------



## Wetnoodle

Cameltoe


----------



## MMDad

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> Cameltoe



Wetnoodle in a g-string


----------



## Dutch6

MMDad said:
			
		

> Wetnoodle in a g-string


shreek!


----------



## Wetnoodle

MMDad said:
			
		

> Wetnoodle in a g-string


Stop stalkin me, I swing   and you swing with the downlow BOY


----------



## MMDad

Dutch6 said:
			
		

> shreek!



Shrek


----------



## meangirl

MMDad said:
			
		

> Shrek


Donkey


----------



## Dutch6

meangirl said:
			
		

> Donkey


Ass


----------



## meangirl

Dutch6 said:
			
		

> Ass


Jerk


----------



## Dutch6

meangirl said:
			
		

> Jerk


butt


----------



## meangirl

Dutch6 said:
			
		

> butt


munch


----------



## wileyCoyote

-n-crunch


----------



## Schizo

wileyCoyote said:
			
		

> -n-crunch



Pirates


----------



## Dutch6

Schizo said:
			
		

> Pirates


Carribean


----------



## Wetnoodle

overrated


----------



## Dutch6

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> overrated


great


----------



## meangirl

Dutch6 said:
			
		

> great


mighty


----------



## DMJ

meangirl said:
			
		

> mighty


Mouse.


----------



## Dutch6

DMJ said:
			
		

> Mouse.


rodent


----------



## tikipirate

teeth


----------



## meangirl

tikipirate said:
			
		

> teeth


bite


----------



## Dutch6

meangirl said:
			
		

> bite


shark


----------



## meangirl

Dutch6 said:
			
		

> shark


surf


----------



## Schizo

meangirl said:
			
		

> surf



Hang Ten


----------



## SuperGrover

Schizo said:
			
		

> Hang Ten



toes


----------



## sunflower

SuperGrover said:
			
		

> toes


Cheese


----------



## mrweb

sunflower said:
			
		

> Cheese


Swiss


----------



## Dutch6

mrweb said:
			
		

> Swiss


Army


----------



## Schizo

Dutch6 said:
			
		

> Army



Foxhole


----------



## Wetnoodle

hymen


----------



## muwha8

virgin


----------



## Softballkid

muwha8 said:
			
		

> virgin



Madonna


----------



## muwha8

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Madonna


 liar


----------



## Softballkid

muwha8 said:
			
		

> liar



  You love me an you know it    

oh um......new word......


rack


----------



## muwha8

Softballkid said:
			
		

> You love me an you know it
> 
> oh um......new word......
> 
> 
> rack


 Of course I do   


 hooters


----------



## Softballkid

muwha8 said:
			
		

> Of course I do
> 
> 
> hooters



Wings


----------



## muwha8

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Wings


 Chicken


----------



## Wetnoodle

Choke


----------



## Penn

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> Choke


throttle


----------



## Wetnoodle

Body


----------



## Penn

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> Body


chassis


----------



## The Jackoholic

Penn said:
			
		

> chassis


:bump:


----------



## Penn

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> :bump:


:knockonthehead:


----------



## slotted

Penn said:
			
		

> :knockonthehead:


:whatPenn'snotgetting:


----------



## The Jackoholic

slotted said:
			
		

> :whatPenn'snotgetting:


:toolongalist:


----------



## slotted

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> :toolongalist:


:howmanyguysthatdougwentdownon:


----------



## virgovictoria

slotted said:
			
		

> :howmanyguysthatdougwentdownon:


Jealousy


----------



## slotted

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Jealousy


hate?


----------



## The Jackoholic

slotted said:
			
		

> hate?


love


----------



## slotted

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> love


2Pac-"Nothin' but love fo ya!"


----------



## The Jackoholic

slotted said:
			
		

> 2Pac-"Nothin' but love fo ya!"


fairy?


----------



## Dutch6

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> fairy?


tale


----------



## Penn

Dutch6 said:
			
		

> tale


fable


----------



## sxymthrefr

Penn said:
			
		

> fable


fiction


----------



## Dutch6

sxymthrefr said:
			
		

> fiction


fact


----------



## Wenchy

Dutch6 said:
			
		

> fact



false


----------



## Dutch6

Wenchy said:
			
		

> false


fake


----------



## sxymthrefr

Dutch6 said:
			
		

> fake


orgasms


----------



## MysticalMom

sxymthrefr said:
			
		

> orgasms



multiple


----------



## sxymthrefr

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> multiple


you got that right

:mantogiveusmultiples:


----------



## jackoholic

sxymthrefr said:
			
		

> you got that right
> 
> :mantogiveusmultiples:


 

 

legs up


----------



## sxymthrefr

jackoholic said:
			
		

> legs up


submissive


----------



## Penn

sxymthrefr said:
			
		

> submissive


aggressive


----------



## sxymthrefr

Penn said:
			
		

> aggressive


dates


----------



## greyhound

Dating not going well for you?


----------



## sxymthrefr

greyhound said:
			
		

> Dating not going well for you?


pitiful


----------



## greyhound

sxymthrefr said:
			
		

> dates



June 11th


----------



## sxymthrefr

greyhound said:
			
		

> June 11th


dec 25th


----------



## The Jackoholic

sxymthrefr said:
			
		

> dec 25th


christmas


----------



## greyhound

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> christmas



tree


----------



## Penn

greyhound said:
			
		

> tree


stockings


----------



## The Jackoholic

Penn said:
			
		

> stockings


fishnet


----------



## Penn

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> fishnet


minnows


----------



## The Jackoholic

Penn said:
			
		

> minnows


penn


----------



## Penn

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> penn


:youlikedthatone:


----------



## Kain99

My beloved word association tread!!!!!!! Woo Hoo! God I love this place!


----------



## Wenchy

Kain99 said:
			
		

> My *beloved*  word association tread!!!!!!! Woo Hoo! God I love this place!



cherished.


----------



## CMC122

Wenchy said:
			
		

> cherished.


moment


----------



## Penn

Wenchy said:
			
		

> cherished.


adored


----------



## greyhound

Penn said:
			
		

> adored


 me


----------



## Penn

greyhound said:
			
		

> me


thou


----------



## janey83

shakespeare


----------



## The Jackoholic

janey83 said:
			
		

> shakespeare


othello


----------



## greyhound

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> othello


 
Venice


----------



## MysticalMom

greyhound said:
			
		

> Venice



Gondola


----------



## Penn

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> Gondola


canal


----------



## greyhound

Penn said:
			
		

> canal



Panama


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> Panama




Jack


----------



## Penn

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Jack


Daniels


----------



## Speedy70

Penn said:
			
		

> Daniels



Jeff


----------



## jp2854

gordon


----------



## Penn

jp2854 said:
			
		

> gordon


gin


----------



## onebdzee

Penn said:
			
		

> gin



tonic


----------



## K_Jo




----------



## Dutch6

onebdzee said:
			
		

> tonic


hair


----------



## onebdzee

Dutch6 said:
			
		

> hair



bald


----------



## sunflower

onebdzee said:
			
		

> bald


Eagle


----------



## Dutch6

sunflower said:
			
		

> Eagle


majestic


----------



## onebdzee

Dutch6 said:
			
		

> majestic



Mountain


----------



## Kain99

onebdzee said:
			
		

> Mountain


West Virgina!!!!!


----------



## onebdzee

Kain99 said:
			
		

> West Virginia!!!!!



country


----------



## Penn

onebdzee said:
			
		

> country


grits


----------



## greyhound

Penn said:
			
		

> grits



breakfast


----------



## Penn

greyhound said:
			
		

> breakfast


biscuits


----------



## Rachii

Penn said:
			
		

> biscuits


doggie


----------



## Penn

Rachii said:
			
		

> doggie


style


----------



## Rachii

Penn said:
			
		

> style


Obvious


----------



## Penn

Rachii said:
			
		

> Obvious


apparent


----------



## Rachii

Penn said:
			
		

> apparent


sarcastic


----------



## sushisamba

Rachii said:
			
		

> sarcastic


forum posts


----------



## greyhound

sushisamba said:
			
		

> forum posts



bizarre


----------



## Penn

greyhound said:
			
		

> bizarre


unreal


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Penn said:
			
		

> unreal


fake


----------



## Penn

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> fake


imposter


----------



## Speedy70

Penn said:
			
		

> imposter



Clone


----------



## Penn

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Clone


makeover


----------



## justbeachy

Penn said:
			
		

> makeover


redecorate


----------



## remaxrealtor

justbeachy said:
			
		

> redecorate


paint


----------



## Pete

remaxrealtor said:
			
		

> paint


half price cheesesteaks


----------



## Rachii

remaxrealtor said:
			
		

> paint


Sloppy


----------



## Rachii

Pete said:
			
		

> half price cheesesteaks


Sweet


----------



## mrweb

Rachii said:
			
		

> Sweet


heart


----------



## jazz lady

mrweb said:
			
		

> heart


throb


----------



## mrweb

jazz lady said:
			
		

> throb


vibration


----------



## Penn

mrweb said:
			
		

> vibration


buzz


----------



## Honey

Penn said:
			
		

> buzz


high


----------



## Penn

Honey said:
			
		

> high


chaparral


----------



## Babydoll

Penn said:
			
		

> chaparral


thicket


----------



## Penn

Babydoll said:
			
		

> thicket


thornygrove


----------



## Sunshine79

Penn said:
			
		

> thornygrove


brush


----------



## Penn

Sunshine79 said:
			
		

> brush


scrub


----------



## Sunshine79

Penn said:
			
		

> scrub


clean


----------



## mrweb

Babydoll said:
			
		

> thicket


clocks


----------



## Penn

mrweb said:
			
		

> clocks


Big Ben


----------



## Babydoll

mrweb said:
			
		

> clocks


watch


----------



## Penn

Babydoll said:
			
		

> watch


pocket


----------



## greyhound

Penn said:
			
		

> pocket



change


----------



## Penn

greyhound said:
			
		

> change


quick


----------



## unixpirate

Penn said:
			
		

> quick




Start


----------



## greyhound

unixpirate said:
			
		

> Start


 stop


----------



## Penn

greyhound said:
			
		

> stop


pullover


----------



## Rachii

Penn said:
			
		

> pullover


sweatshirt


----------



## forever jewel

Rachii said:
			
		

> sweatshirt



cold


----------



## Speedy70

forever jewel said:
			
		

> cold



Ice


----------



## Penn

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Ice


berg


----------



## Sunshine79

Penn said:
			
		

> berg


lettuce


----------



## Babydoll

Sunshine79 said:
			
		

> lettuce


salad


----------



## mrweb

Babydoll said:
			
		

> salad


cesar


----------



## Babydoll

mrweb said:
			
		

> cesar


chicken


----------



## mrweb

Babydoll said:
			
		

> chicken


little


----------



## Penn

mrweb said:
			
		

> little


teenyweeny


----------



## mrweb

Penn said:
			
		

> teenyweeny


little bikini


----------



## Babydoll

mrweb said:
			
		

> little bikini


yellow


----------



## Penn

Babydoll said:
			
		

> yellow


polka dot


----------



## forever jewel

Penn said:
			
		

> polka dot



itsy bitsy


----------



## Penn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> itsy bitsy


miniscule


----------



## Speedy70

Penn said:
			
		

> miniscule



Small


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Small


diminutive


----------



## sxymthrefr

greyhound said:
			
		

> diminutive


larger than life


----------



## jazz lady

sxymthrefr said:
			
		

> larger than life


gregarious


----------



## sxymthrefr

jazz lady said:
			
		

> gregarious


Thesaurus!


----------



## jazz lady

sxymthrefr said:
			
		

> Thesaurus!





dictionary


----------



## sxymthrefr

jazz lady said:
			
		

> dictionary


Webster


----------



## jazz lady

sxymthrefr said:
			
		

> Webster


reference


----------



## greyhound

jazz lady said:
			
		

> reference




testimonial


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> testimonial



court


----------



## remaxrealtor

forever jewel said:
			
		

> court


jester


----------



## Penn

remaxrealtor said:
			
		

> jester


comedian


----------



## filhermore slim

Penn said:
			
		

> comedian


Stand up


----------



## Penn

filhermore slim said:
			
		

> Stand up


boogie!


----------



## Softballkid

filhermore slim said:
			
		

> Stand up




sit down


----------



## filhermore slim

Softballkid said:
			
		

> sit down


Lay down


----------



## Penn

filhermore slim said:
			
		

> Lay down


get down!


----------



## Softballkid

Penn said:
			
		

> get down!



and dirty


----------



## filhermore slim

Softballkid said:
			
		

> and dirty


Pig


----------



## Softballkid

filhermore slim said:
			
		

> Pig




pork chops


----------



## filhermore slim

Softballkid said:
			
		

> pork chops


mashed potatoes


----------



## Penn

filhermore slim said:
			
		

> mashed potatoes


cauliflower


----------



## FromTexas

Penn said:
			
		

> cauliflower



SMIB Legs


----------



## Penn

FromTexas said:
			
		

> SMIB Legs


kale


----------



## justbeachy

Penn said:
			
		

> kale


rabit food


----------



## Somdmommy

justbeachy said:
			
		

> rabit food




salad


----------



## sushisamba

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> salad


tossed


----------



## Somdmommy

sushisamba said:
			
		

> tossed



gay


----------



## Speedy70

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> gay



Happy


----------



## Penn

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Happy


tickled


----------



## citysherry

Penn said:
			
		

> tickled



pink


----------



## Somdmommy

PINK


			
				Penn said:
			
		

> tickled


----------



## citysherry

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> PINK



jinx


----------



## Penn

citysherry said:
			
		

> jinx


omen


----------



## Somdmommy

Penn said:
			
		

> omen




Bad


----------



## justbeachy

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Bad


Girl!!!


----------



## Somdmommy

Boy


			
				justbeachy said:
			
		

> Girl!!!


----------



## citysherry

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Boy



gender


----------



## Somdmommy

Challenged


			
				citysherry said:
			
		

> gender


----------



## citysherry

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Challenged



gauntlet


----------



## Somdmommy

citysherry said:
			
		

> gauntlet


american gladiators


----------



## Penn

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> american gladiators


reality shows


----------



## Somdmommy

Penn said:
			
		

> reality shows





SUCK


----------



## Penn

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> SUCK


agree


----------



## citysherry

Penn said:
			
		

> agree



same


----------



## Penn

citysherry said:
			
		

> same


likewise


----------



## sushisamba

Penn said:
			
		

> likewise


Ditto


----------



## Penn

sushisamba said:
			
		

> Ditto


metoo!


----------



## The Jackoholic

Penn said:
			
		

> metoo!


also


----------



## Nanny Pam

The Jackoholic said:


> also



brillo


----------



## Kain99

Pad!


----------



## wkndbeacher

Kain99 said:


> Pad!



Maxi


----------



## Kain99

Mini


----------



## wkndbeacher

Kain99 said:


> Mini



Mouse


----------



## TWLs wife

wkndbeacher said:


> Mouse



cat


----------



## wkndbeacher

TWLs wife said:


> cat



dog(gie)


----------



## TWLs wife

wkndbeacher said:


> dog(gie)



bird


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> bird



sing


----------



## wkndbeacher

TWLs wife said:


> bird



wormcartwheel)


----------



## TWLs wife

wkndbeacher said:


> wormcartwheel)



bait


----------



## toppick08

toppick08 said:


> sing


----------



## wkndbeacher

TWLs wife said:


> bait



hook


----------



## wkndbeacher

toppick08 said:


> sing



song


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> sing



pipes


----------



## wkndbeacher

Kain99 said:


> pipes



plumber(I got built in drain-OOO)


----------



## toppick08

wkndbeacher said:


> plumber(I got built in drain-OOO)



butt


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> butt



crack


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> crack



pipe


----------



## wkndbeacher

TWLs wife said:


> crack



kills(or heals depending if its a ladies thats showing)


----------



## TWLs wife

wkndbeacher said:


> kills(or heals depending if its a ladies thats showing)



death


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> death



birth


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> death



Easter


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> Easter



Sunday


----------



## wkndbeacher

TWLs wife said:


> Sunday



School


----------



## TWLs wife

wkndbeacher said:


> School



work


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> work



ethic


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> ethic



*EPIC*


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> *EPIC*





book


----------



## wkndbeacher

Kain99 said:


> *EPIC*



proportions


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> book





Novel


----------



## wkndbeacher

Kain99 said:


> Novel



War and Peace


----------



## TWLs wife

wkndbeacher said:


> War and Peace



Long


----------



## Kain99

wkndbeacher said:


> War and Peace



I was hoping someone would say idea!

Snooze


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> I was hoping someone would say idea!
> 
> Snooze



sleep


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> sleep



Together


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Together







again


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> again



Passion


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Passion



lust


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> lust



breathless


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> breathless



COPD


----------



## Kain99

Doctor


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Doctor



medicine


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> medicine



Schizophrenia


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Schizophrenia





mental


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> mental



Patient.....


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Patient.....



hospital


----------



## jlynnpump

toppick08 said:


> hospital



trauma


----------



## Kain99

jlynnpump said:


> trauma



Room


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Room



service


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> service



Hotel


----------



## desertrat

Kain99 said:


> Hotel



California


----------



## toppick08

desertrat said:


> California



Dreaming


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> Dreaming



sleeping


----------



## donbarzini

TWLs wife said:


> sleeping



Beauty


----------



## TWLs wife

donbarzini said:


> Beauty



model


----------



## Nanny Pam

TWLs wife said:


> model



skinny


----------



## FireBrand

Nanny Pam said:


> skinny


 
Twiggy


----------



## Nanny Pam

FireBrand said:


> Twiggy



blonde


----------



## TWLs wife

Nanny Pam said:


> blonde



dizzy


----------



## Nanny Pam

TWLs wife said:


> dizzy



pills


----------



## TWLs wife

Nanny Pam said:


> pills



meds


----------



## FireBrand

Nanny Pam said:


> pills


 

knockout


----------



## Nanny Pam

FireBrand said:


> knockout



Tyson


----------



## FireBrand

Nanny Pam said:


> Tyson


 
Holly Farms


----------



## TWLs wife

Nanny Pam said:


> Tyson



chicken


----------



## Nanny Pam

TWLs wife said:


> chicken



feathers


----------



## FireBrand

Nanny Pam said:


> feathers


tickle


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> tickle



mepink


----------



## Rael

Elmo :shrug:


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> Elmo :shrug:


 
Cookie Monster


----------



## belvak

FireBrand said:


> Cookie Monster



Oscar the Grouch


----------



## FireBrand

belvak said:


> Oscar the Grouch


 
Animal


----------



## belvak

FireBrand said:


> Animal



P A R T Y !!!!


----------



## FireBrand

belvak said:


> P A R T Y !!!!


 
Big Dawg


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> Big Dawg



bone


----------



## belvak

TWLs wife said:


> bone



dry


----------



## Rael

wine


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> wine


 
burgundy


----------



## jlynnpump

FireBrand said:


> burgundy



Ron                          ............................    LOL!!!!


----------



## Kain99

jlynnpump said:


> Ron                          ............................    LOL!!!!



Jeremy! 

I know thats not allowed but I couldn't resist!

(proper noun)


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Jeremy!
> 
> I know thats not allowed but I couldn't resist!
> 
> (proper noun)


 
gutter


----------



## Rael

drain


----------



## jlynnpump

Rael said:


> drain



ditch.  


(sorry i didn't know i couldn't use a name. i thought person, place, thing = noun so 10 points for me the blonde. )


----------



## Kain99

Water


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Water


 
moist


----------



## donbarzini

FireBrand said:


> moist



damp


----------



## toppick08

donbarzini said:


> damp



rid


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> rid



chemical


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nanny Pam said:


> chemical



toxic


----------



## Big Fatty

radiation


----------



## Inkpen

....Glows


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Inkpen said:


> ....Glows



illuminates


----------



## Big Fatty

darkness


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Big Fatty said:


> darkness



evil


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> evil



bad


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> bad



misbehaved


----------



## wishes26

jaybeeztoo said:


> misbehaved



naughty


----------



## toppick08

wishes26 said:


> naughty



nice


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> nice



pleasant


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> pleasant



living


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> living



income


----------



## Big Fatty

outcome


----------



## (((echo)))

Big Fatty said:


> outcome



creampie  couldn't resisit


----------



## Big Fatty

(((echo))) said:


> creampie  couldn't resisit



facial


----------



## toppick08

(((echo))) said:


> creampie  couldn't resisit





moonpie


----------



## (((echo)))

Big Fatty said:


> facial



rectal


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> moonpie



snack


----------



## toppick08

(((echo))) said:


> rectal



suppository


----------



## Big Fatty

toppick08 said:


> suppository



enema


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> suppository



insert


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> insert



sex


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> sex



gender


----------



## jlynnpump

jaybeeztoo said:


> gender




Hermaphrodite!


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> Hermaphrodite!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jlynnpump said:


> Hermaphrodite!



dual


----------



## Big Fatty

jaybeeztoo said:


> dual



Single


----------



## jlynnpump

Big Fatty said:


> Single




dollar


----------



## Inkpen

bill


----------



## toppick08

Inkpen said:


> bill



duck


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> duck



quack


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> quack



looney


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> looney



toons


----------



## belvak

jaybeeztoo said:


> toons



Nickelodeon


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> Nickelodeon



carnival


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> carnival



ferris wheel


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> ferris wheel


 
the Haunted House


----------



## Inkpen

toppick08 said:


> ferris wheel



London Eye


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> the Haunted House



Tilt-a-Whirl


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Inkpen said:


> London Eye



Side Bar:  Inky, I got her.  She's preggers, but I got her.  I will get her, her shots for now and let her have her kittens and then get her fixed.  She hopped right into the cage.  Actually was very easy to catch.  Once the kittens are born, I will vet them, imprint them, and then adopt them out.  As for her, she's mine for life.

End Side Bar....


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:


> End Side Bar....


 
Middle Main Bar


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> Middle Main Bar



hold on for dear life


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:


> hold on for dear life


 
LochNessMonster


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> LochNessMonster



Rebel Yell


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:


> Rebel Yell


 
Billy Idol


----------



## jlynnpump

FireBrand said:


> Billy Idol



White Wedding


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> White Wedding



virgin


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> virgin



me


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:


> me


 

flashbacks


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> me



shiat.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> flashbacks



memories

(what's wrong with a 36 year old virgin,  give me three years and I can star in that movie, the 40 year old virgin  )


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> shiat.



  What?  You don't believe me?


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:


> memories


 
nostalgia


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> nostalgia



good times


----------



## Kain99

jaybeeztoo said:


> good times



smile


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> smile



laugh


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> laugh



cry


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Kain99 said:


> cry



baby


----------



## jlynnpump

jaybeeztoo said:


> baby




got back.   lol


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jlynnpump said:


> got back.   lol



ribs


----------



## Kain99

jaybeeztoo said:


> ribs



Steak!


----------



## Callie girl

Kain99 said:


> Steak!



Potatoes


----------



## TWLs wife

Callie girl said:


> Potatoes



butter


----------



## Callie girl

TWLs wife said:


> butter



broccoli


----------



## Kain99

Rolls


----------



## belvak

Kain99 said:


> Rolls



Porsche


----------



## Callie girl

belvak said:


> Porsche



Ugly


----------



## Kain99

Callie girl said:


> Ugly



Duckling


----------



## belvak

Kain99 said:


> Duckling



Swan


----------



## Kain99

belvak said:


> Swan



Grace


----------



## belvak

Kain99 said:


> Grace



Poise


----------



## Sharon

belvak said:


> Poise



Poison


----------



## Callie girl

Sharon said:


> Poison



Ivy


----------



## Kain99

Callie girl said:


> Ivy



Itch


----------



## onebdzee

Kain99 said:


> Itch



Scratch


----------



## FireBrand

onebdzee said:


> Scratch


 

lotto


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> lotto



MONEY!


----------



## Nanny Pam

Kain99 said:


> MONEY!



Freedom


----------



## TWLs wife

Nanny Pam said:


> Freedom



ring


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> ring



Wedding


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Wedding



bells


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> bells


 
dingaling


----------



## Callie girl

FireBrand said:


> dingaling



My boyfriend


----------



## broncosrule

Callie girl said:


> My boyfriend



stupid


----------



## Kain99

broncosrule said:


> stupid



head...


----------



## mainman

Kain99 said:


> head...


yes please...


----------



## Kain99

mainman said:


> yes please...



Beg


----------



## donbarzini

Kain99 said:


> Beg




to differ


----------



## Phina

donbarzini said:


> to differ



debate


----------



## belvak

Phina said:


> debate



Disagree


----------



## Callie girl

belvak said:


> Disagree



arguement


----------



## Phina

Callie girl said:


> arguement



mediation


----------



## toppick08

Phina said:


> mediation



Sheriff's office


----------



## warneckutz

toppick08 said:


> Sheriff's office



Bail


----------



## toppick08

warneckutz said:


> Bail



bond


----------



## Callie girl

toppick08 said:


> bond



Money


----------



## belvak

Callie girl said:


> Money



Bag


----------



## Callie girl

belvak said:


> Bag



purse


----------



## clevalley

Callie girl said:


> purse



Change


----------



## toppick08

clevalley said:


> Change



couch


----------



## warneckutz

toppick08 said:


> couch



Potato


----------



## toppick08

warneckutz said:


> Potato



french fries....


----------



## forever jewel

toppick08 said:


> french fries....



Hamburger


----------



## toppick08

forever jewel said:


> Hamburger



grill


----------



## donbarzini

toppick08 said:


> grill



question


----------



## toppick08

donbarzini said:


> question



answer


----------



## Callie girl

toppick08 said:


> answer



solve


----------



## toppick08

Callie girl said:


> solve



problem


----------



## Callie girl

toppick08 said:


> problem



word


----------



## donbarzini

Callie girl said:


> word



 up!


----------



## Callie girl

donbarzini said:


> up!



down


----------



## Nanny Pam

Callie girl said:


> down



feathers


----------



## Kain99

Pillow


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Pillow



snuggle


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> snuggle



hugs


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> hugs



kisses.....


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> kisses.....



tongue


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> tongue



French


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> French



Italian


----------



## donbarzini

Nanny Pam said:


> Italian



Scallion:shrug:


----------



## toppick08

donbarzini said:


> Scallion:shrug:



garlic


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> garlic



Chef


----------



## Callie girl

Kain99 said:


> Pillow



sleep


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Chef



cook


----------



## Callie girl

Callie girl said:


> sleep



broyardee (sp)
I'm slow on the up keep


----------



## donbarzini

toppick08 said:


> cook



Burn


----------



## Kain99

donbarzini said:


> Burn



Fire


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hot


----------



## donbarzini

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Hot



Tamales (I LOVE those candies)


----------



## jlynnpump

donbarzini said:


> Tamales (I LOVE those candies)




Chimichangas


----------



## Phina

jlynnpump said:


> Chimichangas



speedy gonzales


----------



## belvak

Phina said:


> speedy gonzales



F A S T ...


----------



## jlynnpump

belvak said:


> F A S T ...




trans am


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> trans am



Pontiac


----------



## Kain99

Engine


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Engine



Big Block


----------



## Kain99

Legos


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> Big Block



Leggos


----------



## Kain99

belvak said:


> Leggos



OMG!  Totally :highfive:


----------



## belvak

Kain99 said:


> OMG!  Totally :highfive:


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


>



Wimmins' 

Ya'll where supposed to say small block.



Chevy


----------



## jlynnpump

toppick08 said:


> Wimmins'
> 
> Ya'll where supposed to say small block.
> 
> 
> 
> Chevy




350 lol (really thats what comes to mind when i think SBC)


----------



## Kain99

jlynnpump said:


> 350 lol (really thats what comes to mind when i think SBC)



Math


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Math



figures


----------



## jlynnpump

toppick08 said:


> figures



models


----------



## Kain99

jlynnpump said:


> models



Plastic Surgery


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Plastic Surgery



Nip 'n' Tuck


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> Nip 'n' Tuck



Knives!


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> Nip 'n' Tuck


 
botox


----------



## mrweb

FireBrand said:


> botox


 
Detox


----------



## jlynnpump

mrweb said:


> Detox




Chicken pox


----------



## Nanny Pam

jlynnpump said:


> Chicken pox



itch


----------



## Kain99

Nanny Pam said:


> itch



Scratch


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Scratch


Rub


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> Rub



Butter


----------



## jlynnpump

Kain99 said:


> Butter



bread


----------



## Kain99

jlynnpump said:


> bread



Roll


----------



## jlynnpump

Kain99 said:


> Roll



rock


----------



## FireBrand

jlynnpump said:


> rock


 
hard


----------



## jlynnpump

FireBrand said:


> hard



head   


(i was done for a while... everything coming up was X rated.  lol)


----------



## Kain99

jlynnpump said:


> head
> 
> 
> (i was done for a while... everything coming up was X rated.  lol)



Brain


----------



## jlynnpump

Kain99 said:


> Brain



thoughts


----------



## Kain99

Dreams


----------



## jlynnpump

Kain99 said:


> Dreams




wishes


----------



## Kain99

Hopes


----------



## Big Fatty

Kain99 said:


> Hopes



shattered


----------



## Callie girl

Big Fatty said:


> shattered



glass


----------



## unixpirate

Callie girl said:


> glass





Mirror


----------



## Callie girl

unixpirate said:


> Mirror



reflection


----------



## Big Fatty

Callie girl said:


> reflection



vampire


----------



## unixpirate

Callie girl said:


> reflection


----------



## unixpirate

Big Fatty said:


> vampire





Dark!


----------



## Dougstermd

unixpirate said:


> Dark!



angel


----------



## unixpirate

Dougstermd said:


> angel




Wings


----------



## jlynnpump

unixpirate said:


> Wings



beer


----------



## Callie girl

jlynnpump said:


> beer



bread


----------



## Big Fatty

Callie girl said:


> bread



yeast


----------



## Callie girl

Big Fatty said:


> yeast



infection


----------



## LusbyMom

Callie girl said:


> infection



Ear

FYI that was nasty callie!


----------



## unixpirate

Callie girl said:


> infection








taking the pups for a walk on that one



:shrug:


----------



## Callie girl

LusbyMom said:


> Ear
> 
> FYI that was nasty callie!






ring


----------



## LusbyMom

Callie girl said:


> ring




Marriage


----------



## Callie girl

LusbyMom said:


> Marriage



insane


----------



## Etred101

Callie girl said:


> insane



asylum


----------



## Callie girl

Etred101 said:


> asylum



lusby momm


----------



## spike2763

Etred101 said:


> asylum



soul


----------



## LusbyMom

spike2763 said:


> soul



mate


----------



## Callie girl

LusbyMom said:


> mate



Australia


----------



## SpriteZero

Callie girl said:


> Australia



Down Under


----------



## LusbyMom

SpriteZero said:


> Down Under



 I'll let someone else take this one


----------



## unixpirate

LusbyMom said:


> I'll let someone else take this one



Eat at the Y


----------



## LusbyMom

unixpirate said:


> Eat at the Y



Okay I will be good since this is chit chat 

YMCA


----------



## Big Fatty

unixpirate said:


> Eat at the Y



tuna..........hehe


----------



## Etred101

unixpirate said:


> Eat at the Y



... M C A


----------



## unixpirate

Big Fatty said:


> tuna..........hehe



YMCA


----------



## spike2763

Etred101 said:


> ... M C A



WHY?


----------



## unixpirate

Etred101 said:


> ... M C A


----------



## Big Fatty

unixpirate said:


>


----------



## Callie girl

Big Fatty said:


>


----------



## Big Fatty




----------



## Callie girl

Big Fatty said:


>


----------



## Big Fatty

Callie girl said:


>



Ok now.......

Sober


----------



## Phina

Big Fatty said:


> Ok now.......
> 
> Sober



AA


----------



## toppick08

Phina said:


> AA



12 Steps


----------



## donbarzini

toppick08 said:


> 12 Steps



Sipowicz


----------



## toppick08

donbarzini said:


> Sipowicz



tough


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> tough



hard


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Bronwyn said:


> hard



nipple


----------



## Nanny Pam

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> nipple



Pacifier  


  @ OHCG


----------



## donbarzini

Nanny Pam said:


> Pacifier
> 
> 
> @ OHCG



Vin Diesel


----------



## jlynnpump

donbarzini said:


> Vin Diesel



SEXY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

jlynnpump said:


> SEXY!!!!!!!!!



 Speedy70


----------



## donbarzini

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Speedy70




Gonzalez


----------



## Kain99

Mexican


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Mexican



food


----------



## jlynnpump

toppick08 said:


> food




kitchen


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> kitchen



hot


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> hot



Momma


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Momma





refuge


----------



## Phina

toppick08 said:


> refuge



safe


----------



## donbarzini

Phina said:


> safe



Out!


----------



## Phina

donbarzini said:


> Out!



baseball


----------



## Callie girl

Phina said:


> baseball



homerun


----------



## Phina

Callie girl said:


> homerun



cheer


----------



## Callie girl

Phina said:


> cheer



snobs


----------



## Phina

Callie girl said:


> snobs



emo's


----------



## jlynnpump

Phina said:


> emo's




Goths


----------



## Nanny Pam

jlynnpump said:


> Goths



NCIS


----------



## jlynnpump

Nanny Pam said:


> NCIS





CSI


----------



## Nanny Pam

jlynnpump said:


> CSI



Drama


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> Drama



Cops..


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> Cops..



po po


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> po po









dung


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> dung



manure


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> manure



chicken


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> chicken



hen


----------



## clevalley

jaybeeztoo said:


> hen



Egg


----------



## toppick08

clevalley said:


> Egg



head


----------



## clevalley

toppick08 said:


> head



WAY TOO EASY...


----------



## clevalley

toppick08 said:


> head



Skull


----------



## toppick08

clevalley said:


> Skull



bones


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> bones



joints


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> joints



jail


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> jail



bird


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> bird



Mockingbird


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> Mockingbird



Kill


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Kill







sing


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> sing



song


----------



## Kain99

I said kill and you said sing???? "To "kill" a Mockingbird"  Hello! 

*Song*

Music


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Kain99 said:


> I said kill and you said sing???? "To "kill" a Mockingbird"  Hello!
> 
> *Song*
> 
> Music



rhythm


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> I said kill and you said sing???? "To "kill" a Mockingbird"  Hello!
> 
> *Song*
> 
> Music





I thought you said kill because they sing all day and all night.....


----------



## mainman

Kain99 said:


> I said kill and you said sing???? "To "kill" a Mockingbird" Hello!
> 
> *Song*
> 
> Music


Life


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> rhythm



back seat


----------



## Kain99

jaybeeztoo said:


> rhythm



Blues


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> back seat



driver


----------



## bcp

Kain99 said:


> Blues


church


----------



## jaybeeztoo

bcp said:


> church



temple


----------



## Kain99

jaybeeztoo said:


> temple



worship


----------



## mainman

Kain99 said:


> worship


beg?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

mainman said:


> beg?



 borrow


----------



## jlynnpump

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> borrow




steal.


----------



## TWLs wife

jlynnpump said:


> steal.



take


----------



## Kain99

jlynnpump said:


> steal.



beg


----------



## mainman

Kain99 said:


> beg


Fine!


----------



## Kain99

mainman said:


> Fine!



Petchulant


----------



## mainman

Kain99 said:


> Petchulant


Did you mean petulant???

biatchy?


----------



## Kain99

mainman said:


> Did you mean petulant???
> 
> biatchy?



Prolly I've been drinking.


----------



## donbarzini

mainman said:


> Did you mean petulant???
> 
> biatchy?



ex-wife


----------



## Nanny Pam

donbarzini said:


> ex-wife



ex-husband


----------



## donbarzini

Nanny Pam said:


> ex-husband



victim  (just kidding)


----------



## Callie girl

donbarzini said:


> victim  (just kidding)



SVU (law and order)


----------



## Nanny Pam

Callie girl said:


> SVU (law and order)



punishment


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Nanny Pam said:


> punishment



 marriage 

 Just kidding.


----------



## donbarzini

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> marriage
> 
> Just kidding.




Commitment


----------



## Kain99

donbarzini said:


> Commitment



Life


----------



## Nanny Pam

Kain99 said:


> Life



forever


----------



## donbarzini

Nanny Pam said:


> forever



and ever


----------



## jlynnpump

donbarzini said:


> and ever



Amen.


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> Amen.



Randy Travis


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> Randy Travis



Class


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Carrie Underwood


----------



## belvak

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Carrie Underwood



Idol


----------



## Kain99

belvak said:


> Idol



American


----------



## donbarzini

Kain99 said:


> American



John Wayne(I'm standing at attention)


----------



## toppick08

donbarzini said:


> John Wayne(I'm standing at attention)



hero


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> hero



honor


----------



## LusbyMom

Nanny Pam said:


> honor



Roll


----------



## donbarzini

LusbyMom said:


> Roll



butter


----------



## Kain99

donbarzini said:


> butter



Bread


----------



## Nanny Pam

donbarzini said:


> butter



popcorn


----------



## LusbyMom

Nanny Pam said:


> popcorn



Movies


----------



## belvak

LusbyMom said:


> Movies



Suspense


----------



## Nanny Pam

belvak said:


> Suspense



guess


----------



## donbarzini

Nanny Pam said:


> guess



jeans


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

donbarzini said:


> jeans



 tight


----------



## Nanny Pam

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> tight



sweater


----------



## Kain99

Nanny Pam said:


> sweater



Nipples


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Kain99 said:


> Nipples



 Boobs


----------



## toppick08

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Boobs


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## Kain99

Milk!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Kain99 said:


> Milk!



  Breast


----------



## toppick08

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Breast





suck


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> suck



 baby


----------



## toppick08

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> baby



cakes


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> cakes



twinkies


----------



## Callie girl

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> twinkies



cream center


----------



## toppick08

Callie girl said:


> cream center


----------



## Callie girl

toppick08 said:


>



Ha ha I knew that would be bad.


----------



## Kain99

Callie girl said:


> cream center



squishy


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> squishy



pearl necklace


----------



## Callie girl

toppick08 said:


> pearl necklace



oyster


----------



## toppick08

Callie girl said:


> oyster



salty


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Callie girl said:


> oyster



 fried


----------



## TWLs wife

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> fried



Chicken


----------



## LexiGirl75

TWLs wife said:


> Chicken



Finger


----------



## Callie girl

LexiGirl75 said:


> Finger





foods


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Callie girl said:


> foods



nutrients


----------



## Nanny Pam

jaybeeztoo said:


> nutrients



vitamins


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nanny Pam said:


> vitamins



supplements


----------



## Nanny Pam

jaybeeztoo said:


> supplements



energy


----------



## Kain99

Drink


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nanny Pam said:


> energy



power


----------



## Kain99

jaybeeztoo said:


> power



line


----------



## Nanny Pam

Kain99 said:


> line



telephone


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nanny Pam said:


> telephone




operator


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

jaybeeztoo said:


> operator



Computer


----------



## jaybeeztoo

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Computer



desktop


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

jaybeeztoo said:


> desktop



laptop


----------



## jaybeeztoo

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> laptop



notebook


----------



## jlynnpump

jaybeeztoo said:


> notebook



diary


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jlynnpump said:


> diary



journal


----------



## Nanny Pam

jaybeeztoo said:


> journal



secrets


----------



## Kain99

Nanny Pam said:


> secrets



Sauce....


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Kain99 said:


> Sauce....



spiagetti


----------



## Nanny Pam

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> spiagetti



linguini


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Nanny Pam said:


> linguini



Italian


----------



## belvak

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Italian



Dressing


----------



## Kain99

belvak said:


> Dressing



Vinegar!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Kain99 said:


> Vinegar!



  fries (boardwalk)


----------



## Nanny Pam

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> fries (boardwalk)



ketchup


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Nanny Pam said:


> ketchup



Heinz


----------



## Kain99

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Heinz



Politics


----------



## mrweb

Nunn


----------



## jlynnpump

mrweb said:


> Nunn




Father


----------



## Bay_Kat

jlynnpump said:


> Father



Mother


----------



## TWLs wife

Bay_Kat said:


> Mother



child


----------



## LusbyMom

TWLs wife said:


> child



monster


----------



## Doris

Scary


----------



## FireBrand

Doris said:


> Scary


 
Evil



Welcome newb!


----------



## Callie girl

FireBrand said:


> Evil
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome newb!



Biatch


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Callie girl said:


> Biatch



 dog


----------



## belvak

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> dog



Cat


----------



## Nanny Pam

belvak said:


> Cat



mouse


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> mouse



hamster


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> hamster



homosexual


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> homosexual





He was a runaway, I saved.


----------



## donbarzini

Kain99 said:


> homosexual



San Francisco


----------



## jlynnpump

donbarzini said:


> San Francisco



49er's


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> 49er's



gold


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> gold



silver


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> silver



plating


----------



## donbarzini

toppick08 said:


> plating



Iron Chef


----------



## Callie girl

donbarzini said:


> Iron Chef



america


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Callie girl said:


> america



United States


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> United States



Confederacy


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> Confederacy



yankee


----------



## donbarzini

jaybeeztoo said:


> yankee



loser (I was born in Boston)


----------



## jaybeeztoo

donbarzini said:


> loser (I was born in Boston)



defeated


----------



## toppick08

donbarzini said:


> loser (I was born in Boston)





winner


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> winner



Superbowl


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> Superbowl



Baltimore Colts Players


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> Baltimore Colts Players



team


----------



## Nanny Pam

jaybeeztoo said:


> team



brotherhood


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> team





Name 1 of our great players.


----------



## Bronwyn

Nanny Pam said:


> brotherhood



frat boy


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> frat boy





Back to my Bal'mer players question.


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> Back to my Bal'mer players question.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bronwyn said:


> frat boy



greek

Toppick, I don't know any of the players


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> greek
> 
> Toppick, I don't know any of the players



Johnny Unitas ??

wtf


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> Johnny Unitas ??
> 
> wtf



:shrug:  I don't follow football...not get back to the game


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> :shrug:  I don't follow football...not get back to the game





jeezypeezee


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> jeezypeezee



No, it's Jaybeeztoo.

Now the word was GREEK.

Next....


----------



## Nanny Pam

jaybeeztoo said:


> No, it's Jaybeeztoo.
> 
> Now the word was GREEK.
> 
> Next....



salad


----------



## Bronwyn

Nanny Pam said:


> salad



chef


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bronwyn said:


> chef



Emeril


----------



## Callie girl

jaybeeztoo said:


> Emeril



Bam!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Callie girl said:


> Bam!



cajun


----------



## donbarzini

jaybeeztoo said:


> cajun



Popeye's


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> cajun



Baton Rouge


----------



## jaybeeztoo

donbarzini said:


> Popeye's



spinach


----------



## Callie girl

jaybeeztoo said:


> spinach



Rocky bread


----------



## Kain99

jaybeeztoo said:


> spinach



Popeye!


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Popeye!


 
Olive Oil


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> Olive Oil



Greek food


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> Greek food


 
Gyro


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> Gyro



greek salad


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> greek salad



pita bread


----------



## Nanny Pam

jaybeeztoo said:


> pita bread



dry


----------



## donbarzini

Nanny Pam said:


> dry



wet


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

donbarzini said:


> wet



 Dreams


----------



## Kain99

Fantasies...


----------



## jlynnpump

Kain99 said:


> Fantasies...



 Naughty.  hehehe


----------



## Nanny Pam

jlynnpump said:


> Naughty.  hehehe



Satisfaction.


----------



## donbarzini

Nanny Pam said:


> Satisfaction.



Mick Jagger


----------



## Kain99

donbarzini said:


> Mick Jagger



Lips


----------



## donbarzini

Kain99 said:


> Lips



kiss


----------



## MLGTS08

hershey


----------



## Callie girl

MLGTS08 said:


> hershey



candy


----------



## danceintherain

Callie girl said:


> candy



cotton


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

danceintherain said:


> cotton



 balls


----------



## MLGTS08

blue


----------



## belvak

MLGTS08 said:


> blue



sky


----------



## yankee44

vodka


----------



## jaybeeztoo

yankee44 said:


> vodka



cranberry juice


----------



## yankee44

jaybeeztoo said:


> cranberry juice



Cocktail

I think I need a drink


----------



## jaybeeztoo

yankee44 said:


> Cocktail
> 
> I think I need a drink



Tom Cruise

(have a drink )


----------



## yankee44

jaybeeztoo said:


> Tom Cruise
> 
> (have a drink )



Scientology (sp)


----------



## jaybeeztoo

yankee44 said:


> Scientology (sp)



belief


----------



## jlynnpump

jaybeeztoo said:


> belief



opinions


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jlynnpump said:


> opinions



morals


----------



## Kain99

values


----------



## Bustem' Down

Kain99 said:


> values



Math


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Kain99 said:


> values



appraisals


----------



## smcop

jaybeeztoo said:


> appraisals


Mortgage


----------



## mixallagist

smcop said:


> Mortgage



Lender


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mixallagist said:


> Lender



broker


----------



## jlynnpump

jaybeeztoo said:


> broker




richer.  lol


----------



## Kain99

Poorer


----------



## donbarzini

Kain99 said:


> Poorer



married


----------



## jlynnpump

donbarzini said:


> married



Family


----------



## Kain99

donbarzini said:


> married





*Family*
Babies


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Kain99 said:


> *Family*
> Babies



offspring


----------



## mainman

jaybeeztoo said:


> offspring


Son


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mainman said:


> Son



boy


----------



## mainman

jaybeeztoo said:


> boy


girl


----------



## Bronwyn

mainman said:


> girl



training bra


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> training bra


Go to bed with your training bra!

training wheels.


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> Go to bed with your training bra!
> 
> training wheels.



I haven't worn a training bra since 5th grade!! 

helmet


----------



## jlynnpump

Bronwyn said:


> I haven't worn a training bra since 5th grade!!
> 
> helmet



bike


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> bike



rack


----------



## jlynnpump

toppick08 said:


> rack




Ribs


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> Ribs






fracture


----------



## jlynnpump

toppick08 said:


> fracture




Compound


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> Compound



W


----------



## jlynnpump

toppick08 said:


> W







letter


----------



## harleyrider

doctor


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> letter



stamp


----------



## jlynnpump

harleyrider said:


> doctor




physical


----------



## jlynnpump

toppick08 said:


> stamp



Tramp


----------



## harleyrider

jlynnpump said:


> Tramp



cramps


----------



## jlynnpump

harleyrider said:


> cramps




PMS


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> PMS



female


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


> female


 
Independent


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


> Independent



smart


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> smart



 Stupid


----------



## TWLs wife

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Stupid



slow


----------



## jlynnpump

TWLs wife said:


> slow




patience


----------



## TWLs wife

jlynnpump said:


> patience



nerves


----------



## chaotic

TWLs wife said:


> nerves



Dentists


----------



## jaybeeztoo

chaotic said:


> Dentists



orthodontists


----------



## belvak

jaybeeztoo said:


> orthodontists



braces


----------



## Kain99

jaybeeztoo said:


> orthodontists



Teeth!


----------



## FireBrand

belvak said:


> braces


straight


----------



## Phina

FireBrand said:


> straight



edge


----------



## FireBrand

Phina said:


> edge


 
sharp


----------



## BuddyLee

FireBrand said:


> sharp


cheddar.


----------



## DangerousCurves

FireBrand said:


> sharp



cheddar


----------



## FireBrand

BuddyLee said:


> cheddar.


 


DangerousCurves said:


> cheddar


 
EXTRA sharp cheddar !


----------



## DangerousCurves

BuddyLee said:


> cheddar.



cheese


----------



## BuddyLee

DangerousCurves said:


> cheese


Belly button


----------



## FireBrand

BuddyLee said:


> Belly button


 
Knot


----------



## BuddyLee

FireBrand said:


> Knot


Berry farm


----------



## FireBrand

BuddyLee said:


> Berry farm


 
RollerCoasters


----------



## BuddyLee

FireBrand said:


> RollerCoasters


G-Force.


----------



## FireBrand

BuddyLee said:


> G-Force.


 
G-spot


----------



## BuddyLee

FireBrand said:


> G-spot


How did I know that was coming?

Pleasureville.


----------



## FireBrand

BuddyLee said:


> How did I know that was coming?
> 
> Pleasureville.


 
Utopia


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> Utopia



mythical


----------



## BuddyLee

FireBrand said:


> Utopia


Nirvana.


----------



## FireBrand

BuddyLee said:


> Nirvana.


 
angst


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> angst



teen


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> teen


Immature.


----------



## DangerousCurves

BuddyLee said:


> Immature.



premature


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> Immature.



childish


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> childish


Innocence


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> Innocence



angelic


----------



## BuddyLee

FireBrand said:


> Innocence


O.J.

:yeahright:


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> angelic


BuddyLee.


----------



## DangerousCurves

BuddyLee said:


> BuddyLee.



charlatan


----------



## FireBrand

BuddyLee said:


> BuddyLee.


 
MissConception


----------



## DangerousCurves

FireBrand said:


> MissConception



delusion


----------



## Bronwyn

DangerousCurves said:


> delusion



bi-polar


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> bi-polar


equator


----------



## DangerousCurves

FireBrand said:


> equator



shellback


----------



## Phina

DangerousCurves said:


> shellback



Oyster


----------



## jlynnpump

Phina said:


> Oyster



Clam


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

jlynnpump said:


> Clam



Crabs


----------



## Phina

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Crabs



lobster


----------



## belvak

Phina said:


> lobster



tail


----------



## Nanny Pam

belvak said:


> tail



wag


----------



## Big Fatty

Nanny Pam said:


> wag



shake


----------



## Nanny Pam

Big Fatty said:


> shake



rattle


----------



## belvak

Nanny Pam said:


> rattle



 roll


----------



## Big Fatty

Nanny Pam said:


> rattle



ROLL!!


----------



## Nanny Pam

Big Fatty said:


> ROLL!!



Elvis


----------



## donbarzini

Nanny Pam said:


> Elvis



Lives


----------



## CRoyal

donbarzini said:


> Lives



Days


----------



## donbarzini

CRoyal said:


> Days



of Thunder


----------



## CRoyal

donbarzini said:


> of Thunder



thighs


----------



## nitwhit3286

CRoyal said:


> thighs





chicken!


----------



## CRoyal

nitwhit3286 said:


> chicken!



Meat


----------



## Nanny Pam

CRoyal said:


> Meat



loaf


----------



## CRoyal

Nanny Pam said:


> loaf



Bread


----------



## donbarzini

CRoyal said:


> Bread



cash


----------



## nitwhit3286

CRoyal said:


> Bread



whole grain


----------



## CRoyal

donbarzini said:


> cash



Cab


----------



## toppick08

CRoyal said:


> Cab



fare


----------



## CRoyal

toppick08 said:


> fare



Fairy


----------



## Phina

CRoyal said:


> Fairy



princess


----------



## toppick08

CRoyal said:


> Fairy



tale


----------



## donbarzini

Phina said:


> princess



margaritaville


----------



## belvak

donbarzini said:


> margaritaville



Wasted


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> Wasted



time


----------



## donbarzini

toppick08 said:


> time



Eagles


----------



## jlynnpump

donbarzini said:


> Eagles



hotel california


----------



## Big Fatty

belvak said:


> Wasted



trashed


----------



## Phina

Big Fatty said:


> trashed



dumpster


----------



## toppick08

Phina said:


> dumpster



smelly


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> smelly



socks


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> smelly



 Shi##y


----------



## CRoyal

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Shi##y



septic


----------



## thurley42

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Shi##y



mondays


----------



## nitwhit3286

thurley42 said:


> mondays



manic


----------



## donbarzini

CRoyal said:


> septic



poisoned


----------



## Big Fatty

donbarzini said:


> poisoned



cured


----------



## toppick08

Big Fatty said:


> cured



ham


----------



## jlynnpump

Big Fatty said:


> cured



honey  hahahaha


----------



## CRoyal

jlynnpump said:


> honey  hahahaha



Flies


----------



## Big Fatty

CRoyal said:


> Flies



swims


----------



## jlynnpump

Big Fatty said:


> swims



Oceans


----------



## donbarzini

jlynnpump said:


> Oceans



Eleven


----------



## CRoyal

donbarzini said:


> Eleven



Seven


----------



## Kain99

CRoyal said:


> Seven



Lucky


----------



## CRoyal

Kain99 said:


> Lucky



Charms


----------



## jlynnpump

CRoyal said:


> Charms



bracelet


----------



## donbarzini

jlynnpump said:


> bracelet



handcuffs


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

donbarzini said:


> handcuffs



 kinky


----------



## CRoyal

donbarzini said:


> handcuffs



Arrest

(sorry karma giver, couldn't think of a food word for ya) (ps youre still ugly)


----------



## donbarzini

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> kinky



hair


----------



## MLGTS08

donbarzini said:


> hair



Wig


----------



## Nanny Pam

MLGTS08 said:


> Wig



ear


----------



## CRoyal

Nanny Pam said:


> ear



Ring


----------



## donbarzini

CRoyal said:


> Ring



Hello?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

donbarzini said:


> Hello?



Goodbye


----------



## toppick08

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Goodbye



girl


----------



## Callie girl

friend


----------



## Nanny Pam

Callie girl said:


> friend



husband


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nanny Pam said:


> husband



spouse


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> spouse


----------



## CRoyal

jaybeeztoo said:


> spouse



Trap


----------



## Big Fatty

CRoyal said:


> Trap



Mouse


----------



## CRoyal

Big Fatty said:


> Mouse



Rat


----------



## Sula

CRoyal said:


> Rat


big block


----------



## belvak

Sula said:


> big block



engine


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Sula said:


> big block



cheese?


----------



## Nanny Pam

jaybeeztoo said:


> cheese?



Swiss


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nanny Pam said:


> Swiss



American


----------



## Nanny Pam

jaybeeztoo said:


> American



Native


----------



## belvak

Nanny Pam said:


> Native



tribe


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> tribe



clan


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> clan



group


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> group



hug


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> hug



snuggle


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> snuggle



spoon


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> spoon


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


>



You can snuggle and spoon.  Spooning is cool.

twitch


----------



## Sula

jaybeeztoo said:


> spoon


anytime


----------



## CRoyal

Sula said:


> anytime



5 o'clock


----------



## toppick08

CRoyal said:


> 5 o'clock



somewhere


----------



## jaybeeztoo

CRoyal said:


> 5 o'clock



somewhere


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> somewhere



pinch poke, you owe me a coke


----------



## Sula

CRoyal said:


> 5 o'clock


shadow


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> pinch poke, you owe me a coke


----------



## pcjohnnyb

toppick08 said:


> somewhere





jaybeeztoo said:


> somewhere



Missing


----------



## belvak

pcjohnnyb said:


> Missing



Link


----------



## CRoyal

pcjohnnyb said:


> Missing



in action


----------



## Sula

CRoyal said:


> in action


force


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> force



thrust


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> thrust


recoil


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> recoil



shotgun


----------



## CRoyal

toppick08 said:


> shotgun



bruise


----------



## jlynnpump

CRoyal said:


> bruise




bleed


----------



## Sula

CRoyal said:


> bruise


forehead


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jlynnpump said:


> bleed



ooze


----------



## CRoyal

jaybeeztoo said:


> ooze



poision ivy


----------



## jaybeeztoo

CRoyal said:


> poision ivy



rash


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> rash



red


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> red



crimsom


----------



## Sula

jaybeeztoo said:


> crimsom


tide


----------



## Bay_Kat

Sula said:


> tide



Ocean


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bay_Kat said:


> Ocean



liner


----------



## toppick08

Bay_Kat said:


> Ocean



Atlantic


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> Atlantic


Records


----------



## Bay_Kat

Sula said:


> Records



Albums


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Sula said:


> Records



tapes


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:


> tapes



records


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bronwyn said:


> records



That is the word I quoted 

Try again...


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:


> That is the word I quoted
> 
> Try again...



Whoops

8 track


----------



## Sula

jaybeeztoo said:


> tapes


mixed


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bronwyn said:


> Whoops
> 
> 8 track



Player

(that reminds me of the only two 8 tracks I owned, Juice Newton and .... hmmmm.... some guy ...had a song about wind... Keith?   Sheyot, now this is going to bug my brain.


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> Player
> 
> (that reminds me of the only two 8 tracks I owned, Juice Newton and .... hmmmm.... some guy ...had a song about wind... Keith?   Sheyot, now this is going to bug my brain.



Christopher Cross...???

Ride like the wind.??


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> Christopher Cross...???
> 
> Ride like the wind.??



YES!!!!  Thank you.  That was a good answer considering I only gave the word wind.

Thank you


----------



## Bay_Kat

toppick08 said:


> Christopher Cross...???
> 
> Ride like the wind.??



Sailing


----------



## Sula

jaybeeztoo said:


> Player
> 
> (that reminds me of the only two 8 tracks I owned, Juice Newton and .... hmmmm.... some guy ...had a song about wind... Keith?   Sheyot, now this is going to bug my brain.


Playa


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Sula said:


> Playa



man ho


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bay_Kat said:


> Sailing



That's what he sang!!


----------



## Sula

jaybeeztoo said:


> man ho


Gilligan.  This one kinda disturbs me.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Sula said:


> Gilligan.  This one kinda disturbs me.



Island

(what disturbs you?)


----------



## Bay_Kat

Sula said:


> Gilligan.  This one kinda disturbs me.



Island


----------



## Sula

Bay_Kat said:


> Island


my head going from man ho to gilligan bothers me.

Bacardi


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bay_Kat said:


> Island



Pinch, poke, YOU owe me a coke too.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Sula said:


> my head going from man ho to gilligan bothers me.
> 
> Bacardi



Limon


----------



## jaybeeztoo

pcjohnnyb said:


> Limon



Yellow Tail


----------



## donbarzini

jaybeeztoo said:


> Yellow Tail



perch


----------



## pcjohnnyb

donbarzini said:


> perch



Croaker


----------



## jaybeeztoo

pcjohnnyb said:


> Croaker



rock


----------



## donbarzini

jaybeeztoo said:


> rock



roll


----------



## pcjohnnyb

donbarzini said:


> roll



butter


----------



## jaybeeztoo

pcjohnnyb said:


> butter



oleo


----------



## donbarzini

jaybeeztoo said:


> oleo




Dorothy  (The Wizard of Oz, You know "Oleo yo ho!")


----------



## Nanny Pam

donbarzini said:


> Dorothy  (The Wizard of Oz, You know "Oleo yo ho!")




Flashback


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nanny Pam said:


> Flashback



memory


----------



## Nanny Pam

jaybeeztoo said:


> memory



faded


----------



## donbarzini

Nanny Pam said:


> faded



jeans


----------



## pcjohnnyb

donbarzini said:


> jeans



Genes


----------



## jaybeeztoo

pcjohnnyb said:


> Gene



Simmons


----------



## donbarzini

jaybeeztoo said:


> Simmons




 kiss


----------



## jaybeeztoo

donbarzini said:


> kiss



smooch


----------



## jlynnpump

jaybeeztoo said:


> smooch



Hugs


----------



## Nanny Pam

jlynnpump said:


> Hugs



jugs


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nanny Pam said:


> jugs



mugs


----------



## donbarzini

jaybeeztoo said:


> mugs



pugs


----------



## jaybeeztoo

donbarzini said:


> pugs



rugs


----------



## donbarzini

jaybeeztoo said:


> rugs



lugs


----------



## jaybeeztoo

donbarzini said:


> lugs



plugs


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jaybeeztoo said:


> plugs



spark    (sorry to end the "ugs" thing..I couldn't come up with somethin )


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

jaybeeztoo said:


> plugs



zoysia


----------



## jlynnpump

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> zoysia



NEXT!  lol


----------



## donbarzini

pcjohnnyb said:


> spark    (sorry to end the "ugs" thing..I couldn't come up with somethin )



flame


----------



## MLGTS08

donbarzini said:


> flame



Gay


----------



## toppick08

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> zoysia



thatch


----------



## pcjohnnyb

MLGTS08 said:


> Gay





toppick08 said:


> thatch



snatchless


----------



## Nanny Pam

pcjohnnyb said:


> snatchless



male


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> male



stud


----------



## pcjohnnyb

toppick08 said:


> stud



finder


----------



## toppick08

pcjohnnyb said:


> finder



depth


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> depth


width


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> width



girth


----------



## CRoyal

toppick08 said:


> girth



important


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> girth



waist line


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> waist line



hips


----------



## harleyrider

toppick08 said:


> hips



shakira


----------



## toppick08

harleyrider said:


> shakira





music


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> music


tears


----------



## FireBrand

Sula said:


> tears


joy


----------



## Sula

FireBrand said:


> joy


noel


----------



## jlynnpump

Sula said:


> noel



baby jesus.


----------



## FireBrand

jlynnpump said:


> baby jesus.


 
touchdown !


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> touchdown !



Football!


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Football!


 
Million$


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> Million$



Billions *$$$$*


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> Billions *$$$$*


 
b'zillions ! $


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> b'zillions ! $



*Rich $$$$ *


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> *Rich $$$$ *


 
dreams !


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> dreams !



A wish


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> A wish



fairytale


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> fairytale



true love


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> true love



soulmate


----------



## Callie girl

jaybeeztoo said:


> soulmate



fantasy


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Callie girl said:


> fantasy



dream


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> dream



nightmare


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> nightmare



scary


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> scary



Horror


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

TWLs wife said:


> Horror



 Story


----------



## jaybeeztoo

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Story



tale


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> tale



of two cities


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> of two cities



novel


----------



## reficul_vs_dog

jaybeeztoo said:


> novel



idea


----------



## mrweb

jaybeeztoo said:


> novel


 
unique


----------



## BigSlam123b

mrweb said:


> unique



hippie


----------



## Bronwyn

BigSlam123b said:


> hippie



vermont


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bronwyn said:


> vermont



state


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:


> state



union


----------



## reficul_vs_dog

jaybeeztoo said:


> state



groovy


----------



## toppick08

reficul_vs_dog said:


> groovy



cool


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> cool


cucumber


----------



## FireBrand

Sula said:


> cucumber


 
spears


----------



## Sula

FireBrand said:


> spears


pickle


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> pickle



dill


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> dill


 
weed


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> weed



tough


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> tough



Nails


----------



## toppick08

hammer


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> hammer



nails


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> nails


 
screws


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> nails



hammer


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> hammer



wood


----------



## jlynnpump

Nanny Pam said:


> wood




Bone.


----------



## Kain99

Nanny Pam said:


> wood



Furniture..... (That's what I was really thinking!)


----------



## jlynnpump

Kain99 said:


> Furniture..... (That's what I was really thinking!)




house


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> house



yard


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> yard



mile


----------



## belvak

TWLs wife said:


> mile



jog


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> mile



Eight


----------



## BrutalBlonde

Kain99 said:


> Eight



Even


----------



## TWLs wife

BrutalBlonde said:


> Even



odd


----------



## BrutalBlonde

TWLs wife said:


> odd



Ball


----------



## Sula

BrutalBlonde said:


> Ball


sack


----------



## Kain99

Sula said:


> sack



Potatoes!


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Potatoes!



salad


----------



## PrchJrkr

TWLs wife said:


> salad



tossed...


----------



## Katt

PrchJrkr said:


> tossed...



cookies  (lol)


----------



## toppick08

Katt said:


> cookies  (lol)



Red Rose....


----------



## PrchJrkr

toppick08 said:


> Red Rose....



tats


----------



## toppick08

PrchJrkr said:


> tats



sexy


----------



## BrutalBlonde

toppick08 said:


> sexy



Opinion


----------



## Sula

BrutalBlonde said:


> Opinion


azzhole


----------



## TWLs wife

Sula said:


> azzhole



jerk


----------



## Sula

TWLs wife said:


> jerk


chicken


----------



## TWLs wife

Sula said:


> chicken



egg


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> egg


 
nogg


----------



## CRoyal

FireBrand said:


> nogg



Holidays


----------



## FireBrand

CRoyal said:


> Holidays


 
spirits


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> spirits



haunting


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> haunting


 
spooks


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> spooks



ghosts


----------



## Katt

TWLs wife said:


> ghosts



Whisperer


----------



## Big Fatty

Katt said:


> Whisperer



Sexy


----------



## Nanny Pam

Big Fatty said:


> Sexy



pretty


----------



## Big Fatty

Nanny Pam said:


> pretty



wife


----------



## belvak

Big Fatty said:


> wife



Husband


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

belvak said:


> Husband



 Hooker


----------



## toppick08

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Hooker



Governor


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> Governor



New York


----------



## Bronwyn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> New York



apple


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Bronwyn said:


> apple



Fuji


----------



## Bronwyn

pcjohnnyb said:


> Fuji



mountain


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Bronwyn said:


> mountain



climber (pstt, I like your av   artsy)


----------



## Bronwyn

pcjohnnyb said:


> climber (pstt, I like your av   artsy)



gear yay: thanks)


----------



## Nanny Pam

Bronwyn said:


> gear yay: thanks)



cog


----------



## TWLs wife

Nanny Pam said:


> cog



dance


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> dance



LINE


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> LINE



draw


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> draw



create


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> create



color


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> color



rainbow


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> rainbow



Pot of gold


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> Pot of gold



riches


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> riches



rags


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> rags



Annie (the movie)


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> Annie (the movie)



gay


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> gay


flame


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> flame



fire


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> fire


fighter


----------



## thurley42

toppick08 said:


> fire



in the hole


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> fire



incinerate


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> incinerate



burn


----------



## toppick08

thurley42 said:


> in the hole



VH 3...


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> burn



char


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> char



coal


----------



## toppick08

toppick08 said:


> coal


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> coal



mine


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> mine



yours


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> yours



Ours


----------



## Nanny Pam

TWLs wife said:


> Ours



hours


----------



## TWLs wife

Nanny Pam said:


> hours



minutes


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> minutes



time


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> time



schedule


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> schedule



appointment


----------



## BrutalBlonde

toppick08 said:


> appointment



Stylist


----------



## pcjohnnyb

BrutalBlonde said:


> Stylist



hair


----------



## toppick08

pcjohnnyb said:


> hair



gray.


----------



## TWLs wife

pcjohnnyb said:


> hair



day


----------



## BrutalBlonde

TWLs wife said:


> day



Nocturnal


----------



## toppick08

BrutalBlonde said:


> Nocturnal



my hamster


----------



## jlynnpump

toppick08 said:


> my hamster



My kitty.


----------



## BrutalBlonde

toppick08 said:


> my hamster



my hamsters > yours


----------



## toppick08

BrutalBlonde said:


> my hamsters > yours



...


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> My kitty.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jlynnpump said:


> My kitty.



shaved  (?)


----------



## toppick08

pcjohnnyb said:


> shaved  (?)


----------



## Nanny Pam

pcjohnnyb said:


> shaved  (?)



beard


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> beard



clam


----------



## jlynnpump

toppick08 said:


> clam




taco


----------



## Nanny Pam

jlynnpump said:


> taco



chalupa


----------



## Callie girl

Nanny Pam said:


> chalupa



nachos


----------



## TWLs wife

Callie girl said:


> nachos



cheese


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> cheese


 
Jalapenos


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> Jalapenos



Peppers!


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Peppers!



hot


----------



## Callie girl

TWLs wife said:


> hot



Chalula(sp)


----------



## toppick08

Callie girl said:


> Chalula(sp)



Mexican


----------



## pcjohnnyb

toppick08 said:


> Mexican



Tequila

(wow...it was hard to not be mean in my word after "mexican" )


----------



## toppick08

pcjohnnyb said:


> Tequila
> 
> (wow...it was hard to not be mean in my word after "mexican" )



titties


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> titties



milk


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Nanny Pam said:


> milk



goat


----------



## toppick08

pcjohnnyb said:


> goat



billy


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> billy



The kid


----------



## gumby

TWLs wife said:


> The kid



baby goat


----------



## belvak

gumby said:


> baby goat



kid


----------



## FireBrand

belvak said:


> kid


 
rock


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> rock



and roll


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> and roll


 
butter


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> butter



honey


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> honey


 
bees


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> bees



wax


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> wax


 
candles


----------



## Bay_Kat

TWLs wife said:


> wax



ear


----------



## TWLs wife

Bay_Kat said:


> ear



ring


----------



## belvak

TWLs wife said:


> ring



Bell


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> ring


 
bathtub


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> bathtub



Bubbles


----------



## belvak

FireBrand said:


> bathtub



Shower


----------



## TWLs wife

belvak said:


> Shower



cap


----------



## Bay_Kat

TWLs wife said:


> cap



Baseball


----------



## TWLs wife

Bay_Kat said:


> Baseball



team


----------



## Bay_Kat

TWLs wife said:


> team



player


----------



## Nanny Pam

Bay_Kat said:


> player



game


----------



## Bay_Kat

Nanny Pam said:


> game



Monopoly


----------



## FireBrand

Bay_Kat said:


> Monopoly


Yahtzee


----------



## Bay_Kat

FireBrand said:


> Yahtzee



Dice (loves me some Yahtzee)


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bay_Kat said:


> Dice (loves me some Yahtzee)



Clay


----------



## Bay_Kat

jaybeeztoo said:


> Clay



Andrew


----------



## jlynnpump

Bay_Kat said:


> Andrew




saint


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> saint



Patrick


----------



## Phina

toppick08 said:


> Patrick



Star


----------



## jlynnpump

Phina said:


> Star



Falling


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jlynnpump said:


> Falling



floating


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> floating



turd


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> turd



poop


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> poop



bird


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> bird



flying


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> flying



high


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> high



low


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> low



blow


----------



## gumby

toppick08 said:


> blow



leaves


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> blow



pop


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> pop



crackle


----------



## jlynnpump

jaybeeztoo said:


> crackle




hersheys


----------



## TWLs wife

jlynnpump said:


> hersheys



Choclate


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> Choclate



kisses


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> kisses



Huggs


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> Huggs



embrace


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> embrace



sex


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> sex



intercourse


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> intercourse



Foreplay


----------



## Nanny Pam

TWLs wife said:


> Foreplay



peanut butter


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> peanut butter



food


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> food



nourishment


----------



## jlynnpump

jaybeeztoo said:


> nourishment



protein


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jlynnpump said:


> protein



nutrient


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> nutrient



vitamin


----------



## dogmom

energy


----------



## jaybeeztoo

dogmom said:


> energy



solar


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> solar



power


----------



## belvak

TWLs wife said:


> power



Strength


----------



## jlynnpump

belvak said:


> Strength




Stamina


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jlynnpump said:


> Stamina



Endurance


----------



## jlynnpump

pcjohnnyb said:


> Endurance



adrenaline


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jlynnpump said:


> adrenaline



Pulp Fiction stabinheart: )


----------



## jaybeeztoo

pcjohnnyb said:


> Pulp Fiction stabinheart: )



weird


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> weird



feeling


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> feeling



emotion


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> emotion



anger


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> anger



management


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> management



suits


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> suits



hearts


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Nanny Pam said:


> hearts



spades


----------



## jlynnpump

pcjohnnyb said:


> spades




clubs


----------



## donbarzini

jlynnpump said:


> clubs



seals


----------



## toppick08

donbarzini said:


> seals





Navy


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> Navy



military


----------



## Callie girl

jaybeeztoo said:


> military



marines


----------



## Nanny Pam

Callie girl said:


> marines



Gomer Pyle


----------



## Sula

Nanny Pam said:


> Gomer Pyle


Opie


----------



## Callie girl

Sula said:


> Opie



Mayberry


----------



## toppick08

Callie girl said:


> Mayberry



North Carolina


----------



## CRoyal

toppick08 said:


> North Carolina



South


----------



## Sula

CRoyal said:


> South


Home


----------



## CRoyal

Sula said:


> Home



Body


----------



## toppick08

CRoyal said:


> Body



part


----------



## BrutalBlonde

toppick08 said:


> part



play


----------



## toppick08

BrutalBlonde said:


> play



possum


----------



## BrutalBlonde

toppick08 said:


> possum



hiss


----------



## toppick08

BrutalBlonde said:


> hiss



snake


----------



## Bay_Kat

toppick08 said:


> snake



slither


----------



## BrutalBlonde

toppick08 said:


> snake



poision


----------



## toppick08

BrutalBlonde said:


> poision



death


----------



## BrutalBlonde

toppick08 said:


> death



final


----------



## tiltedangel

destination


----------



## toppick08

tiltedangel said:


> destination



Mapquest


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> Mapquest



lost


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> lost



found


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> found



look


----------



## BrutalBlonde

TWLs wife said:


> look



shoulder


----------



## toppick08

BrutalBlonde said:


> shoulder



road


----------



## BrutalBlonde

toppick08 said:


> road



rage


----------



## Pete

BrutalBlonde said:


> rage



mpd


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Pete said:


> mpd



psycho


----------



## Phina

jaybeeztoo said:


> psycho



fatal attraction


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> psycho


 
ward


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Penn said:


> ward



 Cleaver


----------



## mrweb

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Cleaver


meat


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mrweb said:


> meat



beef


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> beef



steak


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> steak



and cheese


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> and cheese



cheddar


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> cheddar



mozarella


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> mozarella



sticks


----------



## donbarzini

toppick08 said:


> sticks



stones


----------



## jaybeeztoo

donbarzini said:


> stones



gull


----------



## huntr1

donbarzini said:


> stones


Cajones


----------



## huntr1

jaybeeztoo said:


> gull


Wing


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> gull



sea


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> sea



salt


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> salt



air


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> air



oxygen


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> oxygen



torch


----------



## pcjohnnyb

toppick08 said:


> torch



TIKI


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> torch



tiki


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> tiki



bar


----------



## toppick08

pcjohnnyb said:


> TIKI



Dude, you were supposed to say cutting.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

pcjohnnyb said:


> TIKI





jaybeeztoo said:


> tiki







toppick08 said:


> Dude, you were supposed to say cutting.



not exactly the first thing I think of  :shrug:  my thought was tiki bar


----------



## toppick08

pcjohnnyb said:


> not exactly the first thing I think of  :shrug:  my thought was tiki bar


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> bar



rod


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> rod



rebar


----------



## pcjohnnyb

toppick08 said:


> rebar



steel


----------



## toppick08

pcjohnnyb said:


> steel



wpf



weight per foot..sorry about the tech. stuff.




shear


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> wpf
> 
> 
> 
> weight per foot..sorry about the tech. stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shear


 
genius


----------



## pcjohnnyb

toppick08 said:


> wpf
> 
> 
> 
> weight per foot..sorry about the tech. stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shear



  I couldn't figure out what it meant and wasn't looking it up so I went :shrug:



Penn said:


> genius



myself


----------



## FireBrand

pcjohnnyb said:


> myself


 
narcissist


----------



## jlynnpump

FireBrand said:


> narcissist




Hilary


----------



## donbarzini

jlynnpump said:


> Hilary



Swank


----------



## MonaLeesa

donbarzini said:


> Swank



y-joint


----------



## jlynnpump

MonaLeesa said:


> y-joint



ball joint


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> ball joint



u-joint


----------



## CRoyal

toppick08 said:


> u-joint



Weed


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

CRoyal said:


> Weed



 High


----------



## clevalley

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> High



Low


----------



## Callie girl

clevalley said:


> Low



ball


----------



## CRoyal

Callie girl said:


> ball



sack


----------



## CRoyal

CRoyal said:


> sack



idk why there was a '!'


----------



## donbarzini

CRoyal said:


> sack



bag


----------



## jaybeeztoo

donbarzini said:


> bag



weed


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jaybeeztoo said:


> weed



whacker


----------



## donbarzini

pcjohnnyb said:


> whacker



tally


----------



## toppick08

donbarzini said:


> tally



hoe


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> hoe



garden


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> garden



till


----------



## donbarzini

belvak said:


> garden



Eden


----------



## CRoyal

donbarzini said:


> Eden



Fruit


----------



## toppick08

CRoyal said:


> Fruit



tomato


----------



## pcjohnnyb

CRoyal said:


> Fruit



fly


----------



## lkrbrady1

pcjohnnyb said:


> fly


 high


----------



## pcjohnnyb

lkrbrady1 said:


> high



potent


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

pcjohnnyb said:


> potent



impotent


----------



## belvak

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> impotent



useless


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> useless



nhboy


----------



## pcjohnnyb

toppick08 said:


> nhboy



Green krama for you 

copy-and-paste


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> nhboy



forumite


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> forumite



hottie...


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> hottie...



beauty queen


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> beauty queen



..j/k




pageant


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> ..j/k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pageant



scholarship program


----------



## belvak

jaybeeztoo said:


> scholarship program



grant


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> scholarship program



college


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> college



 dorm


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> grant



donation


----------



## toppick08

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> dorm



party


----------



## pcjohnnyb

toppick08 said:


> nhboy





pcjohnnyb said:


> Green krama for you
> 
> copy-and-paste





jaybeeztoo said:


> forumite




you skipped mine 
copy/paste was my word 



toppick08 said:


> party



booze


----------



## toppick08

pcjohnnyb said:


> you skipped mine
> copy/paste was my word
> 
> 
> 
> booze



hangover....


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> hangover....


Southern Comfort


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> Southern Comfort



Noose.


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> Noose.


lol
Jenna 6


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Sula said:


> lol
> Jenna 6



Black


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> lol
> Jenna 6



Rev. Wright


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> Rev. Wright


Farrakhan


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> Farrakhan



racist


----------



## pcjohnnyb

toppick08 said:


> racist



profiling


----------



## toppick08

pcjohnnyb said:


> profiling



airport security.


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> airport security.


Inefficient


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> Inefficient



unions


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> unions


Hoffa


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> Hoffa



concrete


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> concrete


shoes


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> shoes



dancing


----------



## CRoyal

toppick08 said:


> dancing



cupid shuffle


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> dancing




Queen


----------



## Sula

belvak said:


> Queen


Champions


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> Champions



spark plug


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> spark plug


 
shock


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

FireBrand said:


> shock



 electricity


----------



## lkrbrady1

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> electricity



blackout


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

lkrbrady1 said:


> blackout



  dark


----------



## TWLs wife

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> dark



light


----------



## Sula

TWLs wife said:


> light


saber


----------



## gumby

TWLs wife said:


> Huggs





Sula said:


> saber



toothed tiger


----------



## Sula

gumby said:


> toothed tiger


tigger


----------



## LusbyMom

Sula said:


> tigger



eeyore


----------



## Bay_Kat

LusbyMom said:


> eeyore



Pooh


----------



## LusbyMom

Bay_Kat said:


> Pooh



stink


----------



## BuddyLee

LusbyMom said:


> stink


crotch.


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> crotch.



crabs


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> crabs


chicken necks.


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> chicken necks.



rubber chicken


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> rubber chicken


gag


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> gag



buzzer


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> buzzer


game-show


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> game-show



contestant


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> contestant


player


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> player



basketball


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> basketball


Washington


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> Washington



George


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> George


My ancestor.


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> My ancestor.



snob


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> snob




selfish


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> selfish



greedy


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> greedy


money-driven


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> money-driven



power hungry


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> power hungry


private forum owner


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> private forum owner





Jealous


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> Jealous


drama


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> drama



shakespeare


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> shakespeare


Beowulf


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> Beowulf



angelina


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> angelina


lips


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> lips



Steve Tyler


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> Steve Tyler


Crrrrrrraaaaaazy...

...for you babe!


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> Crrrrrrraaaaaazy...
> 
> ...for you babe!



Classic


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> Classic


I grew up with Aero and GNR.

golden


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> I grew up with Aero and GNR.:rock:
> 
> golden



goose


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> goose




What do you get if your kid is a...





...Brat!


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> What do you get if your kid is a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Brat!



spoiled


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> spoiled


rotten


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> rotten



trash


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> trash


dumpster


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> dumpster



Homeless


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> Homeless


unwanted...


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> unwanted...



invisible


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> invisible


clear


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> clear



air


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> air


breathe


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> breathe



easy


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> easy



E..............


----------



## Phina

toppick08 said:


> E..............



Sesame (sp) Street


----------



## toppick08

Phina said:


> Sesame (sp) Street



Oscar


----------



## Phina

toppick08 said:


> Oscar



Award


----------



## toppick08

Phina said:


> Award



winning


----------



## Phina

toppick08 said:


> winning



smile


----------



## Bronwyn

Phina said:


> smile



picture


----------



## jlynnpump

Bronwyn said:


> picture


perfect


----------



## Phina

jlynnpump said:


> perfect



pure


----------



## Bronwyn

Phina said:


> pure



snow


----------



## toppick08

Phina said:


> pure



simple


----------



## belvak

Bronwyn said:


> snow



White




toppick08 said:


> simple




easy


----------



## sunflower

belvak said:


> White



Cloud


----------



## belvak

sunflower said:


> Cloud



vapor


----------



## jlynnpump

belvak said:


> vapor



rub


----------



## CRoyal

jlynnpump said:


> rub



Massage


----------



## jlynnpump

CRoyal said:


> Massage



Swedish lol


----------



## TWLs wife

jlynnpump said:


> Swedish lol



choclate


----------



## mixallagist

TWLs wife said:


> choclate



Cake


----------



## CRoyal

mixallagist said:


> Cake



Batter


----------



## toppick08

CRoyal said:


> Batter



baby


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> baby



bottle


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> bottle



fifth


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> fifth



wheel


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> wheel


rim


----------



## belvak

Sula said:


> rim



shot



:rimshot:


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> shot
> 
> 
> 
> :rimshot:



drink


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> drink



soda


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> soda



pop


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> pop



rocks


----------



## pcjohnnyb

TWLs wife said:


> rocks



scissors


----------



## TWLs wife

pcjohnnyb said:


> scissors



paper


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> paper



construction


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> construction



buildings


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> buildings



high rises


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> high rises



Apartments


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> Apartments



complex


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> complex



small man's


----------



## Poohhunny1605

toppick08 said:


> small man's



Midget


----------



## TWLs wife

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Midget



elf


----------



## toppick08

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Midget



obnoxious


----------



## Poohhunny1605

toppick08 said:


> obnoxious



Ok Ok..Little Person


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Ok Ok..Little Person



munchkin


----------



## toppick08

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Ok Ok..Little Person


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jaybeeztoo said:


> munchkin



wizard


----------



## Kain99

pcjohnnyb said:


> wizard



Warlock


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Kain99 said:


> Warlock



WoW


----------



## Kain99

pcjohnnyb said:


> WoW



Game


----------



## desertrat

Kain99 said:


> Wasted





Kain99 said:


> Game



First and last over so long a time. You get the award for.........well, something.


Show.


----------



## Nanny Pam

desertrat said:


> First and last over so long a time. You get the award for.........well, something.
> 
> 
> Show.



Place


----------



## FireBrand

Nanny Pam said:


> Place


 
Win


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> Win



Lose


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Lose



loser


----------



## united

TWLs wife said:


> loser



idiot


----------



## FireBrand

united said:


> idiot


 
loonie


----------



## TWLs wife

united said:


> idiot



jerk


----------



## united

TWLs wife said:


> jerk



stupid


----------



## TWLs wife

united said:


> stupid



azz


----------



## united

TWLs wife said:


> azz


cheek


----------



## TWLs wife

united said:


> cheek



face


----------



## united

TWLs wife said:


> face



plant


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> face


 
kiss


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> kiss



Love


----------



## united

TWLs wife said:


> Love



happy


----------



## TWLs wife

united said:


> happy



smile


----------



## united

TWLs wife said:


> smile



frown


----------



## TWLs wife

united said:


> frown



upside down


----------



## united

TWLs wife said:


> upside down



right side up.


----------



## Sula

united said:


> frown


spouse


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> frown



Spouse


----------



## united

Sula said:


> spouse



husband


----------



## united

TWLs wife said:


> wrong way



right way


----------



## flomaster

TWLs wife said:


> wrong way




Spouse


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> Spouse



biatch


----------



## united

flomaster said:


> Spouse



marriage


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> marriage




Death


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> Death



funeral


----------



## united

flomaster said:


> Death



tomb


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> tomb




closet


----------



## Bronwyn

united said:


> tomb


----------



## united

flomaster said:


> closet



storage


----------



## mainman

united said:


> storage


box


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> storage



Hole


----------



## united

flomaster said:


> Hole



golf


----------



## united

Bronwyn said:


>



what?


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> golf




club


----------



## united

flomaster said:


> club



dance


----------



## mainman

#### yall....


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> dance



grave


----------



## united

flomaster said:


> grave



dirt


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> dirt



shovel


----------



## united

flomaster said:


> shovel



dig


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> dig



Hide


----------



## united

flomaster said:


> Hide



seek


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> seek



No seek


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> No seek



single


----------



## united

flomaster said:


> No seek



lost


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> lost



good


----------



## Bronwyn

united said:


> lost





WTF!!!


----------



## united

flomaster said:


> good



wonderful


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> wonderful



world


----------



## Bronwyn

united said:


> wonderful





Since you both are soooo involved in one another, I'll go play somewhere else.

:SLAM:


----------



## united

flomaster said:


> world



green


----------



## united

Bronwyn said:


> Since you both are soooo involved in one another, I'll go play somewhere else.
> 
> :SLAM:



didn't see you playing....sorry


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> Since you both are soooo involved in one another, I'll go play somewhere else.
> 
> :SLAM:



be nice


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> green



peace


----------



## united

flomaster said:


> peace



war


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> war



spouse


----------



## united

flomaster said:


> spouse



murder


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> murder



She wrote


----------



## united

flomaster said:


> She wrote



typewritter


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> *typewritter*



John Ritter


----------



## united

flomaster said:


> John Ritter



heart attack


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> heart attack



Animals attack


----------



## united

flomaster said:


> Animals attack



fox reality


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> fox reality



Reality Sucks


----------



## Kain99

flomaster said:


> Reality Sucks



Lollipop


----------



## united

flomaster said:


> Reality Sucks



big brother


----------



## united

Kain99 said:


> Lollipop



mmmm...candy


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> big brother



little sister


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> little sister


 
Elvis


----------



## belvak

FireBrand said:


> Elvis



pelvis


----------



## united

FireBrand said:


> Elvis



toilet


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> toilet



Tiddy Bowl


----------



## united

flomaster said:


> Tiddy Bowl



blue


----------



## greyhound

united said:


> blue



moon


----------



## Sula

greyhound said:


> moon


pie


----------



## TWLs wife

Sula said:


> pie



apple


----------



## meangirl

TWLs wife said:


> apple


 
Dappers.


----------



## TWLs wife

meangirl said:


> Dappers.



Micky D's


----------



## meangirl

TWLs wife said:


> Micky D's


 
Milkshake


----------



## TWLs wife

meangirl said:


> Milkshake



ice cream


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> ice cream


 
sherbert


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> sherbert



raspberry


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> raspberry



Fruit


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Fruit



basket


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> Fruit



Cake


----------



## Dougstermd

flomaster said:


> Cake



cup


----------



## Sula

Dougstermd said:


> cup


sports


----------



## Dougstermd

Sula said:


> sports



nuts


----------



## Bronwyn

Dougstermd said:


> nuts



fruits


----------



## meangirl

Bronwyn said:


> fruits


 
Dougster


----------



## TWLs wife

Bronwyn said:


> fruits



apple


----------



## BuddyLee

TWLs wife said:


> apple


orange


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> orange



juice


----------



## BuddyLee

Bronwyn said:


> juice


Simpson


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> Simpson



Homer


----------



## TWLs wife

Bronwyn said:


> Homer



Marge


----------



## united

TWLs wife said:


> Marge



blue hair


----------



## TWLs wife

united said:


> blue hair



old lady


----------



## united

TWLs wife said:


> old lady



wrinkle


----------



## TWLs wife

united said:


> wrinkle



grandparent


----------



## united

TWLs wife said:


> grandparent



nannie


----------



## TWLs wife

united said:


> nannie



babies


----------



## united

TWLs wife said:


> babies



family


----------



## sunflower

united said:


> family



fued


----------



## united

sunflower said:


> fued



game


----------



## sunflower

united said:


> game




Football


----------



## united

sunflower said:


> Football



yard


----------



## toppick08

united said:


> yard



sale


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> sale



discount


----------



## Kain99

Deal


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Kain99 said:


> Deal



bargain


----------



## Kain99

Basement


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Kain99 said:


> Basement



cellar


----------



## Kain99

Wine


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Kain99 said:


> Wine



spirits


----------



## Kain99

Ghost


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Kain99 said:


> Ghost



Casper


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> Casper



Monster Trucks


----------



## united

toppick08 said:


> Monster Trucks



destruction


----------



## toppick08

united said:


> destruction



misery


----------



## united

toppick08 said:


> misery



book


----------



## toppick08

united said:


> book



worm


----------



## united

toppick08 said:


> worm



fishing


----------



## toppick08

united said:


> fishing



rod


----------



## united

toppick08 said:


> rod



line


----------



## FireBrand

united said:


> line


 
hook


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> hook



sinker


----------



## Nanny Pam

TWLs wife said:


> sinker



catfish


----------



## TWLs wife

Nanny Pam said:


> catfish



fry


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> fry


 
bake


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> bake



boil


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

TWLs wife said:


> boil



 squeeze


----------



## toppick08

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> squeeze



trigger


----------



## Sula

lone ranger


----------



## mainman

Sula said:


> lone ranger


silver


----------



## Nanny Pam

mainman said:


> silver



gold


----------



## jlynnpump

Nanny Pam said:


> gold



medal


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> medal



award


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> award



honor


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> honor



obey


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> obey


 

crab spice


----------



## jlynnpump

Penn said:


> crab spice



crab cake


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> crab spice





beer


----------



## CRoyal

Penn said:


> crab spice



Blue


----------



## jlynnpump

toppick08 said:


> beer



wings


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> wings



Chicken


----------



## jlynnpump

toppick08 said:


> Chicken



Breast


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> Breast





thighs


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> thighs



wings


----------



## jlynnpump

TWLs wife said:


> wings




buffalo


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> buffalo



bills


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> bills



dollars


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> dollars



cents


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> cents



pennies


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> pennies



dimes


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> dimes



silver


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> silver



chain


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> chain



link


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> link



website


----------



## CRoyal

TWLs wife said:


> website



Forum


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> website



URL


----------



## jlynnpump

jaybeeztoo said:


> URL




code


----------



## mrweb

jlynnpump said:


> code


 
red


----------



## lkrbrady1

mrweb said:


> red


 bull


----------



## TWLs wife

lkrbrady1 said:


> bull



cow


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> cow


 

flop


----------



## keekee

Penn said:


> flop



house


----------



## lkrbrady1

keekee said:


> house



music


----------



## TWLs wife

lkrbrady1 said:


> music



rock


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> rock


roll


----------



## goofy-grape

FireBrand said:


> roll



cinnamon


----------



## TWLs wife

goofy-grape said:


> cinnamon



apple crisp


----------



## goofy-grape

TWLs wife said:


> apple crisp



peach cobbler


----------



## Nanny Pam

goofy-grape said:


> peach cobbler



milk


----------



## TWLs wife

goofy-grape said:


> peach cobbler



sweet tea


----------



## united

TWLs wife said:


> sweet tea



ice


----------



## Nanny Pam

united said:


> ice



cube


----------



## FireBrand

Nanny Pam said:


> cube


square


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> square



Spongebob


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> Spongebob


 
bikini bottom


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> bikini bottom



Mr. krabs


----------



## Sula

TWLs wife said:


> Mr. krabs


patty


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Sula said:


> patty



cake


----------



## belvak

jaybeeztoo said:


> cake



walk


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> walk



amble


----------



## united

jaybeeztoo said:


> amble



stroll


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> stroll



Park


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> Park


ride


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> ride



bike


----------



## belvak

TWLs wife said:


> bike



path


----------



## FireBrand

belvak said:


> path


 
trail


----------



## flomaster

belvak said:


> path



cobblestone


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> cobblestone



OLD


----------



## united

LusbyMom said:


> OLD



yeller


----------



## belvak

LusbyMom said:


> OLD



antique


----------



## FireBrand

united said:


> yeller


 
screamer


----------



## gumby

FireBrand said:


> screamer



spinner


----------



## flomaster

gumby said:


> spinner



yarn


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> yarn


 
tolstoy


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> tolstoy



Books


----------



## chaotic

flomaster said:


> Books



Runs


----------



## flomaster

chaotic said:


> Runs




Immodium


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> Immodium


cork


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> cork



Cork soaker


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> Cork soaker


wine


----------



## Callie girl

Riesling


----------



## LusbyMom

Callie girl said:


> Riesling





I dunno what that is.. so I will leave it for the next person


----------



## Sula

LusbyMom said:


> I dunno what that is.. so I will leave it for the next person


sweet


----------



## Callie girl

It's a wine


----------



## Sula

Callie girl said:


> Riesling


Let's try this again.

Sweet


----------



## Callie girl

Sula said:


> sweet



me


----------



## mixallagist

Sula said:


> sweet



Pea


----------



## Sula

Callie girl said:


> me


bitter


----------



## Callie girl

Sula said:


> bitter



Orange


----------



## LusbyMom

Callie girl said:


> Orange



pumpkin


----------



## Callie girl

LusbyMom said:


> pumpkin



cookies


----------



## Sula

freakin Girl Scouts!


----------



## Callie girl

Sula said:


> freakin Girl Scouts!



troops


----------



## mixallagist

Sula said:


> freakin Girl Scouts!



Thanks for reminding me that I have a box of Samoas that I hid from the kids and a couple cookies would be really good right now


----------



## Kain99

Soldier


----------



## mixallagist

Kain99 said:


> Soldier




BOY


----------



## TWLs wife

mixallagist said:


> BOY



Girl


----------



## Callie girl

TWLs wife said:


> Girl



friend


----------



## TWLs wife

Callie girl said:


> friend



relationship


----------



## Kain99

Friend


----------



## mixallagist

TWLs wife said:


> relationship



Love


----------



## TWLs wife

mixallagist said:


> Love



family


----------



## Callie girl

TWLs wife said:


> family



man


----------



## TWLs wife

Callie girl said:


> man



boys


----------



## madMAX

TWLs wife said:


> boys



girls


----------



## Nanny Pam

madMAX said:


> girls



pink


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> pink



pretty


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> pretty



 ugly


----------



## TWLs wife

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> ugly



Betty


----------



## donbarzini

TWLs wife said:


> Betty




Page


----------



## belvak

TWLs wife said:


> Betty





donbarzini said:


> Page



Camilly


----------



## lkrbrady1

belvak said:


> Camilly



avatar


----------



## Sula

lkrbrady1 said:


> avatar


bender


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Sula said:


> bender



rampage


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> rampage



gentle


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> gentle



careful


----------



## united

toppick08 said:


> gentle



touch


----------



## toppick08

united said:


> touch



feel


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> feel



ache


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jaybeeztoo said:


> ache



body


----------



## jaybeeztoo

pcjohnnyb said:


> body



soul


----------



## Callie girl

jaybeeztoo said:


> soul



food


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Callie girl said:


> food



grub


----------



## Callie girl

White40GMC said:


> Flintstones lol



vitamens


----------



## Nanny Pam

Callie girl said:


> vitamens



minerals


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> minerals



salt


----------



## gumby

toppick08 said:


> salt



pepper


----------



## lkrbrady1

gumby said:


> pepper


jack


----------



## toppick08

lkrbrady1 said:


> jack



off


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> off



on


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> on



track


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> track



auto


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> auto



mobile


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> mobile



phone


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> phone



call


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> call



forwarding


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> forwarding



exiting


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> exiting



leaving


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> leaving



alone


----------



## pcjohnnyb

toppick08 said:


> alone



together


----------



## TWLs wife

pcjohnnyb said:


> together



apart


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> apart



split


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> split



in half


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> in *half[/*QUOTE]
> 
> and half


----------



## TWLs wife

TWLs wife said:


> in *half*





> and half




of what ?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

TWLs wife said:


> of what ?



confused


----------



## TWLs wife

pcjohnnyb said:


> confused



mixxed up


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> of what ?





You know, that's what homemade ice cream has in it..........Half and Halk Milk






dairy


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> You know, that's what homemade ice cream has in it..........Half and Halk Milk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dairy





Milk


----------



## pcjohnnyb

TWLs wife said:


> Milk



breasts


----------



## toppick08

pcjohnnyb said:


> breasts



chicken


----------



## TWLs wife

pcjohnnyb said:


> breasts



legs


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> legs



shave


----------



## pcjohnnyb

toppick08 said:


> shave



landing strip


----------



## flomaster

pcjohnnyb said:


> landing strip



Airport






Mood killer!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

flomaster said:


> Airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mood killer!



lol

flight attendants


----------



## flomaster

pcjohnnyb said:


> lol
> 
> flight attendants



short old chicks and flamers


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> short old chicks and flamers


----------



## donbarzini

flomaster said:


> short old chicks and flamers



San Francisco


----------



## flomaster

donbarzini said:


> San Francisco





Lombard Street


----------



## Nanny Pam

flomaster said:


> Lombard Street



trolly


----------



## flomaster

Nanny Pam said:


> trolly



Rice-A-Roni


----------



## Nanny Pam

flomaster said:


> Rice-A-Roni



mashed potatoes


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> mashed potatoes



gravy


----------



## lkrbrady1

toppick08 said:


> gravy


train


----------



## toppick08

lkrbrady1 said:


> train



freight


----------



## Sula

lkrbrady1 said:


> train


Thomas


----------



## Nanny Pam

Sula said:


> Thomas



English Muffin


----------



## toppick08

toppick08 said:


> freight



bump


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> bump



speed


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Nanny Pam said:


> speed



meth


----------



## toppick08

pcjohnnyb said:


> meth



amphetamine


----------



## pcjohnnyb

toppick08 said:


> amphetamine



lab


----------



## Bay_Kat

pcjohnnyb said:


> lab



black  (my av)


----------



## toppick08

Bay_Kat said:


> black  (my av)





Chocolate


----------



## CRoyal

toppick08 said:


> Chocolate



Godiva


----------



## Bay_Kat

CRoyal said:


> Godiva



Lady


----------



## toppick08

CRoyal said:


> Godiva



pricey


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> pricey


 
premium


----------



## JanetCole

FireBrand said:


> premium



gas


----------



## toppick08

JanetCole said:


> gas



fart


----------



## lkrbrady1

toppick08 said:


> fart



beans


----------



## CRoyal

lkrbrady1 said:


> beans



Jumping


----------



## flomaster

lkrbrady1 said:


> beans



Rice


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Rice



fart pipe...


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> fart pipe...




Toyota
Honda
Acura
Mazda
Mitsubishi

Sorry, they are all fart pipe related.


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Toyota
> Honda
> Acura
> Mazda
> Mitsubishi
> 
> Sorry, they are all fart pipe related.


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


>


 
cheers


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> cheers


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> cheers


 
a toast


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> a toast




A roast


----------



## Nanny Pam

flomaster said:


> A roast



sirloin


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> sirloin


 

strip


----------



## gumby

Penn said:


> strip



tease


----------



## toppick08

gumby said:


> tease



Sockgirl77


----------



## donbarzini

toppick08 said:


> Sockgirl77



friend


----------



## Penn

donbarzini said:


> friend


 

amigo


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> amigo



buddy


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

belvak said:


> buddy



 bosom


----------



## jaybeeztoo

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> bosom



chest


----------



## Sula

jaybeeztoo said:


> chest


hair


----------



## SLIM

less


----------



## Sula

SLIM said:


> less


more


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> more



better


----------



## lkrbrady1

toppick08 said:


> better



best


----------



## Poohhunny1605

lkrbrady1 said:


> best



Greatest


----------



## flomaster

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Greatest



American hero


----------



## donbarzini

flomaster said:


> American hero



Mike Post(he wrote the theme song)


----------



## Nanny Pam

donbarzini said:


> Mike Post(he wrote the theme song)



lyrics


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nanny Pam said:


> lyrics



words


----------



## Sula

jaybeeztoo said:


> words


life


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Sula said:


> life



sentence


----------



## flomaster

jaybeeztoo said:


> sentence




Structure


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> sentence



structure


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> structure



Jinx


----------



## lkrbrady1

toppick08 said:


> structure



echo


----------



## flomaster

lkrbrady1 said:


> echo



echo


----------



## lkrbrady1

flomaster said:


> echo


ha-ha


----------



## flomaster

lkrbrady1 said:


> ha-ha




Couldn't help it!


----------



## donbarzini

toppick08 said:


> structure



building


----------



## toppick08

donbarzini said:


> building



code


----------



## keekee

toppick08 said:


> code



violation


----------



## Sula

keekee said:


> violation


infraction


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> infraction



ruler


----------



## Nanny Pam

Sula said:


> infraction



jail


----------



## flomaster

Nanny Pam said:


> jail



bait


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> bait


fishing


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> fishing



for?


----------



## lkrbrady1

flomaster said:


> for?



compliments


----------



## flomaster

lkrbrady1 said:


> compliments



Nice avi


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> Nice avi


A 68 Camaro would be


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> A 68 Camaro would be



Muscle


----------



## jaybeeztoo

flomaster said:


> Muscle



horsepower


----------



## flomaster

jaybeeztoo said:


> horsepower



Clydesdales (spelling)


----------



## jaybeeztoo

flomaster said:


> Clydesdales (spelling)



Budweiser

(you spelled it right, I think  )


----------



## Sula

jaybeeztoo said:


> Budweiser
> 
> (you spelled it right, I think  )


ponies


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> ponies




8 ouncers


----------



## jaybeeztoo

flomaster said:


> 8 ouncers



wussie


----------



## flomaster

jaybeeztoo said:


> wussie



Didn't say I drank them, just what I thought of when I saw the word Ponies. 

Guiness


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> Didn't say I drank them, just what I thought of when I saw the word Ponies.
> 
> Guiness


Good call on the ponies.

Black and Tan


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> Good call on the ponies.
> 
> Black and Tan




My skin after living in Saudi for a year!

Burnt


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> My skin after living in Saudi for a year!
> 
> Burnt


Toast


----------



## broncosrule

Sula said:


> Toast



Wedding


----------



## flomaster

broncosrule said:


> Wedding




Singer


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> Singer


Sinatra


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> Sinatra



Ole Blue Eyes!


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> Ole Blue Eyes!


Fools Rush In


----------



## gumby

flomaster said:


> Ole Blue Eyes!



Swedish


----------



## Nanny Pam

gumby said:


> Swedish



massage


----------



## Sula

gumby said:


> Swedish


Fish


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> Fish



Face


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> Face


beautiful


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> beautiful



Children


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> Children


forever


----------



## united

Sula said:


> forever



time


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> time




lacking


----------



## united

space


----------



## FireBrand

united said:


> space


 
frontier


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> lacking


wanting


----------



## Sula

FireBrand said:


> frontier


final


----------



## united

Sula said:


> wanting



desire


----------



## FireBrand

Sula said:


> final


 
enterprise


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> enterprise



United States Ship


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> United States Ship


 
destroyer


----------



## Sula

FireBrand said:


> destroyer


Cuba


----------



## FireBrand

Sula said:


> Cuba


 
cigar


----------



## Sula

FireBrand said:


> cigar


fraking Clinton


----------



## FireBrand

Sula said:


> fraking Clinton


 
blue dress


----------



## Sula

FireBrand said:


> blue dress


shoot


----------



## FireBrand

Sula said:


> shoot


 
bang


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> bang




Blow


----------



## Kain99

Suck


----------



## Sula

Kain99 said:


> Suck


Blowpop-Cherry


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> Blowpop-Cherry



Flying days


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> Flying days


xanax


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> xanax




?


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> ?


Anti-anxiety drug.  Flying things part of my crazy.


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> Anti-anxiety drug.  Flying things part of my crazy.



nuts


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> nuts


cough.   Sorry.


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> cough.   Sorry.



latex


----------



## Kain99

Glove


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> Glove




Warm


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> Warm


bed


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> bed



roses


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> roses


petals


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> petals




petula clark


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> petula clark


Downtown


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> Downtown



Uptown


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> Uptown


Billy Joel


----------



## keekee

Sula said:


> Billy Joel



piano


----------



## toppick08

keekee said:


> piano



player


----------



## CRoyal

toppick08 said:


> player



Hater


----------



## toppick08

CRoyal said:


> Hater



lover


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> lover



 intercourse


----------



## toppick08

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> intercourse





you're as bad as me.....



Pennsylvania


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> you're as bad as me.....
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania



 Ive kind of noticed that.

 Lancaster


----------



## Sula

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Ive kind of noticed that.
> 
> Lancaster


Amish


----------



## belvak

Sula said:


> Amish



buggy


----------



## CRoyal

belvak said:


> buggy



Horse


----------



## donbarzini

CRoyal said:


> Horse



sense


----------



## belvak

donbarzini said:


> sense



feel


----------



## Callie girl

belvak said:


> feel



emotion


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Callie girl said:


> emotion



 sexual


----------



## donbarzini

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> sexual



healing (man! You need to get out more often! or something....)


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

donbarzini said:


> healing (man! You need to get out more often! or something....)





 doctor


----------



## Nanny Pam

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> doctor



hospital


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Nanny Pam said:


> hospital



 nurses


----------



## Penn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> nurses


 

aides


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> aides



helpers


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Nanny Pam said:


> helpers



 Candy Stripers


----------



## Sula

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Candy Stripers


candy canes


----------



## Nanny Pam

Sula said:


> candy canes



M&M's


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nanny Pam said:


> M&M's



melt


----------



## donbarzini

jaybeeztoo said:


> melt



thaw


----------



## jaybeeztoo

donbarzini said:


> thaw



defrost


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> defrost


 

icechest


----------



## donbarzini

Penn said:


> icechest



ex-wife


----------



## Penn

donbarzini said:


> ex-wife


 
cold turkey


----------



## jlynnpump

Penn said:


> cold turkey



sandwich


----------



## flomaster

jlynnpump said:


> sandwich



hero


----------



## wkndbeacher

flomaster said:


> hero



fallen police/fire fighters/military


----------



## Sula

wkndbeacher said:


> fallen police/fire fighters/military


bagpipes


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> bagpipes





kilts


----------



## PricklyGoo

flomaster said:


> kilts



commando


----------



## jlynnpump

PricklyGoo said:


> commando




Free ballin'


----------



## Nanny Pam

jlynnpump said:


> Free ballin'



rash


----------



## PricklyGoo

Nanny Pam said:


> rash



Roses


----------



## wkndbeacher

PricklyGoo said:


> Roses



angel-lexi


----------



## PricklyGoo

wkndbeacher said:


> angel-lexi



CRE


----------



## Nanny Pam

PricklyGoo said:


> CRE



development


----------



## PricklyGoo

Nanny Pam said:


> development



arrested


----------



## Sula

PricklyGoo said:


> arrested


past


----------



## SLIM

PricklyGoo said:


> arrested



BUSTED


----------



## Nanny Pam

SLIM said:


> BUSTED



caught


----------



## belvak

Nanny Pam said:


> caught



snared


----------



## Nanny Pam

belvak said:


> snared



hooked


----------



## SLIM

Nanny Pam said:


> hooked



On Phonics!


----------



## PricklyGoo

SLIM said:


> On Phonics!



alphabet


----------



## SLIM

PricklyGoo said:


> alphabet



soup


----------



## Bay_Kat

SLIM said:


> soup



crackers


----------



## PricklyGoo

Bay_Kat said:


> crackers



Qurious


----------



## SLIM

PricklyGoo said:


> Qurious



MINDS


----------



## jlynnpump

SLIM said:


> MINDS



criminal


----------



## SLIM

jlynnpump said:


> criminal



Intentions


----------



## jlynnpump

SLIM said:


> Intentions



cruel


----------



## Bay_Kat

jlynnpump said:


> cruel



mean


----------



## PricklyGoo

Bay_Kat said:


> mean



Average


----------



## jlynnpump

PricklyGoo said:


> Average



middle


----------



## FireBrand

jlynnpump said:


> middle


center


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> center


 
field


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> field


 
BlueCrabs


----------



## PricklyGoo

FireBrand said:


> BlueCrabs



Waldorf


----------



## Callie girl

PricklyGoo said:


> Waldorf



Mall


----------



## Kain99

Rat


----------



## Callie girl

Kain99 said:


> Rat



Ratoullie (sp) movie


----------



## Bronwyn

Callie girl said:


> Ratoullie (sp) movie



animated


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> animated



cartoon


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> cartoon



woody woodpecker


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> woody woodpecker



daffy duck


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> daffy duck



captain caveman


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> captain caveman



hong kong phooey


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> hong kong phooey



donkey kong


----------



## donbarzini

Bronwyn said:


> donkey kong



Mario


----------



## Bronwyn

donbarzini said:


> Mario



nintendo


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> nintendo



Wii


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> Wii



Weeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeee





must be quittin' time...............


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> must be quittin' time...............



not quite.... they asked me to stay till 11


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> not quite.... they asked me to stay till 11



Big Money !!


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> Big Money !!



Big Bills


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> Big Bills



Big


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> Big



little


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> *little*





bit


----------



## donbarzini

toppick08 said:


> bit



drill


----------



## toppick08

donbarzini said:


> drill



team


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


> team


 

group


----------



## jlynnpump

sunflower said:


> group



Social


----------



## Callie girl

jlynnpump said:


> Social



butterfly


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Callie girl said:


> butterfly



 bush


----------



## CRoyal

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> bush



Holly


----------



## Penn

CRoyal said:


> Holly


 
Berry


----------



## jlynnpump

Penn said:


> Berry




bush


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> bush



President.


----------



## CRoyal

toppick08 said:


> President.



Election.


----------



## toppick08

CRoyal said:


> Election.



November


----------



## jlynnpump

toppick08 said:


> November



rain


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> rain







water


----------



## jlynnpump

toppick08 said:


> water



hose


----------



## toppick08

jlynnpump said:


> hose



kink..


----------



## donbarzini

toppick08 said:


> kink..



Oldhillcrestguy


----------



## toppick08

donbarzini said:


> Oldhillcrestguy






speechless


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> speechless


breathless


----------



## meangirl

Sula said:


> breathless


 
panting


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> breathless



CO2


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> CO2


gas


----------



## SLIM

Sula said:


> gas



GUZZLER


----------



## toppick08

SLIM said:


> GUZZLER



Ford


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> Ford


Second best


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> *Second *best






chance


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> chance


hope


----------



## czygvtwkr

Sula said:


> hope



Diamond


----------



## jlynnpump

czygvtwkr said:


> Diamond




pearl


----------



## HouseCat

necklace


----------



## Sula

jlynnpump said:


> pearl


necklace


----------



## jlynnpump

Sula said:


> necklace




chain


----------



## HouseCat

link


----------



## Sula

HouseCat said:


> link


weak


----------



## Kain99

strong


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> strong



heart


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> heart


open


----------



## FireBrand

Sula said:


> open


 
honest


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> honest






Fibber


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> Fibber


deceit


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

donbarzini said:


> Oldhillcrestguy



 Hey


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> deceit



pain


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> pain


lessons  lol


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> lessons  lol



piano lessons


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> piano lessons


sad


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> sad



song


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> song


comfort


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> comfort



Inn


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> Inn


holiday


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> holiday



Christmas


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> Christmas



ornament


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> ornament



Memories


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> Memories



fond


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> Memories


experiences


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> experiences




knowledge


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> knowledge


management


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> management



Chaos


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> Chaos


 
Control


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> Control



freak


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> freak


 
hippy


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> hippy



vermont


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> vermont


 
teddy bears


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> teddy bears



roseavelt (sp)


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> roosevelt (sp)


fixed

rough riders


----------



## czygvtwkr

FireBrand said:


> fixed
> 
> rough riders


chaps


----------



## Sula

czygvtwkr said:


> chaps


yummy


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> yummy





Candy


----------



## TWLs wife

flomaster said:


> Candy



jaw breakers


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Candy



ass


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


> ass


 

Round


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> ass




donut holes


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> donut holes






eclairs


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


> eclairs


 
White filling


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


> White filling






twinkie


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


> twinkie


 

creamy


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


> creamy



salty...


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> salty...



nuts


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


> salty...


 


Chips


----------



## sunflower

flomaster said:


> nuts


 

Hairy


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> nuts


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


> Hairy



smooth


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> smooth



 rough


----------



## sunflower

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> rough


 
sex


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

sunflower said:


> sex



 Female


----------



## Sula

sunflower said:


> sex


Chuck Norris


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> smooth



just leavin that alone out of fear


----------



## sunflower

Sula said:


> Chuck Norris


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> just leavin that alone out of fear


----------



## sunflower

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Female


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


>


----------



## flomaster

sunflower said:


>



Chuck Norris invented sex and can perform the Kama Sutra by himself!


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> Chuck Norris invented sex and can perform the Kama Sutra by himself!


while speaking spanish and eating cake!


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> while speaking spanish and eating cake!



kinky


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> kinky


bird


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> bird



fly


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> fly



Spanish


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Spanish





I thought I was naughty..







oak


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> I thought I was naughty..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oak


live


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> I thought I was naughty..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oak



You have not seen a Spanish Fly. El Fly!


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> live



soul


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> soul





Train


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> Train


afro


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> afro



Turf


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Turf



grass


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> grass




seed


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> seed



plant


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> plant


herbs


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> herbs




papers


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> papers



rolling


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> rolling





hills


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> hills


valley


----------



## Sula

are ALIVE, with the sound of music!


----------



## FireBrand

Sula said:


> are ALIVE, with the sound of music!


 

must be the sequel


----------



## Sula

FireBrand said:


> must be the sequel


and i'll be singing the stinkin song all day now.  Feel bad for those who have to hear it!


----------



## FireBrand

Sula said:


> and i'll be singing the stinkin song all day now. Feel bad for those who have to hear it!


 
earworm


----------



## Sula

FireBrand said:


> earworm


lol  yuck


----------



## FireBrand

Sula said:


> lol yuck


 
disgust


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> disgust



mad


----------



## Sula

TWLs wife said:


> mad


angry


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> mad



cow


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> cow



milk


----------



## Sula

TWLs wife said:


> milk


shake


----------



## FireBrand

Sula said:


> shake


 
booty


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> booty



buttocks

(embrace the beauty that is my booty  )


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> buttocks
> 
> (embrace the beauty that is my booty  )



anal


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> anal


gerbil?


----------



## TWLs wife

Sula said:


> gerbil?



southpark


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> southpark



cartoon


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> cartoon



network


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> network



connection


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> connection



electric


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> electric



hot


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> hot



dog


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> dog



cat


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> cat



purrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> purrrrrrrrrrrrr



ring


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> purrrrrrrrrrrrr



Meow


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> ring



circle


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> circle



jerk


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> jerk



yank


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> yank



rebel


----------



## JULZ

toppick08 said:


> rebel



yell


----------



## toppick08

JULZ said:


> yell



scream


----------



## flomaster

JULZ said:


> yell



Scream


----------



## jaybeeztoo

JULZ said:


> yell



holler


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> scream





flomaster said:


> Scream



Fear !!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> Fear !!



cape


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> cape



shampoo


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> cape



Cod


----------



## JULZ

toppick08 said:


> Cod



tuna


----------



## toppick08

JULZ said:


> tuna



fish


----------



## JULZ

toppick08 said:


> fish



fry


----------



## Big Fatty

JULZ said:


> fry



steam


----------



## toppick08

Big Fatty said:


> steam



oysters


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> oysters



headache


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> headache





stress


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> stress



anxiety


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> anxiety



life


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> life



sentence


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> sentence



structure


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> structure



organization


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> organization



union.....


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> union.....



group


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> group



sex...


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> sex...



intercourse


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> intercourse



Pennsylvania


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> Pennsylvania



state


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> state



flag


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> flag



pole


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> pole



cat


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> cat



scratch


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> scratch



fever


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> fever



illness


----------



## HouseCat

virus


----------



## jaybeeztoo

HouseCat said:


> virus



infection


----------



## HouseCat

gangrene


----------



## jaybeeztoo

HouseCat said:


> gangrene



rotten


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

jaybeeztoo said:


> rotten



spoiled


----------



## Bronwyn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> spoiled



child


----------



## mixallagist

Bronwyn said:


> child



kid


----------



## Bronwyn

mixallagist said:


> kid



goat


----------



## belvak

Bronwyn said:


> goat



cheese


----------



## Bronwyn

belvak said:


> cheese



swiss


----------



## belvak

Bronwyn said:


> swiss



Alps


----------



## Bronwyn

belvak said:


> Alps



ski


----------



## LusbyMom

Bronwyn said:


> ski



FALL


----------



## Bronwyn

LusbyMom said:


> FALL



down


----------



## belvak

Bronwyn said:


> down



under


----------



## Sula

Bronwyn said:


> down


up.


----------



## Bronwyn

Sula said:


> up.



chuck


----------



## Kerad

wagon


----------



## Bronwyn

Kerad said:


> wagon



train


----------



## belvak

Bronwyn said:


> train



wreck


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> train


 
caboose


----------



## LusbyMom

FireBrand said:


> caboose



BUTT


----------



## FireBrand

LusbyMom said:


> BUTT


bread


----------



## LusbyMom

FireBrand said:


> bread




yeast


----------



## FireBrand

LusbyMom said:


> yeast


 
beer


----------



## LusbyMom

FireBrand said:


> beer



Puke


----------



## clevalley

LusbyMom said:


> Puke



Flu


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

clevalley said:


> Flu



 shot


----------



## Sula

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> shot


gun


----------



## atrusomder

Sula said:


> gun



safe


----------



## Kain99

House


----------



## Kerad

call


----------



## Kain99

Waiting


----------



## Kerad

patiently


----------



## Kain99

longing


----------



## Kerad

Kain99 said:


> longing



*<<<  break  *

patiently longing???


*>>>>  back>>>>*


----------



## LusbyMom

Kain99 said:


> longing



desire


----------



## Kain99

Kerad said:


> *<<<  break  *
> 
> patiently longing???
> 
> 
> *>>>>  back>>>>*



Waiting... Patiently... Longing... Dag!

*Desire -*

Ache


----------



## Bronwyn

Kain99 said:


> Waiting... Patiently... Longing... Dag!
> 
> *Desire -*
> 
> Ache



numb


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> numb



dumb


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> dumb



stupid


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> stupid




moments


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> moments



forgotten


----------



## Kerad

Bronwyn said:


> forgotten



Huh?


----------



## Bronwyn

Kerad said:


> Huh?



exactly


----------



## Etred101

Bronwyn said:


> exactly



mistaken


----------



## Bronwyn

Etred101 said:


> mistaken



misunderstood


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> exactly



precisely


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> precisely



bullseye


----------



## Etred101

Bronwyn said:


> misunderstood



Miscommunication Miss.


----------



## Bronwyn

Etred101 said:


> Miscommunication Miss.



language barrier


----------



## Etred101

Bronwyn said:


> bullseye



Missed


----------



## Etred101

Bronwyn said:


> language barrier



Je suis desole'


----------



## Bronwyn

Etred101 said:


> Missed



badly


----------



## Etred101

Bronwyn said:


> badly



close but....


----------



## Bronwyn

Etred101 said:


> close but....



no cigar


----------



## Etred101

Bronwyn said:


> no cigar




Cubano


----------



## Bronwyn

Etred101 said:


> Cubano



castro


----------



## Kerad

Bronwyn said:


> castro



Kennedy


----------



## Bronwyn

Kerad said:


> Kennedy



Space


----------



## Kerad

Bronwyn said:


> Space



Ghost


----------



## Bronwyn

Kerad said:


> Ghost



house


----------



## Kerad

Bronwyn said:


> house



guest


----------



## Etred101

Bronwyn said:


> house



big


----------



## Bronwyn

Etred101 said:


> big



trouble


----------



## Etred101

Kerad said:


> guest



Prisoner


----------



## Etred101

Bronwyn said:


> trouble


criminal


----------



## Bronwyn

Etred101 said:


> Prisoner





Etred101 said:


> criminal



jail


----------



## Etred101

Bronwyn said:


> jail



Damn good

Nice


----------



## Kerad

Etred101 said:


> Prisoner



>>>  Really?  You get "Prisoner" from "guest".  Huh.  >>>>>


----------



## Kerad

Etred101 said:


> Damn good
> 
> Nice



You're dumb as a brick...aren't you.


----------



## Etred101

Kerad said:


> You're dumb as a brick...aren't you.



No why? Are you trying to make friends?


----------



## Etred101

Kerad said:


> >>>  Really?  You get "Prisoner" from "guest".  Huh.  >>>>>



Antonym


----------



## Kerad

Etred101 said:


> No why? Are you trying to make friends?



I shouldn't rip bricks...I suppose.

As you were.  Go back to 'tarding the thread.

I think your latest exclamation of brilliance was:





> Damn good
> 
> Nice


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## Kerad

Bronwyn said:


> jail



bait (?)


----------



## Bronwyn

Kerad said:


> bait (?)



underage


----------



## Kerad

Bronwyn said:


> underage



drinking


----------



## Bronwyn

Kerad said:


> drinking



Rave


----------



## donbarzini

Bronwyn said:


> Rave



rant


----------



## Bronwyn

donbarzini said:


> rant



insane


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> insane



crazy


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> crazy



depressed


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> depressed



anxious


----------



## donbarzini

toppick08 said:


> anxious




Beetlejuice (I can see Michael Keaton looking at Geena Davis saying: "I'm feeling........anxious)


----------



## toppick08

donbarzini said:


> Beetlejuice (I can see Michael Keaton looking at Geena Davis saying: "I'm feeling........anxious)





great *movie*


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> great *movie*



Perfect Storm


----------



## HouseCat

Twister


----------



## toppick08

HouseCat said:


> Twister



La Plata


----------



## donbarzini

toppick08 said:


> La Plata



La Quinta


----------



## toppick08

donbarzini said:


> La Quinta



inn


----------



## donbarzini

toppick08 said:


> inn



out


----------



## Nanny Pam

donbarzini said:


> out



closet


----------



## HouseCat

skeleton


----------



## lkrbrady1

HouseCat said:


> skeleton



key


----------



## TWLs wife

lkrbrady1 said:


> key



lock


----------



## Nanny Pam

TWLs wife said:


> lock



jail


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nanny Pam said:


> jail



prison


----------



## HouseCat

cell


----------



## jaybeeztoo

HouseCat said:


> cell



phone


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jaybeeztoo said:


> phone



sex


----------



## Nanny Pam

pcjohnnyb said:


> sex



pregnancy


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Nanny Pam said:


> pregnancy



baby


----------



## Nanny Pam

pcjohnnyb said:


> baby



diapers


----------



## TWLs wife

Nanny Pam said:


> diapers



wipes


----------



## CRoyal

TWLs wife said:


> wipes



Butt


----------



## atrusomder

CRoyal said:


> Butt



hole


----------



## pcjohnnyb

atrusomder said:


> hole



golf


----------



## jlynnpump

pcjohnnyb said:


> golf



club


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jlynnpump said:


> club




dance


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

pcjohnnyb said:


> dance


 


FLOOR


----------



## atrusomder

ImAChvyGirl said:


> FLOOR



board


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

atrusomder said:


> board


 



GAME


----------



## PricklyGoo

ImAChvyGirl said:


> GAME



Women fake orgasms, men fake relationships


----------



## LusbyMom

ImAChvyGirl said:


> GAME



Baseball


----------



## atrusomder

LusbyMom said:


> Baseball



diamond


----------



## jlynnpump

atrusomder said:


> diamond




ring


----------



## flomaster

jlynnpump said:


> ring



class


----------



## Kain99

Act


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> Act



foolishly


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> foolishly



human


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> human


 
bean


----------



## Nanny Pam

FireBrand said:


> bean



soup


----------



## Bronwyn

Nanny Pam said:


> soup



can


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> can



kick


----------



## Nanny Pam

flomaster said:


> kick



football


----------



## flomaster

Nanny Pam said:


> football



fan


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> fan



summer


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> summer



clothes


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> clothes



daisy dukes


----------



## jlynnpump

Bronwyn said:


> daisy dukes



booty


----------



## atrusomder

jlynnpump said:


> booty



call


----------



## TWLs wife

atrusomder said:


> call



phone


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> phone


 
message


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> message



Private message


----------



## donbarzini

TWLs wife said:


> Private message



private dancer


----------



## TWLs wife

donbarzini said:


> private dancer



lap dance


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> lap dance


 
personal


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> personal



self


----------



## atrusomder

TWLs wife said:


> self



respect


----------



## Kain99

Self


----------



## atrusomder

Kain99 said:


> Self



indulge


----------



## belvak

atrusomder said:


> indulge



spoil


----------



## clevalley

belvak said:


> spoil



Rotten


----------



## Penn

clevalley said:


> Rotten


 
indulge


----------



## Sula

Penn said:


> indulge


experience


----------



## PricklyGoo

Sula said:


> experience



Virgin


----------



## PricklyGoo

PricklyGoo said:


> Virgin



MMDad


----------



## atrusomder

PricklyGoo said:


> MMDad





Who


----------



## FireBrand

atrusomder said:


> Who


Tommy


----------



## PricklyGoo

FireBrand said:


> Tommy



gun


----------



## jlynnpump

PricklyGoo said:


> gun



shot


----------



## TWLs wife

jlynnpump said:


> shot



stick


----------



## Sula

TWLs wife said:


> stick


it.


----------



## CRoyal

Sula said:


> it.



In.


----------



## TWLs wife

CRoyal said:


> In.



out


----------



## Sula

TWLs wife said:


> out


over


----------



## TWLs wife

Sula said:


> over



under


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> under



water


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> water



swim


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> swim



upstream


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> upstream



uphill


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> uphill



altitude


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> altitude



thin air


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> thin air



Denver


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> Denver



Rockies


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> Rockies



National League


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> National League



League of their own


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> League of their own



film


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> film



cinema


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> cinema



popcorn


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> popcorn



nickname


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> nickname





Cap'n


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> Cap'n



death


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> death



sorrow


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> sorrow



tears


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> tears



wipe


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> wipe



comfort


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> comfort



hug


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


> hug


 

squeeze


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


> squeeze



zit


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> zit




puss


----------



## toppick08

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> puss





hole


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> hole



grave


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Bronwyn said:


> grave



casket


----------



## sunflower

Bronwyn said:


> grave


 

yard


----------



## Bronwyn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> casket



cremate


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> grave



Heaven


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


> Heaven


 

Peace


----------



## CRoyal

toppick08 said:


> Heaven



Hell


----------



## Bronwyn

sunflower said:


> Peace



sleep


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

sunflower said:


> Peace



 Hippie


----------



## Bronwyn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Hippie



vermont


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> sleep



try to get some


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> try to get some



Toppick08


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> Toppick08


----------



## Nanny Pam

Bronwyn said:


> vermont



Maine


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> Maine



Pines


----------



## gumby

toppick08 said:


> Pines



Needles


----------



## toppick08

gumby said:


> Needles



haystack


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> haystack



farm


----------



## Nanny Pam

belvak said:


> farm



cow


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> farm



hand


----------



## donbarzini

toppick08 said:


> hand



job


----------



## toppick08

donbarzini said:


> job



security


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> security



fence


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> fence



row


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> row



boat


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> boat



ride


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> ride



 Sally


----------



## toppick08

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Sally



Mustang


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> Mustang



 Shelby


----------



## toppick08

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Shelby





Cobra


----------



## donbarzini

toppick08 said:


> Cobra



Kai


----------



## gumby

donbarzini said:


> Kai



Koi


----------



## Freakyfreak

gumby said:


> Koi



Limpett


----------



## donbarzini

Freakyfreak said:


> Limpett



Don Knotts


----------



## FireBrand

donbarzini said:


> Don Knotts


Mayberry


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> Mayberry



North Carolina


----------



## TWLs wife

flomaster said:


> North Carolina



Tarhills


----------



## flomaster

TWLs wife said:


> Tarhills



heels?


----------



## TWLs wife

flomaster said:


> heels?



yes!


----------



## PricklyGoo

TWLs wife said:


> yes!




maybe


----------



## flomaster

TWLs wife said:


> yes!




College


----------



## TWLs wife

flomaster said:


> College



football


----------



## flomaster

TWLs wife said:


> football







*O*range *J*uice


----------



## Nanny Pam

TWLs wife said:


> football



tennis


----------



## FireBrand

Nanny Pam said:


> tennis


 
racket


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> racket



ball


----------



## donbarzini

TWLs wife said:


> ball



and chain


----------



## Nanny Pam

donbarzini said:


> and chain



link


----------



## flomaster

donbarzini said:


> and chain



Dungeon


----------



## Nanny Pam

flomaster said:


> Dungeon



dragon


----------



## FireBrand

Nanny Pam said:


> dragon


 
lizard


----------



## Nanny Pam

FireBrand said:


> lizard



snake


----------



## FireBrand

Nanny Pam said:


> snake


 
demon


----------



## Nanny Pam

FireBrand said:


> demon



fire


----------



## FireBrand

Nanny Pam said:


> fire


truck


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> truck




tractor


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> truck



car


----------



## flomaster

TWLs wife said:


> car




show


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> car


 
freeway


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> freeway



hotel


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> freeway



bypass


----------



## Nanny Pam

flomaster said:


> bypass



heart


----------



## flomaster

Nanny Pam said:


> heart



broken


----------



## Nanny Pam

flomaster said:


> broken



window


----------



## flomaster

Nanny Pam said:


> window



washer


----------



## Nanny Pam

flomaster said:


> washer



dryer


----------



## flomaster

Nanny Pam said:


> dryer



soaker


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> soaker


 
hose


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> hose



head


----------



## Nanny Pam

flomaster said:


> head



tail


----------



## Bronwyn

Nanny Pam said:


> tail



wag


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> wag




finger


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> finger



toe


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> toe


 
cheese


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> cheese



easy


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> easy



does it


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> does it



horse


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> horse



shoes


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> shoes



lucky


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> lucky


 
charms


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> lucky



charms


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> charms





superstition


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> superstition



hill


----------



## (((echo)))

flomaster said:


> hill



climb


----------



## somdphoneman

(((echo))) said:


> climb



mountain


----------



## flomaster

somdphoneman said:


> mountain




top


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> top



bottom


----------



## Kain99

Barrel


----------



## Bronwyn

Kain99 said:


> Barrel



oil


----------



## greyhound

Bronwyn said:


> oil



money


----------



## Bronwyn

greyhound said:


> money



power


----------



## Kain99

Bronwyn said:


> power



Greed


----------



## gumby

Kain99 said:


> Greed



need


----------



## flomaster

gumby said:


> need



desire


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> desire



passion


----------



## bcp

Bronwyn said:


> passion


 devotion


----------



## Bronwyn

bcp said:


> devotion



kneel


----------



## bcp

Bronwyn said:


> kneel


execution


----------



## Bronwyn

bcp said:


> execution



queen anne


----------



## MonaLeesa

Bronwyn said:


> queen anne



queen bee


----------



## Bronwyn

MonaLeesa said:


> queen bee



hive


----------



## HouseCat

colony


----------



## Bronwyn

HouseCat said:


> colony



termites


----------



## HouseCat

wood


----------



## Bronwyn

HouseCat said:


> wood



oak


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bronwyn said:


> oak



hardwood


----------



## HouseCat

floor


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

HouseCat said:


> floor



ceiling


----------



## Bronwyn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> ceiling



fan


----------



## donbarzini

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> ceiling



mirror


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

donbarzini said:


> mirror


 


GLASS


----------



## Nanny Pam

donbarzini said:


> mirror



pink champagne


----------



## HouseCat

bubbles


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

HouseCat said:


> bubbles



bath


----------



## PricklyGoo

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> bath



house


----------



## Bronwyn

PricklyGoo said:


> house



home


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Bronwyn said:


> home


 


field


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> field


 
advantage


----------



## Kain99

edge


----------



## mainman

Kain99 said:


> edge


slice


----------



## Nanny Pam

mainman said:


> slice



pizza


----------



## belvak

Nanny Pam said:


> pizza



pie


----------



## Bronwyn

belvak said:


> pie



apple


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Bronwyn said:


> apple


 

CORE


----------



## jaybeeztoo

ImAChvyGirl said:


> CORE



center


----------



## Nanny Pam

jaybeeztoo said:


> center



gravity


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nanny Pam said:


> gravity



force


----------



## Kain99

feed


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> feed



trough


----------



## HadEnough

Cattle


----------



## flomaster

HadEnough said:


> Cattle



prod


----------



## HadEnough

electric


----------



## TWLs wife

HadEnough said:


> electric



bill


----------



## HadEnough

Law


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

HadEnough said:


> Law


 

enforcement


----------



## Nanny Pam

ImAChvyGirl said:


> enforcement



demand


----------



## HouseCat

Nanny Pam said:


> demand


insist


----------



## HadEnough

hammer


----------



## flomaster

HadEnough said:


> hammer



jacks


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> jacks


Apple


----------



## TWLs wife

Sula said:


> Apple



crisp


----------



## flomaster

TWLs wife said:


> crisp



fries


----------



## TWLs wife

flomaster said:


> fries



Micky D's


----------



## Nanny Pam

roaches


----------



## belvak

Nanny Pam said:


> roaches



nasty


----------



## flomaster

belvak said:


> nasty



Roses


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Roses



slotted.....


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> slotted.....




Dancer?


----------



## Nanny Pam

flomaster said:


> Roses



climbing


----------



## belvak

Nanny Pam said:


> climbing



rising


----------



## FireBrand

belvak said:


> rising


 
dawn


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> dawn



sunrise


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> sunrise



sunset


(With a nice cold beverage and a comfortable chair on the beach... Ahhhhh)


----------



## Sula

belvak said:


> sunset
> 
> 
> (With a nice cold beverage and a comfortable chair on the beach... Ahhhhh)


breath


----------



## FireBrand

Sula said:


> breath


 
relax


----------



## Kain99

sleep


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> sleep



soundly


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> soundly



restlessly


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> restlessly



tossing


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> tossing



salad


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> salad



dressing


----------



## belvak

flomaster said:


> salad



dressing


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> dressing


----------



## gumby

belvak said:


> dressing



undressing


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


>





cornbread


----------



## flomaster

belvak said:


>



Fondling


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> Fondling


parking


----------



## FireBrand

Sula said:


> parking


submarine races


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> submarine races




gay navy


----------



## HouseCat

> gay navy



beans


----------



## Nanny Pam

HouseCat said:


> beans



ham


----------



## HouseCat

Nanny Pam said:


> ham



pressed


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

HouseCat said:


> pressed



 wrinkled


----------



## Nanny Pam

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> wrinkled



sheets


----------



## donbarzini

Nanny Pam said:


> sheets



wa wa


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

donbarzini said:


> wa wa



 DashIn


----------



## donbarzini

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> DashIn



coffee


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

donbarzini said:


> coffee


 


CAKE


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

ImAChvyGirl said:


> CAKE



 DONUTS


----------



## belvak

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> DONUTS



sweet


----------



## Bronwyn

belvak said:


> sweet



honey


----------



## HouseCat

Bronwyn said:


> honey


nectar


----------



## Penn

HouseCat said:


> nectar


 
beeswax


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> beeswax



hives


----------



## donbarzini

Nanny Pam said:


> hives



itching


----------



## Nanny Pam

donbarzini said:


> itching



poison


----------



## donbarzini

Nanny Pam said:


> poison



ivy


----------



## Nanny Pam

donbarzini said:


> ivy



league


----------



## HouseCat

> league


team


----------



## jaybeeztoo

HouseCat said:


> team



family


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> family



friends


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> friends



companions


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

jaybeeztoo said:


> companions


 



LOVERS


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> LOVERS


 
adorers


----------



## yankee44

Penn said:


> adorers



Newlyweds


----------



## TWLs wife

yankee44 said:


> Newlyweds



homeymoon


----------



## PricklyGoo

Penn said:


> adorers



Stalkers


----------



## PricklyGoo

PricklyGoo said:


> Stalkers



MMDad


----------



## jaybeeztoo

PricklyGoo said:


> MMDad



formie


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> formie


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


>



gay


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> gay


, 

happy


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> ,
> 
> happy


 
nappy


----------



## lkrbrady1

Penn said:


> nappy



sappy


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> nappy



head


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> head


 

honcho


----------



## PricklyGoo

Penn said:


> honcho



Erik Estrada


----------



## jaybeeztoo

PricklyGoo said:


> Erik Estrada



chips


----------



## Sula

jaybeeztoo said:


> chips


homo


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> homo



Phobic


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Phobic


 
skeeeered!


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> skeeeered!




straight!


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> straight!


lol  forward


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> lol  forward





lol backwards?


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> lol backwards?


rascal flatts


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> rascal flatts



little rascals


----------



## jaybeeztoo

flomaster said:


> little rascals



alfalfa


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:


> alfalfa


 
buckwheat


----------



## gumby

FireBrand said:


> buckwheat



pancakes


----------



## FireBrand

gumby said:


> pancakes


 
jemima


----------



## czygvtwkr

FireBrand said:


> jemima



mammy


----------



## belvak

jaybeeztoo said:


> gay



Sorry Toppick, but that was funny!!! 



czygvtwkr said:


> mammy



Al Jolson


----------



## donbarzini

belvak said:


> Sorry Toppick, but that was funny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Al Jolson



singer


----------



## toppick08

donbarzini said:


> singer



songwriter


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> songwriter


 
lyricist


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> lyricist



Garfunkle


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> Garfunkle



art


----------



## HouseCat

> art



sculpture


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

HouseCat said:


> sculpture



 Nude


----------



## donbarzini

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Nude



streaker


----------



## Nanny Pam

donbarzini said:


> streaker



shrinkage


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Nanny Pam said:


> shrinkage



 Andy    












 Only kidding Andy


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nanny Pam said:


> shrinkage



shrivel


----------



## Nanny Pam

jaybeeztoo said:


> shrivel



pucker


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Nanny Pam said:


> pucker



 kiss


----------



## jaybeeztoo

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> kiss



french


----------



## HouseCat

> french


manicure


----------



## belvak

HouseCat said:


> manicure



nails


----------



## Nanny Pam

belvak said:


> nails



hammers


----------



## belvak

Nanny Pam said:


> hammers



pounds


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> pounds



weight


----------



## Nanny Pam

jaybeeztoo said:


> weight



ounce


----------



## donbarzini

Nanny Pam said:


> ounce



lid


----------



## flomaster

donbarzini said:


> lid



tupperware


----------



## donbarzini

flomaster said:


> tupperware



(Wow, didn't go where I thought it would)


Burp


----------



## Nanny Pam

donbarzini said:


> (Wow, didn't go where I thought it would)
> 
> 
> Burp



MANNERS


----------



## donbarzini

Nanny Pam said:


> MANNERS



excuuuuuuuuuuuse me!


----------



## flomaster

donbarzini said:


> excuuuuuuuuuuuse me!



move


----------



## jaybeeztoo

flomaster said:


> move



leave


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> leave



maternal


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> maternal



instinct


----------



## jaybeeztoo

flomaster said:


> instinct



sense


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:


> sense


 
common


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> common



shared


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> shared



lovers


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> lovers



affair


----------



## Kain99

sin


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> sin


 
punish


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> punish



beat


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:


> beat


 
oooooohhhhhh yesssssssssss bayyyyybee


----------



## bcp

FireBrand said:


> oooooohhhhhh yesssssssssss bayyyyybee


 Ill take "Words Ive never heard" for 100.00 Alex


----------



## FireBrand

bcp said:


> Ill take "Words Ive never heard" for 100.00 Alex


I knew it would FLUSH you out !


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> I knew it would FLUSH you out !



Toillet


----------



## Bay_Kat

flomaster said:


> Toillet



I think toilet only has one "L", but I'll go with 

Water!


----------



## flomaster

Bay_Kat said:


> I think toilet only has one "L", but I'll go with
> 
> Water!




fat fingered keyboard.  Thanks for correction!  

balloon


----------



## Bay_Kat

flomaster said:


> fat fingered keyboard.  Thanks for correction!
> 
> balloon



It's okay. Thought maybe I was just seeing double. 

*Air*


----------



## flomaster

Bay_Kat said:


> It's okay. Thought maybe I was just seeing double.
> 
> *Air*



How appropriate for me to night.


HEAD


----------



## Bay_Kat

flomaster said:


> How appropriate for me to night.
> 
> 
> HEAD



Hair


----------



## flomaster

Bay_Kat said:


> Hair



Ball


----------



## Bay_Kat

flomaster said:


> Ball



Bounce


----------



## flomaster

Bay_Kat said:


> Bounce



Softener


----------



## Kain99

Laundry


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> Laundry



Soap


----------



## Bay_Kat

flomaster said:


> Soap



Clean


----------



## Kain99

Shower


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> Shower



Thunder


----------



## Bay_Kat

flomaster said:


> Thunder



Lightning


----------



## atrusomder

Bay_Kat said:


> Lightning



Rod


----------



## flomaster

atrusomder said:


> Rod



reel


----------



## Kain99

Fish!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Kain99 said:


> Fish!



Fried.


----------



## Kain99

Burnt


----------



## Bay_Kat

Kain99 said:


> Burnt



crispy


----------



## donbarzini

Bay_Kat said:


> crispy



chicken


----------



## toppick08

donbarzini said:


> chicken



house


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

toppick08 said:


> ,
> 
> happy


 


SAD


----------



## Nanny Pam

ImAChvyGirl said:


> SAD



depressed


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> depressed


 
psychic


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> psychic



power


----------



## Bay_Kat

toppick08 said:


> power



strength


----------



## Penn

Bay_Kat said:


> strength


 

asset


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> asset



home


----------



## TWLs wife

Nanny Pam said:


> home



work


----------



## Nanny Pam

TWLs wife said:


> work



vacuum


----------



## TWLs wife

Nanny Pam said:


> vacuum



cleaning


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

TWLs wife said:


> cleaning



 House


----------



## belvak

TWLs wife said:


> cleaning



dusting


----------



## Bay_Kat

belvak said:


> dusting



smow


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> dusting



hate


----------



## FireBrand

Bay_Kat said:


> smow


 
blizzard


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> blizzard



ice cream


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> ice cream


 
sherbert


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> sherbert



raspberry


----------



## Bronwyn

TWLs wife said:


> raspberry



babies


----------



## Callie girl

Bronwyn said:


> babies



cuddly (sp)


----------



## Bronwyn

Callie girl said:


> cuddly (sp)



teddy bear


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> teddy bear



Roosevelt


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> Roosevelt



President


----------



## Nanny Pam

Bronwyn said:


> President



Leader


----------



## Bronwyn

Nanny Pam said:


> Leader



strong


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> strong




Character


----------



## Nanny Pam

flomaster said:


> Character



personality


----------



## kris31280

Nanny Pam said:


> personality


lacking


----------



## flomaster

kris31280 said:


> lacking




Morals


----------



## kris31280

flomaster said:


> Morals


questionable


----------



## Bronwyn

kris31280 said:


> questionable



ethics


----------



## kris31280

Bronwyn said:


> ethics


individual


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

kris31280 said:


> individual



 Group


----------



## kris31280

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Group


Project


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

kris31280 said:


> Project



 Science


----------



## kris31280

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Science


Hard


----------



## Bronwyn

kris31280 said:


> Hard



Algebra


----------



## kris31280

Bronwyn said:


> Algebra


Frustrating


----------



## lil_daisy

kris31280 said:


> Frustrating



stressful


----------



## Callie girl

lil_daisy said:


> stressful



job


----------



## kris31280

Callie girl said:


> job


lacking


----------



## flomaster

kris31280 said:


> lacking





funds


----------



## kris31280

flomaster said:


> funds


meaningless


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

kris31280 said:


> meaningless



 Important


----------



## kris31280

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Important


Documents


----------



## Bronwyn

kris31280 said:


> Documents



files


----------



## kris31280

Bronwyn said:


> files


Word


----------



## Bronwyn

kris31280 said:


> Word



microsoft


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Bronwyn said:


> microsoft



 Gates


----------



## Bronwyn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Gates



fences


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> fences


 
wall


----------



## kris31280

FireBrand said:


> wall


Dead End


----------



## toppick08

kris31280 said:


> Dead End



sign


----------



## Bronwyn

kris31280 said:


> Dead End



blocked


----------



## kris31280

Bronwyn said:


> blocked


Loser


----------



## flomaster

kris31280 said:


> Loser




dork


----------



## kris31280

flomaster said:


> dork


Stupid


----------



## Bronwyn

kris31280 said:


> Stupid



idiot


----------



## kris31280

Bronwyn said:


> idiot


Girl


----------



## Bronwyn

kris31280 said:


> Girl



oblivious


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> oblivious



Clueless


----------



## kris31280

flomaster said:


> Clueless


Truth


----------



## Bronwyn

kris31280 said:


> Truth



enlightenment


----------



## kris31280

Bronwyn said:


> enlightenment


Hopeful


----------



## Bronwyn

kris31280 said:


> Hopeful



bracing


----------



## kris31280

angsty


----------



## Bronwyn

kris31280 said:


> angsty



calm


----------



## kris31280

Bronwyn said:


> calm


Serene


----------



## Bronwyn

kris31280 said:


> Serene



insight


----------



## kris31280

Bronwyn said:


> insight


needed


----------



## Bronwyn

kris31280 said:


> needed



ask


----------



## kris31280

Bronwyn said:


> ask


Scared


----------



## FireBrand

kris31280 said:


> Scared


 
trust


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> trust



few


----------



## kris31280

Bronwyn said:


> few


Worthy


----------



## FireBrand

kris31280 said:


> Worthy


 
gems


----------



## kris31280

FireBrand said:


> gems


Priceless


----------



## Bronwyn

kris31280 said:


> Priceless



sentimental


----------



## atrusomder

Bronwyn said:


> sentimental



message


----------



## kris31280

atrusomder said:


> message


Unheard


----------



## toppick08

kris31280 said:


> Unheard



of.


----------



## kris31280

toppick08 said:


> of.


Course


----------



## toppick08

kris31280 said:


> Course



not.....


----------



## kris31280

toppick08 said:


> not.....


You


----------



## Bronwyn

kris31280 said:


> You



rat


----------



## TWLs wife

Bronwyn said:


> rat



cat


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> rat


 
fink


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> cat


 
hat


----------



## kris31280

FireBrand said:


> fink


Snake


----------



## donbarzini

FireBrand said:


> hat



helmet


----------



## TWLs wife

donbarzini said:


> helmet



football


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> football


 
jersey


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> jersey



wall


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> jersey



turnpike


----------



## donbarzini

belvak said:


> wall



Berlin


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> turnpike


 
Pennsylvania


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> Pennsylvania



Dutch


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Dutch


 
oven


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> oven




Rack


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Rack


 
pinion


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> pinion




Rear


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> Rear


 
stern


----------



## belvak

FireBrand said:


> stern



bow


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> bow



down


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> down


 
genuflect


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> genuflect



Catholic


----------



## bcp

toppick08 said:


> Catholic


Pedophile


----------



## toppick08

bcp said:


> Pedophile



priest


----------



## Penn

bcp said:


> Pedophile


 

criminal


----------



## kris31280

Penn said:


> criminal


Smooth


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

kris31280 said:


> Smooth



 Operator


----------



## Bronwyn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Operator



information


----------



## Nanny Pam

Bronwyn said:


> information



encyclopedia


----------



## Bronwyn

Nanny Pam said:


> encyclopedia



expensive


----------



## clevalley

Bronwyn said:


> expensive



Children


----------



## flomaster

clevalley said:


> Children



Trolls


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> Trolls


 
hobbits


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> hobbits



Lord of the rings


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> Lord of the rings


 
Gandalf


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> Gandalf



White wizard


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> White wizard



Klan


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> Klan


coward


----------



## TWLs wife

Sula said:


> coward



wimp


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> wimp



pussy......


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

toppick08 said:


> pussy......


toppick08

Sorry, I HAD to do it, I just could not resist.


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> pussy......



wussy


----------



## toppick08

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> toppick08
> 
> Sorry, I HAD to do it, I just could not resist.


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> wussy



weak


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> weak



vitamins


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> vitamins



minerals


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> minerals



healthy


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> healthy



baby


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> baby



bouncing


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Bronwyn said:


> bouncing


Trampoline.


----------



## Bronwyn

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Trampoline.



broken leg


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Bronwyn said:


> broken leg


Ouch


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Bronwyn said:


> broken leg


I'm guessing there was a personal experience there?


----------



## Nanny Pam

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Ouch



hurt


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Nanny Pam said:


> hurt


Johnny Cash


----------



## Bronwyn

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> I'm guessing there was a personal experience there?



No, but I am as graceful as a dinosaur, and I can only imagine what might break if I got on one of those.


----------



## Bronwyn

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Johnny Cash



Black


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Bronwyn said:


> Black


Dale Earnhardt


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> Black



face


----------



## Bronwyn

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Dale Earnhardt



Legend


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

toppick08 said:


> face


azz

Sorry, I'm used to people talking out of their azzes, starting to think it's their faces.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Bronwyn said:


> Legend


DAYTONA


----------



## toppick08

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> DAYTONA



Florida


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

toppick08 said:


> Florida


Hurricane


----------



## toppick08

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Hurricane



Katrina


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

toppick08 said:


> Katrina


DEVASTATING


----------



## toppick08

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> DEVASTATING



crash


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

McDowell


----------



## toppick08

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> McDowell



McDonald's......

Coming To America movie.


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> McDonald's......
> 
> Coming To America movie.



Eddie


----------



## belvak

Nanny Pam said:


> Eddie



(and the) Cruisers


----------



## FireBrand

belvak said:


> Cruisers


 
police


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> police



k9.


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> k9.



ferocious


----------



## FireBrand

belvak said:


> ferocious


 
lions


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> lions




tigers


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> tigers


 
bears


----------



## belvak

FireBrand said:


> bears



Oh My!!


----------



## flomaster

belvak said:


> Oh My!!



GOD


----------



## FireBrand

belvak said:


> Oh My!!


 
wizard


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

FireBrand said:


> wizard



 basketball


----------



## FireBrand

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> basketball


 
walking


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> McDowell


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

FireBrand said:


> walking


Forrest Gump.


----------



## FireBrand

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Forrest Gump.


 
shrimpboat


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> shrimpboat



net


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

toppick08 said:


> net


YouTube.


----------



## toppick08

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> YouTube.



videos


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

toppick08 said:


> videos


MSNBC Online


----------



## toppick08

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> MSNBC Online





Fox News.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

toppick08 said:


> Fox News.


Julie Banderas


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

toppick08 said:


> Fox News.


Sorry, FOX News is blocked at work. 

MSNBC, CNN and CBS aren't blocked. 

Asked why, they told me FOX News has "no educational value."

I'll take "Political Agenda" for $1,000, Alex.


----------



## FromTexas

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Julie Banderas



Fried chicken.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

FireBrand said:


> walking



 running


----------



## Olaytle

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> running



Scissors


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

FromTexas said:


> Fried chicken.


Solja Boy.


----------



## toppick08

Olaytle said:


> Scissors



hold


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

toppick08 said:


> hold


Phone


----------



## toppick08

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Phone



call


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> call



 girl


----------



## toppick08

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> girl







friend


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> friend


 
ASSociate


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> ASSociate


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> ASSociate



co-worker


----------



## Dougstermd

Bronwyn said:


> co-worker



friend


----------



## Bronwyn

Dougstermd said:


> friend



enemy


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> enemy



roomie


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> roomie





mental


----------



## belvak

Bronwyn said:


> mental



psycho


----------



## Nanny Pam

belvak said:


> psycho



medication


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> medication


 
dosage


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> dosage



large


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> large



huge


----------



## belvak

Bronwyn said:


> huge



gigantic


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> gigantic



amazon


----------



## CRoyal

toppick08 said:


> amazon



Swamp


----------



## donbarzini

Bronwyn said:


> huge



ex-wife


----------



## yankee44

donbarzini said:


> ex-wife


b###h


----------



## belvak

yankee44 said:


> b###h



moan


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> moan



pleasure


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> pleasure



cruise

P.S. I like the new avatar! Pretty tulips!


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> cruise
> 
> P.S. I like the new avatar! Pretty tulips!



Thank you.........the best is yet to come....




ship


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> Thank you.........the best is yet to come....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ship



tanker


----------



## yankee44

Bronwyn said:


> tanker



gas


----------



## Bronwyn

yankee44 said:


> gas



LNG


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> LNG



Oil rig


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> Oil rig



Platform


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> Platform



Barge.


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> Barge.



Tug


----------



## donbarzini

Nanny Pam said:


> Tug



war


----------



## HouseCat

> war


casualties


----------



## Nanny Pam

HouseCat said:


> casualties



death


----------



## toppick08

HouseCat said:


> casualties



sacrifice


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> sacrifice


 
offering


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> offering



gift


----------



## huntr1

belvak said:


> gift


V.D.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

huntr1 said:


> V.D.


 


ointment


----------



## belvak

ImAChvyGirl said:


> ointment



lotion


----------



## donbarzini

belvak said:


> lotion



ummmmmmm........happy ending


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

donbarzini said:


> ummmmmmm........happy ending


 



mess!!!!!


----------



## HouseCat

ImAChvyGirl said:


> mess!!!!!


clutter


----------



## Bronwyn

HouseCat said:


> clutter



pack rat


----------



## PaxPrincess

Bronwyn said:


> pack rat



Spring cleaning


----------



## mackco79

PaxPrincess said:


> Spring cleaning



Maid


----------



## flomaster

mackco79 said:


> Maid



french


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> french



whore


----------



## mackco79

Bronwyn said:


> whore



Slut


----------



## Bronwyn

mackco79 said:


> Slut



name calling


----------



## PricklyGoo

Bronwyn said:


> name calling



does not play well with others


----------



## Bronwyn

PricklyGoo said:


> does not play well with others



bully


----------



## flomaster

PricklyGoo said:


> does not play well with others



Don't pick on me


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> Don't pick on me



whimp


----------



## mackco79

Bronwyn said:


> name calling



 I would never name call...


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> whimp



Puzzy


----------



## CRoyal

Bronwyn said:


> whimp



Puny


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Bronwyn said:


> whimp



 sissy


----------



## Bronwyn

mackco79 said:


> I would never name call...



 but name calling can be fun!


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> Puzzy





CRoyal said:


> Puny





OldHillcrestGuy said:


> sissy



 (Packing up toys and going home!)


----------



## mackco79

Bronwyn said:


> but name calling can be fun!



Well when you put it that way


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> (Packing up toys and going home!)



Quit being a girl!


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> Quit being a girl!


----------



## mackco79

flomaster said:


> Quit being a girl!



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## flomaster

mackco79 said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



sympathizer!!!!!!


----------



## Bronwyn

mackco79 said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mackco79

flomaster said:


> Quit being a girl!



Can she be a dirty little girl


----------



## mackco79

flomaster said:


> sympathizer!!!!!!


----------



## flomaster

mackco79 said:


> Can she be a dirty little girl



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Bronwyn

mackco79 said:


>



friend


----------



## mackco79

flomaster said:


> sympathizer!!!!!!



Brown noser


----------



## PricklyGoo

flomaster said:


> sympathizer!!!!!!



Illegal alien


----------



## PricklyGoo

mackco79 said:


> Brown noser



Andy Marqueef (to vraiblonde)


----------



## flomaster

PricklyGoo said:


> Illegal alien




Not me


----------



## mackco79

flomaster said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## PricklyGoo

flomaster said:


> Not me



other


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> Not me



Innocent


----------



## PricklyGoo

Bronwyn said:


> Innocent



Britney Spears


----------



## mackco79

Bronwyn said:


> Innocent



Guilty


----------



## flomaster

PricklyGoo said:


> Britney Spears




takes us back full circle to 

WHORE


----------



## mackco79

PricklyGoo said:


> Britney Spears



Freak


----------



## Bronwyn

mackco79 said:


> Freak



fun


----------



## mackco79

Bronwyn said:


> fun



positions


----------



## Bronwyn

mackco79 said:


> positions



yoga


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> yoga




yogi


----------



## mackco79

Bronwyn said:


> yoga



limber


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> yogi



bear


----------



## mackco79

Bronwyn said:


> bear



hug


----------



## PricklyGoo

mackco79 said:


> hug



one night stand


----------



## Bronwyn

mackco79 said:


> hug



tight


----------



## HouseCat

mackco79 said:


> hug


fit


----------



## PricklyGoo

HouseCat said:


> fit



FAT, or "bbw" as you like to call yourselves (sure most of you can relate to that one)


----------



## mackco79

HouseCat said:


> fit



athletic


----------



## Bronwyn

PricklyGoo said:


> bbw (sure most of you can relate to that one)


----------



## mackco79

PricklyGoo said:


> FAT, or "bbw" as you like to call yourselves (sure most of you can relate to that one)


----------



## Bronwyn

mackco79 said:


>



 again.


----------



## mackco79

Bronwyn said:


> again.



 My friend


----------



## Bronwyn

mackco79 said:


> My friend



True


----------



## mackco79

Bronwyn said:


> True



Believe


----------



## Bronwyn

mackco79 said:


> Believe



faith


----------



## mackco79

Bronwyn said:


> faith



Church


----------



## Bronwyn

mackco79 said:


> Church



Chapel


----------



## mackco79

Bronwyn said:


> Chapel



married


----------



## Bronwyn

mackco79 said:


> married



vows


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> vows




broken


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> broken



record


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> record



player


----------



## mackco79

flomaster said:


> player



Team


----------



## Bronwyn

mackco79 said:


> Team



work


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> work



out


----------



## Nanny Pam

Bronwyn said:


> work



responsibility


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> out



In


----------



## flomaster

Nanny Pam said:


> responsibility



stinks


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> stinks



skunk


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> skunk



co-worker


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> co-worker



psycho


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> co-worker


snake


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> snake



rattle


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> rattle



warning


----------



## residentofcre

Bronwyn said:


> warning




light


----------



## Bronwyn

residentofcre said:


> light



shining


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> shining




Nicholson


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> Nicholson



murder


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> Nicholson


 
redrum


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> redrum



murder


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> murder



felony


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> felony




so and?


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> so and?


----------



## Nanny Pam

death row


----------



## Bronwyn

Nanny Pam said:


> death row



Lethal Injection


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> Lethal Injection



gas chamber, like MD. used to have.


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> gas chamber, like MD. used to have.



hanging


----------



## FireBrand

electric chair


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> electric chair



Sparky


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> Sparky


 
Frankenweenie


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> Frankenweenie



Bean and Franks


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> Bean and Franks



beanieweenies........


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> beanieweenies........




Hotdogs and yamichas? spelling on yamichas


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> Hotdogs and yamichas? spelling on yamichas



Picnic


----------



## mackco79

Bronwyn said:


> Picnic



table


----------



## toppick08

mackco79 said:


> table



manners


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> manners



etiquitte


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> etiquitte



rules


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


> rules


 

suck


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


> suck



face


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


> face


 

two


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


> two



four


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> four



six


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> six



flags


----------



## huntr1

toppick08 said:


> flags


fags


----------



## HouseCat

huntr1 said:


> fags


cigarrettes


----------



## toppick08

HouseCat said:


> cigarrettes



tobacco........RIP..SOMD. cash crop....


----------



## HouseCat

toppick08 said:


> tobacco........RIP..SOMD. cash crop....



chew


----------



## toppick08

HouseCat said:


> chew



spit


----------



## huntr1

toppick08 said:


> spit


shine


----------



## toppick08

huntr1 said:


> shine



moon.......


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> moon.......



beam


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> beam



Jim


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> Jim



Slim


----------



## Bronwyn

belvak said:


> Slim



fast


----------



## donbarzini

Bronwyn said:


> fast



break


----------



## HouseCat

donbarzini said:


> break


snap


----------



## Bronwyn

HouseCat said:


> snap



fingers


----------



## belvak

Bronwyn said:


> fingers



hand


----------



## Bronwyn

belvak said:


> hand



wave


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Bronwyn said:


> wave


 


tsunami


----------



## Nanny Pam

Bronwyn said:


> wave



ocean


----------



## Bronwyn

Nanny Pam said:


> ocean



atlantic


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> atlantic


 
trench


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> trench



warfare


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> warfare


 
nuclear


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> nuclear


 
centrifuge


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> centrifuge



spinning


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> centrifuge



Scientists


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> Scientists


 
eggheads


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> eggheads



easter bunny


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> easter bunny


 

bugs bunny


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> bugs bunny



playboy bunny


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> playboy bunny


Kendra


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> Kendra



Kendra?


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> Kendra?


Girls Next Door.   She is the dumb one, who thinks Olive Garden is high end Italian food.  Crazy funny to watch her though.


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> Girls Next Door.   She is the dumb one, who thinks Olive Garden is high end Italian food.  Crazy funny to watch her though.



Dork


----------



## belvak

flomaster said:


> Dork



Nerd


----------



## JanetCole

belvak said:


> Nerd



Revenge


----------



## TWLs wife

JanetCole said:


> Revenge



evil


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> evil


 
Eve


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> Eve



Adam


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> Adam


 
ribs


----------



## Sula

FireBrand said:


> ribs


rendezvous


----------



## Bay_Kat

Sula said:


> rendezvous



Meet


----------



## Sula

Bay_Kat said:


> Meet


greet


----------



## TWLs wife

Sula said:


> greet



Welcome


----------



## PricklyGoo

TWLs wife said:


> Welcome



center


----------



## TWLs wife

PricklyGoo said:


> center


youth


----------



## PricklyGoo

TWLs wife said:


> youth



AndyMarqueef


----------



## TWLs wife

PricklyGoo said:


> AndyMarqueef



lol


----------



## PricklyGoo

TWLs wife said:


> lol



omfg


----------



## TWLs wife

PricklyGoo said:


> omfg



WTF


----------



## Bronwyn

TWLs wife said:


> WTF



WTH


----------



## MonaLeesa

Bronwyn said:


> WTH



confused?


----------



## belvak

MonaLeesa said:


> confused?



bewildered


----------



## TWLs wife

belvak said:


> bewildered



lost


----------



## flomaster

TWLs wife said:


> lost



in space


----------



## TWLs wife

flomaster said:


> in space



stars


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> in space



Pluto


----------



## Sula

TWLs wife said:


> lost


disappear


----------



## TWLs wife

Bronwyn said:


> Pluto



Nash


----------



## flomaster

TWLs wife said:


> Nash




Metropolitan (car)


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> Metropolitan (car)



Metropolitan (drink)


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bronwyn said:


> Metropolitan (drink)



Cosmopolitan


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:


> Cosmopolitan



Cosmo


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Bronwyn said:


> Cosmo


Space.


----------



## TWLs wife

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Space.



stars


----------



## Bronwyn

TWLs wife said:


> stars



dancing


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> stars



actors


----------



## TWLs wife

Bronwyn said:


> danicing



moving


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Bronwyn said:


> danicing


Boredom


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

TWLs wife said:


> moving


UHAL


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> actors



Demi Moore


----------



## Bronwyn

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> UHAL



truck


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> UHAL


 



BUDGET


----------



## TWLs wife

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> UHAL



Gas


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Bronwyn said:


> truck


Ford


----------



## TWLs wife

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Ford



car


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

TWLs wife said:


> car


Ga$


----------



## Nanny Pam

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Ford



Explorer


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> car



vehicle


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Nanny Pam said:


> Explorer


National Geographic.


----------



## TWLs wife

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Ga$



true !!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> National Geographic.



Robert Kinkaid :swoon:


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:


> Robert Kinkaid :swoon:



artist


----------



## Nanny Pam

Bronwyn said:


> artist



photographer


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nanny Pam said:


> photographer



lover


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> lover



friend


----------



## pcjohnnyb

TWLs wife said:


> friend



best


----------



## TWLs wife

pcjohnnyb said:


> best



winner


----------



## Sula

TWLs wife said:


> winner


champion


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> champion



Spark Plug


----------



## FireBrand

Sula said:


> champion


 
sparkplug


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> Spark Plug


 
wires


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> wires



electricity


----------



## PricklyGoo

FireBrand said:


> wires



electricity


----------



## Sula

PricklyGoo said:


> electricity


shocking


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> shocking



hindenburg


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> hindenburg



*Burn* baby, burn


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Sula said:


> *Burn* baby, burn


Southern California.


----------



## flomaster

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Southern California.



beaches


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

flomaster said:


> beaches


Florida.


----------



## flomaster

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Florida.



Hurricanes


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> Hurricanes


 
scorpions


----------



## PricklyGoo

FireBrand said:


> scorpions



submarine


----------



## flomaster

PricklyGoo said:


> submarine



Yellow


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> Yellow


 
Blue Meanies


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> Blue Meanies




Blue bird


----------



## PricklyGoo

flomaster said:


> Blue bird



Green Hornet


----------



## flomaster

PricklyGoo said:


> Green Hornet



Idiots


----------



## PricklyGoo

flomaster said:


> Idiots



MMDad


----------



## Bronwyn

PricklyGoo said:


> MMDad



Stutter


----------



## atrusomder

Bronwyn said:


> Stutter



problem


----------



## toppick08

atrusomder said:


> problem



solved


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> solved


 
temporary


----------



## Sula

Penn said:


> temporary


momentary


----------



## belvak

Sula said:


> momentary



weakness


----------



## Bay_Kat

belvak said:


> weakness



vulnerability


----------



## Bronwyn

Bay_Kat said:


> vulnerability



naive


----------



## Bay_Kat

Bronwyn said:


> naive



innocent


----------



## Bronwyn

Bay_Kat said:


> innocent



pure


----------



## Bay_Kat

Bronwyn said:


> pure



clean


----------



## belvak

Bay_Kat said:


> clean



sanitary


----------



## Bronwyn

belvak said:


> sanitary



obsessive


----------



## Bay_Kat

Bronwyn said:


> obsessive



compulsive


----------



## Bronwyn

Bay_Kat said:


> compulsive



therapy


----------



## Nanny Pam

Bay_Kat said:


> compulsive



buyer


----------



## FireBrand

Nanny Pam said:


> buyer


consumer


----------



## belvak

FireBrand said:


> consumer



user


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> consumer



consumption


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> consumption


power


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> power



outage


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> outage


 
blackout


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> blackout



rolling


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> blackout



NYC 1977


----------



## dawn

flomaster said:


> NYC 1977



Dark


----------



## flomaster

dawn said:


> Dark



scared


----------



## dawn

flomaster said:


> scared



run


----------



## FireBrand

dawn said:


> run


cloverfield


----------



## belvak

FireBrand said:


> cloverfield



movie

(haven't seen yet, worth it?)


----------



## Bronwyn

belvak said:


> movie
> 
> (haven't seen yet, worth it?)



theater

(haven't seen it either)


----------



## belvak

Bronwyn said:


> theater
> 
> (haven't seen it either)



popcorn


----------



## flomaster

belvak said:


> popcorn



Ceilings


----------



## FireBrand

belvak said:


> popcorn


 
Jujyfruits


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> Jujyfruits





Fruity


----------



## belvak

Bronwyn said:


> Fruity



crazy


----------



## Bronwyn

belvak said:


> crazy



insane


----------



## belvak

Bronwyn said:


> insane



loony


----------



## FireBrand

belvak said:


> loony


 
goofy


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> goofy



Mickey


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> Mickey


 
Rooney


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> Rooney



oldtimer


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> oldtimer


 
elder


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> elder


 
senior


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> senior


 
partner


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> partner



crime


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nanny Pam said:


> crime



felony


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> felony



charge


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> charge



shock


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> shock



jock


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> jock



strap


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> strap



on


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> on



off


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> off



beat


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> beat


 
spent


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> spent



time


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> time


 
warp


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> warp



speed


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> speed


 
ticket


----------



## MonaLeesa

toppick08 said:


> speed



pills


----------



## jaybeeztoo

MonaLeesa said:


> pills



tablets


----------



## belvak

jaybeeztoo said:


> tablets



writing


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> writing



poetry


----------



## belvak

jaybeeztoo said:


> poetry



rhymes


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> rhymes



lymrics


----------



## belvak

jaybeeztoo said:


> lymrics



Irish


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> Irish



pub


----------



## belvak

jaybeeztoo said:


> pub



darts


----------



## MonaLeesa

belvak said:


> darts



guinness


----------



## jaybeeztoo

MonaLeesa said:


> guinness



beer


----------



## belvak

jaybeeztoo said:


> beer



keg


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> keg



party


----------



## belvak

jaybeeztoo said:


> party



celebration


----------



## Penn

belvak said:


> celebration


 
fete


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> fete



fiesta


----------



## belvak

jaybeeztoo said:


> fiesta



siesta


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> siesta



nap


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> nap


 

sack


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> sack



bag


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> bag



paper


----------



## belvak

jaybeeztoo said:


> paper



scissors


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> scissors



cutters


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> cutters


 

shears


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> shears



sheep


----------



## dawn

jaybeeztoo said:


> sheep



wool


----------



## jaybeeztoo

dawn said:


> wool



sweater


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> sweater


 
itchy


----------



## dawn

Penn said:


> itchy



scratch


----------



## belvak

dawn said:


> scratch



rash


----------



## smcop

red


----------



## Penn

smcop said:


> red


 

dawn


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> dawn



morning


----------



## smcop

After


----------



## Penn

smcop said:


> After


 
dosage


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> dosage


recommended


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> recommended


 
prescribed


----------



## HouseCat

Penn said:


> prescribed


pharmacy


----------



## toppick08

HouseCat said:


> pharmacy



hours


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> hours



days


----------



## RareBreed

whome20603 said:


> days



Nights


----------



## Penn

RareBreed said:


> Nights


 
satin


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> satin



silk


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> silk




worm


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

flomaster said:


> worm


 



DIRT


----------



## flomaster

ImAChvyGirl said:


> DIRT



bag


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> bag



brown


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> brown



noser


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> noser



gossip


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> gossip




forums


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> forums





chat


----------



## dawn

toppick08 said:


> chat



speak


----------



## flomaster

dawn said:


> speak





woof


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> woof


ruff


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> ruff




meow


----------



## sunflower

flomaster said:


> meow


 

pussy


----------



## flomaster

sunflower said:


> pussy



willow


----------



## sunflower

flomaster said:


> willow


 

Plant


----------



## atrusomder

sunflower said:


> Plant



marijuana


----------



## sunflower

atrusomder said:


> marijuana


 

High


----------



## flomaster

sunflower said:


> High



test


----------



## FireBrand

sunflower said:


> High


 
trip


----------



## sunflower

flomaster said:


> test


 

School


----------



## lil_daisy

school


----------



## sunflower

FireBrand said:


> trip


 

Road


----------



## sunflower

lil_daisy said:


> school


 

Bus


----------



## flomaster

sunflower said:


> Bus




stop


----------



## PricklyGoo

flomaster said:


> stop



Rape


----------



## flomaster

PricklyGoo said:


> Rape



role play


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> role play



scene


----------



## dawn

Bronwyn said:


> scene



picture


----------



## Bronwyn

dawn said:


> picture



photo


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> photo



album


----------



## MonaLeesa

toppick08 said:


> album



cover


----------



## toppick08

MonaLeesa said:


> cover



song


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> song



bird


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> bird



crap


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> crap



septic


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> septic



lines


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> lines



power


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> power


 
control


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> control



freak


----------



## Nanny Pam

belvak said:


> freak



nature


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> nature


 
disposition


----------



## huntr1

Penn said:


> disposition


Deposed


----------



## whome20603

huntr1 said:


> Deposed



Witness


----------



## belvak

whome20603 said:


> Witness



view


----------



## donbarzini

belvak said:


> view



Rosie


----------



## yankee44

donbarzini said:


> Rosie



Elmo


----------



## whome20603

yankee44 said:


> Elmo



tickle


----------



## donbarzini

whome20603 said:


> tickle



feather


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

donbarzini said:


> feather


 


DUSTER


----------



## yankee44

Plymouth


----------



## rich70

yankee44 said:


> Plymouth



Rock


----------



## donbarzini

yankee44 said:


> Plymouth



MOPAR


----------



## huntr1

donbarzini said:


> MOPAR


hemi


----------



## Nanny Pam

huntr1 said:


> hemi



gas!


----------



## yankee44

Nanny Pam said:


> gas!



Loan


----------



## whome20603

yankee44 said:


> Loan



*$ money $*


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> *$ money $*


 


Broke


----------



## donbarzini

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Broke



back..........


----------



## yankee44

donbarzini said:


> back..........



Door


----------



## donbarzini

yankee44 said:


> Door



(well that works too, I guess)



Jim Morrison


----------



## whome20603

yankee44 said:


> Door



slam


----------



## huntr1

whome20603 said:


> slam


dance


----------



## RareBreed

huntr1 said:


> dance



Tap


----------



## donbarzini

RareBreed said:


> Tap



draft


----------



## Bronwyn

donbarzini said:


> draft



cold


----------



## Nanny Pam

Bronwyn said:


> cold



sneeze


----------



## donbarzini

Nanny Pam said:


> sneeze



gesundheit


----------



## yankee44

donbarzini said:


> gesundheit



German


----------



## whome20603

yankee44 said:


> German



beer


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> beer



YUMMY!


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> YUMMY!



tummy


----------



## belvak

whome20603 said:


> tummy



ache


----------



## yankee44

belvak said:


> ache



head


----------



## whome20603

beer

wasn't this already a word?


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> beer
> 
> wasn't this already a word?



Lite


----------



## Nanny Pam

Kittykat33 said:


> Lite



draft


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Nanny Pam said:


> draft



dodger


----------



## flomaster

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> dodger



L.A.


----------



## Kittykat33

flomaster said:


> L.A.



Hollywood


----------



## Bronwyn

Kittykat33 said:


> Hollywood



scandal


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> scandal



SOMD forums

Thats twice I used that in 2 days!


----------



## PaxPrincess

flomaster said:


> SOMD forums



Internet


----------



## Kittykat33

PaxPrincess said:


> Internet



dirty


----------



## Bronwyn

Kittykat33 said:


> dirty



diaper


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> diaper


 
change


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> change


pennies


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> pennies


 

loafers


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> loafers


slackers


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> loafers



slackers


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> slackers


 
great minds think alike !


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> great minds think alike !


 

Psychological


----------



## greyhound

FireBrand said:


> great minds think alike !



I thought this was "word association", not "sentence association"


----------



## FireBrand

greyhound said:


> I thought this was "word association", not "sentence association"


Your sentence was a good one ! very associative !


----------



## FireBrand

focus


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> focus


 
L-u-u-u-k-e!
(Star Wars)


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> L-u-u-u-k-e!
> (Star Wars)


 
force


----------



## greyhound

FireBrand said:


> force



John


----------



## FireBrand

greyhound said:


> John


 
drag


----------



## greyhound

FireBrand said:


> drag



Race


----------



## flomaster

greyhound said:


> Race



Car


----------



## dawn

flomaster said:


> Car



wash


----------



## FireBrand

dawn said:


> wash


 
wax


----------



## dawn

FireBrand said:


> wax



bikini


----------



## FireBrand

dawn said:


> bikini


 
atomic


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> atomic




bomb


----------



## dawn

flomaster said:


> bomb



water


----------



## flomaster

dawn said:


> water



cooler


----------



## dawn

flomaster said:


> cooler



BEER


----------



## FireBrand

dawn said:


> BEER


mug


----------



## PaxPrincess

FireBrand said:


> mug



black


----------



## dawn

FireBrand said:


> mug



shot


----------



## belvak

FireBrand said:


> mug



face


----------



## FireBrand

belvak said:


> face


value


----------



## belvak

FireBrand said:


> value



worth


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> worth



while


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> while



time


----------



## FireBrand

belvak said:


> time


floyd


----------



## belvak

FireBrand said:


> floyd



pretty boy


----------



## FireBrand

belvak said:


> pretty boy


 
dupont


----------



## dawn

FireBrand said:


> dupont



paint


----------



## belvak

dawn said:


> paint



brush


----------



## dawn

belvak said:


> brush



tooth


----------



## butterfly08

dawn said:


> tooth


paste


----------



## dawn

butterfly08 said:


> paste



glue


----------



## FireBrand

dawn said:


> glue


 
bond


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> bond



glue


----------



## dawn

flomaster said:


> glue



sticky


----------



## flomaster

dawn said:


> sticky



messy


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> messy



spit


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> spit



Ball


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> Ball



basket


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> basket



case


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> case



court


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> court



tennis


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> tennis



braclet


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

flomaster said:


> tennis



balls


----------



## flomaster

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> balls



rackets


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> rackets


mob


----------



## Kain99

Net


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> Net



net


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

flomaster said:


> net



inter


----------



## mixallagist

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> inter



lude


----------



## flomaster

mixallagist said:


> lude



behavior


----------



## FireBrand

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> inter


course


----------



## dawn

FireBrand said:


> course



school


----------



## flomaster

dawn said:


> school



days


----------



## mixallagist

flomaster said:


> days





nights


----------



## flomaster

mixallagist said:


> nights



work


----------



## mixallagist

flomaster said:


> work



out


----------



## Kain99

in ..


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> in ..




side


----------



## Kain99

in

side 

*out*


----------



## MonaLeesa

Kain99 said:


> in
> 
> side
> 
> *out*



closet

j/j


----------



## sunflower

MonaLeesa said:


> closet
> 
> j/j


 
clothes


----------



## MonaLeesa

sunflower said:


> clothes



hamper


----------



## toppick08

MonaLeesa said:


> hamper



smelly


----------



## MonaLeesa

toppick08 said:


> smelly



funky


----------



## toppick08

MonaLeesa said:


> funky



town..


----------



## MonaLeesa

toppick08 said:


> town..



drunk


----------



## toppick08

MonaLeesa said:


> drunk



hangover


----------



## RareBreed

toppick08 said:


> hangover



headache


----------



## toppick08

RareBreed said:


> headache



pain


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> pain



medication


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> medication



Jim Beam.....


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> Jim Beam.....



liquor


----------



## Penn

belvak said:


> liquor


 
foreplay


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> foreplay



excited


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> excited


 
aglow


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> aglow



lit


----------



## Bronwyn

belvak said:


> lit



drunk


----------



## Kittykat33

Bronwyn said:


> drunk



bar


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> bar



pole


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> pole



dancer


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> dancer



Candy lmao


----------



## Nanny Pam

whome20603 said:


> Candy lmao



cane


----------



## Kittykat33

Nanny Pam said:


> cane



Sugar


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Sugar



cube


----------



## belvak

rich70 said:


> cube



box


----------



## mixallagist

belvak said:


> box



step


----------



## Kittykat33

mixallagist said:


> step



class


----------



## mixallagist

Kittykat33 said:


> class




Teacher


----------



## whome20603

belvak said:


> box



Shoes


----------



## whome20603

whome20603 said:


> Shoes



Oops, I was late...



mixallagist said:


> Teacher



Apple


----------



## huntr1

whome20603 said:


> Oops, I was late...
> 
> 
> 
> Apple


Witch


----------



## RareBreed

huntr1 said:


> Witch



Dorothy


----------



## mixallagist

RareBreed said:


> Dorothy



Toto


----------



## rich70

mixallagist said:


> Toto



Rosanna


----------



## huntr1

mixallagist said:


> Toto


Rosanna


----------



## huntr1

rich70 said:


> Rosanna


JINX!


----------



## Kittykat33

huntr1 said:


> Rosanna



song


----------



## huntr1

Kittykat33 said:


> song


sing


----------



## rich70

huntr1 said:


> JINX!


----------



## Kittykat33

huntr1 said:


> sing



microphone


----------



## Nanny Pam

Kittykat33 said:


> microphone



cordless


----------



## RareBreed

Nanny Pam said:


> cordless



phone


----------



## Kittykat33

RareBreed said:


> phone



cell


----------



## RareBreed

Kittykat33 said:


> cell



blood


----------



## Bronwyn

RareBreed said:


> blood



pact


----------



## donbarzini

Bronwyn said:


> pact



agreement


----------



## Bronwyn

donbarzini said:


> agreement



contract


----------



## RareBreed

Bronwyn said:


> contract



binding


----------



## Bronwyn

RareBreed said:


> binding



book


----------



## RareBreed

Bronwyn said:


> book



worm


----------



## Bronwyn

RareBreed said:


> worm



earth


----------



## Floyd2004

Bronwyn said:


> earth



Planet


----------



## Kittykat33

Floyd2004 said:


> Planet



Mars


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Kittykat33 said:


> Mars



Candy


----------



## belvak

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Candy



necklace


----------



## greeneyes36

diamond


----------



## Kittykat33

greeneyes36 said:


> diamond



ring


----------



## huntr1

Kittykat33 said:


> ring


"Hello?"


----------



## rich70

huntr1 said:


> "Hello?"



"Good bye"


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> "Good bye"



Sad


----------



## flomaster

rich70 said:


> "Good bye"



wrong number


----------



## CRoyal

flomaster said:


> wrong number



666


----------



## flomaster

CRoyal said:


> 666



symbol


----------



## rich70

flomaster said:


> symbol



Prince


----------



## flomaster

rich70 said:


> Prince



Albert


----------



## rich70

flomaster said:


> Albert



Ouch!!!


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Ouch!!!



pain


----------



## Bronwyn

Kittykat33 said:


> pain



pleasure


----------



## huntr1

Bronwyn said:


> pleasure


happy


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> pleasure



palace


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> palace



Sultan


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> Sultan



Swat


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> Swat



flies


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> flies



spanish


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> spanish



latino


----------



## Nanny Pam

Bronwyn said:


> latino



Egyptian


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> latino



Si Senora


----------



## dawn

flomaster said:


> Si Senora



woman


----------



## mixallagist

dawn said:


> woman



Man


----------



## toppick08

mixallagist said:


> Man



child


----------



## SOMDLady

toppick08 said:


> child


Mojo


----------



## toppick08

SOMDLady said:


> Mojo



Smooth


----------



## Kain99

Marine


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Marine



tough


----------



## RareBreed

toppick08 said:


> tough



headed


----------



## Nanny Pam

RareBreed said:


> headed



stubborn


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> stubborn


 
mule


----------



## RareBreed

Penn said:


> mule



donkey


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

RareBreed said:


> donkey


 



*SHREK*


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> *SHREK*



Swamp


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Swamp



water


----------



## belvak

rich70 said:


> water



fall


----------



## rich70

belvak said:


> fall



colors


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> colors



Crayola


----------



## belvak

rich70 said:


> colors



pallet


----------



## RareBreed

belvak said:


> pallet



taste


----------



## MonaLeesa

RareBreed said:


> taste



lick


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MonaLeesa said:


> lick


 


ice cream


----------



## belvak

ImAChvyGirl said:


> ice cream



cone


----------



## Kittykat33

belvak said:


> cone



Orange


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> Orange


 


SMOOTHIE


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> SMOOTHIE



Rita's


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Rita's


 


FROZEN


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Rita's



Nana


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> Nana



Old


----------



## Nanny Pam

Kittykat33 said:


> Old



Otter


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Nanny Pam said:


> Otter


 


BEAVER


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> BEAVER



Harry


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Harry



name


----------



## HouseCat

Kittykat33 said:


> name


title


----------



## yankee44

Book


----------



## huntr1

HouseCat said:


> title


Champ


----------



## yankee44

Checkers


----------



## belvak

yankee44 said:


> Checkers



chess


----------



## whome20603

belvak said:


> chess



Game


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> Game


 


CUBE


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> CUBE



Rubik


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Rubik



childhood


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> childhood


 



RING AROUND THE ROSIE


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> childhood



Carefree


----------



## huntr1

whome20603 said:


> Carefree


Gum


----------



## whome20603

huntr1 said:


> Gum



Sticky


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> Sticky



soda


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Kittykat33 said:


> soda



Pop


----------



## marybek

Father


----------



## whome20603

marybek said:


> Father



safe


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> safe



SEX


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> SEX



Kittykat


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> SEX



Ahhhhh (is that a word? )


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Kittykat



meow


----------



## toppick08

Kittykat33 said:


> meow



cat


----------



## Kain99

paw


----------



## Kittykat33

Kain99 said:


> paw



kisses


----------



## toppick08

Kittykat33 said:


> kisses



deep


----------



## Kain99

paw 
kisses

That's the most interesting connection I have ever seen.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

toppick08 said:


> deep


 



WELL


----------



## toppick08

ImAChvyGirl said:


> WELL



then


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

toppick08 said:


> then


 

NOW


----------



## Kittykat33

Kain99 said:


> paw
> kisses
> 
> That's the most interesting connection I have ever seen.



I know I am weird...when my 2 girls were kittens I always use to kiss their paws. No not after they went into the litter box


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> then



now


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> now



right


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> right



wrong


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> wrong



turn


----------



## jiveturkey

Kain99 said:


> Wasted



BS Gal


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> turn



key


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> turn



On (hey, you can't type just two letters )


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

toppick08 said:


> key


 


HOLE


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

ImAChvyGirl said:


> HOLE



 A**


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> HOLE



Golf


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> Golf



club


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> Golf



husband


----------



## flomaster

whome20603 said:


> Golf



course


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> course



of.


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> On (hey, you can't type just two letters )



:shrug: I dont understand.


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> :shrug: I dont understand.



I tried to type "on" and I got a message saying I needed at least 3 letters/characters.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> :shrug: I dont understand.


 


DE DE DEE


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> I tried to type "on" and I got a message saying I needed at least 3 letters/characters.



Got it. Thats weird.


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> DE DE DEE



Thanks


----------



## flomaster

rich70 said:


> Thanks



welcome


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Thanks


 


WELCOME   (JUST KIDDIN THOUGH!!!)


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Got it. Thats weird.



Agreed 



toppick08 said:


> of.




You can't use "of"...what goes with of? That's like using "the" 

Okay, how about...

All


----------



## flomaster

whome20603 said:


> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't use "of"...what goes with of? That's like using "the"
> 
> Okay, how about...
> 
> All




FOR


----------



## rich70

flomaster said:


> welcome



home


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> home



new


----------



## flomaster

Kittykat33 said:


> new



Car


----------



## rich70

flomaster said:


> Car



Camaro


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Camaro


 

CHEVROLET  (LIKE A ROCK)


----------



## thurley42

ImAChvyGirl said:


> CHEVROLET  (LIKE A ROCK)



Mullet


----------



## flomaster

ImAChvyGirl said:


> CHEVROLET  (LIKE A ROCK)



YES


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> YES



Sir


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> Sir



no SIR am

BASTARD


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> no SIR am
> 
> *BASTARD*



baby


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> baby





daddy


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

flomaster said:


> daddy


 


MOMMA


----------



## Kittykat33

ImAChvyGirl said:


> MOMMA



friend


----------



## flomaster

ImAChvyGirl said:


> MOMMA




Mia


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Mia



POW


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> POW



WOW


----------



## Kittykat33

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> WOW



excited


----------



## toppick08

Kittykat33 said:


> excited



aroused


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> aroused


 
tickled


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> tickled



pink


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> pink


floyd


----------



## Kittykat33

toppick08 said:


> pink



hair


----------



## Penn

Kittykat33 said:


> hair


 

brained


----------



## sommpd

Autopsy


----------



## flomaster

sommpd said:


> Autopsy



split


----------



## greyhound

flomaster said:


> split



ends


----------



## flomaster

greyhound said:


> ends



dead


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> dead


 
buried


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> buried


 
treasure


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> treasure



national


----------



## sommpd

baseball


----------



## Bronwyn

sommpd said:


> baseball



game


----------



## morningbell

Bronwyn said:


> game



blame


----------



## Bronwyn

morningbell said:


> blame



acuse


----------



## RareBreed

Bronwyn said:


> acuse



Defend


----------



## Bronwyn

RareBreed said:


> Defend



lie


----------



## belvak

Bronwyn said:


> lie



truth


----------



## RareBreed

belvak said:


> truth



honesty


----------



## Penn

RareBreed said:


> honesty


 
integrity


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> integrity



pride


----------



## belvak

Nanny Pam said:


> pride



stubborn


----------



## yankee44

belvak said:


> stubborn



Mule


----------



## toppick08

yankee44 said:


> Mule



strong


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> strong



muscles


----------



## Kittykat33

Nanny Pam said:


> muscles



arms


----------



## toppick08

Kittykat33 said:


> arms


----------



## belvak

Kittykat33 said:


> arms



weapons


----------



## RareBreed

belvak said:


> weapons



destruction


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

RareBreed said:


> destruction


 


construction


----------



## toppick08

ImAChvyGirl said:


> construction



rebar


----------



## RareBreed

toppick08 said:


> rebar



pole


----------



## toppick08

RareBreed said:


> pole



flag


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> flag



football


----------



## Kittykat33

belvak said:


> football



Miami


----------



## belvak

Kittykat33 said:


> Miami



Vice


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> Vice



squad


----------



## yankee44

toppick08 said:


> squad



rescue


----------



## belvak

yankee44 said:


> rescue



save


----------



## yankee44

belvak said:


> save



bank


----------



## toppick08

yankee44 said:


> bank



robbery


----------



## yankee44

toppick08 said:


> robbery



crime


----------



## toppick08

yankee44 said:


> crime



lab


----------



## Kittykat33

toppick08 said:


> lab



science


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> science


 



FICTION


----------



## toppick08

ImAChvyGirl said:


> FICTION



book


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

toppick08 said:


> book


 


WORM


----------



## yankee44

toppick08 said:


> book



Auther


----------



## whome20603

yankee44 said:


> Auther



creative


----------



## belvak

whome20603 said:


> creative



writing


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> writing



letter


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> letter



number


----------



## Kittykat33

Nanny Pam said:


> number



phone


----------



## yankee44

Kittykat33 said:


> phone



call


----------



## mixallagist

Kittykat33 said:


> phone



bill


----------



## yankee44

mixallagist said:


> bill



duck


----------



## toppick08

Kittykat33 said:


> phone



call


----------



## whome20603

yankee44 said:


> duck



goose


----------



## CRoyal

whome20603 said:


> goose



Butt


----------



## rich70

CRoyal said:


> Butt



crack


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> crack



kills


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> kills



murder


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> kills



bugs


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> bugs



bunny


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> bunny



BBQ


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> BBQ



Chicken


----------



## united

cheese


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Chicken



wings


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> Chicken



rooster


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> rooster



feathers


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> feathers



bed


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> bed



pillow


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> pillow



fight


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> fight



immature


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> immature



boys


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> boys



girls


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> girls



drama


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> drama



stage


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> stage



hand


----------



## hotmomma

rich70 said:


> hand



writing


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> hand



applause


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> applause


 



cheers


----------



## toppick08

ImAChvyGirl said:


> cheers



jeers


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> jeers



bully


----------



## HouseCat

whome20603 said:


> bully


forces


----------



## toppick08

HouseCat said:


> forces



armed


----------



## sommpd

legged


----------



## whome20603

sommpd said:


> legged



Hmm, I don't think that's a word 



toppick08 said:


> armed



protect


----------



## Nanny Pam

whome20603 said:


> protect



serve


----------



## RareBreed

Nanny Pam said:


> serve



Waiter


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

RareBreed said:


> Waiter


 


Chef


----------



## Nanny Pam

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Chef



Paris


----------



## rich70

Nanny Pam said:


> Paris



slut


----------



## RareBreed

rich70 said:


> slut



loose


----------



## Kittykat33

RareBreed said:


> loose



button


----------



## belvak

Kittykat33 said:


> button



hole


----------



## RareBreed

belvak said:


> hole



dig


----------



## Nanny Pam

RareBreed said:


> dig



utilities


----------



## donbarzini

Nanny Pam said:


> utilities



railroads


----------



## whome20603

donbarzini said:


> railroads



monopoly


----------



## belvak

whome20603 said:


> monopoly



game


----------



## lkrbrady1

belvak said:


> game



over


----------



## belvak

lkrbrady1 said:


> over



under


----------



## whome20603

belvak said:


> under



SEIGE


----------



## Nanny Pam

belvak said:


> under



trolls


----------



## whome20603

Nanny Pam said:


> trolls



warts


----------



## RareBreed

whome20603 said:


> warts



bacteria


----------



## whome20603

RareBreed said:


> bacteria



germs


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> germs


 


ILLNESS


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> ILLNESS


 

affliction


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> ILLNESS



tissue


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> tissue


 
:achoo:


----------



## lkrbrady1

Penn said:


> :achoo:



allergy


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

lkrbrady1 said:


> allergy



trees


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> trees


 

TOOTHPICKS


----------



## flomaster

ImAChvyGirl said:


> TOOTHPICKS



Skinny


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

flomaster said:


> Skinny


 


FAT


----------



## flomaster

ImAChvyGirl said:


> FAT



PHAT


----------



## Kittykat33

flomaster said:


> PHAT



*me* haha


----------



## Nanny Pam

Kittykat33 said:


> *me* haha



you


----------



## flomaster

Nanny Pam said:


> you





we


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

flomaster said:


> we


 



US


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

ImAChvyGirl said:


> US


 



THEM


----------



## flomaster

ImAChvyGirl said:


> US




Don't I wish!


WORKIN!


----------



## donbarzini

ImAChvyGirl said:


> THEM




ants


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

donbarzini said:


> ants



termites


----------



## Kittykat33

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> termites



wood


----------



## lkrbrady1

Kittykat33 said:


> wood



morning


----------



## Kittykat33

lkrbrady1 said:


> morning



night


----------



## flomaster

Kittykat33 said:


> night



stalker


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> stalker


 
wannabe


----------



## Kain99

police


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> police


 
cruiser


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> police



lookalike


----------



## Kain99

transvestite

God I dunno why I thought of that.


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> transvestite
> 
> God I dunno why I thought of that.


 
cross dresser


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> cross dresser



performer


----------



## Penn

belvak said:


> performer


 

Haute Couture


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> Haute Couture



Hot Cooter?


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> Haute Couture



style


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Hot Cooter?


 
Flamer


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> Flamer



torch


----------



## flomaster

Nanny Pam said:


> torch



Tiki


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> Tiki


 
PeePee


----------



## Bay_Kat

FireBrand said:


> PeePee



(off the) *Deck*


----------



## Nanny Pam

Bay_Kat said:


> (off the) *Deck*



planks


----------



## FireBrand

Nanny Pam said:


> planks


 
pirates


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> pirates




hooks


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> hooks


 
peglegs


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> peglegs



amputation


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> amputation


 
truncation


----------



## donbarzini

FireBrand said:


> truncation



elephant


----------



## toppick08

donbarzini said:


> elephant



pink


----------



## rich70

toppick08 said:


> pink



moist


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> moist





wet


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> wet



willy


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> willy



taylor, turner.........old joke


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> taylor, turner.........old *joke*


 
prank


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> prank



calls


----------



## flomaster

Nanny Pam said:


> calls



drunk


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> drunk


 
inebriated


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> inebriated



toasted


----------



## flomaster

Nanny Pam said:


> toasted



Muffins


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Muffins


 

booty


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> booty



call


----------



## 2xmommie

toppick08 said:


> call



Girl


----------



## toppick08

2xmommie said:


> Girl



Lady


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> Lady


 
fingers


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> fingers



ring


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> ring



tone


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> tone



deaf


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> deaf



jam


----------



## Beetlejuice

toppick08 said:


> jam



band


----------



## flomaster

Beetlejuice said:


> band



aid


----------



## rich70

flomaster said:


> aid



hearing


----------



## flomaster

rich70 said:


> hearing



Impaired


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> Impaired


 
drunk


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> drunk


 
s(l)otted


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> s(l)otted



fireman


----------



## Nanny Pam

Bronwyn said:


> fireman



hose


----------



## FireBrand

Nanny Pam said:


> hose


 
garden


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> garden



rain.......


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> rain.......


 
mist


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> mist



Canadian


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> Canadian


 
blended


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> blended



drinks


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> drinks


 
refreshments


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> refreshments



party


----------



## Bronwyn

TWLs wife said:


> party



invitation


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> invitation



wedding


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> wedding


 
joining


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> joining



uniting


----------



## Nanny Pam

jaybeeztoo said:


> uniting



joining


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nanny Pam said:


> joining



That is what Penn said right above me.  Try again


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> That is what Penn said right above me. Try again


 
repeat


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> repeat


redundant


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> repeat



mimick (sp?)


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> mimick (sp?)



Mockingbird...


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> Mockingbird...



sing


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> sing



dance


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> dance


 
boogie


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> boogie



oogie


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> boogie



:sad:


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> :sad:


 
You can't boogie-oogie if you're sad! You got to have:

rhythm


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> oogie



bugle


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> bugle



Trumpet


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> Trumpet


 
crumpet


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> You can't boogie-oogie if you're sad! You got to have:
> 
> rhythm



My Boogie lives in your hood now.  :sad:  I so wish I could have pets here.  I miss my Boogie.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> crumpet



eclair (sp?)


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> eclair (sp?)



icing


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> icing



topping


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> topping



cheese


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> cheese



goat


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> goat


 
buttmuncher


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> buttmuncher



hummm


Vrai


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> hummm
> 
> 
> Vrai



DJ


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> DJ


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


>



smokin'


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> smokin'



tobacco


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> tobacco



marlboro


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> marlboro



100..


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> 100..



72's


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> *72's*






Plymouth's


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> Plymouth's



car


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> Plymouth's



Dodges


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> car



drags


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> drags



puffs


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> puffs



tissues


----------



## Beetlejuice

toppick08 said:


> tissues



paper


----------



## Penn

Beetlejuice said:


> paper


 
mache


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> mache



glue


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> glue



horse


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> horse


 
blanket


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> blanket



statement


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> statement


 
objective


----------



## Queenofdenile1

Penn said:


> objective



Goal


----------



## toppick08

Queenofdenile1 said:


> Goal



tending


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> tending


 
foul!


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> foul!



aroma......


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> aroma......


 
closepin


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> closepin



hang


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> hang


 
ten


----------



## Beetlejuice

Penn said:


> ten



inch


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> ten



fingers


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> fingers


digits


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> digits



numbers


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> numbers


 
safety


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> safety



Security


----------



## jlynnpump

Bronwyn said:


> Security




officer


----------



## Bronwyn

jlynnpump said:


> officer



Major


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> Major



Dad


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> Dad



Father


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> Father



figure


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> figure



skater


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> skater


 
rink


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> rink



oval


----------



## KWAK

Nanny Pam said:


> oval



egg


----------



## toppick08

HalfAngel said:


> egg



shell


----------



## Kittykat33

toppick08 said:


> shell



bird


----------



## belvak

Kittykat33 said:


> bird



feathers


----------



## KWAK

belvak said:


> feathers



Boa


----------



## belvak

HalfAngel said:


> Boa



constrictor


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

HalfAngel said:


> Boa


 


snake


----------



## Kittykat33

ImAChvyGirl said:


> snake



scared


----------



## belvak

Kittykat33 said:


> scared



spooked


----------



## Kittykat33

belvak said:


> spooked



Halloween


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> Halloween


 

PUMPKIN


----------



## belvak

ImAChvyGirl said:


> PUMPKIN



Pie


----------



## Kittykat33

belvak said:


> Pie



chocolate


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> chocolate


 


VANILLA


----------



## belvak

ImAChvyGirl said:


> VANILLA



spice


----------



## Kittykat33

belvak said:


> spice



girls


----------



## toppick08

Kittykat33 said:


> girls



room


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> room



hotel


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> hotel



California


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> California



vineyard


----------



## belvak

Nanny Pam said:


> vineyard



grapes


----------



## Kittykat33

belvak said:


> grapes



red


----------



## toppick08

Kittykat33 said:


> red



ass


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> ass


 
embarassed


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> embarassed



blush


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> blush


 
shy


----------



## Nanny Pam

whome20603 said:


> blush



bride


----------



## Kittykat33

Nanny Pam said:


> bride



groom


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> groom


 


Honeymoon


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Kittykat33 said:


> groom



dog roflmao:, two interpretations there...)


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Honeymoon



L O V E (makin' )


----------



## hotmomma

whome20603 said:


> L O V E (makin' )



marriage


----------



## Beetlejuice

hotmomma said:


> marriage



divorce


----------



## lkrbrady1

hotmomma said:


> marriage



divorce


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

lkrbrady1 said:


> divorce



Money   (Heather Mills)


----------



## Kittykat33

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Money   (Heather Mills)



dollar


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Kittykat33 said:


> dollar



millions


----------



## hotmomma

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> millions


broke


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

hotmomma said:


> broke



fixit


----------



## toppick08

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> fixit



now


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> now



later


----------



## Kittykat33

TWLs wife said:


> later



work


----------



## hotmomma

Kittykat33 said:


> work



retire


----------



## TWLs wife

hotmomma said:


> retire



sleepin


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

TWLs wife said:


> sleepin


 



dreaming


----------



## TWLs wife

ImAChvyGirl said:


> dreaming



REM


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> REM



Athens, Ga........


----------



## Beetlejuice

toppick08 said:


> Athens, Ga........



gay


----------



## toppick08

Beetlejuice said:


> gay





straight


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> straight



arrow


----------



## Nupe2

Nanny Pam said:


> arrow



bow


----------



## flomaster

Nupe2 said:


> bow



tie


----------



## Nupe2

flomaster said:


> tie



rod


----------



## Penn

Nupe2 said:


> rod


 
reel


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> reel



drag


----------



## chubby.chick

Nanny Pam said:


> drag



queen


----------



## slotted

chubby.chick said:


> queen



drama


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> drama


RENT


----------



## chubby.chick

kris31280 said:


> RENT



purchase


----------



## Nanny Pam

chubby.chick said:


> purchase



lease


----------



## Kain99

apartment


----------



## Nanny Pam

Kain99 said:


> apartment



flat


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Nanny Pam said:


> flat



Chested


----------



## Kain99

bra


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Kain99 said:


> bra



Victoria's


----------



## Kain99

Secret~


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Secret~


 

storm


----------



## Beetlejuice

Penn said:


> storm





rain


----------



## Penn

Beetlejuice said:


> rain


 
deluge


----------



## Kain99

pour


----------



## mackco79

Kain99 said:


> pour



dump


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

mackco79 said:


> dump



truck


----------



## Kain99

truck!


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> truck!


 
hauler


----------



## mackco79

Kain99 said:


> truck!



Driver


----------



## Penn

mackco79 said:


> Driver


 
Tiger!


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> Tiger!



balm


----------



## Beetlejuice

flomaster said:


> balm



lips


----------



## Penn

Beetlejuice said:


> lips


 
sync


----------



## Beetlejuice

Penn said:


> sync



swimming


----------



## flomaster

Beetlejuice said:


> swimming



upstream


----------



## Kain99

Fish


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> Fish



smell


----------



## Beetlejuice

flomaster said:


> smell



odor


----------



## flomaster

Beetlejuice said:


> odor



funk


----------



## Beetlejuice

flomaster said:


> funk



Clinton


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> funk



funky


----------



## Nanny Pam

Bronwyn said:


> funky



socks


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> socks


 
slippers


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> slippers



granny


----------



## RareBreed

Bronwyn said:


> granny



apples


----------



## whome20603

RareBreed said:


> apples



fruit


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> fruit



loops


----------



## hotmomma

toppick08 said:


> loops



ties


----------



## whome20603

hotmomma said:


> ties



shoes


----------



## RareBreed

whome20603 said:


> shoes



sneakers


----------



## whome20603

RareBreed said:


> sneakers



run


----------



## hotmomma

whome20603 said:


> run



away


----------



## whome20603

hotmomma said:


> away



far


----------



## Nanny Pam

whome20603 said:


> far



North Carolina


----------



## whome20603

Nanny Pam said:


> North Carolina



Golf


----------



## flomaster

whome20603 said:


> Golf



cart


----------



## lkrbrady1

flomaster said:


> cart



wheel


----------



## flomaster

lkrbrady1 said:


> wheel



turn


----------



## Kittykat33

flomaster said:


> turn



right


----------



## Nanny Pam

Kittykat33 said:


> right



Sight


----------



## whome20603

Nanny Pam said:


> Sight



Eyes


----------



## lkrbrady1

whome20603 said:


> Eyes



four


----------



## Nanny Pam

lkrbrady1 said:


> four



five


----------



## huntr1

Nanny Pam said:


> five


Jackson


----------



## hotmomma

huntr1 said:


> Jackson


president


----------



## Kittykat33

hotmomma said:


> president



woman


----------



## Bronwyn

Kittykat33 said:


> woman



NIGHTMARE!


----------



## dawn

Bronwyn said:


> NIGHTMARE!



horror


----------



## Nanny Pam

dawn said:


> horror



Halloween


----------



## Bronwyn

dawn said:


> horror



terror


----------



## belvak

Bronwyn said:


> terror



rampage


----------



## Bronwyn

belvak said:


> rampage



godzilla


----------



## belvak

Bronwyn said:


> godzilla



lizard


----------



## Nanny Pam

belvak said:


> lizard



flies


----------



## C6R_Mag

Nanny Pam said:


> flies



poop


----------



## flomaster

C6R_Mag said:


> poop



head


----------



## C6R_Mag

flomaster said:


> head



air flow research


----------



## whome20603

C6R_Mag said:


> poop



FLUSH (Please people, if you're at work and you have to poo, make sure you've flushed. I hate walking in after those that don't )


----------



## flomaster

C6R_Mag said:


> air flow research



flatulence


----------



## C6R_Mag

flomaster said:


> flatulence



exhaust


----------



## flomaster

C6R_Mag said:


> exhaust



FART


----------



## hotmomma

flomaster said:


> FART



gag


----------



## belvak

hotmomma said:


> gag



order


----------



## flomaster

hotmomma said:


> gag



deep


----------



## C6R_Mag

flomaster said:


> deep



throat....lol


----------



## flomaster

C6R_Mag said:


> throat....lol



clear


----------



## C6R_Mag

flomaster said:


> clear



hydrated


----------



## flomaster

C6R_Mag said:


> hydrated



Wet


----------



## lkrbrady1

flomaster said:


> Wet



Willie


----------



## CRoyal

lkrbrady1 said:


> Willie



Nelson


----------



## mainman

CRoyal said:


> Nelson




Walk much?


----------



## flomaster

CRoyal said:


> Nelson



mandela


----------



## lkrbrady1

flomaster said:


> mandela



Winnie


----------



## CRoyal

mainman said:


> Walk much?



ya dang right! hobble  hobble


----------



## Kain99

lkrbrady1 said:


> Winnie



Yellow


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> Yellow



Belly


----------



## Kain99

Peircing


----------



## mainman

Kain99 said:


> Peircing


tongue


----------



## Nanny Pam

Kain99 said:


> Peircing



eyes


----------



## Kain99

Nanny Pam said:


> eyes



I love that one Nanny!

Soul


----------



## mainman




----------



## lkrbrady1

Kain99 said:


> Soul



Train


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

lkrbrady1 said:


> Train



Potty


----------



## FireBrand

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Potty


 
stool


----------



## TWLs wife

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Potty



pee


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> stool



pigeon


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> pigeon


carrier


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> carrier



aircraft


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> aircraft


 
kittyhawk


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> kittyhawk




Forestal


----------



## Nanny Pam

flomaster said:


> Forestal



annoying


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> annoying


 
liberal


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> liberal



conservative


----------



## whome20603

belvak said:


> conservative



Prude lmao


----------



## RareBreed

whome20603 said:


> Prude lmao



close-minded


----------



## whome20603

RareBreed said:


> close-minded



boring


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> boring



yawn


----------



## RareBreed

toppick08 said:


> yawn



sleep


----------



## toppick08

RareBreed said:


> sleep



tight


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> tight



loose


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> loose



fit


----------



## belvak

whome20603 said:


> loose



cannon


----------



## whome20603

belvak said:


> cannon



bomb


----------



## RareBreed

whome20603 said:


> bomb



explosion


----------



## Kittykat33

RareBreed said:


> explosion



loud


----------



## belvak

Kittykat33 said:


> loud



noisy


----------



## Kittykat33

belvak said:


> noisy



kids


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> kids



Innocent


----------



## belvak

whome20603 said:


> Innocent



naive


----------



## whome20603

belvak said:


> naive



clueless


----------



## hotmomma

whome20603 said:


> clueless



movie


----------



## belvak

hotmomma said:


> movie



theater


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

belvak said:


> theater


 


pop corn


----------



## hotmomma

ImAChvyGirl said:


> pop corn



butter


----------



## Kittykat33

hotmomma said:


> butter



corn


----------



## belvak

Kittykat33 said:


> corn



ear


----------



## C6R_Mag

belvak said:


> ear



wax


----------



## Nanny Pam

C6R_Mag said:


> wax



car


----------



## RareBreed

Nanny Pam said:


> car



toyota


----------



## dawn

RareBreed said:


> toyota



truck


----------



## Bronwyn

dawn said:


> truck



trick


----------



## dawn

Bronwyn said:


> trick



john


----------



## whome20603

dawn said:


> john



Deer(e)


----------



## lkrbrady1

whome20603 said:


> Deer(e)



farm


----------



## dawn

lkrbrady1 said:


> farm



animal


----------



## Kittykat33

dawn said:


> animal



cat


----------



## hotmomma

Kittykat33 said:


> cat



lazy


----------



## Kittykat33

hotmomma said:


> lazy



nap


----------



## KWAK

Kittykat33 said:


> nap



bed


----------



## bigtw34

HalfAngel said:


> bed



fun


----------



## Xaquin44

bigtw34 said:


> fun



video games


----------



## hotmomma

Xaquin44 said:


> video games


kid


----------



## lkrbrady1

hotmomma said:


> kid



immature


----------



## flomaster

lkrbrady1 said:


> immature



Me


----------



## Kittykat33

flomaster said:


> Me



you


----------



## Penn

Kittykat33 said:


> you


 
them


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> them



those


----------



## SLIM

flomaster said:


> those



THINGS


----------



## flomaster

SLIM said:


> THINGS



Volkswagon


----------



## SLIM

flomaster said:


> Volkswagon



....DOES IT ........AGAIN!


----------



## flomaster

SLIM said:


> ....DOES IT ........AGAIN!



easy


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> easy


 
rider


----------



## belvak

FireBrand said:


> rider



biker


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> rider



Low


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Low



blow


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> blow



hole


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> hole


----------



## flomaster

belvak said:


> hole



bullet


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> bullet


 

silver


----------



## RareBreed

Penn said:


> silver



horse (as in Hi Ho Silver, Away!!!)


----------



## toppick08

RareBreed said:


> horse (as in Hi Ho Silver, Away!!!)



quarter


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> quarter



dollar


----------



## C6R_Mag

Kain99 said:


> dollar



hooker      (off great mills)


----------



## RareBreed

C6R_Mag said:


> hooker      (off great mills)



Pimp


----------



## Nanny Pam

RareBreed said:


> Pimp



Master


----------



## lkrbrady1

Nanny Pam said:


> Master



slave


----------



## RareBreed

lkrbrady1 said:


> slave



employee


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

RareBreed said:


> employee


 

manager


----------



## RareBreed

ImAChvyGirl said:


> manager



supervisor


----------



## KWAK

RareBreed said:


> supervisor



@sshole!


----------



## Nanny Pam

HalfAngel said:


> @sshole!



stinky


----------



## Bronwyn

Nanny Pam said:


> stinky



socks


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> socks



feet


----------



## hotmomma

toppick08 said:


> feet



toes


----------



## toppick08

hotmomma said:


> toes



suck......


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> suck......



lollipop


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> lollipop



candy


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> candy



cane


----------



## Kain99

flomaster said:


> cane



Kain!!


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> Kain!!



Citizen


----------



## Kain99

flomaster said:


> Citizen



Illegal


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> Illegal



Am NOT!


----------



## Kain99

flomaster said:


> Am NOT!



I expected a response to my name bubba!  Crazy Kain, Insane Kain, Stuck in the Membrane Kain... but no,  I get citizen.  

So there!


----------



## Kain99

*Restart*

Illegal....


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> *Restart*
> 
> Illegal....



jaywalking


----------



## Kain99

road


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> road



kill


----------



## Kain99

murder


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> murder



she wrote


----------



## sommpd

It's two words?

she-said

wrote-letter.


----------



## flomaster

sommpd said:


> It's two words?
> 
> she-said
> 
> wrote-letter.



bottled


----------



## sommpd

beer


----------



## flomaster

sommpd said:


> beer





 yes


----------



## belvak

sommpd said:


> beer





flomaster said:


> yes



suds


----------



## flomaster

belvak said:


> suds



soap


----------



## sommpd

dish


----------



## flomaster

sommpd said:


> dish



satellite


----------



## lil_daisy

space


----------



## flomaster

lil_daisy said:


> space



craft


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> craft


 
art


----------



## Kain99

museum


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> museum



old


----------



## Kain99

flomaster said:


> old



young


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> young



heart


----------



## Kain99

flomaster said:


> heart



broken


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> broken



fixed


----------



## butterfly08

broken


----------



## Kain99

butterfly08 said:


> broken



It's already fixed!

Game


----------



## mainman

Kain99 said:


> It's already fixed!
> 
> Game


match


----------



## flomaster

mainman said:


> match



light


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> light



shine


----------



## toppick08

moon


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> moon



beam


----------



## RareBreed

Bronwyn said:


> beam



ray


----------



## Bronwyn

RareBreed said:


> ray



charles


----------



## C6R_Mag

Bronwyn said:


> charles



county


----------



## Bronwyn

C6R_Mag said:


> county



deputy


----------



## RareBreed

Bronwyn said:


> deputy



fife


----------



## Bronwyn

RareBreed said:


> fife



flute


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> flute


 
piccolo


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> piccolo



trumpet


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> trumpet


 
oom - pah- pah, oom - pah -pah!


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> oom - pah- pah, oom - pah -pah!



Umpa Lumpa's


----------



## hotmomma

Bronwyn said:


> Umpa Lumpa's



chocolate


----------



## Bronwyn

hotmomma said:


> chocolate



syrup


----------



## Nanny Pam

Bronwyn said:


> syrup



pancakes


----------



## Bronwyn

Nanny Pam said:


> pancakes



bacon


----------



## belvak

Bronwyn said:


> bacon



eggs


----------



## hotmomma

belvak said:


> eggs



chicken


----------



## Bronwyn

hotmomma said:


> chicken



wings


----------



## RareBreed

Bronwyn said:


> wings



bird


----------



## Bronwyn

RareBreed said:


> bird



song


----------



## butterfly08

lyrics


----------



## Nanny Pam

butterfly08 said:


> lyrics



words


----------



## Bronwyn

Nanny Pam said:


> words



mindless


----------



## sommpd

chatter


----------



## toppick08

sommpd said:


> chatter



box


----------



## Kain99

rocks


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> rocks



cradle


----------



## butterfly08

baby


----------



## TWLs wife

butterfly08 said:


> baby


shower


----------



## flomaster

TWLs wife said:


> shower



rain


----------



## TWLs wife

flomaster said:


> rain



thunder


----------



## flomaster

TWLs wife said:


> thunder



lightening


----------



## TWLs wife

flomaster said:


> lightening



shot


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> shot



gun


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> gun


powder


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> powder



Feet!


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Feet!



shoes


----------



## flomaster

TWLs wife said:


> shoes



horse


----------



## TWLs wife

flomaster said:


> horse



rides


----------



## flomaster

TWLs wife said:


> rides



car


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> rides


 
carnival


----------



## TWLs wife

flomaster said:


> car



pool


----------



## flomaster

TWLs wife said:


> pool



chlorine


----------



## Kain99

flomaster said:


> chlorine



Chemical


----------



## mackco79

Kain99 said:


> Chemical



Romance


----------



## Kain99

mackco79 said:


> Romance



Candles


----------



## mackco79

Kain99 said:


> Candles



wax


----------



## FireBrand

mackco79 said:


> wax


ear


----------



## mackco79

FireBrand said:


> ear



plug


----------



## FireBrand

mackco79 said:


> plug


 
cork


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> cork



Wine


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Wine


 
spirits


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> spirits



Ghosts


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Ghosts


 
Ghouls


----------



## Fugazi

FireBrand said:


> Ghouls



Halloween


----------



## FireBrand

Fugazi said:


> Halloween


 
Witches


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> Witches



broom


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> broom


 
Oz .


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> Oz .



Haydens Auto Supply.  

Sorry couldn't help it!


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Haydens Auto Supply.
> 
> Sorry couldn't help it!


 
:shrug:


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> :shrug:



ok.. OZ -

Lion


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> ok.. OZ -
> 
> Lion


 
Tiger


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> Tiger



Bears!


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Bears!


 
Oh Sh!t !


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> Oh Sh!t !



Sneeze


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Sneeze


 
God Bless You !


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> God Bless You !



Tissue


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Tissue


allergy


----------



## Fugazi

FireBrand said:


> allergy



pollen


----------



## FireBrand

Fugazi said:


> pollen


 
yellow


----------



## Fugazi

FireBrand said:


> yellow



pee


----------



## FireBrand

Fugazi said:


> pee


 
relief


----------



## Fugazi

FireBrand said:


> relief



alka seltzer


----------



## Penn

Fugazi said:


> alka seltzer


 
b-u-r-r-p!


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> b-u-r-r-p!



gas


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> gas



I take it you're not here........


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> I take it you're not here........



Figured they would have cancelled.


----------



## mackco79

flomaster said:


> gas



Fart


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Figured they would have cancelled.



No cancel(it's going on), but it's too nasty out there to have any fun......


----------



## Penn

mackco79 said:


> Fart


 
silent but deadly....


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> No cancel(it's going on), but it's too nasty out there to have any fun......



Got my daughter and though she loves riding in the "Racecar" as she calls it I didn't want to go through all that in crappy weather.  May get dressed and her and I may run out for a bit minus car.


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Got my daughter and though she loves riding in the "Racecar" as she calls it I didn't want to go through all that in crappy weather.  May get dressed and her and I may run out for a bit minus car.



...enjoy your day.


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> silent but deadly....



Stinks


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> Stinks



garbage


----------



## FireBrand

Nanny Pam said:


> Stinks


 
skunk


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> skunk


 
route


----------



## Kain99

Trip


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Trip


fall


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> fall



Down


----------



## butterfly08

hurts


----------



## Kain99

butterfly08 said:


> hurts



HUG


----------



## sommpd

Spring


----------



## sommpd

oops..spring was for fall...wife is for hug


----------



## Kain99

sommpd said:


> Spring



Flowers


----------



## Kain99

Hahahaha!  What a mess!


----------



## sommpd

wife


----------



## Kain99

sommpd said:


> wife



Love


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Love


 
adore


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> adore


 
worship


----------



## sommpd

God


----------



## FireBrand

sommpd said:


> God


 

side bar:

for sommpd  the game works a lot smoother if you use the 'Reply w/Quote' option to respond ! 

now back to 'GOD'

Deity


----------



## sommpd

FireBrand said:


> side bar:
> 
> for sommpd  the game works a lot smoother if you use the 'Reply w/Quote' option to respond !
> 
> now back to 'GOD'
> 
> Deity


Religion.  (thank you.)


----------



## FireBrand

sommpd said:


> Religion. (thank you.)


Conviction


----------



## Penn

sommpd said:


> Religion. (thank you.)


 

Faith


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> Faith



Trust


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Faith


 


Kain99 said:


> Trust


 
Hope


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> Hope



Joy


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Joy


Comfort


----------



## sommpd

FireBrand said:


> Comfort


Shoes


----------



## Kain99

sommpd said:


> Shoes



Socks


----------



## mackco79

sommpd said:


> Shoes



soul


----------



## mackco79

Kain99 said:


> Socks



you beat me... 

white


----------



## sommpd

mackco79 said:


> you beat me...
> 
> white


Rice


----------



## mackco79

sommpd said:


> Rice



pudding


----------



## FireBrand

mackco79 said:


> pudding


 
Jello


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> Jello



Bathtub


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Bathtub


 
ring


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> ring



Scrub


----------



## Bronwyn

Kain99 said:


> Scrub



scrubs


----------



## MonaLeesa

Bronwyn said:


> scrubs



crocs


----------



## toppick08

MonaLeesa said:


> crocs



teeth


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> teeth


Shark


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> Shark



card


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> card



race


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> race



riots


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> riots



shotguns


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> shotguns



shot put


----------



## CRoyal

Bronwyn said:


> shot put



Olympics


----------



## Bronwyn

CRoyal said:


> Olympics



Summer


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> Summer



time


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> time



end


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> end



zone


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> zone



end


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> end








begin


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> begin



again


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> again



repeat


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> repeat



reuse


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> reuse



recycle..


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> recycle..


 
rinse


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> rinse



final


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> final


 
spin


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> spin



forgot the fabric softener.........


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> spin



DIZZY


----------



## flomaster

whome20603 said:


> DIZZY



izzy


----------



## sommpd

flomaster said:


> izzy


Strdlin


----------



## Nanny Pam

motor cycle


----------



## Bronwyn

Nanny Pam said:


> motor cycle



gold wing


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> gold wing



Honda


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> Honda



Accord


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> Accord



treaty


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> treaty



Paris


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> Paris



hilton


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> hilton



hotel


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> hotel



California


----------



## hotmomma

Bronwyn said:


> hotel



vacation


----------



## Kittykat33

hotmomma said:


> vacation



beach


----------



## mackco79

Kittykat33 said:


> beach



Bum


----------



## Penn

mackco79 said:


> Bum


 
rap


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Penn said:


> rap


 


Ice Cube


----------



## sommpd

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Ice Cube


tray


----------



## Kittykat33

sommpd said:


> tray



lunch


----------



## hotmomma

Kittykat33 said:


> lunch



noon


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

hotmomma said:


> noon


 



midnight


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Nanny Pam said:


> annoying



Andy


----------



## Nanny Pam

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Andy



confused


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> confused



mind


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> mind



manners


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> manners


 
etiquette


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> etiquette


 
couth


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> couth


 
style


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> style


 
eclectic


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> eclectic


 
diverse


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> diverse



Acceptance


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Acceptance


 
rationalization


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> rationalization



reason


----------



## Nanny Pam

Bronwyn said:


> reason



explaination


----------



## belvak

Nanny Pam said:


> explaination



answer


----------



## Penn

belvak said:


> answer


 
consequence


----------



## sommpd

Penn said:


> consequence


Punishment


----------



## bigtw34

sommpd said:


> Punishment



Spanking


----------



## Blink

bottom


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Blink said:


> bottom


 



MIDDLE


----------



## belvak

ImAChvyGirl said:


> MIDDLE



age


----------



## hotmomma

belvak said:


> age



number


----------



## RareBreed

hotmomma said:


> number



letter


----------



## hotmomma

RareBreed said:


> letter



head


----------



## Nanny Pam

hotmomma said:


> head



neck


----------



## RareBreed

Nanny Pam said:


> neck



kiss


----------



## Kittykat33

RareBreed said:


> kiss



lips


----------



## hotmomma

Kittykat33 said:


> lips



pucker


----------



## Kittykat33

hotmomma said:


> pucker



sour


----------



## Nanny Pam

Kittykat33 said:


> sour



grapes


----------



## Bronwyn

Nanny Pam said:


> grapes



wrath


----------



## bigtw34

book


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

bigtw34 said:


> book


 


WORM


----------



## flomaster

ImAChvyGirl said:


> WORM



hook


----------



## hotmomma

flomaster said:


> hook



captain


----------



## toppick08

hotmomma said:


> captain



Morgan


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> Morgan



lips


----------



## Kittykat33

Nanny Pam said:


> lips



BIG


----------



## flomaster

Kittykat33 said:


> BIG



BUTT


----------



## sommpd

flomaster said:


> BUTT


crack


----------



## Kittykat33

sommpd said:


> crack



pipe


----------



## Nanny Pam

Kittykat33 said:


> pipe



cigarette


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> cigarette


 
chesterfield


----------



## sommpd

Penn said:


> chesterfield


Virginia


----------



## Nanny Pam

sommpd said:


> Virginia



Slims


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> Slims


 
diets


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> diets


 
pills


----------



## belvak

FireBrand said:


> pills



drugs


----------



## Penn

belvak said:


> drugs


 
doses


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> doses



shots


----------



## Kain99

flomaster said:


> shots



body


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> body


 
busy


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> busy



bee


----------



## huntr1

Bronwyn said:


> bee


movie


----------



## RareBreed

huntr1 said:


> movie



theatre


----------



## Kittykat33

RareBreed said:


> theatre



popcorn


----------



## hotmomma

Kittykat33 said:


> popcorn



bowl


----------



## RareBreed

hotmomma said:


> bowl



strike


----------



## Bronwyn

RareBreed said:


> strike



union


----------



## RareBreed

Bronwyn said:


> union



marriage


----------



## belvak

RareBreed said:


> marriage



committment


----------



## Nanny Pam

belvak said:


> committment



promise


----------



## Bronwyn

Nanny Pam said:


> promise



keeper


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> keeper


 
brother


----------



## rich70

Penn said:


> brother



sister


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> sister



friend


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> friend



kittykat33


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> kittykat33



me!!


----------



## Bronwyn

Kittykat33 said:


> me!!



you


----------



## hotmomma

Bronwyn said:


> you




tube


----------



## Bronwyn

hotmomma said:


> tube



inner


----------



## CRoyal

Bronwyn said:


> inner



membrane


----------



## flomaster

CRoyal said:


> membrane



layer


----------



## CRoyal

flomaster said:


> layer



pipe


----------



## flomaster

CRoyal said:


> pipe



cleaner


----------



## CRoyal

flomaster said:


> cleaner



Chemical


----------



## flomaster

CRoyal said:


> Chemical



agent


----------



## CRoyal

flomaster said:


> agent



secret


----------



## flomaster

CRoyal said:


> secret



clearance


----------



## CRoyal

flomaster said:


> clearance



Sale


----------



## C6R_Mag

CRoyal said:


> Sale



deal


----------



## CRoyal

C6R_Mag said:


> deal



Drug


----------



## Bronwyn

CRoyal said:


> Drug



medicine


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> medicine



man


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> man



music


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> music


 
rhymes


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> rhymes



poetry


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> poetry


 
verse


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> verse



chorus


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> verse


 
beatniks


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> beatniks


 
Dobie Gillis


----------



## Kittykat33

Penn said:


> Dobie Gillis



little people


----------



## Bronwyn

Kittykat33 said:


> little people



dwarf


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Bronwyn said:


> dwarf


 


MIDGET


----------



## CRoyal

ImAChvyGirl said:


> MIDGET



Step Stool


----------



## Penn

CRoyal said:


> Step Stool


 
ladder


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> ladder



truck


----------



## sommpd

flomaster said:


> truck


f###k


----------



## flomaster

sommpd said:


> f###k



censor


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> censor


 
filter


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> filter



cleanse


----------



## SLIM

flomaster said:


> cleanse[/QUOTE
> 
> colon


----------



## sommpd

SLIM said:


> flomaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> cleanse[/QUOTE
> 
> colon
> 
> 
> 
> sh##t
Click to expand...


----------



## TWLs wife

sommpd said:


> sh##t



Poop


----------



## flomaster

TWLs wife said:


> Poop



doodie


----------



## TWLs wife

flomaster said:


> doodie



Howdy


----------



## flomaster

TWLs wife said:


> Howdy




greetings


----------



## TWLs wife

flomaster said:


> greetings



cards


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> cards



Birthday


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Birthday



gifts


----------



## SLIM

Kain99 said:


> Birthday


  PRESENT!


----------



## TWLs wife

SLIM said:


> PRESENT!



here


----------



## sommpd

TWLs wife said:


> here


Beer!


----------



## flomaster

sommpd said:


> Beer!



Brew


----------



## sommpd

flomaster said:


> Brew


witches


----------



## flomaster

sommpd said:


> witches



tits


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

flomaster said:


> tits



hooters


----------



## Kain99

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> hooters



Food


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> Food




Boring! 

Dumplings


----------



## Kain99

flomaster said:


> Boring!
> 
> Dumplings



What?  I'm entering the convent! 

Chicken


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> What?  I'm entering the convent!
> 
> Chicken



breast!


----------



## Groper

flomaster said:


> breast!



Hooters


----------



## flomaster

Groper said:


> Hooters



ya ya's


----------



## sommpd

flomaster said:


> ya ya's


bozanga's


----------



## flomaster

sommpd said:


> bozanga's



cantelopes


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> cantelopes



watermelons


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> watermelons


 
grapefruits


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> grapefruits



oranges


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> oranges


 
tangelos


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> tangelos



tangerines


----------



## Kittykat33

belvak said:


> tangerines



orange


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> orange


 



YELLOW


----------



## RareBreed

ImAChvyGirl said:


> YELLOW



jacket


----------



## Kittykat33

RareBreed said:


> jacket



cold


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> cold



sucks frown: I hate cold weather)


----------



## GWguy

whome20603 said:


> sucks frown: I hate cold weather)



straw


----------



## hotmomma

GWguy said:


> straw



hay


----------



## bcp

Fever


----------



## Kittykat33

bcp said:


> Fever



hot


----------



## RareBreed

Kittykat33 said:


> hot



spicey


----------



## czygvtwkr

RareBreed said:


> spicey



Pepper


----------



## belvak

czygvtwkr said:


> Pepper



salt


----------



## bcp

Ghandi


----------



## huntr1

bcp said:


> Ghandi


Peace


----------



## RareBreed

huntr1 said:


> Peace



LOVE


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

RareBreed said:


> LOVE


 



Rock-N-Roll


----------



## bcp

RareBreed said:


> LOVE


 


huntr1 said:


> Peace


 
love to get a peace


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

bcp said:


> love to get a peace


 



Booty


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Booty



Call


----------



## thurley42

Answer


----------



## whome20603

thurley42 said:


> Answer



Question


----------



## belvak

whome20603 said:


> Question



doubt


----------



## bigtw34

Lie


----------



## whome20603

bigtw34 said:


> Lie



Betray


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> Betray


 
sell out


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> sell out



liar


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> liar


 
fibber


----------



## sommpd

Penn said:


> fibber


sinner


----------



## toppick08

sommpd said:


> sinner



all


----------



## sommpd

toppick08 said:


> all


knowing


----------



## jaybeeztoo

sommpd said:


> knowing



informed


----------



## Penn

sommpd said:


> knowing


 
enlightened


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> enlightened



know it all


----------



## sommpd

Bronwyn said:


> know it all


Einstien


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> know it all


 
egotist


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> egotist



conceited


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> conceited



ego


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> ego



complex


----------



## sommpd

jaybeeztoo said:


> complex


issue


----------



## jaybeeztoo

sommpd said:


> issue



submit


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> submit



bid


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> bid



gamble


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> gamble


 
blackjack


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> blackjack



poker


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> poker


 
strip


----------



## sommpd

Penn said:


> strip


Vegas


----------



## Penn

sommpd said:


> Vegas


 
slots


----------



## Kittykat33

Penn said:


> slots



gone


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Kittykat33 said:


> gone



lost


----------



## Kittykat33

jaybeeztoo said:


> lost



boys


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Kittykat33 said:


> boys



vampires


----------



## morningbell

jaybeeztoo said:


> vampires



poppy z. brite


----------



## Penn

morningbell said:


> poppy z. brite


 
fangs


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> fangs



teeth


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> teeth


 
choppers


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> choppers



Helicopter


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> Helicopter



Flying


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> Flying



wings


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> wings



flutter


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> flutter


 
flap


----------



## CRoyal

Penn said:


> flap



Button


----------



## Kain99

CRoyal said:


> Button



shirt


----------



## Nanny Pam

Kain99 said:


> shirt



tie


----------



## CRoyal

Nanny Pam said:


> tie



Suit


----------



## Kain99

CRoyal said:


> Suit



professional


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> professional


 
 wrestling


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> wrestling



Redneck


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Redneck



fishing


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> fishing



sushi


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> sushi



bait


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> bait



JAIL


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> JAIL





bond


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> bond



union


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> union





pacific


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> pacific



ocean


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> ocean



front


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> front



door


----------



## CRoyal

whome20603 said:


> door



Slam!


----------



## whome20603

CRoyal said:


> Slam!



shut


----------



## CRoyal

whome20603 said:


> shut



Legs


----------



## whome20603

CRoyal said:


> Legs







long


----------



## CRoyal

whome20603 said:


> long



Strong


----------



## whome20603

CRoyal said:


> Strong



exercise


----------



## Nanny Pam

whome20603 said:


> exercise



running


----------



## whome20603

Nanny Pam said:


> running



tired


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> tired



now


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> now



later


----------



## jaybeeztoo

rich70 said:


> later



soon


----------



## belvak

jaybeeztoo said:


> soon



shortly


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> shortly



quickly


----------



## whome20603

jaybeeztoo said:


> quickly



rush


----------



## flomaster

whome20603 said:


> rush



High


----------



## Kittykat33

flomaster said:


> High



kite


----------



## flomaster

Kittykat33 said:


> kite



Fly


----------



## jaybeeztoo

flomaster said:


> Fly



wings


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> soon



enough.....


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> enough.....


 
already


----------



## Queenofdenile1

Penn said:


> already



gone


----------



## Nanny Pam

Queenofdenile1 said:


> gone



history


----------



## bigtw34

Class


----------



## whome20603

bigtw34 said:


> Class



uppity


----------



## Nanny Pam

whome20603 said:


> uppity



snob


----------



## RareBreed

Nanny Pam said:


> snob



rich


----------



## bigtw34

RareBreed said:


> rich



Money


----------



## Penn

bigtw34 said:


> Money


 
hungry


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> hungry



food


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> food



tacos


----------



## Sula

Kittykat33 said:


> tacos


tortilla


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> tortilla



round


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

flomaster said:


> round



robin


----------



## belvak

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> robin



hood


----------



## flomaster

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> robin



hood


----------



## belvak

flomaster said:


> hood



Wow!! GMTA!!  To be honest, liked the "Men in Tights" version the best!!


----------



## Kain99

flomaster said:


> hood



Jacket


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Kain99 said:


> Jacket



Yellow


----------



## flomaster

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Yellow



belly


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> belly


button


----------



## flomaster

Sula said:


> button



Push


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> Push


pull


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> pull



out


----------



## RareBreed

toppick08 said:


> out



side


----------



## toppick08

RareBreed said:


> side



car


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> car


 
toon


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> toon



tune


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> tune


 
melody


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> melody



song


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> song



sing


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> sing



karaoke


----------



## Nanny Pam

whome20603 said:


> karaoke



entertainment


----------



## Kittykat33

Nanny Pam said:


> entertainment



tonight


----------



## toppick08

Kittykat33 said:


> tonight



rain


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> rain



drop


----------



## Nanny Pam

belvak said:


> drop



broken


----------



## belvak

Nanny Pam said:


> broken



record


----------



## flomaster

belvak said:


> record



worlds


----------



## Nanny Pam

flomaster said:


> worlds



planets


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> worlds


 
spheres


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> spheres



orbs


----------



## flomaster

belvak said:


> orbs



boobs


----------



## Sula

flomaster said:


> boobs


lol
breasts


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> lol
> breasts



nipples......


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> nipples......


udder


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> udder



Jersey


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> Jersey



wall


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> wall



flower


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> flower



power


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> power



hungry


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> hungry



(like a...) WOLF


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> (like a...) *WOLF*



Howl


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> Howl



teeth


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> teeth



clean


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> clean



Tide


----------



## whome20603

Nanny Pam said:


> Tide



wave


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> wave



ripple


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> ripple



Butterfly (Effect)


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> Butterfly (Effect)



bush


----------



## clevalley

toppick08 said:


> bush



Hairy


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> bush



Jenna


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

clevalley said:


> Hairy



Naugthy Naugthy


----------



## Penn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Naugthy Naugthy


 
bodacious


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> bodacious



1983


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> bodacious



tata's


----------



## Nanny Pam

flomaster said:


> tata's



knockers


----------



## flomaster

Nanny Pam said:


> knockers



bazongas


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> bazongas


 
brassiere


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> brassiere



lingerie


----------



## Penn

belvak said:


> lingerie


 
teddy


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> teddy



Roosevelt


----------



## sommpd

flomaster said:


> Roosevelt


University


----------



## Bronwyn

sommpd said:


> University



Student


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> Student



Teacher.


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> Teacher.



Math


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> Math



calculate


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> calculate


 
measure


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> measure



twice


----------



## RareBreed

toppick08 said:


> twice



double


----------



## belvak

RareBreed said:


> double



trouble


----------



## Penn

belvak said:


> trouble


 
request


----------



## Kittykat33

Penn said:


> request



song


----------



## belvak

Kittykat33 said:


> song



bird


----------



## Penn

belvak said:


> bird


 
nest


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> nest



eggs


----------



## belvak

whome20603 said:


> eggs



bacon


----------



## whome20603

belvak said:


> bacon



pig inkoink:


----------



## flomaster

whome20603 said:


> pig inkoink:



Pen


----------



## whome20603

flomaster said:


> Pen



Ink


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> Ink



Octopus


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> Octopus



Legs


----------



## sommpd

flomaster said:


> Legs


Kegs


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

flomaster said:


> Legs



stockings


----------



## flomaster

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> stockings



fishnets


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> fishnets


 
bait


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> bait



lure


----------



## flomaster

belvak said:


> lure



catch


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> catch



release


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> release



Mechanism


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Mechanism


 
Thingamajig


----------



## sommpd

Penn said:


> Thingamajig



whatsername


----------



## Kain99

sommpd said:


> whatsername



girl


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> girl


 
gogetter


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> gogetter



Incentive


----------



## Bronwyn

Kain99 said:


> Incentive



cookie


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> cookie


 
carrot stick


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> carrot stick



rabbit


----------



## flomaster

jaybeeztoo said:


> rabbit



hare


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> hare


 
krishna


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> krishna



airport


----------



## jaybeeztoo

flomaster said:


> airport


jets


----------



## flomaster

jaybeeztoo said:


> jets



Hot tub


----------



## jaybeeztoo

flomaster said:


> Hot tub



sauna


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> sauna


 
champagne


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> champagne


 
bubbles


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> bubbles



blow


----------



## flomaster

jaybeeztoo said:


> blow



Job


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> Job


 
tool


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> tool



hammer


----------



## flomaster

jaybeeztoo said:


> hammer



Time


----------



## jaybeeztoo

flomaster said:


> Time



clock


----------



## sommpd

jaybeeztoo said:


> clock


knockout


----------



## jaybeeztoo

sommpd said:


> knockout



bombshell


----------



## sommpd

jaybeeztoo said:


> bombshell



wife


----------



## jaybeeztoo

sommpd said:


> wife



spouse


----------



## flomaster

jaybeeztoo said:


> spouse



marriage


----------



## jaybeeztoo

flomaster said:


> marriage



commitment


----------



## sommpd

jaybeeztoo said:


> commitment


Loyalty


----------



## Penn

sommpd said:


> Loyalty


 
true blue


----------



## Bann

Penn said:


> true blue


 
eyes


----------



## Penn

Bann said:


> eyes


 
notices


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> notices



announcements


----------



## Kittykat33

jaybeeztoo said:


> announcements



birth


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Kittykat33 said:


> birth



delivery


----------



## rich70

jaybeeztoo said:


> delivery



UPS


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> UPS



brown


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> brown



bag


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> bag



lunch


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> lunch



date


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> date


 
tryst


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> tryst



menage'


----------



## whome20603

flomaster said:


> menage'



group


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> group



sex


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> sex



baby


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> baby


 


DIAPERS


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> DIAPERS



stinky


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> stinky



butt


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> butt



ass


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> ass



hole...


----------



## czygvtwkr

toppick08 said:


> hole...



Any


----------



## toppick08

czygvtwkr said:


> Any



one


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> one



First


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> First



time


----------



## czygvtwkr

toppick08 said:


> time



Bottle


----------



## toppick08

czygvtwkr said:


> Bottle



message


----------



## czygvtwkr

toppick08 said:


> message



service


----------



## toppick08

czygvtwkr said:


> service



jobs


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> jobs



workers


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> workers



hands


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> hands


 
deck


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> deck



cards


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> cards


 
tarot


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> tarot


 
fortune


----------



## Bann

Penn said:


> fortune


 

rich


----------



## Penn

Bann said:


> rich


 
extravagant


----------



## Groper

Penn said:


> extravagant



Grope


----------



## Queenofdenile1

Groper said:


> Grope



Touch


----------



## whome20603

Queenofdenile1 said:


> Touch



Close


----------



## bigtw34

whome20603 said:


> Close



intamint (forgive selling)


----------



## Penn

bigtw34 said:


> intamint (forgive selling)


 
Clorettes


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> Clorettes



gum?


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> gum?



bubble.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> bubble.



boy


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> bubble.



burst


----------



## belvak

jaybeeztoo said:


> boy



 I like your reply better than mine!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> I like your reply better than mine!



I beat you anyway   Try again...


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> I like your reply better than mine!


----------



## huntr1

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## jaybeeztoo

huntr1 said:


>



baby


----------



## toppick08

huntr1 said:


>





I do like to suck nipples.........


----------



## belvak

jaybeeztoo said:


> I beat you anyway   Try again...



Just by seconds!! 

Okay, in response to "boy"

toy


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> Just by seconds!!
> 
> Okay, in response to "boy"
> 
> toy



Sheesh, I have to keep you in line way too much  

adult


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> Just by seconds!!
> 
> Okay, in response to "boy"
> 
> *toy*





train


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> train



wreck


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> wreck



crash


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> wreck



cars


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> cars



gas


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> gas



high.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> high.



stoned


----------



## Kittykat33

jaybeeztoo said:


> stoned



High School


----------



## toppick08

Kittykat33 said:


> High School



drama


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> drama



chaos


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> chaos



disaster


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> disaster



natural


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> natural


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


>



What?    There are natural disasters everyday :shrug:


----------



## whome20603

jaybeeztoo said:


> natural



BOOBIES


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> BOOBIES


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


>



 that's not a word, lol

I guess I'll follow "" up with "*Super*"


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> that's not a word, lol
> 
> I guess I'll follow "" up with "*Super[/B]" *


*

Man*


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> Man



kind


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> kind



friendly


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> friendly*'s*



Ice Cream


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> Ice Cream


 



cake


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> cake



Birthday


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> Birthday



party


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> party



hard


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> hard



 .on


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> .on



top


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

whome20603 said:


> top



topless


----------



## whome20603

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> topless



Dancer


----------



## jaybeeztoo

whome20603 said:


> Dancer



Salsa


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> Salsa


 
dip


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> dip


 
sheep


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> sheep



Men


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

flomaster said:


> Men



women


----------



## Penn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> women


 
hormonal


----------



## meangirl

Penn said:


> hormonal


 
biatchy


----------



## Kain99

meangirl said:


> biatchy



Ugly


----------



## mackco79

Kain99 said:


> Ugly



Duckling


----------



## flomaster

mackco79 said:


> Duckling




dinner


----------



## meangirl

mackco79 said:


> Duckling


 
Chick


----------



## Kain99

meangirl said:


> Chick



Trailer Park


----------



## meangirl

Kain99 said:


> Trailer Park


 
Trashy


----------



## Kain99

meangirl said:


> Trashy



Gum!  

Long story, but I put gum chewers in the trashy catagory.


----------



## meangirl

Kain99 said:


> Gum!
> 
> Long story, but I put gum chewers in the trashy catagory.


 
I understand.  I hate people who chonk on their gum too! 

Peppermint


----------



## Kain99

meangirl said:


> I understand.  I hate people who chonk on their gum too!
> 
> Peppermint



Candy


----------



## tyky

necklace


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> necklace



Sweet Tart


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Sweet Tart


 
Great Mills Road


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> Great Mills Road



dump


----------



## Kain99

jaybeeztoo said:


> dump



Garbage


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Kain99 said:


> Garbage



trash


----------



## Kain99

jaybeeztoo said:


> trash



Truck


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Kain99 said:


> Truck



Fire


----------



## jaybeeztoo

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Fire



inferno


----------



## belvak

jaybeeztoo said:


> inferno



blaze


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> blaze



fury


----------



## belvak

jaybeeztoo said:


> fury



anger


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> anger


rage


----------



## belvak

jaybeeztoo said:


> rage



rampage


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> rampage



spree


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

jaybeeztoo said:


> spree


 



crime


----------



## jaybeeztoo

ImAChvyGirl said:


> crime



felony


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:


> felony


 
imprisonment


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> imprisonment




Slavery


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> Slavery


 
bondage


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> bondage




straps


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> straps


 
chains


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> chains



cuffs


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> cuffs


 
smacks


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> smacks



hand prints


----------



## Nanny Pam

flomaster said:


> hand prints



fingerprints


----------



## flomaster

Nanny Pam said:


> fingerprints



Blueprints


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Blueprints


 
specs


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> specs


 
xray


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> xray



vision


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> vision


 
quest


----------



## sommpd

Penn said:


> quest


Adventure


----------



## flomaster

sommpd said:


> Adventure



Great


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> Great


Gatsby


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> Gatsby



Character


----------



## sommpd

Kain99 said:


> Character


Disney


----------



## FireBrand

sommpd said:


> Disney


Florida


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> Florida


 
Sunshine


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> Sunshine


Moonshine


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> Moonshine


 
Drunk


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> Drunk


 
impaired


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> impaired


 
unable


----------



## Groper

Penn said:


> unable



copafeel


----------



## Kain99

Groper said:


> copafeel



Pervert


----------



## meangirl

Kain99 said:


> Pervert


 
freak


----------



## flomaster

meangirl said:


> freak



show


----------



## tyky

biz


----------



## sommpd

tyky said:


> biz


shady


----------



## meangirl

sommpd said:


> shady


 
slim


----------



## flomaster

meangirl said:


> slim



Jim


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> Jim


 
Beam


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> Beam



lazer


----------



## sommpd

flomaster said:


> lazer


surgery


----------



## toppick08

sommpd said:


> surgery



doctor


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> doctor


 
alter


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> alter



Married


----------



## belvak

whome20603 said:


> Married



united


----------



## whome20603

belvak said:


> united



Rentals


----------



## RareBreed

whome20603 said:


> Rentals



apartments


----------



## belvak

RareBreed said:


> apartments



condos


----------



## whome20603

belvak said:


> condos



Vacation


----------



## RareBreed

whome20603 said:


> Vacation



relax


----------



## belvak

whome20603 said:


> Vacation



Trip


----------



## whome20603

belvak said:


> Trip



Fall


----------



## -lilgiggles-

whome20603 said:


> Fall



Stairs


----------



## sommpd

-lilgiggles- said:


> Stairs


Beers


----------



## whome20603

sommpd said:


> Beers



Bar 

(though I'm not sure how stairs make you think of beers )


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> Bar
> 
> (though I'm not sure how stairs make you think of beers )



Cheers


----------



## RareBreed

Kittykat33 said:


> Cheers



toast


----------



## toppick08

RareBreed said:


> toast



burnt


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> burnt


 
sienna


----------



## huntr1

FireBrand said:


> sienna


Miller


----------



## Nanny Pam

huntr1 said:


> Miller



barn


----------



## whome20603

huntr1 said:


> Miller



Light


----------



## RareBreed

Nanny Pam said:


> barn



cat


----------



## toppick08

RareBreed said:


> cat



fight


----------



## RareBreed

toppick08 said:


> fight



punch

500th post!!


----------



## toppick08

:





RareBreed said:


> punch
> 
> 500th post!!







bag


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag


 
windy


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> windy



:mikey:


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> :mikey:



Fly


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> Fly



paper


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> paper


 
tiger


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Penn said:


> tiger



tail


----------



## Penn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> tail


 
gate


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> gate


water


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> water



cannon


----------



## tyky

ball


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> ball



base


----------



## tyky

first


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> first


 
alpha


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> alpha



omega


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> omega


 
wristwatch


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> wristwatch



Timex


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> Timex


 
coffemaker


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> coffemaker



Brewing


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Brewing


 
percolating


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> percolating



coffee


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> coffee


 
cream


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> cream



puff


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> puff


 
adder


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> adder



snake


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> snake



venom


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> venom


 
antidote


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> antidote



medicine


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> medicine



expensive


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> expensive



costly


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> costly



gas


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> gas



fuel


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> fuel



oil


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> oil



lube


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> lube



chassis


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> chassis



car part :shrug:


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> car part :shrug:



frame.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> frame.



picture


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> picture



show


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> show



peep


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> peep






forum


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> forum



board


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> board



Mommy.......


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> Mommy.......



DeeJay


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> DeeJay



infraction........


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> infraction........


 
banned!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> banned!



terminated


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> terminated



fired


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> fired



released


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> released



slave


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> slave



prisoner


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> prisoner



Jessup


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> Jessup



Alcatraz


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> Alcatraz



island


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> island



deserted


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> deserted



lonely


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> lonely



sad


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> sad



depressed


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> depressed



manic


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> manic



mechanic.......ZZTop, song


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> mechanic.......ZZTop, song



auto


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> auto



stick


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> stick



billy club


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> billy club



ouch


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> ouch



hurt


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> hurt



feelings


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> feelings



emotions


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> emotions



control


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> control



power


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> power



hungry


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> hungry



(yes)  grumbling


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> (yes)  grumbling



upset


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> upset



growling


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> growling



dog


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> dog



canine


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> canine



tooth


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> tooth



fang


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> fang



rattlesnake


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> rattlesnake



poison


----------



## sommpd

jaybeeztoo said:


> poison


Drink


----------



## toppick08

sommpd said:


> Drink



Deputy......


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> Deputy......


 
posse


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> posse



gang


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> gang


 
related


----------



## tyky

family


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> family


 
reunion


----------



## sommpd

Penn said:


> reunion



coupling


----------



## belvak

sommpd said:


> coupling



mating


----------



## tyky

season


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> season



crab


----------



## mackco79

toppick08 said:


> crab



cake


----------



## Penn

mackco79 said:


> cake


 
walk


----------



## mackco79

Penn said:


> walk



Run


----------



## toppick08

mackco79 said:


> Run



away


----------



## mackco79

toppick08 said:


> away



fast


----------



## toppick08

mackco79 said:


> fast



track


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> track


 
spoor


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> spoor



scent


----------



## mackco79

toppick08 said:


> scent



Perfume


----------



## Penn

mackco79 said:


> Perfume


 
cologne


----------



## LesterGreen

Penn said:


> cologne



polo


----------



## Penn

LesterGreen said:


> polo


 
mallet


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> mallet


knocker


----------



## LesterGreen

FireBrand said:


> knocker



crabs


----------



## FireBrand

LesterGreen said:


> crabs


 
Roses


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

FireBrand said:


> Roses



nudity


----------



## SLIM

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> nudity



NASTY

(especially when you put it with 'Roses')


----------



## Penn

SLIM said:


> NASTY
> 
> (especially when you put it with 'Roses')


 
heave


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> heave



ho...


----------



## LesterGreen

toppick08 said:


> ho...



sex


----------



## Penn

LesterGreen said:


> sex


 
pistol


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> pistol


bang


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> bang


 
crash


----------



## tyky

accident


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> accident


 
miscondomment


----------



## tyky

pregnancy


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> pregnancy


 
full-figured


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> full-figured


 
buxom


----------



## Penn

Firebrand said:


> buxom


 
bosom


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> bosom


 
twins


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> twins


 
niplets


----------



## bjlang68

whome20603 said:


> eggs


Green (and ham)


----------



## toppick08

bjlang68 said:


> *Green* (and ham)



horn


----------



## Kittykat33

toppick08 said:


> horn



car


----------



## Penn

Kittykat33 said:


> car


 
garage


----------



## Queenofdenile1

Penn said:


> garage



sale


----------



## belvak

Queenofdenile1 said:


> sale



buy


----------



## tyky

belvak said:


> buy



pay


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> pay


 
earnings


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> earnings



losses


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> losses


 
default


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> default


fail


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> fail



succeed


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> succeed


excel


----------



## czygvtwkr

FireBrand said:


> excel



Word


----------



## Kain99

czygvtwkr said:


> Word



speech


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> speech


 
tongue


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> tongue



lick


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

FireBrand said:


> tongue



pierce


----------



## Kain99

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> pierce



ring


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> ring


 
tones


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> tones



sounds


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

jaybeeztoo said:


> sounds


 


quiet


----------



## jaybeeztoo

ImAChvyGirl said:


> quiet



peaceful


----------



## huntr1

jaybeeztoo said:


> peaceful


dead


----------



## jaybeeztoo

huntr1 said:


> dead



deceased


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> deceased



relatives


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> relatives



family


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> family



ties


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> family


 
genre


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> ties



bonds


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> genre



type


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> ties


 
bind


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> bind



group


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> group



hug


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> hug



embrace


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> embrace



longing


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> longing



yearning


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> yearning



desire


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> desire



want


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> want



need


----------



## lkrbrady1

jaybeeztoo said:


> want



more


----------



## toppick08

lkrbrady1 said:


> more



better


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> better



improved


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> improved



quality


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> quality



condition


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> condition



critical


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> critical



important


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> important



news


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> news



article


----------



## Nanny Pam

jaybeeztoo said:


> article



clothing


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nanny Pam said:


> clothing



wardrobe


----------



## Poohhunny1605

jaybeeztoo said:


> wardrobe



Closet


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Closet



walk-in


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

jaybeeztoo said:


> walk-in


 



appointment


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

ImAChvyGirl said:


> appointment



doctor


----------



## bjlang68

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> doctor


Doolittle


----------



## toppick08

bjlang68 said:


> Doolittle



animals


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> animals


livestock


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> livestock



money


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> money



bags


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> bags



pack


----------



## bjlang68

toppick08 said:


> pack


Rat


----------



## toppick08

bjlang68 said:


> *Rat*



(t).....


----------



## dogmom

toppick08 said:


> (t).....



(o) (o)


----------



## Penn

dogmom said:


> (o) (o)


 
headlights


----------



## dogmom

headlights

driving


----------



## smcop

dogmom said:


> headlights
> 
> driving


wind


----------



## tyky

mill


----------



## Penn

smcop said:


> wind


 
bluster


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> mill



steel


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> steel



magnolia


----------



## tyky

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> magnolia


flower


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> flower


 
power


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> power


bar


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> bar


 
fly


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> fly



wings


----------



## belvak

Kain99 said:


> wings



 You guys don't want to know what popped into my head. 

HINT: Let's just say that I'm watching TV and there was a commercial for a feminine product. 

Okay, now back to our regularly scheduled Word Association tread...


----------



## tyky

belvak said:


> You guys don't want to know what popped into my head.
> 
> HINT: Let's just say that I'm watching TV and there was a commercial for a feminine product.
> 
> Okay, now back to our regularly scheduled Word Association tread...



In that case
Always


----------



## belvak

tyky said:


> In that case
> Always



Forever


----------



## Penn

belvak said:


> Forever


 
more


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> more


less


----------



## belvak

TWLs wife said:


> less



minus


----------



## FireBrand

belvak said:


> minus


 
subtraction


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> subtraction



sometraction!!!!


----------



## belvak

FireBrand said:


> subtraction



addition


----------



## Penn

belvak said:


> addition


 
newborn


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> newborn


baby


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> baby


 
diapers


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> diapers


dirty


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> dirty



Birdie


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Birdie


 

bogey


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> bogey


Bogart


----------



## tyky

Humphrey:shrug:


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> Humphrey:shrug:


 
Humping for - Nothing


----------



## bjlang68

Penn said:


> Humping for - Nothing


Tub Thumping ("I get knocked down, but I get up again. No, you're never gonna keep me down....")


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

bjlang68 said:


> Tub Thumping ("I get knocked down, but I get up again. No, you're never gonna keep me down....")


 

"one hit wonder" Chumbawumba


----------



## bjlang68

ImAChvyGirl said:


> "one hit wonder" Chumbawumba


Bread (wonder)


----------



## toppick08

bjlang68 said:


> Bread (wonder)



stale......


----------



## Kittykat33

toppick08 said:


> stale......



chip


----------



## Penn

Kittykat33 said:


> chip


 
cowflop


----------



## bjlang68

Penn said:


> cowflop


Pie


----------



## Penn

bjlang68 said:


> Pie


 
crusty


----------



## Groper

Penn said:


> crusty



pantsafterIcopafeel


----------



## bjlang68

Groper said:


> pantsafterIcopafeel


supercalifragilisticexpeolidocious? Maybe?


----------



## toppick08

bjlang68 said:


> supercalifragilisticexpeolidocious? Maybe?





ebonics


----------



## bjlang68

toppick08 said:


> ebonics


All this time, I thought it was Mary Poppins!


----------



## toppick08

bjlang68 said:


> All this time, I thought it was Mary Poppins!



I know.

umbrella


----------



## bjlang68

toppick08 said:


> I know.
> 
> umbrella


Danny Kaye


----------



## toppick08

bjlang68 said:


> Danny Kaye





actor


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> actor



rich


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> rich



soil


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> soil



Pot


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Pot



boil


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> boil



growth


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> growth


 
dysfunction(could be ebonics )


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> growth



hormone


----------



## bjlang68

toppick08 said:


> hormone


Raging


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> *hormone*



Only if you are good! 


steroids


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> steroids


 
energy


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> energy



solar


----------



## Nanny Pam

jaybeeztoo said:


> solar



sunshine


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> sunshine



life


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> life


 
cereal


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> life


 

existance


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> existance



question


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> question


 
doubt


----------



## tyky

answer


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> answer


 
respond


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> respond


 
react


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> react


freak


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> freak



out


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> out


in.


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> in.



side


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> side



kick


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> kick



azz..burnout.......


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> azz..burnout.......


 
total


----------



## CRoyal

Penn said:


> total



Recall


----------



## FireBrand

CRoyal said:


> Recall


ford


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> ford



Model


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Model


 
Runway


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> Runway



landing


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> landing


 

flight


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> flight



plane


----------



## Kittykat33

belvak said:


> plane



carry on


----------



## Penn

Kittykat33 said:


> carry on


 
$expensive$


----------



## FromTexas

Penn said:


> $expensive$



Sexual harassment of a coworker


----------



## kevron99

Penn said:


> $expensive$



Habits


----------



## hotmomma

kevron99 said:


> Habits



bad


----------



## huntr1

hotmomma said:


> bad


boys


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

huntr1 said:


> boys


 



wimmins



*Toppick08's favorite word*


----------



## toppick08

huntr1 said:


> boys



milfs.....


----------



## sommpd

toppick08 said:


> milfs.....


shopping


----------



## toppick08

sommpd said:


> shopping



cart


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> cart


 
horse


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> horse



sense


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> sense


 
aroma


----------



## CRoyal

Penn said:


> aroma



fragrant


----------



## Kain99

CRoyal said:


> fragrant



Smell


----------



## sommpd

Kain99 said:


> Smell


eggs


----------



## FireBrand

sommpd said:


> eggs


bacon


----------



## whome20603

FireBrand said:


> bacon



pig ink:


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> pig ink:


 


PINK  (^@^)


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> PINK (^@^)


 
tint


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> tint



color


----------



## whome20603

belvak said:


> color



hair


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> hair


 
permanent


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> permanent



marker


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> marker



magic


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

jaybeeztoo said:


> magic


 


wand


----------



## jaybeeztoo

ImAChvyGirl said:


> wand



baton


----------



## Nanny Pam

jaybeeztoo said:


> baton



majorette


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nanny Pam said:


> majorette



twirl


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> twirl


 
sparkler


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Penn said:


> sparkler


 


fire


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> fire



fire


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> fire


 

match


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> match


 
contest


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> contest



bikini


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

flomaster said:


> bikini


 


SPEEDO


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> bikini


 
pose


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> pose



strike


----------



## missperky

flomaster said:


> strike


spare


----------



## Kain99

missperky said:


> spare



change


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> change



costumes


----------



## missperky

Kain99 said:


> change



trade


----------



## PsyOps

missperky said:


> trade



...up


----------



## missperky

PsyOps said:


> ...up



down


----------



## Penn

missperky said:


> down



stream


----------



## missperky

Penn said:


> stream




video


----------



## FireBrand

missperky said:


> video


camera


----------



## PsyOps

FireBrand said:


> camera



lens


----------



## tyky

PsyOps said:


> lens


contact


----------



## PsyOps

tyky said:


> contact



... us


----------



## tyky

PsyOps said:


> ... us


them


----------



## belvak

PsyOps said:


> ... us



them


----------



## PsyOps

belvak said:


> them



fools


----------



## FireBrand

belvak said:


> them


 
Pink


----------



## belvak

tyky said:


> them


----------



## PsyOps

FireBrand said:


> Pink



Panther


----------



## FireBrand

PsyOps said:


> Panther


Black


----------



## belvak

FireBrand said:


> Black



top


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

belvak said:


> top



bottom


----------



## PsyOps

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> bottom



line


----------



## Penn

PsyOps said:


> line



powder


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> powder


gun


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> gun



pistol


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> pistol



grip


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> grip



hold


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> hold



tight


----------



## PsyOps

toppick08 said:


> tight



squeeze


----------



## jaybeeztoo

PsyOps said:


> squeeze



pop


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> pop



cherry....


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> cheery....



happy


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> happy



.you beat me to my edit......


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> .you beat me to my edit......



beat

pulverize (sp?)


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> beat
> 
> pulverize (sp?)



grind


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> grind



teeth


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> teeth



smile


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> smile



grin


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> grin



sly


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> sly



wily


----------



## Penn

belvak said:


> wily



coyote


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> wily



coyote


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> coyote



howl


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> howl



wolf


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> wolf



were


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> coyote





toppick08 said:


> coyote



Man, you guys are good!!! 



toppick08 said:


> wolf



whistle


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> were



London


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> London



Paris


----------



## PsyOps

jaybeeztoo said:


> Paris



Hilton


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> Paris



France


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> France



country


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> country



roads


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> roads



highways


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> highways



Route 66


----------



## belvak

jaybeeztoo said:


> Route 66



Cars

(Lightning McQueen Rules, but I love TowMater!!)


----------



## jaybeeztoo

belvak said:


> Cars
> 
> (Lightning McQueen Rules, but I love TowMater!!)



vehicles


----------



## tyky

belvak said:


> Cars
> 
> (Lightning McQueen Rules, but I love TowMater!!)



gas


----------



## jaybeeztoo

tyky said:


> gas



fuel


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:


> fuel


rocket


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> rocket



spaceship


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> spaceship


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


>



phoning home


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> phoning home


 
Area 51


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> Area 51



Military


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Military


Navy


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> Navy



blue


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> blue



Ocean


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Ocean



salt


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> salt



Sugar


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Sugar


 
honey


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Sugar



kisses


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Sugar


----------



## meangirl

tyky said:


> kisses


 
Butterfly


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> Butterfly


wings


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> wings


 
Fly


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> Fly


Goldblum


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> Goldblum


 
Jeff


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> Jeff


scanner


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> scanner



loser


----------



## meangirl

toppick08 said:


> loser


 
Winner


----------



## toppick08

meangirl said:


> Winner



ABBA


----------



## meangirl

toppick08 said:


> ABBA


 
Older


----------



## toppick08

meangirl said:


> Older


----------



## Kain99

meangirl said:


> Older



Younger


----------



## huntr1

Kain99 said:


> Younger


Women!!!!!!!


----------



## FireBrand

huntr1 said:


> Women!!!!!!!


 
jailbait


----------



## huntr1

FireBrand said:


> jailbait


jailbird


----------



## tyky

huntr1 said:


> Women!!!!!!!



wimmins


----------



## FireBrand

huntr1 said:


> jailbird


convict


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> convict


 
:tooeasy:

bad


----------



## dems4me

huntr1 said:


> jailbird



I have soo much to catch up on, I left off on post 28  

jailbird...prisoner


----------



## huntr1

dems4me said:


> I have soo much to catch up on, I left off on post 28
> 
> jailbird...prisoner


slave


----------



## tyky

huntr1 said:


> slave



worker


----------



## huntr1

tyky said:


> worker


peon


----------



## Penn

huntr1 said:


> peon



cottonpicker


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> cottonpicker


Levi's


----------



## Nanny Pam

FireBrand said:


> Levi's



jeans


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nanny Pam said:


> jeans



faded


----------



## missperky

jaybeeztoo said:


> faded



away


----------



## Nanny Pam

missperky said:


> away



organized


----------



## missperky

Nanny Pam said:


> organized



neat


----------



## jaybeeztoo

missperky said:


> neat



clean


----------



## missperky

jaybeeztoo said:


> clean



Shaved


----------



## jaybeeztoo

missperky said:


> Shaved



bald


----------



## czygvtwkr

jaybeeztoo said:


> bald



Old


----------



## jaybeeztoo

czygvtwkr said:


> Old



ancient


----------



## amotley

jaybeeztoo said:


> ancient



amotley


----------



## jaybeeztoo

amotley said:


> amotley



OLD


----------



## amotley

jaybeeztoo said:


> OLD



wrinkly


----------



## jaybeeztoo

amotley said:


> wrinkly



sun damage


----------



## jaybeeztoo

blemishes


----------



## amotley

jaybeeztoo said:


> sun damage



freckles


----------



## jaybeeztoo

amotley said:


> freckles



spots


----------



## amotley

jaybeeztoo said:


> spots



liver


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> liver



Yuck!


----------



## amotley

Penn said:


> Yuck!



nasty


----------



## missperky

amotley said:


> nasty




diseases


----------



## amotley

missperky said:


> diseases



corenary


----------



## sommpd

amotley said:


> corenary


attack


----------



## PsyOps

sommpd said:


> attack



machine


----------



## tyky

PsyOps said:


> machine


washing


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> washing



soap


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> soap


 
opera


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> opera



drama


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> drama



queen


----------



## amotley

toppick08 said:


> queen



elizabeth


----------



## toppick08

amotley said:


> elizabeth



Fred Sanford


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> Fred Sanford



and Son


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> and Son



daughter


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> daughter



girl


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> girl



friend


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> friend



pal


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> pal



buddy


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> buddy



lee


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> lee



General


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> General



Charger


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> Charger



Mopar


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> Mopar



automobile


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> automobile



drive


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> drive



manuveur


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> manuveur



around


----------



## FromTexas

toppick08 said:


> around



large


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FromTexas said:


> large



big


----------



## FromTexas

jaybeeztoo said:


> big



Hugegantic


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> big



small


----------



## FromTexas

toppick08 said:


> small



Jaifrigginnormous


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> small



tiny


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> tiny



little


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> little



bitsy


----------



## FromTexas

jaybeeztoo said:


> bitsy



spider


----------



## toppick08

FromTexas said:


> spider





black widow


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> black widow



poisonous


----------



## FromTexas

toppick08 said:


> black widow



Karma


----------



## toppick08

FromTexas said:


> Karma



miss


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> miss



ache


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> ache



pain


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> pain



cramp


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> cramp



tight


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> tight



buff


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> buff


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


>





Try again.


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> Try again.



butt......


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> butt......



ass

(Were you looking at my butt?)


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> ass
> 
> (Were you looking at my butt?)



hole

no


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> hole
> 
> no



 

bung


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> bung




cork


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> cork


plug


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> plug



grass


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> grass



weed


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:


> weed


burn


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> burn



scorch


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> scorch



iron


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> iron


press


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> press



reporter


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> reporter



tv..


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> tv..



cable


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> cable



modem


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> modem



computer


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> computer



screen


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> screen



monitor


----------



## sommpd

toppick08 said:


> screen


airport


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> monitor



hallway


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> hallway


 
ballroom


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> ballroom


 
batroom


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> batroom


locker room


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:


> locker room


jocks


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> jocks



strap


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> strap



thong


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> thong



panties


----------



## CRoyal

jaybeeztoo said:


> panties



Grannie


----------



## jaybeeztoo

CRoyal said:


> Grannie



bloomers


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:


> bloomers


flowers


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> flowers



bouquet


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> bouquet


bundle


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> bundle



gather


----------



## sommpd

Penn said:


> gather


meet


----------



## Penn

sommpd said:


> meet



greet


----------



## CRoyal

Penn said:


> greet



Salutation


----------



## Kain99

CRoyal said:


> Salutation



Reunion


----------



## CRoyal

Kain99 said:


> Reunion



Seperation


----------



## Penn

CRoyal said:


> Seperation



fracture


----------



## CRoyal

Penn said:


> fracture



Cast


----------



## Penn

CRoyal said:


> Cast



go fish!


----------



## amotley

Penn said:


> go fish!



bait


----------



## FireBrand

amotley said:


> bait


squid


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> squid



sailor


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> sailor



fleet week


----------



## FromTexas

jaybeeztoo said:


> fleet week



One week they don't have to be gay.


----------



## Kain99

gay.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Happy


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Happy


amused


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> amused


entertain


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> entertain



wine and dine


----------



## sportspartier

Penn said:


> wine and dine



bang all night long


----------



## Kain99

sportspartier said:


> bang all night long



Minute Man


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Minute Man



Roman Candle


----------



## CRoyal

Penn said:


> Roman Candle



4th of July


----------



## Penn

CRoyal said:


> 4th of July



celebration


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> celebration


wedding


----------



## jaybeeztoo

tyky said:


> wedding



matrimony


----------



## tyky

jaybeeztoo said:


> matrimony


holy


----------



## jaybeeztoo

tyky said:


> holy



virtuous


----------



## tyky

jaybeeztoo said:


> virtuous


faithful


----------



## jaybeeztoo

tyky said:


> faithful



dedicated


----------



## tyky

jaybeeztoo said:


> dedicated



devoted


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> devoted



divorce


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> divorce



heartache


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> heartache


sad


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> sad



unhappy


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> unhappy


depressed


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> depressed



disturbed


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> disturbed



annoyed


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> annoyed



peeved


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> peeved



irked (sp?)


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> irked (sp?)



irate


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> irate



pissed


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> pissed



wheaties


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> wheaties



kid


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> kid



jest


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> jest



joke


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> joke



prank


----------



## huntr1

belvak said:


> prank


wank


----------



## jaybeeztoo

huntr1 said:


> wank



weiner


----------



## whome20603

jaybeeztoo said:


> weiner



dog


----------



## jaybeeztoo

whome20603 said:


> dog



puppy


----------



## whome20603

jaybeeztoo said:


> puppy



cute


----------



## jaybeeztoo

whome20603 said:


> cute



adorable


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> adorable



sweet


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> sweet



honey suckle


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

jaybeeztoo said:


> honey suckle



vine


----------



## whome20603

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> vine



grape


----------



## Poohhunny1605

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> vine



Grape


----------



## whome20603

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Grape



 grape minds think alike


----------



## jaybeeztoo

whome20603 said:


> grape minds think alike



laughter


----------



## Poohhunny1605

whome20603 said:


> grape minds think alike



Yes they do


----------



## PsyOps

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Yes they do



wacka do wacka do


----------



## Penn

PsyOps said:


> wacka do wacka do



boom, shaka, lakka, boom!


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> boom, shaka, lakka, boom!



Dukes of Hazzard


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

tyky said:


> Dukes of Hazzard



Daisy Duke


----------



## tyky

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Daisy Duke



shorts


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> shorts



appreciated


----------



## Sula

Penn said:


> appreciated


thankful


----------



## tyky

Sula said:


> thankful



Thanksgiving


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> Thanksgiving



Turkey!


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> Turkey!



Meat!


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Meat!



Ribeyes!

oops........medium rare!


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> Ribeyes!
> 
> oops........medium rare!



Yummm Ribeyes!

Grill


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Ribeyes!
> 
> oops........medium rare!



bbq


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> bbq



bestest!


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> bestest!



awesomest


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> awesomest


high-test


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> high-test



gas


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> gas


flatulence


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> flatulence



fart


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> fart



odorous


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> odorous



smelly


----------



## Penn

belvak said:


> smelly




rank


----------



## Poohhunny1605

Penn said:


> rank



Military


----------



## toppick08

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Military



orders


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

toppick08 said:


> orders


 

watier/waitress


----------



## tyky

ImAChvyGirl said:


> watier/waitress



tip


----------



## Chasey_Lane

tyky said:


> tip


----------



## tyky

QUOTE=Chasey_Lane;2978640][/QUOTE]


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> tip


 


jar


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> jar



head


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> head



band


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> band



rock


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> rock



star


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

tyky said:


> star



porn


----------



## Poohhunny1605

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> porn



Sex


----------



## tyky

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Sex



oral


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> oral



mouthful


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> mouthful



swallow


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> swallow




shorebird


----------



## PsyOps

Penn said:


> shorebird



stork


----------



## toppick08

PsyOps said:


> stork



crabbin' crane......


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> crabbin' crane......



eager beaver


----------



## PsyOps

Penn said:


> eager beaver



happy Harry


----------



## Penn

PsyOps said:


> happy Harry



dirty mary


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> dirty mary



crazy larry


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> crazy larry



ambulance chasers


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> ambulance chasers



lawyers


----------



## PsyOps

toppick08 said:


> lawyers



vultures


----------



## toppick08

PsyOps said:


> vultures



buzzards


----------



## PsyOps

toppick08 said:


> buzzards



scavengers.


----------



## Penn

PsyOps said:


> scavengers.



Hyenas


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Hyenas


Jackals


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> Jackals


animal


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> animal



lust


----------



## cattitude

Penn said:


> lust



ick


----------



## tyky

cattitude said:


> ick



gross


----------



## Groper

tyky said:


> gross



Pen


----------



## Penn

Groper said:


> Pen



ink


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> ink



bottle


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> bottle



neck


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> neck


red


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> red



locals


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> locals



smibs


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> smibs



family


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> family



ties


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> ties



knot


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> knot



nautical


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> nautical



salt


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> salt


pepper


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> pepper



hot


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> hot



tamale (sp?)

Sorry watching  DVR recording of So You Think You Can Dance


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> tamale (sp?)
> 
> Sorry watching  DVR recording of So You Think You Can Dance



corn


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> corn



poop


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> poop



deck


----------



## RareBreed

Penn said:


> deck



punch


----------



## kevron99

RareBreed said:


> punch




Rum


----------



## belvak

kevron99 said:


> Rum



runner


----------



## PsyOps

belvak said:


> runner



gopher.


----------



## Kittykat33

PsyOps said:


> gopher.



golf


----------



## toppick08

Kittykat33 said:


> golf



club


----------



## hotmomma

toppick08 said:


> club



dance


----------



## toppick08

hotmomma said:


> dance



hall


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> hall



way


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> way



down


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> down



town


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> town



Lynyrd....


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> Lynyrd....



Skynyrd


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> Skynrd


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

belvak said:


> Skynyrd


 

SWEET HOME ALABAMA


----------



## toppick08

ImAChvyGirl said:


> SWEET HOME ALABAMA



slotted.......


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> slotted.......



phillips


----------



## thurley42

belvak said:


> phillips



magnavox


----------



## belvak

thurley42 said:


> magnavox



Television


----------



## tyky

belvak said:


> Television



shows


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> shows



reveals


----------



## PsyOps

Penn said:


> reveals



nudity


----------



## Penn

PsyOps said:


> nudity[/quote
> 
> invisibility


----------



## PsyOps

Penn said:


> PsyOps said:
> 
> 
> 
> nudity[/quote
> 
> invisibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hidden
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

PsyOps said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> hidden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaning
Click to expand...


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> PsyOps said:
> 
> 
> 
> meaning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definition
Click to expand...


----------



## PsyOps

belvak said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> definition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharpness
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

PsyOps said:


> belvak said:
> 
> 
> 
> sharpness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bright
Click to expand...


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> PsyOps said:
> 
> 
> 
> bright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> light
Click to expand...


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> light
> 
> 
> 
> illuminati
Click to expand...


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> toppick08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> illuminati
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candle
Click to expand...


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> FireBrand said:
> 
> 
> 
> candle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wick
Click to expand...


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> wick




Wicca


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> Wicca



Witchcraft


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> Witchcraft



Salem


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> Salem



menthol


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

toppick08 said:


> menthol


 

NICOTINE


----------



## toppick08

ImAChvyGirl said:


> NICOTINE



stimulant


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

toppick08 said:


> stimulant


 



vibration


----------



## toppick08

ImAChvyGirl said:


> vibration



buzz


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> buzz


bee


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> bee


 

pollination


----------



## tyky

ImAChvyGirl said:


> pollination


flowers


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> flowers


 


Stems


----------



## FireBrand

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Stems


thorns


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> thorns



roses


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> roses


axles


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> axles



guns


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> guns


 
knives


----------



## popsicle

FireBrand said:


> knives



Spoons


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

popsicle said:


> Spoons


 


Fork


----------



## tyky

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Fork



utensils


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> utensils


silver


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

FireBrand said:


> silver


 



GOLD


----------



## FireBrand

ImAChvyGirl said:


> GOLD


Pyrite


----------



## Penn

PsyOps said:


> belvak said:
> 
> 
> 
> sharpness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> accuity
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

fine


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> fine


 


coarse


----------



## Queenofdenile1

ImAChvyGirl said:


> coarse



brittle


----------



## Kain99

bones


----------



## kevron99

Kain99 said:


> bones



Boner


----------



## whome20603

kevron99 said:


> Boner



Snatch


----------



## Nanny Pam

whome20603 said:


> Snatch



taco


----------



## tyky

Nanny Pam said:


> taco



meat


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> meat



cleaver   uch:


----------



## Kain99

pcjohnnyb said:


> cleaver   uch:



butcher


----------



## Nanny Pam

Kain99 said:


> butcher



baker


----------



## covekat

Apple Pie


----------



## FireBrand

Nanny Pam said:


> baker


Candlestick maker


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> Candlestick maker



waxing


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> waxing



waning


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> waning


 
mooning


----------



## godsbutterfly

FireBrand said:


> mooning



Daydreaming


----------



## flomaster

godsbutterfly said:


> Daydreaming



fantasizing


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> fantasizing


make believe


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> make believe



imagining


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> imagining



creating


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> creating


 
design


----------



## belvak

FireBrand said:


> design



pattern


----------



## Penn

belvak said:


> pattern



style


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> style


fashion


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> fashion



boardwalk


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> boardwalk



fries


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> boardwalk


 
Park Place


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> Park Place



location


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> location



Map


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Map



site


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> site



location


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> location



situation


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> situation



problem


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> problem



solver


----------



## huntr1

toppick08 said:


> solver


revolver


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

huntr1 said:


> revolver


 


six shooter


----------



## Kain99

ImAChvyGirl said:


> six shooter



gun


----------



## kevron99

Kain99 said:


> gun



Weapon


----------



## tyky

kevron99 said:


> Weapon



sword


----------



## doubt_me

tyky said:


> sword



pen


----------



## Penn

doubt_me said:


> pen



quill


----------



## kevron99

Penn said:


> quill



quilt


----------



## belvak

kevron99 said:


> quilt



blanket


----------



## Poohhunny1605

belvak said:


> blanket



Comforter


----------



## Penn

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Comforter


 
solace


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

Penn said:


> solace



peace


----------



## Penn

SouthernMdRocks said:


> peace


 
freedom


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> freedom



Air


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Penn said:


> freedom


 



Jail


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Jail



*bird*


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> *bird*



oriole


----------



## Poohhunny1605

toppick08 said:


> oriole



Albert Belle 

 Did I spell his name right or is it Bell?


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> oriole



Orange...


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> Orange...



Julius


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Julius


 
Caesar


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Caesar


palace


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> palace


 
Buckingham


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Buckingham


Nicks


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> Nicks



Clinton


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Clinton


Maryland


----------



## belvak

tyky said:


> Maryland



Blue Crab!!


----------



## tyky

belvak said:


> Blue Crab!!


balls


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> balls



volley


----------



## Kain99

flomaster said:


> volley



Net


----------



## Bronwyn

Kain99 said:


> Net



butterfly


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> butterfly


 
stroke


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> stroke



heart attack


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> heart attack


 
fatal


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Penn said:


> fatal



attraction


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> attraction


 

obsession


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> obsession


 
coveting


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> coveting



secretive


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> secretive


 
private


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Penn said:


> private



parts


----------



## Penn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> parts


 
neighborhood


----------



## remaxrealtor

Penn said:


> neighborhood



watch


----------



## Penn

remaxrealtor said:


> watch


 
wrist  (backatcha!)
(hope you are well?)


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> *wrist*  (backatcha!)
> (hope you are well?)



limp


----------



## Penn

belvak said:


> limp


 
gimpy


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> gimpy



handicap


----------



## jaybeeztoo

tyky said:


> handicap



disabled


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

jaybeeztoo said:


> disabled



Veteran


----------



## Penn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Veteran


 
celebration


----------



## remaxrealtor

Penn said:


> celebration



fiesta


----------



## FireBrand

remaxrealtor said:


> fiesta


 
tequila


----------



## Dutch6

FireBrand said:


> tequila


drunk


----------



## FireBrand

Dutch6 said:


> drunk


 
poisoned


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> poisoned


oak


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> oak



scarlet


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> scarlet


fever


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> fever


 
blister


----------



## remaxrealtor

FireBrand said:


> blister



burst


----------



## Penn

remaxrealtor said:


> burst


 
bubble


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> bubble



snot


----------



## remaxrealtor

toppick08 said:


> snot



oyster


----------



## toppick08

remaxrealtor said:


> oyster





fried.


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> fried.


 
tomatoes


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> tomatoes



green.


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> green.



thumb


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> thumb


 
nail


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> nail



hammer


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> hammer



down


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> down


 
wind


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Penn said:


> wind



blow


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> wind



whirl


----------



## jetmonkey

screw





Bronwyn said:


> thumb


----------



## tyky

jetmonkey said:


> screw



ball


----------



## Poohhunny1605

tyky said:


> ball



chain


----------



## toppick08

Poohhunny1605 said:


> chain



link


----------



## tyky

Poohhunny1605 said:


> chain



whip


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> whip


 
puree


----------



## Poohhunny1605

Penn said:


> puree



Blender


----------



## Penn

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Blender


 
mixer


----------



## Poohhunny1605

Penn said:


> mixer



Martini


----------



## Penn

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Martini


 
Gin


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Gin



rum


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> rum


 
In a martini? 

Vodka


----------



## Poohhunny1605

Penn said:


> In a martini?
> 
> Vodka



Gin, Rum, Vodka..All liquors, I think that is what she meant?


Hmmmmm Vodka

woo woo


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> In a martini?
> 
> Vodka


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


>


 
Toast(for you)


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> Toast(for you)



buttered


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> buttered


 
corncobbs


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> corncobbs



ears


----------



## Wenchy

jaybeeztoo said:


> ears



Dumbo  (sorry...couldn't resist  )


----------



## tyky

Wenchy said:


> Dumbo  (sorry...couldn't resist  )



elephant


----------



## Wenchy

tyky said:


> elephant



circus


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Wenchy said:


> circus



tent

(you making fun of my ears?  )


----------



## tyky

jaybeeztoo said:


> tent
> 
> (you making fun of my ears?  )



camping


----------



## Wenchy

tyky said:


> camping



fire (JB2, I NEVER made fun of your ears.  You are the one who makes fun of them)


----------



## Penn

Wenchy said:


> fire (JB2, I NEVER made fun of your ears. You are the one who makes fun of them)


 
marshmallows


----------



## Wenchy

Penn said:


> marshmallows



franks


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Wenchy said:


> franks



beans


----------



## Wenchy

jaybeeztoo said:


> beans




gas


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Wenchy said:


> gas



fuel


----------



## Penn

Wenchy said:


> gas


 
:silentbutdeadly:


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> :silentbutdeadly:



poot


----------



## Wenchy

jaybeeztoo said:


> poot



queef


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Wenchy said:


> queef



exhaust


----------



## Wenchy

jaybeeztoo said:


> exhaust



pipe


----------



## Penn

Wenchy said:


> pipe


 
dreams


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Wenchy said:


> pipe



corncob


----------



## Wenchy

Penn said:


> dreams



fantasy


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Wenchy said:


> fantasy



whimsical


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> whimsical


 
headtrip


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> headtrip


crazy


----------



## Bronwyn

tyky said:


> crazy



level 5


----------



## tyky

Bronwyn said:


> level 5



phsyc (sp?)


----------



## Poohhunny1605

tyky said:


> phsyc (sp?)



One Flew Over the Coo Coo's Nest


----------



## toppick08

Poohhunny1605 said:


> One Flew Over the Coo Coo's Nest



1975


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> 1975


 
vintage


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> vintage



classic


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

toppick08 said:


> classic


 


nostalga (sp?)


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> nostalga (sp?)


 
remembering


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> remembering



reminising (sp?)


----------



## Poohhunny1605

tyky said:


> reminising (sp?)



Stories


----------



## Penn

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Stories


 
imagination


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> imagination


fantasy


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> fantasy



make believe


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> make believe


 
concoction


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> concoction



tonic


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> tonic



water


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> water



Beach


----------



## kevron99

whome20603 said:


> Beach



BABES!!!!!


----------



## Poohhunny1605

kevron99 said:


> BABES!!!!!



Bikini


----------



## whome20603

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Bikini



Tan


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> Tan



done..


----------



## Poohhunny1605

toppick08 said:


> done..



Finished


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Finished



completed


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

jaybeeztoo said:


> completed


 


INCOMPLETE


----------



## jaybeeztoo

ImAChvyGirl said:


> INCOMPLETE



undone


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

jaybeeztoo said:


> undone



 bra


----------



## jaybeeztoo

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> bra



over-the-shoulder-boulder-holder


----------



## whome20603

jaybeeztoo said:


> over-the-shoulder-boulder-holder



the girls


----------



## Poohhunny1605

whome20603 said:


> the girls



TA TAs


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Poohhunny1605 said:


> TA TAs


 

puppies


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> puppies



CUTE


----------



## Poohhunny1605

whome20603 said:


> CUTE



BAD DOG


----------



## whome20603

Poohhunny1605 said:


> BAD DOG



Naughty


----------



## Poohhunny1605

whome20603 said:


> Naughty



Nice


----------



## Nanny Pam

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Nice



pleasant


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> pleasant


 
pheasant


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> pheasant


foul


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> foul



hey brother! 


*STINK*


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> hey brother!
> 
> 
> *STINK*


bug


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> bug


 
bother


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> bother


nuisance


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> nuisance



annoy


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> annoy


pest


----------



## Nanny Pam

FireBrand said:


> pest



fly


----------



## flomaster

Nanny Pam said:


> fly



zipper


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> zipper



pull


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> pull


pork


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> pork



beans


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> beans


franks


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> franks



weiner


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> weiner



shnitzle


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> shnitzle



Deutsch


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> Deutsch



land


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> land



FLY


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> FLY



ointment


----------



## Poohhunny1605

toppick08 said:


> ointment



Cream


----------



## whome20603

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Cream



_body_


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

naked


----------



## Poohhunny1605

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> naked



nude


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Poohhunny1605 said:


> nude



beach


----------



## whome20603

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> beach



SUN


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> SUN


 
screen


----------



## Poohhunny1605

Penn said:


> screen



Monitor


----------



## Penn

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Monitor


 
LCD


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> LCD


television


----------



## Bronwyn

tyky said:


> television



CSI


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> CSI


 
Miami


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> Miami



Cuba


----------



## DoWhat

Kain99 said:


> Wasted



I double dog dare you to delete this thread.

And I'll buy you a beer too, if you do.


----------



## whome20603

Nanny Pam said:


> Cuba



Cigars


----------



## Poohhunny1605

whome20603 said:


> Cigars



Cigarette


----------



## tyky

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Cigarette



smoke


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> smoke


 


POLLUTION


----------



## jaybeeztoo

ImAChvyGirl said:


> POLLUTION



smog


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> smog


 
haze


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> haze


Issac


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> Issac



newton


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:


> newton


fig


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

FireBrand said:


> fig


 

FRUIT


----------



## jaybeeztoo

ImAChvyGirl said:


> FRUIT



juice


----------



## tyky

jaybeeztoo said:


> juice



box


----------



## jaybeeztoo

tyky said:


> box



lunch


----------



## tyky

jaybeeztoo said:


> lunch



time


----------



## jaybeeztoo

tyky said:


> time



clock


----------



## whome20603

jaybeeztoo said:


> clock



Grandfather


----------



## jaybeeztoo

whome20603 said:


> Grandfather



patriarch


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:


> patriarch


legacy


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> legacy



tradition


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> tradition



old-time


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> old-time



rock n roll


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> rock n roll



sex


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> sex



drugs


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> drugs



death


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> death



trap


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> trap



steel


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> steel



plate


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> plate



silver


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> silver



bullet


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> bullet



grain


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> grain


 
smidgeon


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> smidgeon


tad


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> tad



bit


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> bit


drill


----------



## hotmomma

FireBrand said:


> drill



hall


----------



## toppick08

hotmomma said:


> hall



mark


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> mark


beast


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> beast


 
unruly


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> unruly



rowdy


----------



## tyky

belvak said:


> rowdy



crazy


----------



## Bronwyn

tyky said:


> crazy



bi-polar


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> bi-polar


 
troubled


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> troubled


water


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> water


 
current


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Penn said:


> current


 

RIP TIDE


----------



## czygvtwkr

ImAChvyGirl said:


> RIP TIDE



Cody


----------



## Penn

czygvtwkr said:


> Cody


 
Buffalo Bill


----------



## greyhound

Penn said:


> Buffalo Bill



Guns


----------



## FireBrand

greyhound said:


> Guns


Roses


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> Roses



red


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> red



wine


----------



## aequitas

tyky said:


> wine



cheese


----------



## toppick08

aequitas said:


> cheese



blue


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> blue



balls


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> balls


----------



## Inkpen

tyky said:


> balls



tighty whities....


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Inkpen said:


> tighty whities....



briefs


----------



## Inkpen

jaybeeztoo said:


> briefs



lawyers...


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Inkpen said:


> lawyers...



judges


----------



## Inkpen

jaybeeztoo said:


> judges



gavel...


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Inkpen said:


> gavel...



hammer


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> hammer


 
sledge


----------



## Inkpen

Penn said:


> sledge



sister


----------



## toppick08

Inkpen said:


> sister



twisted...


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> twisted...


 
ear


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> ear



wig


----------



## Inkpen

toppick08 said:


> twisted...



rockin'


----------



## remaxrealtor

Inkpen said:


> rockin'



robin


----------



## toppick08

remaxrealtor said:


> robin



worm


----------



## Inkpen

toppick08 said:


> worm



Dune


----------



## toppick08

Inkpen said:


> Dune



sand


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> sand


 
Oceanside


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> Oceanside



Corona's....


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> Corona's....



brewski


----------



## Geek

tyky said:


> brewski



beer farts


----------



## Penn

Geek said:


> beer farts


 
bubbles


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Penn said:


> bubbles



bath


----------



## whome20603

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> bath



Relax


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

whome20603 said:


> Relax



 Hammock.           Got one yesterday


----------



## rwethereyet

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Hammock.           Got one yesterday




Rope


----------



## whome20603

rwethereyet said:


> Rope



*bondage *


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> *bondage *



FUN!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> FUN!


 



entertainment


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> entertainment



tonight


----------



## Poohhunny1605

whome20603 said:


> tonight



Evening


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Evening


 


SUNSET


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> SUNSET



Romantic


----------



## rwethereyet

whome20603 said:


> Romantic




Naughty


----------



## whome20603

rwethereyet said:


> Naughty



Nurse


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> Nurse


 


patient


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> patient



wait


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> wait



White Lion ( yes i'm showing my age )


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> White Lion ( yes i'm showing my age )



Brown Bear (you know, like the one from the Charmin commercials )


----------



## Poohhunny1605

whome20603 said:


> Brown Bear (you know, like the one from the Charmin commercials )



Grizzly


----------



## whome20603

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Grizzly



Burgers


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> Burgers


 
Checkers


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> Checkers



Shakes (banana )


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> Shakes (banana )



wiggles


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> wiggles


 
waggles


----------



## browneyes

Penn said:


> waggles



Pops


----------



## tyky

browneyes said:


> Pops



explodes


----------



## browneyes

tyky said:


> explodes



erupts


----------



## tyky

browneyes said:


> erupts



volcano


----------



## Poohhunny1605

tyky said:


> volcano



Lava


----------



## rich70

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Lava



red


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> red


 


ROVER, RED ROVER


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

ImAChvyGirl said:


> ROVER, RED ROVER



Land


----------



## Poohhunny1605

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Land



Range


----------



## jjsmommy99

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Range



cow


----------



## whome20603

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Range



shooting


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Range


 


SHOOTING


----------



## Poohhunny1605

jjsmommy99 said:


> cow



Calf


----------



## Poohhunny1605

ImAChvyGirl said:


> SHOOTING



Remington


----------



## whome20603

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Remington



teeth


----------



## Poohhunny1605

whome20603 said:


> teeth



Pearly Whites


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Pearly Whites


 

OYSTERS


----------



## toppick08

ImAChvyGirl said:


> OYSTERS



raw...


----------



## rich70

toppick08 said:


> raw...



meat!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> meat!


 


and taters!


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> and taters!



tots


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> tots



teets..


----------



## rich70

toppick08 said:


> teets..


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

toppick08 said:


> teets..


 


Milk


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Milk


 
duds


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> duds



jumping jacks


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> jumping jacks



push ups


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> push ups



pull ups


----------



## rich70

belvak said:


> push ups



icecream truck


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

belvak said:


> push ups


 


pull ups


----------



## belvak

ImAChvyGirl said:


> pull ups



huggies


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> huggies



kisses.......


----------



## Poohhunny1605

toppick08 said:


> kisses.......



makeout


----------



## toppick08

Poohhunny1605 said:


> makeout



make up.......


----------



## Poohhunny1605

toppick08 said:


> make up.......



sex


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> make up.......



cosmetics


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

belvak said:


> cosmetics



boobs


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> boobs


 


SILICONE


----------



## toppick08

ImAChvyGirl said:


> SILICONE



fake..


----------



## whome20603

(Not so toppick )



toppick08 said:


> fake..



Artificial


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

whome20603 said:


> (Not so toppick )
> 
> 
> 
> Artificial



 insemenation


----------



## Poohhunny1605

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> insemenation



semen


----------



## whome20603

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> insemenation



baby


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> baby



joy


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> joy



happiness


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> happiness



contempment


----------



## jetmonkey

dur





toppick08 said:


> contempment


----------



## Bronwyn

jetmonkey said:


> dur



D'Oh!


----------



## toppick08

jetmonkey said:


> dur





...but rich, biatch


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> ...but *rich*, biatch



money


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> money



cash


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> cash



king


----------



## kevron99

whome20603 said:


> king



KONG!!!!!


----------



## tyky

kevron99 said:


> KONG!!!!!



donkey


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> donkey


 
jackass


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> jackass



mule


----------



## jetmonkey

espadrille





toppick08 said:


> mule


----------



## toppick08

*Hey Die Tied....*


----------



## whome20603

jetmonkey said:


> espadrille



stiletto


----------



## belvak

whome20603 said:


> stiletto



heel


----------



## kevron99

belvak said:


> heel



stay


----------



## happyappygirl

Ponytail said:


> happy




oh sorry got lost in the moment


----------



## Poohhunny1605

kevron99 said:


> stay



Sit


----------



## Bronwyn

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Sit



doggie


----------



## tyky

Bronwyn said:


> doggie



bone


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> bone



chicken


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> chicken



wing


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> wing



man


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> man


 
operate


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> operate



machines


----------



## belvak

Bronwyn said:


> machines



automation


----------



## kevron99

belvak said:


> automation



automatic


----------



## rich70

kevron99 said:


> automatic



transmission


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> transmission


 

gear


----------



## belvak

ImAChvyGirl said:


> gear



shift


----------



## Bronwyn

belvak said:


> shift



move


----------



## whome20603

Bronwyn said:


> move



boxes


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> boxes


 

   bubble wrap


----------



## belvak

ImAChvyGirl said:


> bubble wrap



peanuts (the styrofoam kind)


----------



## whome20603

belvak said:


> peanuts (the styrofoam kind)



Elephant (the animal kind )


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> Elephant (the animal kind )


 

TRUNK


----------



## belvak

whome20603 said:


> Elephant (*the animal kind *)


----------



## whome20603

belvak said:


>







ImAChvyGirl said:


> TRUNK



tree


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> tree


 


LEAF


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> LEAF


 
four


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> four



eyes


----------



## somd_newbie

belvak said:


> eyes





Cream


----------



## whome20603

somd_newbie said:


> Cream



hand


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> hand



job


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> job



........................


work


----------



## hotmomma

whome20603 said:


> ........................
> 
> 
> work



hard


----------



## Poohhunny1605

whome20603 said:


> ........................
> 
> 
> work



Labor


----------



## whome20603

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Labor



baby


----------



## kevron99

whome20603 said:


> baby



well...someone OBVIUSLY did a alittle more than a combination of the last few words!

sex


----------



## Penn

kevron99 said:


> well...someone OBVIUSLY did a alittle more than a combination of the last few words!
> 
> sex


 
gender


----------



## dawn

Penn said:


> gender



male


----------



## deemerma

dawn said:


> male



man


----------



## czygvtwkr

deemerma said:


> man



woman


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

czygvtwkr said:


> woman



 hottie


----------



## Penn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> hottie


 
feverous


----------



## czygvtwkr

Penn said:


> feverous



burning


----------



## Penn

czygvtwkr said:


> burning


 
arson


----------



## atrusomder

Penn said:


> arson



felony


----------



## tyky

atrusomder said:


> felony



jail


----------



## atrusomder

tyky said:


> jail



bait


----------



## rich70

atrusomder said:


> bait



fish


----------



## Penn

rich70 said:


> fish


 
smelly


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> smelly


seaweed


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> seaweed


 
bad dope


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> bad dope


poison


----------



## rich70

FireBrand said:


> poison



hair band


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> hair band



Slash


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> Slash


razor


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> razor



blade


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> blade


 
runner


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> runner



road


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> road


 
avenue


----------



## missperky

Penn said:


> avenue


 
path

 penn


----------



## FireBrand

missperky said:


> path
> 
> penn


alley


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> alley


 
lane

Hey, MP.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Penn said:


> lane
> 
> Hey, MP.



Penny


----------



## FireBrand

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Penny


Strawberry


----------



## atrusomder

FireBrand said:


> Strawberry



Dacquiri


----------



## Penn

atrusomder said:


> Dacquiri


 
Old Fashioned


----------



## shiki

Penn said:


> Old Fashioned


new


----------



## Penn

shiki said:


> new


 
improved


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> improved


deluxe


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> deluxe


 
elite


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> elite


 
limited


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> limited


 
restricted


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> restricted


exclusive


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> exclusive


private


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> private


jewel


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> jewel



family


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> family


 
kindred


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> kindred


 
spirits


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> spirits


whisky


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> whisky


 
single-malt


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> single-malt


 
Welsh  (Penderyn)


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> Welsh  (Penderyn)


 
Glenfiddich


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Glenfiddich


Scotch (Laphroaig)


----------



## whome20603

FireBrand said:


> Scotch (Laphroaig)



whiskey


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> whiskey


 
morning after


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> morning after



pill


----------



## shiki

tyky said:


> pill


thorn


----------



## Penn

shiki said:


> thorn


 
pricked


----------



## Poohhunny1605

Penn said:


> pricked



Poked


----------



## ICit

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Poked



Prodded


----------



## shiki

ICit said:


> Prodded


provoked


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

toppick08 said:


> steel



metal

Whoops

*provoked*

angry


----------



## Poohhunny1605

SouthernMdRocks said:


> metal-Iron
> 
> Whoops-daisy
> 
> *provoked*
> 
> angry


-Mad


----------



## whome20603

Poohhunny1605 said:


> -Mad



sad


----------



## jaybeeztoo

whome20603 said:


> sad



depressed


----------



## ICit

jaybeeztoo said:


> depressed




Prozac


----------



## whome20603

ICit said:


> Prozac



pill-popper


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> pill-popper


 
addict


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> addict



drug


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> drug


 
lord


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> lord



savior


----------



## whome20603

jaybeeztoo said:


> savior



hero


----------



## belvak

whome20603 said:


> hero



worship


----------



## whome20603

belvak said:


> worship



obsess


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

belvak said:


> worship


 



satan


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> satan


 
deceiver


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> deceiver



liar


----------



## Seamaid

manipulator



Bronwyn said:


> liar


----------



## Penn

Seamaid said:


> manipulator



oops! meant:  liar liar!

pants on fire


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> oops! meant: liar liar!
> 
> pants on fire


 
jack be nimble


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> jack be nimble



jack be quick


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> jack be quick


 
I know!

Candlestick


----------



## Sooty

tyky said:


> jack be quick



you should see the size of my dick.


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> I know!
> 
> Candlestick



Baseball field


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> Baseball field


 


field of dreams


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> field of dreams


 
cannibis


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> cannibis


hemp


----------



## whome20603

FireBrand said:


> hemp



lotion


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> lotion



potion


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

toppick08 said:


> potion


 


voo doo


----------



## toppick08

ImAChvyGirl said:


> voo doo



you do....


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> voo doo



spell


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> spell


 


calculate


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> calculate



math


----------



## Bronwyn

Lance said:


> Horsepower



save a horse


----------



## toppick08

Lance said:


> Mustang 5.0 goin 2 Myrtle Beach



LS 1.....


----------



## whome20603

Bronwyn said:


> save a horse



Yeehaw!! wink


----------



## Penn

Save.a.Horse said:


> niceness is priceless


 
no cost


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Penn said:


> no cost


 


2 cents


----------



## Bronwyn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> 2 cents



worthless


----------



## whome20603

Bronwyn said:


> worthless



*crap*


----------



## kevron99

whome20603 said:


> *crap*



poop


----------



## Penn

kevron99 said:


> poop


 
chute


----------



## Poohhunny1605

Penn said:


> chute



LADDER


----------



## toppick08

Poohhunny1605 said:


> LADDER



aluminum


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> aluminum


 
tin foil


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> tin foil



wrapper


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> wrapper


 
Dr. Dre


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> Dr. Dre


----------



## hotmomma

Penn said:


> Dr. Dre



snoop dogg


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> blue


Hawaii


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> Hawaii


 
Lei


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Lei


friendly


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> friendly


 
tavern


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> tavern


cheers


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> cheers


bottoms up!


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> bottoms up!



spank


----------



## whome20603

Bronwyn said:


> spank



whip


----------



## belvak

whome20603 said:


> whip



cream


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> whip


 

chains


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> chains



secure


----------



## kevron99

whome20603 said:


> secure



safe


----------



## belvak

kevron99 said:


> safe



vault


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

belvak said:


> vault


 

POLE


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> POLE



stripper


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> stripper



club


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> stripper


 

professional dancer


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> professional dancer


 
g-string


----------



## kevron99

Penn said:


> g-string



pron


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kevron99 said:


> pron


----------



## MrX

kevron99 said:


> pron


 
intarwebs





ImAChvyGirl said:


>





Silly n00b.


----------



## Penn

MrX said:


> intarweb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly n00b.


 
maroon


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> maroon


space


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> space


 
final frontier


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> final frontier


spock


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> spock



doctor


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> doctor


 
Who


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Who


Tommy


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> Tommy


 
deaf


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> deaf


dumb


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> dumb



ass..


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> ass..


 
hole


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> hole


black


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> black


 
raspberry


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> raspberry



parfait


----------



## Bronwyn

tyky said:


> parfait



yogurt


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> yogurt



blueberry....


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> blueberry....


 
muffins


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Penn said:


> muffins


 

BUNS


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

ImAChvyGirl said:


> BUNS



Hooters


----------



## ICit

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Hooters




motor-boating


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

ICit said:


> motor-boating


 


orgasmic


----------



## MrX

ICit said:


> motor-boating


 
suffocating


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> suffocating



panic


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> panic



attack


----------



## MrX

toppick08 said:


> attack





Heart


----------



## ICit

MrX said:


> Heart



attack


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MrX said:


> Heart


 
blood


----------



## toppick08

ImAChvyGirl said:


> blood



bath


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> bath



bubble


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

toppick08 said:


> bath


 

bubbles


----------



## MrX

whome20603 said:


> bubble


 


ImAChvyGirl said:


> bubbles


 
ahhhhh!! 


oh, and ...... Blowin


----------



## toppick08

MrX said:


> ahhhhh!!
> 
> 
> oh, and ...... Blowin


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

toppick08 said:


>


 
Wind


----------



## kevron99

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Wind



GAS


----------



## MrX

kevron99 said:


> GAS


 
expensive


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MrX said:


> expensive


 

JEWLERY


----------



## MrX

ImAChvyGirl said:


> JEWLERY


 
lol....

Bling!


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> lol....
> 
> Bling!



grill


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> grill



Steak


----------



## atrusomder

Kittykat33 said:


> Steak



piece of meat


----------



## MrX

atrusomder said:


> piece of meat


----------



## Penn

MrX said:


>


 
loins


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> loins



cloths


----------



## ICit

tyky said:


> cloths



pin


----------



## MrX

ICit said:


> pin


 
me....


----------



## tyky

MrX said:


> me....



up!


----------



## MrX

tyky said:


> up!


down!


----------



## ICit

MrX said:


> down!



all around


----------



## MrX

ICit said:


> all around


----------



## belvak

ICit said:


> all around



Everywhere


----------



## MrX

belvak said:


> Everywhere


 
traffic


----------



## belvak

MrX said:


> traffic



congestion


----------



## kevron99

belvak said:


> congestion



sick


----------



## kelb

belvak said:


> congestion



Chest


----------



## belvak

kevron99 said:


> sick



and..



kelb said:


> Chest



cold


----------



## MrX

belvak said:


> and..
> 
> 
> 
> cold


 
Water


----------



## kelb

MrX said:


> Water



MMMM


----------



## belvak

kelb said:


> MMMM



tasty


----------



## tyky

belvak said:


> tasty



yummy


----------



## MrX

kelb said:


> MMMM


 


belvak said:


> tasty


 


back to the game....

delicious


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> back to the game....
> 
> delicious



red


----------



## ICit

whome20603 said:


> red



apple


----------



## belvak

MrX said:


> back to the game....
> 
> delicious



OOPS, sorry...

Apple

Sauce


----------



## MrX

whome20603 said:


> red


 
why you giving me red, woman?



belvak said:


> OOPS, sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> Apple
> 
> 
> 
> Sauce



Pork chops


----------



## CRoyal

MrX said:


> why you giving me red, woman?
> 
> 
> 
> Pork chops



Collard greens


----------



## belvak

CRoyal said:


> Collard greens



Kale


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> why you giving me red, woman?
> 
> 
> 
> Pork chops



Nooo, you said "delicious" so I said "red" like Red Delicious Apples 

I have *GREEN* for you all day


----------



## MrX

CRoyal said:


> Collard greens


watermelon


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> watermelon



juicy


----------



## ICit

whome20603 said:


> juicy



slurp


----------



## CRoyal

ICit said:


> slurp



drool


----------



## whome20603

CRoyal said:


> drool



gross


----------



## MrX

whome20603 said:


> gross


 
tomato


----------



## belvak

MrX said:


> tomato



paste


----------



## kevron99

belvak said:


> paste



glue


----------



## CRoyal

belvak said:


> paste



u were supposed to say salmonella 


Glue


----------



## MrX

CRoyal said:


> u were supposed to say salmonella
> 
> 
> Glue


 
Super


----------



## kevron99

MrX said:


> Super



DUPER!!!!


----------



## belvak

CRoyal said:


> u were supposed to say salmonella



Sorry!


----------



## whome20603

kevron99 said:


> DUPER!!!!



fragalistic


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> fragalistic



expealadocious


----------



## CRoyal

kelb said:


> expealadocious



eventhoughthesoundofit


----------



## belvak

kelb said:


> expealadocious



you been hitting that wine already? 



CRoyal said:


> eventhoughthesoundofit



issomethingquiteatrocious


----------



## kevron99

belvak said:


> you been hitting that wine already?
> 
> 
> 
> issomethingquiteatrocious







AspoonFullofSugar


----------



## kelb

kevron99 said:


> AspoonFullofSugar



Makes the medicine go  down!


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Makes the *medicine* go  down!



sick


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> sick


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>



spew


----------



## kevron99

tyky said:


> spew



Hurl


----------



## tyky

kevron99 said:


> Hurl



toilet


----------



## ICit

tyky said:


> toilet


flush


----------



## tyky

ICit said:


> flush



double


----------



## hotmomma

tyky said:


> double



vision


----------



## frozenrain

hotmomma said:


> vision



eye


----------



## greyhound

frozenrain said:


> eye




ball


----------



## FireBrand

greyhound said:


> ball


bat


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> bat


 
ding


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> ding


a-ling


----------



## MrX

asian person :shrug:


----------



## FireBrand

MrX said:


> asian person :shrug:


grasshopper


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> grasshopper


 
blade runner


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> blade runner




laceration


----------



## MrX

FireBrand said:


> laceration


 
blood


----------



## Penn

MrX said:


> blood


 
relative


----------



## hotmomma

Penn said:


> relative



distant


----------



## toppick08

hotmomma said:


> distant



solemn(sp)


----------



## MrX

toppick08 said:


> solemn(sp)


 
court


----------



## tyky

MrX said:


> court



jury


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> jury


 
peers


----------



## MrX

Penn said:


> peers


 
beers


----------



## Penn

MrX said:


> beers


 
suds


----------



## hotmomma

Penn said:


> suds



soap


----------



## MrX

hotmomma said:


> soap


 
on a rope


----------



## Penn

MrX said:


> on a rope


 
slippery


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> slippery



slope


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> slope


 
schuss


----------



## MrX

Penn said:


> schuss


 
fast


----------



## Penn

MrX said:


> fast


 
furious


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> furious



pissed


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> pissed



on.


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> on.



off


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> off



key


----------



## MrX

toppick08 said:


> key


 
music


----------



## hotmomma

MrX said:


> music



dance


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> a-ling



dong


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> dong


 
wrong


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> wrong



turn


----------



## greyhound

hotmomma said:


> dance



Frozen rain was supposed to reply to "dance"

Ballet


----------



## Penn

greyhound said:


> Frozen rain was supposed to reply to "dance"
> 
> Ballet


 
slipper


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> slipper


glass


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> glass



ceiling


----------



## greyhound

toppick08 said:


> ceiling



tile


----------



## toppick08

greyhound said:


> tile



floor


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> floor


 
aghast


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> aghast



shocked


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> shocked


 
amazed


----------



## kevron99

ImAChvyGirl said:


> amazed



confused


----------



## bcp

kevron99 said:


> confused


clinton


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

bcp said:


> clinton


 

monica


----------



## kevron99

ImAChvyGirl said:


> monica



Dirty Girl!


----------



## whome20603

kevron99 said:


> Dirty Girl!



shower


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> shower


 
soap


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> soap



bubbles


----------



## hotmomma

whome20603 said:


> bubbles



wet


----------



## kevron99

hotmomma said:


> wet



t-shirt


----------



## whome20603

kevron99 said:


> t-shirt



summer


----------



## greyhound

whome20603 said:


> summer



breeze


----------



## MrX

greyhound said:


> breeze


 
cool


----------



## Penn

MrX said:


> cool


 
clever


----------



## Choklatjunkeee

move


----------



## Penn

Choklatjunkeee said:


> move


 
relocate


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> relocate



transfer


----------



## MrX

whome20603 said:


> transfer


 
Tags


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> Tags



junk


----------



## MrX

whome20603 said:


> junk


car


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> Tags





whome20603 said:


> junk



Hey now MrX...I swear you didn't have "tags" a minute ago...it was "trash" right? Please tell me I'm not losing it...please, lol.


----------



## kelb

MrX said:


> car



fast


----------



## MrX

whome20603 said:


> Hey now MrX...I swear you didn't have "tags" a minute ago...it was "trash" right? Please tell me I'm not losing it...please, lol.


 
I had tags  



kelb said:


> fast


 
MUSTANG!


----------



## Penn

MrX said:


> I had tags
> 
> 
> 
> MUSTANG!


 
Giddyup!


----------



## MrX

Penn said:


> Giddyup!


 
Cowboy


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> Cowboy



Yeehaw (is that a word? )


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MrX said:


> Cowboy


 


hat


----------



## kevron99

ImAChvyGirl said:


> hat



cat


----------



## Penn

kevron99 said:


> cat


 
feline


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> feline



cougar


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> cougar


 
Mercury


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Penn said:


> Mercury


 

Ford


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Ford



CHEVY (that's for you )


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> CHEVY (that's for you )


 

bowtie


----------



## belvak

ImAChvyGirl said:


> bowtie



pasta


----------



## Penn

belvak said:


> pasta


 
noodles


----------



## ICit

Penn said:


> noodles


limp


----------



## Penn

ICit said:


> limp


 
flaccid


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> flaccid



soft


----------



## kelb

HARD


----------



## FireBrand

kelb said:


> HARD


Rock


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

FireBrand said:


> Rock


 


roll


----------



## FireBrand

ImAChvyGirl said:


> roll


butter


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> butter



popcorn


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> popcorn


snacks


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> snacks


 
munchies


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Penn said:


> munchies


 
grindage  (compliments of Pauly Shore of course)


----------



## FireBrand

ImAChvyGirl said:


> grindage (compliments of Pauly Shore of course)


groceries


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> groceries



shopping


----------



## MrX

tyky said:


> shopping


 
window


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MrX said:


> window


 


glass


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> shopping



spree


----------



## MrX

ImAChvyGirl said:


> glass


 
mirror



whome20603 said:


> spree





wake up slow poke 



Good morning


----------



## kevron99

MrX said:


> mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wake up slow poke
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning



image


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MrX said:


> *mirror*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wake up slow poke
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning


 

image


----------



## MrX

kevron99 said:


> image


 


ImAChvyGirl said:


> image


 
twin


----------



## DAMNIFUDO_DONT

MrX said:


> twin



boobs


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

DAMNIFUDO_DONT said:


> boobs



Hooters


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Hooters


 

wings  (you know that is what the guys go there for!!  LOL  )


----------



## hotmomma

ImAChvyGirl said:


> wings  (you know that is what the guys go there for!!  LOL  )



spicy


----------



## Tommy_Tutone

ImAChvyGirl said:


> wings  (you know that is what the guys go there for!!  LOL  )



Red Bull


----------



## cdb82

Tommy_Tutone said:


> Red Bull



vodka


----------



## whome20603

cdb82 said:


> vodka



cherry (mmm cherry bombs )


----------



## MrX

whome20603 said:


> cherry (mmm cherry bombs )


 
virgin


----------



## Penn

MrX said:


> virgin


 
past tense


----------



## godsbutterfly

Penn said:


> past tense



ago


----------



## belvak

godsbutterfly said:


> ago



history


----------



## greyhound

belvak said:


> history



channel


----------



## belvak

greyhound said:


> channel



surfing


----------



## FireBrand

belvak said:


> surfing


 
Beach Boys


----------



## belvak

FireBrand said:


> Beach Boys



Summer


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

belvak said:


> Summer



Eve


----------



## Penn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Eve


 
witness


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> witness


gallows


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> gallows


 
chopshop


----------



## CRoyal

Penn said:


> chopshop



Mafia


----------



## Penn

CRoyal said:


> Mafia


 
Sopranos


----------



## MrX

Penn said:


> Sopranos


 
New Jersey


----------



## toppick08

MrX said:


> New Jersey



goldfinch


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> goldfinch


 
that's *fowl*


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> that's *fowl*



bird


----------



## livinlf2fullest

frozenrain said:


> bird



brain


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> bird


 
bath


----------



## frozenrain

livinlf2fullest said:


> brain



hope you not referring to me matey!-


----------



## remaxrealtor

Penn said:


> bath



House

From Charleston!


----------



## livinlf2fullest

frozenrain said:


> hope you not referring to me matey!-



no way matey!


----------



## frozenrain

livinlf2fullest said:


> no way matey!



Good me matey


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> Good me matey


 
aussie


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> aussie



Kangaroo


----------



## jaybeeztoo

frozenrain said:


> Kangaroo



pouch


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:


> pouch


joey


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> joey


 
Outback


----------



## remaxrealtor

Penn said:


> Outback



Jack


----------



## frozenrain

remaxrealtor said:


> Jack



Lost


----------



## remaxrealtor

frozenrain said:


> Lost



boys


----------



## frozenrain

remaxrealtor said:


> boys



vampires


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> vampires


 
undead


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> undead


zombies


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> zombies


 
ghouls


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> ghouls


goblins


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> goblins


 
Freddie


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Freddie


Mercury


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> Mercury


 
Comet


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Comet


cougar


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> cougar


 
Lynx


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> Lynx



cat


----------



## belvak

furball


----------



## Penn

belvak said:


> furball


 
choker


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> choker



necklace


----------



## Penn

belvak said:


> necklace


 
emerald


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> emerald



city


----------



## shiki

stink


----------



## Penn

shiki said:


> stink


 
rotten


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> rotten



eggs


----------



## MrX

frozenrain said:


> eggs


 
breakfast


----------



## kevron99

MrX said:


> breakfast



Bacon!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MrX said:


> breakfast


 

brunch


----------



## MrX

ImAChvyGirl said:


> brunch


 
hungry!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MrX said:


> hungry!


 

starved


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> starved



fast


----------



## MrX

frozenrain said:


> fast


 
women


----------



## frozenrain

MrX said:


> women



sex


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

frozenrain said:


> sex


 



 =


----------



## MrX

ImAChvyGirl said:


> =


 
Lies. 

Making out doesnt make babies


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MrX said:


> *Lies.*
> 
> Making out doesnt make babies


 
no but it leads to the sex that makes babies


deception


----------



## shiki

ImAChvyGirl said:


> no but it leads to the sex that makes babies
> 
> 
> *deception*


men


----------



## Penn

shiki said:


> men


 
boys


----------



## kevron99

Penn said:


> boys



girls


----------



## Penn

kevron99 said:


> girls


 
best friends


----------



## shiki

Penn said:


> best friends


cunnilingus


----------



## Penn

shiki said:


> cunnilingus


 
tongue lashing


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> tongue lashing



slobber


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> slobber


 

dog


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> slobber



kiss


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> kiss



hug


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> hug



warmth


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> warmth



fireplace


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> fireplace



oak


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> oak



tree


----------



## MrX

toppick08 said:


> oak


 
poison :scratchscratch:


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MrX said:


> poison :scratchscratch:


 


ivy


----------



## MrX

ImAChvyGirl said:


> ivy


 
irritating


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> ivy



vine


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> vine



cypress


----------



## yankee44

toppick08 said:


> cypress



Swamp


----------



## toppick08

yankee44 said:


> Swamp



Cottonmouth


----------



## MrX

whome20603 said:


> vine


 
You following me? 



toppick08 said:


> Cottonmouth



pot head


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> You following me?
> 
> 
> pot head



Whome? Hehe...yup 

stoner


----------



## MrX

whome20603 said:


> Whome? Hehe...yup
> 
> stoner


 
lol.... fitting screen name in this case. 


Dell


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> lol.... fitting screen name in this case.
> 
> 
> Dell





blog


----------



## MrX

whome20603 said:


> blog


 
story


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> story



lies


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> lies



truth


----------



## MrX

whome20603 said:


> lies


 
truth


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> truth



honest


----------



## MrX

whome20603 said:


> honest


 
Abe


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> Abe



Lincoln


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> Lincoln



Booth.....


----------



## MrX

toppick08 said:


> Booth.....


 
toll


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> toll



bridge


----------



## frozenrain

MrX said:


> toll



money


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> money



easy


----------



## MrX

toppick08 said:


> easy


 
slut


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> slut



Hooters (what? cheater cheater's got me thinkin bout wings )


----------



## MrX

whome20603 said:


> Hooters (what? cheater cheater's got me thinkin bout wings )


 


bewbies


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> bewbies



 baby food.......................


----------



## MrX

whome20603 said:


> baby food.......................


 
Yuck


----------



## kevron99

whome20603 said:


> baby food.......................



suckle


----------



## whome20603

kevron99 said:


> suckle



honey


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> honey



bee


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> bee



sting


----------



## kevron99

whome20603 said:


> sting



pain


----------



## frozenrain

whome20603 said:


> sting



pain


----------



## whome20603

kevron99 said:


> pain





frozenrain said:


> pain



killer (Is there an echo in here? )


----------



## frozenrain

whome20603 said:


> killer (Is there an echo in here? )



killer(is there an echo in here?)


----------



## frozenrain

frozenrain said:


> killer(is there an echo in here?)



murder


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

frozenrain said:


> murder



row


----------



## rich70

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> row



house


----------



## kevron99

rich70 said:


> house



wife


----------



## frozenrain

kevron99 said:


> wife



fish


----------



## whome20603

frozenrain said:


> fish



sushi  (how the heck does "wife" make you think of "fish"? ya might wanna have that looked at )


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> sushi  (how the heck does "wife" make you think of "fish"? ya might wanna have that looked at )



raw


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> raw



bar


----------



## kevron99

whome20603 said:


> bar



LETS GET DRUNK!!!  (that was 3 words...I know...sorry!)


----------



## shiki

whome20603 said:


> bar


 Karaoke


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> bar



beer


----------



## shiki

kevron99 said:


> LETS GET DRUNK!!!  (that was 3 words...I know...sorry!)



hah you suck, I win...
in your face homes!


----------



## frozenrain

whome20603 said:


> sushi  (how the heck does "wife" make you think of "fish"? ya might wanna have that looked at )



a 'fish wife' is someone who nags or moans a lot (sorry it may just be an English saying ?)


----------



## frozenrain

rich70 said:


> beer



mat


----------



## kevron99

frozenrain said:


> mat



huh?


----------



## toppick08

kevron99 said:


> huh?



question


----------



## shiki

toppick08 said:


> question



why?


----------



## frozenrain

kevron99 said:


> huh?



oh goodness more word differences than I thought

mat=coaster


----------



## kevron99

frozenrain said:


> oh goodness more word differences than I thought
> 
> mat=coaster



Ohhh...i See now!



shiki said:


> why?



Not?


----------



## whome20603

frozenrain said:


> a 'fish wife' is someone who nags or moans a lot (sorry it may just be an English saying ?)



My roomies GF moans alot. We were calling her Mona but does that mean I can now call her Fish too? 



kevron99 said:


> Ohhh...i See now!
> 
> 
> Not?



Again


----------



## shiki

whome20603 said:


> My roomies GF moans alot. We were calling her Mona but does that mean I can now call her Fish too?
> 
> 
> 
> Again



space-time-continuum


----------



## frozenrain

shiki said:


> space-time-continuum



infinity


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> infinity


 
beyond


----------



## shiki

Penn said:


> beyond


far


----------



## deemerma

curious


----------



## MrX

deemerma said:


> curious


 
George


----------



## greyhound

MrX said:


> George



Bush


----------



## Penn

greyhound said:


> Bush


 
hairy


----------



## deemerma

Penn said:


> hairy



if I say ballz, will I get in trouble?  :shrug:


----------



## Kain99

deemerma said:


> if I say *ballz,* will I get in trouble?  :shrug:



Dodge


----------



## shiki

Kain99 said:


> Dodge


*RAM*


----------



## frozenrain

shiki said:


> *RAM*



raid


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> raid



panty


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> panty



hose


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> hose



water


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> water



fountain


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> fountain



soda


----------



## MrX

toppick08 said:


> soda


 
baking


----------



## frozenrain

MrX said:


> baking



tray


----------



## toppick08

MrX said:


> baking



sheet


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> sheet



glass


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

frozenrain said:


> glass


 

window


----------



## MrX

ImAChvyGirl said:


> window


 
bulletproof


----------



## frozenrain

MrX said:


> bulletproof



vest


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> vest



orange


----------



## MrX

toppick08 said:


> orange


 
Florida


----------



## Penn

MrX said:


> Florida


 
Keys


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> Keys



car


----------



## MrX

frozenrain said:


> car


 
stolen


----------



## frozenrain

MrX said:


> stolen



kisses


----------



## MrX

frozenrain said:


> kisses


 
Hershey's


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

frozenrain said:


> kisses


 
hugs


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MrX said:


> Hershey's


 

hugs


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> hugs


 
double


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Penn said:


> double


 
trouble


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> trouble



maker


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> trouble


 
peril


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> peril



danger


----------



## MrX

frozenrain said:


> danger


 
caution


----------



## kevron99

MrX said:


> caution



careful


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kevron99 said:


> careful


 

careless


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> careless



whispers


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

frozenrain said:


> whispers


 

secret


----------



## ICit

ImAChvyGirl said:


> secret



lover


----------



## morningbell

ICit said:


> lover



want


----------



## Lugnut

morningbell said:


> want



Fast car!


----------



## kevron99

Lugnut said:


> Fast car!



=ticket!  :


----------



## Lugnut

kevron99 said:


> =ticket!  :



Grandpa car.


----------



## whome20603

Lugnut said:


> Grandpa car.



Luxury


----------



## greyhound

whome20603 said:


> Luxury



diamond


----------



## whome20603

greyhound said:


> diamond



sparkle


----------



## Lugnut

Lance said:


> twinkle



Twinky!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Lugnut said:


> Twinky!


 

CREAM


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> CREAM



peaches


----------



## Lugnut

ImAChvyGirl said:


> CREAM



coffee


----------



## shiki

ImAChvyGirl said:


> CREAM



peaches


----------



## ICit

shiki said:


> peaches



Georgia


----------



## Lugnut

ICit said:


> Georgia



Hotlanta!


----------



## whome20603

Lugnut said:


> Hotlanta!



*Smokin*


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> *Smokin*



HOT


----------



## Lugnut

kelb said:


> HOT



cakes


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Lugnut said:


> cakes


 
pies


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> pies



hair


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

rich70 said:


> hair



curly


----------



## frozenrain

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> curly



kale


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> kale


 
cabbage


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> cabbage



slaw


----------



## morningbell

belvak said:


> slaw



slay


----------



## frozenrain

morningbell said:


> slay



dragon


----------



## Lugnut

frozenrain said:


> dragon



breath


----------



## livinlf2fullest

Lugnut said:


> breath



tic tac


----------



## Lugnut

livinlf2fullest said:


> tic tac



toe!


----------



## frozenrain

livinlf2fullest said:


> tic tac



toe


----------



## RaspberryBeret

frozenrain said:


> toe



Jam


----------



## rich70

RaspberryBeret said:


> Jam



jelly


----------



## frozenrain

rich70 said:


> jelly



fish


----------



## RaspberryBeret

frozenrain said:


> fish



smelly


----------



## livinlf2fullest

RaspberryBeret said:


> smelly




skunk


----------



## frozenrain

livinlf2fullest said:


> skunk



weed


----------



## belvak

frozenrain said:


> weed



eater


----------



## frozenrain

belvak said:


> eater



vegetarian


----------



## shiki

carnivore


----------



## frozenrain

shiki said:


> carnivore



meat


----------



## frozenrain

frozenrain said:


> meat



butcher (nobody wants to play)


----------



## shiki

frozenrain said:


> butcher (nobody wants to play)



dahmer


----------



## deemerma

shiki said:


> dahmer



Jeffrey


----------



## puggymom

deemerma said:


> Jeffrey



Toys R Us


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> Toys R Us


 
Mattel


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> Mattel



Barbie!


----------



## Penn

belvak said:


> Barbie!


 
Ken!


----------



## MrX

Penn said:


> Ken!


 
Virgin


----------



## puggymom

MrX said:


> Virgin



Records


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> Records



court


----------



## frozenrain

frozenrain said:


> court


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

frozenrain said:


> court


 

judge


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> judge



wig


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

frozenrain said:


> wig


 


fake


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> fake



pretend


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> pretend



play


----------



## kevron99

tyky said:


> play



Kids


----------



## frozenrain

kevron99 said:


> Kids



goat


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> goat



cheese


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> cheese



cake


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

frozenrain said:


> cake


 


butter, sugar, flour, and eggs


----------



## puggymom

groceries


----------



## whome20603

frozenrain said:


> cake



*MONEY*


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> *MONEY*


 
hungry


----------



## RaspberryBeret

Penn said:


> hungry



WHORE!


----------



## kevron99

RaspberryBeret said:


> WHORE!



HO!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kevron99 said:


> HO!


 


bag


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> bag



purse


----------



## jetmonkey

strings





frozenrain said:


> purse


----------



## frozenrain

jetmonkey said:


> strings



Violin


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> Violin



player


----------



## belvak

tyky said:


> player



piano


----------



## tyky

belvak said:


> piano



notes


----------



## belvak

tyky said:


> notes



letters


----------



## frozenrain

belvak said:


> letters



chain


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> chain


 
link


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> link



genetic


----------



## desertrat

frozenrain said:


> genetic



Engineering.


----------



## frozenrain

desertrat said:


> Engineering.



industry


----------



## kevron99

frozenrain said:


> industry



polution


----------



## Penn

kevron99 said:


> polution


 
noise


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> noise



white


----------



## shiki

frozenrain said:


> white



power


----------



## frozenrain

shiki said:


> power



nuclear


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> nuclear


 
fission


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> fission



cataclysmic


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> cataclysmic


 
Un###kingbelievable!
(check the storm out!)


----------



## shiki

Penn said:


> Un###kingbelievable!
> (check the storm out!)



fubared


----------



## frozenrain

shiki said:


> fubared



mess


----------



## kevron99

frozenrain said:


> mess



stink


----------



## frozenrain

kevron99 said:


> stink



fuss


----------



## RaspberryBeret

frozenrain said:


> fuss



Whine


----------



## Homer J

RaspberryBeret said:


> Whine



Cheese


----------



## MrX

Homer J said:


> Cheese


 
Head


----------



## kevron99

MrX said:


> Head



bed


----------



## frozenrain

MrX said:


> Head



potato


----------



## MrX

kevron99 said:


> bed


 
sleeep


----------



## ICit

MrX said:


> sleeep




bedtime


----------



## MrX

ICit said:


> bedtime


 
comfort


----------



## frozenrain

ICit said:


> bedtime



story


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MrX said:


> comfort


 


southern


----------



## MrX

ImAChvyGirl said:


> southern


yum


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MrX said:


> yum


 


good


----------



## tyky

ImAChvyGirl said:


> good



tasty


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> tasty



freeze


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> freeze


 

pop


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> pop



soda


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

frozenrain said:


> soda


 

baking


----------



## belvak

ImAChvyGirl said:


> baking



cake


----------



## tyky

belvak said:


> cake



frosting


----------



## ICit

tyky said:


> frosting


yummy


----------



## frozenrain

ICit said:


> yummy



gummies


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> gummies



worms


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> worms



soil


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> soil



plant


----------



## shiki

nuclear


----------



## puggymom

energy


----------



## kevron99

puggymom said:


> energy



Powa!


----------



## whome20603

kevron99 said:


> Powa!



punch


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> punch


 


Hawaiian


----------



## Lugnut

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Hawaiian



beaches


----------



## frozenrain

Lugnut said:


> beaches



sand


----------



## MrX

frozenrain said:


> sand


 
man


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

frozenrain said:


> sand



crabs


----------



## belvak

MrX said:


> man





OldHillcrestGuy said:


> crabs



lice


----------



## frozenrain

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> crabs



claws


----------



## MrX

frozenrain said:


> craws


 
robster


----------



## frozenrain

MrX said:


> robster



did I get the spelling wrong?


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> did I get the spelling wrong?


 
yeah!

tail


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> yeah!
> 
> tail



(Sorry.)        cat


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> (Sorry.) cat


 
furry


----------



## MrX

frozenrain said:


> (Sorry.) cat


 
pussy


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> furry



slippers


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> pussy



private(s)


----------



## MrX

whome20603 said:


> private(s)


 
public


----------



## frozenrain

MrX said:


> public



property


----------



## Penn

MrX said:


> public


 
domain

pick one!


----------



## MrX

Penn said:


> domain


 
controller


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

MrX said:


> controller



air


----------



## MrX

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> air


 
head


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> head



ache


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> ache


 
spasm


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> spasm



pain


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> pain


 
throb


----------



## MrX

Penn said:


> throb


heart


----------



## Penn

MrX said:


> heart


 
murmur


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> murmur



condition


----------



## MrX

tyky said:


> condition


 
just one


----------



## Penn

MrX said:


> just one


 
singular


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> singular



wireless


----------



## ICit

whome20603 said:


> wireless



verizon


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

ICit said:


> verizon


 


Can you hear me now?


----------



## ICit

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Can you hear me now?



yeah!


----------



## kevron99

ICit said:


> yeah!



NO!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kevron99 said:


> NO!!


 

maybe so


----------



## ICit

ImAChvyGirl said:


> maybe so



maybe not?


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> maybe so



I don't know...


----------



## ICit

whome20603 said:


> I don't know...



figure it out


----------



## whome20603

ICit said:


> figure it out



stumped


----------



## puggymom

whome20603 said:


> stumped



tree


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> tree



trunk


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

frozenrain said:


> trunk



chest


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> chest


 

treasure


----------



## MrX

ImAChvyGirl said:


> treasure


 
island


----------



## frozenrain

*desert*



MrX said:


> island



desert


----------



## belvak

frozenrain said:


> desert



dry


----------



## frozenrain

belvak said:


> dry



arid


----------



## dn0121

deodorant


----------



## deemerma

dn0121 said:


> deodorant



perfume


----------



## Penn

deemerma said:


> perfume


 
cologne


----------



## SAB

Old Spice


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

SAB said:


> Old Spice


 


spice drops


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> spice drops



HOT


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> HOT


 

cold


----------



## jetmonkey

blooded


----------



## dn0121

blonde


----------



## MrX

dn0121 said:


> blonde


 
jokes


----------



## belvak

MrX said:


> jokes



teases


----------



## rich70

belvak said:


> teases



women


----------



## dn0121

trouble


----------



## belvak

dn0121 said:


> trouble



bother


----------



## whome20603

belvak said:


> bother



inconvenient


----------



## deemerma

whome20603 said:


> inconvenient



truth


----------



## toppick08

deemerma said:


> truth


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


>


 
fabrications


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> fabrications



lie


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> lie


 
avarice


----------



## godsbutterfly

Penn said:


> avarice



deception


----------



## FireBrand

godsbutterfly said:


> deception


devil


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> devil


 
angel


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> angel



wings


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> wings


 
halos


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> halos


aura


----------



## puggymom

FireBrand said:


> aura



princess


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> princess



queen


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> queen


mercury


----------



## deemerma

FireBrand said:


> mercury



rising


----------



## bcp

deemerma said:


> rising


star


----------



## Penn

bcp said:


> star


 
performer


----------



## ICit

Penn said:


> performer



dancer


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

ICit said:


> dancer


 


ballet


----------



## puggymom

ImAChvyGirl said:


> ballet



tu-tu


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> tu-tu


 
slipper


----------



## MrX

Penn said:


> slipper


 
clutch


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Penn said:


> slipper


 

glass


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> glass


 
looking


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> looking



good


----------



## godsbutterfly

toppick08 said:


> good



Behaved


----------



## puggymom

godsbutterfly said:


> Behaved



obedience


----------



## FireBrand

puggymom said:


> obedience


disciplined


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

FireBrand said:


> disciplined


 
punished


----------



## FireBrand

ImAChvyGirl said:


> punished


constrained


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> constrained


 
limited


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> limited



access


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> access


invitation


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> access


 
threshold(sp?)


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> invitation



party


----------



## bcp

Penn said:


> threshold(sp?)


 limit


----------



## greyhound

bcp said:


> limit



speed


----------



## puggymom

greyhound said:


> speed



movie


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> movie


 
cinema


----------



## bcp

Penn said:


> cinema


 film


----------



## Penn

bcp said:


> film


 
ratings


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> ratings



star


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

frozenrain said:


> star



porno


----------



## frozenrain

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> porno



naked


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> porno


 


movie


----------



## MrX

ImAChvyGirl said:


> movie


 
Bad


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MrX said:


> Bad


 


a$$


----------



## MrX

ImAChvyGirl said:


> a$$


 
biatch


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MrX said:


> biatch


 

poodle


----------



## MrX

ImAChvyGirl said:


> poodle


 
puppy


----------



## belvak

MrX said:


> puppy



puddle


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

belvak said:


> puddle


 



mudd


----------



## MrX

ImAChvyGirl said:


> mudd


 
vayne


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MrX said:


> vayne


 

awesome!!!!!


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> awesome!!!!!



smashing


----------



## whome20603

frozenrain said:


> smashing



*pumpkins*


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> *pumpkins*



halloween


----------



## belvak

rich70 said:


> halloween



scary


----------



## rich70

belvak said:


> scary



marriage


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> marriage


 

union


----------



## deemerma

ImAChvyGirl said:


> union



confederate


----------



## rich70

deemerma said:


> confederate



flag


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> flag


 

pole


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> pole



north


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> north



Maine


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Maine



lion


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> lion



Tiger


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Tiger



kitty cat


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> kitty cat


 

meow


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

ImAChvyGirl said:


> meow



pussy


----------



## frozenrain

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> pussy



boots


----------



## rich70

frozenrain said:


> boots



cowboy


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> cowboy


 


bronco


----------



## deemerma

ImAChvyGirl said:


> bronco



bucking

:edit:    to Old Hillcrest guy


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

deemerma said:


> bucking



Im not going to touch that one.


----------



## Penn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Im not going to touch that one.


 
that's easy - gelding


----------



## shiki

Penn said:


> that's easy - gelding



gelfling


----------



## puggymom

shiki said:


> gelfling



crystal


----------



## toppick08

puggymom said:


> crystal



ball


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> ball


 
debutant


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> debutant



Southern Belle


----------



## deemerma

toppick08 said:


> Southern *Belle*


Beauty


----------



## puggymom

deemerma said:


> Beauty



Beast


----------



## shiki

puggymom said:


> Beast



B.O.


----------



## puggymom

shiki said:


> B.O.



stinky


----------



## deemerma

puggymom said:


> stinky



feet


----------



## toppick08

deemerma said:


> feet



fetish(women's)......


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> fetish(women's)......


 
pedicure


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> pedicure


fungus


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> fungus



toejam


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> toejam


 
mold


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> mold



water


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> water


 
vapors


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> vapors


contrails


----------



## deemerma

Penn said:


> vapors



Japanese (Turning Japanese by the Vapours)

:edit: YouTube - The Vapours - Turning Japanese


----------



## puggymom

deemerma said:


> Japanese (turning)



sushi


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> sushi


 
delicacy


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> delicacy



truffle


----------



## puggymom

toppick08 said:


> truffle



Chocolate


----------



## hotmomma

puggymom said:


> Chocolate



delicious


----------



## Penn

hotmomma said:


> delicious


 
irresistable


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> irresistable



Matt Damon, err I mean sexy


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> Matt Damon, err I mean sexy


 
erotic


----------



## deemerma

Penn said:


> erotic



Kama Sutra


----------



## Penn

deemerma said:


> Kama Sutra


 
historical


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Penn said:


> historical


 


artifact


----------



## deemerma

ImAChvyGirl said:


> artifact



Archaeology


----------



## Penn

deemerma said:


> Archaeology


 
digs


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> digs



shovel


----------



## happyappygirl

-nosed


----------



## Penn

happyappygirl said:


> -nosed


 
dived


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> dived


crash


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> crash


 
wreck


----------



## deemerma

FireBrand said:


> crash



burn


----------



## toppick08

deemerma said:


> burn



out


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> out


 
law


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> law


sheriff


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> sheriff


 
posse


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> posse



group


----------



## deemerma

puggymom said:


> group



club  (even though that's not the first word that came to mind)


----------



## puggymom

deemerma said:


> club  (even though that's not the first word that came to mind)



med

orgy?


----------



## deemerma

puggymom said:


> med
> 
> orgy?


----------



## deemerma

puggymom said:


> med
> 
> orgy?



surgery


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

deemerma said:


> surgery



implants


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> implants


 


fake


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> fake


 
enhancement?


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> enhancement?



magnify


----------



## puggymom

toppick08 said:


> magnify



glass


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

puggymom said:


> glass



house


----------



## toppick08

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> house



plant


----------



## happyappygirl

toppick08 said:


> plant


-ters wart


----------



## puggymom

happyappygirl said:


> -ters wart



frog


----------



## rich70

puggymom said:


> frog



prince


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

rich70 said:


> prince



princess


----------



## puggymom

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> princess


tiara


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

puggymom said:


> tiara


 
bling bling


----------



## puggymom

ImAChvyGirl said:


> bling bling



jewelery


----------



## whome20603

puggymom said:


> jewelery



Diamonds


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> Diamonds


 


pearls


----------



## puggymom

ImAChvyGirl said:


> pearls


 
oyster


----------



## lkrbrady1

puggymom said:


> oyster



clam


----------



## Penn

lkrbrady1 said:


> clam


 
chowder


----------



## deemerma

Penn said:


> chowder



New England


----------



## hotmomma

deemerma said:


> New England



patriots


----------



## deemerma

hotmomma said:


> patriots



SUCK


----------



## Penn

deemerma said:


> SUCK


 
Giants!


----------



## happyappygirl

Penn said:


> Giants!


Lilliputian


----------



## FireBrand

happyappygirl said:


> Lilliputian


midgets


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> midgets


 
racers


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> racers


submarine


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> submarine


 
backseat drivers


----------



## hotmomma

Penn said:


> backseat drivers



annoying


----------



## toppick08

hotmomma said:


> annoying



toppick08


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> toppick08


 
narcissism


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> narcissism


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


>


 
sarcasm


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


>



    Mariah carey   aka bimbo


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> *Mariah carey   *aka bimbo




hot


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> hot



steam (toppick you would never be able to get in the bathroom if you lived with Mariah)


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> steam (toppick you would never be able to get in the bathroom if you lived with Mariah)



shower


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> shower



curtain


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> curtain



rod


----------



## puggymom

toppick08 said:


> rod



um...i'll behave
fishing


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> um...i'll behave
> fishing



net


----------



## toppick08

puggymom said:


> um...i'll behave
> fishing



pole.........


----------



## puggymom

toppick08 said:


> pole.........



c'mon now!!
ice


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> c'mon now!!
> ice



queen


----------



## toppick08

puggymom said:


> c'mon now!!
> ice



tong


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> tong



hair


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> hair


broadway


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> broadway



stage


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> stage


orchestra


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> orchestra



conductor


----------



## remaxrealtor

frozenrain said:


> conductor



train


----------



## frozenrain

remaxrealtor said:


> train



station


----------



## Penn

remaxrealtor said:


> train


 
gravy


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> gravy



roast


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> roast



beef


----------



## FireBrand

puggymom said:


> beef


dispute


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> beef



horseradish


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> horseradish


 
heartburn


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> heartburn



indigestion


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> indigestion


 
Geek


----------



## deemerma

Penn said:


> Geek



Disney


----------



## puggymom

deemerma said:


> Disney



mouse


----------



## deemerma

puggymom said:


> mouse



rodent


----------



## Penn

deemerma said:


> rodent


 
cheesy


----------



## deemerma

Penn said:


> cheesy



bread


----------



## tyky

deemerma said:


> bread



sticks


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

tyky said:


> sticks



stones


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> stones


 

slate


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> slate


 
chalk


----------



## Kain99

board


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> board


 
walk


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> walk



run


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> run



exercise


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

frozenrain said:


> exercise


 
SEX


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> SEX



position


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> position



job


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> job



career


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> career



fair


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> fair



justice


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> justice



court


----------



## rich70

puggymom said:


> court



house


----------



## puggymom

rich70 said:


> house



plant


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> court



documents


----------



## rich70

puggymom said:


> plant



marijiuana


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> marijiuana


 



bad


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> bad



naughty


----------



## RareBreed

frozenrain said:


> naughty



spanking


----------



## whome20603

RareBreed said:


> spanking



cry


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> cry





hug


----------



## RareBreed

toppick08 said:


> hug



squeeze


----------



## toppick08

RareBreed said:


> squeeze



toothpaste


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> toothpaste



brush


----------



## BudLight1985

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> brush



TRUCK


----------



## hotmomma

BudLight1985 said:


> TRUCK



dump


----------



## puggymom

hotmomma said:


> dump



trash


----------



## BudLight1985

puggymom said:


> trash



bin


----------



## BudLight1985

BudLight1985 said:


> bin



laden


----------



## puggymom

BudLight1985 said:


> laden



burden


----------



## happyappygirl

puggymom said:


> burden


beast


----------



## Penn

happyappygirl said:


> beast


 
animal


----------



## happyappygirl

Penn said:


> animal


pony-people


----------



## MrX

happyappygirl said:


> pony-people


 
like to be ridden


----------



## Penn

MrX said:


> like to be ridden


 
fetish


----------



## dawn

Penn said:


> fetish



shoe


----------



## toppick08

dawn said:


> shoe



feet


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> feet


 
yard


----------



## MrX

toppick08 said:


> feet


 
dogs


----------



## happyappygirl

MrX said:


> dogs


fleas


----------



## frozenrain

happyappygirl said:


> fleas



parasites


----------



## toppick08

happyappygirl said:


> fleas



bite


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> bite



love


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> love



pure


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> pure



innocent


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> innocent



child


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> child


 
naivety


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> child



golden


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> golden


 
oldie


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> oldie



goodie


----------



## BudLight1985

toppick08 said:


> goodie



bag


----------



## toppick08

BudLight1985 said:


> bag



lady


----------



## MrX

toppick08 said:


> lady


bug


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> lady


 
finger


----------



## MrX

Penn said:


> finger


lickin'


----------



## toppick08

MrX said:


> lickin'



good


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> good


 
timing


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> timing



chain


----------



## BudLight1985

toppick08 said:


> chain



gang


----------



## BudLight1985

BudLight1985 said:


> gang



bang


----------



## FireBrand

BudLight1985 said:


> bang


& olufsen


----------



## puggymom

FireBrand said:


> & olufsen



electronics


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> electronics


 
receivers


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> receivers



transmission


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> transmission


broadcast


----------



## puggymom

FireBrand said:


> broadcast



news


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> broadcast


 
female chorusline


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> female chorusline



Rockette


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> Rockette


 
legs


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> legs



kick


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> kick



boxing


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> boxing



gloves


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> gloves



winter


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> gloves


 
mechanics


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> mechanics



car


----------



## godsbutterfly

puggymom said:


> car



driver


----------



## Penn

godsbutterfly said:


> driver


 
iron


----------



## godsbutterfly

Penn said:


> iron



steam


----------



## puggymom

godsbutterfly said:


> steam



train


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> train


station


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


> station



television


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> television


channel


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> channel


english


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> english



literature


----------



## BudLight1985

tyky said:


> literature



sucks!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

BudLight1985 said:


> sucks!



nipple


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> nipple


 

rubber


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> rubber



plastic


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> plastic


 
paper


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> paper



cut (ouch)


----------



## cdb82

frozenrain said:


> cut (ouch)




Pain


----------



## frozenrain

cdb82 said:


> Pain



phantom


----------



## whome20603

frozenrain said:


> phantom



opera


----------



## puggymom

whome20603 said:


> opera



sing


----------



## Bronwyn

puggymom said:


> sing



song


----------



## MrX

Bronwyn said:


> song


 
bird


----------



## frozenrain

MrX said:


> bird



lady


----------



## belvak

frozenrain said:


> lady



godiva


----------



## MrX

belvak said:


> godiva


 
Chocolate


----------



## Bronwyn

MrX said:


> bird



big


----------



## frozenrain

MrX said:


> Chocolate



cocoa


----------



## belvak

frozenrain said:


> cocoa



puffs


----------



## Bronwyn

belvak said:


> puffs



cotton


----------



## tyky

Bronwyn said:


> cotton



balls


----------



## Bronwyn

tyky said:


> balls



crab


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> crab



blue.......


----------



## hotmomma

toppick08 said:


> blue.......



MOON


----------



## Kain99

hotmomma said:


> MOON



stars


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> stars



romantic


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> romantic



smooch


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> smooch



cheapskape


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> cheapskape



pollution


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> pollution


----------



## GopherM

Bronwyn said:


> pollution



Confusion


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Confusion


 
bewildered


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> bewildered


dazed


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> dazed


 
zonked


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> zonked



tired


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> tired


 
spare


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> spare



tire


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> tire


 
tread


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> tread



mill


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> mill



steel.


----------



## puggymom

toppick08 said:


> steel.



blue


----------



## toppick08

puggymom said:


> blue



berry


----------



## puggymom

toppick08 said:


> berry



field


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> berry



cherry


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> cherry



pie


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> pie


 
crust


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> crust



earth


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> earth


 
magma


----------



## URVIRGO

Dr. Evil


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> magma



silicon


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> silicon


 
chip


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> chip



defect


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> defect



error


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> error


flaw


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> flaw


 
minor


----------



## puggymom

FireBrand said:


> flaw



imperfect


----------



## GopherM

puggymom said:


> imperfect




mankind


----------



## puggymom

GopherM said:


> mankind



human


----------



## MJ

puggymom said:


> human


nature


----------



## Penn

MJ said:


> nature


 
greenpeace


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> greenpeace



environment


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> environment


 
surroundings


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> surroundings



Decor


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> Decor


 
furniture


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> furniture



dust


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> dust


 
Pledge


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> Pledge



Endust


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> Endust



cleaner


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> cleaner



pine-sol


----------



## puggymom

toppick08 said:


> pine-sol



mop


----------



## toppick08

puggymom said:


> mop



head


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> head



relief


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> relief


 
movement


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> movement



(waste  if we want to go back to post #1)

musical


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> (waste if we want to go back to post #1)
> 
> musical


 
chairs


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> chairs



lounge


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> lounge


 
lizard


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> lizard



skink


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> skink



blue


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> blue



lagoon


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> lagoon



swamp


----------



## GopherM

jaybeeztoo said:


> lagoon



creature


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> creature


 
feature


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> feature



matinee


----------



## amotley

cheap


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> cheap


 
trick


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> trick



treat


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> treat



sweet


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> sweet



nectar


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> nectar



honey.


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> nectar


 
Hi honey!


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> honey.




litigation


----------



## toppick08

GopherM said:


> litigation



shiat.....


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> Hi honey!



bee

Hi honey 

(oops now Harley is gonna kick you ass  )


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> bee
> 
> Hi honey
> 
> (oops now *Harley is gonna kick you ass * )



I know....


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> I know....



I meant Penn, but then I saw your post (I was a little slow.)  You both are in trouble now


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> I meant Penn, but then I saw your post (I was a little slow.) You both are in trouble now


 
deep shaitt


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> deep shaitt



trouble


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> trouble



double


----------



## amotley

toppick08 said:


> double



twins


----------



## frozenrain

amotley said:


> twins



siblings


----------



## amotley

frozenrain said:


> siblings



family


----------



## frozenrain

amotley said:


> family



tree


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> tree



falcata


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> falcata


 
sword


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> sword



spanish oak


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> sword


excalibur


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> excalibur



legend


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> legend



guide


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> guide



language


----------



## amotley

frozenrain said:


> language



foul


----------



## frozenrain

amotley said:


> foul



caustic


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> caustic



base


----------



## amotley

toppick08 said:


> base



military


----------



## frozenrain

amotley said:


> military



logistics


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> logistics




storekeeper


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> storekeeper


 
manager


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> manager



azzhat


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> azzhat


 
dutch


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> dutch



courage


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> courage


 
wimpy


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> wimpy



timid


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> timid


 
spineless


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> spineless



amoeba


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> dutch



tulips


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> tulips


 
petals


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> petals



flower


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


> flower



vase


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> vase



crystal


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> crystal



swag  (of course meth would have been the easy answer)


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> swag (of course meth would have been the easy answer)


 
pcp


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> pcp



hallucination


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> hallucination


 
headtrip


----------



## amotley

Penn said:


> headtrip



Southern Maryland Community Forums


----------



## jaybeeztoo

amotley said:


> Southern Maryland Community Forums



drama!!!


----------



## amotley

jaybeeztoo said:


> drama!!!



childish


----------



## jaybeeztoo

amotley said:


> childish



juvenile


----------



## amotley

jaybeeztoo said:


> juvenile



young


----------



## FireBrand

amotley said:


> young


naive


----------



## amotley

FireBrand said:


> naive



innocent


----------



## jaybeeztoo

amotley said:


> innocent



pure


----------



## amotley

jaybeeztoo said:


> pure



natural


----------



## jaybeeztoo

amotley said:


> natural



real


----------



## amotley

jaybeeztoo said:


> real



fake


----------



## jaybeeztoo

amotley said:


> fake



implants


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> implants



hard


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> hard



stiff


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> stiff



body


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> body



frame


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> frame



straightener


----------



## amotley

toppick08 said:


> straightener



curler


----------



## jaybeeztoo

amotley said:


> curler



iron


----------



## toppick08

amotley said:


> curler



hair


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> hair



pubic


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> pubic



private


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> private



secretive


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> secretive


 
sensitive


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> secretive



women.......


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> sensitive



emotional


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> women.......


 
brutal


----------



## amotley

Penn said:


> brutal



men


----------



## jaybeeztoo

amotley said:


> men



hunks


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> hunks


 
weasels


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> weasels



squirrels.....


----------



## amotley

toppick08 said:


> squirrels.....



road kill


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> road kill


 
chicken


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> chicken



breast


----------



## amotley

jaybeeztoo said:


> breast



bra


----------



## toppick08

amotley said:


> bra



strap


----------



## amotley

toppick08 said:


> strap



on


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> on


 
clips


----------



## amotley

Penn said:


> clips



barrets


----------



## GopherM

amotley said:


> barrets



scrunchies


----------



## amotley

GopherM said:


> scrunchies



pig tails


----------



## GopherM

amotley said:


> pig tails



trotters


----------



## amotley

GopherM said:


> trotters



hoofs


----------



## puggymom

amotley said:


> hoofs



pig


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> pig



pork


----------



## amotley

frozenrain said:


> pork



the other white meat


----------



## GopherM

amotley said:


> the other white meat




Madonna


----------



## amotley

GopherM said:


> Madonna



A-Rod


----------



## frozenrain

amotley said:


> A-Rod


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


>


(he's a baseball player frozenrain)

puzzled


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> (he's a baseball player frozenrain)
> 
> puzzled


 
confussed


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> (he's a baseball player frozenrain)
> 
> puzzled



thankyou


----------



## frozenrain

frozenrain said:


> thankyou



bewildered


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> bewildered




blonde


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> blonde



moment


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> moment



time


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> time



hourglass


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> hourglass


 
timeless


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> timeless



gene(yes there is a gene called Timeless)


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> gene(yes there is a gene called Timeless)



looks


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> looks


 
appears


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> appears



visible


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> visible


 
trace


----------



## bcp

Penn said:


> trace


 minute


----------



## BudLight1985

bcp said:


> minute



hahaha funny, the Colts actually thought that they could make a difference in a MINUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## deemerma

BudLight1985 said:


> hahaha funny, the Colts actually thought that they could make a difference in a MINUTE!!!!!!!



ummmmmmmmm......................???
Redskins?


----------



## BudLight1985

deemerma said:


> ummmmmmmmm......................???
> Redskins?



YUP!!!


----------



## puggymom

BudLight1985 said:


> YUP!!!



affirm


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> affirm



declare


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> declare



customs


----------



## whome20603

GopherM said:


> customs



patient


----------



## BudLight1985

whome20603 said:


> patient



refusal


----------



## Penn

BudLight1985 said:


> refusal


 
denial


----------



## GopherM

Egypt


----------



## cdb82

GopherM said:


> Egypt




pyramids


----------



## frozenrain

cdb82 said:


> pyramids



pharoh


----------



## GopherM

ants


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> ants



piss      (sorry but when we moved into our house last year they came in the livingroom and bit my foot-lucky none this year)


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> piss      (sorry but when we moved into our house last year they came in the livingroom and bit my foot-lucky none this year)



urine


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> urine


 
wizz(men take them )


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> wizz


sorcerer


----------



## GopherM

monthly curse


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> sorcerer


 
pot stirrer


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> pot stirrer


agitator


----------



## deemerma

FireBrand said:


> agitator



washing machine


----------



## dawn

deemerma said:


> washing machine



clothes


----------



## Penn

dawn said:


> clothes


 
hamper


----------



## deemerma

Penn said:


> hamper



progress


----------



## Penn

deemerma said:


> progress


 
advance


----------



## deemerma

Penn said:


> advance



cash


----------



## Penn

deemerma said:


> cash


 
credit


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> credit



card


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> card



hallmark


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> hallmark


 
crayon


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> crayon



color


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> color



shade


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> shade


 
hue


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> hue



socks


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> socks



ODD (yes there is a big black hole in space that sucks up socks!)


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> ODD (yes there is a big black hole in space that sucks up socks!)



weird


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> weird



mental


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> mental



mind


----------



## deemerma

puggymom said:


> mind



matter


----------



## Bronwyn

deemerma said:


> matter



atoms


----------



## cdb82

Bronwyn said:


> atoms



Electron


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

cdb82 said:


> Electron


 

neutron


----------



## MrX

ImAChvyGirl said:


> neutron


 
jimmy


----------



## GopherM

window


----------



## toppick08

MrX said:


> jimmy



hardcrab


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

toppick08 said:


> hardcrab


 
back fin


----------



## MrX

ImAChvyGirl said:


> back fin


 
beeer


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MrX said:


> beeer


 
pong


----------



## MrX

ImAChvyGirl said:


> pong


ping


----------



## puggymom

MrX said:


> ping



dent


----------



## frozenrain

MrX said:


> ping



bra


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> bra


 
protector


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> protector



pocket


----------



## MrX

whome20603 said:


> pocket


 
pool


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MrX said:


> pool


 
balls


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> balls



fire


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> fire


 
ladder


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

frozenrain said:


> fire


 

dragon


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> dragon



breath


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> breath


 
hangover


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> hangover



vomit


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> vomit


 
upchuck


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> upchuck



hurl


----------



## frozenrain

Bronwyn said:


> hurl



javelin


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> javelin


 
spear


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> spear



sword


----------



## rich70

puggymom said:


> sword



fight


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> fight


 

make up


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> make up


 
Bare Minerals


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> make up



lipstick


----------



## RareBreed

frozenrain said:


> lipstick



kiss


----------



## rich70

RareBreed said:


> kiss



tounge


----------



## Penn

rich70 said:


> tounge


 
pierced


----------



## rich70

Penn said:


> pierced



nipple


----------



## Penn

rich70 said:


> nipple


 
baby feeder


----------



## rich70

Penn said:


> baby feeder



bottle


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> bottle



beer


----------



## frozenrain

rich70 said:


> tounge



tonsil hockey


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> beer



drunk


----------



## Penn

rich70 said:


> drunk


 
skunk


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> skunk



stink


----------



## GopherM

cabbage


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> cabbage


 
moola!


----------



## MrX

Penn said:


> moola!


 
Comcast


----------



## rich70

MrX said:


> Comcast



cable


----------



## happyappygirl

rich70 said:


> cable


suspend


----------



## frozenrain

happyappygirl said:


> suspend



hang


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> hang


 
drape


----------



## RareBreed

Penn said:


> drape



curtain


----------



## happyappygirl

RareBreed said:


> curtain


shower


----------



## deemerma

happyappygirl said:


> shower



Gel


----------



## Penn

deemerma said:


> Gel


 
rinse


----------



## happyappygirl

Penn said:


> rinse


hose


----------



## Poohhunny1605

happyappygirl said:


> hose



Garden


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Garden


 

of Eden


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> of Eden


 
beginning


----------



## Kittykat33

Penn said:


> beginning



end


----------



## tyky

Kittykat33 said:


> end



finish


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


> finish


line


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> line


 
dance


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> dance



floor


----------



## frozenrain

whome20603 said:


> floor



board


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> board



diving


----------



## cdb82

frozenrain said:


> board



Plank


----------



## puggymom

cdb82 said:


> Plank



pirate


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> pirate


 
buccaneer


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> buccaneer


mascot


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> mascot



team


----------



## godsbutterfly

frozenrain said:


> team



Squad


----------



## frozenrain

godsbutterfly said:


> Squad



olympic


----------



## godsbutterfly

frozenrain said:


> olympic



Herculean


----------



## Penn

godsbutterfly said:


> Herculean


 
Macho man


----------



## godsbutterfly

Penn said:


> Macho man



Where? J/K   Village People


----------



## puggymom

godsbutterfly said:


> Where? J/K   Village People



Hilary Clinton


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> Hilary Clinton


 
PIAPS(let's see who knows what that means!)


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> PIAPS(let's see who knows what that means!)



PIg In A Pant Suit


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> PIg In A Pant Suit





shopping
**I had a hard time having an accociation with this one**


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


>


hope you didn't spill your drink!

bagging


----------



## godsbutterfly

Penn said:


> hope you didn't spill your drink!
> 
> bagging



breaking!


----------



## puggymom

godsbutterfly said:


> breaking!



glass


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> glass


 
shattered


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> glass



stained


----------



## godsbutterfly

Penn said:


> shattered



Devestated


----------



## puggymom

godsbutterfly said:


> Devestated


upset


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> upset



crying


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> crying



eyes


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> eyes



nose


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


> nose



smell


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> smell



stink


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


> stink


bug


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> bug



electronic


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> electronic



gadgets


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


> gadgets


gizmo


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> gizmo


 
are batteries included? 

thingamagig


----------



## deemerma

Penn said:


> are batteries included?
> 
> thingamagig



whatchamacallit


----------



## puggymom

deemerma said:


> whatchamacallit



candy bar


----------



## deemerma

puggymom said:


> candy bar



nutz                      (behave!)


----------



## BuddyLee

deemerma said:


> nutz (behave!)


Planters


----------



## toppick08

BuddyLee said:


> Planters





cashews


----------



## BuddyLee

toppick08 said:


> cashews


Can't sleep damn'it.

Walnuts.


----------



## toppick08

BuddyLee said:


> Can't sleep damn'it.
> 
> Walnuts.



pecans


----------



## BuddyLee

toppick08 said:


> pecans


Chestnut


----------



## toppick08

BuddyLee said:


> Chestnut



hickory


----------



## BuddyLee

toppick08 said:


> hickory


Charcoal


----------



## toppick08

BuddyLee said:


> Charcoal



fluid


----------



## BuddyLee

toppick08 said:


> fluid


Roses Place II


----------



## toppick08

BuddyLee said:


> Roses Place II







sticky


----------



## BuddyLee

toppick08 said:


> sticky


Bun


----------



## toppick08

BuddyLee said:


> Bun



hamburger


----------



## BuddyLee

toppick08 said:


> hamburger


cheeseburger...cheeseburger...cheeseburger...cheeseburger.

Ah, SNL memories.


----------



## toppick08

BuddyLee said:


> cheeseburger...cheeseburger...cheeseburger...cheeseburger.
> 
> Ah, *SNL* memories.





no coke, pepsi.....


television


----------



## BuddyLee

toppick08 said:


> television


Picture box.


----------



## toppick08

BuddyLee said:


> Picture *box*.



cardboard..., one word


----------



## BuddyLee

toppick08 said:


> cardboard..., one word


...but I have so much to share.

Baler.


----------



## toppick08

BuddyLee said:


> ...but I have so much to share.
> 
> Baler.



hay


----------



## BuddyLee

toppick08 said:


> hay


straw


----------



## toppick08

BuddyLee said:


> straw



hat


----------



## BuddyLee

toppick08 said:


> hat


Redskins.


----------



## toppick08

BuddyLee said:


> Redskins.





Cowboys.....


----------



## BuddyLee

toppick08 said:


> Cowboys.....


ewwwwwwwww...

...how could you associate the two?

I have two words.

*EPIC FAIL*


----------



## toppick08

BuddyLee said:


> ewwwwwwwww...
> 
> ...how could you *associate the two?
> *I have two words.
> 
> *EPIC FAIL*



rivals


----------



## BuddyLee

toppick08 said:


> rivals


competition


----------



## toppick08

BuddyLee said:


> competition



sports


----------



## toppick08

smoke break.....


----------



## Inkpen

toppick08 said:


> smoke break.....



outside


----------



## toppick08

Inkpen said:


> outside



bar


----------



## Inkpen

toppick08 said:


> bar



Tiki


----------



## toppick08

Inkpen said:


> Tiki



candle


----------



## Inkpen

toppick08 said:


> candle



wax


----------



## toppick08

Inkpen said:


> wax



turtle


----------



## Inkpen

toppick08 said:


> turtle



S...L.....O....W..........


----------



## toppick08

Inkpen said:


> S...L.....O....W..........





down


----------



## Inkpen

toppick08 said:


> down



( I was thing of the Comcast ads with the 2 turtles...)


Down....

Feathers!!!!


----------



## Penn

Inkpen said:


> ( I was thing of the Comcast ads with the 2 turtles...)
> 
> 
> Down....
> 
> Feathers!!!!


 
goose


----------



## GopherM

Ouch


----------



## belvak

GopherM said:


> Ouch



hurt


----------



## Penn

belvak said:


> hurt


 
glower


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> glower



stare


----------



## whome20603

belvak said:


> stare



creepy


----------



## belvak

whome20603 said:


> creepy



 I am not!!! J/K 

Creepy

Weird


----------



## frozenrain

belvak said:


> I am not!!! J/K
> 
> Creepy
> 
> Weird



pervert


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> pervert



flasher


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> flasher



naked


----------



## rich70

frozenrain said:


> naked



sex


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> sex



wild


----------



## puggymom

whome20603 said:


> wild



horse


----------



## frozenrain

whome20603 said:


> wild



cowboy


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> cowboy



wild west


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

puggymom said:


> wild west


 


tumbleweeds


----------



## puggymom

ImAChvyGirl said:


> tumbleweeds



dry


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> dry



wet


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> wet



lips


----------



## happyappygirl

rich70 said:


> lips


boot


----------



## frozenrain

happyappygirl said:


> boot



cowboy (sorry I keep thinking about cowboys today)


----------



## GopherM

beans


----------



## rich70

GopherM said:


> beans



farts


----------



## GopherM

rich70 said:


> farts



wet (again)


----------



## frozenrain

rich70 said:


> farts



flatulence
Facts on Farts


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> flatulence
> Facts on Farts


 
rearburp


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> rearburp



gas


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> rearburp



foul


----------



## puggymom

whome20603 said:


> foul


odor


----------



## whome20603

puggymom said:


> odor



eater


----------



## puggymom

whome20603 said:


> eater



purple people


----------



## frozenrain

whome20603 said:


> foul



play


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> play



swingset


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> swingset



slide


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> slide



slip


----------



## puggymom

whome20603 said:


> slip



FALL


----------



## lkrbrady1

puggymom said:


> FALL



down


----------



## whome20603

lkrbrady1 said:


> down



touch


----------



## jaybeeztoo

whome20603 said:


> touch



fondle


----------



## rich70

jaybeeztoo said:


> fondle



caress


----------



## puggymom

rich70 said:


> caress



soap


----------



## rich70

puggymom said:


> soap



clean


----------



## puggymom

rich70 said:


> clean



cut


----------



## jaybeeztoo

rich70 said:


> clean



scour


----------



## Inkpen

jaybeeztoo said:


> scour



Scrub


----------



## deemerma

Inkpen said:


> Scrub



soft


----------



## belvak

deemerma said:


> soft



cushion


----------



## frozenrain

belvak said:


> cushion



needle


----------



## godsbutterfly

frozenrain said:


> needle



Nag


----------



## GopherM

godsbutterfly said:


> Nag




tweek


----------



## godsbutterfly

GopherM said:


> tweek



Irk


----------



## frozenrain

godsbutterfly said:


> Irk



annoy


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> annoy


bother


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> bother



pester


----------



## Inkpen

frozenrain said:


> pester



pest


----------



## puggymom

Inkpen said:


> pest



bug


----------



## godsbutterfly

puggymom said:


> bug



Volkswagon


----------



## Inkpen

godsbutterfly said:


> Volkswagon



Hippies!!!


----------



## rich70

Inkpen said:


> Hippies!!!



weed


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> weed



Pot


----------



## dawn

Kittykat33 said:


> Pot



kettle


----------



## deemerma

dawn said:


> kettle



Corn


----------



## puggymom

deemerma said:


> Corn



cob


----------



## Inkpen

puggymom said:


> cob



Island


----------



## puggymom

Inkpen said:


> Island


Hawaii


----------



## godsbutterfly

puggymom said:


> Hawaii



Leis


----------



## Inkpen

godsbutterfly said:


> Leis



plumeria


----------



## FireBrand

Inkpen said:


> plumeria


 
incense


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> incense


 
anger


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> anger



hatred


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> anger


rage


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> rage



fire


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> fire



fighter


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> fighter


 
rebel


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> rebel



opposing


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> opposing


polarizing


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> polarizing



filters


----------



## amotley

frozenrain said:


> filters



air conditioner


----------



## GopherM

amotley said:


> air conditioner



trees


----------



## amotley

GopherM said:


> trees



leaves


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> trees



shade


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> shade


 
tinge


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> tinge



color


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> color


 
magenta


----------



## amotley

Penn said:


> magenta



blues clues


----------



## tyky

amotley said:


> blues clues



cartoon


----------



## amotley

tyky said:


> cartoon



kimba the white lion lol


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> kimba the white lion lol


 
tiger


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> tiger



cat


----------



## jaybeeztoo

puggymom said:


> cat



kitten


----------



## rich70

jaybeeztoo said:


> kitten



meow


----------



## Penn

rich70 said:


> meow


 
pussymoan


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> pussymoan



bark


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> bark


 
yap


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> yap



noise


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


> noise


loud


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> loud


boom


----------



## Inkpen

tyky said:


> noise



decibels


----------



## Penn

Inkpen said:


> decibels


 
watts


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> watts


ghetto


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> ghetto


 
da hood


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> da hood


da trunk


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> da trunk


 
belongings


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> belongings


baggage


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> baggage


 
memories


----------



## godsbutterfly

Penn said:


> memories



Reflections


----------



## FireBrand

godsbutterfly said:


> Reflections


introspection


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> introspection



poetry


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> poetry



stanzas


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> stanzas




Nissan


----------



## puggymom

GopherM said:


> Nissan



car


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

puggymom said:


> car


 

vehicle


----------



## puggymom

ImAChvyGirl said:


> vehicle



road


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> road


 
rash


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> rash



poison ivy


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

puggymom said:


> poison ivy


 

UMA THERMAN


----------



## puggymom

ImAChvyGirl said:


> UMA THERMAN



pulp fiction


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> pulp fiction


 
paper chase


----------



## deemerma

Penn said:


> paper chase



steeplechase


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

deemerma said:


> steeplechase


 

horsies


----------



## Lugnut

ImAChvyGirl said:


> horsies



crazy!


----------



## GopherM

Lugnut said:


> crazy!




subjective


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> subjective



objective


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> objective



unbiased


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> unbiased



neutral


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> neutral



beige


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> beige


 
ecru


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> ecru




Khaki


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> Khaki



Dockers


----------



## yankee44

toppick08 said:


> Dockers



Pants


----------



## frozenrain

yankee44 said:


> Pants



hot


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> hot



sauce


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> sauce



noodles


----------



## RaspberryBeret

tyky said:


> noodles



fried


----------



## tyky

RaspberryBeret said:


> fried



chicken


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> chicken



necks


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> necks



red


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> red



ass


----------



## rich70

toppick08 said:


> ass



crack


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> crack



kills


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


> kills



murder


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> murder


 
mayhem


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> mayhem


chaos


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> chaos


 
SNAFU(who's got that one?)


----------



## amotley

Penn said:


> SNAFU(who's got that one?)



problem


----------



## puggymom

amotley said:


> problem



solution


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> solution


 
fix


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> fix



handyman


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> handyman


 
guy with a tool


----------



## amotley

Penn said:


> guy with a tool



meat


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> meat


 
sausage


----------



## amotley

Penn said:


> sausage



HOT


----------



## toppick08

amotley said:


> HOT



cold


----------



## puggymom

North pole


----------



## amotley

toppick08 said:


> cold



ice


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> North pole


 
claw


----------



## toppick08

amotley said:


> ice



hockey


----------



## amotley

toppick08 said:


> hockey



puck


----------



## toppick08

amotley said:


> puck



goal


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> goal


 
score!


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> score!



horn


----------



## amotley

toppick08 said:


> horn



blow


----------



## toppick08

amotley said:


> blow



hard


----------



## amotley

toppick08 said:


> hard



wood


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> wood


 
toothpick


----------



## amotley

Penn said:


> toothpick



gums


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> gums


 
old age sex


----------



## amotley

Penn said:


> old age sex



dry


----------



## toppick08

amotley said:


> dry



out


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> out



inn


----------



## Penn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> inn


 
hostelery


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> hostelery


youth


----------



## toppick08

puggymom said:


> youth



dumb


----------



## puggymom

toppick08 said:


> dumb



arse


----------



## toppick08

puggymom said:


> arse



hole


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> arse


 
jackazz


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> jackazz



donkey


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> donkey


 
burro


----------



## toppick08

puggymom said:


> donkey



mule


----------



## Inkpen

toppick08 said:


> mule



stubborn


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Inkpen said:


> stubborn



women


----------



## Inkpen

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> women



power


----------



## puggymom

Inkpen said:


> stubborn



butthead


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> butthead


 
beavis


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> beavis


MTV


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> beavis



MTV


----------



## puggymom

toppick08 said:


> MTV



JINX!


----------



## amotley

puggymom said:


> JINX!



knock wood


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> knock wood


 
woodpecker


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> woodpecker


woody


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> woodpecker



pileated


----------



## puggymom

bird


----------



## FireBrand

puggymom said:


> bird


hitchcock


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> hitchcock


suspense


----------



## belvak

frozenrain said:


> suspense



terror


----------



## amotley

belvak said:


> terror



rush hour through waldorf lol


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> rush hour through waldorf lol


 
tightwad


----------



## belvak

amotley said:


> *rush hour* through waldorf lol





commute


----------



## godsbutterfly

amotley said:


> rush hour through waldorf lol



"Idle" time!


----------



## amotley

godsbutterfly said:


> "Idle" time!



zero


----------



## puggymom

godsbutterfly said:


> "Idle" time!



bored


----------



## FireBrand

amotley said:


> zero


zilch


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> zilch


 
no mas!


----------



## godsbutterfly

Penn said:


> no mas!



I wish! Seriously - hollow


----------



## belvak

godsbutterfly said:


> I wish! Seriously - hollow



empty


----------



## godsbutterfly

belvak said:


> empty



weightless


----------



## toppick08

godsbutterfly said:


> weightless



empty


----------



## amotley

toppick08 said:


> empty



gone


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> gone


 
vacant


----------



## amotley

Penn said:


> vacant



hotel


----------



## belvak

amotley said:


> hotel



california!!!


----------



## amotley

belvak said:


> california!!!



eagles


----------



## belvak

amotley said:


> eagles



band


----------



## amotley

belvak said:


> band



aid


----------



## belvak

amotley said:


> aid



assist


----------



## tyky

belvak said:


> assist



help


----------



## GopherM

beatles album


----------



## deemerma

GopherM said:


> beatles album



Abbey Road


----------



## Penn

deemerma said:


> Abbey Road


 
Penny Lane


----------



## amotley

Penn said:


> Penny Lane



lonely hearts club


----------



## FireBrand

amotley said:


> lonely hearts club


revolver


----------



## amotley

FireBrand said:


> revolver



velvet


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> velvet


 
underground


----------



## amotley

Penn said:


> underground



railroad


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> railroad


 
trestle


----------



## amotley

Penn said:


> trestle



river


----------



## rich70

amotley said:


> river



bed


----------



## GopherM

rich70 said:


> bed



oyster


----------



## rich70

GopherM said:


> oyster



raw


----------



## lkrbrady1

rich70 said:


> raw



meat


----------



## rich70

lkrbrady1 said:


> meat



steak


----------



## amotley

rich70 said:


> steak



A1 sauce


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> A1 sauce


 
no need


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> no need



true


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> true


 
statement


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> statement



quote


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> quote


 
assessment


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> assessment



tax....


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> tax....


 
H & R Block?


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> H & R Block?





sister


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> sister


 
Soljah


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> Soljah



BET


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> BET


 
entertainment


----------



## GopherM

rich70 said:


> raw



lewd


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> lewd



obscene


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> obscene



gesture


----------



## deemerma

tyky said:


> gesture



hand


----------



## frozenrain

deemerma said:


> hand



signal


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> signal



turn


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> turn



stile


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> stile



ladder


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> ladder


 
ascend


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> ascend



climb


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> climb


 
steep


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> steep



grade


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> grade


 
passing


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> passing



left


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> left



turn


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> turn



pike


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> pike



northern


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> northern



lights (I want to see them so bad!)


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> lights (I want to see them so bad!)


Christmas


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> Christmas



Jesus


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> Jesus


 
celebration


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> celebration



party


----------



## atrusomder

tyky said:


> party



beer


----------



## tyky

atrusomder said:


> beer


keg


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> keg


 
powder


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> powder



makeup


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> makeup


 
rouge


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> rouge



red


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> red



China


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> China



doll


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> doll



inflatable


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> doll


 
Barbi


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Barbi




Claus


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> Claus



northpole


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> northpole




yellow snow


----------



## Kitten143

GopherM said:


> yellow snow



unwanted


----------



## tyky

Kitten143 said:


> unwanted



junk


----------



## Kitten143

tyky said:


> junk



Booty


----------



## Penn

Kitten143 said:


> Booty


 
John David


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> John David


names


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> names


 
John David Booty - quarterback, USC Trojans!


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> John David Booty - quarterback, USC Trojans!



football


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> football



STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

pittsburg


----------



## tyky

ImAChvyGirl said:


> pittsburg



city


----------



## Kitten143

tyky said:


> city



uptown


----------



## Penn

Kitten143 said:


> uptown


 
nightlife


----------



## Kitten143

Penn said:


> nightlife



Partying


----------



## Penn

Kitten143 said:


> Partying


 
bar


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> bar



exam


----------



## rich70

frozenrain said:


> exam



final


----------



## Penn

rich70 said:


> final


 
word


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> word



Moody Blues


----------



## Kitten143

GopherM said:


> Moody Blues



Gay


----------



## tyky

Kitten143 said:


> Gay



parade


----------



## Kitten143

tyky said:


> parade



Santa


----------



## tyky

Kitten143 said:


> Santa



elf


----------



## Kitten143

tyky said:


> elf



umpa loompa


----------



## Penn

Kitten143 said:


> umpa loompa


 
fairy


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> fairy



tale


----------



## Kitten143

tyky said:


> tale



tall


----------



## Penn

Kitten143 said:


> tall


 
rangy


----------



## lkrbrady1

Penn said:


> rangy



gangly


----------



## Penn

lkrbrady1 said:


> gangly


 
tresses


----------



## lkrbrady1

Penn said:


> tresses



hair


----------



## Penn

lkrbrady1 said:


> hair


 
coloring


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> coloring



gray......


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> gray......


 
there's a - fix - you could become a carrot top!


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> there's a - fix - you could become a carrot top!





I'll stick to 'el-natural...


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> I'll stick to 'el-natural...


 
Just for Men


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Just for Men



rogaine


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> rogaine


 
transplant


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> transplant



organs


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> organs


 
internal?


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> internal?



Affairs


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Affairs


 
heartless


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> heartless



gold diggers


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> gold diggers


 
opportunists


----------



## deemerma

Oil speculators


----------



## Penn

deemerma said:


> Oil speculators


 
hurtful


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> hurtful



mean


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> mean


 
Costly!


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> Costly!



gas


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> gas


 
pricely


----------



## deemerma

Penn said:


> pricely



sum


----------



## Penn

deemerma said:


> sum


 
paycheck


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> paycheck



taxes


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> taxes


 
net


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> net



fish


----------



## frozenrain

Beth_kennedy said:


> fish



wife (a lady who nags )


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> wife (a lady who nags )



husband


----------



## Agee

the classics always rise to the top!


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> husband



thrifty


----------



## Kitten143

GopherM said:


> thrifty



Cheap


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Kitten143 said:


> Cheap



bargain


----------



## Kitten143

Beth_kennedy said:


> bargain



Garage sale


----------



## Penn

Kitten143 said:


> Garage sale


 
unwanted junk


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Penn said:


> unwanted junk


 

trash


----------



## Kitten143

ImAChvyGirl said:


> trash



dumpster


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Kitten143 said:


> dumpster



green


----------



## toppick08

Beth_kennedy said:


> green



thumb


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> thumb


 
ride


----------



## puggymom

Penn said:


> ride



car


----------



## whome20603

puggymom said:


> car



race


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> race



track


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> track


 
record


----------



## cdb82

Penn said:


> record



breaking


----------



## Kitten143

cdb82 said:


> breaking



news


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Kitten143 said:


> news



hype


----------



## whome20603

Beth_kennedy said:


> hype



excited


----------



## GopherM

whome20603 said:


> excited



heart pounding


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> heart pounding



Love


----------



## GopherM

Beth_kennedy said:


> Love



double fault


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> double fault


 
earthquake


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> earthquake



tsunami


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> earthquake



shake


----------



## Beth_kennedy

toppick08 said:


> shake



fries


----------



## toppick08

Beth_kennedy said:


> fries



salt


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> salt


 

n' peppa!


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> n' peppa!



rap


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> rap


 
accusation


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> accusation



denial


----------



## Kitten143

Beth_kennedy said:


> denial



sexuality


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Kitten143 said:


> sexuality



celestial


----------



## GopherM

Beth_kennedy said:


> celestial



Red Zinger


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> Red Zinger



steamy


----------



## Baja28

Beth_kennedy said:


> steamy



Beth_Kennedy


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Baja28 said:


> Beth_Kennedy


----------



## GopherM

Beth_kennedy said:


> steamy


scene  (OooooH  Beth!!)


----------



## Baja28

Beth_kennedy said:


>


----------



## Baja28

Beth_kennedy said:


>


Beth, I hear you callin
But I cant come home right now
Me and the boys are playin
And we just cant find the sound
Just a few more hours
And Ill be right home to you
I think I hear them callin
Oh, beth what can I do
Beth what can I do

You say you feel so empty
That our house just aint a home
And Im always somewhere else
And youre always there alone

Just a few more hours
And Ill be right home to you
I think I hear them callin
Oh, beth what can I do
Beth what can I do

Beth, I know youre lonely
And I hope youll be alright
cause me and the boys will be playin
All night


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> scene  (OooooH  Beth!!)



 

rated


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Baja28 said:


> Beth, I hear you callin
> But I cant come home right now
> Me and the boys are playin
> And we just cant find the sound
> Just a few more hours
> And Ill be right home to you
> I think I hear them callin
> Oh, beth what can I do
> Beth what can I do
> 
> You say you feel so empty
> That our house just aint a home
> And Im always somewhere else
> And youre always there alone
> 
> Just a few more hours
> And Ill be right home to you
> I think I hear them callin
> Oh, beth what can I do
> Beth what can I do
> 
> Beth, I know youre lonely
> And I hope youll be alright
> cause me and the boys will be playin
> All night




KISS ROCKS


----------



## amotley

Beth_kennedy said:


> KISS ROCKS



gene simmons


----------



## toppick08

amotley said:


> gene simmons



pompous


----------



## amotley

toppick08 said:


> pompous



azz


----------



## Beth_kennedy

toppick08 said:


> pompous



egotistical


----------



## toppick08

Beth_kennedy said:


> egotistical



humble


----------



## Beth_kennedy

toppick08 said:


> humble



kind hearted


----------



## amotley

Beth_kennedy said:


> kind hearted



friend


----------



## GopherM

amotley said:


> friend




priceless


----------



## amotley

GopherM said:


> priceless



puppies


----------



## GopherM

amotley said:


> puppies



hush


----------



## amotley

GopherM said:


> hush



quite


----------



## Beth_kennedy

amotley said:


> quite



peaceful


----------



## GopherM

Beth_kennedy said:


> peaceful



chaos


----------



## puggymom

GopherM said:


> chaos



anarchy


----------



## GopherM

puggymom said:


> anarchy



Oil companies


----------



## amotley

GopherM said:


> Oil companies



exxon


----------



## GopherM

amotley said:


> exxon



Valdez


----------



## deemerma

GopherM said:


> Valdez



spillage


----------



## puggymom

deemerma said:


> spillage



leak


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> leak



mess


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> mess


 
army


----------



## deemerma

Penn said:


> army



soldier


----------



## tyky

deemerma said:


> soldier



hero


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> hero


 
patriot


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> patriot



New England


----------



## watercolor

tyky said:


> New England



Clam chowder


----------



## tyky

watercolor said:


> Clam chowder



soup


----------



## watercolor

tyky said:


> soup



de jour


----------



## Penn

watercolor said:


> de jour


 
specialty


----------



## watercolor

Penn said:


> specialty



store


----------



## tyky

watercolor said:


> store



thrift


----------



## watercolor

tyky said:


> thrift




savings plan


----------



## Penn

watercolor said:


> savings plan


 
Roth IRA! Got one!


----------



## watercolor

Penn said:


> Roth IRA! Got one!



Ameritel


----------



## Penn

watercolor said:


> Ameritel


 
Fidelity Trust


----------



## watercolor

Penn said:


> Fidelity Trust



financial success


----------



## GypsyQueen

watercolor said:


> financial success



Bill Gates


----------



## whome20603

GypsyQueen said:


> Bill Gates



*loaded*


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> *loaded*



truck


----------



## GypsyQueen

toppick08 said:


> truck



Pick up


----------



## deemerma

GypsyQueen said:


> Pick up



sticks


----------



## GypsyQueen

deemerma said:


> sticks



boonies


----------



## dawn

GypsyQueen said:


> boonies



woods


----------



## Beth_kennedy

dawn said:


> woods



camp fire


----------



## tyky

Beth_kennedy said:


> camp fire



smores


----------



## godsbutterfly

tyky said:


> smores



COCOA


----------



## Beth_kennedy

godsbutterfly said:


> COCOA



whipped cream


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> whipped cream


 
cherries


----------



## huntr1

Penn said:


> cherries


mufflers


----------



## deemerma

huntr1 said:


> mufflers



exhaust


----------



## GypsyQueen

deemerma said:


> exhaust



sleep


----------



## G-Diddy

dream


----------



## tyky

G-Diddy said:


> dream



sweet


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

tyky said:


> sweet



sour


----------



## deemerma

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> sour



I wanted to say, , but I'll go with 

apple


----------



## godsbutterfly

deemerma said:


> I wanted to say, , but I'll go with
> 
> apple



Teacher


----------



## GopherM

godsbutterfly said:


> Teacher



prophet


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> prophet


 
Messiah


----------



## dawn

Penn said:


> Messiah



hebrew


----------



## FireBrand

dawn said:


> hebrew


kosher


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> kosher



salt


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> salt


sea


----------



## dawn

toppick08 said:


> salt



wound


----------



## Penn

dawn said:


> wound


 
tight


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> tight



squeak


----------



## dawn

toppick08 said:


> squeak



mouse


----------



## toppick08

dawn said:


> mouse



baby.....


----------



## Beth_kennedy

toppick08 said:


> baby.....



giggles


----------



## toppick08

Beth_kennedy said:


> giggles



tickled


----------



## Beth_kennedy

dawn said:


> pink



pam anderson








































I have no idea why...


----------



## dawn

fake


----------



## bcp

dawn said:


> fake


mpd


----------



## GopherM

Beth_kennedy said:


> pam anderson
> 
> Scenic mountains


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> Beth_kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> pam anderson
> 
> Scenic mountains
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quite a - butte
Click to expand...


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Beth_kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> quite a - butte
> 
> 
> 
> twin peaks
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> twin peaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alps
Click to expand...


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> FireBrand said:
> 
> 
> 
> alps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snow
Click to expand...


----------



## FireBrand

Beth_kennedy said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> snow
> 
> 
> 
> cone
Click to expand...


----------



## GopherM

FireBrand said:


> Beth_kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> cone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pine
Click to expand...


----------



## toppick08

GopherM said:


> FireBrand said:
> 
> 
> 
> pine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cone
Click to expand...


----------



## Beth_kennedy

toppick08 said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> cone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ice cream
Click to expand...


----------



## GopherM

Beth_kennedy said:


> toppick08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ice cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thank goodness you broke that round robin...pine...cone...pine...cone...pine...cone...)
> 
> churn
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> toppick08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ice cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scoop
Click to expand...


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Beth_kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> scoop
> 
> 
> 
> tip
Click to expand...


----------



## bcp

Penn said:


> Beth_kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> scoop
> 
> 
> 
> litter
Click to expand...


----------



## GopherM

bcp said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> litter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese appetizers
Click to expand...


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> bcp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese appetizers
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

Beth_kennedy said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eggroll
Click to expand...


----------



## toppick08

GopherM said:


> bcp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese appetizers
Click to expand...


----------



## Beth_kennedy

tyky said:


> Beth_kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> eggroll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grease
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> grease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSG
Click to expand...


----------



## watercolor

Penn said:


> Beth_kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meow...
Click to expand...


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> Beth_kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

watercolor said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, pussycat!
Click to expand...


----------



## watercolor

Penn said:


> watercolor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, pussycat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa Whoa Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Click to expand...


----------



## frozenrain

watercolor said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa Whoa Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neigh
Click to expand...


----------



## Beth_kennedy

frozenrain said:


> watercolor said:
> 
> 
> 
> neigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleigh bells
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> frozenrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> sleigh bells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jingling
Click to expand...


----------



## MrX

Penn said:


> jingling


 
change


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clothes
Click to expand...


----------



## MrX

whome20603 said:


> clothes


optional


----------



## Penn

MrX said:


> optional


 
extras


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> extras



perks


----------



## cdb82

Beth_kennedy said:


> perks



benefits


----------



## GopherM

cdb82 said:


> benefits



advantages


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> advantages


 
assets


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> assets



scenic mountains  (same response I had for Pamela Anderson)


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> scenic mountains (same response I had for Pamela Anderson)


 
I know, you're talking about - Matterhorns - aren't you!


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> I know, you're talking about - Matterhorns - aren't you!



Twin Peaks


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Twin Peaks


 
Brokeback Mountains


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Brokeback Mountains



Eeeeew!!!!!

bareback riding


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Eeeeew!!!!!
> 
> bareback riding


 
Bull Riding


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Bull Riding



rodeo clown


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> rodeo clown


 
life saver


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> life saver



cherry


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> cherry


 
flavor


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> flavor



Smelllllllll............ah!  without it there is no flavor/taste!


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Smelllllllll............ah! without it there is no flavor/taste!


 
Too true!

A la mode


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Too true!
> 
> A la mode



apple pie   (BTW...fresh local peaches at Forrest Hall Farm...they smell great and are juicy and taste wonderful).


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> apple pie (BTW...fresh local peaches at Forrest Hall Farm...they smell great and are juicy and taste wonderful).


 
Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Vanilla Ice Cream



shake


----------



## Beth_kennedy

tyky said:


> shake



creamy


----------



## tyky

Beth_kennedy said:


> creamy



texture


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> texture


 
feel


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> texture



sensory


----------



## watercolor

GopherM said:


> sensory



issue


----------



## Beth_kennedy

watercolor said:


> issue



risk


----------



## Bronwyn

Beth_kennedy said:


> risk



board game


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> board game


 
checkers


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> checkers



Burgers


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> Burgers


 
patties


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> patties


melts


----------



## princess73

icecream


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> melts


 
defrosts


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Penn said:


> defrosts



 freezer


----------



## toppick08

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> freezer



bag


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> bag


 
grocery


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Penn said:


> grocery



store


----------



## Beth_kennedy

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> store



cookies.....


----------



## GopherM

Beth_kennedy said:


> cookies.....


spam


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> spam


 
distraction


----------



## GypsyQueen

Penn said:


> distraction



Shiny


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> Shiny


 
glitter


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> glitter



Sparkles


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beth_kennedy said:


> Sparkles



Stars


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> Stars


 
twinkle


----------



## aequitas

Penn said:


> twinkle



little


----------



## Penn

aequitas said:


> little


 
snowflake


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> snowflake



winter


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Beth_kennedy said:


> winter



cold


----------



## bcp

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> cold


flu


----------



## Beth_kennedy

bcp said:


> flu



The only time I can actually stay in bed and people leave me alone and I can drink all the steamy cups of yummy chicken noodle soup and...



























sorry....lost my head......











sniffles


----------



## FireBrand

bcp said:


> flu


remedies


----------



## aequitas

FireBrand said:


> remedies



serious


----------



## Penn

aequitas said:


> serious


 
Aquarius


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> Aquarius



moon


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> moon


 
buttcheeks


----------



## aequitas

Penn said:


> buttcheeks



white


----------



## Kain99

aequitas said:


> white



black


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> black


 
Sabbath


----------



## aequitas

Penn said:


> Sabbath



day


----------



## GypsyQueen

aequitas said:


> day



tomorrow


----------



## somd_newbie

GypsyQueen said:


> tomorrow



Today


----------



## MrX

somd_newbie said:


> Today


 
Tuesday


----------



## GypsyQueen

MrX said:


> Tuesday



week


----------



## toppick08

GypsyQueen said:


> week



ago


----------



## GypsyQueen

toppick08 said:


> ago



Long


----------



## toppick08

GypsyQueen said:


> Long



short


----------



## GypsyQueen

toppick08 said:


> short



Midget


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> Midget


 
racer


----------



## GypsyQueen

Penn said:


> racer



Speed


----------



## toppick08

GypsyQueen said:


> Speed



demons


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> demons


 
wizards


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> wizards



purple


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> purple


 
people eater


----------



## GypsyQueen

Penn said:


> people eater



canibal


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> canibal



gross


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> gross



Gag


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> Gag


 
wretch


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> wretch



pathetic


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> pathetic


 
hideous


----------



## GypsyQueen

Penn said:


> hideous



David Bowie


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> David Bowie


 
Ludicris(sp?)


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> Ludicris(sp?)



gangsta


----------



## aequitas

Beth_kennedy said:


> gangsta



glacier


----------



## GypsyQueen

aequitas said:


> glacier



ice


----------



## MrX

GypsyQueen said:


> ice


 
Vanilla


----------



## GypsyQueen

MrX said:


> Vanilla



wangster


----------



## MrX

GypsyQueen said:


> wangster


 
Asian


----------



## GypsyQueen

MrX said:


> Asian



(okay, wangster means white gangster.  You learn something everyday.
sooo asian.


Fried Rice


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GypsyQueen said:


> (okay, wangster means white gangster.  You learn something everyday.
> sooo asian.
> 
> 
> Fried Rice



yumm yumm sauce


----------



## clevalley

Beth_kennedy said:


> yumm yumm sauce



Stolen/Lost Kitty


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> yumm yumm sauce


 
A-1


----------



## GypsyQueen

clevalley said:


> Stolen/Lost Kitty



runaway pussaaay!!!


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> A-1






clevalley said:


> Stolen/Lost Kitty




After thinking about what I typed, I am glad it did not go the other way....

I love Ashai's yuum yumm sauce....


Ok getting back to A-1 sauce...


T-Bone


----------



## clevalley

GypsyQueen said:


> runaway pussaaay!!!







Beth_kennedy said:


> After thinking about what I typed, I am glad it did not go the other way....
> 
> I love Ashai's yuum yumm sauce....
> 
> 
> Ok getting back to A-1 sauce...
> 
> 
> T-Bone




Heather


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> After thinking about what I typed, I am glad it did not go the other way....
> 
> I love Ashai's yuum yumm sauce....
> 
> 
> Ok getting back to A-1 sauce...
> 
> 
> T-Bone


 
Heather


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> Heather



funny


----------



## GypsyQueen

Penn said:


> Heather



HITS


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> HITS


 
RBIs


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> RBIs



getting to first base


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> getting to first base


 
squeeze play


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Penn said:


> squeeze play



bunt


----------



## Penn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> bunt


 
force out


----------



## godsbutterfly

Penn said:


> force out



evict


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

godsbutterfly said:


> evict



foreclose


----------



## godsbutterfly

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> foreclose



Homeless!


----------



## Penn

godsbutterfly said:


> Homeless!


 
streetsmart


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Penn said:


> streetsmart



hooker


----------



## Penn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> hooker


 
Ho! Wait a minute now!


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> Ho! Wait a minute now!



cheap


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> cheap


 
sordid


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> sordid



truth


----------



## Beth_kennedy

frozenrain said:


> truth



lies


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beth_kennedy said:


> lies



white


----------



## hotmomma

GypsyQueen said:


> white



noise


----------



## GopherM

hotmomma said:


> noise



complaint


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> complaint



department


----------



## Beth_kennedy

tyky said:


> department



Defense


----------



## tyky

Beth_kennedy said:


> Defense



offense


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> offense


 
coordination


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> coordination



spastic


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> spastic



back


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beth_kennedy said:


> back



Step


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> Step


 
Stool


----------



## MrX

Penn said:


> Stool


poop


----------



## toppick08

MrX said:


> poop



thread.


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> thread.


 
fiber


----------



## MrX

Penn said:


> fiber


optic


----------



## GypsyQueen

MrX said:


> optic



Glasses


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GypsyQueen said:


> Glasses



Wine


----------



## MrX

Beth_kennedy said:


> Wine


 
Cheese


----------



## GypsyQueen

MrX said:


> Cheese



Gouda


----------



## outlawrc

GypsyQueen said:


> Gouda



Netherlands


----------



## Beth_kennedy

outlawrc said:


> Netherlands



White


----------



## tyky

Beth_kennedy said:


> White



black


----------



## MrX

tyky said:


> black


top


----------



## tyky

MrX said:


> top



tube


----------



## Beth_kennedy

tyky said:


> tube



steak...


----------



## tyky

Beth_kennedy said:


> steak...



 I was wondering if I would get that reply

sandwich


----------



## Beth_kennedy

tyky said:


> I was wondering if I would get that reply
> 
> sandwich



He he he...I am a perv.....


and speaking of...

ham


----------



## MrX

Beth_kennedy said:


> steak...


 




Beth_kennedy said:


> He he he...I am a perv.....
> 
> 
> and speaking of...
> 
> ham


 
pig


----------



## GypsyQueen

MrX said:


> pig



BABE!


----------



## outlawrc

GypsyQueen said:


> BABE!




Ruth


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> BABE!



Ruth


----------



## outlawrc

Beth_kennedy said:


> steak...



I wonder what you 2 had for lunch


----------



## outlawrc

tyky said:


> Ruth




Doctor


----------



## GypsyQueen

outlawrc said:


> Doctor



witch


----------



## belvak

GypsyQueen said:


> witch



hag


----------



## outlawrc

belvak said:


> hag



Sea


----------



## MrX

outlawrc said:


> Sea


Maid


----------



## Penn

MrX said:


> Maid


 
Milk


----------



## outlawrc

Penn said:


> Milk




weed


----------



## tyky

outlawrc said:


> weed



eater


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> eater



Ant


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> Ant



farm


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> farm


silo


----------



## outlawrc

Penn said:


> silo



missile


----------



## tyky

outlawrc said:


> missile



attack


----------



## MrX

tyky said:


> attack


heart


----------



## belvak

tyky said:


> attack



fight


----------



## GypsyQueen

MrX said:


> heart



broken


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> broken



glass


----------



## outlawrc

tyky said:


> glass



Houses


----------



## GypsyQueen

outlawrc said:


> Houses



neighborhood


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> neighborhood


 
playground


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> playground



devil's


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> devil's


advocate


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> advocate


 
accuser


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> accuser



pointer


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> accuser



lier


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> lier



pants on fire


----------



## FireBrand

GopherM said:


> lier


 
horizontal


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> horizontal



mambo


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> lier


 
That's - Liar!


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> mambo


rumba


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> rumba



dance


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> dance


bop


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> bop



top


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> top


 
halter


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> halter


 
skalter


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> skalter


 
girl-on-fire!


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> girl-on-fire!


witch


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> witch


 
hazel


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> hazel



eyes


----------



## Penn

belvak said:


> eyes


 
peepers


----------



## GypsyQueen

Penn said:


> peepers



Tom


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> Tom


 
Tom-tom = drum


----------



## outlawrc

Penn said:


> Tom-tom = drum



Oil


----------



## GypsyQueen

outlawrc said:


> Oil



baby


----------



## outlawrc

GypsyQueen said:


> baby



Ok.
J/K


----------



## GypsyQueen

outlawrc said:


> Ok.
> J/K



What are you okaying?

and is "ok" your word?


----------



## outlawrc

GypsyQueen said:


> What are you okaying?
> 
> and is "ok" your word?



I was ok-ing you asking for baby oil. was joking.

I will make my word stroller (sp)


----------



## GypsyQueen

outlawrc said:


> I was ok-ing you asking for baby oil. was joking.
> 
> I will make my word stroller (sp)



 ok.

twins


----------



## outlawrc

GypsyQueen said:


> ok.
> 
> twins





Minnasota


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> That's - Liar!



I know...I was just ignorant at that instant and too lazy to go back and edit it.  Plus I'm getting old and if people understand half of what I say and spell anymore...that's fine with me.


----------



## GopherM

outlawrc said:


> Minnasota



Little Finland


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> I know...I was just ignorant at that instant and too lazy to go back and edit it. Plus I'm getting old and if people understand half of what I say and spell anymore...that's fine with me.


No - problem! -


----------



## aequitas

GopherM said:


> Little Finland



Helsinki


----------



## Penn

aequitas said:


> Helsinki


 
fjord


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> fjord


 
chjevy


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> chjevy


 
Tahjhoe


----------



## atrusomder

Penn said:


> Tahjhoe


Lake


----------



## FireBrand

atrusomder said:


> Lake


Ricki


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> Ricki


 
-tiki-tavi


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> -tiki-tavi




Indian rat


----------



## FireBrand

GopherM said:


> Indian rat


snake


----------



## outlawrc

FireBrand said:


> snake



Charmer


----------



## Penn

outlawrc said:


> Charmer


 
man with a flute


----------



## amotley

Penn said:


> man with a flute



pied piper


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> pied piper


 
blowhard


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> blowhard



Moby Dick


----------



## Sonsie

GopherM said:


> Moby Dick



Ishmael


----------



## GopherM

Sonsie said:


> Ishmael



assassin


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> assassin


 
hired


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> hired



employee


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> employee


 
user


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> user



addict


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> addict


 
reefer


----------



## cdb82

Penn said:


> reefer



pot


----------



## tyky

cdb82 said:


> pot



crab


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> crab


 
hag


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> hag



nag


----------



## Sonsie

tyky said:


> nag



rag


----------



## tyky

Sonsie said:


> rag



period


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> period



era


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> era



time


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> time


 
essence


----------



## outlawrc

Penn said:


> essence



Herbal


----------



## tyky

outlawrc said:


> Herbal



tea


----------



## amotley

tyky said:


> tea



coffee


----------



## tyky

amotley said:


> coffee



cup


----------



## amotley

tyky said:


> cup



drink


----------



## outlawrc

amotley said:


> drink



mix


----------



## amotley

outlawrc said:


> mix



blend


----------



## my-thyme

amotley said:


> blend



family


----------



## amotley

my-thyme said:


> family



love


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

amotley said:


> love



sex


----------



## amotley

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> sex



kinky


----------



## outlawrc

amotley said:


> kinky



straight


----------



## amotley

outlawrc said:


> straight



curved


----------



## GopherM

amotley said:


> curved



ogee


----------



## outlawrc

GopherM said:


> ogee



Arch


----------



## GopherM

outlawrc said:


> Arch




(See now...not many would have gotten that).

Jughead


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> (See now...not many would have gotten that).
> 
> Jughead


 
Ewer


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Ewer



carafe


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> carafe


 
gravyboat


----------



## outlawrc

Penn said:


> gravyboat



Ladle


----------



## outlawrc

GopherM said:


> (See now...not many would have gotten that).
> 
> Jughead


----------



## Penn

outlawrc said:


>


 
secrets


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> secrets



promise


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> promise



broken


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> broken



bones


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> bones


 
skeleton


----------



## outlawrc

tyky said:


> promise



Broken


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> skeleton



Halloween


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> Halloween



Pumpkin


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Pumpkin


 
carved


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> carved



statue


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> statue


 
Liberty


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Liberty



Wine  (it's a vineyard.  Got two bottles of it in the closet)


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> Wine  (it's a vineyard.  Got two bottles of it in the closet)



cork


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Wine (it's a vineyard. Got two bottles of it in the closet)


 
vintage


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> vintage



clothing


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> clothing



style


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> style



magazine


----------



## Sonsie

tyky said:


> magazine



cartridges


----------



## GopherM

Sonsie said:


> cartridges



8 track


----------



## GypsyQueen

GopherM said:


> 8 track



old school


----------



## outlawrc

GypsyQueen said:


> old school



Bus


----------



## GypsyQueen

outlawrc said:


> Bus



Short


----------



## GopherM

GypsyQueen said:


> Short




concise


----------



## GypsyQueen

GopherM said:


> concise



Point


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> Point


 
Lookout!


----------



## outlawrc

Penn said:


> Lookout!



State Park


----------



## Penn

outlawrc said:


> State Park


 
Reserve


----------



## kelb

outlawrc said:


> State Park



Ponds


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> Ponds



fishy


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Reserve



National Guard


----------



## GypsyQueen

GopherM said:


> National Guard



Pssst...Youre kind of behind...



...Just here to help.


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> Pssst...Youre kind of behind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...Just here to help.


 
enabler


----------



## Sonsie

Penn said:


> enabler



codependent


----------



## GopherM

Sonsie said:


> codependent



Billary & Hillary


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Billary & Hillary


 
2 of a kind


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> 2 of a kind



royal flush


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> royal flush


 
Monica


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Penn said:


> Monica



blow


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Monica



Bill


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> Bill


 
fish


----------



## jazz lady

Penn said:


> fish



:teehee:


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> fish



smelly


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> smelly


 
natural


----------



## GypsyQueen

Penn said:


> natural



tree hugger


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> tree hugger


 
green giant


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> green giant



vegetables


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> vegetables



comatose


----------



## URVIRGO

GopherM said:


> comatose



DEAD


----------



## Penn

URVIRGO said:


> DEAD


 
six feet under


----------



## outlawrc

Penn said:


> six feet under



head stone


----------



## tyky

outlawrc said:


> head stone



RIP


----------



## outlawrc

tyky said:


> RIP



Torn


----------



## GopherM

outlawrc said:


> Torn




indecisive


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

GopherM said:


> indecisive



Andy


----------



## Sonsie

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Andy



Amos


----------



## rich70

Sonsie said:


> Amos



famous


----------



## godsbutterfly

rich70 said:


> famous



Celebrity


----------



## Penn

godsbutterfly said:


> Celebrity


 
paparazzi


----------



## godsbutterfly

Penn said:


> paparazzi



"Media Nazis"


----------



## GopherM

godsbutterfly said:


> "Media Nazis"



Barbara Walters


----------



## Sonsie

GopherM said:


> Barbara Walters



Wawa


----------



## GopherM

Sonsie said:


> Wawa



consumer rape


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> consumer rape


 
seduction


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> seduction



Sexual


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> Sexual


 
Healing(oldie but goody)


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Healing(oldie but goody)



booboo


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> booboo


 
goodie?


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> goodie?



two shoes


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> two shoes



pair


----------



## Beth_kennedy

frozenrain said:


> pair



B@@bs


----------



## tyky

Beth_kennedy said:


> B@@bs



milk


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> two shoes


 
mules


----------



## outlawrc

Penn said:


> mules



democrats


----------



## toppick08

outlawrc said:


> democrats



johnson


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> johnson


 
Jimmah!


----------



## outlawrc

toppick08 said:


> johnson



outboard


----------



## Penn

outlawrc said:


> outboard


 
Evinrude


----------



## Sonsie

Penn said:


> Evinrude



Everclear


----------



## kom526

Sonsie said:


> Everclear



Turpentine


----------



## GopherM

kom526 said:


> Turpentine



southern pines


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> southern pines


 
Azaleas


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Azaleas



flowers


----------



## Beth_kennedy

tyky said:


> flowers



wedding


----------



## outlawrc

Beth_kennedy said:


> wedding



jitters


----------



## GopherM

outlawrc said:


> jitters




spills (verb or noun)


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> spills (verb or noun)



mess


----------



## jjsmommy99

tyky said:


> mess



hot


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> mess



Pig sye(sp?)


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> Pig sty(sp?)


:fixed:

quagmire


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> :fixed:
> 
> quagmire




entrapment


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> entrapment



cops


----------



## GopherM

Beth_kennedy said:


> cops




strip search


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> strip search



 something you want to share with the rest of the class?


----------



## dawn

GopherM said:


> strip search



jail


----------



## outlawrc

dawn said:


> jail



bird


----------



## Lugnut

outlawrc said:


> bird



brain


----------



## lkrbrady1

Lugnut said:


> brain



damage


----------



## outlawrc

lkrbrady1 said:


> damage



Irreversible


----------



## Beth_kennedy

outlawrc said:


> Irreversible



Death


----------



## GypsyQueen

outlawrc said:


> Irreversible



past


----------



## outlawrc

GypsyQueen said:


> past



present


----------



## Beth_kennedy

outlawrc said:


> present



Gift


----------



## HouseCat

Beth_kennedy said:


> Gift


card


----------



## outlawrc

HouseCat said:


> card



reader


----------



## GopherM

outlawrc said:


> reader



weekly


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> weekly



update


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> update



Post


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Post



thread


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> thread


needle


----------



## HouseCat

4d2008 said:


> needle


nose


----------



## GypsyQueen

HouseCat said:


> nose



snort


----------



## GopherM

GypsyQueen said:


> snort



booger


----------



## GypsyQueen

GopherM said:


> booger



Gold


----------



## godsbutterfly

GypsyQueen said:


> Gold



Digger


----------



## outlawrc

godsbutterfly said:


> Digger



grave


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

outlawrc said:


> grave



cremation


----------



## tyky

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> cremation



burned


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

tyky said:


> burned



sun


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> burned



*hot*


----------



## GopherM

whome20603 said:


> *hot*



peppers


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> peppers



chili


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> chili



cold


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> cold



sore


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> sore



muscles


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GypsyQueen said:


> muscles



brawny


----------



## godsbutterfly

Beth_kennedy said:


> brawny



rugged


----------



## 4d2008

godsbutterfly said:


> rugged


Delicate


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Delicate



baby


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> baby


 
faced


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> faced



madonna


----------



## GopherM

Beth_kennedy said:


> madonna



pig


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> pig



:snort:

bacon


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> :snort:
> 
> bacon


 
earn


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> earn




merit


----------



## 4d2008

GopherM said:


> merit



Badge


----------



## GopherM

4d2008 said:


> Badge




law man


----------



## GypsyQueen

GopherM said:


> law man



judge


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> judge



jury


----------



## Penn

4d2008 said:


> jury


 
peers


----------



## GypsyQueen

Penn said:


> peers



pressure


----------



## GopherM

GypsyQueen said:


> pressure



guage


----------



## Sonsie

GopherM said:


> guage



tire


----------



## GopherM

Sonsie said:


> tire




retire (as in to tire again)


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> retire (as in to tire again)


 
bedtime


----------



## missperky

Penn said:


> bedtime


 
snuggle


----------



## Penn

missperky said:


> snuggle


 
get comfy


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> get comfy



pass gaaaaaaasssssssssss


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> pass gaaaaaaasssssssssss



fart


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


> fart



beans


----------



## Penn

puggymom said:


> beans


 
magical fruit


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> magical fruit



praire dogging


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> praire dogging


 
saddleborn


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> saddleborn



bowlegged


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> bowlegged


 
Pigeon-toed


----------



## workaholic

flat footed


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> flat footed



cross eyed


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> cross eyed


 
irate


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> irate



Ticked


----------



## workaholic

licked


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> licked



stick


----------



## workaholic

sugar


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> sugar


pie


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> pie



Honey


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Honey


bun


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> bun


 
eclair


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> eclair


chocolate


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> chocolate


 
nougat


----------



## workaholic

donut


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> donut



glazed


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> glazed



microwave


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> microwave



nuke


----------



## Beth_kennedy

tyky said:


> nuke



energy


Wow, this thread  was started on 05-29-2003 by Kain99 with the word wasted and here are today....


----------



## tyky

Beth_kennedy said:


> energy



pills


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> pills



viagra


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> viagra


 
pillaried


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> pillaried



 Where do you come up with these??BIG WORDS


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> Where do you come up with these??BIG WORDS


 
crossword puzzles


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> crossword puzzles



difficulty


I do word searches does that count


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> crossword puzzles



soduko


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> soduko



numbers


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> difficulty
> 
> 
> I do word searches does that count



The back of the placemat for kids at IHOP doesn't count as word searches.


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> The back of the placement for kids at IHOP doesn't count as word searches.


 
ouch!


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> ouch!



booboos


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> booboos



Boobies


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Boobies



bra


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> bra


 
car cover


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> car cover



bugs


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> bugs



dirty


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> dirty


muddy


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> muddy


 
blurry


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> blurry




Focus


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> Focus


 
zero in on


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> zero in on



watch


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> watch


 
wrist


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> wrist



broken


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> broken



cast


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> cast



sign


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> sign


 
omen


----------



## Sonsie

Penn said:


> omen



Damien


----------



## GopherM

Sonsie said:


> Damien



Antichrist


----------



## 4d2008

GopherM said:


> Antichrist



Obama


----------



## Beth_kennedy

4d2008 said:


> Obama



evil


----------



## whome20603

Beth_kennedy said:


> evil



dick

(What? I'm addicted to Big Brother )


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> dick
> 
> (What? I'm addicted to Big Brother )


 
Tracy


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Tracy




Lords


----------



## watercolor

GopherM said:


> Lords



Supper


----------



## GopherM

watercolor said:


> Supper



Last


----------



## frozenrain

whome20603 said:


> dick
> 
> (What? I'm addicted to Big Brother )


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> Last



straw


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> straw



hat


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> hat



Dr. Seuss


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> Dr. Seuss



rhyme


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> rhyme



MC Hammer


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> MC Hammer



bankrupt


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> bankrupt




society


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> society



gatherings


----------



## tyky

Beth_kennedy said:


> gatherings



social


----------



## Beth_kennedy

tyky said:


> social



ice cream


----------



## tyky

Beth_kennedy said:


> ice cream



cone


----------



## Nanny Pam

tyky said:


> cone



traffic


----------



## SOMD_Ospreys

Nanny Pam said:


> traffic



pile-up


----------



## GopherM

SOMD_Ospreys said:


> pile-up



wrecked 'em


----------



## workaholic

GopherM said:


> wrecked 'em



Sphincter


----------



## RaspberryBeret

workaholic said:


> Sphincter




licker


----------



## workaholic

RaspberryBeret said:


> licker



Tossed Salad


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Tossed Salad



Ranch


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Ranch



horses


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> horses



gallop


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> gallop



Stride


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Stride



step


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> step



Dance


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Dance



dirty


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> dirty



Kinky


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> Kinky


 
speshul


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> speshul




extraordinary


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> extraordinary



different


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> different




(Thanks for noticing)

Always


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> (Thanks for noticing)
> 
> Always



forever


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> forever


 
timeless


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> timeless



eternity


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> eternity


 
drag


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> drag



queen


----------



## GopherM

Beth_kennedy said:


> queen



royal pain


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> queen


 
hive


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> hive



bee


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> bee



have


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> have


 
must


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> must


 
greed


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> greed



 materialistic


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> materialistic


 
Madonna


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Madonna



pig (again)  or would you prefer slut or heffer


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> pig (again) or would you prefer slut or heffer


 
How about - freak?


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> How about - freak?


burner


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> burner


 
bunsen


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> bunsen


 
needles


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> needles


 
crochet


----------



## Sonsie

Penn said:


> crochet



crotchety


----------



## FireBrand

Sonsie said:


> crotchety


humbug


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> humbug


 
Ebeneezer


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Ebeneezer



Baptist Church (Atlanta)


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Baptist Church (Atlanta)


 
snake worshipers


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> snake worshipers


voodoo


----------



## Sonsie

FireBrand said:


> voodoo



JuJu


----------



## Penn

Sonsie said:


> JuJu


 
unwelcome


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> unwelcome



guests


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> guests


 
freeloaders


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> freeloaders


hobos


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> hobos



train


----------



## Beth_kennedy

toppick08 said:


> train



midnight


----------



## toppick08

Beth_kennedy said:


> midnight



stars


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> stars



scintillating


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> scintillating


 
awe-inspiring


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> awe-inspiring



God


----------



## GopherM

Beth_kennedy said:


> God



complex


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> complex



teenagers


----------



## GopherM

Beth_kennedy said:


> teenagers




Survived


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Survived


 
maturity


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> maturity



relaxed


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> relaxed


 
placid


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> placid



rippeless


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> rippeless


 
tidal


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> tidal



sidereal


----------



## tiltedangel

big dipper


----------



## jaybeeztoo

tiltedangel said:


> big dipper



constellation  (did I spell that right?)


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> constellation (did I spell that right?)


 
yes, I think! 

galaxy


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> yes, I think!
> 
> galaxy



Ford


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> Ford


dorf


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> dorf


 
Found On the Road - Dead!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> Found On the Road - Dead!



splat


----------



## GopherM

jaybeeztoo said:


> splat



possum  (why didn't someone tell me when I hit 1000 posts?  We could have had a party...virtual wine for everyone).


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> possum  (why didn't someone tell me when I hit 1000 posts?  We could have had a party...virtual wine for everyone).




:raiseswineglassintoast:

pie


----------



## toppick08

Beth_kennedy said:


> :raiseswineglassintoast:
> 
> pie



cream..


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> cream..



soda


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> cream..



Peaches &  (we'll just go with that and stay out of trouble).


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> soda



(darn, I was too slow:

baking


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> (darn, I was too slow:
> 
> baking



cookies


----------



## GopherM

Beth_kennedy said:


> cookies



tracking


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> tracking



system


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> system


 
platform


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> platform



oil


----------



## GopherM

workaholic said:


> oil



L-U-B-R-I-C-A-N-T


----------



## workaholic

GopherM said:


> L-U-B-R-I-C-A-N-T   :coffeeZQUOTE]
> 
> KY!


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> L-U-B-R-I-C-A-N-T   :coffeeZQUOTE]
> 
> KY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelly
Click to expand...


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> workaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticky
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sticky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fingers
Click to expand...


----------



## GopherM

workaholic said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> L-U-B-R-I-C-A-N-T   :coffeeZQUOTE]
> 
> KY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slick Willy  (former Prez?)
Click to expand...


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> workaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slick Willy  (former Prez?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lover
Click to expand...


----------



## GopherM

Beth_kennedy said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> lover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThankS
> 
> romantic
Click to expand...


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> Beth_kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ThankS
> 
> romantic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interlude
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interlude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryst
Click to expand...


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Beth_kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tryst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antibiotic
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> antibiotic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cure
Click to expand...


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> cure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radio
Click to expand...


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> workaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> radio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waves
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surf
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> workaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> surf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turf
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> turf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ground
Click to expand...


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hog
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> hog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snort
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> workaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> snort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cocaine
Click to expand...


----------



## deemerma

Penn said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> cocaine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mirror
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

deemerma said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> razorblade
Click to expand...


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> deemerma said:
> 
> 
> 
> razorblade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sling blade
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sling blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharp
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> workaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> sharp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a tack!
Click to expand...


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a tack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barn
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> animals
Click to expand...


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> animals



Men.


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> Men.



pigs


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> pigs



Slop.


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> pigs


 
typical


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> typical



original


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> original




Gangsta.


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> Gangsta.



God Father


----------



## Penn

sockgirl77 said:


> Gangsta.


 
:indahood:


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> :indahood:



ghetto


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> ghetto



bootie


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> bootie



licious


----------



## sockgirl77

workaholic said:


> bootie



Socki.


----------



## workaholic

sockgirl77 said:


> Socki.



Smelly


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> Smelly


 
cathargic


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> cathargic



Word of the day?


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Word of the day?



challenge


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> Word of the day?


 
Jesus


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> Jesus



Moses


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> Jesus



peaceful


----------



## sockgirl77

Beth_kennedy said:


> peaceful



Joy.


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> Joy.



happy


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> happy



Sad


----------



## sockgirl77

workaholic said:


> Sad



Tears.


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> Tears.


shed


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> shed


hoe


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> hoe



whore


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> whore



Good Times


----------



## sockgirl77

workaholic said:


> Good Times



Dang.


----------



## Penn

sockgirl77 said:


> Dang.


 
-it, oughta take a rope and hang it!


----------



## sockgirl77

Penn said:


> -it, oughta take a rope and hang it!



Cousin.


----------



## workaholic

sockgirl77 said:


> Cousin.



Wife


----------



## sockgirl77

workaholic said:


> Wife



Ex.


----------



## workaholic

sockgirl77 said:


> Ex.



broke $$$


----------



## GopherM

workaholic said:


> broke $$$




penury


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> penury



destitution


----------



## outlawrc

Beth_kennedy said:


> destitution



homeless


----------



## tyky

outlawrc said:


> homeless



poor


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> poor



rating


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> rating



grade


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> grade



school


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> school



yard


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> yard



byrds


----------



## GypsyQueen

toppick08 said:


> yard


land


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> land


 
acreage


----------



## GypsyQueen

Penn said:


> acreage



Investment


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> Investment



property


----------



## outlawrc

tyky said:


> property



ownership


----------



## tyky

outlawrc said:


> ownership



majority


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> majority



"Unthinking"


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> "Unthinking"


 
monochromatic


----------



## outlawrc

Penn said:


> monochromatic



headache


----------



## Penn

outlawrc said:


> headache


 
migraine


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> migraine



blinding


----------



## toppick08

Beth_kennedy said:


> blinding



light


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> light



dark


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> dark



chocolate


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> chocolate



mint


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> mint


condition


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> condition


 
rinse


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> rinse



Wash


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Wash



bath


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> bath



bubbles


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> bubbles



blow


----------



## Beth_kennedy

tyky said:


> blow



job


----------



## tyky

Beth_kennedy said:


> job



employed


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> employed



Call Girl


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Call Girl



Vegas


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Vegas



Cathouse


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Cathouse



brothel (sp?)


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> brothel (sp?)



Bordello


----------



## Sonsie

workaholic said:


> Bordello



whores


----------



## GopherM

Sonsie said:


> whores



politicians


----------



## GypsyQueen

GopherM said:


> politicians



lies


----------



## GopherM

GypsyQueen said:


> lies



golf


----------



## GypsyQueen

GopherM said:


> golf



club


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> club



night


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> night



stalker


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> stalker


 
shadow


----------



## outlawrc

Penn said:


> shadow



boxer


----------



## tyky

outlawrc said:


> boxer



dog


----------



## Beth_kennedy

tyky said:


> dog



whisperer


----------



## outlawrc

Beth_kennedy said:


> whisperer



hoarse


----------



## GopherM

outlawrc said:


> hoarse



raspy


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> raspy



voice


----------



## Beth_kennedy

tyky said:


> voice



Opinionated


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beth_kennedy said:


> Opinionated



Set (as in _set in ways_)


----------



## GopherM

GypsyQueen said:


> Set (as in _set in ways_)



initiate


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> initiate



start


----------



## Beth_kennedy

tyky said:


> start



Terminate


----------



## tyky

Beth_kennedy said:


> Terminate



fire


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> fire



alarm


----------



## Nanny Pam

GopherM said:


> alarm



annoying


----------



## GopherM

Nanny Pam said:


> annoying



am not


----------



## workaholic

GopherM said:


> am not



Slip knot


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Slip knot



bow tie


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> bow tie



Columbian


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> Columbian



coffee


----------



## Beth_kennedy

tyky said:


> coffee



cake


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beth_kennedy said:


> cake



pound


----------



## MrX

GypsyQueen said:


> pound


 
dog


----------



## tyky

MrX said:


> dog



house


----------



## MrX

tyky said:


> house


 
whore


----------



## tyky

MrX said:


> whore



brothel


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> brothel


 
ill-repute


----------



## outlawrc

Penn said:


> ill-repute



Ignominy


----------



## Penn

outlawrc said:


> Ignominy


 
contemptible


----------



## godsbutterfly

Penn said:


> contemptible



Degrading


----------



## GopherM

godsbutterfly said:


> Degrading



downhill


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> downhill




Skier


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Skier


 
mogul


----------



## frozenrain

powerful


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> powerful



Donald Trump


----------



## amotley

JimW711 said:


> Donald Trump



your fired


----------



## Nanny Pam

JimW711 said:


> Donald Trump



hair


----------



## JimW711

Nanny Pam said:


> hair



spray


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

JimW711 said:


> spray



bottle


----------



## JimW711

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> bottle[/QUOTED]
> 
> cap


----------



## amotley

JimW711 said:


> OldHillcrestGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> bottle[/QUOTED]
> 
> cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hat
Click to expand...


----------



## JimW711

amotley said:


> JimW711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> amotley said:
> 
> 
> 
> top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outdo
Click to expand...


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

JimW711 said:


> amotley said:
> 
> 
> 
> top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottom
Click to expand...


----------



## JimW711

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> JimW711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feeder
Click to expand...


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> OldHillcrestGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> feeder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> artery
Click to expand...


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> JimW711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> artery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vein
Click to expand...


----------



## Sonsie

GopherM said:


> vein



Thrombosis


----------



## JimW711

Sonsie said:


> Thrombosis



Hemotologist......


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> vein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mineshaft
Click to expand...


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> JimW711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mineshaft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkness
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> darkness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brilliance
Click to expand...


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Penn said:


> Beth_kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> brilliance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stupid
Click to expand...


----------



## JimW711

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot
Click to expand...


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> OldHillcrestGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloody
Click to expand...


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> JimW711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bloody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary
Click to expand...


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> frozenrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose
Click to expand...


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> JimW711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petal
Click to expand...


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> frozenrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> petal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flower
Click to expand...


----------



## hotmomma

frozenrain said:


> JimW711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garden
Click to expand...


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> JimW711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plant
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

hotmomma said:


> frozenrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoe
Click to expand...


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> hotmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> hoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14th Street....
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14th Street....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corner
Click to expand...


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> JimW711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> table
Click to expand...


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> JimW711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angle
Click to expand...


----------



## workaholic

dangle


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> dangle



hang


----------



## Beth_kennedy

tyky said:


> hang



socks


----------



## tyky

Beth_kennedy said:


> socks



dress


----------



## frozenrain

Beth_kennedy said:


> socks



ankle


----------



## hotmomma

frozenrain said:


> ankle



bracelet


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> ankle


 
bracelet - HA!


----------



## tyky

hotmomma said:


> bracelet



charm


----------



## Sonsie

tyky said:


> charm



southern


----------



## Penn

Sonsie said:


> southern


 
comfort


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> comfort



food


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> food



fried chicken


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> fried chicken


 
breasts


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> breasts



boobies


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> boobies



Bodacious TATAS


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

workaholic said:


> Bodacious TATAS



Hooters


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Bodacious TATAS



pervert


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> pervert



Nope

DOMIT (Dirty old man in training)


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Nope
> 
> DOMIT (Dirty old man in training)



Yup


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> Yup


valley


----------



## workaholic

FireBrand said:


> valley





Cleavage?


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> Cleavage?


 
canyon


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> canyon



grand


----------



## hotmomma

tyky said:


> grand



money


----------



## workaholic

hotmomma said:


> money



what happened to the sexual innuendos?

Broke.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> what happened to the sexual innuendos?
> 
> Broke.



back


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> back



Mountain


----------



## hotmomma

tyky said:


> back



rear


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Mountain



lion


----------



## workaholic

hotmomma said:


> rear



entry


----------



## Beth_kennedy

workaholic said:


> entry



forced


----------



## workaholic

Beth_kennedy said:


> forced



Ouch


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Ouch



booboo


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> booboo


 
discombobulation


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> discombobulation



bobblehead

sorry that's what came to mind


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> bobblehead
> 
> sorry that's what came to mind


 
That's Ok - doll!


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> That's Ok - doll!



face


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> face


 
visage


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> visage




facade


----------



## outlawrc

GopherM said:


> facade



Smoke and mirrors


----------



## frozenrain

outlawrc said:


> Smoke and mirrors



pub (before smoking ban)


----------



## MrX

frozenrain said:


> pub (before smoking ban)


beer


----------



## outlawrc

MrX said:


> beer



keg


----------



## whome20603

outlawrc said:


> keg



stand


----------



## outlawrc

whome20603 said:


> stand



Down


----------



## Beth_kennedy

outlawrc said:


> Down



load


----------



## Sonsie

Beth_kennedy said:


> load



master

(all those years in the military color my associations)


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Sonsie said:


> master
> 
> (all those years in the military color my associations)



degree


----------



## outlawrc

Beth_kennedy said:


> degree



BS


----------



## JimW711

outlawrc said:


> BS



toilet paper


----------



## kelb

JimW711 said:


> toilet paper



Flush


----------



## Beth_kennedy

kelb said:


> Flush



blush


----------



## GopherM

Beth_kennedy said:


> blush




makeup


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> makeup



false


----------



## kelb

Beth_kennedy said:


> false



boobs


----------



## GopherM

kelb said:


> boobs




idiots


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> idiots


 
nincompoops


----------



## outlawrc

Penn said:


> nincompoops



Fool


----------



## GopherM

outlawrc said:


> Fool



hoodwink


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> hoodwink



scam


----------



## rich70

Beth_kennedy said:


> scam



trick


----------



## MrX

rich70 said:


> trick


 
hooker


----------



## Beth_kennedy

MrX said:


> hooker



SEX


----------



## outlawrc

Beth_kennedy said:


> SEX



pistols


----------



## MrX

outlawrc said:


> pistols


bang-bang


----------



## JimW711

MrX said:


> bang-bang



you're dead


----------



## MrX

JimW711 said:


> you're dead


 
:checkspulse:

Fiction


----------



## JimW711

MrX said:


> :checkspulse:
> 
> Fiction



fact


----------



## MrX

JimW711 said:


> fact


 
 Scared


----------



## JimW711

MrX said:


> Scared




frightened


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> frightened


 
relieved


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> relieved



went to the bathroom  I mean ...... flushed


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> went to the bathroom  I mean ...... flushed


 
No. 1  - or - No 2?


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> No. 1  - or - No 2?



Both!


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Both!


 
Time to - - reload!


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> Time to - - reload!



Ammo


----------



## FireBrand

JimW711 said:


> Ammo


ordnance


----------



## JimW711

FireBrand said:


> ordnance



blast


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> ordnance


 
caliber


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> relieved



flush


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> flush



  said that up there ^^


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> said that up there ^^


 
embarrassed


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> embarrassed




again!   (my browser didn't take me to the last posting...drat!)


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> again! (my browser didn't take me to the last posting...drat!)


 
rerun


----------



## amotley

Penn said:


> rerun



shirley


----------



## frozenrain

amotley said:


> shirley



temple


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> temple




Stone ____________ Pilots


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> temple




of doom


----------



## amotley

JimW711 said:


> of doom



leigon


----------



## JimW711

amotley said:


> leigon



Foreign


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Foreign


 
alien


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> Foreign



waters


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> waters



flowers


----------



## FireBrand

JimW711 said:


> flowers


clinton


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> flowers



passion


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> passion


fruit


----------



## JimW711

FireBrand said:


> fruit



Forestal.......


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Forestal.......


 
fruitcake


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> fruitcake



looney


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> looney



Nonno


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Nonno


 
there's a word for that - I just can't COME up with it!


----------



## outlawrc

JimW711 said:


> Nonno


----------



## Penn

outlawrc said:


>


 
warning


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> warning



danger


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beth_kennedy said:


> danger



immediate


----------



## GopherM

GypsyQueen said:


> immediate



flash


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> flash


 
glimmer


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> glimmer



hope


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> hope


 
rose-colored glasses


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> rose-colored glasses



Dreamer...and a big one at that


----------



## godsbutterfly

JimW711 said:


> Dreamer...and a big one at that



OPTIMIST


----------



## GopherM

godsbutterfly said:


> OPTIMIST



hopeful


----------



## frozenrain

godsbutterfly said:


> OPTIMIST





eternal


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> eternal


 
sunshine


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> sunshine



sun glasses


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> sun glasses



shades


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> shades



blinds


----------



## GopherM

godsbutterfly said:


> OPTIMIST



I know we are well beyond here by now, but I just found this picture!


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> blinds



(OK, back on track)

DUCK


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> (OK, back on track)
> 
> DUCK


 
:bendover:


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> :bendover:



Bubba.... in jail that is


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Bubba.... in jail that is


 
Owned


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Penn said:


> Owned



stolen


----------



## FireBrand

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> stolen


liberated


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> liberated


 
unencumbered


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> unencumbered



Single... as in not married


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> Single... as in not married



unit  (possibly what you handle yourself when you are not married)


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> unit  (possibly what you handle yourself when you are not married)



thing


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> thing



Mr. Johnson


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> Mr. Johnson



You can call me Ray, and you can call me Jay, but ya doesn't have to call me Johnson


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> You can call me *Ray*, and you can call me Jay, but ya doesn't have to call me Johnson


Sugar  (You provided so many words, I just went for one.  Hope you don't mind.)


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> Sugar  (You provided so many words, I just went for one.  Hope you don't mind.)



pie


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> pie



Yummy....


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> pie


honeybun


----------



## JimW711

FireBrand said:


> honeybun



wife...


----------



## GopherM

FireBrand said:


> honeybun


hostess


----------



## FireBrand

GopherM said:


> hostess


sno-balls


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> hostess



lil Debbie


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> lil Debbie



does Dallas...


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> does Dallas...



porn


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> porn



sex


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> sex


 
sells


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> sells



trader


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> trader


 
horse


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> horse



whisperer


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> whisperer


 
gossipmongerer


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> gossipmongerer



my mother-in-law


----------



## workaholic

JimW711 said:


> my mother-in-law



Hallmark


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> Hallmark



cards


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> cards



poker


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> poker


 
ante-up!


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> ante-up!



I prefer Strip poker.


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> ante-up!



50 cents


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> 50 cents


 
shave and a haircut!


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> shave and a haircut!




two bits


----------



## godsbutterfly

JimW711 said:


> two bits



(I'm not gonna say what I was thinking!) England


----------



## workaholic

godsbutterfly said:


> (I'm not gonna say what I was thinking!) England



big ben


----------



## JimW711

workaholic said:


> big ben



clock


----------



## workaholic

JimW711 said:


> clock



time


----------



## nana

workaholic said:


> time



in a bottle


----------



## JimW711

workaholic said:


> time



watch


----------



## frozenrain

nana said:


> in a bottle



message


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> message



note


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> note


 
memorandum


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> memorandum



I didn't get that 

bulletin board


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> I didn't get that
> 
> bulletin board



post it


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> post it



sticky


----------



## Rumrnr

JimW711 said:


> sticky



Buns


----------



## JimW711

Rumrnr said:


> Buns



Yummy


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Yummy


 
majorlicious


----------



## Rumrnr

Penn said:


> majorlicious



TaTa's


----------



## JimW711

Rumrnr said:


> TaTa's



boobage


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> boobage


 
melons


----------



## Rumrnr

Penn said:


> melons



bank


----------



## JimW711

Rumrnr said:


> bank



Mo Money


----------



## FireBrand

JimW711 said:


> Mo Money


 
assets


----------



## JimW711

FireBrand said:


> assets



Who's wife??


----------



## godsbutterfly

JimW711 said:


> Who's wife??



I don't havea wife so....Attributes


----------



## JimW711

godsbutterfly said:


> I don't havea wife so....Attributes



OK... cleavage then


----------



## amotley

JimW711 said:


> OK... cleavage then



tig ole bittys


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> OK... cleavage then


 
seperated


----------



## godsbutterfly

Penn said:


> seperated



You stole my cleavage! Well, not really!  

Parted


----------



## amotley

godsbutterfly said:


> You stole my cleavage! Well, not really!
> 
> Parted



halves


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> halves


 
divided


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> divided



50-50


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> 50-50



Half-and-half


----------



## FireBrand

GopherM said:


> Half-and-half


 
right down the middle


----------



## JimW711

FireBrand said:


> right down the middle



equal


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> equal



sweet and low


----------



## workaholic

GopherM said:


> sweet and low



splenda


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> splenda



sugar


----------



## Beth_kennedy

tyky said:


> sugar



spice


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> sugar



confectionary


----------



## workaholic

JimW711 said:


> confectionary



sugar

Sorry wasn't reading back.


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> confectionary


 

molasses


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> molasses



syrup


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> syrup



waffles


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> waffles



pancakes


----------



## Beth_kennedy

JimW711 said:


> pancakes



hungry


----------



## workaholic

Beth_kennedy said:


> hungry



IHOP


----------



## JimW711

workaholic said:


> IHOP



I drive


----------



## workaholic

JimW711 said:


> I drive



U Buy 2?


----------



## JimW711

workaholic said:


> U Buy 2?


----------



## workaholic

JimW711 said:


>



broke


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> broke


 
fixed


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> fixed



repaired


----------



## Beth_kennedy

JimW711 said:


> repaired



 temporary


----------



## JimW711

Beth_kennedy said:


> temporary



pass


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> pass


 
interference


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> interference



penalty


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> penalty



box


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> box



cardboard


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> cardboard



paper


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> paper


 
chase


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> chase



car


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> car




garage


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> garage



storage


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> garage


 
door opener


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> door opener



a gentleman


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> a gentleman



Bond, James Bond


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> Bond, James Bond



007


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> 007


 
length


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> length



inferority complex


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> length



girth


----------



## godsbutterfly

JimW711 said:


> girth



width


----------



## Penn

godsbutterfly said:


> width


 
doesn't matter?


----------



## nana

carrie underwood


----------



## JimW711

nana said:


> Carrie Underwood



Country


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> Country



dwelling


----------



## Beth_kennedy

frozenrain said:


> dwelling



home


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> home


 
erection


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> erection




wood


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> wood



timber


----------



## Beth_kennedy

JimW711 said:


> timber



Justin


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> Justin


 
crush


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> crush



mash


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> mash


 
sour


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> sour


whisky


----------



## JimW711

FireBrand said:


> whisky



Jack Daniels


----------



## toppick08

JimW711 said:


> Jack Daniels



Jim Beam


----------



## JimW711

toppick08 said:


> Jim Beam



nasty


----------



## toppick08

JimW711 said:


> nasty





smooth


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> nasty


 
Glenlivet


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Glenlivet




malt


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> malt



beer


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Beth_kennedy said:


> beer



draft


----------



## Beth_kennedy

jaybeeztoo said:


> draft



Final


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Beth_kennedy said:


> Final



exam


----------



## JimW711

jaybeeztoo said:


> exam



test


----------



## Beth_kennedy

JimW711 said:


> test



trial


----------



## JimW711

Beth_kennedy said:


> trial



criminal


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> criminal


 
incarceration


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> incarceration



jail


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> jail



prison


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> prison



Bubba


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> Bubba



predator


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> predator


stalker


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> stalker



cyber  ( not you or I!)


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> cyber ( not you or I!)


 
highway


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> highway



Motorway


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> Motorway


 
RTE 66


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> RTE 66



get you kicks on


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> get you kicks on


 
beltway


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> beltway



fast


----------



## JimW711

toppick08 said:


> fast



accident


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> criminal



intent


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> intent


 
serious


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> serious



consideration


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> consideration



thought


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> thought


 
whimsical


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> whimsical



dreamer


----------



## FireBrand

JimW711 said:


> dreamer


Rip Van Winkle


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> Rip Van Winkle


 
comatose


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> comatose



deep sleep


----------



## FireBrand

JimW711 said:


> deep sleep


REM


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> REM



 Murmur


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> Murmur


 
heart


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> heart



beat


----------



## Black-Francis

JimW711 said:


> beat



JimW711


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> beat


 
rhythm


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> rhythm



blues


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> blues



B.B. King


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> blues


delta


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> delta



Mississippi


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> delta



change


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> change



more Obama shyt


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> more Obama shyt


 
untruths


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> untruths



I was hoping this thread would be election free!!


Politics


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> I was hoping this thread would be election free!!
> 
> 
> Politics



lies


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> lies



fabrication


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> fabrication



sheet metal


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> sheet metal



gauge


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> gauge



altimeter


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> altimeter


 
setting


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> setting




venue


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> venue



to come (that is the Latin so i am not being rude)


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> to come (that is the Latin so i am not being rude)



to go


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> to go



AWOL


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> to go



eat in


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> eat in


 
smorgasbord


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> smorgasbord



Swedish


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> Swedish



meatballs


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> meatballs


 
spaghetti


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> spaghetti



noodles


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> noodles


 
Ravioli


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> Ravioli



Chef Boyardee...


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Chef Boyardee...


 
Papa Johns


----------



## flyingdog

Penn said:


> Papa Johns


Monday Night Football


----------



## JimW711

flyingdog said:


> Monday Night Football



Colts losing


----------



## Sonsie

JimW711 said:


> Colts losing



Gelding


----------



## Penn

Sonsie said:


> Gelding


 
spayed


----------



## outlawrc

Penn said:


> spayed



Sterile


----------



## GypsyQueen

outlawrc said:


> Sterile



rubber gloves


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> rubber gloves



cough


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> cough



syrup


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GypsyQueen said:


> syrup



Maple


----------



## outlawrc

Beth_kennedy said:


> Maple



Canadian


----------



## GypsyQueen

outlawrc said:


> Canadian



French


----------



## JimW711

GypsyQueen said:


> French



fries


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> fries



chips


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> chips



'tater


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> 'tater



tots


----------



## MrX

toppick08 said:


> 'tater


 
tot


----------



## outlawrc

toppick08 said:


> 'tater



tot


----------



## MrX

frozenrain said:


> tots


 


MrX said:


> tot


 


outlawrc said:


> tot


----------



## toppick08




----------



## JimW711

toppick08 said:


> 'tater



salad.... as in Ron White "They call me Tater Salad"


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> salad.... as in Ron White "They call me Tater Salad"


 
"Here's your sign!"


----------



## GypsyQueen

Penn said:


> "Here's your sign!"



Blue collar


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> "Here's your sign!"



Slippery When Wet


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> "Here's your sign!"



Bill Engvall


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Bill Engvall


 
You MIGHT be a Redneck if you....


----------



## GypsyQueen

Penn said:


> You MIGHT be a Redneck if you....



annoying


----------



## JimW711

GypsyQueen said:


> annoying



wife


----------



## Nanny Pam

JimW711 said:


> wife



godess


----------



## JimW711

Nanny Pam said:


> godess



mistress


----------



## GypsyQueen

JimW711 said:


> mistress



S&M


----------



## JimW711

GypsyQueen said:


> S&M



kinky


----------



## GypsyQueen

JimW711 said:


> kinky



ball gag


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> kinky


 
pinky


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> pinky



Tuskadero (from Happy Days)


----------



## Nanny Pam

JimW711 said:


> Tuskadero (from Happy Days)



Fonzie


----------



## JimW711

Nanny Pam said:


> Fonzie



 Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy



darling


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> darling


 
Sweetie!


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Sweetie!



pie


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> pie


 
blueberry


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> pie



YUMMY!


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> blueberry



Cheesecake


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> YUMMY!



tasty


----------



## FireBrand

workaholic said:


> Cheesecake


pin-ups


----------



## workaholic

FireBrand said:


> pin-ups



Hotties


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Hotties



milf


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> milf



TYKY


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> TYKY



damn right


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> damn right



I repeat..  YUMMY


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> I repeat..  YUMMY


tasty


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> tasty



treat


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> treat



trick


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> trick



$50


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> $50


 
one-nighter


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> one-nighter



good times


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> good times



memories


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> memories



more than $50


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> more than $50



worth it :shrug:


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> worth it :shrug:



  does that anwer your question?


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> does that anwer your question?



sure does


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> sure does



OUTSTANDING


----------



## workaholic

JimW711 said:


> OUTSTANDING



orgasm


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> OUTSTANDING



terrific


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> orgasm



terrific


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> terrific


 
You have more than one? 

Damn!


----------



## JimW711

workaholic said:


> orgasm



multiple


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> multiple



triple


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> triple



my type of woman


----------



## workaholic

JimW711 said:


> my type of woman



Thats why I married her.


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> Thats why I married her.


 
spent


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> spent



Blown


----------



## JimW711

workaholic said:


> Thats why I married her.


----------



## GopherM

workaholic said:


> Blown




satisfied


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> satisfied


 
relieved


----------



## outlawrc

GopherM said:


> satisfied



Complacent


----------



## JimW711

outlawrc said:


> Complacent



sedated


----------



## frozenrain

hypnotics


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> hypnotics



sleepy


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> sleepy



knackered


----------



## belvak

JimW711 said:


> sleepy





frozenrain said:


> knackered



Not quite sure what knackered means, but I'll go with...

Tired


----------



## frozenrain

belvak said:


> Not quite sure what knackered means, but I'll go with...
> 
> Tired



that is just what it means!-silent k


----------



## outlawrc

frozenrain said:


> that is just what it means!-silent k



Wore out


----------



## belvak

outlawrc said:


> Wore out



beat


----------



## GypsyQueen

belvak said:


> beat



meat


----------



## frozenrain

GypsyQueen said:


> meat



loin


----------



## MrX

frozenrain said:


> loin


 
pork


----------



## luckystar

MrX said:


> pork



beans


----------



## outlawrc

luckystar said:


> beans



grillin


----------



## frozenrain

outlawrc said:


> grillin



interrogation


----------



## luckystar

frozenrain said:


> interrogation



reiteration


----------



## Nanny Pam

luckystar said:


> reiteration



repeat


----------



## MrX

Nanny Pam said:


> repeat


 
sitcom


----------



## kelb

MrX said:


> sitcom



funny?


----------



## frozenrain

kelb said:


> funny?



hilarious


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> hilarious



laughing


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> laughing



gas


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> gas



$$ expensive $$


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> $$ expensive $$



taste


----------



## outlawrc

JimW711 said:


> $$ expensive $$



outrageous


----------



## JimW711

outlawrc said:


> outrageous



oil prices


----------



## outlawrc

JimW711 said:


> oil prices



drill


----------



## luckystar

outlawrc said:


> drill



hole


----------



## butterfly08

luckystar said:


> hole



black


----------



## Nanny Pam

butterfly08 said:


> black



night


----------



## JimW711

Nanny Pam said:


> night



sleep


----------



## GypsyQueen

JimW711 said:


> sleep



slumber


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GypsyQueen said:


> slumber



snooze


----------



## Kitten143

Beth_kennedy said:


> snooze



dream


----------



## GypsyQueen

Kitten143 said:


> dream



day


----------



## JimW711

GypsyQueen said:


> day



night


----------



## outlawrc

JimW711 said:


> night



Camelot


----------



## frozenrain

outlawrc said:


> Camelot



castle (I miss Heaver castle)


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> castle (I miss Heaver castle)



moat


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> moat



drawbridge


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> drawbridge



traffic back-up


----------



## outlawrc

JimW711 said:


> traffic back-up



congestion


----------



## JimW711

outlawrc said:


> congestion



nasal


----------



## Beth_kennedy

JimW711 said:


> nasal



whinny


----------



## JimW711

Beth_kennedy said:


> whinny



Democrats


----------



## Nanny Pam

JimW711 said:


> Democrats



Jackass


----------



## JimW711

Nanny Pam said:


> Jackass



YES!


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> YES!


 
affirmative


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> affirmative



action


----------



## Beth_kennedy

GopherM said:


> action



jackson


----------



## JimW711

Beth_kennedy said:


> jackson



Jesse?


----------



## Penn

Andrew


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> Andrew



Dice Clay


----------



## JimW711

Beth_kennedy said:


> Dice Clay



Little Miss Muffet


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Little Miss Muffet


 
and her ---tush


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> and her ---tush



ZZ Top


----------



## workaholic

JimW711 said:


> ZZ Top



Beard


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> Beard


 
sharp dressed man


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> sharp dressed man



dapper


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> dapper


 
well groomed


----------



## outlawrc

Penn said:


> well groomed



Curried


----------



## Penn

outlawrc said:


> Curried


 
favor


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> favor



FLAVOR FAV


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beth_kennedy said:


> FLAVOR FAV



Clock


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> Clock


 
Knock for a loop


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> Knock for a loop



astound


----------



## Nanny Pam

belvak said:


> astound



Shocked


----------



## MrX

Nanny Pam said:


> Shocked


 
Electrocuted


----------



## outlawrc

MrX said:


> Electrocuted



Death row


----------



## luckystar

outlawrc said:


> Death row



(John) Coffee


----------



## Penn

luckystar said:


> (John) Coffee


 
Cappuccino


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Cappuccino



maker


----------



## Beth_kennedy

tyky said:


> maker



God


----------



## godsbutterfly

Beth_kennedy said:


> God



creator


----------



## tyky

godsbutterfly said:


> creator



inventor


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> inventor



patent


----------



## godsbutterfly

JimW711 said:


> patent



leather shoes


----------



## JimW711

godsbutterfly said:


> leather shoes



Wing Tips.  Or as the Greaseman used to say...... Waannggggtips


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> Wing Tips.  Or as the Greasman used to say...... Waannggggtips



drop tanks


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> drop tanks



water


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> water



H2O


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> H2O



scientific


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> scientific



intellectual


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> intellectual



philisophical


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> philisophical



dreamer


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> dreamer



day


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> day



night


----------



## FireBrand

JimW711 said:


> dreamer


fantasy


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> night



gown


----------



## JimW711

FireBrand said:


> fantasy



tyky


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> tyky


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>





now


----------



## workaholic

JimW711 said:


> tyky



hottie


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


>



deserved


----------



## FireBrand

workaholic said:


> hottie


 
habanero


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> habanero



pepper


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> pepper



Spice


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Spice



sugar


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> sugar


honey


----------



## bcp

FireBrand said:


> honey


Bee


----------



## tyky

bcp said:


> Bee



stinger


----------



## FireBrand

bcp said:


> Bee


spelling


----------



## bcp

tyky said:


> stinger


missle


----------



## tyky

bcp said:


> missle



bomb


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> bomb


 
dud


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> dud



Milk


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Milk



breast


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> breast



Hooters


----------



## bcp

workaholic said:


> Hooters


woody




 hey, Im old, it dont take much anymore


----------



## workaholic

bcp said:


> woody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, Im old, it dont take much anymore



Chubby


----------



## FireBrand

bcp said:


> woody


surfer


----------



## bcp

workaholic said:


> Chubby


look, there is no need to insult me. this is a friendly thread.


----------



## workaholic

bcp said:


> look, there is no need to insult me. this is a friendly thread.


 
  Sorry.  

Stallion

Hows that?


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Stallion
> 
> Hows that?


 
steed


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> steed



jodhpurs


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> jodhpurs



camel toe


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> camel toe



pie


----------



## GypsyQueen

JimW711 said:


> pie



cow


----------



## GopherM

GypsyQueen said:


> cow



pattie


----------



## Nanny Pam

GopherM said:


> pattie



peppermint


----------



## frozenrain

Nanny Pam said:


> peppermint



oil


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> oil



castor


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> castor



Roman


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> Roman



Ceasar


----------



## Beth_kennedy

JimW711 said:


> Ceasar



Pizza pizza


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> Pizza pizza


 
Mamma Mia


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> Mamma Mia



Italian


----------



## JimW711

Nanny Pam said:


> Italian



sausage


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> sausage



bratwurst


----------



## Nanny Pam

frozenrain said:


> bratwurst



beer


----------



## JimW711

Nanny Pam said:


> beer



Michelob


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> Michelob



Bohemia


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Nanny Pam said:


> beer



bong


----------



## frozenrain

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> bong



bing bong bang bang bong bing a bong gong


                       GONG!!!


----------



## BigSlam123b

frozenrain said:


> bing bong bang bang bong bing a bong gong
> 
> 
> GONG!!!



bad show.


----------



## JimW711

BigSlam123b said:


> bad show.



Chuck Barris ... Chuckie, Chuckie, Chuckie


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> Chuck Barris ... Chuckie, Chuckie, Chuckie



cheese


----------



## godsbutterfly

frozenrain said:


> cheese



ball


----------



## frozenrain

godsbutterfly said:


> ball



 ping pong


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> ping pong



table


----------



## moviegirl1980

opportunity


did i do that right? it was my 1st post....


----------



## moviegirl1980

JimW711 said:


> Michelob



light



ok i think i get how to poat now...


----------



## workaholic

moviegirl1980 said:


> light
> 
> 
> 
> ok i think i get how to poat now...



Bulb

Good Poatin'  Welcome!


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Bulb
> 
> Good Poatin'  Welcome!



blown


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> blown



Me later 

Hopefully!


----------



## JimW711

workaholic said:


> Me later
> 
> Hopefully!



$5.....


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> $5.....


 
flat fee


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> flat fee



cost plus


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> cost plus



fringe benefits


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> fringe benefits



hair


----------



## Nanny Pam

frozenrain said:


> hair



braid


----------



## GopherM

Nanny Pam said:


> braid




unable


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> unable


 
discontinue


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> discontinue



stop


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> stop



halt


----------



## Beth_kennedy

frozenrain said:


> halt



who goes there?


----------



## JimW711

Beth_kennedy said:


> who goes there?



Who's on first


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> Who's on first



cowboy


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> cowboy



hat


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> hat



pillbox


----------



## Beth_kennedy

frozenrain said:


> pillbox



momma's little helper


----------



## frozenrain

Beth_kennedy said:


> momma's little helper



Vallium  (not me just saw a newspaper article calling it this!)


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> Vallium  (not me just saw a newspaper article calling it this!)



gemme drugs... gemme drugs


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> gemme drugs... gemme drugs


 
Cocaine


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Cocaine



Columbia


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Columbia


 
Cartel


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> Cartel



oil


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> oil


 
petroleum


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> petroleum



jelly


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> jelly



belly


----------



## nana

GopherM said:


> belly



preggers


----------



## JimW711

nana said:


> preggers



not the Daddy


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> not the Daddy


 
child support


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> child support



unconditional love


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> unconditional love



me luv you long time


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> me luv you long time


 
courting


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> courting



shotgun wedding


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> shotgun wedding


 
"daddy's got a gun!"

(Wasn't that a rockn' roll song?)


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> me luv you long time





			
				Penn; courting[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> the proper response is
> 
> You buy me Honda


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> the proper response is
> 
> You buy me Honda



Ken Dixon?


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Ken Dixon?


 
check engine light?


----------



## workaholic

JimW711 said:


> Ken Dixon?



Cadillac


----------



## JimW711

workaholic said:


> Cadillac



Escallade


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Escallade


 
gas hog


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> gas hog




mini van


----------



## Nite Owl

Blazer S10


----------



## JimW711

Beth_kennedy said:


> mini van



soccer mom


----------



## Beth_kennedy

JimW711 said:


> soccer mom



pushy


----------



## JimW711

Beth_kennedy said:


> pushy



in a hurry


----------



## amotley

JimW711 said:


> in a hurry



late


----------



## GopherM

amotley said:


> late



missed period


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> missed period



pregnant.... and NOT the daddy


----------



## amotley

JimW711 said:


> pregnant.... and NOT the daddy



not the momma


----------



## Beth_kennedy

amotley said:


> not the momma



grandma


----------



## JimW711

Beth_kennedy said:


> grandma



granny panties


----------



## amotley

JimW711 said:


> granny panties



tightie whities


----------



## GopherM

amotley said:


> tightie whities



banana hammock


----------



## GopherM

GopherM said:


> banana hammock



(excuse me for responding to my own, but had to go with)

Sling Blade


----------



## amotley

GopherM said:


> (excuse me for responding to my own, but had to go with)
> 
> Sling Blade



butt floss


----------



## Beth_kennedy

amotley said:


> butt floss



thong song


----------



## amotley

Beth_kennedy said:


> thong song



sisco


----------



## nana

amotley said:


> sisco



Fran


----------



## JimW711

nana said:


> Fran



49'ers


----------



## Penn

nana said:


> Fran


 
Kukla and Ollie


----------



## amotley

Penn said:


> Kukla and Ollie



old


----------



## FireBrand

amotley said:


> old


sullivan ?


----------



## JimW711

amotley said:


> old



old? I resemble that remark

young


----------



## amotley

JimW711 said:


> old? I resemble that remark
> 
> young



buck


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> buck


 
aroo


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> aroo



I have nothing :shrug:


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> aroo


kang


----------



## JimW711

FireBrand said:


> kang



captain


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> captain



commander


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> commander



Jeep


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> Jeep



wrangler


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> wrangler



4X4


----------



## toppick08

JimW711 said:


> 4X4



Z71..


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> 4X4



off road


----------



## JimW711

toppick08 said:


> Z71..



Chevrolet.... when you can "FIND" it


----------



## toppick08

JimW711 said:


> Chevrolet.... when you can "FIND" it





bowtie.


----------



## moviegirl1980

JimW711 said:


> fringe benefits



friends with benefits



Note to self....proofread for spelling before you post..not poat!


----------



## JimW711

moviegirl1980 said:


> friends with benefits



trouble


----------



## amotley

JimW711 said:


> trouble



not me


----------



## JimW711

amotley said:


> not me



no.. Toppick


----------



## amotley

JimW711 said:


> no.. Toppick



white truck


----------



## JimW711

amotley said:


> white truck



stolen?


----------



## moviegirl1980

JimW711 said:


> stolen?



missing


----------



## amotley

moviegirl1980 said:


> missing



nope


----------



## JimW711

amotley said:


> nope



lost...and "found"


----------



## amotley

JimW711 said:


> lost...and "found"



jokes


----------



## JimW711

amotley said:


> jokes



laughter


----------



## amotley

JimW711 said:


> laughter



happy


----------



## frozenrain

amotley said:


> happy



hour


----------



## JimW711

amotley said:


> happy



feet


----------



## Beth_kennedy

JimW711 said:


> \
> 
> feet



pedicure


----------



## frozenrain

Beth_kennedy said:


> pedicure



toes


----------



## JimW711

Beth_kennedy said:


> pedicure



toe cheese


----------



## moviegirl1980

JimW711 said:


> toe cheese



chesecake


----------



## frozenrain

moviegirl1980 said:


> chesecake



strawberry


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> strawberry



short cake


----------



## Beth_kennedy

JimW711 said:


> short cake



joanie


----------



## JimW711

Beth_kennedy said:


> joanie



Chachi


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Chachi


 
The Fonz


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> The Fonz



Mr. C


----------



## frozenrain

Beth_kennedy said:


> joanie





JimW711 said:


> Chachi





Penn said:


> The Fonz


 :shrug:  


I will wait to get back in the game


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> :shrug:
> 
> 
> I will wait to get back in the game



Happy Days!


----------



## amotley

JimW711 said:


> Happy Days!



big al


----------



## Beth_kennedy

JimW711 said:


> Happy Days!



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## amotley

Beth_kennedy said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



fonz


----------



## frozenrain

amotley said:


> fonz



I know .yes I watched that when I was younger  

1950s


----------



## amotley

frozenrain said:


> I know .yes I watched that when I was younger
> 
> 1950s



1960s


----------



## frozenrain

amotley said:


> 1960s



swinging


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> swinging


 
Howdy Doody


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> swinging



S&M


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> S&M


 
smoke and mirrors :shrug:?


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> smoke and mirrors :shrug:?



car sales


----------



## moviegirl1980

JimW711 said:


> Happy Days!




jutebox


----------



## Penn

moviegirl1980 said:


> jutebox


 
platters


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> platters



do wop


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> do wop



pretender


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> pretender



Jerry Butler


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> Jerry Butler



Sunflower


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> Sunflower



seeds


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> seeds



Gymnosperm


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> Gymnosperm



vascular plants


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> vascular plants



conifers


----------



## moviegirl1980

frozenrain said:


> conifers



pine cone


----------



## frozenrain

moviegirl1980 said:


> pine cone






Glitter


----------



## Beth_kennedy

frozenrain said:


> View attachment 52179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glitter



mariah


----------



## JimW711

Beth_kennedy said:


> mariah



Carey


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> Carey



   JIM


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> JIM


 
SLIM


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> SLIM



fat


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> fat


porcupine


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> porcupine



prickly


----------



## JimW711

Beth_kennedy said:


> prickly



thorny


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> thorny



Are you sure the t was supposed to be there
Beth's avatar and then thorny....

Cacti


----------



## FireBrand

JimW711 said:


> thorny


long stem


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> long stem


 
lanky


----------



## JimW711

FireBrand said:


> long stem



rose.......  and I didn't see any pie... well, I could've used my imagination


----------



## Beth_kennedy

frozenrain said:


> Are you sure the t was supposed to be there
> Beth's avatar and then thorny....
> 
> Cacti


----------



## JimW711

Beth_kennedy said:


>



yummy


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> yummy


scrumptious


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> scrumptious



delicious


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> delicious



speechless (over Beth's new AV)


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> speechless (over Beth's new AV)


 
floored (over Beth's new AV!)


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> floored (over Beth's new AV!)



over Beth's new avatar


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> over Beth's new avatar



cold shower


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> cold shower



shrinkage


----------



## Beth_kennedy

tyky said:


> shrinkage



streched out


----------



## JimW711

Beth_kennedy said:


> streched out



tanning


----------



## frozenrain

Beth_kennedy said:


> streched out



Yoga


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> Yoga


 
position


----------



## moviegirl1980

Penn said:


> position



um...kama sutra...or football...take your pick they both popped in my mind


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> position



Kama Sutra


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Kama Sutra


 
Oriental Madness


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> Oriental Madness



you want egg roll with that?


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> you want egg roll with that?



Is that code?
wonton wrapper


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> Is that code?
> wonton wrapper


 
condom


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> Is that code?
> 
> wonton wrapper



morse


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> condom



jimmy skin


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> jimmy skin



my what?


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> my what?



pardon


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> pardon



free pass


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> free pass


 
priceless


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> priceless



pop tarts


----------



## JimW711

Beth_kennedy said:


> pop tarts



Raspberry


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> Raspberry



martini


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> martini


 
dangerous!


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> martini



shaken.... not stirred


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> shaken.... not stirred



bond


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> bond


 
association


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> association



firm


----------



## moviegirl1980

frozenrain said:


> firm



abs


----------



## frozenrain

moviegirl1980 said:


> abs



muscle


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> muscle



steroids


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> steroids


 
banned


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> banned


Boston


----------



## Beth_kennedy

FireBrand said:


> Boston



cream pie


----------



## frozenrain

Beth_kennedy said:


> cream pie



banana


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> banana



potassium


----------



## moviegirl1980

JimW711 said:


> potassium



K

it wont let me post just a letter......


----------



## Penn

moviegirl1980 said:


> K
> 
> it wont let me post just a letter......


 
kryptonite


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> kryptonite



SuperMan


----------



## frozenrain

Beth_kennedy said:


> SuperMan



super heros  Frozenrain and Firebrand


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> super heros Frozenrain and Firebrand


 
wannabes!


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> wannabes!



Nonno & Forestool


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> wannabes!





  Hey who you calling us wannabes.  we have been on 2 callouts already tonight


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> Hey who you calling us wannabes.  we have been on 2 callouts already tonight



  I know nothink... I see nothink


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> Hey who you calling us wannabes. we have been on 2 callouts already tonight


 
J/K    I'll go with nonno and forestool!


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> Nonno & Forestool



forumites


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> forumites


 
Mennonites


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> forumites



stupid ones at that


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> Mennonites



religion


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> religion



beliefs


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> beliefs


 
flipside of aleafs? :shrug:


----------



## moviegirl1980

JimW711 said:


> beliefs



views


----------



## Beth_kennedy

moviegirl1980 said:


> views



old women


----------



## FireBrand

moviegirl1980 said:


> views


Roger Dean


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> Roger Dean



artist


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> artist



painter


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> painter



abstract


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> abstract



painter on drugs


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> painter on drugs



inspiration


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> inspiration



pie


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> pie



apple


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> apple



ripe, juicy, red, delicious


----------



## moviegirl1980

JimW711 said:


> ripe, juicy, red, delicious



cherry


----------



## frozenrain

moviegirl1980 said:


> cherry



berry


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> berry



black


----------



## MrX

toppick08 said:


> black


 
top


----------



## GopherM

MrX said:


> top



dominant


----------



## MrX

GopherM said:


> dominant


S&M


----------



## Penn

MrX said:


> S&M


 
bulls and bears


----------



## GypsyQueen

Penn said:


> bulls and bears



Chicago


----------



## MrX

GypsyQueen said:


> Chicago


 
pizza!!


----------



## JimW711

MrX said:


> pizza!!



Mama Mia's (Pinefield)


----------



## GypsyQueen

JimW711 said:


> Mama Mia's (Pinefield)



Abba


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> Abba


 
Dabba


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> Dabba



Doo Doo


----------



## Penn

Beth_kennedy said:


> Doo Doo


 
doggy doo


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> doggy doo



*muck    *    grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr     One week I stepped in dog muck 3 times .One more time and it would have been like that movie 'falling down' with Michael Douglas:where he flips one day


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> *muck *grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr One week I stepped in dog muck 3 times .One more time and it would have been like that movie 'falling down' with Michael Douglas:where he flips one day


 
pile


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> pile



washing


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> washing



sudz


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> sudz



Gopher where is your gopher in the broom cupboard?.....Like the Pandas though.


bubbles


----------



## butterfly08

frozenrain said:


> Gopher where is your gopher in the broom cupboard?.....Like the Pandas though.
> 
> 
> bubbles



bath


----------



## hotmomma

butterfly08 said:


> bath



wet


----------



## Penn

hotmomma said:


> wet


 
nozzle


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> nozzle



hose


----------



## Nanny Pam

JimW711 said:


> hose



water


----------



## hotmomma

Nanny Pam said:


> water



slide


----------



## JimW711

hotmomma said:


> slide



slip &


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> slip &


 
sprinkler


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> sprinkler



system


----------



## moviegirl1980

JimW711 said:


> system



Operating (system)


----------



## Penn

moviegirl1980 said:


> Operating (system)


 
Linux


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Linux




red hat


----------



## hotmomma

GopherM said:


> red hat



pimp


----------



## Penn

hotmomma said:


> pimp


 
limosine


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> limosine



Cadillac


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Cadillac


 
Escalade


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> Escalade



Bling Bling


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> Bling Bling



flashy


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> flashy



exhibitionist


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> exhibitionist


 
Tyky(but she won't admit it!)


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> Tyky(but she won't admit it!)



yummy


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> Tyky(but she won't admit it!)



shimmering


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> shimmering



glistening


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> glistening


 
celebrity


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> celebrity



apprentice ... You're FIRED


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> apprentice ... You're FIRED


 
Sorry, but I do not have a  - combover!


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Sorry, but I do not have a  - *combover*!



hide


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> hide


 
seek


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> seek



find


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> find



you


----------



## moviegirl1980

JimW711 said:


> you



me


----------



## JimW711

moviegirl1980 said:


> me



us but don't


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> us but don't


 
lovers tryst


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> us but don't



secret


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> secret



hush


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> hush


 
no tell-motel


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> no tell-motel



A&E


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> no tell-motel



fatal instinct


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> fatal instinct


 
Glen Close


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Glen Close



dead bunny


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> dead bunny


 
roast rabbit


----------



## DoMe

Penn said:


> roast rabbit



tastes like chicken


----------



## amotley

DoMe said:


> tastes like chicken



frog legs


----------



## frozenrain

amotley said:


> frog legs



French


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> French



kiss


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> kiss



my pandas


----------



## toppick08

GopherM said:


> my *pandas*



Grizzlies..


----------



## JimW711

toppick08 said:


> Grizzlies..



bears


----------



## toppick08

JimW711 said:


> bears



bulls


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> bears



polar


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> polar


 
bi-


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> bi-



Sexual


----------



## JimW711

Beth_kennedy said:


> Sexual



needs.... like pie


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> needs.... like pie



sausage


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> sausage



salami


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> salami


 
Genoa


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> Genoa



Italy


----------



## Beth_kennedy

JimW711 said:


> Italy



lovers


----------



## JimW711

Beth_kennedy said:


> lovers



us?


----------



## frozenrain

Beth_kennedy said:


> lovers





JimW711 said:


> us?



affair


----------



## amotley

frozenrain said:


> affair



secret


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> secret


 
storm


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> storm



thunder


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> thunder



bolt


----------



## amotley

frozenrain said:


> bolt



nut


----------



## JimW711

amotley said:


> nut



screw


----------



## amotley

JimW711 said:


> screw



nail


----------



## JimW711

amotley said:


> nail



hammer


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> hammer


 
chisel


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> chisel



carve


----------



## tyky

amotley said:


> rock



climb


----------



## amotley

tyky said:


> climb



high


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> high


 
buzzed


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> buzzed



f'd up


----------



## amotley

Penn said:


> buzzed



gonged


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> gonged


 
wasted


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> wasted



fried


----------



## hotmomma

JimW711 said:


> fried



oysters...


----------



## tyky

hotmomma said:


> oysters...



aphrodisiac (sp?)


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> aphrodisiac (sp?)



who needs that with tyky??


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> who needs that with tyky??


 
charmer


----------



## hotmomma

Penn said:


> charmer



snake


----------



## tyky

hotmomma said:


> snake



venom


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> venom



suck


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> suck


 
inhale


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> inhale



exhale


----------



## tyky

Beth_kennedy said:


> exhale



blow


----------



## Beth_kennedy

tyky said:


> blow



hard


----------



## JimW711

Beth_kennedy said:


> hard



Viagra


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> Viagra



you guys are lowering the tone of the forums I have just logged in after 2 hours or so and you are still at it


----------



## Beth_kennedy

frozenrain said:


> you guys are lowering the tone of the forums I have just logged in after 2 hours or so and you are still at it




Then the pill is working.


----------



## DoMe

Beth_kennedy said:


> Then the pill is working.



Lithium


----------



## JimW711

DoMe said:


> Lithium



battery


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> battery



recharge


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> recharge



more viagra


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> more viagra



overdose


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> overdose



call your doctor


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> call your do
> emergency


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> JimW711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> call your do
> emergency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasectomy
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> frozenrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> vasectomy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neutered
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> neutered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deballed
Click to expand...


----------



## Beth_kennedy

Penn said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> deballed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes you feel like a nut...sometimes you dont
Click to expand...


----------



## JimW711

Beth_kennedy said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes you feel like a nut...sometimes you dont
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almond Joy has nuts..... Forestool don't
Click to expand...


----------



## Beth_kennedy

JimW711 said:


> Beth_kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almond Joy has nuts..... Forestool don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man I am so going to miss this when I move.....
Click to expand...


----------



## moviegirl1980

Beth_kennedy said:


> JimW711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> man I am so going to miss this when I *move*.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> relocate
Click to expand...


----------



## JimW711

moviegirl1980 said:


> Beth_kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> relocate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> transfer
Click to expand...


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> moviegirl1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> transfer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emigrate
Click to expand...


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> JimW711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> emigrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> infiltrate
Click to expand...


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> frozenrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> infiltrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> permeate
Click to expand...


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> permeate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> osmosis
Click to expand...


----------



## amotley

GopherM said:


> frozenrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> osmosis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jones
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeremiah
Click to expand...


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> amotley said:
> 
> 
> 
> jeremiah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prophet
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> prophet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sage
Click to expand...


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> JimW711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> herb
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> herb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seasoning
Click to expand...


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> seasoning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Bay
Click to expand...


----------



## amotley

JimW711 said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old Bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shrimp
Click to expand...


----------



## JimW711

amotley said:


> JimW711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shrimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crabs
Click to expand...


----------



## hotmomma

JimW711 said:


> amotley said:
> 
> 
> 
> crabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itchy
Click to expand...


----------



## GopherM

hotmomma said:


> JimW711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> itchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fungus
Click to expand...


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> hotmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> fungus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toe cheese
Click to expand...


----------



## amotley

JimW711 said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> toe cheese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sock jelly
Click to expand...


----------



## JimW711

amotley said:


> JimW711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sock jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upchuck
Click to expand...


----------



## amotley

JimW711 said:


> amotley said:
> 
> 
> 
> upchuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vomit
Click to expand...


----------



## JimW711

amotley said:


> vomit



Forestal


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> Forestal



someone clue me in, who is Forestal?  What did I miss


----------



## hotmomma

tyky said:


> someone clue me in, who is Forestal?  What did I miss



confused


----------



## GopherM

hotmomma said:


> confused



easily


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> easily


 
mistaken


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> mistaken



identity


----------



## hotmomma

JimW711 said:


> identity



crisis


----------



## JimW711

hotmomma said:


> crisis



hot line


----------



## Penn

hotmomma said:


> crisis


 
management


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> management



upper


----------



## hotmomma

tyky said:


> upper



class


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> upper



lower


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> lower



bunk


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> bunk



shared?


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> shared?


 
co-ed


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> co-ed



dorms


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> dorms


 
Panty raids


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> Panty raids



college


----------



## atrusomder

JimW711 said:


> college



$$$ expensive $$$


----------



## hotmomma

atrusomder said:


> $$$ expensive $$$



maryland


----------



## tyky

hotmomma said:


> maryland



state


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> state


 
recite


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> recite


orate


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> orate


 
stump


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> stump




confound


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> confound


 
stymie


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> stymie



golf


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> golf



club


----------



## amotley

tyky said:


> club



ranch


----------



## JimW711

amotley said:


> ranch



bunny


----------



## amotley

JimW711 said:


> bunny



hugh


----------



## JimW711

amotley said:


> hugh



Playboy


----------



## godsbutterfly

magazine


----------



## JimW711

godsbutterfly said:


> magazine



subscription


----------



## godsbutterfly

JimW711 said:


> subscription



obligation


----------



## Penn

godsbutterfly said:


> obligation


 
duty


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> duty



military


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> military



brat


----------



## amotley

tyky said:


> brat



not me


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> brat



grandson


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> grandson


 
handful


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> handful



grandchildren


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> grandchildren



plural


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> grandchildren


 
gray hair


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> gray hair



wisdom


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> wisdom



teeth


----------



## Chasey_Lane

tyky said:


> teeth


Are they guys gone tonight?  I just got home a little while ago from my company picnic.  I need a shower.  Blah!


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> teeth



false


----------



## tyky

Chasey_Lane said:


> Are they guys gone tonight?  I just got home a little while ago from my company picnic.  I need a shower.  Blah!



yes they went to NY for the Yankee game, I'm all alone!  Well M is coming over


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> false



true


----------



## Chasey_Lane

tyky said:


> yes they went to NY for the Yankee game, I'm all alone!  Well M is coming over



Tell her the crazy lady waving to her yesterday morning was me.


----------



## tyky

Chasey_Lane said:


> Tell her the crazy lady waving to her yesterday morning was me.



I will, what are you getting into tonight?  Your gonna kill me but we went to CD again last night.  It was a last minute decision.  J was pulling for Grill Sgt, since he saw them bring in a fresh pig in the back door


----------



## Chasey_Lane

tyky said:


> I will, what are you getting into tonight?  Your gonna kill me but we went to CD again last night.  It was a last minute decision.  J was pulling for Grill Sgt, since he saw them bring in a fresh pig in the back door



I just got out of the shower - been at my company picnic all day.  Girl got in the dunk tank.   We played volleyball and I bit the dirt a few times.


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> true



heart


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> heart



shape


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> shape



your


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> your



Jim you are sexualizing the word association thread again.


saliva


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> Jim you are sexualizing the word association thread again.
> 
> 
> saliva



drool


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> drool



bull  dog


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> bull  dog



British


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> British



wrestler


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> wrestler



honestly was that the first thing you thought of 


Sumo


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> honestly was that the first thing you thought of
> 
> 
> Sumo



Belly............. and yes, it was   I used to breed Doberman's years ago so that breed of dog is all I consider


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> Belly............. and yes, it was   I used to breed Doberman's years ago so that breed of dog is all I consider



 O.K . You could have said queen or TEA


Dobermans are lovely!!!!




button


----------



## daydreamer

frozenrain said:


> O.K . You could have said queen or TEA
> 
> 
> Dobermans are lovely!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> button



fly


----------



## gumbo

daydreamer said:


> fly



horse


----------



## GopherM

gumbo said:


> horse



apples


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> apples



tree


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> tree



family


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> family



friend


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> friend


 
associate


----------



## hotmomma

Penn said:


> associate



business


----------



## Penn

hotmomma said:


> business


 
secretary


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> secretary



office boss


----------



## GypsyQueen

GopherM said:


> office boss



a## hole


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> a## hole


 
personality


----------



## atrusomder

Penn said:


> personality



trait


----------



## JimW711

atrusomder said:


> trait



characteristic


----------



## Rumrnr

JimW711 said:


> characteristic



Tenacious


----------



## Penn

Rumrnr said:


> Tenacious


 
Defense


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> Defense



Football


----------



## Sonsie

whome20603 said:


> Football



boring


----------



## GopherM

Sonsie said:


> boring



beetle


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> beetle


 
juice


----------



## 4d2008

Penn said:


> juice



gin


----------



## moviegirl1980

Penn said:


> juice



Gin



Yes I am singing now...gin and juice....with my mind on my money and my money on my mind........


----------



## moviegirl1980

4d2008 said:


> gin



Hey you stole my answer!
 And the fact that juice makes us both think of alcohol is scary....


----------



## moviegirl1980

OMG gin and juice......and snoop dog are 2 categories on Jepoardy tonight!


----------



## JimW711

moviegirl1980 said:


> Hey you stole my answer!
> And the fact that juice makes us both think of alcohol is scary....



thief


----------



## Penn

moviegirl1980 said:


> OMG gin and juice......and snoop dog are 2 categories on Jepoardy tonight!


 
Dr. Dre


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> Dr. Dre



ear plugs


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> ear plugs



noise


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> noise



rap music


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> rap music



lyrics


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> lyrics



really?? rap music has lyrics?? 

poem


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> really?? rap music has lyrics??
> 
> poem



that's what came to mind

romantic


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> that's what came to mind
> 
> romantic



passion


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> passion



fruit


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> fruit



pie


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> pie



apple


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> apple



dutch


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> dutch



oven

sorry, I know that's gross but it's what I first thought of


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> oven
> 
> sorry, I know that's gross but it's what I first thought of



stove... And I was going to say french, as in a french apple pie, but I was chastised the other nightfor sexual innuendos


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> stove... And I was going to say french, as in a french apple pie, but I was chastised the other nightfor sexual innuendos



top


----------



## moviegirl1980

tyky said:


> top



stuffing


----------



## JimW711

moviegirl1980 said:


> stuffing



turkey


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> turkey



legs


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> turkey


 
wishbone


----------



## moviegirl1980

Penn said:


> wishbone



break


----------



## tyky

moviegirl1980 said:


> break



pads


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> pads


 
falsies


----------



## atrusomder

tyky said:


> pads



period


----------



## tyky

atrusomder said:


> period



comma


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> comma



pause


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> pause


 
doggy feet


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> doggy feet




(are there seven to a human foot?)

floppy ears


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> (are there seven to a human foot?)
> 
> floppy ears



bunny


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> bunny



honey


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> honey



bear


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

tyky said:


> bear



naked


----------



## tyky

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> naked



free


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> bear



yogi


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> yogi



Boo Boo


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> Boo Boo



graze


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> graze



wound


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> wound



dressing


----------



## atrusomder

frozenrain said:


> dressing



salad


----------



## JimW711

atrusomder said:


> salad



Ceasar


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Ceasar


 
Brutus


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> Brutus



Roman


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> Roman



numerals


----------



## moviegirl1980

tyky said:


> numerals



numbers


----------



## tyky

moviegirl1980 said:


> numbers



phone


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> phone



cell


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> cell


 
prison


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> prison



Bubba


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Bubba


 
Slick Willie


----------



## MonaLeesa

Penn said:


> Slick Willie



WET WILLIE


----------



## GypsyQueen

MonaLeesa said:


> WET WILLIE



Nookie


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> Nookie



sex


----------



## watercolor

tyky said:


> sex



drive


----------



## tyky

watercolor said:


> drive



car


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> car


 
toon


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> toon



baboon


----------



## watercolor

Nanny Pam said:


> baboon




red assed


----------



## Penn

watercolor said:


> red assed


 
flushed


----------



## jenni4

Penn said:


> flushed


 poo


----------



## 4d2008

jenni4 said:


> poo



Roo


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Roo



Kangaroo


----------



## JimW711

kelb said:


> Kangaroo



Captain


----------



## GypsyQueen

JimW711 said:


> Captain



morgan


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Captain


 
Kirk


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> morgan



drunk


----------



## Penn

kelb said:


> drunk


 
sotted


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> sotted



stupefied


----------



## kelb

Penn said:


> sotted



Thought that said slotted at first glance


----------



## jenni4

Nanny Pam said:


> stupefied


possum


----------



## Penn

kelb said:


> Thought that said slotted at first glance


 
:diditonpurpose: 

visual


----------



## JimW711

Nanny Pam said:


> stupefied



Astonished


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> Astonished



amazed


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> amazed



LoneStar


----------



## godsbutterfly

JimW711 said:


> LoneStar



Texas


----------



## JimW711

godsbutterfly said:


> Texas



Rangers


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> Rangers



forest


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> forest



Gump


----------



## godsbutterfly

JimW711 said:


> Gump



Run!


----------



## tyky

godsbutterfly said:


> Run!



walk


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> walk



bubble gum


----------



## godsbutterfly

GypsyQueen said:


> bubble gum



coordination


----------



## moviegirl1980

godsbutterfly said:


> coordination



balance


----------



## Penn

moviegirl1980 said:


> balance


 
equilibrium


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> equilibrium



ear


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> ear


 
discernment


----------



## moviegirl1980

Penn said:


> discernment



God


----------



## JimW711

moviegirl1980 said:


> God



Almighty


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Almighty


 
Bruce


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> Bruce



Evan


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Bruce



floor wax


----------



## toppick08

GopherM said:


> *floor *wax



hardwood


----------



## moviegirl1980

toppick08 said:


> hardwood



viagra


----------



## JimW711

moviegirl1980 said:


> viagra




Cialis


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Cialis


 
billy club


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> billy club



nightstick


----------



## moviegirl1980

JimW711 said:


> nightstick



omg I was thinking nightstick too.....

Nancy Kerrigan


----------



## Penn

moviegirl1980 said:


> omg I was thinking nightstick too.....
> 
> Nancy Kerrigan


 
victim


----------



## Queenofdenile1

Penn said:


> victim



Suspect


----------



## Penn

Queenofdenile1 said:


> Suspect


 
questionable


----------



## remaxrealtor

Penn said:


> questionable



motive


----------



## butterfly08

money


----------



## JimW711

butterfly08 said:


> money



bling bling


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> bling bling



jewellery


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> jewellery



diamond


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> diamond



broke


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

4d2008 said:


> broke



fix


----------



## GopherM

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> fix



corrupt


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> corrupt



ruined


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> ruined


 
resurrected


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> resurrected



born


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> born



again


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

JimW711 said:


> again



repeat


----------



## Penn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> repeat


 
encore


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> encore



performance


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> performance



show


----------



## jenni4

JimW711 said:


> show


boat


----------



## butterfly08

jenni4 said:


> boat



ocean


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

butterfly08 said:


> ocean



beach


----------



## JimW711

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> beach



blanket


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> blanket



cover


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> cover



sheet


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> sheet



music


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> music



Blues


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> Blues



Jazz


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> Jazz



progressive


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> progressive


 
dumb commercial!


----------



## kelb

Penn said:


> dumb commercial!



Geico


----------



## JimW711

kelb said:


> Geico



gecko


----------



## butterfly08

JimW711 said:


> gecko



reptile


----------



## GopherM

butterfly08 said:


> reptile



politicians


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> politicians


 
dirtbags


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> dirtbags



Liberals  I know I'm gonna pizz someone off with that


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Liberals  I know I'm gonna pizz someone off with that


 
nonconsequential!


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> nonconsequential!



pointless


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> pointless



blunt


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> blunt



         instrument


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> instrument



guitar


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> guitar


 
solo


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> solo



Napolean


----------



## toppick08

JimW711 said:


> Napolean



complex


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> complex



maze


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> maze


 
puzzle


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> puzzle



Etymology


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> Etymology



derivation


----------



## frozenrain

formula


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> formula



elements


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> elements



weather


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> weather



meteorologist


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> meteorologist



forecast


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> meteorologist


 
guesser


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> guesser



calculate


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> calculate



figure


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

JimW711 said:


> figure



chicks


----------



## frozenrain

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> chicks



fluffy


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> fluffy



marshmellow


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> marshmellow



*soft*


A joke

Last night I dreamt I ate a giant marshmallow-when I woke up my pillow was gone!


kids love that one!


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> *soft*



cushy


----------



## belvak

JimW711 said:


> cushy



easy


----------



## JimW711

belvak said:


> easy



hard


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> hard



but Beth is not here tonight....


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> but Beth is not here tonight....



  I get chastised for a sexual inuendo when I'm not even trying


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> I get chastised for a sexual inuendo when I'm not even trying


 
Try HARDER next time!


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> I get chastised for a sexual inuendo when I'm not even trying



sorry I could not 


*resist*


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> sorry I could not
> 
> 
> *resist*


 
wuss!


----------



## tyky

I must have missed something!  What did Jim do now


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> I must have missed something! What did Jim do now


 
 He got confussed!


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> He got confussed!



yeah... thinking of tyky


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> yeah... thinking of tyky



crush


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> crush



orange


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> orange



dimple


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> dimple



chin


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> chin



stubbly


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> stubbly


 
Who is  hotter? Beth or TYKY?


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> Who is  hotter? Beth or TYKY?



not going to  especially since I've never met either of them, and probably never will


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> stubbly



prickly


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> prickly



thorn


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> thorn



briar


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> briar



bush


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> bush



President


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> President


United States


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> United States



America


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> America



country


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> country



heartland


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> heartland



home


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> home



address


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> address



street


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> street



avenue


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> avenue



road


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> road



back


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> back



a$$


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> a$$



 tushy


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> tushy



pushy


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> pushy



boss


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> boss



:shrug: where's Penn tonight

man


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> :shrug: where's Penn tonight
> 
> man



woman

Could be because he's been the focus of some not so nice comments in another thread, and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> *woman*
> 
> Could be because he's been the focus of some not so nice comments in another thread, and I'll leave it at that.



estrogen


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> estrogen



overload


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> overload



circuit


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> circuit



outage


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> outage


 
electrical

BTW, I just tried to clear that one up.

Thanks tyky.


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> electrical



panel


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> panel



jury


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> jury



grand


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> grand


 
piano


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> piano



ivory


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> ivory


 
tickle


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> tickle



feather


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> feather


 
duster


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> duster



Plymouth


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> Plymouth



voyager


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> voyager




starship


----------



## toppick08

GopherM said:


> starship



Jefferson


----------



## watercolor

toppick08 said:


> Jefferson



Thomas


----------



## Penn

watercolor said:


> Thomas


 
Seth


----------



## butterfly08

Penn said:


> Seth



Green


----------



## jlfree25

butterfly08 said:


> Green



money


----------



## Penn

jlfree25 said:


> money


 
laundering


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> laundering



skid marks


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> skid marks


 
flight path


----------



## butterfly08

Penn said:


> flight path



airplane


----------



## Penn

butterfly08 said:


> airplane


 
model


----------



## LordStanley

Penn said:


> model



Heidi Klum


----------



## jlfree25

LordStanley said:


> Heidi Klum



tall


----------



## Penn

jlfree25 said:


> tall


 
rangy


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> rangy



slender


----------



## moviegirl1980

JimW711 said:


> slender



slim


----------



## JimW711

moviegirl1980 said:


> slim



jim..... well not this Jim


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> jim..... well not this Jim


 
Nabors(remember him?)


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> Nabors(remember him?)



Gomer


----------



## jlfree25

JimW711 said:


> Gomer



Pile


----------



## JimW711

jlfree25 said:


> Pile



Mayberry.... and it was Pyle.


----------



## jlfree25

JimW711 said:


> Mayberry.... and it was Pyle.



griffin-and sorry not real good at spelling


----------



## MonaLeesa

story





Ponytail said:


> timeless


----------



## GopherM

MonaLeesa said:


> story




parable


----------



## jaybeeztoo

GopherM said:


> parable



tall tale


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:


> tall tale


fish story


----------



## moviegirl1980

FireBrand said:


> fish story



Dr. Suess......as in one fish two fish red fish blue fish


----------



## jaybeeztoo

moviegirl1980 said:


> Dr. Suess......as in one fish two fish red fish blue fish



author


----------



## JimW711

jaybeeztoo said:


> author



editor


----------



## watercolor

JimW711 said:


> editor



newspaper


----------



## jaybeeztoo

watercolor said:


> newspaper



article


----------



## GypsyQueen

jaybeeztoo said:


> article



magazine


----------



## MonaLeesa

GypsyQueen said:


> magazine



playgirl


----------



## GopherM

MonaLeesa said:


> playgirl




gold digger


----------



## GypsyQueen

GopherM said:


> gold digger



bugers


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> bugers



snot


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> snot



flem


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> flem



gag


----------



## toppick08

GypsyQueen said:


> flem



green


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> gag



Purge


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> Purge



rid


----------



## Chasey_Lane

tyky said:


> rid



Passport.


----------



## tyky

Chasey_Lane said:


> Passport.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

tyky said:


>



Feeling better today?


----------



## tyky

Chasey_Lane said:


> Feeling better today?



Yes but stressing about getting packed by Friday


----------



## Chasey_Lane

tyky said:


> Yes but stressing about getting packed by Friday



Getting ready to send you an email...


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> gag





Chasey_Lane said:


> Getting ready to send you an email...



Off topic


----------



## GopherM

Chasey_Lane said:


> Passport.



scotch


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> scotch



tape


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> tape



worm


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> worm



gummy


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> gummy



bear


----------



## JimW711

GypsyQueen said:


> bear



grizzly


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> grizzly




haggard


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> haggard



exhausted


----------



## Nanny Pam

JimW711 said:


> exhausted



spent


----------



## tyky

Nanny Pam said:


> spent



money


----------



## bigtw34

tyky said:


> money



Rich


----------



## JimW711

bigtw34 said:


> Rich



poor


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> poor




deficient


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> deficient


 
subpar


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> subpar



Mopar


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> Mopar



Chrysler


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> Chrysler



vehicle


----------



## hotmomma

tyky said:


> vehicle



inspection


----------



## tyky

hotmomma said:


> inspection



check


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> check



card............. Hi tyky


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> card............. Hi tyky



congratulations


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> congratulations



greetings


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> greetings



howdy


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> howdy



doody


----------



## hotmomma

JimW711 said:


> doody




stinky


----------



## JimW711

hotmomma said:


> stinky



skunk


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> skunk



smelly


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> smelly



garbage


----------



## hotmomma

JimW711 said:


> garbage



truck


----------



## JimW711

hotmomma said:


> truck



dump


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> dump



refuse


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> refuse



deny


----------



## toppick08

GopherM said:


> deny



reject


----------



## butterfly08

toppick08 said:


> reject



outcast


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> reject



dismiss


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> reject



dismiss  (but I really wanted to enter a forumite's name)


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> dismiss


discard


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> discard



remove


----------



## jlfree25

frozenrain said:


> remove



warts


----------



## JimW711

jlfree25 said:


> warts



frog


----------



## butterfly08

JimW711 said:


> frog


pond


----------



## FireBrand

butterfly08 said:


> pond


scum


----------



## JimW711

FireBrand said:


> scum



goo... and I wanted to mention a name here too


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> scum


 
bag


----------



## jlfree25

Penn said:


> bag



paper


----------



## GopherM

jlfree25 said:


> paper



hanger


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> hanger


 
coat


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> coat



pea


----------



## GopherM

jaybeeztoo said:


> pea



princess (and the)


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> princess (and the)


 
sleepless


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> sleepless



wired


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> wired



electrical


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> electrical



eel


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> eel



slimy


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> slimy



lawyer (and the lady in the big azz white pickup that ran me into the curb and drove away)


----------



## Sonsie

GopherM said:


> lawyer



Shyster


----------



## jlfree25

Sonsie said:


> Shyster



thief


----------



## Penn

jlfree25 said:


> thief


 
burglar


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> burglar


ham


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> ham



bone


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> bone


dog


----------



## JimW711

jlfree25 said:


> dog



pet


----------



## jlfree25

JimW711 said:


> pet



rock


----------



## toppick08

jlfree25 said:


> rock



hard


----------



## JimW711

toppick08 said:


> hard



soft.......... damn I wanted to say someting else


----------



## jlfree25

JimW711 said:


> soft.......... damn I wanted to say someting else



crab - yeah that's why I didn't answer to the hard.


----------



## toppick08

jlfree25 said:


> *crab* - yeah that's why I didn't answer to the hard.




pick


----------



## jlfree25

toppick08 said:


> pick



guitar


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> guitar



strings


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> strings



Restaurant


----------



## JimW711

jlfree25 said:


> Restaurant



fancy


----------



## jlfree25

JimW711 said:


> fancy



dress


----------



## toppick08

jlfree25 said:


> dress



up.


----------



## jlfree25

toppick08 said:


> up.



side


----------



## toppick08

jlfree25 said:


> side



down


----------



## JimW711

jlfree25 said:


> side



down


----------



## jlfree25

JimW711 said:


> down



fall


----------



## GopherM

jlfree25 said:


> side



sunny


----------



## toppick08

GopherM said:


> sunny



day


----------



## daydreamer

toppick08 said:


> day



dreamer


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> day



dreamer


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> dreamer


----------



## jlfree25

daydreamer said:


>



make out


----------



## GopherM

jlfree25 said:


> make out





profit


----------



## jlfree25

GopherM said:


> profit



Margin


----------



## Penn

jlfree25 said:


> Margin


 
discrepancy


----------



## jlfree25

Penn said:


> discrepancy



robbery


----------



## toppick08

jlfree25 said:


> robbery



highway


----------



## jlfree25

toppick08 said:


> highway



interstate


----------



## GopherM

jlfree25 said:


> interstate



battery


----------



## hotmomma

GopherM said:


> battery



charge


----------



## GopherM

hotmomma said:


> charge



Kipling


----------



## Sonsie

Jungle Book


----------



## GopherM

Sonsie said:


> Jungle Book



survival manual


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> survival manual


 
vine swinger


----------



## Sonsie

Tarzan


----------



## FireBrand

Sonsie said:


> Tarzan


Jane


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> Jane


 
boy


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> boy



friend


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> friend



lover


----------



## jlfree25

JimW711 said:


> lover



Mistress


----------



## JimW711

jlfree25 said:


> Mistress



benefits


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> benefits


 
support


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> support



bra


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> bra



Victoria's Secret


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> Victoria's Secret


 
lingerie


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> lingerie



model


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> model


 
skinny!(who looks like that?)


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> skinny!(who looks like that?)



thin


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> thin


 
reedy


----------



## jlfree25

Penn said:


> reedy



BAMBOO


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

jlfree25 said:


> BAMBOO



Panda


----------



## jlfree25

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Panda



bear


----------



## GopherM

jlfree25 said:


> bear




endure


----------



## jlfree25

GopherM said:


> endure



guarantee,


----------



## GypsyQueen

jlfree25 said:


> guarantee,



promise


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> promise


 
insurance


----------



## GypsyQueen

Penn said:


> guarantee



repeat


----------



## toppick08

GypsyQueen said:


> repeat



again


----------



## jlfree25

Penn said:


> insurance



Geico


----------



## GypsyQueen

toppick08 said:


> again



over


----------



## toppick08

GypsyQueen said:


> over



under


----------



## bigtw34

toppick08 said:


> under



Below


----------



## tyky

bigtw34 said:


> Below



ground


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> ground


 
minced


----------



## jlfree25

Penn said:


> minced



meat


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> meat



loaf


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> loaf



bread


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> bread



banana


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> banana



Monkey


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> Monkey



tree


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> tree



shade


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> shade



shadow


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> shadow



doubt


----------



## jlfree25

frozenrain said:


> doubt



hesitant


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> hesitant



cautious


----------



## jlfree25

frozenrain said:


> cautious



scared


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> scared



spooked


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> spooked


 
Halloween


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> Halloween



costume


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> costume




attire


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> attire



gear


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> gear


 
shift


----------



## Sonsie

night


----------



## GopherM

Sonsie said:


> night



shade


----------



## Nanny Pam

GopherM said:


> shade



umbrella


----------



## GopherM

Nanny Pam said:


> umbrella



parabolic


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> parabolic


 
dish


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> dish



gossip


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> gossip


 
hearsay


----------



## jlfree25

Penn said:


> hearsay



evidence


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> evidence



proof


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> proof


 
pudding


----------



## jlfree25

Penn said:


> pudding



chocolate


----------



## GopherM

jlfree25 said:


> chocolate



milk


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> milk


 
extract


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Penn said:


> extract



vanilla


----------



## jlfree25

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> vanilla



icecream


----------



## Penn

jlfree25 said:


> icecream


 
banana split


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> banana split



summer


----------



## jlfree25

whome20603 said:


> summer



vacation


----------



## godsbutterfly

jlfree25 said:


> vacation



get away


----------



## Penn

godsbutterfly said:


> get away


 
island paradise


----------



## jlfree25

Penn said:


> island paradise



tahiti


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> tahiti



tropical


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> tropical



pina colada


----------



## GopherM

jlfree25 said:


> pina colada



monkey barf


----------



## jlfree25

GopherM said:


> monkey barf



Nasty


----------



## GopherM

jlfree25 said:


> Nasty



obscene


----------



## jlfree25

GopherM said:


> obscene



adult films


----------



## Penn

jlfree25 said:


> adult films


 
rated "R"


----------



## jlfree25

Penn said:


> rated "R"



Parental Advisory


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> Parental Advisory



Warning


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> Warning



beware


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> beware


 
all hands on deck!


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> all hands on deck!



stern


----------



## jlfree25

frozenrain said:


> stern



beating


----------



## Penn

jlfree25 said:


> beating


 
azzwhooping


----------



## jlfree25

Penn said:


> azzwhooping



Social Services


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> Social Services



elderly


----------



## jlfree25

frozenrain said:


> elderly



febel


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> febel



frail


----------



## jlfree25

frozenrain said:


> frail



blonde


----------



## bcp

frozenrain said:


> frail


withered


----------



## frozenrain

bcp said:


> withered



droop


----------



## jlfree25

frozenrain said:


> droop



dieing


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> dieing



wilt


----------



## jlfree25

frozenrain said:


> wilt



dangle


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> dangle



scarecrow


----------



## jlfree25

frozenrain said:


> scarecrow



pumpkin patch


----------



## whome20603

jlfree25 said:


> pumpkin patch



hay


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> pumpkin patch



harvest


----------



## jlfree25

whome20603 said:


> hay



fever


----------



## whome20603

jlfree25 said:


> fever



hot


----------



## frozenrain

frozenrain said:


> chingachongwanglongrr hockety shot



seriously  

temperature


----------



## jlfree25

frozenrain said:


> seriously
> 
> temperature



degree's


----------



## Penn

jlfree25 said:


> degree's


 
shades


----------



## jlfree25

Penn said:


> shades



raybans


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> raybans



sunglasses


----------



## Poohhunny1605

tyky said:


> sunglasses



SHADES


----------



## jlfree25

Poohhunny1605 said:


> SHADES



trees


----------



## toppick08

jlfree25 said:


> trees



oak


----------



## luckystar

toppick08 said:


> oak



table


----------



## Penn

luckystar said:


> table


 
cabinet


----------



## butterfly08

Penn said:


> cabinet



shelf


----------



## jlfree25

butterfly08 said:


> shelf



Life


----------



## toppick08

jlfree25 said:


> Life



Death


----------



## JimW711

toppick08 said:


> Death



final


----------



## jlfree25

JimW711 said:


> final



goodbye


----------



## JimW711

jlfree25 said:


> goodbye



wave


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

JimW711 said:


> wave



beach


----------



## Nanny Pam

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> beach



sand


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Nanny Pam said:


> sand



bikini


----------



## JimW711

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> bikini



thong


----------



## Sonsie

JimW711 said:


> thong



flip-flop


----------



## JimW711

Sonsie said:


> flip-flop



sandal


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> sandal



wood


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> wood



got?


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> got?



milk
:shrug:


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> milk
> :shrug:



L U N C H


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> L U N C H



date


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> date



October :wave: missed you today TYKY


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> October :wave: missed you today TYKY



Halloween
 you know where I was today


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> Halloween
> you know where I was today



Haunted

I'm sorry 4 u here ya go


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> Haunted
> 
> I'm sorry 4 u here ya go



house

I need wine and a massage


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> house
> 
> I need wine and a massage


 
call


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> house
> 
> I need wine and a massage



New

This is the best I could do


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> New
> 
> This is the best I could do



brand

Thanks for that I feel better already


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> brand
> 
> Thanks for that I feel better already



Fruit of a Loom

Is that BudLight Lime?


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> Fruit of a Loom
> 
> Is that BudLight Lime?



skivies (sp?)

Nah, I don't do beer

FYI, they don't call it Bud Light Lime anymore it's BL2


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> skivies (sp?)
> 
> Nah, I don't do beer
> 
> FYI, they don't call it Bud Light Lime anymore it's BL2



Tidy Whities

That's Gay :


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> Tidy Whities
> 
> That's Gay :



boxers


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> boxers



Dog!!!!


----------



## Sonsie

jlfree25 said:


> Dog!!!!



Randy (from American Idol "Yo Dawg")


----------



## jlfree25

Sonsie said:


> Randy (from American Idol "Yo Dawg")



travis


----------



## Sonsie

jlfree25 said:


> travis



Tritt


----------



## jlfree25

Sonsie said:


> Tritt



Country


----------



## JimW711

jlfree25 said:


> Country



bumpkin


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> bumpkin


 
redneck


----------



## jlfree25

Penn said:


> redneck



Good Ole' Boy


----------



## flomaster

jlfree25 said:


> Good Ole' Boy




Old bay


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Old bay


 
got crabs?


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> got crabs?



Roses


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Roses


 
hot spot


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> hot spot



*Spot* of some kind!


----------



## Nanny Pam

flomaster said:


> *Spot* of some kind!



ink


----------



## JimW711

Nanny Pam said:


> ink



red


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> ink


 
blot


----------



## HouseCat

Penn said:


> blot


stain


----------



## Penn

HouseCat said:


> stain


 
deck


----------



## HouseCat

Penn said:


> deck


cards


----------



## Penn

HouseCat said:


> cards


 
poker


----------



## HouseCat

Penn said:


> poker


face


----------



## Penn

HouseCat said:


> face


 
raise you! um, 28,000 chips!

Whatchu got?


----------



## HouseCat

Penn said:


> raise you! um, 28,000 chips!
> 
> Whatchu got?


I got Lays n Ruffles... that's about it.


----------



## jlfree25

HouseCat said:


> I got Lays n Ruffles... that's about it.



Plain


----------



## Penn

jlfree25 said:


> Plain


 
Cheddar


----------



## HouseCat

Penn said:


> Cheddar


Sharp


----------



## jlfree25

HouseCat said:


> Sharp



knife


----------



## JimW711

jlfree25 said:


> knife



butcher


----------



## Penn

jlfree25 said:


> knife


 
slice


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> slice



cheese


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> cheese



American


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> American



citizen


----------



## Penn

jlfree25 said:


> American


 
finest!


----------



## belvak

Patriot


----------



## GopherM

belvak said:


> Patriot



missile


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> missile



guided


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> missile


 

Dart


----------



## moviegirl1980

Penn said:


> Dart



bar


----------



## Penn

moviegirl1980 said:


> bar


 
Ever played 301 or 501 dart game?


----------



## jlfree25

moviegirl1980 said:


> bar



Brewskis


----------



## Penn

jlfree25 said:


> Brewskis


 
Suds!


----------



## jlfree25

Penn said:


> Suds!



bubble bath


----------



## Penn

jlfree25 said:


> bubble bath


 
Scented


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> Scented



candles


----------



## jlfree25

JimW711 said:


> candles



birthday


----------



## JimW711

jlfree25 said:


> birthday



greetings


----------



## jlfree25

JimW711 said:


> greetings



Cards


----------



## JimW711

jlfree25 said:


> Cards



poker


----------



## jlfree25

JimW711 said:


> poker



fire


----------



## Penn

jlfree25 said:


> fire


 
embers


----------



## jlfree25

Penn said:


> embers



Ash


----------



## Penn

jlfree25 said:


> Ash


 
Wednesday


----------



## MrX

Penn said:


> Wednesday


 
yesterday


----------



## jlfree25

MrX said:


> yesterday



tomorrow


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> tomorrow



Friday


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> Friday


night special


----------



## godsbutterfly

GopherM said:


> night special



Gun


----------



## toppick08

godsbutterfly said:


> Gun



powder


----------



## godsbutterfly

toppick08 said:


> powder



Baby


----------



## toppick08

godsbutterfly said:


> Baby



face


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> face



clock


----------



## Rumrnr

Spring


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> clock


 
dial


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> dial



soap


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> soap


 
Guiding Light


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> Guiding Light



Holy Spirit


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> Holy Spirit



Trinity


----------



## HouseCat

GopherM said:


> Trinity


Matrix


----------



## kelb

HouseCat said:


> Matrix



keanu


----------



## Penn

kelb said:


> keanu


 
Neo?


----------



## jlfree25

kelb said:


> keanu



Reeves


----------



## flomaster

jlfree25 said:


> Reeves




Steve


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Steve


 
Martin


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> Martin



Short


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Short


 
Shrift


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Shrift




inconsiderate


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> inconsiderate


 
displaced


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> displaced




lost


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> lost


 
adrift


----------



## LordStanley

Penn said:


> adrift



afloat


----------



## butterfly08

LordStanley said:


> afloat



raft


----------



## edisspecial

butterfly08 said:


> raft



life


----------



## godsbutterfly

edisspecial said:


> life



cereal


----------



## GopherM

godsbutterfly said:


> cereal



grain


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> grain


 
sediment


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> sediment



earth


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> earth


dirt


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> dirt



mud


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

tyky said:


> mud



wrestling


----------



## tyky

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> wrestling



match


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> match



Batch


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> Batch



cookies

When are you coming back


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> cookies
> 
> When are you coming back



oreo


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> oreo


 
snack


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> snack



morsel


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> morsel



small


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> small



smallville


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> small



minuscule


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> minuscule



microscope


----------



## LordStanley

tyky said:


> microscope



ameoba


----------



## JimW711

LordStanley said:


> ameoba



organism


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> organism


 
church mouse


----------



## MrX

Penn said:


> church mouse


 
rodent


----------



## GopherM

MrX said:


> rodent





gopher


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> gopher


 
groundhog


----------



## MJ

Penn said:


> groundhog


 
day


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> groundhog



pest


----------



## Midnight

terminator


----------



## Penn

Midnight said:


> terminator


 
shotgun


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> shotgun



wedding


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> shotgun



Junior  Walker & The All Stars


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> Junior  Walker & The All Stars



soul music


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> soul music


 
nope.

more like rock 'n roll!


----------



## hotmomma

Penn said:


> nope.
> 
> more like rock 'n roll!



music


----------



## Penn

hotmomma said:


> music


 
consequence


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> consequence



punishment


----------



## hotmomma

tyky said:


> punishment




spanking


----------



## Penn

hotmomma said:


> spanking


 
attention getting


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> attention getting



show off


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> show off


 
glory hound


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> glory hound



blood


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> blood



vampire


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> vampire


 
cave dweller


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> cave dweller


 
batman


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> batman



Robin


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> Robin



boy wonder

I'm watching batman now


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> boy wonder
> 
> I'm watching batman now



football is on and your watching Batman

Catwoman


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> football is on and your watching Batman
> 
> Catwoman



Leather

Yeah my team has a biweek


----------



## Penn

jlfree25 said:


> Leather
> 
> Yeah my team has a biweek


 
jacket


----------



## my-thyme

Penn said:


> jacket



down


----------



## toppick08

my-thyme said:


> down



feather


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> feather



tickle


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> tickle



Pink


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> Pink



pretty


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> pretty


 
attractive


----------



## H2ogirl

Penn said:


> attractive



perception


----------



## GopherM

H2ogirl said:


> perception



extra sensory


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> extra sensory


 
Gift


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Gift



of The Maji


----------



## jlfree25

GopherM said:


> of The Maji



expensive


----------



## Poohhunny1605

jlfree25 said:


> expensive



High Maintenance


----------



## Nanny Pam

Poohhunny1605 said:


> High Maintenance



landscaping


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> landscaping


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


>


 
John Deere


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> John Deere



tractor


----------



## toppick08

JimW711 said:


> tractor



pull


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


> pull




tabs


----------



## Penn

sunflower said:


> tabs


 
markers


----------



## godsbutterfly

Penn said:


> markers



Headstones


----------



## JimW711

godsbutterfly said:


> Headstones



cemetary


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> cemetary


 
Pet


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> Pet



meds


----------



## JimW711

flomaster said:


> meds



drugs


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> drugs


 
costly


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> costly



Bills


----------



## JimW711

flomaster said:


> Bills



collector


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> collector


 
funnel


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> funnel



cake


----------



## hotmomma

GopherM said:


> cake




chocolate


----------



## JimW711

hotmomma said:


> chocolate



candy


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> candy


 
striper - or is it stripper?


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> striper - or is it stripper?



nurse.... nekkid at that


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> nurse.... nekkid at that


 
dead pan, or bed pan?


----------



## jlfree25

Penn said:


> dead pan, or bed pan?



hospital


----------



## Penn

jlfree25 said:


> hospital


 
oxygen


----------



## MonaLeesa

Penn said:


> oxygen



breathless


----------



## toppick08

MonaLeesa said:


> breathless



anticipation


----------



## MonaLeesa

toppick08 said:


> anticipation



expectation


----------



## toppick08

MonaLeesa said:


> expectation



high


----------



## MonaLeesa

toppick08 said:


> high



HOW?


----------



## toppick08

MonaLeesa said:


> HOW?



now....


----------



## MonaLeesa

toppick08 said:


> now....



N' LATER....


----------



## toppick08

MonaLeesa said:


> N' LATER....



years


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> years



golden


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> golden


 
gate bridge


----------



## butterfly08

Penn said:


> gate bridge



San Francisco


----------



## JimW711

butterfly08 said:


> San Francisco



California


----------



## toppick08

JimW711 said:


> California



dreaming


----------



## JimW711

toppick08 said:


> dreaming



Mama's & Papa's


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> Mama's & Papa's



pizza


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> pizza[/QUOTE
> 
> Pepperoni


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> pizza[/QUOTE
> 
> Pepperoni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greasy
Click to expand...


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> JimW711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> greasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spoon
Click to expand...


----------



## Kitten143

frozenrain said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> spoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fork
Click to expand...


----------



## frozenrain

Kitten143 said:


> frozenrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> fork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prong
Click to expand...


----------



## janey83

frozenrain said:


> Kitten143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> prong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ring.
Click to expand...


----------



## frozenrain

janey83 said:


> frozenrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opal
Click to expand...


----------



## janey83

frozenrain said:


> janey83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> opal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old lady
Click to expand...


----------



## frozenrain

janey83 said:


> frozenrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> old lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biddy
Click to expand...


----------



## janey83

frozenrain said:


> janey83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> biddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue hair
Click to expand...


----------



## frozenrain

janey83 said:


> frozenrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> blue hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rinse
Click to expand...


----------



## JimW711

janey83 said:


> rinse



shampoo


----------



## godsbutterfly

JimW711 said:


> shampoo



carpets


----------



## GopherM

godsbutterfly said:


> carpets



burns


----------



## hotmomma

GopherM said:


> burns



fire


----------



## JimW711

hotmomma said:


> fire



department


----------



## hotmomma

JimW711 said:


> department



store


----------



## flomaster

hotmomma said:


> store



keeper


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> keeper


 
cashier


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> cashier



store


----------



## hotmomma

JimW711 said:


> store



shop


----------



## Penn

hotmomma said:


> shop


 
browse


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> browse



surf


----------



## JimW711

flomaster said:


> surf



board


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> board



water


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

GopherM said:


> water



beach


----------



## dawn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> beach



sand


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

dawn said:


> sand



crabs


----------



## GopherM

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> crabs



itch


----------



## dawn

GopherM said:


> itch



Scratch


----------



## GopherM

dawn said:


> Scratch



moola


----------



## dawn

GopherM said:


> moola



money


----------



## JimW711

dawn said:


> money



bank


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> bank


...rupt


----------



## flomaster

GopherM said:


> ...rupt



broke


----------



## GopherM

flomaster said:


> broke


back


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> back



mountain


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> mountain



music


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> music


 
rhymes


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> rhymes



nursery


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> nursery



hospital


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> hospital



gown
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	




This was in the Daily mail newspaper-thought you would appreciate it


----------



## GopherM

frock


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> frock


 
fraggle


----------



## belvak

Penn said:


> fraggle



rock


----------



## tyky

belvak said:


> rock



stone


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> stone



stick


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> stick



man


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> man



kind


----------



## janey83

frozenrain said:


> kind



Dear.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

janey83 said:


> Dear.



John


----------



## janey83

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> John



Doe.


----------



## jlfree25

janey83 said:


> Doe.



boy 

 tyky


----------



## janey83

jlfree25 said:


> boy
> 
> tyky



Wonder.


----------



## jlfree25

janey83 said:


> Wonder.



robin


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> robin



hood


----------



## janey83

frozenrain said:


> hood



Streets


----------



## frozenrain

janey83 said:


> Streets



neighbourhood


----------



## janey83

frozenrain said:


> neighbourhood



Mr. Rogers


----------



## godsbutterfly

frozenrain said:


> neighbourhood



community


----------



## Penn

godsbutterfly said:


> community


 
affairs


----------



## jlfree25

Penn said:


> affairs



Marriage


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> Marriage



partnership


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> partnership



Business


----------



## JimW711

jlfree25 said:


> Business



Risky


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> Risky



Frisky


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> Frisky


 
comical


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> comical



funny


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> funny


 
hysterical


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> hysterical



laugh


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> laugh


 
guffaws


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> guffaws



joke


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> joke


practical


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> practical


 
matter


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> matter



dark


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> dark



side


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> side



team


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> team



Effort


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Effort



determination


----------



## jlfree25

frozenrain said:


> determination



strive


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> strive



someone's playing yay


*aim*


----------



## Sonsie

frozenrain said:


> *aim*



high  

(old USAF slogan....)


----------



## toppick08

Sonsie said:


> high
> 
> (old USAF slogan....)



wire


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> wire



tap


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> tap


 
dance


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> dance



belly


----------



## 4d2008

Nanny Pam said:


> belly


Button


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Button



ring


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> ring



Trinity


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> Trinity



Holy


----------



## Poohhunny1605

toppick08 said:


> Holy



Crap


----------



## janey83

Poohhunny1605 said:


> Crap



Clutter.


----------



## Bronwyn

janey83 said:


> Clutter.



attic


----------



## janey83

Bronwyn said:


> attic



Spider.


----------



## Bronwyn

janey83 said:


> Spider.



widow


----------



## GopherM

Bronwyn said:


> widow



Mojave


----------



## janey83

GopherM said:


> Mojave



Desert.


----------



## jlfree25

janey83 said:


> Desert.



dry


----------



## MrX

jlfree25 said:


> dry


 
humor


----------



## janey83

MrX said:


> humor



Funny


----------



## frozenrain

janey83 said:


> Funny



bone


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> bone



pork


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> pork



chop


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

frozenrain said:


> chop



block


----------



## frozenrain

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> block



obstruct


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> obstruct


 
block


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> block



tackle


----------



## jlfree25

flomaster said:


> tackle



box


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> box



room


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> room


 
guest


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> guest



unwanted


----------



## flomaster

JimW711 said:


> unwanted



visitors


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> unwanted



spurned


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> spurned



reject


----------



## jlfree25

flomaster said:


> reject



throw


----------



## GopherM

jlfree25 said:


> throw



aside


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> aside


 
suggestion


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> suggestion



recommendation


----------



## amotley

flomaster said:


> recommendation



referral


----------



## GypsyQueen

amotley said:


> referral



specialist


----------



## frozenrain

GypsyQueen said:


> specialist



doctor


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> doctor



who


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> who









identity


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> View attachment 54534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> identity



theft


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> theft



crime


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> crime



*corporate*


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> *corporate*



Wall Street


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> Wall Street



journal


----------



## frozenrain

:





JimW711 said:


> Wall Street



journal


----------



## amotley

frozenrain said:


> :
> 
> journal



write


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> journal





amotley said:


> write



notes


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> notes


 
memos


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> memos



post it


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> post it



stickums


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> stickums



yellow


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> yellow



lemon


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> lemon



meringue (sp)


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> meringue (sp)



pie


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> pie



3.14


----------



## jlfree25

GopherM said:


> 3.14



money


----------



## GopherM

jlfree25 said:


> money



salary


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> salary


 
earnings


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> earnings



net


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> net


 
safety


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> safety



pin


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> pin



oak


----------



## JimW711

toppick08 said:


> oak



tree


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> tree



palm


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> palm



Sunday


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> Sunday



football


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> football



Redskins....  actually the Dallas Cowboys getting their azzes kicked.


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> Redskins....  actually the Dallas Cowboys getting their azzes kicked.



Ravens


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> Ravens



Baltimore


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> Baltimore



city


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> city



suburb


----------



## jlfree25

JimW711 said:


> suburb



blah


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> blah



blah


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> blah


 
humbug


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> humbug



Scrooge


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> Scrooge



McDuck


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> McDuck



Scottish


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> Scottish



ale


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> ale



barley


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> barley



wheat


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> wheat



whole


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> whole



sale


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> sale



yard


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> yard



grass


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> grass



skirt


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> skirt



steak


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> steak


 
lobster


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> lobster



claw


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> claw



cat


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> cat



dog


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> dog



fight


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> fight



club


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> club



night


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> night



tremors


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> tremors


 
quake


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> quake



earth


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				tyky said:
			
		

> earth



doom


----------



## Penn

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> doom


 
gloom


----------



## jlfree25

Penn said:


> gloom



depressed


----------



## toppick08

jlfree25 said:


> depressed



heartache


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> heartache




recovery


----------



## toppick08

GopherM said:


> recovery



slow


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> slow



developmentally challenged


----------



## toppick08

GopherM said:


> developmentally challenged


----------



## jlfree25

GopherM said:


> developmentally challenged



special ed


----------



## my-thyme

jlfree25 said:


> special ed



mainstreamed


----------



## tyky

my-thyme said:


> mainstreamed



normal


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> normal



average


----------



## jlfree25

frozenrain said:


> average



Grade Point


----------



## flomaster

jlfree25 said:


> Grade Point



calculator


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> calculator



add


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> add



subtract

 tyky


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> add



multiply


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> multiply



divide
 JL


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> divide
> JL



Divorce


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> divide
> JL



fraction


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> fraction



half


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> half



moon


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> moon



Butt


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Butt



bottom


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> bottom



feeder


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> feeder



bird


----------



## jlfree25

frozenrain said:


> bird



Humming


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> Humming



tune


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> tune



whistle


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> whistle



wolf


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> wolf



Blitzer


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> Blitzer



journalist


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> journalist



reporter


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> reporter



news


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> news


paper


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> news



alert


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> alert



notify


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> notify



brief


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> brief


police


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> police



gun


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> gun



bang bang


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> bang bang



magic shoe


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> magic shoe



New Balance????


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> New Balance????



Under Armour


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Under Armour



Lingerie


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Lingerie



model


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> model



when?


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> when?



where

I am not replying to you anymore


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> where
> 
> I am not replying to you anymore



On the pole.  I will get it setup.

Why not?


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> On the pole.  I will get it setup.
> 
> Why not?




Questions


----------



## JimW711

flomaster said:


> Questions



answers?


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> answers?



solutions


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> solutions



potions


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> potions



magical


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> magical




Cauldrons


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Cauldrons



bubble


----------



## jlfree25

frozenrain said:


> bubble



double


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> double



trouble


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> trouble



maker


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> maker



 creator


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> creator




mad scientist


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> mad scientist



alchemy


----------



## jlfree25

frozenrain said:


> alchemy



philosophical


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> philosophical



idealism


----------



## jlfree25

frozenrain said:


> idealism



values


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> values



ethics


----------



## jlfree25

frozenrain said:


> ethics



committee (sp?)


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> committee (sp?)



that is right! 

 standing


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> that is right!
> 
> standing



sitting


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> sitting



duck


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> duck



geese


----------



## jlfree25

frozenrain said:


> duck



goose

thank you!!


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> duck


 
or a *witch* ?


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> or a *witch* ?



Hunt


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> Hunt


ketchup


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> ketchup



mustard


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> mustard



hotdog


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> mustard


Clue


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> Clue


 
hint


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> hint



secret


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> secret



victorias


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> victorias



angels


----------



## jlfree25

workaholic said:


> victorias



lingerie

no pole


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> lingerie
> 
> no pole



*pantyhose *(tights to me) very good at collecting the dust I hear....


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> *pantyhose *(tights to me) very good at collecting the dust I hear....



thigh highs


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> thigh highs



lace


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> thigh highs



Paisties


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> lace


bra


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> thigh highs



knee highs


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> bra



backless


----------



## jlfree25

frozenrain said:


> backless



spineless


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> backless



spineless


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> spineless


Jellyfish


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> Jellyfish



fish heads


----------



## jlfree25

flomaster said:


> fish heads



Nasty


----------



## frozenrain

jlfree25 said:


> spineless





flomaster said:


> fish heads



soup


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> Nasty


gross


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> gross



Boogers


----------



## flomaster

jlfree25 said:


> Boogers



pickers


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> Boogers



snot


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> snot



rockets


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> rockets



outer space


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> pickers



music


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> outer space



Moon


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> Moon



shine


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> shine



alcohol


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> alcohol



proof


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> alcohol



abuse


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> abuse



Child


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> Child



precious


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> precious



gem


----------



## jlfree25

frozenrain said:


> gem



Garnet


----------



## tyky

jlfree25 said:


> Garnet


January


----------



## jlfree25

tyky said:


> January



Month


----------



## MonaLeesa

jlfree25 said:


> Month



-ly cycle


----------



## GopherM

MonaLeesa said:


> -ly cycle




regular


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> regular


 
daily


----------



## Smowlover409

Penn said:


> daily



shower


----------



## GopherM

Smowlover409 said:


> shower




stall


----------



## Smowlover409

GopherM said:


> stall



FORD TRUCKS


----------



## Penn

Smowlover409 said:


> FORD TRUCKS


 
CHEVYS RULE


----------



## kelb

Penn said:


> CHEVYS RULE



False


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> False



True.  I am biased


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> True.  I am biased



factual


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> factual



economy


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> economy



looming


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> looming



massive


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> massive



load...


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> load...



I am innocent I have no idea what you could be referring to

*structural*


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> I am innocent I have no idea what you could be referring to
> 
> *structural*



integrity


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> integrity



*expected *(scientific integrity)


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> *expected *(scientific integrity)



Outcome


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Outcome



result


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> result


consequence


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> consequence




learn


----------



## GopherM

flomaster said:


> learn



absorb


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> absorb


 
stomach


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> stomach


acid


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> stomach



*Ache*


For real!


----------



## GopherM

FireBrand said:


> acid



lids


----------



## FireBrand

GopherM said:


> lids


tupperware


----------



## GopherM

FireBrand said:


> tupperware



party


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> party



Tea


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

frozenrain said:


>



ice


----------



## frozenrain

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> ice



maiden


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> maiden



of honor


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> of honor


 
lass


----------



## butterfly08

Penn said:


> lass



lad


----------



## Smowlover409

kelb said:


> False



Statement


----------



## godsbutterfly

Smowlover409 said:


> Statement



declaration


----------



## GopherM

godsbutterfly said:


> declaration




pronouncement


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> pronouncement



announcement


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> announcement



declaration


----------



## GopherM

flomaster said:


> declaration



custom's


----------



## kvj21075

penis


----------



## hotmomma

kvj21075 said:


> penis



man


----------



## Penn

hotmomma said:


> man


 
hole


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> hole



black


----------



## kvj21075

penis


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> penis



envy


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> envy



jealousy


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> jealousy


 
coveting


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> coveting



desire


----------



## JimW711

flomaster said:


> desire



passion


----------



## godsbutterfly

JimW711 said:


> passion



fervor


----------



## flomaster

godsbutterfly said:


> fervor




really, who uses that word? 

*Intensity*


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> really, who uses that word?
> 
> *Intensity*


 
acuity


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> acuity



sharp


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> sharp


 
as a tack


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> as a tack



as a bowling ball


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> as a bowling ball


 
gutter ball!


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> gutter ball!



matzo ball


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> matzo ball


 
yeastless


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> yeastless


uninfected


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> uninfected



healthy


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> healthy



fit


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> fit


 
agile


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> agile



flexible


----------



## kvj21075

penis


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> penis



Rooster


----------



## workaholic

kvj21075 said:


> penis



Schlong


----------



## frozenrain

kvj21075 said:


> penis



genitalia


----------



## kvj21075

yes! schlong! awesome


----------



## workaholic

kvj21075 said:


> yes! schlong! awesome



  It was either that or One Eyed Viper.


----------



## kvj21075

we need to do a naughty word association thread!


----------



## frozenrain

kvj21075 said:


> we need to do a *naughty* word association thread!



I thought this was -2 penises (is that the right plural?)in one day
*indecent*


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> I thought this was -2 penises (is that the right plural?)in one day
> *indecent*



Proposal


----------



## flomaster

contract


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> we need to do a naughty word association thread!



there is already one but no one really posts dirty words


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> contract



binding .


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> binding .



bondage


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> bondage



Kinky


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> Kinky



boots


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> boots



cowboy


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> cowboy



wranglers


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> wranglers



*jeans*-a nice fit too!


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> *jeans*-a nice fit too!



blue


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> blue



Balls


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Balls



ping-pong


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> ping-pong



Ding Dong


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Ding Dong



doorbell


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> doorbell



knocker


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> knocker



crab


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> crab



ointment


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> ointment



rash


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> ointment


medication


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> medication



cooties


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> medication



Oxycodone


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Oxycodone



high


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> high



kite


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> kite



runner


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> runner



jogger


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> jogger



shorts


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> shorts



booty


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> shorts



bikini


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> booty



call


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> bikini



top


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> top



Bobbies.


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> Bobbies.



police


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> police



Damn it.  I meant Boobies.  Not Bobies.

Frisk


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> Damn it.  I meant Boobies.  Not Bobies.
> 
> Frisk


he he he



glove


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Damn it.  I meant Boobies.  Not Bobies.
> 
> Frisk



feel


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> feel



touch


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> touch



Masterbate


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> touch



grope


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> *Masturbate*



Fixed.  Can't F up a good word.


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Fixed.  Can't F up a good word.



Sorry Tyky is pouring wine down my throat tonight.  Just sent her to open the new box.  LOL  I thinks shes trying to get lucky.


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Sorry Tyky is pouring wine down my throat tonight.  Just sent her to open the new box.  LOL  I thinks shes trying to get lucky.



Good for you!!!!


----------



## frozenrain

climax


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> Schlong


 
Yiddish flavor


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> climax



scream

where's you know who :shrug:


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> Sorry Tyky is pouring wine down my throat tonight.  Just sent her to open the new box.  LOL  I thinks shes trying to get lucky.



I did not know you two were a couple until yesterday but that is so sweet doing the word association game together.....


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> scream
> 
> where's you know who :shrug:



yell


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> I did not know you two were a couple until yesterday but that is so sweet doing the word association game together.....


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> yell



cry


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> I did not know you two were a couple until yesterday but that is so sweet doing the word association game together.....



Yeah but my pole is still dusty.  LOL


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> cry



curl


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> curl


 
twirlish


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> twirlish



pearl rabbit


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> pearl rabbit



two finger kitkat (and usually I am so sweet and innocent LOL)


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> Yeah but my pole is still dusty.  LOL



Will not be at the yard sale......


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> Will not be at the yard sale......


 
incognito


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> incognito



sly


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> sly


 
foxy


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> foxy



sexy


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> sexy



Tyky


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Tyky



really? 

:worthless


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> really?
> 
> :worthless



curiosity


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> curiosity



nosy


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> nosy



parker


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> parker



spiderman


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> spiderman



web


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> web



site


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> site



building


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> building



blocks


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> blocks



Cinder


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Cinder



ella


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> ella



Fitzgerald


----------



## JimW711

flomaster said:


> Fitzgerald



jazz


----------



## flomaster

JimW711 said:


> jazz



All That


----------



## kvj21075

jelly


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> jelly




What, no penis? 

Fish


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> What, no penis?
> 
> Fish


 
Fresh


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> Fresh



Air


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Air



horn


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

tyky said:


> horn



Blow


----------



## tyky

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Blow



job


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> job



less


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> less



likely


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> likely



most


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> likely



probably


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> probably



not


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> not



unlikely


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> unlikely



negative


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> negative



HIV


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> HIV



cocktails


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> cocktails



drinks


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> drinks



Rum


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Rum



coconut


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> coconut



tree


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> tree



house


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> tree



palm


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> palm



beach


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> beach



sand


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> sand



castle


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> castle



Princess


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> Princess



Prince


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> Prince



Frog


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> Frog



French


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> French



kiss


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> kiss



Tongue


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> Tongue



sexy


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Tongue



beef


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> beef



Its whats for dinner


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> beef



jerky


----------



## flomaster

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> jerky



boys


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> boys



drool


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> drool



Spit


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Spit


ball


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> ball



formal


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> formal



gown


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> gown


 
Formal


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Formal



statement


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> statement


 
Declaration


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> Declaration




independence


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> independence



self sufficient


----------



## flomaster

GopherM said:


> self sufficient



self reliant


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> self reliant


 
well off


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> well off



wealthy


----------



## hotmomma

flomaster said:


> wealthy



loaded


----------



## flomaster

hotmomma said:


> loaded



cocked


----------



## GopherM

flomaster said:


> cocked




ready


----------



## toppick08

GopherM said:


> ready



waiting


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> waiting




idle


----------



## toppick08

GopherM said:


> idle



hands


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> hands


 
cowboys


----------



## Mojo

Penn said:


> cowboys



Suck


----------



## frozenrain

Mojo said:


> Suck



suction


----------



## butterfly08

frozenrain said:


> suction



vacuum


----------



## frozenrain

butterfly08 said:


> vacuum



tube


----------



## kelb

frozenrain said:


> tube



steak


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> steak


rare


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> rare



Bloody?


----------



## lkrbrady1

kelb said:


> Bloody?



Mary


----------



## kelb

lkrbrady1 said:


> Mary



Lamb


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Lamb



Chop


----------



## frozenrain

whome20603 said:


> Chop



Karate


----------



## whome20603

frozenrain said:


> Karate



Kid


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Kid



goat


----------



## Nanny Pam

kelb said:


> goat



Billy


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> goat



cheese


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> cheese



Smile  ( Its the 2nd best thing you can do with your mouth! )


----------



## Lugnut

kelb said:


> Smile  ( Its the 2nd best thing you can do with your mouth! )





Be funny if THIS thread got deleted too...


----------



## Nanny Pam

kelb said:


> Smile



teeth


----------



## RaspberryBeret

Nanny Pam said:


> teeth



False


----------



## kelb

Lugnut said:


> Be funny if THIS thread got deleted too...


 whats wrong with you? I meant eat.. sheesh 



RaspberryBeret said:


> False



True


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> whats wrong with you? I meant eat.. sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> *True*



Friends


----------



## frozenrain

whome20603 said:


> Friends



close


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> close


 
knit


----------



## Smowlover409

Penn said:


> knit



yarn


----------



## frozenrain

Smowlover409 said:


> yarn



tale


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

frozenrain said:


> tale



a$$


----------



## frozenrain

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> a$$



bottom


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> bottom



out


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> out



done


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> done



well


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> done



complete


----------



## butterfly08

frozenrain said:


> complete



finished


----------



## frozenrain

butterfly08 said:


> finished



accomplished


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> accomplished


 
successful


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> successful



proud


----------



## GopherM

flomaster said:


> proud



narcissistic


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> narcissistic


 
egotistical


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> egotistical



stuck up


----------



## GopherM

flomaster said:


> stuck up



snob


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> snob


 
know-it-all


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> know-it-all



annoying


----------



## amotley

tyky said:


> annoying



husband


----------



## tyky

amotley said:


> husband



partner


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> partner


 
confidant


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> confidant



trust


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> trust


 
fund


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> fund



mutual


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> mutual


 
appreciation


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> appreciation



thank


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> thank



heavens


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> heavens


 
Amen


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> Amen



brother


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> brother


 
keeper


----------



## hotmomma

Penn said:


> keeper



pack rat


----------



## amotley

hotmomma said:


> pack rat



yard sale


----------



## flomaster

amotley said:


> yard sale



junk


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> junk


 
treasure


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> treasure



chest


----------



## flomaster

GopherM said:


> chest



D's


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> D's


 
plentiful


----------



## amotley

Penn said:


> plentiful



lots


----------



## flomaster

amotley said:


> lots



Big


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Big


Ego


----------



## Penn

4d2008 said:


> Ego


 
self-importance


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> self-importance



Narcissistic


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Narcissistic


Disorder


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> Disorder



mental


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> mental



case


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> case



brief


----------



## amotley

tyky said:


> brief



boxers


----------



## tyky

amotley said:


> boxers



skivvies (sp?)


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> skivvies (sp?)


thong


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> thong



crack


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> crack



head


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> head


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> head



case


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> case



international(tractor)


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> international(tractor)


 
John Deere(traditional)


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> John Deere(traditional)



green


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> green


boogar


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> boogar



Nasty :shrug:


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Nasty :shrug:



gross


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> gross



smelly


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> smelly



stank


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> stank


 
odorous


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> odorous



foul


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> foul



chicken


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> chicken



coward


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> coward



pu$$y


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> pu$$y


 
Ho!


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Ho!



Garden


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Garden



herbs


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> Garden


 
Roses


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Roses



Tex (Rose's husband)


----------



## flomaster

GopherM said:


> Tex (Rose's husband)



Mex


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Mex


 
Burrito


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> Burrito



donkey (burrito meaning 'little donkey')


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> donkey (burrito meaning 'little donkey')



Kong


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Kong



king


----------



## Nanny Pam

tyky said:


> king



Elvis


----------



## flomaster

Nanny Pam said:


> Elvis



Costello


----------



## GopherM

flomaster said:


> Costello



Diana Krall


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> Diana Krall



who :shrug:


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> who :shrug:







Why


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> who :shrug:



She's Elvis Costello's wife.  Canadian, great jazz, blues and standards singer...and H-O-T.  Hard to believe Elvis is man enough to keep the pace, if you know what I mean!  wink, wink, nod, nod, leer, leer.


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Why



When


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> When



question????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> question????????????????????????????????????????



answer


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> answer



solution


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> solution


 
prescription


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> prescription



drug


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> drug



Rehabilitation


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> Rehabilitation



hospital


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> hospital



ward


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> ward



wart


sorry first thing I thought of


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> wart
> 
> 
> sorry first thing I thought of



worry


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> worry



I got nothing for worry execpt for wart


----------



## kelb

frozenrain said:


> worry



fear


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> fear



scared


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> scared



BOO!!!


----------



## godsbutterfly

kelb said:


> BOO!!!



Heckle


----------



## amotley

godsbutterfly said:


> Heckle



jeckyl


----------



## frozenrain

amotley said:


> jeckyl



hide


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

frozenrain said:


> hide



seek


----------



## tyky

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> seek



find


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> find



expedition


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> expedition



Ford


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> Ford



ranger


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> ranger



park


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> park



avenue


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> avenue



street


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> street



life


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

frozenrain said:


> life



death


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> life


 
cycle


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> cycle



menstrual


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> menstrual



cramps


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> cramps



pain


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> pain



relieve


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> relieve



rest room


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> rest room



tinkle


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> tinkle


 
movement


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> movement



Bowel


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Bowel



Anal

I had to incorporate sex somehow.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Anal
> 
> I had to incorporate sex somehow.






probe


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> probe


Shocker


----------



## nitwhit3286

4d2008 said:


> Shocker




electric


----------



## tyky

nitwhit3286 said:


> electric



battery operated


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> battery operated



toy


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

flomaster said:


> toy



box


----------



## Penn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> box


 
receptacle


----------



## nitwhit3286

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> box




packing tape


----------



## workaholic

nitwhit3286 said:


> packing tape



Bondage


----------



## flomaster

nitwhit3286 said:


> packing tape



kinky


----------



## tyky

nitwhit3286 said:


> packing tape



bondage
 get my head outta the gutter


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> bondage
> get my head outta the gutter



I knew we were meant to be together.  LOL


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> kinky



TYKY


----------



## nitwhit3286

tyky said:


> bondage
> get my head outta the gutter



ball gag... hehe


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I knew we were meant to be together.  LOL


----------



## workaholic

nitwhit3286 said:


> ball gag... hehe



anal beads


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> anal beads


swiftly moving forward or should I say backwards!
umm *necklace*-


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> swiftly moving forward or should I say backwards!
> umm *necklace*-



pearl?


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> pearl?



oyster


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> oyster



raw


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> raw



passion


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> raw


 
Coarse


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> Coarse



rough


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> passion



Lust


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> Lust



carnal


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> carnal



sensual


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> sensual



whispers


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> whisperings



Talking dirty


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> Talking dirty



foreplay


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Talking dirty



Talking Turkey


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Talking Turkey



Choking the chicken?


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Talking Turkey





workaholic said:


> Choking the chicken?


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> Choking the chicken?


 
roughneck


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> roughneck



snog


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> snog



intimately


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> snog



tonsil hockey


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> intimately





workaholic said:


> tonsil hockey



French


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> French



Maid


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> French



whore


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> whore



slut


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> slut



easy


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Maid





workaholic said:


> easy



*going *(that's right folks have to love you and leave you take care)


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> *going *(that's right folks have to love you and leave you take care)



Down.

CYA


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Down.
> 
> CYA



stairs


----------



## GopherM

flomaster said:


> stairs



landings


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> landings



strip


----------



## nitwhit3286

tyky said:


> strip




boy shorts.


----------



## whome20603

nitwhit3286 said:


> boy shorts.



booty


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> booty



call


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> call



Girl


----------



## RaspberryBeret

daydreamer said:


> Girl



friend


----------



## frozenrain

RaspberryBeret said:


> friend



frenemy


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> frenemy




friends with benefits


----------



## Radiant1

GopherM said:


> friends with benefits



Users


----------



## flomaster

Radiant1 said:


> Users



takers


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> takers



buyers


----------



## Radiant1

frozenrain said:


> buyers



sellers


----------



## frozenrain

Radiant1 said:


> sellers



market


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> market



flea


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> flea



circus


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> circus



act


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> act



closing


----------



## nitwhit3286

frozenrain said:


> closing





prologue..


----------



## GopherM

nitwhit3286 said:


> prologue..




prequel


----------



## Radiant1

GopherM said:


> prequel



Star Wars


----------



## Nanny Pam

Radiant1 said:


> Star Wars



Black


----------



## Radiant1

Nanny Pam said:


> Black



Jack


----------



## GopherM

Radiant1 said:


> Jack



Monterey


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> Monterey



cheese


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> cheese



puffs


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> puffs



Afro


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> Afro



Pick


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Pick



choose


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> choose



sides


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> sides


 
coleslaw


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> coleslaw



nasty


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> nasty


 
opinion


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> opinion



thought


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> thought



dirty


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> dirty



skivvies


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> skivvies


 
boxers


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> boxers



punchbag


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> punchbag


Kick Boxing


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> Kick Boxing



martial art


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> martial art


Ninja


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> Ninja






turtles


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> turtles


soup


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> turtles



slow


----------



## workaholic

JimW711 said:


> slow



ride


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

workaholic said:


> ride



Sally


----------



## frozenrain

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Sally



aunt


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> aunt



uncle


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> uncle



family


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> family


kindred


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> kindred



souls


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> souls



ghosts


----------



## Nanny Pam

tyky said:


> ghosts



death


----------



## tyky

Nanny Pam said:


> death



trap


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> trap



bear


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> bear



hug


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> hug


 
embrace


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> embrace



hold


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> hold



caress


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> caress



soap


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> hold


 
raise you(50 chips)


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> raise you(50 chips)



it takes a woman to raise me!


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> raise you(50 chips)



gamble


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> gamble



bet


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> bet


 
wager


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> wager



friendly


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> friendly



meeting


----------



## workaholic

JimW711 said:


> friendly



benefits


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> benefits



health


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> health



risks


----------



## JimW711

workaholic said:


> risks



danger


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> danger


 
peril


----------



## Radiant1

Penn said:


> peril




stalker


----------



## daydreamer

Radiant1 said:


> stalker



TYKY


----------



## 4d2008

daydreamer said:


> TYKY


MILF


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> TYKY


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> MILF



Chasey Lane


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> Chasey Lane


 
Sexy Princess


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Sexy Princess



tiara


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> tiara



crown


----------



## GopherM

workaholic said:


> crown



and coke


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> and coke



tipsy


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> tipsy



turvy


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> turvy


 
no pain


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> no pain



sense


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> sense


 
control


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> control



mind


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> mind




intelligence


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> intelligence


 
common sense


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> common sense



smart..... wanted to say what many people lack


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> smart..... wanted to say what many people lack


 
Bookish


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> Bookish



intelligent


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> intelligent


 
superficial


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> intelligent



lack of


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> lack of



diminished


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> superficial



fake


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> fake



fraud


----------



## JimW711

frozenrain said:


> fraud



credit


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> credit



crunch


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> credit



score


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> score



cards


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> cards



deck


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> deck



ship


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> ship


 
wreck


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> wreck



accident


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> wreck



treasure


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> treasure



chest


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> chest



lock


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> lock



key


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> lock


 
stock


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> stock



wall street


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> wall street



journal


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> journal



log


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> log



cabin


----------



## hotmomma

tyky said:


> cabin



cozy


----------



## Penn

hotmomma said:


> cozy


 
nesting


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> nesting



cleaning


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> cleaning


 
rearranging


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> rearranging



cushion


----------



## GopherM

JimW711 said:


> credit



recognition


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> recognition



remember


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> remember



aware


----------



## FireBrand

GopherM said:


> aware


LSD


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> LSD


 
acid


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> acid



rain


----------



## daydreamer

frozenrain said:


> rain



snow


----------



## frozenrain

daydreamer said:


> snow



flakes


----------



## daydreamer

frozenrain said:


> flakes


corn


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> corn


cob


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> cob



bread


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> cob



Ty


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> Ty



YW


----------



## frozenrain

I diagnose


----------



## daydreamer

frozenrain said:


> I diagnose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55467


----------



## hotmomma

daydreamer said:


>



sad


----------



## frozenrain

hotmomma said:


> sad



reflective


----------



## tyky

hotmomma said:


> sad



tears


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> tears


 
mourning


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> mourning



funeral


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> funeral


 
wake


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> wake



up!


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> up!


 
arise!


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> arise!



(and)Shine!


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> (and)Shine!


 

Heads Up!


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Heads Up!



alert


----------



## workaholic

GopherM said:


> alert



warning


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> warning


 
Will Robinson!(oldie)


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Will Robinson!(oldie)


 
SciFi


----------



## Smowlover409

FireBrand said:


> SciFi



channel


----------



## GopherM

Smowlover409 said:


> channel



focus


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> focus



strain


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> strain



filter


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> filter



sift


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> sift


 
flour


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> flour


dough


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> dough



nuts


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> nuts


 
almond joy


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> almond joy



candy bar


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> candy bar



Almond Joy


----------



## 4d2008

Penn said:


> almond joy


 


tyky said:


> candy bar


 


daydreamer said:


> Almond Joy


----------



## girlygirl87

daydreamer said:


> Almond Joy




coconut


----------



## hotmomma

girlygirl87 said:


> coconut



cake


----------



## tyky

hotmomma said:


> cake



bread


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> bread


 
butter


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> butter



Lobster


----------



## tyky

Nanny Pam said:


> Lobster



claw


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> claw


 
pincer


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> pincer



mini


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> mini



bar


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> bar



hopping


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> hopping



bunny


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> bunny



girl


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> girl



madam


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> madam



ma,am


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> ma,am



sir


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> sir



teacher


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> teacher



professor


----------



## Radiant1

tyky said:


> professor


Gilligan


----------



## frozenrain

Radiant1 said:


> Gilligan



island


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> island



lei


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> lei



garland


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> garland



decorations


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> decorations


 
medals


----------



## Sonsie

ribbons


----------



## toppick08

Sonsie said:


> ribbons



blue


----------



## Radiant1

toppick08 said:


> blue


grass


----------



## MonaLeesa

Radiant1 said:


> grass



KENTUCKY


----------



## toppick08

MonaLeesa said:


> KENTUCKY



headhunters.....


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> headhunters.....



recruiter


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> recruiter


Navy


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Navy



Officer


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Officer


Police


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Police



patrol


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> patrol


Vehicle


----------



## daydreamer

4d2008 said:


> Vehicle



Truck


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> Truck



monster


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> monster



munch


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> munch



lick


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> lick



suck


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> suck


swallow


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> swallow



gag


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> gag


reflex


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> reflex



kick


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> kick



ball


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> ball



chain


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> chain



reaction


----------



## daydreamer

toppick08 said:


> reaction


time


----------



## frozenrain

daydreamer said:


> time



machine


----------



## tyky

gumball


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> gumball



Rally


----------



## godsbutterfly

flomaster said:


> Rally



Pep


----------



## toppick08

godsbutterfly said:


> Pep



talk


----------



## godsbutterfly

toppick08 said:


> talk



converse


----------



## flomaster

godsbutterfly said:


> converse



Chucks


----------



## jaybeeztoo

flomaster said:


> Chucks



barfs


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> barfs



sick


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> sick



ill


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> ill



repute   (soup is cooking)


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> repute   (soup is cooking)



house of


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> house of



horrors


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> horrors



Great Mills


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Great *Mills*







flour


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> flour



yeast


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> yeast



spores ( Hey you did not explain Great mills you just do not like it?)


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> spores ( Hey you did not explain Great mills you just do not like it?)



The area of Great Mills here in town is a Horror. 

*Mold*


----------



## jaybeeztoo

flomaster said:


> The area of Great Mills here in town is a Horror.
> 
> *Mold*



fungus


----------



## flomaster

jaybeeztoo said:


> fungus



shroom


----------



## kelb

jaybeeztoo said:


> fungus


Gross



This mushroom asked a rose on a date every day for 1 week. Finally the mushroom asked the rose why they could not date. The rose said.. look at me and look at you.. NO WAY he said I dont get it.. I'm a fun-gi

sorry.. when I see fungus I think of that silly joke


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> Gross
> 
> 
> 
> This mushroom asked a rose on a date every day for 1 week. Finally the mushroom asked the rose why they could not date. The rose said.. look at me and look at you.. NO WAY he said I dont get it.. I'm a fun-gi
> 
> sorry.. when I see fungus I think of that silly joke



anatomy

cute joke


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> The area of Great Mills here in town is a Horror.
> o.k I understand
> *Mold*





kelb said:


> Gross
> 
> 
> 
> This mushroom asked a rose on a date every day for 1 week. Finally the mushroom asked the rose why they could not date. The rose said.. look at me and look at you.. NO WAY he said I dont get it.. I'm a fun-gi
> 
> sorry.. when I see fungus I think of that silly joke





flomaster said:


> anatomy
> 
> cute joke



grey(S)


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> *grey*(S)




hair.


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> hair.



Bushy


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Bushy



trim


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> trim


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> trim



slender


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> slender



thighs


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> thighs



hot


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> hot



coal


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> coal



miner


----------



## daydreamer

flomaster said:


> miner



daughter


----------



## 4d2008

daydreamer said:


> daughter


TWINS


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> TWINS



girls


----------



## daydreamer

flomaster said:


> girls



Tata's


----------



## kvj21075

penis


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> penis



rooster


----------



## daydreamer

flomaster said:


> rooster



chick


----------



## flomaster

daydreamer said:


> chick



hot


----------



## daydreamer

flomaster said:


> hot


cold


----------



## flomaster

daydreamer said:


> cold



frigid


----------



## kvj21075

hot throbbing bowl of man chowder


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> hot throbbing bowl of man chowder


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> hot throbbing bowl of man *chowder*




Clam


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Clam



shell


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> shell



sea


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> sea


red


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> red



eye


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> eye





tyky said:


> red



lol, many moons ago I lived on redeye road in CRE



ball


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> lol, many moons ago I lived on redeye road in CRE
> 
> 
> 
> ball



bearing


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> bearing



point


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> point



break


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> break



shatter


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> shatter



crack


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> crack



pipe


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> pipe



bong


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> bong



water


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> water



fall


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> fall



autumn


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> autumn



colors


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> colors



crayons


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> crayons



wax


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> wax



brazillian


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> brazillian





Boyzillian!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Boyzillian!



smooth :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> smooth :shrug:



TMI


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> TMI



FYI


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> FYI



FYI back ya!


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> FYI back ya!



classified


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> classified



advertisement


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> advertisement



newspaper


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> newspaper



bird cages


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> bird cages



canary


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> canary



islands


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> canary


yellow


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> yellow



mellow


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> islands


 
aleutian


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> mellow



Mood


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> mellow


Donovan


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> Donovan



football


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> football


 
pigskin


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> pigskin



crunchy


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> crunchy



peanut butter


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> peanut butter



peter pan


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> peter pan



tinkerbell


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> tinkerbell



queer eye


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> queer eye



gay


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> gay



happy


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> happy



birthday


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> birthday



suit


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> suit



swim


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> swim



trunks


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> trunks



elephant


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> trunks


 
boughs


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> boughs




cradle


----------



## toppick08

GopherM said:


> cradle



grave


----------



## WidowLady06

toppick08 said:


> grave



Wonderpets (this is sewious)


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Wonderpets (this is sewious)



toys


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> toys


penis


----------



## toppick08




----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> penis



private


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> private




first class


----------



## Radiant1

GopherM said:


> first class



coach


----------



## Nanny Pam

Radiant1 said:


> coach



purse


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Nanny Pam said:


> purse



strap


----------



## Dupontster

Jock


----------



## butterfly08

Nanny Pam said:


> purse



wallet


----------



## tyky

butterfly08 said:


> wallet



pocket


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

tyky said:


> pocket



pool


----------



## tyky

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> pool



cue


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

tyky said:


> cue



balls


----------



## tyky

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> balls



tennis


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

tyky said:


> tennis



racket


----------



## tyky

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> racket



noise


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> noise



white


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> white



lines


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> lines



parallel


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> parallel



parking


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> parking



ticket


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> ticket



booth


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> booth



fortune telling


----------



## kelb

frozenrain said:


> fortune telling



future


----------



## frozenrain

kelb said:


> future



prophecy


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> prophecy



fortune


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> fortune



cookie


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> cookie




invasive (re:  computers)


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> invasive (re:  computers)





that's the first thing that came to your head

army


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> that's the first thing that came to your head
> 
> army



navy


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> that's the first thing that came to your head
> 
> army



ants


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> ants



bugs


----------



## GopherM

flomaster said:


> navy



bEAns


----------



## PsyOps

GopherM said:


> bEAns



gas


----------



## flomaster

PsyOps said:


> gas



X!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> X!!



ray :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> ray :shrug:



Charles


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> X!!


Malcolm


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> Malcolm



middle


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> middle



age


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> middle


earth


----------



## GopherM

FireBrand said:


> earth



ground


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> ground



hog


----------



## flomaster

GopherM said:


> ground



Hog

How appropriate!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Hog
> 
> How appropriate!



bacon


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> bacon



brothers


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> brothers



sisters


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> sisters



pointer


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> pointer



finger


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> finger




gold


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> gold



digger


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> digger



showgirl


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> digger



snot


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> snot



rocket


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> rocket






power


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> power


 
ooomph


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> ooomph



gas


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> gas



crisis


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> crisis



intervention


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> intervention




save


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> save



money


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> money



grubber


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> grubber


rubber


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> rubber



wrapper


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> rubber



glove


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> wrapper



Ice-T


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Ice-T



sweet


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> sweet



kelbalicious


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> kelbalicious



tasty


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> kelbalicious



tykylicious


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> tasty


YUM



tyky said:


> tykylicious



:


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> tykylicious



flolicious


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> flolicious



frozenlicious


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> frozenlicious



workalockadingdong


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> workalockadingdong



chokonadingdong


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> workalockadingdong



holy #### thats funny....  oh oh oh 

#### alicious


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> chokonadingdong





Later


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> Later



You are going to chockonadingdong later? Ok.. this i gotta see


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> You are going to chockonadingdong later? Ok.. this i gotta see



me too


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> holy #### thats funny....  oh oh oh
> 
> #### alicious



BOOMSHAKALAKA!!!!! 

I Win.  Oops wrong thread.


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> BOOMSHAKALAKA!!!!!
> 
> I *Win*.  Oops wrong thread.







lose


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> lose



snort


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> lose



YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Me!


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Me!



Pretty


----------



## frozenrain

kelb said:


> Pretty



beautiful


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> beautiful


 
knockout


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> knockout



punch


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> punch



spiked


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> punch



bowl


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> bowl



bong


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> bong



tong


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> tong



thong


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> thong



sexy


----------



## frozenrain

kelb said:


> sexy



feelings


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> feelings



hurt


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> feelings



emotions


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> emotions



lotions


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> lotions



sexy


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> lotions


body


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> sexy



tasty


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> tasty



smelly


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> smelly



flowers


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> flowers



daisies


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> daisies



pushing


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> pushing



Eureka!


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Eureka!



vaccuums


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> vaccuums



suck


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> vaccuums


black holes


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> suck



duck


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> duck



goose!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> goose!



bumps


----------



## PsyOps

tyky said:


> bumps



zits


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> bumps



lovely lady lumps


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> lovely lady lumps



my humps my humps my humps


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> my humps my humps my humps



fergalicious


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> fergalicious



tykyalicious


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> tykyalicious



kelbalicious


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> kelbalicious






funny


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> funny



bone


----------



## workaholic

toppick08 said:


> bone



her


----------



## WidowLady06

workaholic said:


> her



BOB


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> her



she


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> she



male


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> male



anatomy


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> male



I wasn't going there but.

enhancement


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I wasn't going there but.
> 
> enhancement



drugs :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> drugs :shrug:



creams


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> creams



panties


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> panties



crotchless


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> crotchless



pervert


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> pervert



Freak


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Freak


 
amoral


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> amoral



sociopath


----------



## 4d2008

GopherM said:


> sociopath


Disorder


----------



## Radiant1

4d2008 said:


> Disorder



whacky


----------



## tyky

Radiant1 said:


> whacky



crazy


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> crazy



Nuts


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Nuts



balls


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

kelb said:


> Nuts



testicles


----------



## kelb

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> testicles


2



(Testie testie.. 1, 2, 3?)


----------



## Penn

kelb said:


> 2
> 
> 
> 
> (Testie testie.. 1, 2, 3?)


 
normally


----------



## kelb

Penn said:


> normally



abnormal


----------



## butterfly08

kelb said:


> abnormal



strange


----------



## Penn

butterfly08 said:


> strange


 
eerie


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> eerie



glow


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> glow



worm


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> worm



bait


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> bait



hook


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> hook



line ......


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> line ......



sinker


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> sinker



 Yay what a fine idiom!!



fisherman


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> Yay what a fine idiom!!
> 
> 
> 
> fisherman



Boats


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Boats



racing


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> racing



cars


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> cars



very nice!!!!  

track


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> very nice!!!!
> 
> track



Thanks

Train


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> cars








You have to give me a ride one day....


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> You have to give me a *ride* one day....



You got it.

Scary


----------



## PsyOps

flomaster said:


> You got it.
> 
> Scary



movie


----------



## flomaster

PsyOps said:


> movie



monster


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> You got it.
> 
> Scary



man hug.......


----------



## godsbutterfly

flomaster said:


> monster




Beast


----------



## Penn

godsbutterfly said:


> Beast


 
prehistoric


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> prehistoric



mammoth


----------



## PsyOps

frozenrain said:


> mammoth



wooly


----------



## FireBrand

PsyOps said:


> wooly


sox


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> sox



White


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> White



snake


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> snake



oil


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> oil


voodoo


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> voodoo



doll


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> doll



baby


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> baby



bottle


----------



## czygvtwkr

tyky said:


> bottle



RUM


----------



## flomaster

czygvtwkr said:


> RUM



Morgan


----------



## tyky

czygvtwkr said:


> RUM



runner


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> runner





Gun


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Gun



powder


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> powder



baby


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> baby



oil


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> oil



warming


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> warming



global


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> global



economy


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> economy


pinto


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> pinto



beans


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> beans



sprouts


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> sprouts



germinate


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> germinate



infest


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> infest



bugs


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> bugs


bunny


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> bunny



stew


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> stew


Elmer


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> Elmer



glue..........I added the s....


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> glue..........I added the s....


adhesive


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> adhesive



bonding


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> bonding



chemical


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> chemical



burns


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> burns



side


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> side



ways


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> ways


ted


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> ted



days........


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> days........



sidereal


----------



## frozenrain

Nobody wants to play


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> sidereal


stargazing


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> stargazing



telescope


----------



## Kain99

flomaster said:


> telescope



Universe


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> Universe



galaxy


----------



## sommpd

Kain99 said:


> Universe



health care.


----------



## Kain99

sommpd said:


> health care.



Elderly


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Elderly


 
medicare


----------



## frozenrain

health


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> health



nut


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> nut



blanched


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> blanched



toppick purple hull peas.......


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> toppick purple hull peas.......




gourmet


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> gourmet



cooking


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> cooking



rustic


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> rustic



outdoors


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> outdoors



leaves......


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> leaves......



rake


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> rake



JD X500.........


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> JD X500.........



tractor


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> JD X500.........



tractor :shrug:


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> tractor


garden


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> garden



hoe


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> hoe



implement


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> implement


start


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> start



finish


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> finish



paint


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> paint



brush


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> brush



bristle


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> bristle


porcupine


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> porcupine



ouch


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> ouch



         pain


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> pain



free


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> free



spirit


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> spirit



ghost


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> ghost



pottery  (thinking of the movie)


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> pottery  (thinking of the movie)



barn (store)


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> barn (store)



frolics


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> frolics



fun


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> fun



sun


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> sun



spot


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> spot



G-Spot


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> spot



less


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> less



more


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> more



park sausages


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> park *sausages*





country


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> country



Used to be a commercial.  "More Park Sausages Mom, Please!"


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> country


fried


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> fried



gizzards


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> fried



Chicken


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> gizzards



turkey


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> turkey



feathers


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> feathers



tickle


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> feathers



kinky


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> kinky



business


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> business



ventures


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> ventures



undertaking


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> undertaking




parlor


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> parlor


 
dinette


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> dinette



table


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> table



mesa


----------



## Nanny Pam

GopherM said:


> mesa



wood


----------



## tyky

Nanny Pam said:


> wood



stock


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> stock



pile


----------



## kvj21075

poop


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> poop



Bunny     .........


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

kelb said:


> Bunny     .........



Playboy


----------



## Penn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Playboy


 
mansion


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> mansion



lord


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> lord



Knight


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Knight



chess


----------



## daydreamer

frozenrain said:


> chess


crash


----------



## frozenrain

daydreamer said:


> crash



dummies


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> dummies


 
experiment


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> experiment



natural


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> natural



untouched


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> untouched



virgin


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

toppick08 said:


> virgin



cherry


----------



## tyky

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> cherry



pop


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> pop



tart


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> tart



Sweet


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Sweet



heart


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> heart



broken


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> broken


 
crushed


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> crushed



smashed


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> smashed


 
hammered


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> hammered



loaded


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> hammered



trashed


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> trashed


wino


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> wino



tyky


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> tyky


 
brown-bagger


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> brown-bagger


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


>


 
Who - Me?


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Who - Me?



Yes you



I prefer the box


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> Yes you
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the box


 
thinking out of.........


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> thinking out of.........



box


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> box



Tops


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Tops



baseball


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> baseball




cards


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> cards



deck


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> deck



stern


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> stern



boat


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> boat



ocean


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> ocean



beach


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> beach



shore


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> shore



sea


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> sea



weed


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> weed



killer


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> killer



ant


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> ant



fire


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> ant


eater


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> eater



fire(sorry bit sad)


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> fire(sorry bit sad)


ball


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> fire





tyky said:


> eater





frozenrain said:


> fire(sorry bit sad)





tyky said:


> ball



Sorry I repeated the word,


foot


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> Sorry I repeated the word,
> 
> 
> foot



mouth


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> mouth



Big


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Big



size


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> size



measurement


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> measurement



ruler


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> ruler



flexible


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> ruler



King


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> King



kong


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> kong



Hong


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> Hong


 
Mandarin


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Mandarin



orange


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> orange



Banana


----------



## toppick08

workaholic said:


> Banana



pudding


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> pudding



spoon


----------



## daydreamer

GopherM said:


> spoon


fork


----------



## Kain99

daydreamer said:


> fork



pork


----------



## daydreamer

Kain99 said:


> pork



steak


----------



## toppick08

daydreamer said:


> steak



cow


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> cow



slip


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

frozenrain said:


> slip



bra


----------



## FireBrand

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> bra


Formaldehyde


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> Formaldehyde


----------



## GopherM

FireBrand said:


> Formaldehyde



Victoria's "Secret"


----------



## flomaster

GopherM said:


> Victoria's "Secret"



police


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> police



officer


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> officer



loan


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> loan



shark


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> shark



week


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> week



month


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> month



period


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> period



comma


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> comma



dash


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> dash



board


----------



## GopherM

flomaster said:


> board



boogie


----------



## 4d2008

GopherM said:


> boogie


Dance


----------



## Nanny Pam

4d2008 said:


> Dance



shake


----------



## frozenrain

Nanny Pam said:


> shake



rattle


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> rattle



snake


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> snake



reptile


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> reptile



amphibian


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> amphibian



salamander


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> salamander



newt


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> newt


dinner


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> dinner


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> dinner



thread


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> thread



cotton


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> cotton



Mississippi


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> Mississippi



Mud Pie


----------



## frozenrain

Nanny Pam said:


> Mud Pie



chocolate


----------



## kelb

frozenrain said:


> chocolate



I was just getting ready to type the same thing




Hershey


----------



## frozenrain

kelb said:


> I was just getting ready to type the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hershey



kisses


----------



## kelb

frozenrain said:


> kisses



LOVE


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> LOVE



hate


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> hate



not


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> not



whatever


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> whatever



happens


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> happens



Sh!at


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Sh!at



hole


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> hole



rat


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> rat



Chevy...572....


----------



## GopherM

shaker


----------



## toppick08

GopherM said:


> shaker



hood


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> hood



waldorf


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> waldorf


ghetto


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> ghetto



cruiser


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> cruiser



warship


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> warship



nautical


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> nautical



sextant


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> sextant



altitude


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> altitude



height


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> height



climax


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> climax



orgasm


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> orgasm



skeet


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> skeet



pigeon


----------



## flomaster

GopherM said:


> pigeon



poop


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> poop



dump


----------



## godsbutterfly

kelb said:


> dump



unload


----------



## tyky

godsbutterfly said:


> unload



rid


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> rid



disgard


----------



## Nanny Pam

flomaster said:


> disgard



remove


----------



## flomaster

Nanny Pam said:


> remove



strip


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> strip



tease


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> tease



rooster


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> rooster



chicken


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> chicken



choke


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> choke



throat


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> throat



deep


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> deep



impact


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> impact



gun


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> impact


 
response


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> gun



water


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> water



sports


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> sports



fan


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> sports



car ( what else could I say?)


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> car ( what else could I say?)



fan, like I did before you


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> car ( what else could I say?)





Gotcha!!!


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Gotcha!!!


 
snicker


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> snicker



doodle


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> doodle



draw


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> draw


 
sketch


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> sketch



etch


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> etch



knob


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> knob



turn


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> knob



polish


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> polish



my "Pole"


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> my "Pole"



rod


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> polish


Ta da...





floor


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> rod



hard


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> hard



times


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

workaholic said:


> hard



viagra


----------



## workaholic

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> viagra



"Very Hard"


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> "Very Hard"


 
stick up


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> "Very Hard"



thrust    (huhum talking about cars of course)


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> thrust    (huhum talking about cars of course)



Sure you are..

*Bump*


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> Sure you are..
> 
> *Bump*



grind (coffee in mind of course)


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> "Very Hard"



Rock


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> grind (coffee in mind of course)



Where's my Pole?

*Dance*


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Where's my Pole?
> 
> *Dance*



happy


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> happy



gay


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> gay



Lesbians


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Lesbians



chics


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> chics



Muff Divers


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Muff Divers



carpet


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> carpet



munchers


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> munchers



snackers


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> snackers



Bi-Sexual


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> Bi-Sexual



asexual


----------



## frozenrain

5 bloody 48 in the morning last word...



liverwort


----------



## Nanny Pam

puke


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> puke



upchuck


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> upchuck


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>



toilet


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> toilet



plunger


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> plunger



clog


----------



## Radiant1

tyky said:


> clog



Draino


----------



## tyky

Radiant1 said:


> Draino



liquid


----------



## Radiant1

tyky said:


> liquid



refreshment


----------



## frozenrain

Radiant1 said:


> refreshment



vodka


----------



## kvj21075

frozenrain said:


> vodka


tampon


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> vodka



liquor


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> vodka



screwdriver


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> screwdriver



tool


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> tool



box


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> box



jewellery


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> jewellery



necklace


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> necklace



pearl


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> pearl



oyster


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> oyster



fried


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> fried



chicken


----------



## Radiant1

whome20603 said:


> chicken



Kentucky


----------



## toppick08

Radiant1 said:


> Kentucky



horses


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> horses



cowboy


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> cowboy


 
Lone Ranger


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Lone Ranger



mask


----------



## Nanny Pam

GopherM said:


> mask



mud


----------



## GopherM

Nanny Pam said:


> mud



hut


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> hut



shack


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> shack



love


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> love



boat


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> boat



banana


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> banana



hammock


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> hammock



swinging


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> swinging



sliding


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> sliding



doors


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> doors



french


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> french



kiss


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> kiss



hug


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> hug



bear


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> bear



polar


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> polar


 
iceberg


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> iceberg



Titanic


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> Titanic



sink


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> sink



cast iron


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> cast iron



skillet (sp?)


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> skillet (sp?)



cornbread......


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> cornbread......



koolaid  :shrug:  I know some Ridge Runners that dip cornbread in their koolaid


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> koolaid  :shrug:  I know some Ridge *Runners *that dip cornbread in their koolaid






Road


----------



## Smowlover409

toppick08 said:


> Road



block


----------



## tyky

Smowlover409 said:


> block



head


----------



## Radiant1

tyky said:


> koolaid  :shrug:  I know some Ridge Runners that dip cornbread in their koolaid







tyky said:


> head





...

bang


----------



## toppick08

Radiant1 said:


> ...
> 
> *bang*




7 mm


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> 7 mm



gun  


:shrug: am I being made fun of here?  If so that's ok, I just want to know so I can laugh too


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> gun
> 
> 
> :shrug: *am I being made fun of here? * If so that's ok, I just want to know so I can laugh too



no...


----------



## Radiant1

tyky said:


> gun



target


----------



## tyky

Radiant1 said:


> target



practice


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> practice


dental


----------



## Smowlover409

frozenrain said:


> dental



floss


----------



## tyky

Smowlover409 said:


> floss



thong


----------



## frozenrain

Smowlover409 said:


> floss



candy


----------



## Smowlover409

frozenrain said:


> candy



cane


----------



## frozenrain

Smowlover409 said:


> cane



sugar


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> sugar



brown


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> brown



wire


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> wire



under


----------



## jaybeeztoo

tyky said:


> under



below


----------



## flomaster

jaybeeztoo said:


> below



zero


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> below



degrees


----------



## jaybeeztoo

flomaster said:


> zero



loser


----------



## frozenrain

jaybeeztoo said:


> loser



sore


----------



## jaybeeztoo

frozenrain said:


> sore



bruised


----------



## frozenrain

jaybeeztoo said:


> bruised



ego


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> ego



humble


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> humble



proud


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> proud



mary


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> mary



virgin


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> virgin



innocent


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> innocent



guilty


----------



## jaybeeztoo

tyky said:


> guilty



sentence


----------



## flomaster

jaybeeztoo said:


> sentence



structure


----------



## UncleBacon

alcohol and ass.....poor another drink in my glass


----------



## jaybeeztoo

flomaster said:


> structure



order


----------



## tyky

jaybeeztoo said:


> order



menu


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> order



shipment


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> shipment



delivery


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> delivery



overnight


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> overnight



bag


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> bag



brown


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> brown



color


----------



## toppick08

jaybeeztoo said:


> color



blind


----------



## flomaster

jaybeeztoo said:


> color



Blue


----------



## jaybeeztoo

toppick08 said:


> blind



unaware


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> unaware


 
blindness


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> blindness


dog


----------



## GopherM

FireBrand said:


> dog



fugly date


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> fugly date


 
blind date


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> blind date



blind faith


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> blind faith



ginger


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> ginger


baker


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> baker


 
candlesmith maker


----------



## hotmomma

Penn said:


> candlesmith maker



wax


----------



## Penn

hotmomma said:


> wax


 
museum


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> museum



compendium


----------



## Radiant1

GopherM said:


> compendium



summary


----------



## Bronwyn

Radiant1 said:


> summary



clif notes


----------



## frozenrain

Bronwyn said:


> clif notes



guide


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> guide



Tour


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Tour



dates


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> dates



play


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> play



imagination


----------



## Nanny Pam

flomaster said:


> play



dirty


----------



## flomaster

Nanny Pam said:


> dirty



naughty


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> naughty



handcuffs


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> handcuffs




Own them......... oops sorry.  Thinking out loud through the keyboard! 


*jail*


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Own them......... oops sorry.  Thinking out loud through the keyboard!
> 
> 
> *jail*



bird


----------



## GypsyQueen

frozenrain said:


> bird



Blue


----------



## Radiant1

GypsyQueen said:


> Blue



moon


----------



## flomaster

Radiant1 said:


> moon



pies


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> pies



custard


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> custard


 
tapioca


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> tapioca



pudding


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> pudding


 
proof


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> proof



fool


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> fool


 
jest


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> jest



joke


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> joke



laugh


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> laugh


 
chuckle


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> chuckle



snort


----------



## hotmomma

tyky said:


> snort



pig


----------



## tyky

hotmomma said:


> pig



bacon


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> bacon



unclebacon


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> unclebacon



chris


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> chris


divorce


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> divorce



split


----------



## hotmomma

tyky said:


> split



bananna


----------



## tyky

hotmomma said:


> bananna



hammock


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> hammock



Speedo


----------



## kelb

GopherM said:


> Speedo


FUNNY


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> FUNNY



hilarious


----------



## hotmomma

tyky said:


> hilarious



comical


----------



## Kain99

hotmomma said:


> comical



Smile


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Smile


vertical


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Smile



frown


----------



## amh24

toppick08 said:


> JD X500.........



dirt


----------



## amh24

tyky said:


> frown



sad


----------



## tyky

amh24 said:


> sad



tears


----------



## amh24

tyky said:


> tears



water


----------



## tyky

amh24 said:


> water



proof


----------



## amh24

tyky said:


> proof



evidence


----------



## Kain99

amh24 said:


> evidence



Guilty


----------



## amh24

Kain99 said:


> Guilty



court


----------



## FireBrand

amh24 said:


> court


tennis


----------



## amh24

FireBrand said:


> tennis



balls


----------



## tyky

amh24 said:


> balls



blue


----------



## Penn

amh24 said:


> balls


 
spheres


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> blue


eyes


----------



## amh24

Kain99 said:


> eyes



open


----------



## tyky

amh24 said:


> open



shut


----------



## amh24

tyky said:


> shut



door


----------



## tyky

amh24 said:


> door



bell


----------



## amh24

tyky said:


> bell



southern


----------



## tyky

amh24 said:


> southern



charm


----------



## Jigglepuff

City


----------



## Penn

Jigglepuff said:


> City


 
Traffic


----------



## Jigglepuff

Jam


----------



## Penn

Jigglepuff said:


> Jam


 
Blueberry


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Blueberry


...


----------



## Jigglepuff

FireBrand said:


> ...



 
Hole


----------



## GopherM

Jigglepuff said:


> Hole



either *knot* or *not*


----------



## amh24

GopherM said:


> either *knot* or *not*



boat


----------



## frozenrain

amh24 said:


> boat



dinghy


----------



## amh24

frozenrain said:


> dinghy



blonde


----------



## tyky

amh24 said:


> blonde



joke


----------



## biskit

tyky said:


> joke



smile!


----------



## GopherM

biskit said:


> smile!



photo


----------



## biskit

GopherM said:


> photo





scrapbook


----------



## tyky

biskit said:


> scrapbook



page


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> page



turn


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> turn



key


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> key



Ring


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Ring



Finger


----------



## frozenrain

pcjohnnyb said:


> Finger



index


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> index



card


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> card



red


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> red



ass..


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> ass..



donkey


----------



## Jigglepuff

Punch


----------



## frozenrain

Jigglepuff said:


> Punch



fist


----------



## Jigglepuff

full


----------



## frozenrain

Jigglepuff said:


> full



empty


----------



## Jigglepuff

frozenrain said:


> empty


stomach


----------



## frozenrain

Jigglepuff said:


> stomach


 



intestine


----------



## Jigglepuff

frozenrain said:


> intestine


stinky!!


----------



## frozenrain

Jigglepuff said:


> stinky!!



cat food


----------



## Jigglepuff

frozenrain said:


> cat food


dog food


----------



## frozenrain

Jigglepuff said:


> dog food



 kennel


----------



## Jigglepuff

frozenrain said:


> kennel


Pound


----------



## frozenrain

Jigglepuff said:


> Pound



money


----------



## Jigglepuff

cheap


----------



## frozenrain

Jigglepuff said:


> cheap



bargain


----------



## Jigglepuff

frozenrain said:


> bargain


price


----------



## frozenrain

Jigglepuff said:


> price



cost


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> cost



penalty


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> penalty



box


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> box



cardboard


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> cardboard



cut out


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> cut out



dolls


----------



## biskit

barbie


----------



## hotmomma

biskit said:


> barbie



plastic


----------



## toppick08

hotmomma said:


> plastic



wrap


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> wrap



bubble


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

GopherM said:


> bubble



bath


----------



## Nanny Pam

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> bath



shower


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Nanny Pam said:


> shower



smow


----------



## flomaster

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> smow



Inbred Flakes


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> Inbred Flakes



forumites


----------



## Kain99

kelb said:


> forumites



family


----------



## kelb

Kain99 said:


> *family*




You say tomato i say tomoto 

*LOVE*


----------



## Kain99

kelb said:


> You say tomato i say tomoto
> 
> *LOVE*



More like dysfunctional family but I only get one word.


----------



## kelb

Kain99 said:


> More like dysfunctional family but I only get one word.



Ok.. I would have picked Dysfunctional... so lets go with that! 



Dysfunctional


----------



## Kain99

kelb said:


> Ok.. I would have picked Dysfunctional... so lets go with that!
> 
> 
> 
> Dysfunctional



Dysfunctional it is!


----------



## amh24

Kain99 said:


> Dysfunctional it is!



unstable


----------



## frozenrain

amh24 said:


> unstable



wobbly


----------



## HouseCat

frozenrain said:


> wobbly


shaky


----------



## frozenrain

HouseCat said:


> shaky




economy


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> economy



car


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> car



truck


----------



## biskit

tyky said:


> truck




mudtire's


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> truck



dump  (can we say that here?)


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> dump  (can we say that here?)



poop


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> poop



wipe


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> wipe



butt


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> butt



whole (yes, I mint it the way I spelt it)


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> whole (yes, I mint it the way I spelt it)


 
entire


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> entire



all


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> all


 
or - nothing


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> or - nothing



nada


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> nada


 
zip


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> zip



code


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> zip


code


----------



## tyky

tyky said:


> code





FireBrand said:


> code


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> code


 
area


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> area


...51


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> ...51


 
Alienation


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> Alienation



Rhythm Nation


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Rhythm Nation



Janet


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Janet



Jackson


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> Janet



that's Jackson


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Jackson



Five


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Five



six


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> six



pack


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> pack



Beer


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Beer



pong


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> pong



ping


----------



## amh24

workaholic said:


> ping



computer


----------



## JimW711

amh24 said:


> computer



geek


----------



## amh24

JimW711 said:


> geek



glasses


----------



## hotmomma

amh24 said:


> glasses



wine


----------



## amh24

hotmomma said:


> wine



baby


----------



## tyky

amh24 said:


> baby



oil


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> oil



money


----------



## workaholic

Kain99 said:


> money



hooker


----------



## toppick08

workaholic said:


> hooker



headers


----------



## JimW711

toppick08 said:


> headers



exhaust


----------



## biskit

JimW711 said:


> exhaust



rumble


----------



## hotmomma

biskit said:


> rumble



thunder


----------



## toppick08

hotmomma said:


> thunder



lightning


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> lightning



strike


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> strike



ball


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> ball



kick


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> kick



Stand


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Stand



salute


----------



## Jigglepuff

tyky said:


> salute


Attention


----------



## FireBrand

Jigglepuff said:


> Attention


Drama


----------



## Nanny Pam

FireBrand said:


> Drama



Queen


----------



## FireBrand

Nanny Pam said:


> Queen


Princess


----------



## GopherM

FireBrand said:


> Princess



Clay Aiken


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> Clay Aiken



G A Y


----------



## workaholic

JimW711 said:


> G A Y



Lesbian


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Lesbian



girls


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> girls



Roses


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Roses



thorns


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> thorns



Not he Roses I was thinking of... but.

prick


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Not he Roses I was thinking of... but.
> 
> prick



poke


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> poke



prod


----------



## JimW711

workaholic said:


> prod



 cattle


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> cattle


 
herd


----------



## amh24

Penn said:


> herd



buffalo


----------



## Penn

amh24 said:


> buffalo


 
roamer


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> roamer


gypsy


----------



## JimW711

FireBrand said:


> gypsy



thief


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> thief



robber


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> robber



criminal


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> criminal



minds


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> minds



brains


----------



## workaholic

JimW711 said:


> brains



Smart


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Smart



a$$


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> a$$



hole


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> hole



pie


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> pie



hair


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> hair



bow


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> bow


 
stern


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> stern



port


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> port


 
table


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> table



pool


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> table



Tennis


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Tennis



skirt


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> skirt


 
avoid


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> avoid


address


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> address



mailing


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> mailing



labels


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> labels


 
mottos


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> mottos



Applesauce???


----------



## FireBrand

workaholic said:


> Applesauce???


 
you were straining for that one !

Gerber's


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> you were straining for that one !
> 
> Gerber's



baby


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> baby



poop


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> poop



shoot


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> shoot



head


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> head



giving


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> giving



blow


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> blow



pop


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> pop


 
....goes the  - weasel!


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> ....goes the  - weasel!



rodent


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> rodent



rat


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> rat


 
squirrel


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> squirrel


secret


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> secret



deodorant


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> deodorant


 
underarm


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> underarm



hair


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> hair


 
bristles


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> bristles



brush


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> brush


 
floss


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> floss



waxed


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> floss



waxed


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> waxed





tyky said:


> waxed


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> waxed


 
surfboard


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> surfboard



Waves


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Waves



motion


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> motion



lotion


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> lotion



massage


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> massage


 
personal


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> personal



Rubandtug


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> Rubandtug


 
Sauna


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> Sauna



steamy


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> steamy


 
sweaty


----------



## mixallagist

Penn said:


> sweaty



slippery


----------



## tyky

mixallagist said:


> slippery



wet


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> wet


pussy


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> pussy



cat


----------



## amh24

tyky said:


> cat



scratch


----------



## kelb

amh24 said:


> scratch



fever


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> fever



tempature


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> temperature


 
thermometer


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> thermometer



mercury


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> mercury


uranus


----------



## Sula

FireBrand said:


> uranus


stink


----------



## amh24

Sula said:


> stink



trash


----------



## Jigglepuff

amh24 said:


> trash


bag


----------



## amh24

Jigglepuff said:


> bag



paper


----------



## Penn

amh24 said:


> paper


 
plastic


----------



## JimW711

Penn said:


> plastic



credit card


----------



## amh24

JimW711 said:


> credit card



debt


----------



## flomaster

amh24 said:


> debt



interest


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> interest


 
shared


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> shared



assets


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> assets


 
accounts


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> accounts



banks


----------



## Jigglepuff

tyky said:


> banks


broke


----------



## tyky

Jigglepuff said:


> broke



back


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> back



spine


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> spine



less


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> less



more


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> more


 
adequate


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> adequate



enough


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> enough



already

never enough


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> already
> 
> never enough



frustration


----------



## amh24

frozenrain said:


> frustration



anger


----------



## frozenrain

amh24 said:


> anger



seething


----------



## kelb

frozenrain said:


> seething



Seether


----------



## Penn

kelb said:


> Seether


 
anger managment


----------



## kelb

Penn said:


> anger managment



Thats two word 


help


----------



## Penn

kelb said:


> Thats two word
> 
> 
> help


 
assistance(better?)


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> assistance(better?)


welfare


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> welfare



check


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> check


 
remittance


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> remittance



payment


----------



## HouseCat

tyky said:


> payment


dues


----------



## Jigglepuff

HouseCat said:


> dues


tithe


----------



## HouseCat

Jigglepuff said:


> tithe


offering


----------



## Jigglepuff

jobs


----------



## HouseCat

Jigglepuff said:


> jobs


utilization


----------



## frozenrain

HouseCat said:


> utilization



customer


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> customer



satisfaction


----------



## biskit

tyky said:


> satisfaction



sex


----------



## JimW711

biskit said:


> sex



Pie


----------



## frozenrain

JimW711 said:


> Pie



lemon


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> lemon



rind


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> rind


 
skin


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> skin



deep


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> deep



massage


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> massage



therapy


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> therapy


 
rubdown


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> therapy


sigmund


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> rubdown



pat


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> pat


 
Benetar


----------



## 4d2008

Penn said:


> Benetar


singer


----------



## FireBrand

4d2008 said:


> singer


sewing


----------



## JimW711

FireBrand said:


> sewing



machine


----------



## Penn

JimW711 said:


> machine


 
automaton


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> automaton



android


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> android



robot


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> robot



dance


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> dance



two steppin'


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> two steppin'



country


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> country



Bumpkin


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Bumpkin



pumpkin :shrug:


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> pumpkin :shrug:



Pie


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Pie



apple

do ya want some pie or something


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> apple
> 
> do ya want some pie or something



It just worked in both threads.  

Cobbler


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> It just worked in both threads.
> 
> Cobbler



cherry


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> cherry



popped


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> popped



balloon


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> balloon



Tires


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Tires



rotate


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> rotate



turn


----------



## frozenrain

stile


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> stile



fashion


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> fashion



show


----------



## belvak

frozenrain said:


> show



stopper


----------



## FireBrand

belvak said:


> stopper


cork


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> cork



wine


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> wine


orchard


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> orchard



apple


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> apple


cider


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> cider



pint


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> pint



quart


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> quart


low


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> low



dosage

(my foot has gone to sleep-did not realize I was sitting on it-very interesting I know)


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> dosage
> 
> (my foot has gone to sleep-did not realize I was sitting on it-very interesting I know)


 
prescription

(just shake it .....................the foot)


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> prescription
> 
> (just shake it .....................the foot)



 Thanks it is back to normal now!


medicine


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> prescription
> 
> (just shake it .....................the foot)



drugs


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> drugs



illegal


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> illegal


 
BONG!!


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> BONG!!



water


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> water



spray


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> spray


 
deodorant


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> deodorant



smell


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> smell


 
underarm


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> underarm


the pits


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> the *pits*



prunes


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> prunes



juice


----------



## biskit

tyky said:


> juice



gin


----------



## GopherM

biskit said:


> gin



cotton


----------



## toppick08

GopherM said:


> cotton



white


----------



## united

toppick08 said:


> white


dress


----------



## toppick08

united said:


> dress



up.


----------



## united

toppick08 said:


> up.



sky


----------



## FireBrand

united said:


> sky


high


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> high



fly


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> fly



Ground


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Ground



hog


----------



## hotmomma

tyky said:


> hog



farm


----------



## biskit

hotmomma said:


> farm



barn


----------



## Ironman62

biskit said:


> barn



Inter


----------



## biskit

Ironman62 said:


> Inter



sandman


----------



## Ironman62

biskit said:


> sandman



Good Nite


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Good Nite


 
G' Mornin'!


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> G' Mornin'!


Hay


----------



## twinoaks207

FireBrand said:


> Hay


 
straw


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> straw



hat


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> hat



cover


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> cover



under


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> under



over


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> over



head


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> head



toilet


----------



## biskit

tyky said:


> head



dome


----------



## flomaster

biskit said:


> dome



super


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> super



awesome


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> awesome



dude


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> dude



ranch


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> ranch



dressing


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> dressing


undressing


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> undressing



naked


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> naked



Truth


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Truth



honest


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> honest



fool


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> fool



proof


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> proof




Evidence


----------



## biskit

Ironman62 said:


> Evidence



court


----------



## Ironman62

biskit said:


> court




Martial


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Martial



law


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> law




Breakers (law-breakers)


----------



## Sula

Ironman62 said:


> Breakers (law-breakers)


Hotel


----------



## Ironman62

Sula said:


> Hotel




Gold Nugget


----------



## Sula

Ironman62 said:


> Gold Nugget


weddings


----------



## Ironman62

Sula said:


> weddings



Bridezilla's


----------



## Penn

Sula said:


> weddings


 
shotgun


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> shotgun



Pellets


----------



## Sula

Ironman62 said:


> Pellets


stove


----------



## amotley

Sula said:


> stove



cook


----------



## Sula

amotley said:


> cook


chef


----------



## Ironman62

Sula said:


> chef




Hell's Kitchen


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Hell's Kitchen


Cult


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> Cult




Wicken


----------



## Sula

Ironman62 said:


> Wicken


nature


----------



## Ironman62

Sula said:


> nature




Peace


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> Peace


 
freedom


----------



## Sula

ocean733 said:


> freedom


expression


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> freedom




America


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> America



north


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> north



South......


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> South......



pole


----------



## Sula

tyky said:


> pole


dance


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> pole



cat


----------



## Ironman62

Sula said:


> dance



Slide


----------



## Sula

Ironman62 said:


> Slide


slippery


----------



## toppick08

Sula said:


> slippery



slope


----------



## Sula

toppick08 said:


> slope


rise


----------



## Ironman62

Sula said:


> rise




Sun


----------



## Sula

Ironman62 said:


> Sun


moon


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Sun



shine


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> shine


crazy diamond


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> crazy diamond





Expensive


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Expensive


bling


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> bling




Date


----------



## Sula

Ironman62 said:


> Date


first kiss


----------



## Ironman62

Sula said:


> first kiss




Lust


----------



## Sula

Ironman62 said:


> Lust


anticipation


----------



## Ironman62

Sula said:


> anticipation




Heinz


----------



## Sula

Ironman62 said:


> Heinz


 mutt


----------



## Ironman62

Sula said:


> mutt



Bark  ??


----------



## Sula

Ironman62 said:


> Bark  ??


Tree


----------



## Ironman62

Sula said:


> Tree



leaf


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> leaf


 
leave


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> leave




Military


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> Military


 
Chief


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> Chief



24/7


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> 24/7


----------



## Sula

never


----------



## ocean733

Sula said:


> never


 

forever


----------



## GopherM

ocean733 said:


> forever



infinity


----------



## Sula

GopherM said:


> infinity


beyond


----------



## FireBrand

Sula said:


> beyond


fubb


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> fubb


 
SNAFU


----------



## Ironman62

meangirl said:


> SNAFU




Confused


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Confused



discombubulated


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> discombubulated



Blonde


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> Blonde




vrai?  or true?


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> vrai?  or true?



Mommy


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> Mommy



ILF


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> ILF



Sunshine


----------



## Sula

Ironman62 said:


> Sunshine


rainbows


----------



## Ironman62

Sula said:


> rainbows




Prism


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Prism


 
Crystal


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Crystal



Dallas(Movie)


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Dallas(Movie)


 
Deep........


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Deep........




We need to go to Private Forum...


Ocean


----------



## Sula

eleven


----------



## Ironman62

Sula said:


> eleven



Seven


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Seven


 
Eleven


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Eleven




LOL

feet


----------



## Jigglepuff

Ironman62 said:


> LOL
> 
> feet


Fungus


----------



## Sula

Jigglepuff said:


> Fungus


Nasty


----------



## Ironman62

Sula said:


> Nasty




burn


----------



## Jigglepuff

Ironman62 said:


> burn


cream


----------



## Sula

Jigglepuff said:


> cream


Goo


----------



## Ironman62

Sula said:


> Goo




Slime


----------



## Sula

Ironman62 said:


> Slime


Green


----------



## Ironman62

Sula said:


> Green




Teeth


----------



## Sula

Ironman62 said:


> Teeth


Brush


----------



## Penn

Sula said:


> Brush


 
Scrub


----------



## Sula

Penn said:


> Scrub


Coarse


----------



## biskit

Sula said:


> Coarse



soft


----------



## tyky

biskit said:


> soft



hard


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> hard



cucumber


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> cucumber





salad


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> salad




tossed


----------



## amh24

GopherM said:


> tossed



football


----------



## toppick08

amh24 said:


> football



Ravens


----------



## amh24

toppick08 said:


> Ravens



losers


----------



## toppick08

amh24 said:


> losers


----------



## JimW711

amh24 said:


> losers



Redskins... is more like it


----------



## amh24

toppick08 said:


>



j/k lmao


----------



## toppick08

JimW711 said:


> Redskins... is more like it


----------



## toppick08

amh24 said:


> j/k lmao


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> Ravens



I'll start back here 

Baltimore


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> I'll start back here
> 
> Baltimore


----------



## amh24

tyky said:


> I'll start back here
> 
> Baltimore



harbor


----------



## tyky

amh24 said:


> harbor



inner


----------



## amh24

tyky said:


> inner



circle


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> inner



thigh


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> thigh



chicken


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> chicken



house


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> house



brand


----------



## amh24

toppick08 said:


> house



hunt


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> brand



new


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> new



born


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> born



life


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> life



style


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> style



neat


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> neat



appearance


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> appearance


----------



## FireBrand

kelb said:


>


schweaty


----------



## biskit

FireBrand said:


> schweaty



gym


----------



## hotmomma

biskit said:


> gym



member


----------



## tyky

hotmomma said:


> member



family


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> family



feud


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> feud



battle


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> battle



ship


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> battle



ground


----------



## Ironman62

kelb said:


> ship



Shape


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Shape



up!


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> up!



Town


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Town



hall


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> hall



house


----------



## daydreamer

kelb said:


> house



forsale


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> forsale



buyer


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> buyer


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


>


I was being hopeful so we could be neighbors


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> I was being hopeful so we could be neighbors


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> I was being hopeful so we could be neighbors


2 bad J can't c the outdoor shower from ur house.


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> 2 bad J can't c the outdoor shower from ur house.



  I'm sure he will try


----------



## hotmomma

tyky said:


> buyer



beware


----------



## Ironman62

hotmomma said:


> beware




Dog


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Dog



breath


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> breath



babies


----------



## Ironman62

daydreamer said:


> babies




cry


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> babies



cry


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> cry



baby


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> baby



oil


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> oil



engine


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> engine



motor


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> motor



boat


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> boat





ski


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> ski



waves


----------



## daydreamer

Ironman62 said:


> waves



water


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> water



balloons


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> balloons



jugs


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> jugs



boobies


----------



## hotmomma

daydreamer said:


> jugs



water


----------



## Ironman62

daydreamer said:


> jugs




plastic


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> plastic



bag


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> bag



douche


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> douche



vagina


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> vagina



monologues


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> monologues



speech


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> speech



impediment


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> speech


oral


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> speech



less


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> oral



sex


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> sex



addiction


----------



## amh24

flomaster said:


> addiction



drugs


----------



## RareBreed

amh24 said:


> drugs



rehab


----------



## amh24

RareBreed said:


> rehab



recovery


----------



## whome20603

amh24 said:


> recovery



slow


----------



## amh24

whome20603 said:


> slow



lane


----------



## RareBreed

amh24 said:


> lane



chasey


----------



## tyky

RareBreed said:


> chasey



hottie


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> hottie


KelB


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> KelB



whore

 sorry it was the first thing that popped in my head


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> whore
> 
> sorry it was the first thing that popped in my head


herpes




(and u got on me for saying penis????)


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> herpes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and u got on me for saying penis????)





virus


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> virus


zombie


----------



## amh24

kvj21075 said:


> zombie



sleepless


----------



## flomaster

amh24 said:


> sleepless



insomniac


----------



## amh24

flomaster said:


> insomniac



ambien


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> whore
> 
> sorry it was the first thing that popped in my head


:



flomaster said:


> insomniac



AWAKE


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> AWAKE



asleep


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> asleep


tender vittles


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> tender vittles



kitty kitty...


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> kitty kitty...



vomit  :shrug:


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> vomit  :shrug:



I know....JUICE!


----------



## flomaster

whome20603 said:


> I know....*JUICE*!



Apple


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Apple



pie


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> pie



hair


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> hair



bow


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> bow



hunter


----------



## Ironman62

flomaster said:


> hunter




bounty


----------



## flomaster

Ironman62 said:


> bounty



towels


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> towels



paper


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> bow



knickers


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> paper



knickers


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> knickers



Britney Spears


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> Britney Spears



mooseknuckle


----------



## tyky

tater said:


> mooseknuckle



cameltoe


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> cameltoe



humps


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> humps



bumps


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> bumps



nips


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> nips



cheese


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> nips




graze


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> cheese



whiz


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> cheese




scurf


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> graze




moose


----------



## flomaster

Ironman62 said:


> moose



drool

Beer in midwest


----------



## Ironman62

flomaster said:


> drool
> 
> Beer in midwest




burp


----------



## flomaster

Ironman62 said:


> burp



after taste


----------



## Ironman62

flomaster said:


> after taste



Excuss me


----------



## flomaster

Ironman62 said:


> Excuss me



did ya *FART*?


----------



## Ironman62

flomaster said:


> did ya *FART*?



5 beers?  "yes"


----------



## flomaster

Ironman62 said:


> 5 beers?  "yes"



agree


----------



## Ironman62

flomaster said:


> agree




Deodorant


----------



## flomaster

Ironman62 said:


> Deodorant




funk


----------



## Ironman62

flomaster said:


> funk




sweaty underwear


----------



## flomaster

Ironman62 said:


> sweaty underwear



stinky skivvies


----------



## Ironman62

flomaster said:


> stinky skivvies




Skid mark


----------



## flomaster

Ironman62 said:


> Skid mark



racing stripe


----------



## Ironman62

flomaster said:


> racing stripe




Throw away


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> Throw away



society


----------



## amh24

frozenrain said:


> society



secret


----------



## GopherM

amh24 said:


> secret


shopper


----------



## flomaster

GopherM said:


> shopper



seller


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> seller



trader


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> trader



Magazine


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Magazine



subscription


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> subscription




Discount


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Discount


 
doubt


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> doubt



 where have you been


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> where have you been




home


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> home


garden


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> garden




network


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> where have you been


 
darned flu season....ailing(thanks for your concern):hiya:


----------



## Ironman62

QUOTE=Penn;3436012]darned flu season....ailing(thanks for your concern):hiya:[/QUOTE]



  You forgot the Flu shot?


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> QUOTE=Penn;3436012]darned flu season....ailing(thanks for your concern):hiya:


 


 You forgot the Flu shot? [/quote]

Abhor......needles!


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> network



computer


----------



## RareBreed

frozenrain said:


> computer



hacker


----------



## frozenrain

RareBreed said:


> hacker



security


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> security



guard


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> guard



protect


----------



## HouseCat

whome20603 said:


> protect


shelter


ah hahahha! I beat you, Kelb


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> protect



Protection


----------



## frozenrain

kelb said:


> Protection



forces


----------



## kvj21075

frozenrain said:


> forces


rape


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> rape



rufies


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> rufies


saturday


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> saturday



night


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> night


PervDs House


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> PervDs House



invitation


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> invitation


naked picture


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> naked picture



fat


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> fat



round


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> round



 check your email, answer your work phone

but I already got the info from Chasey when I called her with football picks


square


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> square



hole


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> hole



pin


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> pin


drop


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> drop



rain


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> rain



SNOW


----------



## SOMDfungirl

daydreamer said:


> SNOW



WHITE


----------



## kelb

SOMDfungirl said:


> WHITE



stallion


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> stallion



italian


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> italian



meatball   ( love meatballs)


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> meatball   ( love meatballs)



sub


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> sub



way


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> way



walk


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> walk



side


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> side



dish


----------



## amh24

tyky said:


> dish



soap


----------



## tyky

amh24 said:


> soap



bubbles


----------



## amh24

tyky said:


> bubbles



michael jackson (lol)


----------



## tyky

amh24 said:


> michael jackson (lol)



plastic surgery


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> plastic surgery


boobs


----------



## amh24

tyky said:


> plastic surgery



transformation


----------



## tyky

amh24 said:


> transformation



change


----------



## amh24

tyky said:


> change



money


----------



## tyky

amh24 said:


> money



talks


----------



## amh24

tyky said:


> talks



trash


----------



## kelb

HouseCat said:


> shelter
> 
> 
> ah hahahha! I beat you, Kelb





amh24 said:


> trash


Can


----------



## amh24

kelb said:


> Can



soup


----------



## tyky

amh24 said:


> soup



kitchen


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> kitchen



sex


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> sex



orgasm


----------



## Radiant1

tyky said:


> orgasm



pleasure


----------



## flomaster

Radiant1 said:


> pleasure



pain


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> pain



pressure


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> pressure



release


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> release



fart  (sorry I never fart but that is what I thought)


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> fart  (sorry I never fart but that is what I thought)



blossom


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> blossom



spring


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> spring



flowers


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> flowers


virginity


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> virginity



pure


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> pure




White


----------



## daydreamer

Ironman62 said:


> White


powder


----------



## FireBrand

daydreamer said:


> powder


smow


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> smow



shovel


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> shovel



point


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> point



taken


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> taken


miss


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> miss



mister


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> mister



twister


----------



## daydreamer

toppick08 said:


> twister



sister


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> sister



brother


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> brother



blood


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> blood



type


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> type



AB +


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> AB +



alphabet..


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> AB +



negative


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> negative


 
unfriendly


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> unfriendly




neighbor


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> neighbor



friends


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> friends



benefits


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> benefits



babysitting


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> babysitting



kids


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> kids



blessing


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> kids


goats


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> goats



animal


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> animal




house


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> house



party


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> party




Punch(drink)


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Punch(drink)



spiked


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> spiked



hair



IS J up?


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> hair
> 
> 
> 
> IS J up?



spray

yes


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> spray
> 
> yes




Deodorant


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Deodorant



odor


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> odor



pleasant


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> pleasant



smell


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> smell




crotch


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> crotch


 
rocket


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> rocket




science


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> science



experiment


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> experiment


 
procedure


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> procedure



way


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> way



no way


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> no way



yes


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> yes



agree


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> agree



nod


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> nod



bob


----------



## GopherM

kelb said:


> bob



weave


----------



## kelb

GopherM said:


> weave



duck


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> duck



feather


----------



## RareBreed

tyky said:


> feather



tickle


----------



## tyky

RareBreed said:


> tickle



pickle


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> pickle


penis


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> penis




porn


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> porn




DVD


----------



## daydreamer

Ironman62 said:


> DVD



home made.


----------



## Ironman62

daydreamer said:


> home made.



Soup


----------



## FireBrand

daydreamer said:


> home made.


amateur


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> amateur




Bloopers


----------



## workaholic

Ironman62 said:


> Bloopers



Funny


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Funny


looking


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> looking



gawking


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> gawking



stare


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> stare




Amazing


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Amazing



grace


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> grace



under fire


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> under fire


coal


----------



## workaholic

FireBrand said:


> coal



Stocking


----------



## Ironman62

workaholic said:


> Stocking




News


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> News



flash


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> flash



dance


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> dance



Happy


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Happy



smile


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> smile



false


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> false



report


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> report



police


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> police



officer


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> officer



gentleman


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> gentleman



club


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> club



billy


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> billy



bob


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> bob





tail


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> tail



feather


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> feather



tickle...


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> tickle...



pink


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> pink


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


>



internet


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> internet


 
forums


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> forums




Chit  Chat


----------



## godsbutterfly

Ironman62 said:


> Chit  Chat



Gossip


----------



## Ironman62

godsbutterfly said:


> Gossip



work


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> work



money


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> money



vacation


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> vacation


relaxation


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> relaxation



Recliner


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Recliner



furniture


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> furniture



rug


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> rug



hairpiece


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> hairpiece




toupee  clips


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> toupee  clips



bald


----------



## ocean733

tyky said:


> bald


 
Ironman62


----------



## tater

ocean733 said:


> Ironman62




lucky


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> lucky



tater


----------



## tater

salad


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> salad



Egg


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Egg



rotten


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> Egg



sperm.   Sorry, until I visit a porn site, my thinking is going to be one-track this morning


----------



## tyky

tater said:


> sperm.   Sorry, until I visit a porn site, my thinking is going to one-track this morning





pornhub


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> sperm.   Sorry, until I visit a porn site, my thinking is going to one-track this morning



cell


----------



## tater

tyky said:


> pornhub



  youporn


----------



## tyky

tater said:


> youporn



youtube

Thanks for the new siggy


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> youtube
> 
> Thanks for the new siggy




google


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> google



toolbar


----------



## tater

tyky said:


> youtube
> 
> Thanks for the new siggy



YW    By the way.... ah nevermind... I'll PM ya


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> toolbar




blocker


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> blocker



Hoss


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Hoss


 
Cartwright


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Cartwright



TV Land


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> TV Land



shows


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> shows


 
revues


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> revues



follies


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> follies




Ice


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Ice



cube


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> cube



Dodecahedron


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> cube




Rubik's


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Rubik's


 
puzzle


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> puzzle



pieces


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> pieces


 
clues


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> clues



Blues


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Blues


 
Brothers


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Brothers



In Arms


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> In Arms


 
Veterans


----------



## get4real

Penn said:


> Veterans



Hero's


----------



## Ironman62

get4real said:


> Hero's



Hogan


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> Hogan


 
That's a tough one.  

...Hoagie


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> That's a tough one.
> 
> ...Hoagie




beef


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> beef


 
salami


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> salami



Oil


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> Oil


 

Slick 50


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> Slick 50




Teflon


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Teflon


 
Coating


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Coating




smow


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> smow


 
Christmas


----------



## Penn

ocean733 said:


> Christmas


 
Ornaments


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Ornaments



balls


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Ornaments



balls


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Ornaments


DoDads


----------



## tyky

tyky said:


> balls





Ironman62 said:


> balls


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> DoDads



toys


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> toys



sex


----------



## Radiant1

tyky said:


> sex



seductive


----------



## Sula

Radiant1 said:


> seductive


sensual


----------



## Ironman62

Sula said:


> sensual



pleasure


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> pleasure



kama sutra


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> kama sutra


 
Oriental Orally


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Oriental Orally



sucki sucki  :shrug:


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> sucki sucki  :shrug:



buy me Honda, sailor boy!


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> buy me Honda, sailor boy!






nautical


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> nautical


fishy


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> fishy



market


----------



## amotley

Ironman62 said:


> market



stock


----------



## Ironman62

amotley said:


> stock



inventory


----------



## amotley

Ironman62 said:


> inventory



shrink


----------



## kelb

amotley said:


> shrink



therapy


----------



## Ironman62

kelb said:


> therapy



Me


----------



## kelb

Ironman62 said:


> Me



YOU!


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Me


 
EKG Scan


----------



## Ironman62

kelb said:


> YOU!



Kelp


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> Kelp



seaweed


----------



## frozenrain

frozenrain said:


> seaweed



 who wants to play?


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> who wants to play?



game


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> game



mind


----------



## frozenrain

frozenrain said:


> mind



This game is moving too fast today for me to keep up lol


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> This game is moving too *fast* today for me to keep up lol



slow


----------



## kelb

Ironman62 said:


> slow



mojo


----------



## Ironman62

kelb said:


> mojo



confused


----------



## kelb

Ironman62 said:


> confused



mojo


----------



## Ironman62

kelb said:


> mojo



lost


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> mojo



backdoor


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> backdoor



 mojo


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> mojo



stalker


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> stalker



4d...


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> 4d...



Freddie


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Freddie



Kruger  (sp?)


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> Kruger  (sp?)



Knife


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Knife



fork


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> fork



mouth


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> mouth



shut


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> shut



door


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> door



knob


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> knob



brass


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> brass



cuspidor


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> cuspidor



Bottle


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Bottle



beer


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> beer



Pee


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Pee



potty


----------



## Sonsie

tyky said:


> potty



Training


----------



## RareBreed

Sonsie said:


> Training



seminar


----------



## GopherM

RareBreed said:


> seminar



convention


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> convention



national


----------



## belvak

tyky said:


> national



American


----------



## tyky

belvak said:


> American



Flag


----------



## RareBreed

tyky said:


> Flag



wave


----------



## tyky

RareBreed said:


> wave



hand


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> hand



job....


----------



## belvak

toppick08 said:


> job....


 

security


----------



## toppick08

belvak said:


> security





officer


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> officer



handcuffs


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> handcuffs



fluffy


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> fluffy



cat


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> cat



purr


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> cat



nip


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> nip



tuck


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> tuck



Friar


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Friar



poor


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> poor


 
dirt


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> dirt



cheap


----------



## belvak

whome20603 said:


> cheap



Scrooge


----------



## Sonsie

belvak said:


> Scrooge



Ebenezer


----------



## whome20603

Sonsie said:


> Ebenezer



gazuntite


----------



## withrespect

whome20603 said:


> gazuntite



Sneeze


----------



## Penn

withrespect said:


> Sneeze


 
Kleenex


----------



## rich70

Penn said:


> Kleenex


snot


----------



## Sonsie

rich70 said:


> snot



nose


----------



## hotmomma

Sonsie said:


> nose



sniff


----------



## Penn

hotmomma said:


> sniff


 
coke line


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> coke line


cafeteria


----------



## watercolor

FireBrand said:


> cafeteria



tray


----------



## Ironman62

watercolor said:


> tray



Plastic


----------



## Kain99

watercolor said:


> tray



orange!


----------



## Penn

watercolor said:


> tray


 
fast food


----------



## withrespect

Penn said:


> fast food



fattening


----------



## Ironman62

withrespect said:


> fattening



Belly


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Belly



dance


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> dance



Privite


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Privite



places


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> places



mountains


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> mountains



ocean


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> ocean



Island


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Island


 
Leis


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Leis



Flower


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Flower



pollen


----------



## withrespect

Ironman62 said:


> Flower



daisy


----------



## Penn

withrespect said:


> daisy


 
Mae


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Mae



 band


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Mae



West


----------



## Kain99

GopherM said:


> West



East


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> East



Right


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Right



WRONG!


----------



## GopherM

Kain99 said:


> WRONG!



direction


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> direction



straight


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> straight



line


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> line



coke


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> coke



bottle


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> bottle



Gin


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Gin



tonic


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> tonic



beverage


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> beverage



cocktail


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> cocktail



wedding


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> wedding



vows


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> vows



kisses


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> kisses



french


----------



## Sonsie

tyky said:


> french



fried


----------



## LusbyMom

Sonsie said:


> fried



Burnt


----------



## Ironman62

Sonsie said:


> fried



tired


----------



## FireBrand

LusbyMom said:


> Burnt


crispy


----------



## LusbyMom

FireBrand said:


> crispy



Kreme


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> crispy



chicken


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> chicken



dinner





And why do you keep posting at the same time as me?


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why do you keep posting at the same time as me?



Beats me?

TV


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Beats me?
> 
> TV


 
antenna


----------



## LusbyMom

Penn said:


> antenna



Alien


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> Alien



Si Fi


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> Si Fi



Boring


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> Boring



agree


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> agree



disagree


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> disagree


 
maybe


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> maybe



not


----------



## withrespect

negative


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

withrespect said:


> negative


 


positive


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> positive



attitude


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

frozenrain said:


> attitude


 


adjustment


----------



## withrespect

ImAChvyGirl said:


> adjustment



wrench


----------



## Penn

withrespect said:


> wrench


 
monkey


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> monkey



around


----------



## withrespect

tyky said:


> around



Town


----------



## RareBreed

withrespect said:


> Town



country


----------



## Sonsie

boy


----------



## withrespect

Sonsie said:


> boy



toy


----------



## GopherM

withrespect said:


> toy



boat  (come on now say it really fast over and over...toyboattoyboattoyboattoyboat)


----------



## RareBreed

GopherM said:


> boat  (come on now say it really fast over and over...toyboattoyboattoyboattoyboat)



cruise


----------



## withrespect

RareBreed said:


> cruise



Tom


----------



## GopherM

withrespect said:


> Tom



turkey


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> turkey



day


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> day



trip


----------



## RareBreed

flomaster said:


> trip



fall


----------



## tyky

RareBreed said:


> fall



down


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> down



grade


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> grade



school


----------



## Sonsie

tyky said:


> school



High


----------



## Ironman62

Sonsie said:


> High



smoke


----------



## LusbyMom

Sonsie said:


> High



kite


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> smoke



WITHDRAWALS!!!!


----------



## FireBrand

LusbyMom said:


> kite


clouds


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> WITHDRAWALS!!!!



headache


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> clouds



gray


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> headache



Hangover



I quit smoking today 

Entertain me


----------



## Kain99

LusbyMom said:


> Hangover
> 
> 
> 
> I quit smoking today
> 
> Entertain me



toast


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> Hangover
> 
> 
> 
> I quit smoking today
> 
> Entertain me



sleep


good job     I did it cold turkey over 2 years now.


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> sleep
> 
> 
> good job     I did it cold turkey over 2 years now.



Apnea


Congrats to you! I bought patches yesterday but have not used them. So I am cold turkey  and have been feeling ok all day until after dinner. Now I feel


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Apnea
> 
> 
> Congrats to you! I bought patches yesterday but have not used them. So I am cold turkey  and have been feeling ok all day until after dinner. Now I feel



mask


----------



## Ironman62

workaholic said:


> mask



darkness


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> darkness



creepy


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> creepy



crawlers


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> crawlers



worms


----------



## workaholic

Ironman62 said:


> crawlers



Rock


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Rock



SEXY


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> SEXY



hot


----------



## Penn

workaholic said:


> hot


 
mama


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> mama



nacho


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> nacho



cheese


----------



## Sonsie

LusbyMom said:


> cheese



fumunda


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> cheese



cutting


----------



## Ironman62

workaholic said:


> cutting



Bread


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Bread


 
Garlic


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> Garlic



Vampires


----------



## Ironman62

workaholic said:


> Vampires



Bite


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Bite


 
nibble


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> nibble



small


----------



## workaholic

Penn said:


> nibble



nipple


----------



## daydreamer

workaholic said:


> nipple



Suck


I got it working!!


----------



## Ironman62

workaholic said:


> nipple



woman


----------



## workaholic

daydreamer said:


> Suck
> 
> 
> I got it working!!



Sweet!  From Scratch?


----------



## Ironman62

workaholic said:


> Sweet!  From Scratch?



and sniff


----------



## daydreamer

workaholic said:


> Sweet!  From Scratch?



Yep


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> Yep



nope


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> nope



oh well?


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> nope



wachutalkinabotwillis


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> wachutalkinabotwillis



you said yup, I said nope

doyougetitnow


----------



## workaholic

daydreamer said:


> wachutalkinabotwillis



Different Strokes


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> doyougetitnow


I got it.


----------



## Ironman62

workaholic said:


> Different Strokes



happy


----------



## workaholic

Ironman62 said:


> happy



sad


----------



## Ironman62

workaholic said:


> sad



cry


----------



## workaholic

Ironman62 said:


> cry



Chick


----------



## Ironman62

workaholic said:


> Chick



babe


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> babe


toyland


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> toyland



??


Misfit toys


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> ??
> 
> 
> Misfit toys



toxic


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> toxic



radioactive


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> radioactive



materials


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> materials



fabric


----------



## amh24

GopherM said:


> fabric


softner


----------



## frozenrain

amh24 said:


> softner



conditioner


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> conditioner


shampoo


----------



## GopherM

4d2008 said:


> shampoo



hairdresser


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> hairdresser



Mohawk


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Mohawk


punk


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> punk



Brat


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Brat


 
Spoiled


----------



## amh24

Penn said:


> Spoiled



selfish


----------



## tyky

amh24 said:


> selfish



person


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> person



caveman


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> caveman


Fred Flintstone


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> Fred Flintstone


 
Barney


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Barney



purple


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> purple


 
Color


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Color



blind


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> blind


 
Bat


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Bat


sonar


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> sonar



deep


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> deep


 
throat


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> throat



gag


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> gag



mouth


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> mouth



lips


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> lips



chapped


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> chapped



stick


----------



## HouseCat

Ironman62 said:


> stick


Penn


----------



## Ironman62

HouseCat said:


> Penn



hard


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> hard



Limp


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> Limp



muscle


----------



## HouseCat

Ironman62 said:


> muscle


strain


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> muscle



Steroid


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> Steroid



Big


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> Big



Small


----------



## GopherM

LusbyMom said:


> Small



selfconcious


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> selfconcious


 
insecure


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> insecure



Whore  :shrug:


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Whore :shrug:


 
drama mama


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> drama mama



OJ's wife


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> OJ's wife



butchered


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> butchered



meat


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> meat



wagon


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> wagon



Wheels


----------



## FireBrand

GopherM said:


> wagon


beer


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> beer



Party


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> Party



disco


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> disco



YMCA


----------



## LusbyMom

GopherM said:


> YMCA



OLD


----------



## LadyWolf

LusbyMom said:


> OLD



FART!!


----------



## Penn

LadyWolf said:


> FART!!


 
Blast


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Blast


Rocket Ship


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> Rocket Ship


 
Enterprise


----------



## LusbyMom

Penn said:


> Enterprise



Newspaper


----------



## Penn

LusbyMom said:


> Newspaper


 
Rag


----------



## LusbyMom

Penn said:


> Rag



Kotex


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> Kotex



blood


----------



## LadyWolf

toppick08 said:


> blood



Red


----------



## toppick08

LadyWolf said:


> Red



rose


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> rose



thorn


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> thorn



ouch


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> ouch



booboo


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> booboo



Yogi


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> Yogi



pin stripes


----------



## LusbyMom

GopherM said:


> pin stripes



Suit


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> Suit



Formal


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Formal



dress


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> dress



code


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> code



blue


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> blue



bird


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> bird



humming


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> humming



hummer


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> hummer



blow


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> blow



balloon


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> balloon



helium


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> helium



talk funny


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> helium



High


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> High



smoke


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> High



fly


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> fly



ticket


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> ticket



Lotto


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> Lotto



dollar


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> dollar



sand


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> sand



castle


----------



## Radiant1

Ironman62 said:


> castle



medieval


----------



## Ironman62

Radiant1 said:


> medieval



draw bridge


----------



## czygvtwkr

woodrow wilson


----------



## Ironman62

czygvtwkr said:


> woodrow wilson



Pain


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> Pain



killer


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> killer



DUI


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> DUI




HTF are we supposed to use that?  Couldn't have gone with OJ? or something easier?  2294 pages, and you have to kill it there


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> HTF are we supposed to use that?  Couldn't have gone with OJ? or something easier?  2294 pages, and you have to kill it there



butthead


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> butthead



ahhh, so you can skip in this game?


----------



## frozenrain

tater said:


> ahhh, so you can* skip *in this game?



rope


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> rope


gallows


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> ahhh, so you can skip in this game?



Navy guys can..


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> gallows



hangman


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> hangman



fun


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> fun



amused


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> amused



innocent


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> innocent



smoothie


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> smoothie


 
Rascal


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Rascal



Slur


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> Slur



speech


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> speech



slang


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> slang



cootchie


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> cootchie



hairy


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> hairy



stubble


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> stubble



bald


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> bald



shiny  (sometimes)


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> shiny (sometimes)


 
glistening


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> shiny  (sometimes)



thong


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> glistening



home


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> home



  I really liked where this one was going.


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> thong





off


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> off



bare


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> bare



back


----------



## frozenrain

tater said:


> back



arch


----------



## tater

tater said:


> back



turns


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> back



rub


----------



## tater

tater said:


> turns



to show


----------



## tater

tater said:


> to show



me her


----------



## tater

tater said:


> me her



milky white


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> milky white



virgin


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> virgin


 
pure


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> virgin



  That was a softball.  All teed up for ya


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> That was a softball.  All teed up for ya



Oh baby.


----------



## tater

tater said:


> milky white





breasts


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> breasts



Double D's


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> Double D's



areola (sp?)


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> areola (sp?)



Dark


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> Dark



Pink  




(i may be a bad influence on you, not gonna get you in trouble with the misses am I)?  

Or maybe she'll thank me  :ifthisbedsarockindontbotherknockin:


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> Pink
> 
> 
> Fake


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> tater said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink
> 
> 
> Fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natural
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suck
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

tater said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woman
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> tater said:
> 
> 
> 
> woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inflated
Click to expand...


----------



## tater

Penn said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inflated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pump
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand
Click to expand...


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> tater said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hand
> 
> 
> 
> job.... of course
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> tater said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soap
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> soap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lub.
Click to expand...


----------



## tater

tyky said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> soap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she dropped it and slowly bends to pick it up
Click to expand...


----------



## tater

tyky said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> soap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it going, I'm almost there
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> she dropped it and slowly bends to pick it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulls eye
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> tater said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulls eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> target
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> score
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> money shot
Click to expand...


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> towel
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

tater said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> towel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sponge!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> tater said:
> 
> 
> 
> sponge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shower
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> shower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outdoor
Click to expand...


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> shower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conditioner
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conditioner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scrub
Click to expand...


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> LusbyMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> scrub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taint
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

tater said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> taint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> between
Click to expand...


----------



## tater

tater said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> taint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *reminded me of a quick joke*
> 
> Wife comes home from golfing.  Hubby asks how it went. She tells hubby she got stung by a bee.  Hubby asks where at?  She says "between the first and second hole".  Hubby says, "Ahh, your stance is too wide"
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

tater said:


> tater said:
> 
> 
> 
> *reminded me of a quick joke*
> 
> Wife comes home from golfing. Hubby asks how it went. She tells hubby she got stung by a bee. Hubby asks where at? She says "between the first and second hole". Hubby says, "Ahh, your stance is too wide"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tighten up
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> tater said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tighten up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screw
Click to expand...


----------



## tater

tyky said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> screw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bone
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

tater said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> bone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thugs
Click to expand...


----------



## tater

tyky said:


> tater said:
> 
> 
> 
> thugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mall Food court?
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

tater said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mall Food court?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eat  :shrug:
Click to expand...


----------



## tater

tyky said:


> tater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eat  :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> punany
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> tater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eat :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meat
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

tater said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> punany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitty
Click to expand...


----------



## tater

Why is the "reply with quote"  all jacked up?  It's  me  (which is easy, especially when I'm all hopped up on bennies (jk)


----------



## tater

tyky said:


> tater said:
> 
> 
> 
> kitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "in the land of Poon-tang"
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

tater said:


> Why is the "reply with quote"  all jacked up?  It's  me  (which is easy, especially when I'm all hopped up on bennies (jk)



  it's ok it happens


----------



## tater

tyky said:


> it's ok it happens



Ohh, keep doing that, you're making me hot tonight girl


----------



## tyky

tater said:


> Ohh, keep doing that, you're making me *hot* tonight girl



sweaty


----------



## tater

tyky said:


> sweaty




hot monkey sex


----------



## Penn

tater said:


> Ohh, keep doing that, you're making me hot tonight girl


 
Hottie!


----------



## tater

Penn said:


> Hottie!



Stacy Keibler


----------



## tater

the reply thing is fixed


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> Hottie!



sex


----------



## Penn

tater said:


> the reply thing is fixed


 
She's blushing!


----------



## tater

Kain99 said:


> sex


comeoniwannalayya


----------



## LusbyMom

tater said:


> comeoniwannalayya



Freak


----------



## withrespect

LusbyMom said:


> Freak



Show


----------



## tyky

withrespect said:


> Show



stopper


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> stopper



plug  (and I'm just hoping that Tater ain't here to carry this word thread in the wrong direction).


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> plug  (and I'm just hoping that Tater ain't here to carry this word thread in the wrong direction).



electric


----------



## withrespect

tyky said:


> electric



touch


----------



## tyky

withrespect said:


> touch



smell


----------



## withrespect

tyky said:


> smell



see


----------



## tyky

withrespect said:


> see



sight


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> sight



attraction


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> attraction



coming


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> coming


leaving


----------



## GopherM

4d2008 said:


> leaving



soon  (gonna go donate blood)


----------



## LadyWolf

GopherM said:


> soon  (gonna go donate blood)



NOW!


----------



## Penn

LadyWolf said:


> NOW!


 
THAT'S MUSIC!


----------



## withrespect

Penn said:


> THAT'S MUSIC!



Harmony


----------



## GopherM

withrespect said:


> Harmony



compatible


----------



## godsbutterfly

GopherM said:


> compatible



synched


----------



## Beta84

godsbutterfly said:


> synched



N'Sync


----------



## Ironman62

Beta84 said:


> N'Sync



Boys to Men


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> Boys to Men


 
New Edition


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> New Edition



DVD


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> DVD


 
record


----------



## amh24

ocean733 said:


> record



deal


----------



## Ironman62

amh24 said:


> deal



Cards


----------



## amh24

Ironman62 said:


> Cards



black jack


----------



## Ironman62

amh24 said:


> black jack



casino


----------



## amh24

Ironman62 said:


> casino



gambling


----------



## Ironman62

amh24 said:


> gambling



Broke


----------



## frozenrain

amh24 said:


> gambling



wager


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> wager



loss


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> loss



equity


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> equity



House


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> House



town


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> town



Ghost


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> Ghost



spirit


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> spirit



Faith


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Faith


 
Spirituality


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Spirituality



Stars


----------



## kelb

Ironman62 said:


> Stars



celebrity


----------



## Ironman62

kelb said:


> celebrity



American Idol


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> Stars



cosmos


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> cosmos



Milky Way


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Milky Way


 
Galaxy


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Galaxy



Heaven


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> Heaven



Hell


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> Hell



Hot


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> Hot



Frigid


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> Frigid



Ice


----------



## Beta84

Ironman62 said:


> Ice



cold


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> cold



sore


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> sore


 
throat


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> throat



deep


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> deep


 
pockets


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> pockets



polly


----------



## tater

tyky said:


> polly




prissypants


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> prissypants



Prada


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Prada



sunglasses


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> sunglasses



cool


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> cool



beans


----------



## jetmonkey

Ironman62 said:


> cool



"Disco" Dan


----------



## Ironman62

jetmonkey said:


> "Disco" Dan




Disco Duck


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Disco Duck



Rick Dees

..he and my uncle were friends in Memphis


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> Rick Dees
> 
> ..he and my uncle were friends in Memphis



radio


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> radio



modulation


----------



## Radiant1

GopherM said:


> modulation



inflection


----------



## LadyWolf

Radiant1 said:


> inflection



Bend


----------



## whome20603

LadyWolf said:


> Bend



the rules


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> the rules



break


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> break



dance


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> dance



slow....


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> slow....


molasses


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> molasses



ginger


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> ginger



yeast


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> yeast



Infection


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> Infection



VD.....


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Infection



bacteria


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> bacteria



Antibiotics


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> bacteria



small


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> small



peanut


----------



## frozenrain

LusbyMom said:


> peanut



oil


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> oil



skin


----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


> oil



slick


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> slick



hairless


----------



## Penn

LusbyMom said:


> peanut


 
butter


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> butter



creamy


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> creamy



sunblock


----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


> creamy



chocolate


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> chocolate



bath


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> bath



nekkid


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> nekkid



funnnnnnnnnn


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> funnnnnnnnnn



laugh


I keep forgetting this isn't FC


----------



## Penn

LusbyMom said:


> laugh
> 
> 
> I keep forgetting this isn't FC


 
bawl


----------



## ocean733

LusbyMom said:


> laugh
> 
> 
> I keep forgetting this isn't FC


 
I'm waiting for Ironman to mess up too!


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> I'm waiting for Ironman to mess up too!



LOL


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> LOL



Stumped


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> Stumped



Idiot


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> Idiot



butthole


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> butthole



tight


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> tight



Rope



not fc not fc not fc


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> Rope
> 
> 
> 
> not fc not fc not fc



tree


TY


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> tree
> 
> 
> TY


 
Hugger


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Hugger



climb


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> climb


 
ascend


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> ascend



ladder


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> ladder



reach


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> reach



hold


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> hold



squeeze


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> squeeze



toothpaste


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> toothpaste



tube


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> tube



test


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> test



positive


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> test



excel


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> excel



money


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> money


 
maker


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> maker



toy


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> toy


 
soldier


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> soldier



hero


----------



## Ironman62

Ironman62 said:


> hero



Underdog


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Underdog


power pill


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> power pill



Energy


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> Energy



pod


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> pod



Pea's


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Pea's


and rice


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> and rice



chicken


----------



## JimW711

Ironman62 said:


> chicken



Popeye's


----------



## Ironman62

JimW711 said:


> Popeye's



KFC's


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> KFC's



Taco Bell


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> Taco Bell



Taco


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Taco


 
Enchilada


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Enchilada



Good


----------



## tyky

bad


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> bad



Fun


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> Fun



Dip


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Dip



stick


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> stick



oil


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> oil



baby


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> baby



Hands


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Hands



wash


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> wash



Up


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Up



side


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> side



left


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> left



turn


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> turn



90 deg.


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> 90 deg.



hot


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> hot



stove


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> stove



top


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> top



incharge


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> top


 
outplay


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> top



toes


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> toes



five


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> toes



knees



head, shoulders, knees and toes


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> knees
> 
> 
> 
> head, shoulders, knees and toes



Pads


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Pads



maxi


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> maxi



female


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> female



woman


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> woman



TYKY


----------



## withrespect

JimW711 said:


> TYKY



forumite


----------



## tyky

JimW711 said:


> TYKY






withrespect said:


> forumite




me


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> me



narcissus


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> narcissus



hero


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> hero



chocolate


----------



## withrespect

frozenrain said:


> chocolate



cream


----------



## GopherM

withrespect said:


> cream



soda


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> soda



pop


----------



## TWLs wife

GopherM said:


> soda



baking


----------



## frozenrain

TWLs wife said:


> baking



utensil


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> utensil



spatula


----------



## withrespect

tyky said:


> spatula



pan


----------



## tyky

withrespect said:


> pan



pot


----------



## withrespect

tyky said:


> pot



scrubber


----------



## tyky

withrespect said:


> scrubber



brush


----------



## withrespect

tyky said:


> brush



hair


----------



## tyky

withrespect said:


> hair



fur


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> fur



burger


----------



## amh24

rich70 said:


> burger



cheese


----------



## LusbyMom

amh24 said:


> cheese



mouse


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> mouse



trap


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> trap



bear


----------



## ocean733

Hairy


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> Hairy



Bigfoot


----------



## godsbutterfly

Ironman62 said:


> Bigfoot



Folklore


----------



## Ironman62

godsbutterfly said:


> Folklore



Lochness


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> Lochness



monster


----------



## godsbutterfly

frozenrain said:


> monster



Cookie!


----------



## Ironman62

godsbutterfly said:


> Cookie!



cutout


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> cutout



cardboard


----------



## ocean733

frozenrain said:


> cardboard


 
plastic


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> cardboard



house


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> house



contain


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> contain



Fluid


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Fluid



dynamic


----------



## Sonsie

GopherM said:


> dynamic



energetic


----------



## Ironman62

Sonsie said:


> energetic



Speed


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Speed



movie


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> movie



rated


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> rated



parents


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> parents



adults


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> adults



children


----------



## sunflower

TWLs wife said:


> children


 

innocent


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> children



pets


----------



## TWLs wife

sunflower said:


> innocent



loving


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> loving



spoonful


----------



## TWLs wife

GopherM said:


> spoonful



caring


----------



## amh24

TWLs wife said:


> caring



compassionate


----------



## TWLs wife

amh24 said:


> compassionate



giving


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> giving



charitable


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> charitable



donation


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> donation



kettle


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> kettle



corn


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> corn


cob


----------



## sunflower

TWLs wife said:


> cob


 
web


----------



## Ironman62

sunflower said:


> web



TV


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> TV


plasma!


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> plasma!



Blood


----------



## BeenSpur'd

Ironman62 said:


> Blood



Thirsty


----------



## Ironman62

BeenSpur'd said:


> Thirsty



water


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> water


 
Whiskey


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Whiskey



Moonshine


----------



## sunflower

Ironman62 said:


> Moonshine


 

Hang over


----------



## Ironman62

sunflower said:


> Hang over



ache


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> ache



head


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> head



top


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> top



hat


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> hat



cap


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> cap



tassel


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> tassel



toupee


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> toupee



rug


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> rug



Couristan


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Couristan



mohawk


----------



## Radiant1

GopherM said:


> mohawk



Punk rock


----------



## GopherM

Radiant1 said:


> Punk rock



crystal meth


----------



## withrespect

GopherM said:


> crystal meth



pathetic


----------



## hotmomma

sad


----------



## TWLs wife

hotmomma said:


> sad



frown


----------



## sunflower

TWLs wife said:


> frown


 

wrinkles


----------



## frozenrain

sunflower said:


> wrinkles



ageing


----------



## withrespect

frozenrain said:


> ageing



moisturizer


----------



## frozenrain

withrespect said:


> moisturizer



serum


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> serum


 
antidote


----------



## withrespect

Penn said:


> antidote



anecdote


(I know they are not really related but they are in the sense that people get them mixed up)


----------



## Penn

withrespect said:


> anecdote
> 
> 
> (I know they are not really related but they are in the sense that people get them mixed up)


 
fable


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> fable



XBOX


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> XBOX



live


----------



## SShewbert

tyky said:


> live



concert


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> concert



Party


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Party



surprise


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> surprise



Ring


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> Ring



engagement


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> engagement



Forever


----------



## tyky

SShewbert said:


> engagement



party


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> party



Dance


----------



## withrespect

SShewbert said:


> engagement



warning


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> Dance



boogy


----------



## Ironman62

withrespect said:


> warning



caution


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> boogy



All Night baby


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> All Night baby


 
"Bop 'til you drop"!


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> "Bop 'til you drop"!



boogie


----------



## withrespect

tyky said:


> boogie



tissue?


----------



## GopherM

withrespect said:


> tissue?



terrify


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> terrify



scream


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> scream


Yell !!


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Yell !!



Flash


----------



## JimW711

Ironman62 said:


> Flash



Streak


----------



## Ironman62

JimW711 said:


> Streak



handcuffs


----------



## JimW711

Ironman62 said:


> handcuffs



locked up


----------



## Ironman62

JimW711 said:


> locked up



bread


----------



## JimW711

Ironman62 said:


> bread



toast


----------



## Ironman62

JimW711 said:


> toast



poptart


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> poptart



cherry


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> cherry



Bing


----------



## ocean733

SShewbert said:


> cherry


 
Oh, boy!  I just saw what you wrote and was so afraid of what Ironman would write back!


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> Oh, boy!  I just saw what you wrote and was so afraid of what Ironman would write back!



So what is the word dear?


----------



## SShewbert

ocean733 said:


> Oh, boy!  I just saw what you wrote and was so afraid of what Ironman would write back!



 he behaved we are in the wrong forum


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> he behaved we are in the wrong forum



Thank you


----------



## ocean733

SShewbert said:


> he behaved we are in the wrong forum


 
Ahhh!  He's smarter than me!  I get an infraction for passing the censors because I thought I was in the Fight Club and I wasn't!


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> Thank you


 
Polite


----------



## SShewbert

ocean733 said:


> Polite



Manners


----------



## SShewbert

ocean733 said:


> Ahhh!  He's smarter than me!  I get an infraction for passing the censors because I thought I was in the Fight Club and I wasn't!



I remember that...


----------



## FireBrand

SShewbert said:


> Manners


ediquette


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> ediquette



plasticwear


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> plasticwear



paperplates


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> paperplates


styrofoam


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> paperplates




trash


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> trash



garage


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> garage



tools


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> tools



fix


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> fix



car


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> car



speed


----------



## sunflower

TWLs wife said:


> speed


 

Drug


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> styrofoam



white


----------



## SShewbert

sunflower said:


> Drug





Ironman62 said:


> white



cocaine


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> cocaine



straw


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> straw



drink


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> drink



snort


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> snort



inhale


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> inhale



cough


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> cough



syrup


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> cough



doctor


----------



## SShewbert

tyky said:


> syrup



pancakes


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> pancakes



flat


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> flat



smooth


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> smooth



operator


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> operator



telephone


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> telephone



cell


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> cell



battery


----------



## tyky

SShewbert said:


> battery



powered


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> powered



motor

Wish this was fight club


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> motor
> 
> Wish this was fight club



hoist


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> hoist



flag


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> flag



football


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> football



Thanksgiving


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Thanksgiving



NFL


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> NFL



Pigskin


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Pigskin



dress


----------



## daydreamer

Ironman62 said:


> dress


undress


----------



## sunflower

daydreamer said:


> undress


 

naked


----------



## Ironman62

sunflower said:


> naked



shaved


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> shaved



pedophile


----------



## Ironman62

sexual deviant


----------



## amh24

Ironman62 said:


> sexual deviant



porn


----------



## Ironman62

amh24 said:


> porn



star


----------



## amh24

Ironman62 said:


> star



hollywood


----------



## Ironman62

amh24 said:


> hollywood



on strike


----------



## amh24

Ironman62 said:


> on strike



picketing


----------



## Ironman62

amh24 said:


> picketing



signs


----------



## amh24

Ironman62 said:


> signs



traffic


----------



## Ironman62

amh24 said:


> traffic



horns


----------



## sunflower

Ironman62 said:


> horns


 

bull


----------



## Ironman62

sunflower said:


> bull



male


----------



## amh24

sunflower said:


> bull



run


----------



## sunflower

Ironman62 said:


> male


sperm


----------



## Ironman62

sunflower said:


> sperm



swim


----------



## amh24

sunflower said:


> sperm



reproduce


----------



## Ironman62

amh24 said:


> reproduce



Diapers


----------



## sunflower

Ironman62 said:


> Diapers


funk


----------



## Ironman62

sunflower said:


> funk



pee


----------



## amh24

sunflower said:


> funk



trash


----------



## sunflower

amh24 said:


> trash


 

Dump


----------



## amh24

sunflower said:


> Dump



poop


----------



## frozenrain

amh24 said:


> poop



scoop


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> scoop



trash


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> trash



man


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> man



Kind


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Kind



mean


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> mean



Woman


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Woman



PMS= *p*utting up with *M*ens *S*h!t


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> PMS= *p*utting up with *M*ens *S*h!t



Shot


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Shot



bang


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> bang



Wish


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> Wish




bone


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> bone



er

Merry Christmas


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> er
> 
> Merry Christmas




Merry Christmas


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> er
> 
> Merry Christmas



   room


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> room



Deed


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> Deed



dirty


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> dirty



underwear


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> underwear



baconstrip


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> baconstrip



Roll


----------



## tater

Ironman62 said:


> Roll




muffintop


----------



## Ironman62

tater said:


> muffintop



tasty


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> tasty



delicious


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> delicious



scrumptious


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> scrumptious



Yummy


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> Yummy



good


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> good



Happy


----------



## tater

TWLs wife said:


> Happy



ending


----------



## tyky

tater said:


> ending



finish


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> finish



Done


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Done



shopping


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> shopping



store


----------



## LusbyMom

TWLs wife said:


> store



madhouse


----------



## TWLs wife

LusbyMom said:


> madhouse



BlackFriday


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> BlackFriday



parking


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> parking



traffic


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> traffic



lights


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> lights



Christmas


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Christmas



cookies


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> cookies



baking


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> baking



soda


----------



## Jeff

pop


----------



## toppick08

Jeff said:


> pop



tart


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> tart



cherry


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> cherry



wild


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> wild



animal


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> animal



fur


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> fur



warm


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> warm



chest


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> chest



boobs


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> boobs



hair............


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> hair............





shave


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> shave



stubble....


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> stubble....





scratch


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> scratch



Fingers!


----------



## LusbyMom

Kain99 said:


> Fingers!



holes


----------



## Kain99

LusbyMom said:


> holes



I miss yours. 

Dark


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> I miss yours.
> 
> Dark



light


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> light



heaven


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> heaven



lord


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> lord


mercy


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> mercy



forgivness


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> forgivness



redemption


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> redemption



Freedom!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Freedom!



Phila.


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Phila.



cream cheese


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> cream cheese



bagel


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> bagel



locks


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> locks



Goldie


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> Goldie



oldie


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> oldie



Me!!!  (but you don't have to mock me about it).


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> oldie



Music


----------



## godsbutterfly

Kain99 said:


> Music



Rhythm


----------



## TWLs wife

godsbutterfly said:


> Rhythm



beat


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> beat



exhausted


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> exhausted



weary


----------



## frozenrain

frozenrain said:


> weary



jaded   



Has it come to this that I have to play by myself?


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> *jaded   *
> 
> Has it come to this that I have to play by myself?



heart


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> heart



Soul


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> Soul



train


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> train



track


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> track



bloodhound


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> train



steam


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> bloodhound



scent


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> scent



woman


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> woman



origin


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> origin


 
begining


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> begining


alpha


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> alpha



bet


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> bet


wager


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> wager



amount


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> amount


ante


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> ante



up!


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> up!



perk


----------



## FireBrand

GopherM said:


> perk


coffee


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> coffee


 
latte


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> latte



mocha


----------



## TWLs wife

frozenrain said:


> mocha



choclate


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> choclate



Hershey


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Hershey



park


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> park



rides


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> rides



speed!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> speed!



dizzy


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> dizzy



blonde


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> blonde



confussed


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> confussed



simple


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> simple



math


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> math



*FEAR!*


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> *FEAR!*



*Factor*


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> *Factor*



Ahhh ya stuck me!  Got rinse brb...

Hubby say's "Looks"

Being it's a huge *Factor* when datinng!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Ahhh ya stuck me!  Got rinse brb...
> 
> Hubby say's "Looks"
> 
> Being it's a huge *Factor* when datinng!



LOL,
  buck teeth


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> LOL,
> buck teeth



braces


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> braces



money


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> money



poor


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> poor



boy


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> boy



girl


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> girl



lace


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> lace



See threw


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> See threw



Ice


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Ice



Heart


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Heart



Dayum... 

red


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Dayum...
> 
> red



Ink


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Ink



PRINTING!!!!!! Shoot me now!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> PRINTING!!!!!! Shoot me now!



copies.    Shoot me baby


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> copies.    Shoot me baby



Copies=Fake

Top that!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Copies=*Fake*
> 
> Top that!



Breast


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Breast



SLAMMED! 

Nipple


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> SLAMMED!
> 
> Nipple



PINK


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> PINK



Taffy


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Taffy



Yummy


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Taffy


 
pulled


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> pulled



mussel


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> mussel



Weight


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Weight



pounds


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> pounds



fat


----------



## belvak

Kain99 said:


> fat



grease


----------



## FireBrand

belvak said:


> grease


Olivia


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> Olivia



Newton John?

Olives


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Newton John?
> 
> Olives


a high school buddy thought that Newt & John were the two guys singing backup ! 

anyhow

Martini


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> a high school buddy thought that Newt & John were the two guys singing backup !
> 
> anyhow
> 
> Martini



Rossi! 

*Glass*


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Rossi!
> 
> *Glass*



house


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Rossi!
> 
> *Glass*


house


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> house


 
great minds think like me !


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> great minds think like me !





call


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> call


All 'this and *Humble* too !


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> call



girl


----------



## FireBrand

LusbyMom said:


> girl


scout


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> scout



boy


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> boy


george


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> george



curious


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> curious



strange


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> strange



man


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> man



kind


----------



## withrespect

frozenrain said:


> kind



heart


----------



## Radiant1

withrespect said:


> heart



love


----------



## withrespect

Radiant1 said:


> love



lust


----------



## Mojo

withrespect said:


> lust



Warnutz


----------



## withrespect

Mojo said:


> Warnutz



true


----------



## Radiant1

withrespect said:


> true



false


----------



## itsbob

Radiant1 said:


> false



teeth


----------



## frozenrain

itsbob said:


> teeth



enamel


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> enamel



figurines


----------



## Radiant1

GopherM said:


> figurines



porcelain


----------



## amh24

Radiant1 said:


> porcelain



fragile


----------



## ocean733

amh24 said:


> fragile


 
break


----------



## withrespect

ocean733 said:


> break



dance


----------



## Penn

withrespect said:


> dance


 
wiggle


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> wiggle



worm


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> worm


tequila


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> tequila



gutter


----------



## greyhound

FireBrand said:


> tequila



Marguarita


----------



## toppick08

greyhound said:


> Marguarita



salt


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> salt



grit


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> grit



dust


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> dust



storm


----------



## ocean733

frozenrain said:


> storm


 
thunder


----------



## FireBrand

ocean733 said:


> thunder


percussion


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> percussion



bock-a-da-bock


----------



## greyhound

frozenrain said:


> bock-a-da-bock



idiophone


----------



## ocean733

greyhound said:


> idiophone


 
You have me.  I don't know what that is.


----------



## ocean733

vibration


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> vibration



Toy


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Toy



boy


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> boy



Adam


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Adam



Eve..


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> Eve..



Moon


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> Eve..



apple


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> apple


temptation


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> temptation



Heinz


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> temptation



sex


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Heinz


anticipation


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> anticipation



waiting


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> anticipation



Carly Simon


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> waiting



drunk


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> drunk



driver


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> driver



putter


----------



## frozenrain

Nanny Pam said:


> putter



belly


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> belly



ache


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> belly



button


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> ache


head


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> head



line


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> line



palm


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> palm



tree


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> tree



seed


----------



## frozenrain

Kain99 said:


> seed



life


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> seed



Plant


----------



## Kain99

frozenrain said:


> life



circle


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> circle



jerk........


----------



## greyhound

toppick08 said:


> jerk........



What year were you born?


----------



## Ironman62

greyhound said:


> What year were you born?



For me?

62.  Am I a jerk?


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> For me?
> 
> 62.  Am I a jerk?



No you're just old as dirt!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> No you're just old as dirt!



Bi-- M-


----------



## toppick08

greyhound said:


> What year were you born?



'68


----------



## Kain99

66!  Woot!  Best year ever!


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> 66!  Woot!  Best year ever!


----------



## TWLs wife

77 rules !! The year I was born.


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> 77 rules !! The year I was born.


 
Sunset Strip


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Sunset Strip



Rt 66 ???


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Rt 66 ???



I drove Rt 66.. I can prove it too...

See..

*60's*


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> I drove Rt 66.. I can prove it too...
> 
> See..
> 
> *60's*



ROCK


----------



## withrespect

Ironman62 said:


> Rt 66 ???



cars


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> ROCK



Lobster


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> ROCK



*Poison !! *


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> *Poison !! *



IVY


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> IVY



green


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> green



xmas tree?


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> xmas tree?



OVER


----------



## TWLs wife

LusbyMom said:


> OVER



DONE !!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> OVER



flip


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> flip



Wilson


----------



## greyhound

Ironman62 said:


> Wilson




Geraldine


----------



## FireBrand

greyhound said:


> Geraldine


the DEVIL made me do it !


----------



## greyhound

FireBrand said:


> the DEVIL made me do it !



I remember the Flip Wilson/Geraldine doll (it looked like a small pillow). You pulled the string and it said "The devil made me do it"

It was Flip on one side and Geraldine on the other side.


----------



## TWLs wife

greyhound said:


> I remember the Flip Wilson/Geraldine doll (it looked like a small pillow). You pulled the string and it said "The devil made me do it"
> 
> It was Flip on one side and Geraldine on the other side.



I feel young, I don't know who you all are talking about..


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> I feel young, I don't know who you all are talking about..



Clueless  (I guess you don't remember Manimal either!)


----------



## BeenSpur'd

FireBrand said:


> the DEVIL made me do it !



Dog


----------



## frozenrain

BeenSpur'd said:


> Dog



breed


----------



## withrespect

frozenrain said:


> breed



multiply


----------



## GypsyQueen

withrespect said:


> multiply



divide


----------



## frozenrain

GypsyQueen said:


> divide



distribute


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> distribute



evenly


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> evenly



smooth


----------



## whome20603

JimW711 said:


> smooth



skin


----------



## frozenrain

whome20603 said:


> skin



snake


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> snake



Plummer


----------



## godsbutterfly

Ironman62 said:


> Plummer



expensive!


----------



## Ironman62

godsbutterfly said:


> expensive!



need


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> need



want


----------



## JimW711

TWLs wife said:


> want



desire


----------



## TWLs wife

JimW711 said:


> desire



crave


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> crave



Sugar


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> Sugar



cane


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> cane



Blind


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> Blind


 
mice


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> mice



see how they run


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> see how they run


 
I'll take "run"



dive


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> I'll take "run"
> 
> 
> 
> dive



submarine


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> submarine



ocean


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> ocean



Wife


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Wife



Friend


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Friend



Blonde


----------



## ocean733

TWLs wife said:


> ocean


 


Ironman62 said:


> Wife


 


TWLs wife said:


> Friend


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


>



lipstick


----------



## TWLs wife

ocean733 said:


>


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


>



Kisses

I thought U 2 where straight??


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Kisses
> 
> I thought U 2 where straight??



huggs..

I am straight,


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> huggs..
> 
> I am straight,



Hickie


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> Kisses
> 
> I thought U 2 where straight??


 
Stop being stupid!!


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> Stop being stupid!!



Silly


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> Silly


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


>



K O


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> K O



Black


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Black



Knight


----------



## JimW711

Ironman62 said:


> Knight



Rook


----------



## ocean733

JimW711 said:


> Rook


 
trick


----------



## TWLs wife

JimW711 said:


> Rook



king


----------



## JimW711

ocean733 said:


> trick



hooker


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> trick





TWLs wife said:


> king



Queen


----------



## Ironman62

JimW711 said:


> hooker



Mini Skirt


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Queen



jack


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Mini Skirt



High heels


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> High heels



6 inch


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> 6 inch



Pathetic


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Pathetic



Jail


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Jail



Homosexuals


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Homosexuals



California


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> California



Earthquake


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Earthquake



San Andreas Fault 

Hi


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> San Andreas Fault
> 
> Hi



Big Hole! 

Hi!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Big Hole!
> 
> Hi!



LOL     You want me to answer this??

Space


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> LOL     You want me to answer this??
> 
> Space



Stars....



Tinkle Twinkle!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Stars....
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkle Twinkle!



American Idol 

Tinkle Tinkle


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> American Idol
> 
> Tinkle Tinkle



Music!


I sing like a crow!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Music!
> 
> 
> I sing like a crow!



Counting Crows 

Oh baby, sing to me


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Counting Crows
> 
> Oh baby, sing to me



Numbers

Now that we have your wife's blessing, I shall!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Numbers
> 
> Now that we have your wife's blessing, I shall! :



Roman


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Roman



Gods


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Gods



Goddesses

Kain99


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Gods



Greek


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Greek



Lovers


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Lovers



Haters


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Goddesses
> 
> Kain99



OMG!  I trained you so quickly! 



Ironman62 said:


> Lovers


Sweat


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> Haters



Wrinkles


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> OMG!  I trained you so quickly!
> 
> 
> Sweat



fluid


----------



## frozenrain

Kain99 said:


> Wrinkles



sugar


----------



## TWLs wife

frozenrain said:


> sugar



sweet


----------



## Kain99

frozenrain said:


> sugar



Wow you think of sugar when I say wrinkles?

I must reply.....

PERV!


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Haters



bad


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Wrinkles



old


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> fluid



sweating harder........


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> bad



good


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> old



History


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> sweating harder........



work out


----------



## Kain99

wow we are all messed up... I'm gonna stop typing till we are back on track.


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> work out



Breathless


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> History



past


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> wow we are all messed up... I'm gonna stop typing till we are back on track.


Agreed..


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> past



Memory


----------



## frozenrain

Kain99 said:


> Wow you think of sugar when I say wrinkles?
> 
> I must reply.....
> 
> PERV!



Sugar causes accelerated aging of the skin according to some scientific studies


----------



## frozenrain

Kain99 said:


> Memory



midnight


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Memory



Pictures


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> Pictures



Snapshot


----------



## frozenrain

Kain99 said:


> Snapshot



exposure


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Snapshot



Pose


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> Pose



Fake


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Fake



Christmas trees


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> Christmas trees



Lights


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Lights



Peanuts


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Peanuts



Dog House


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Dog House



Ironman62?


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Ironman62?



Knucklehead...


----------



## Kain99

Celebrate!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Celebrate!



Kain99

For having 4 days off


----------



## greyhound

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99
> 
> For having 4 days off



Kidwithwhitehatsuckingthumb


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99
> 
> For having 4 days off



Hooray!  


God loves me!


----------



## Kain99

greyhound said:


> Kidwithwhitehatsuckingthumb



That's not a kid.  That's me!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> That's not a kid.  That's me!



GooGooGOGGa


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> GooGooGOGGa



I'm still a wittle baby......


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> I'm still a wittle baby......



Elmer Fudd


----------



## greyhound

Ironman62 said:


> Elmer Fudd



Wabbit


----------



## TWLs wife

greyhound said:


> Wabbit



Buggs Bunny


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> Buggs Bunny



Daffy Duck


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> Daffy Duck



Ocean Fish


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> Daffy Duck



Duck Dodgers


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> Duck Dodgers


 
AFLAC!


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> AFLAC!



AirForce Slackers??

YMCA


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> AirForce Slackers??
> 
> YMCA



Boys


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Boys



Bad


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Bad



Cops!


----------



## greyhound

Kain99 said:


> Cops!



Robbers


----------



## PsyOps

greyhound said:


> Robbers



Thieves


----------



## Ironman62

greyhound said:


> Robbers



Guns


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Guns



Bullet


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Bullet



Train


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Train



Coal


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Coal



Black    

Miss ya, you ok?


----------



## godsbutterfly

Ironman62 said:


> Black
> 
> Miss ya, you ok?



Midnight


----------



## Ironman62

godsbutterfly said:


> Midnight



Oil


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Oil



power


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> power



Horse


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Horse



pony


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> pony



Tail


----------



## godsbutterfly

TWLs wife said:


> pony



tail


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> pony



ride


----------



## Kain99

godsbutterfly said:


> tail



:highfive:


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> ride



Long


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> :highfive:



Win


----------



## godsbutterfly

Ironman62 said:


> Win



Lottery


----------



## Kain99

godsbutterfly said:


> Lottery



*MONEY*


----------



## Ironman62

godsbutterfly said:


> Lottery



Taxes


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Taxes



Glass half empty huh?


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> *Glass* half empty huh?



Half? yes.

Plastic


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Half? yes.
> 
> Plastic



people


----------



## godsbutterfly

Ironman62 said:


> Half? yes.
> 
> Plastic



Credit Card!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> people



Time Square


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Time Square



terrorists  









sorry


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> terrorists  ......
> 
> 
> 
> Bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry


................


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> ................



War


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> War



KILL those SOBs


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> War



Peace


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Peace



NO  Nuke them over there


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> NO  Nuke them over there



Nuke them All !!


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> Peace


I love your heart



Ironman62 said:


> NO  Nuke them over there



Sheet of Glass



TWLs wife said:


> Nuke them All !!



Glass


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Nuke them All !!



YES, TY


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> I love your heart


Awww ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥



kain99 said:


> Sheet of Glass
> 
> 
> 
> Glass


Broken !!


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Awww ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥
> 
> 
> Broken !!



All?

Give me the Money


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> All?
> 
> Give me the Money





Sorry


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Sorry



OK, your sick meds


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> OK, your sick meds



So ?

What does that do with the game or the Tea in China ?


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> So ?
> 
> What does that do with the game or the Tea in China ?



No money, I take your meds for the black market.


So??    *What*


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> Awww ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥
> 
> 
> Broken !!


Humanity


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Humanity



Life


----------



## JimW711

Ironman62 said:


> Life



Death


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Life



Love


----------



## TWLs wife

JimW711 said:


> Death



Afterlife


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Love



hearts


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> hearts



Roses


----------



## JimW711

Ironman62 said:


> hearts



cards


----------



## Kain99

JimW711 said:


> cards



Poker


----------



## TWLs wife

JimW711 said:


> cards



Candy


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> Candy



Popcorn!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Popcorn!



Butter


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Butter



Roll


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Roll



Pork


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Pork



Loin


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Loin



Oven at 350.


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Oven at 350.



For 30 minutes


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Oven at 350.



Chef


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Chef



Iron       coming over?


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Chef



Dinner


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Iron       coming over?



Iron like chili?


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Iron like chili?



TV show


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> TV show



TV Dinner


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> TV Dinner



No Time


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> No Time



Clock


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Clock



tick tock


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> tick tock



minute


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> minute



54 left


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> 54 left



Til *New Year !!2009*


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> 54 left



Countdown


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Til *New Year !!2009*



You work too hard.


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Countdown


party time 


Ironman62 said:


> You work too hard.



Always !!


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> party time
> 
> 
> Always !!


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


>


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


>



Drunk


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Drunk



Sober til midnight !!


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Sober til midnight !!



I'll *passout* at midnight


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> I'll *passout* at midnight



I'll start drinking then !!


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> I'll start drinking then !!



Your the Shat.


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Your the Shat.


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


>



Booze time


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Booze time



Drinking now !!


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Drinking now !!



Fun


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Fun



Bingo!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Bingo!



Score


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Score



Team!!


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Team!!



Football


----------



## twinoaks207

Kain99 said:


> Team!!


 
Steelers!


----------



## Kain99

twinoaks207 said:


> Steelers!



SKINS!!!!!!


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> Steelers!



Jail   lol


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Jail   lol



CO CO!  Hahahaha!  A mothers love.


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> CO CO!  Hahahaha!  A mothers love.



Eagles, a Daddy's Love


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Eagles, a Daddy's Love



Hahahah!  My son is a CO at the Charles County Detention Center.  Working his way up to Sheriff.  When you said jail, it remided me of all his inmate stories.


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Hahahah!  My son is a CO at the Charles County Detention Center.  Working his way up to Sheriff.  When you said jail, it remided me of all his inmate stories.



That would be cool to hear.


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> That would be cool to hear.



Christmas Day, the Officers played Christmas music.  All of the inmates danced naked.  

My son was scarred for life!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Christmas Day, the Officers played Christmas music.  All of the inmates danced naked.
> 
> My son was scarred for life!



Get the Hell out.


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## frozenrain

Kain99 said:


> Christmas Day, the Officers played Christmas music.  All of the inmates danced naked.
> 
> My son was scarred for life!



exhibitionism


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> exhibitionism



Crazy


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Crazy


 
Loco


----------



## greyhound

Ironman62 said:


> Crazy



Train


----------



## Ironman62

greyhound said:


> Train



Thomas


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> Thomas



tank


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> tank



Army


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Army



Navy


----------



## frozenrain

TWLs wife said:


> Navy



sailor


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Navy



Football


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> Football



stripes


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> stripes



candy cane


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> sailor



Liberty


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> candy cane



peppermint


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Liberty



Jeep


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> peppermint



breath mint


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> breath mint



sweet


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> sweet



tart


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> tart



fuit


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> fuit



cake


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> cake



Ice cream


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Ice cream



Ice milk


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Ice milk



Strawberry


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Strawberry



Girl


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Girl



braids


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> braids



knots


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> knots



gum


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> gum



sticky


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> sticky



glue


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> glue



tape


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> tape



mouth


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> mouth



mint


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> mint



kiss!


----------



## meangirl

Kain99 said:


> kiss!


 
tell


----------



## Kain99

meangirl said:


> tell



Thank God I have you as my secret sounding board! 

Secret


----------



## bcp

meangirl said:


> tell


 tattle


----------



## Kain99

bcp said:


> tattle



Tail


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Tail



Pig??   :shrug:


----------



## meangirl

Kain99 said:


> Thank God I have you as my secret sounding board!
> 
> Secret


 
 I never tell. 



Ironman62 said:


> Pig?? :shrug:


 
Pig???



Pink


----------



## Kain99

meangirl said:


> I never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Pig???
> 
> 
> 
> Pink



Pretty


----------



## rack'm

Sexy




Kain99 said:


> Pretty


----------



## meangirl

rack'm said:


> Sexy


 
Biatch


----------



## Kain99

meangirl said:


> Biatch



Power


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Power



Men


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Men



Illusion!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Illusion!



Blondes


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Blondes



Misinformed


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Misinformed



dizzy


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> dizzy



circles


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> dizzy



Lost


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Lost



directions


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> directions



Map


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Map



GPS!


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> GPS!



cell phone


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> cell phone



Minutes


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Minutes



Pay


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Pay



Poor


----------



## bcp

Kain99 said:


> Poor


struggle


----------



## TWLs wife

bcp said:


> struggle



broke


----------



## bcp

TWLs wife said:


> broke


innovation


----------



## Kain99

bcp said:


> innovation



Wheel


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Wheel
> 
> 
> 
> Steering


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheel
> 
> 
> 
> Steering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vacation
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vacation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach!
Click to expand...


----------



## bcp

Kain99 said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beach!
> 
> 
> 
> ball
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

bcp said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> party!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> bcp said:
> 
> 
> 
> party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kain99's house tomorrow at noon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kain99's house tomorrow at noon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA!  My house is way to clean to mess it up with a party!
> 
> Balloons
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA!  My house is way to clean to mess it up with a party!
> 
> Balloons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blow
> 
> I'm sure it is
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> blow
> 
> I'm sure it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beets
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sucks
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vacum!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vacum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean vacuum??
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean vacuum??
> 
> 
> 
> ummm no.... I don't think so.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ummm no.... I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need 911 from 10 oz of beer?
Click to expand...


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need 911 from 10 oz of beer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 411
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Hope, Pa
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need 911 from 10 oz of beer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI:  I got your typo, *right here! *
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI:  I got your typo, *right here! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right!  I just fronted ya, mean head!
Click to expand...


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> ocean733 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Hope, Pa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cold beer
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cold beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warm outside winter bars
Click to expand...


----------



## hotmomma

Ironman62 said:


> ocean733 said:
> 
> 
> 
> warm outside winter bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aruba
Click to expand...


----------



## toppick08

hotmomma said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> aruba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> murder
Click to expand...


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> hotmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> murder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> death
Click to expand...


----------



## frozenrain

kelb said:


> toppick08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish
Click to expand...


----------



## kelb

frozenrain said:


> kelb said:
> 
> 
> 
> wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dream
Click to expand...


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> frozenrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catcher
Click to expand...


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> kelb said:
> 
> 
> 
> catcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dog
Click to expand...


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> whome20603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cat
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> toppick08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitty
Click to expand...


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> TWLs wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> kitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty
Click to expand...


----------



## TWLs wife

whome20603 said:


> pretty



girl


----------



## amh24

TWLs wife said:


> girl



boy


----------



## toppick08

amh24 said:


> boy



howdy


----------



## TWLs wife

amh24 said:


> boy



men


----------



## whome20603

TWLs wife said:


> men



raining


----------



## TWLs wife

whome20603 said:


> raining



sunny


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> sunny


 
clear


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> clear



warm


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> warm



covers


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> covers



heat


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> heat



wood


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> wood



fire


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> fire



Flys


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Flys



bugs


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> bugs



the crap out of me!


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> the crap out of me!



Toilet paper


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Toilet paper



wipe


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> wipe



Good


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> wipe


 
erase


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> erase



forget


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> forget



groceries


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> groceries



shopping


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> shopping



Fish


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Fish



smell


----------



## Kain99

Nose


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Nose



eyes


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> eyes



blue


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> blue



mine


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> mine



rocks


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> rocks



roll


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> roll



Butter!

I'll be in and out for while tonight


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Butter!
> 
> I'll be in and out for while tonight



Milk

OK


----------



## greyhound

Ironman62 said:


> Milk
> 
> OK



man


----------



## TWLs wife

greyhound said:


> man



women


----------



## Ironman62

greyhound said:


> man



kind


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> kind


 
ilk


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> ilk



milk....


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> milk....



silk


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> silk


 
stockings


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> stockings


smooth


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> smooth



skin


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> skin


 
fore


----------



## LusbyMom

Penn said:


> fore



score


----------



## Penn

LusbyMom said:


> score


 
Homerun


----------



## LusbyMom

Penn said:


> Homerun



third base


----------



## FromTexas

LusbyMom said:


> third base



I Don't Know.


----------



## Kain99

LusbyMom said:


> third base



Home Run!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

Kain99 said:


> Home Run!!!!



Swing


----------



## Kain99

LusbyMom said:


> Swing



Low


----------



## LusbyMom

Kain99 said:


> Low



balls


----------



## Kain99

LusbyMom said:


> balls



hairy




lol


----------



## LusbyMom

Kain99 said:


> hairy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Dingleberries


----------



## Kain99

LusbyMom said:


> Dingleberries



Ewwwwwwwwwww!


*Vrai *


----------



## itsbob

Kain99 said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwww!
> 
> 
> *Vrai *



Smoked Ham


----------



## TWLs wife

itsbob said:


> Smoked Ham



bacon


----------



## Sonsie

TWLs wife said:


> bacon



Canadian


----------



## itsbob

Sonsie said:


> Canadian



Worthless


----------



## Go G-Men

itsbob said:


> Worthless



worthy


----------



## GopherM

Go G-Men said:


> worthy



opponent


----------



## amotley

GopherM said:


> opponent



game


----------



## Ironman62

amotley said:


> game



Twister


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Twister


 
Whirlwind


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Whirlwind



Dorothy


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> Dorothy



home


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> home



Maryland


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Maryland


 
Terrapins


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Terrapins



Eat


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> Eat



Munch


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> Munch



Kins


----------



## greyhound

LusbyMom said:


> Munch



crunch


----------



## LusbyMom

greyhound said:


> crunch



bite


----------



## greyhound

LusbyMom said:


> bite




me.


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> bite



Otch


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Otch


 
nibble


----------



## LusbyMom

Penn said:


> nibble



gnaw


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> gnaw



Burp


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> Burp



spit


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> spit



Gag


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> Gag



reflex


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Gag



order


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> order


 
Taboo


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> order



online    Welcome


----------



## LusbyMom

Penn said:


> Taboo



game


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> online    Welcome



Hooray!!!!!


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> game



board


----------



## Kain99

LusbyMom said:


> game



Win


----------



## LusbyMom

Kain99 said:


> Win



spin


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> spin



number


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> number



phone


----------



## LusbyMom

TWLs wife said:


> phone



jack


----------



## meangirl

LusbyMom said:


> jack


 
off


----------



## Ironman62

LusbyMom said:


> jack



Flat


----------



## TWLs wife

meangirl said:


> off



line


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> line



clothes


----------



## meangirl

Kain99 said:


> clothes


 
laundry


----------



## TWLs wife

meangirl said:


> laundry



wash


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> wash



Bath


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Bath



clean


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> clean



Soap!


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> clean



bed


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> bed



Sheets!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Sheets!



kisses


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> kisses



Lips!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Lips!



pink


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> pink



purple


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> purple



Rainbow


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> purple



over


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Rainbow



pretty


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> pretty



Dress


----------



## bcp

Ironman62 said:


> Dress


attire


----------



## Kain99

bcp said:


> attire



Grandma....






She says attire.


----------



## meangirl

Kain99 said:


> Grandma....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She says attire.


----------



## itsbob

Kain99 said:


> Grandma....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She says attire.



PANTIES


----------



## Ironman62

meangirl said:


>



kisses


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> kisses



huggs


----------



## LusbyMom

TWLs wife said:


> huggs



drinks


----------



## Kain99

itsbob said:


> PANTIES



Sorry I know this is out of turn but I can't resist!  


*GRANNY!*


----------



## LusbyMom

Kain99 said:


> Sorry I know this is out of turn but I can't resist!
> 
> 
> *GRANNY!*



Roses


----------



## TWLs wife

LusbyMom said:


> drinks



Thirst


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> Thirst



Ice


----------



## LusbyMom

Kain99 said:


> Ice



frigid


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Ice



mint


----------



## itsbob

Kain99 said:


> Ice



nIPPLY


----------



## Ironman62

itsbob said:


> nIPPLY



hard


----------



## LusbyMom

itsbob said:


> nIPPLY



buttery


----------



## Kain99

LusbyMom said:


> buttery



Onions!


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Onions!



burger


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> burger



King!


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> burger



Fur


----------



## GopherM

Kain99 said:


> King!



ruler


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> King!



queen


----------



## TWLs wife

GopherM said:


> ruler



school


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> school



Time


----------



## meangirl

Ironman62 said:


> Time


 
bottle


----------



## itsbob

meangirl said:


> bottle



opener


----------



## Ironman62

itsbob said:


> opener



Love


----------



## LusbyMom

Ironman62 said:


> Love



lust


----------



## itsbob

LusbyMom said:


> lust



granny

(they need lovin too)


----------



## meangirl

itsbob said:


> granny
> 
> (they need lovin too)


 
Nanny


----------



## Ironman62

meangirl said:


> Nanny



OMG, your all FU


Wife


----------



## meangirl

Ironman62 said:


> OMG, your all FU
> 
> 
> Wife


 


Ocean


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> OMG, your all FU
> 
> 
> Wife



mother


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> mother



Apron


----------



## itsbob

Kain99 said:


> Apron



Dahmer


----------



## meangirl

itsbob said:


> Dahmer


 
Eat


----------



## itsbob

meangirl said:


> Eat



veal


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Apron



cooking


----------



## meangirl

itsbob said:


> veal


 


TWLs wife said:


> cooking


 
Great minds...


----------



## Ironman62

itsbob said:


> veal



OMG, no answer, sorry


----------



## meangirl

Ironman62 said:


> OMG, no answer, sorry


 
That was pretty bad. 


Veal

Baby


----------



## Kain99

meangirl said:


> That was pretty bad.
> 
> 
> Veal
> 
> Baby



Blankie


----------



## Ironman62

meangirl said:


> That was pretty bad.
> 
> 
> Veal
> 
> Baby



Cutlet


----------



## itsbob

Ironman62 said:


> Cutlet



Sweeney Todd


----------



## meangirl

itsbob said:


> Sweeney Todd


 
Odd


----------



## itsbob

meangirl said:


> Odd



Balls


----------



## Kain99

itsbob said:


> Balls



Blue


----------



## meangirl

Kain99 said:


> Blue


 
Crab


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> Crab


legs


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> legs


 

ZZ Top


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> ZZ Top


Tush


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> Tush


 
I'm just lookin' for some......

lol

Butt


----------



## itsbob

meangirl said:


> I'm just lookin' for some......
> 
> lol
> 
> Butt



Sisters


----------



## meangirl

itsbob said:


> Sisters


 
hmmm...

Brothers


----------



## itsbob

meangirl said:


> hmmm...
> 
> Brothers



obama


----------



## Ironman62

meangirl said:


> hmmm...
> 
> Brothers



With me


----------



## meangirl

itsbob said:


> obama


 


Savior   killingme even more)



Ironman62 said:


> With me


 
Against me


----------



## Ironman62

meangirl said:


> Savior   killingme even more)
> 
> 
> 
> Against me



Ironman


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Ironman


 
Steadfast


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Steadfast



Penn


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Penn


 
Station


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Station



Train


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> Train



model


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> model



Runway


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> Runway



airport


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> airport



takeoff


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> takeoff



ascent


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> ascent



Pattern

I thought runway was the walk that models show there clothes off?  LOL


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Pattern
> 
> I thought runway was the walk that models show there clothes off?  LOL



dress


----------



## TWLs wife

GopherM said:


> dress



shoes


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> shoes



brake


----------



## TWLs wife

GopherM said:


> brake



car


----------



## frozenrain

TWLs wife said:


> car



mechanic


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> mechanic



Oily


----------



## itsbob

Ironman62 said:


> Oily



Twister


----------



## JimW711

itsbob said:


> Twister



tornado


----------



## Ironman62

itsbob said:


> Twister



wind


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> wind



mill


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> mill



old


----------



## itsbob

GopherM said:


> mill



ion dollar baby!!


----------



## Ironman62

itsbob said:


> ion dollar baby!!



Million Dollar Man


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Million Dollar Man



70's shows


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> 70's shows



Fonzie


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Fonzie



bear


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> bear



hug


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> hug



kiss


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> kiss



wet


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> wet



sloppy


----------



## ocean733

TWLs wife said:


> sloppy


 
joe's

(We had sloppy joe's for dinner tonight!!!)



...We ate early, since we're both home.


----------



## TWLs wife

ocean733 said:


> joe's
> 
> (We had sloppy joe's for dinner tonight!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...We ate early, since we're both home.



Yummy..


----------



## sunflower

ocean733 said:


> joe's
> 
> (We had sloppy joe's for dinner tonight!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...We ate early, since we're both home.


 

Yesterdays dinner and tonights dinner for us...


----------



## Ironman62

sunflower said:


> Yesterdays dinner and tonights dinner for us...



Leftovers are the best


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Leftovers are the best



yes.


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> yes.



Always


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Always


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Always



forever


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> forever



Friends


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> Friends


 
Knock it off, ya flirt!!


(Ironman said he had a very nice lunch with you and felt very comfortable.  I hope to meet you soon!!  )


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> Knock it off, ya flirt!!
> 
> 
> (Ironman said he had a very nice lunch with you and felt very comfortable.  I hope to meet you soon!!  )



LOL, tease


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> LOL, tease


 
badger


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> badger



Me?


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> Me?


 
You

da da da da, da da da da


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> You
> 
> da da da da, da da da



Song, I love


----------



## Kain99

ocean733 said:


> Knock it off, ya flirt!!
> 
> 
> (Ironman said he had a very nice lunch with you and felt very comfortable.  I hope to meet you soon!!  )



I owe you both an apology for leaving my wallet behind.  I got ya next time.


----------



## ocean733

Kain99 said:


> I owe you both an apology for leaving my wallet behind. I got ya next time.


 
I know him.  He would never have let you pay anyway.


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> I owe you both an apology for leaving my wallet behind.  I got ya next time.





ocean733 said:


> I know him.  He would never have let you pay anyway.



Sounds like you & your new hubby are total sweetys.


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Sounds like you & your new hubby are total sweetys.



Total


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Total



Equal


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Equal



same


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> same



Different


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Different



sex


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> sex



Yes sex can be different...........

Scream


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Yes sex can be different...........
> 
> Scream



finger (nails)


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> finger (nails)



blood


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> blood



bondage


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> bondage


spank


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> spank



children


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> children



Birth


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Birth



hospital


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> hospital



Doctor


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Doctor



money


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Doctor



pain


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> money



gold


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> gold



rich


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> rich



Mansion


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Mansion



Farm


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Farm


 

Cows


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Cows



horses


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> horses



Chickens


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Chickens



test   

cell


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> test
> 
> cell



Pass


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Pass



D?


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> D?



(A)


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> (A)



OMG  thank you.   You have ducks??  D?


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> OMG  thank you.   You have ducks??  D?



Migrant ducks... No pets.  I've got Guinea Keets and Phesant!


----------



## Kain99

Almost forgot the Peacocks!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Migrant ducks... No pets.  I've got Guinea Keets and Phesant!



Keets??   I have no idea what you are talking about. :shrug:


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Keets??   I have no idea what you are talking about. :shrug:



Cute birds that pack and follow you!  Little fat things! 

I'm a transplant, so you'll have to forgive my lack of scientific knowledge.


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Cute birds that pack and follow you!  Little fat things!
> 
> I'm a transplant, so you'll have to forgive my lack of scientific knowledge.



Like little scott's??


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Like little scott's??



Maybe...They chase the car!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Maybe...They chase the car!



I'm to fat for that.      LOL


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> I'm to fat for that.      LOL



I have a fat Black Lab.  He chases me for miles!  You'll be fine.


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> I have a fat Black Lab.  He chases me for miles!  You'll be fine.



Your crazy


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Your crazy



Ya think?


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Ya think?



Naaa


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Naaa


Kain crazy is... super mondo great crazy! 

Apple


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Kain crazy is... super mondo great crazy!
> 
> Apple



tree


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> tree



Wind


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Wind



MPH


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> MPH



Plane


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Plane



Fighter Jets


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Fighter Jets



Noise


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Noise



OMG:  Sound of Freedom


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> OMG:  Sound of Freedom



Flag


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Flag



Standing


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Standing



sitting


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> sitting



Chair


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Chair



table


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> table



wood


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> wood



fake


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> fake



piece


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> piece



jewel


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> jewel



singer


----------



## hotmomma

GopherM said:


> singer



concert


----------



## TWLs wife

hotmomma said:


> concert



music


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> music



Radio


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Radio



tune


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> tune



melody


----------



## JimW711

GopherM said:


> melody



unchained


----------



## kvj21075

JimW711 said:


> unchained


whip


----------



## JimW711

kvj21075 said:


> whip



cream


----------



## whome20603

JimW711 said:


> cream



peaches


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> peaches



sugar.....


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> sugar.....



sweet


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> sweet



roll


----------



## itsbob

toppick08 said:


> roll



over


----------



## toppick08

itsbob said:


> over



turned


----------



## This_person

toppick08 said:


> turned


away


----------



## toppick08

This_person said:


> away



far


----------



## JimW711

toppick08 said:


> far



near


----------



## TWLs wife

JimW711 said:


> near



close


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> close



sisters!


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> sisters!



twins


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> twins



Doublemint!


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Doublemint!



gum


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> gum



bubble


----------



## GopherM

Kain99 said:


> bubble



boiling


----------



## Kain99

GopherM said:


> boiling



water


----------



## SShewbert

Kain99 said:


> water



cold


----------



## Kain99

SShewbert said:


> cold



Snow*


----------



## SShewbert

Kain99 said:


> Snow*



white


----------



## Kain99

SShewbert said:


> white



purity


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> purity



baby


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> baby



dapers


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> dapers



cotton


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> cotton



Qtip


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Qtip



ears


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Qtip



3 inches   

Whats up Kain99? Got home early.


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> ears



wax


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> 3 inches
> 
> Whats up Kain99? Got home early.



I was just thinking Jesus Christ!  he must work 4 minutes from home!


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> wax



candles
butthead !!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> I was just thinking Jesus Christ!  he must work 4 minutes from home!




I snuck out early.    Scr-w it.


Cold


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> candles
> butthead !!



Beavis


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Beavis



Cartoon


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Cartoon



MTV


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> MTV



cribs


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> cribs



Rock Star!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Rock Star!



Ironman


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Ironman



you


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> you



You passed


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> You passed



gas


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> gas...................
> ....
> 
> 
> TGI Friday   ....


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> gas...................
> ....
> 
> 
> TGI Friday   ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrimp!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shrimp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fries
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt
Click to expand...


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> You passed



You can my


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opens at 4pm
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> You can my



  

Cheeks


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opens at 4pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... What was that?
> 
> Hampton Inn
Click to expand...


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Cheeks





red


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... What was that?
> 
> Hampton Inn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO
> 
> CARRABBA'S ITALIAN GRILL
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO
> 
> CARRABBA'S ITALIAN GRILL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I know.... I am such a scared tard!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God I know.... I am such a scared tard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blonde
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blonde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humiliation....
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humiliation....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moment
Click to expand...


----------



## hotmomma

Penn said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> memory
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

hotmomma said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadows
Click to expand...


----------



## SShewbert

Kain99 said:


> hotmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> shadows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cloudy
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

SShewbert said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cloudy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sky
Click to expand...


----------



## SShewbert

Kain99 said:


> SShewbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

SShewbert said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyes
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> SShewbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ears
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nose
Click to expand...


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> Ears



nose


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> nose



Mouth


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> Mouth



Tounge


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Tounge



ring


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Tounge


cheek


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> cheek



Ahhh!  My kind of thinker!

Blush


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Ahhh!  My kind of thinker!
> 
> Blush


lipstick


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> lipstick



Windex!


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Windex!



clear..


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> clear..



My favorite... *Color!*


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> My favorite... *Color!*



picture


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> picture



Frame


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Frame



set up


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> set up



*Great one!*
Jail


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> *Great one!*
> Jail




Thank you..


prison


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Thank you..
> 
> 
> prison



Bread


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Bread



water


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> water



Roaches


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Roaches



bugs


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> bugs



Pants


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Pants



shirt


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> shirt



wet


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> wet



dry


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> dry



Air


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Air



h20


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> h20



swim


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> swim



drown


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> drown



rescue


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> rescue



lifesavers


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> rescue



firemen


----------



## TWLs wife

SShewbert said:


> firemen



police


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> police



car


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> car



tank


----------



## flomaster

TWLs wife said:


> tank



Fish


----------



## Ironman62

flomaster said:


> Fish



frogs


----------



## TWLs wife

flomaster said:


> Fish



shark


----------



## flomaster

TWLs wife said:


> shark



bait


----------



## TWLs wife

flomaster said:


> bait



worms


----------



## flomaster

TWLs wife said:


> worms



hooks


----------



## TWLs wife

flomaster said:


> hooks



and ladders


----------



## flomaster

TWLs wife said:


> and *ladders*



FIXED


*Rungs*


----------



## This_person

flomaster said:


> *Rungs*


Climbing


----------



## Penn

This_person said:


> Climbing


 
Ivy


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> Ivy



green


----------



## whome20603

TWLs wife said:


> green



envy


----------



## TWLs wife

whome20603 said:


> envy



sin


----------



## whome20603

TWLs wife said:


> sin



evil


----------



## TWLs wife

whome20603 said:


> evil



Devil


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Devil



Tasmanian


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Tasmanian



wild


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> wild



Tara


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Tara



Plantation(Gone with the Wind)


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Plantation(Gone with the Wind)



movie


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> movie



horror


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> horror



Courage


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Courage



The dog(cartoon)


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> The dog(cartoon)



love it


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> love it



hate it


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> hate it



taxes


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> taxes



deadline


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> deadline



April


----------



## withrespect

Ironman62 said:


> April



flowers


----------



## tyky

withrespect said:


> flowers



bouquet


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> bouquet



throw


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> bouquet


bride


----------



## godsbutterfly

whome20603 said:


> throw



fling


----------



## This_person

godsbutterfly said:


> fling


Affair


----------



## whome20603

This_person said:


> Affair



cheater


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> cheater



liar


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> liar


Ex-wife


----------



## TWLs wife

This_person said:


> Ex-wife



Ex-husbend


----------



## godsbutterfly

TWLs wife said:


> Ex-husband




Animosity


----------



## itsbob

godsbutterfly said:


> Animosity



Alimony


----------



## whome20603

itsbob said:


> Alimony



Sucker!


----------



## godsbutterfly

whome20603 said:


> Sucker!



Lollipop


----------



## This_person

godsbutterfly said:


> Lollipop


childhood


----------



## godsbutterfly

This_person said:


> childhood



Innocence


----------



## Nanny Pam

godsbutterfly said:


> Innocence



angelic


----------



## amh24

Nanny Pam said:


> angelic



beautiful


----------



## toppick08

amh24 said:


> beautiful



woman


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> woman



children


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> children


 
awesome

comical


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> awesome
> 
> comical



mundane


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> mundane



lodge


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> lodge



den


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> den



rug


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> rug



shaggy


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> shaggy



dog


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> shaggy



doggy


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> doggy



Style


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Style



Class


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Style



hair


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> hair



Band


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Band



rock


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> rock



cotton


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> cotton



socks


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> cotton



swab


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> swab



off


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> socks



smell


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> smell


fungus


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> fungus



smell


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> smell



strawberries


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> strawberries



flowers(Roses)


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> flowers(Roses)



Gentleman


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Gentleman



Lady  (Debbie)


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Lady  (Debbie)



Fingers


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Fingers



touch


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> touch



feelling


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> feelling



pump


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> pump



water


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> water



shower


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> water



swim


----------



## meangirl

TWLs wife said:


> swim


 
sink


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> swim



dolphin


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> dolphin



Inn:shrug:


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Inn:shrug:



Home


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Home



grown


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> grown



Corn












Fed


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Corn
> 
> 
> 
> cob


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corn
> 
> 
> 
> cob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vacation
Click to expand...


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> TWLs wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vacation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny beaches
Click to expand...


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> TWLs wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vacation
> 
> 
> 
> relaxing
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> relaxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warm bath
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> relaxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bubble Bath!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> TWLs wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> warm bath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Minds!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> TWLs wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bubble Bath!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We think the same
> 
> Mr. Bubble
Click to expand...


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We think the same
> 
> 
> Mr. Bubble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> relaxing time again
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> relaxing time again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep well or have a great bath Tig!
> 
> Scrub
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> TWLs wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep well or have a great bath Tig!
> 
> Scrub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tub
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Kain99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> tub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wash
Click to expand...


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> wash


body..

I'm wide awake now.


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> body..
> 
> I'm wide awake now.



Builder


Hooray I don't want to lose you!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Builder
> 
> 
> Hooray I don't want to lose you!



Bob


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Bob



Toy


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Toy



Really


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Really



Question


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Question



answer


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Question



answer


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> answer



Truth


----------



## TWLs wife

TWLs wife said:


> answer





Ironman62 said:


> answer



great minds think alike.


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Truth



Dare


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Truth



or dare


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> great minds think alike.



U call me great?  "Ironman the great"  sounds cool


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> U call me great?  "Ironman the great"  sounds cool



It should be TWL's wife is great..


----------



## TWLs wife

TWLs wife said:


> Dare





Ironman62 said:


> or dare



You did it to me again..


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> It should be TWL's wife is great..



Your right.


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Your right.


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> or dare



promise


----------



## TWLs wife

SShewbert said:


> promise



swear


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> You did it to me again..



OMG, you here with me looking?


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> swear



soap


----------



## Kain99

SShewbert said:


> promise



Oath


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Oath



office


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> office



meetings


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> meetings



work


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> work



kids


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> kids



toys


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> toys



junk


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> junk



yard


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> yard



grass


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> yard



stick


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> stick



spank


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> spank



time out


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> time out



cry


----------



## TWLs wife

SShewbert said:


> time out



trouble


----------



## SShewbert

TWLs wife said:


> trouble



double


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> double



single


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> single



one


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> one



cent


----------



## TWLs wife

SShewbert said:


> one



only


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> only



you


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> you



me!!!


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> you



yours


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> yours



OMG, Gum??


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> OMG, Gum??



sour


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> sour



candy


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> candy



Kain!


----------



## SShewbert

TWLs wife said:


> sour



skittles


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Kain!



xmas


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> skittles



colors


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> candy



chewy


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> xmas





Ironman62 said:


> colors



red and green


----------



## misshelper

SShewbert said:


> red and green



mold


----------



## Ironman62

misshelper said:


> mold



wet


----------



## misshelper

Ironman62 said:


> wet



juicey


----------



## Ironman62

misshelper said:


> juicey



Orange


----------



## misshelper

Ironman62 said:


> Orange





cream


----------



## Ironman62

misshelper said:


> cream



spank


----------



## misshelper

Ironman62 said:


> spank



monkey


----------



## UncleBacon

Ironman62 said:


> spank



paddle


----------



## Ironman62

UncleBacon said:


> paddle



woody


----------



## UncleBacon

woodpecker


----------



## Ironman62

UncleBacon said:


> woodpecker



drill


----------



## misshelper

Ironman62 said:


> drill



deep


----------



## UncleBacon

hard


----------



## Ironman62

UncleBacon said:


> hard



Firm


----------



## misshelper

Ironman62 said:


> Firm



limp


----------



## Ironman62

misshelper said:


> limp



small


----------



## misshelper

Ironman62 said:


> small



micro


----------



## UncleBacon

machine


----------



## Ironman62

misshelper said:


> micro



pin


----------



## misshelper

Ironman62 said:


> pin



needle


----------



## UncleBacon

hay stack


----------



## Ironman62

misshelper said:


> needle



prick


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> prick


 
Oh, you left that sooo wide open for yourself!!  


But I'll go with BANDAID


----------



## toppick08

ocean733 said:


> Oh, you left that sooo wide open for yourself!!
> 
> 
> But I'll go with *BANDAID*



heal


----------



## workaholic

toppick08 said:


> heal



better


----------



## Kain99

workaholic said:


> better



Idea!










Not sure why I thought that......


----------



## workaholic

Kain99 said:


> Idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why I thought that......




Invent


----------



## TWLs wife

workaholic said:


> Invent



Idea


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> Idea



You can't do that Tig!


----------



## workaholic

TWLs wife said:


> Idea



Read ahead.  Ben there done that.  

New


----------



## Kain99

workaholic said:


> Invent



Create


----------



## itsbob

Kain99 said:


> Create



break.


----------



## TWLs wife

workaholic said:


> Read ahead.  Ben there done that.
> 
> New




OOopppppss


wise


----------



## Kain99

itsbob said:


> break.



Back


----------



## workaholic

Kain99 said:


> Back



Mountain


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Back



forward


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Back



door


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> door



key

under your door mat


----------



## workaholic

Ironman62 said:


> key
> 
> under your door mat



Combo


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> key
> 
> under your door mat



hole
thanks baybay


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> hole
> thanks baybay



Wet


----------



## TWLs wife

workaholic said:


> Wet



dry


----------



## workaholic

TWLs wife said:


> dry



Lube


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> dry



pond


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> pond



fish


----------



## workaholic

TWLs wife said:


> fish



rock


----------



## itsbob

scissors


----------



## workaholic

itsbob said:


> scissors



paper


----------



## TWLs wife

workaholic said:


> paper



glue


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> glue



Fly


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> glue



elmers


----------



## workaholic

TWLs wife said:


> glue



elmers


----------



## itsbob

workaholic said:


> elmers



Horse


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> elmers



Cow


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> Cow



Dieing 




Pie


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Cow



milk


----------



## workaholic

TWLs wife said:


> Cow



heifer


----------



## itsbob

Kain99 said:


> Dieing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie



Throwing


----------



## Kain99

itsbob said:


> Throwing



Arm


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Arm



shot


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Arm



hammer


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> hammer



Nail


----------



## workaholic

Ironman62 said:


> Nail



her


----------



## Ironman62

workaholic said:


> her



hard


----------



## workaholic

Ironman62 said:


> hard



er!


----------



## Ironman62

workaholic said:


> er!



towel


----------



## workaholic

Ironman62 said:


> towel



mess


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> mess



ssy


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> ssy



SSN


----------



## Ironman62

workaholic said:


> SSN



taxes?


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> taxes?



April


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> April



sucks


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> April



showers


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> showers



Flowers


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> showers



May


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> May



Warmer?  Huddy home yet?


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Warmer?  Huddy home yet?



What's a huddy?


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> What's a huddy?



Good point


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> What's a huddy?



Low income housing.


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Low income housing.



 section 8


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> section 8



Roaches!  Woot!


----------



## SShewbert

Kain99 said:


> Roaches!  Woot!



bugs ewwwwww


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Roaches!  Woot!



Dinner


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Dinner



food


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> food



Belly


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Belly



beer


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> beer



Gold!


----------



## SShewbert

Kain99 said:


> Gold!



silver


----------



## Kain99

SShewbert said:


> silver



Glitter


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Glitter



make up


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> make up



mask


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> mask



Mud


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> Mud



Piglet


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Piglet


 
juvenile


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> juvenile



Children


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Children


 
gray hair(cause)


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> gray hair(cause)


 
hairdresser


----------



## Kain99

twinoaks207 said:


> hairdresser



Scissors!


You are my favorite new poster!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Scissors!
> 
> 
> You are my favorite new poster!



Trim


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Trim



Bald


----------



## sunflower

Kain99 said:


> Bald


 
eagle


----------



## Ironman62

sunflower said:


> eagle



Eye


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Eye



spy


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> spy



window


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> window



Glass


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Glass


 
Menagerie


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> Menagerie



Unusual


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Menagerie



Zoo


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Zoo


 
Wal*Mart


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> Wal*Mart



Saving


----------



## twinoaks207

Kain99 said:


> Saving


 
grace


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> grace



saying


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> saying



Voice


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Voice



Freedom


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Freedom


 
OBAMA!


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> OBAMA!



Power


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Power



electric


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> electric



Bill


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Bill



Mr.


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Mr.



Mrs.


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> Mrs.



Marriage


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Marriage



love


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> love



Heart


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Heart



Soul


----------



## BadGirl

Kain99 said:


> Heart



on!


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Soul



Heaven


----------



## Kain99

BadGirl said:


> on!



OMG I LOVE YOU!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> OMG I LOVE YOU!



Watch?


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Watch?



Blindfold


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Blindfold



Hand cuffs


----------



## SShewbert

Kain99 said:


> Blindfold



whips


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> whips



Naked


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> Naked



nude


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> nude



Beach


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Beach


 
bikini


----------



## SShewbert

twinoaks207 said:


> bikini



thong


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> bikini



Boobs


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Boobs



Tits


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> Tits



Bra


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Tits



Heaven


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Bra



holder


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> holder



candle


----------



## SShewbert

TWLs wife said:


> holder






candles


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> candles





You next too me?  LOL

Burn


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> You next too me? LOL
> 
> Burn


 
simmer


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> simmer



Soup


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Soup



Stew


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Soup



chicken


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> chicken



BBQ


----------



## SShewbert

Kain99 said:


> BBQ



grill


----------



## Kain99

SShewbert said:


> grill



smoke


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> BBQ


 
Tonight! Pork Chops! MMMMMM......


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> You next too me?  LOL
> 
> Burn



nope I guess we just think alike


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Tonight! Pork Chops! MMMMMM......



Lucky, Your wifes?


----------



## Kain99

SShewbert said:


> nope I guess we just think alike



Now that's some scary shizzle!  Have you met this lunatic?


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> nope I guess we just think alike



We do


----------



## SShewbert

Kain99 said:


> Now that's some scary shizzle!  Have you met this lunatic?



Nope should I be scared?


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Now that's some scary shizzle!  Have you met this lunatic?



Bite me


----------



## Kain99

SShewbert said:


> Nope should I be scared?



Wear a helmet and carry a sharp stick!


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Bite me



In half.....


----------



## SShewbert

Kain99 said:


> Wear a helmet and carry a sharp stick!



Ok I'll remember that, my grandmother always said if you see something you've never seen before throw a rock at it, would that work in this case also?


----------



## Kain99

SShewbert said:


> Ok I'll remember that, my grandmother always said if you see something you've never seen before throw a rock at it, would that work in this case also?



Pocket full of rocks.


----------



## SShewbert

Kain99 said:


> Pocket full of rocks.



:   now what was the word????


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> :   now what was the word????



Kains  "rocks"


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Kains  "rocks"



Kain has the inside track on Ironman....Easy read. 

Smoke


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Kain has the inside track on Ironman....Easy read.
> 
> Smoke




Your car


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> Your car



transport


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> transport



Flintstone car.


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Flintstone car.


 
feet


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> feet



smell


----------



## Kain99

twinoaks207 said:


> feet



Socks


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> smell


 
flowers


----------



## frozenrain

Kain99 said:


> Socks



ankle


----------



## twinoaks207

frozenrain said:


> ankle


 
bracelet


----------



## frozenrain

twinoaks207 said:


> bracelet



clasp


----------



## twinoaks207

frozenrain said:


> clasp


 
hands


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> hands



dirty


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> dirty



mind


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> dirty


 
mind


----------



## twinoaks207

Kain99 said:


> mind


 
great minds think alike!


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> mind





Kain99 said:


> mind



Think, you 2 married?


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Think, you 2 married?


 
Nope!  But I bet our hubbies are a lot alike!


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> Nope!  But I bet our hubbies are a lot alike!



Twins


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> Twins



same


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Twins


 
identical


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> identical



two


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> two


 
peas


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> peas



pot


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> pot


 
Kettle


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> Kettle



popcorn


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> popcorn



movie


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> movie



scarey


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> scarey



x-rated


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> x-rated



naughty


----------



## TWLs wife

SShewbert said:


> naughty



list


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> list



S_hit


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> S_hit



poop


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> poop



bag


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> bag



Fire


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Fire



Fart


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Fart



light


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> light



see


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> see



hear


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> hear



you


----------



## misshelper

Ironman62 said:


> you



me.


----------



## Ironman62

misshelper said:


> me.



Bed


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Bed



sleep


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> sleep



Maybe?


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Maybe?



Later


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Later



LOL,  funny


----------



## misshelper

TWLs wife said:


> Later



now


----------



## Ironman62

misshelper said:


> now



NO


----------



## misshelper

Ironman62 said:


> NO



yes


----------



## Ironman62

misshelper said:


> yes



Ready


----------



## misshelper

Ironman62 said:


> Ready



mood


----------



## Ironman62

misshelper said:


> mood



Woman


----------



## misshelper

Ironman62 said:


> Woman



man


----------



## Ironman62

misshelper said:


> man



Adam


----------



## misshelper

Ironman62 said:


> Adam



eve


----------



## Ironman62

misshelper said:


> eve



Naked


----------



## GopherM

truth


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> truth



oath


----------



## itsbob

frozenrain said:


> oath



meal cookies


----------



## whome20603

itsbob said:


> meal cookies



milk


----------



## TWLs wife

whome20603 said:


> milk



Choclate


----------



## sunflower

TWLs wife said:


> Chocolate


 

Ice cream


----------



## This_person

sunflower said:


> Ice cream



sundae


----------



## TWLs wife

This_person said:


> sundae



Strawberry


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> Strawberry



shortcake


----------



## sunflower

tyky said:


> shortcake


 

Fatting (sp)


----------



## whome20603

sunflower said:


> Fatting (sp)



PUT THE TWINKIE DOWN!!


----------



## TWLs wife

whome20603 said:


> PUT THE TWINKIE DOWN!!



yellow cake


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> yellow cake



icing


----------



## TWLs wife

GopherM said:


> icing



sugar


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> sugar



Daddy


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Daddy



You


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> You



Me


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> Me


 
DA-DA-DA-DA-DA.  Hanging flowers on the wall....

(very annoying private joke between me and Iron.  He sings it and I want to kill him)


----------



## TWLs wife

ocean733 said:


> DA-DA-DA-DA-DA.  Hanging flowers on the wall....
> 
> (very annoying private joke between me and Iron.  He sings it and I want to kill him)


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


>



She loves it.


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> She loves it.


Her words,not mine..


> He sings it and I want to kill him.


----------



## Kain99

Marital Spat in the word association thread Woot!


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Marital Spat in the word association thread Woot!



 I just  me some Kain..


----------



## SShewbert

TWLs wife said:


> I just  me some Kain..



Can I be in the middle?


----------



## TWLs wife

SShewbert said:


> Can I be in the middle?



If it's ok with Kain.


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> If it's ok with Kain.



Cat fight


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> I just  me some Kain..



I  me some Tig! 

Hair pulling


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Cat fight



hiss


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> hiss



wet mud


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> wet mud



Clay


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Clay


brick


----------



## ocean733

Ghost

shrug:  you just made me think of that one part in the movie)


----------



## Kain99

ocean733 said:


> Ghost
> 
> shrug:  you just made me think of that one part in the movie)



OMG!  That is so sweet!

Heartache


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> OMG!  That is so sweet!
> 
> Heartache



Pain


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Pain



Gain


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Gain



Weight(me)


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Weight(me)



Power


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Power



Ball


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Ball



Bat


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Bat



Man


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> Man



woman


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> woman



Teacher


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Teacher


 
summer


----------



## Kain99

twinoaks207 said:


> summer



Beach!


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> summer



School


----------



## whome20603

Ironman62 said:


> School



books


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> School


 


cds:Noooo!!!  I'm trying to get away from school!  It was a let's poke the lady in the side day today with the kindergarten & second-graders --- I'm going to be bruised!  There were too many of them & not enough of me and they kept poking to get my attention.......)


----------



## twinoaks207

whome20603 said:


> books


 
mysteries


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> cds:Noooo!!!  I'm trying to get away from school!  It was a let's poke the lady in the side day today with the kindergarten & second-graders --- I'm going to be bruised!  There were too many of them & not enough of me and they kept poking to get my attention.......)



Were they Mine?


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Were they Mine?


 
Not unless you live in PG county.. they are darlings one and all and I love them but I've got to figure a way to teach them to raise their hands when they need to talk to me so we can all take turns...

Oh, and just so there's no confusion anywhere, (some minds on here DO go in strange directions, you know), my darlings use a pointer finger to poke the lady in the side.


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> Not unless you live in PG county.. they are darlings one and all and I love them but I've got to figure a way to teach them to raise their hands when they need to talk to me so we can all take turns...
> 
> Oh, and just so there's no confusion anywhere, (some minds on here DO go in strange directions, you know), my darlings use a pointer finger to poke the lady in the side.



LOL, Ask Ocean about her kids one day.  I think its funny, they drive her nuts.


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> LOL, Ask Ocean about her kids one day.  I think its funny, they drive her *nuts.*



beans


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> beans



stew


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> stew



Pot!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Pot!



luck


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> luck



charms


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> charms



Hubby


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Hubby


 
hero


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> hero



American


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> American


 
patriot


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> patriot



Missile


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Missile


 
spitball

(don't ask!  I couldn't put down the other thing I thought of and I KNEW "patriot" would get "missile" as a response.... and I STILL typed it in...)


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> spitball
> 
> (don't ask!  I couldn't put down the other thing I thought of and I KNEW "patriot" would get "missile" as a response.... and I STILL typed it in...)



Straw


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Straw


 
vote


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> vote



Twice


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Twice


 
Democrat


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> Democrat



Florida


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Florida



Everglades


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> Everglades



Alligator


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Alligator


wild


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> wild



Tara


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> TWL's wife



Sometimes..


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Sometimes..



Drunk


----------



## sunflower

Ironman62 said:


> Drunk


 
puke


----------



## Ironman62

sunflower said:


> puke



car


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> car



wheels


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> wheels


pasta


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> pasta



sauce


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> sauce



beer


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> beer



chips


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> chips



dips


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> dips



cheese


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> cheese



grapes


----------



## itsbob

Kain99 said:


> grapes



nuts


----------



## Ironman62

itsbob said:


> nuts



Bologna


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Bologna


 
ketchup


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> ketchup



Mustard


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Mustard


 
mayo


----------



## Kain99

twinoaks207 said:


> mayo



Vinegar!


----------



## twinoaks207

Kain99 said:


> Vinegar!


 
oil


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> mayo



pickles


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> pickles


 
olives


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> olives



black


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> black


 
power

(sorry, couldn't help it -- the first thing that popped into my head...)


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> power
> 
> (sorry, couldn't help it -- the first thing that popped into my head...)




Rangers


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Rangers


 
Recon

(I wanna be a ...)


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> Recon
> 
> (I wanna be a ...)



Mission


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Mission


 
critical


----------



## Kain99

twinoaks207 said:


> critical



Mom


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Mom



Dad


----------



## twinoaks207

Kain99 said:


> Mom


 
where?




as in, "Mom! Where is my (insert item name here)?"


----------



## Kain99

twinoaks207 said:


> where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as in, "Mom! Where is my (insert item name here)?"



To my Mom's credit she can't help it...


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Dad



Boss


----------



## Kain99




----------



## twinoaks207

Kain99 said:


> Boss


 
Hubby


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


>



Doody, Dang your old.


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> Hubby



fat


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Doody, Dang your old.



Old and slow....


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> fat



truth


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> truth


Dare


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Old and slow....



Naaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Dare



Me


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Me



self


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> self



Blonde


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Blonde



me


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> me



pink  "I thought"


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> pink  "I thought"



Ok

Red


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Ok
> 
> Red



Velvet


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Velvet


purple


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> purple



Heart


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> purple



Heart


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Heart



beats


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> beats



Music


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Music



Ears


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Ears



donkey


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> donkey



slow


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> slow



Train


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Train


caboose


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> caboose



last


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> last



First!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> First!



date


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> date



Butterflies


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Butterflies



talk


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> talk



Silenced


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Silenced



shocked


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> shocked



Surprised!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Surprised!



Flashed


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Flashed



Speechless


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Speechless



phone call


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> phone call



Marketing!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Marketing!



Job


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Job



Huh!  

Life


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Huh!
> 
> Life



Line  :shrug:


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

Ironman62 said:


> Line  :shrug:





Dance


----------



## Ironman62

NorthBeachPerso said:


> Dance



floor


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> floor



tile


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> tile



Hard


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Hard


wood


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> wood



cabin


----------



## gemma_rae

TWLs wife said:


> cabin



Fever.


----------



## Bronwyn

gemma_rae said:


> Fever.



Flu


----------



## kelb

Bronwyn said:


> Flu



Cold


----------



## Bronwyn

kelb said:


> Cold



Snow


----------



## itsbob

Bronwyn said:


> Snow



blower


----------



## Bronwyn

itsbob said:


> blower



dryer


----------



## Ironman62

Bronwyn said:


> dryer



hair


----------



## Bronwyn

Ironman62 said:


> hair



cut


----------



## Ironman62

Bronwyn said:


> cut



Scissors


----------



## Bronwyn

Ironman62 said:


> Scissors



sheers


----------



## TWLs wife

Bronwyn said:


> sheers



Hair cuts


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Hair cuts



shampoo


----------



## Bronwyn

Ironman62 said:


> shampoo



conditioner


----------



## itsbob

Bronwyn said:


> conditioner



Brainwashing


----------



## RareBreed

itsbob said:


> Brainwashing



control


----------



## itsbob

RareBreed said:


> control



Agent 99


----------



## TWLs wife

itsbob said:


> Agent 99



Maxwell Smart


----------



## This_person

TWLs wife said:


> Maxwell Smart


funny


----------



## Penn

This_person said:


> funny


 
comic


----------



## Blink

Penn said:


> comic



Relief


----------



## TWLs wife

Blink said:


> Relief



break


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> break



Recess


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Recess



School


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> School



Locker


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Locker


gym


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> gym



shorts


----------



## Kain99

GopherM said:


> shorts



Eat


----------



## twinoaks207

Kain99 said:


> Eat


 
chocolate


----------



## sunflower

twinoaks207 said:


> chocolate


 
Ice Cream


----------



## twinoaks207

sunflower said:


> Ice Cream


 
cone


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> cone


 
scoups


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> scoups


 
double

(darn, now I want some ice cream!!!)


----------



## Kain99

twinoaks207 said:


> double
> 
> (darn, now I want some ice cream!!!)



Dutch


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Dutch



Oven


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> Oven



bake


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> bake


 
warm..... aaaahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> warm..... aaaahhhhhh!!!!



hot


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> hot


 
beach


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> beach



sand


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> sand


 
castle


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> castle



princess


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> castle


 
dungeon


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> dungeon


 
dragon


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> dragon


 
slayer


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> slayer


buffy


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> buffy



Bear?


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Bear?


brown


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> brown



hair


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> hair



shaved


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> shaved



bald eagle


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> bald eagle


dollar


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> dollar



Store


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Store


hardware


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> hardware



screws


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> screws



screwdriver


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> screwdriver



Drink


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Drink



Mixxed


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Mixxed



Baking


----------



## Sonsie

Ironman62 said:


> Baking



bread


----------



## Ironman62

Sonsie said:


> bread



Money


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Money



nomoney


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> nomoney



same


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> same


different


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> different



lifes


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> lifes



saver


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> saver



suck


----------



## Sonsie

TWLs wife said:


> saver



spender


----------



## Ironman62

Sonsie said:


> spender



Store


----------



## Sonsie

Ironman62 said:


> Store



keep


----------



## Ironman62

Sonsie said:


> keep



clean


----------



## Sonsie

Ironman62 said:


> clean



sweep


----------



## Ironman62

Sonsie said:


> sweep



brush


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> brush



fuller


----------



## This_person

GopherM said:


> fuller


Wonder-bra


----------



## Kain99

This_person said:


> Wonder-bra



Clevage


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Clevage



Nice


----------



## kelb

Ironman62 said:


> Nice



Naughty


----------



## This_person

kelb said:


> Naughty


handcuffs


----------



## kelb

This_person said:


> handcuffs





We better change this topic fast.. 




POLICE


----------



## Sonsie

kelb said:


> We better change this topic fast..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLICE



Siren


----------



## toppick08

Sonsie said:


> Siren



fire


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> fire


BBQ


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> BBQ


 
TEA???


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> TEA???



bag


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> bag



lady


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> lady



pretty


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> lady


 
slipper


----------



## Sonsie

twinoaks207 said:


> slipper



Glass


----------



## toppick08

Sonsie said:


> Glass



fragile


----------



## FireBrand

Sonsie said:


> Glass


crystal


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> fragile


 
lamp


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> lamp



oil


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> oil


 
heat


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> heat



warm


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> warm


 
body


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> warm



toasty


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> toasty



toes


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> toes



Tickle


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> toes



nails


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> nails



hammer


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> hammer



Lumber


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Lumber



nails


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> nails



Polish


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> nails



polish


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> polish


wax


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> wax



car


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> car



drive


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> drive



speed


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> speed



racing


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> racing



NASCAR

NITE NITE


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> NASCAR
> 
> NITE NITE



green light

Night sweety..


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> green light
> 
> Night sweety..


 
red light


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> red light



district


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> district


 
inauguration


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> inauguration



Tuesday


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> Tuesday


 
NCIS


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> NCIS



show


----------



## ocean733

tyky said:


> show


 
Muppets


----------



## tyky

ocean733 said:


> Muppets



Kermit


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> Kermit


 
Piggy


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> Piggy



tail


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


> tail


 
tight


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


> tight



frugal.....


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> frugal.....


 
cheap


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> cheap



date


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> date


 
first

(and you're welcome for giving you the lead-in for that one!  )


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> *first*
> (and you're welcome for giving you the lead-in for that one!  )





come


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> come


 

WOW! 

(on a first date, yet!     )


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> *WOW! *
> 
> (on a first date, yet!     )





excitement

get back to the game....


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


> excitement
> 
> get back to the game....


 

Stimulation (sp)


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


> Stimulation (sp)



engorged........


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> engorged........



tumescent


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> tumescent


 
flaccid


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> flaccid



soft.


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


> soft.


 

Lips


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> soft.


 
touch


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> touch



feel


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> feel


 
up

(I need to stop......)


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> up
> 
> (I need to stop......)



town.....


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

toppick08 said:


> town.....




drunk


(and I can supply names)


----------



## TWLs wife

NorthBeachPerso said:


> drunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and I can supply names)



DWI


----------



## toppick08

NorthBeachPerso said:


> drunk
> 
> 
> (and I can supply names)



sober.....let 'er rip tater chip...


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> sober.....let 'er rip tater chip...


 
serious


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> serious



life


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> life




saver


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> life


 
live


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> live



forever


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> forever


 
Can I get an Amen?


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Can I get an Amen?


 

Hallelujah!


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> Can I get an Amen?



Amen.....Brother...


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> Amen.....Brother...


 
Bless You!


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Bless You!



priest


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> priest


 
Judas


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Judas


the Ripper


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> the Ripper


 
Psst: That was "Jack"!


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Psst: That was "Jack"!


 
okay --- Daniels


----------



## FireBrand

twinoaks207 said:


> okay --- Daniels


Charlie


----------



## twinoaks207

FireBrand said:


> Charlie


 
band


----------



## flomaster

twinoaks207 said:


> band




aid


----------



## twinoaks207

flomaster said:


> aid


 
help


----------



## FireBrand

twinoaks207 said:


> help


Beatles


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> Beatles


band


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> band



Aid


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Aid



rescue


----------



## meangirl

Kain99 said:


> rescue


 
dog


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> rescue



Rangers


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> dog


bounty hunter


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Rangers



Uniform


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Uniform



Police


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> bounty hunter


 
Ugly


----------



## Kain99

meangirl said:


> Ugly



betty


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> betty



Cartoon


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Cartoon



character


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> character



Actor


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Actor


 
politician


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> politician



thief


----------



## meangirl

Ironman62 said:


> thief


 
store


----------



## Ironman62

meangirl said:


> store



Spend


----------



## meangirl

Ironman62 said:


> Spend


 
thrift


----------



## Ironman62

meangirl said:


> thrift



Cheap


----------



## Sonsie

Ironman62 said:


> Cheap



shot


----------



## Ironman62

Sonsie said:


> shot



Glass


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Glass



cup


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> cup



baseball


----------



## Sonsie

Ironman62 said:


> baseball



bat


----------



## Ironman62

Sonsie said:


> bat



cave


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> cave



Man


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> Man



kind


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> kind



nice


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> nice



house  :shrug:


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> house  :shrug:



mansion  mine


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> mansion  mine



apartment(mine)  B(a)tch


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> apartment(mine)  B(a)tch



condo


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> condo



BOX


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> BOX



top  

 g night


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> top
> 
> g night



lid


----------



## Sonsie

Ironman62 said:


> lid



eye


----------



## Ironman62

Sonsie said:


> eye



Patch


----------



## sunflower

Ironman62 said:


> Patch


 
Steve


----------



## twinoaks207

sunflower said:


> Steve


 
dodgeball


----------



## Kain99

twinoaks207 said:


> dodgeball



bruises


----------



## twinoaks207

Kain99 said:


> bruises


 
ice


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> ice



breaker


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


> breaker


 
Box


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


> Box


cutter


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> cutter


 
coast


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> coast



east


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> east


 
west


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> west



side


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> side


 
story


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> story


 
hour


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> hour



tick


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> tick



clock


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> clock


clean


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> clean



freak


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> freak


 
nature


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> nature


 
human

(and sometimes it's darned irritating!)


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> human
> 
> (and sometimes it's darned irritating!)



sacrafice


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> sacrafice



Gods


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Gods



War


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> War



Card game


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Card game


 
poker


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Card game


 


twinoaks207 said:


> poker



Tournament


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> poker


 
hold'em


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> hold'em


 

(oh, man... the temptation...)

grapefruit


----------



## Kain99

twinoaks207 said:


> (oh, man... the temptation...)
> 
> grapefruit



citrus


----------



## twinoaks207

Kain99 said:


> citrus


 
orange


----------



## Kain99

twinoaks207 said:


> orange



Sunshine


----------



## twinoaks207

Kain99 said:


> Sunshine


 
yellow


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Sunshine



Beach


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Beach


 
blondes


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> blondes


 
dumb


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> dumb


 
natural


----------



## ocean733

twinoaks207 said:


> dumb


 


brunette


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> brunette



X-rated


----------



## twinoaks207

ocean733 said:


> brunette


 
intelligent?


----------



## Kain99

twinoaks207 said:


> intelligent?



Brain


----------



## twinoaks207

Kain99 said:


> Brain


 
drain


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Brain



Pinky


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Pinky



Cartoon


----------



## twinoaks207

Kain99 said:


> Cartoon


 
Network


----------



## ocean733

twinoaks207 said:


> Network


 
Jimmy Neutron


----------



## TWLs wife

ocean733 said:


> Jimmy Neutron



cartoon


----------



## ocean733

Kain99 said:


> Brain


 
Darn, Kain!!  You know I wanted to get to that one!  :


----------



## ocean733

TWLs wife said:


> cartoon


 
Sponge Bob


----------



## Kain99

ocean733 said:


> Darn, Kain!!  You know I wanted to get to that one!  :



You know , I will forever carry the image of you driving down the road with a human brain in your cooler.


----------



## TWLs wife

ocean733 said:


> Sponge Bob



Patrick the Sea Star


----------



## sunflower

TWLs wife said:


> Patrick the Sea Star


 

Turn channel


----------



## ocean733

TWLs wife said:


> Patrick the Sea Star


 
Gary


----------



## TWLs wife

ocean733 said:


> Gary


Pineapple house


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> Pineapple house



Coconut


----------



## ocean733

Kain99 said:


> Coconut


 
Malibu Bay Breeze!  

(that has coconut in it, right?)


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Coconut



pinie cocla


----------



## ocean733

TWLs wife said:


> pinie cocla


 
Do you mean Pina Colada?  

They're good.

Sex on the beach


----------



## Kain99

ocean733 said:


> Do you mean Pina Colada?
> 
> They're good.
> 
> Sex on the beach



Schnapps!


----------



## SShewbert

Kain99 said:


> Schnapps!



butterscotch


----------



## Penn

Sipping Guava juice and Bacardi Rum; not bad!


----------



## twinoaks207

SShewbert said:


> butterscotch


 
chips


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> chips



Plastic


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> chips


 
salsa


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> salsa



Tongue


----------



## TWLs wife

ocean733 said:


> Do you mean Pina Colada?
> 
> They're good.
> 
> Sex on the beach



Yes,I just could't figure out to spell it..


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> Tongue



mouth


----------



## TWLs wife

SShewbert said:


> mouth



lipstck


----------



## SShewbert

TWLs wife said:


> lipstck



kiss


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> kiss



wet


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> wet



moist


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> moist



Hot tub


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Hot tub



Champagne


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Champagne



Candles


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> Candles



scented


----------



## TWLs wife

SShewbert said:


> scented



bath oils


----------



## SShewbert

TWLs wife said:


> bath oils



lotion


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> bath oils



Naked


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Naked


 
Science


----------



## SShewbert

Penn said:


> Science[/QUOT
> 
> 
> atoms


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Science[/QUOT
> 
> 
> atoms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protons
Click to expand...


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> SShewbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nucleus
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nucleus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electron
Click to expand...


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Electron



atom


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> atom



Ant


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Ant


 
picnic


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> picnic



beer

I need to start here soon


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> beer
> 
> I need to start here soon


 
You're LATE!


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> beer
> 
> I need to start here soon



vodka


----------



## Kain99

SShewbert said:


> vodka



Potatoes


----------



## twinoaks207

SShewbert said:


> vodka


 
orange juice


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> You're LATE!



I know, I have my boys here tonight.  7 and 8 yrs old.  

walk


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Potatoes



toes


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> I know, I have my boys here tonight. 7 and 8 yrs old.
> 
> walk


 
disguise


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> disguise



Thats a good Idea.

Mask


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Thats a good Idea.
> 
> Mask



Makeup


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

Kain99 said:


> Makeup




sex


----------



## Ironman62

NorthBeachPerso said:


> sex



unload


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> unload



Counselor


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> unload


 
release


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> release



pressure


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> pressure


cooker


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> cooker



steam


----------



## SShewbert

Kain99 said:


> steam



moisture


----------



## Penn

SShewbert said:


> moisture


 
dampness


----------



## TWLs wife

SShewbert said:


> moisture



rain


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> rain



Dance


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Counselor



office sofa


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

Ironman62 said:


> Dance



fever


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> office sofa



It's ok sugar... I looked like Oprah that day!


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> It's ok sugar... I looked like Oprah that day!


 
Sweet!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> It's ok sugar... I looked like Oprah that day!



I never thought of that.  But, true


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Sweet!



Heart


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Heart


 
"Never!"


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Heart



Beat


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Beat



I wish I could write it   

mix


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> I wish I could write it
> 
> mix



Sometimes words just don't cut it! 

Music


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Sometimes words just don't cut it!
> 
> Music



Classic Rock


Your bad


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Classic Rock
> 
> 
> Your bad



Bad but Sober tonight!

Drums


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Bad but Sober tonight!
> 
> Drums



Band

On my first beer.  You work tomorrow?


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Band
> 
> On my first beer.  You work tomorrow?



Jam

Working all day!  Keeping me company?


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Jam
> 
> Working all day!  Keeping me company?



Jelly

On the sofa talking you to death, na.  You need a break


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Jam
> 
> Working all day! Keeping me company?


 
Traffic


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Traffic


 
Beltway


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> Beltway


 
Waistband


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Jelly
> 
> On the sofa talking you to death, na.  You need a break



Your on the clock baby!  Don't cheat me outta a few dollars!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Your on the clock baby!  Don't cheat me outta a few dollars!



Time

How much a hour?


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Waistband


 
tight


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Time
> 
> How much a hour?



You are geeting a premo discount.  Let's not talk numbers.


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> You are geeting a premo discount.  Let's not talk numbers.



LOL ok


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> tight



dress


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> tight


 
Wad


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Wad



money


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> money



Eddie


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> Eddie



Good one

Rabbit


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Good one
> 
> Rabbit


 
Lucky Charm


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Lucky Charm



Tail


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Tail


 
PoonTang


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> PoonTang



Meat


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Meat



raw


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Meat


 
Seafood


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> raw



And all.


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Seafood



Oral


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Oral


 
Sensual


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Oral



Pleasure


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Pleasure


 
Squeal


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> Squeal



Moan


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Moan



Unload


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Unload


 
gush(or is that blush?)


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> gush(or is that blush?)



gusher


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> gusher


 
Old Faithful


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Old Faithful



OMG, wrong Thread.   

steam


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> OMG, wrong Thread.
> 
> steam


 
apprehension


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> apprehension



stress


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> stress


Headache


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> stress


 
underline


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Headache



Pollen


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

Kain99 said:


> Headache



always


----------



## Penn

NorthBeachPerso said:


> always


 
I need an Amen!


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> I need an Amen!



Amen

Bar


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Amen
> 
> Bar



beers


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> beers



Tap


----------



## sunflower

Ironman62 said:


> Tap


 

Water


----------



## Ironman62

sunflower said:


> Water



Spring


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> Spring



park


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> park



Picnic


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Picnic



hotdogs


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> hotdogs



Grills


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> Grills



fire


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> fire



smoke


----------



## Sonsie

Ironman62 said:


> smoke



Cigarette


----------



## Ironman62

Sonsie said:


> Cigarette



Ash

Whats up?


----------



## Sonsie

Ironman62 said:


> Ash



Wednesday


----------



## SShewbert

Sonsie said:


> Wednesday



weekday


----------



## TWLs wife

SShewbert said:


> weekday


school


----------



## SShewbert

TWLs wife said:


> school



bus


----------



## Sonsie

SShewbert said:


> bus



short


----------



## Ironman62

Sonsie said:


> short



cut


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> cut



paper


----------



## sunflower

TWLs wife said:


> paper


clip


----------



## TWLs wife

sunflower said:


> clip



hair


----------



## whome20603

TWLs wife said:


> hair



brush


----------



## TWLs wife

whome20603 said:


> brush


style


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> style



magazine


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> magazine



sports


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> sports



memorabilia


----------



## Nanny Pam

tyky said:


> memorabilia



collectibles


----------



## TWLs wife

Nanny Pam said:


> collectibles



toys


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> toys



batteries


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> batteries


 
missing


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				twinoaks207 said:
			
		

> missing



virginity


----------



## toppick08

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))virginity


me...


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> me...



Err...


self (hehe)


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> Err...
> 
> 
> *self *(hehe)



pleasure.


----------



## SOMDfungirl

toppick08 said:


> pleasure.



Stalker


----------



## This_person

SOMDfungirl said:


> Stalker


creepy


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> creepy



spooky


----------



## godsbutterfly

tyky said:


> spooky



eerie


----------



## twinoaks207

godsbutterfly said:


> eerie


 
Pennsylvania

(only it's spelled "Erie" there. )


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> Pennsylvania
> 
> (only it's spelled "Erie" there. )



state


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> state


 
farm


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> farm



animal


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> animal



crackers


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> crackers



white people


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> white people



race


----------



## Nanny Pam

tyky said:


> race



amazing


----------



## tyky

Nanny Pam said:


> amazing



grace


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> grace



blessing


----------



## Nanny Pam

GopherM said:


> blessing



receive


----------



## twinoaks207

Nanny Pam said:


> receive


 
give


----------



## Sonsie

twinoaks207 said:


> give



take


----------



## twinoaks207

Sonsie said:


> take


time


----------



## SShewbert

twinoaks207 said:


> time



clock


----------



## Penn

SShewbert said:


> clock


 
punch in please


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> *punch* in please


 
sangria


----------



## Sonsie

twinoaks207 said:


> sangria



Spain


----------



## twinoaks207

Sonsie said:


> Spain


 
castanets


----------



## Sonsie

twinoaks207 said:


> castanets



Flamenco


----------



## twinoaks207

Sonsie said:


> Flamenco


 
dancer


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> dancer



Opera


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Opera



singer


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Opera


singer


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> singer


 
soprano


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> soprano



Bass


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> soprano



showtime


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> showtime



HBO


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> HBO


TMC


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> TMC



cable


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> cable



comcast


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> comcast



Calvert


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> Calvert



Cliffs


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Cliffs



high


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> high


 
heels


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> heels


boots


----------



## SShewbert

TWLs wife said:


> boots



cowboy


----------



## TWLs wife

SShewbert said:


> cowboy



Redskins


----------



## SShewbert

TWLs wife said:


> Redskins



indians


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> indians



Cowboys


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> Cowboys



full circle....

Football


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> full circle....
> 
> Football



Helmet


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> Helmet



hat


----------



## twinoaks207

SShewbert said:


> hat


 
gloves


----------



## SShewbert

twinoaks207 said:


> gloves



mittens


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> mittens



boots


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> boots


 
walking


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> walking



talking


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> talking



phone


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> phone


 
tag


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> tag



You're it !


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> You're it !


 
nominate

(that was a tough one -- had to think a bit!  )


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> nominate
> 
> (that was a tough one -- had to think a bit!  )



*Elect*

I thought it would make others think.
So was it good one ?


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> *Elect*
> 
> I thought it would make others think.
> So was it good one ?


 
*politician*



(*It was excellent!* I love it when you're on here doing this - it's fun!)


----------



## GypsyQueen

twinoaks207 said:


> *politician*
> 
> 
> 
> (*It was excellent!* I love it when you're on here doing this - it's fun!)



*Liar*


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> *politician*
> 
> 
> 
> (*It was excellent!* I love it when you're on here doing this - it's fun!)



Thank you much sweety..


----------



## twinoaks207

GypsyQueen said:


> *Liar*


 
truth!


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> truth!



Double Dare


----------



## sunflower

TWLs wife said:


> Double Dare


 
Double Dog Dare


----------



## tyky

sunflower said:


> Double Dog Dare


Triple


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> Triple



delight


----------



## sunflower

TWLs wife said:


> delight


 

Afternoon


----------



## twinoaks207

sunflower said:


> Afternoon


 
siesta


----------



## Pegster710

twinoaks207 said:


> siesta



Sleep!


----------



## tyky

Pegster710 said:


> Sleep!


dream


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> dream



REM


----------



## SShewbert

TWLs wife said:


> REM



deep


----------



## Kain99

SShewbert said:


> deep



Thought


----------



## tyky

SShewbert said:


> deep



cut


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> cut



Bandage


----------



## SShewbert

Kain99 said:


> Bandage



wrap


----------



## Kain99

SShewbert said:


> wrap



Cling


----------



## twinoaks207

Kain99 said:


> Cling


 
monkey

(Can't help it -- just read the new Janet Evanovich book with monkeys in it & they were clinging to legs...)


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> monkey
> 
> (Can't help it -- just read the new Janet Evanovich book with monkeys in it & they were clinging to legs...)



business


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> business



Money


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Money



talks


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> talks



walks


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> walks



away


----------



## Kain99

far


----------



## twinoaks207

Kain99 said:


> far


 
near


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> near



sighted


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> sighted


 
blind


----------



## Kain99

twinoaks207 said:


> blind



Eye


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Eye



shut


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Eye


ball


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> shut


 
open

(man, two sips of wine & my eyes saw an "L" instead of an "H" -- sheesh!  I'm a lightweight!)


----------



## daydreamer

twinoaks207 said:


> open
> 
> (man, two sips of wine & my eyes saw an "L" instead of an "H" -- sheesh!  I'm a lightweight!)



mouth


----------



## TWLs wife

daydreamer said:


> mouth


watering


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> watering


trough


----------



## twinoaks207

FireBrand said:


> trough


 
Congress


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> Congress



law


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> law


order


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> order



online


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> online



Friends


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Friends



you


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> you


buddies

BTW,you sweety..


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> buddies
> 
> BTW,you sweety..



Pals


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Pals


 
spouses


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> spouses



Lovers


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Lovers


 
precious


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Lovers



friends


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> friends



TV


----------



## SShewbert

TWLs wife said:


> friends



enemies


----------



## TWLs wife

SShewbert said:


> enemies



war


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> war



Worlds


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Worlds


moons


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> moons



Butts


----------



## This_person

Ironman62 said:


> Butts


Seymore


----------



## SShewbert

This_person said:


> Seymore



medicine


----------



## GopherM

SShewbert said:


> medicine



man


----------



## SShewbert

GopherM said:


> man



woman


----------



## twinoaks207

SShewbert said:


> woman


 
child


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> child



kid


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> kid


goat


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> goat



farm


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> farm


 
funny


----------



## FireBrand

twinoaks207 said:


> funny


asylum


----------



## Kain99

twinoaks207 said:


> funny



Joke


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Joke



comedy


----------



## SShewbert

tyky said:


> comedy



club


----------



## tyky

SShewbert said:


> club



night


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> night



stars


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> stars



moon


----------



## SShewbert

Kain99 said:


> stars



shootin


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> moon


 
sun


----------



## Kain99

twinoaks207 said:


> sun



Light


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Light



Bud


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> Bud


 
flower


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> flower



pot


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> pot


 
kettle


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> kettle



popcorn


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> popcorn



salt


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> salt



pepper


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> pepper



corns


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> corns



bunyuns sp?


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> bunyuns sp?



Toes


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Toes



feet


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> feet


Shoes


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> Shoes



tennis


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> tennis



net


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> net



www


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> www



stutter


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> stutter



lisp


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> lisp



Buck teeth


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Buck teeth



Bucky


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Bucky



Deer


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Deer



meat


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> meat



Fur


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Fur



coat


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> coat



paint


----------



## RareBreed

GopherM said:


> paint



finger


----------



## tyky

RareBreed said:


> finger



middle


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> middle



child


----------



## GopherM

whome20603 said:


> child



step


----------



## whome20603

GopherM said:


> step



stool


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> stool


 
bar


----------



## ocean733

Penn said:


> bar


 
tavern


----------



## TWLs wife

ocean733 said:


> tavern



Den


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> Den


 
Saloon


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Saloon



beer goggles


----------



## LusbyMom

GopherM said:


> beer goggles



Ugly


----------



## Penn

LusbyMom said:


> Ugly


 
consequence


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> consequence



action


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> action



figure


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> figure


Shapely


----------



## RareBreed

This_person said:


> Shapely



curvey


----------



## whome20603

RareBreed said:


> curvey



road


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> road



way


----------



## Sonsie

tyky said:


> way



fare


----------



## godsbutterfly

Sonsie said:


> fare



toll


----------



## Radiant1

godsbutterfly said:


> toll



bridge


----------



## tyky

Radiant1 said:


> bridge



water


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> water



board


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> board



Surf


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Ironman62 said:


> Surf



beach


----------



## Ironman62

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> beach



Sand


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Sand



castle


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> castle



Queen


----------



## Bay_Kat

Ironman62 said:


> Queen



Royalty


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Queen



SOMD Admin


----------



## Penn

Bay_Kat said:


> Royalty


 
Family


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Queen


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


>



Bee

Were starting up Feb 4th, time to make Iron again.  Been 3 months. They found major Hearth issues that needed to be replaced.


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Bee
> 
> Were starting up Feb 4th, time to make Iron again.  Been 3 months. They found major Hearth issues that needed to be replaced.



I am so glad to hear that...

keep it hot, and safe.........


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> I am so glad to hear that...
> 
> keep it hot, and safe.........



Its a 50/50 shot at both.


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Bee
> 
> Were starting up Feb 4th, time to make Iron again.  Been 3 months. They found major Hearth issues that needed to be replaced.



honey


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> honey



Toast 

You better?


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Toast
> 
> You better?



butter

Not sure, I feel better now though..


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> butter
> 
> Not sure, I feel better now though..



Apple


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Apple



pear


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> pear



shaped


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> shaped



heart shaped As_s


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> heart shaped As_s



Pizza


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Pizza



Eat


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Eat


food


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> food



mart


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> mart



Wal-mart


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Wal-mart



K-mart


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> K-mart



Target


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Target



Aim


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Aim



fire


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> fire



starter


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> starter



movie


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> movie



X-rated


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> X-rated



San Francisco Pretzel (evidentally)


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> San Francisco Pretzel (evidentally)



Sounds good

ticket


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Sounds good
> 
> ticket



Game


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Game



Operation


----------



## Kain99

Doctor


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Doctor



Glove  

Hi


----------



## watercolor

Ironman62 said:


> Glove




Body


----------



## Ironman62

watercolor said:


> Body



Beautiful


----------



## watercolor

Ironman62 said:


> Beautiful



Mind


----------



## Ironman62

watercolor said:


> Mind



Smart


----------



## Bronwyn

Ironman62 said:


> Smart




Degree


----------



## Ironman62

Bronwyn said:


> Degree



Money


----------



## misshelper

Ironman62 said:


> Money



hungry


----------



## Ironman62

misshelper said:


> hungry



Eat


----------



## misshelper

Ironman62 said:


> Eat



serve


----------



## twinoaks207

misshelper said:


> serve


 
soft


----------



## Kain99

twinoaks207 said:


> soft



icecream


----------



## twinoaks207

Kain99 said:


> icecream


 
chocolate  

( a lot of things make me think of chocolate...)


----------



## Kain99

twinoaks207 said:


> chocolate
> 
> ( a lot of things make me think of chocolate...)



candy


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Kain99 said:


> candy



hard


----------



## GopherM

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> hard



difficult


----------



## TWLs wife

GopherM said:


> difficult



easy


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> easy



trollop


----------



## FireBrand

GopherM said:


> trollop


hussy


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> hussy



whore


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> whore


 
client


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> client



professional


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> professional


 
compensation


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> compensation



workmen's


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> workmen's



Union


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Union


 
suit


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> suit



Court


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Court


date


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> date



Time


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Time



Temp.


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> Temp.


 
fever


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> fever



Bed


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> fever



Meds


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Meds



Swallow


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Swallow



spit


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> spit



ground


----------



## watercolor

Ironman62 said:


> ground




breaking


----------



## Ironman62

watercolor said:


> breaking



News


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> News


paper


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> paper



contract


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> contract


friend


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> friend



Lover


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Lover



Husbend


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Husbend



Wife


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Wife


mother


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> mother



Load


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> Load



stack


----------



## tyky

SShewbert said:


> stack



hay


----------



## SShewbert

tyky said:


> hay



cattle


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> hay


you


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> you



me


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> me



yours


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> yours



truly


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> truly


Dear John letter


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> Dear John letter



admit


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> admit


submit


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> submit



resume


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> resume



To start over


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> To start over



Fired


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Fired


 
canned


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> canned



Crushed


----------



## sunflower

Ironman62 said:


> Crushed


 
heart


----------



## TWLs wife

sunflower said:


> heart



broken


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> broken



toy


----------



## GopherM

watercolor said:


> breaking



hearts


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> toy



play


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> play



house


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> house



home


----------



## TWLs wife

SShewbert said:


> home



Love


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Love



Boat


----------



## SShewbert

TWLs wife said:


> Love



heart


----------



## TWLs wife

SShewbert said:


> heart


spades


----------



## SShewbert

TWLs wife said:


> spades




dagger


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> dagger



Gun

Going Roller Skating with boys and Ocean, be on tonight.


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> Gun
> 
> Going Roller Skating with boys and Ocean, be on tonight.



Shoot

Awesome sounds like fun I want to take the girls. But we dont have one close.


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Gun
> 
> Going Roller Skating with boys and Ocean, be on tonight.



Shoot..

Miss you til tonight.. BTW, don't broke any bones !!


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Shoot..
> 
> Miss you til tonight.. BTW, don't broke any bones !!



Kill

If I do I'll hire you as a nurse


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> Kill
> 
> If I do I'll hire you as a nurse



Burial


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> Burial



box


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> box



pine


----------



## Ironman62

SShewbert said:


> pine



needles


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> needles



hay


----------



## TWLs wife

SShewbert said:


> hay



cows


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> cows


 
udders


----------



## MrX

Penn said:


> udders


 
Milk


----------



## TWLs wife

MrX said:


> Milk



milkshake


----------



## MrX

TWLs wife said:


> milkshake


 
Head gasket


----------



## TWLs wife

MrX said:


> Head gasket



Engine


----------



## Penn

MrX said:


> Head gasket


 
blown


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> blown


apart


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> apart


 
at odds


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> apart



Torn


sorry Penn two words doesnt work.


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Torn
> 
> 
> sorry Penn two words doesnt work.


 
Okay.....


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Okay.....



sex


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> sex



Connection


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Connection



circuit


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> circuit



breaker


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> breaker



Nut


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Nut



Pea


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Pea



hold


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> hold



hands


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> hands



handcuff


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> handcuff


Jail


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Jail



Trial


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Trial



Error


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Error



Erase

All ok?


----------



## Jigglepuff

Ironman62 said:


> Erase
> 
> All ok?


Delete


----------



## Ironman62

Jigglepuff said:


> Delete



Black Book


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Black Book



Date


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Date



Inn


----------



## Jigglepuff

Ironman62 said:


> Inn


Hotel (A&E)


----------



## Ironman62

Jigglepuff said:


> Hotel (A&E)



Bang


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Bang



shoot


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> shoot



Pump


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Pump



iron


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> iron



Steel


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Steel



metal


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> metal



Rust


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Rust



old


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Rust



old


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> old



Me


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Me



Self


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Self



Pretty


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Pretty



Pink!


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Pink!



Lips


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Lips



mouth


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> mouth



Open


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Open


 
Sesame


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Sesame



Adventure


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> Adventure



journey


----------



## Sonsie

SShewbert said:


> journey



trip


----------



## GopherM

Sonsie said:


> trip



acid


----------



## RareBreed

GopherM said:


> acid



reflux


----------



## tyky

RareBreed said:


> reflux



medicine


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> medicine



man


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> man



up..


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> up..



erect


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> erect



yes.....


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> yes.....



correct


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> correct



wrong......


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> wrong......



way


----------



## RareBreed

whome20603 said:


> way



lost


----------



## toppick08

RareBreed said:


> lost



found


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> found



keys


----------



## RareBreed

tyky said:


> keys



unlock


----------



## tyky

RareBreed said:


> unlock



door


----------



## RareBreed

tyky said:


> door



knock


----------



## tyky

RareBreed said:


> knock



boots


----------



## GopherM

RareBreed said:


> knock



engine


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> engine



Block


----------



## MrX

Ironman62 said:


> Block


Cinder


----------



## Ironman62

MrX said:


> Cinder



bore


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> bore



caliber


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> caliber



Size


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Size


 
Dimension


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Dimension



Blue prints


----------



## RareBreed

Ironman62 said:


> Blue prints



plans


----------



## Penn

RareBreed said:


> plans


 
specifications


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> specifications



Read


----------



## GopherM

RareBreed said:


> plans



ahead  (also works with Read)


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> ahead



Speed


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Speed


 
demon


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> demon



evil


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> evil


 
minded


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> minded


crazy


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> crazy


 
foxy


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> foxy



sexy


----------



## amotley

Ironman62 said:


> sexy



hot


----------



## Penn

amotley said:


> hot


 
torrid


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> torrid



Trouble


----------



## Nanny Pam

Ironman62 said:


> Trouble



Obama


----------



## Ironman62

Nanny Pam said:


> Obama



Country


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Country



America


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> America


 
Uncle Sam


----------



## MrX

Penn said:


> Uncle Sam


 
Taxes


----------



## Penn

MrX said:


> Taxes


 
returns


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> returns



tennis


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> tennis



Balls


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Balls


 
bouncing


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> bouncing



babies


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> bouncing



Freely


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Freely



wild


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> wild



boobs


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> boobs



nipples


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> nipples



Hard


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> nipples


 
ripples


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> ripples



Waves


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Waves



sound


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> sound



loud


----------



## misshelper

Ironman62 said:


> loud



bang


----------



## tyky

misshelper said:


> bang



head


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> head


job


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> job



work


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> work



force


----------



## Kain99

whome20603 said:


> force



Army


----------



## whome20603

Kain99 said:


> Army



strong


----------



## This_person

whome20603 said:


> strong


coffee


----------



## MrX

This_person said:


> coffee


 
nasty


----------



## tyky

MrX said:


> nasty



yuck


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> yuck



-uck


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> -uck



duck :shrug:


----------



## hotmomma

tyky said:


> duck :shrug:



quack


----------



## tyky

hotmomma said:


> quack



crazy


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> crazy


 
loco


----------



## godsbutterfly

Penn said:


> loco



motive


----------



## GopherM

godsbutterfly said:


> motive



opportunity


----------



## Nanny Pam

GopherM said:


> opportunity



chance


----------



## GypsyQueen

Nanny Pam said:


> chance



gamble


----------



## Penn

GypsyQueen said:


> gamble


 
Reno


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Reno


 
cops


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> cops



robbers


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> robbers



Jail


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Jail


 
Stir


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Stir



beans  :shrug:


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> beans :shrug:


 
bush


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> bush



whacked


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> whacked


 
waylayed


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> waylayed



Dizzy


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Dizzy


 
discombobulated


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> discombobulated



disoriented


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> disoriented


 
blonde


----------



## ocean733

Penn said:


> blonde


 



Polish


----------



## Penn

ocean733 said:


> Polish


 
Ethnic


----------



## ocean733

Penn said:


> Ethnic[/quote
> 
> nationality


----------



## Penn

ocean733 said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ethnic[/quote
> 
> nationality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Origin
Click to expand...


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> Origin



from


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> from



America


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> America



USA


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> USA



Team


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Team



game


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> game



Play


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Play



mate


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> mate



couple  (noun or verb)


----------



## RareBreed

GopherM said:


> couple  (noun or verb)



pair


----------



## tyky

RareBreed said:


> pair



shoes


----------



## RareBreed

tyky said:


> shoes



tap


----------



## tyky

RareBreed said:


> tap



dance


----------



## watercolor

tyky said:


> dance



dance revolution


----------



## Penn

watercolor said:


> dance revolution


 
flooring


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> flooring



tile


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> tile



dominos


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> dominos


 
Stacked


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Penn said:


> Stacked



Dolly Pardon


----------



## Penn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Dolly Pardon


 
Top heavy


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Top heavy



Government


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Government



taxs


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> taxs



buy


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> buy


sell


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> sell



Ebay


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Ebay


cheap


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> cheap



Date


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Date



palm


----------



## RareBreed

GopherM said:


> palm



sunday


----------



## whome20603

RareBreed said:


> sunday



FOOTBALL


----------



## MrX

fanatics


----------



## RareBreed

MrX said:


> fanatics



fans


----------



## whome20603

RareBreed said:


> fans



hot


----------



## RareBreed

whome20603 said:


> hot



sizzle


----------



## Penn

RareBreed said:


> sizzle


 
stew


----------



## hotmomma

Penn said:


> stew



beef


----------



## whome20603

hotmomma said:


> beef



It's what's for dinner


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> It's what's for dinner


 
Entree


----------



## This_person

Penn said:


> Entree


Eatery


----------



## twinoaks207

This_person said:


> Eatery


 
diner


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> diner



waitress


----------



## jlorraine0

tyky said:


> waitress



Tip


----------



## tyky

jlorraine0 said:


> Tip



money


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> money



change


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> money



power


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> power



trip


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> trip



cruise..


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> cruise..



carnival


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> carnival



clown


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> clown



circus


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> clown


 

circus


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> circus


 
trapeze


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> trapeze


 
flying


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> flying



Bats


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Bats


 
Batman


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> Batman



Robin


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Robin



hood


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> hood


 
winkle


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> winkle



Tinkle


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Tinkle



pee


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> pee



stream


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> stream



river


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> river



Wild


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Wild



nights


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Wild


 
man


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> man



handle


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> handle


 
grope


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> grope



Kick


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Kick


 
nuts


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> nuts



Ouch


----------



## meangirl

Ironman62 said:


> Ouch


 
hurt


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Ouch


 
bandaid


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> bandaid



Stars


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Stars



stripes


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> stripes



zebra


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> zebra



zoo


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> zoo



work


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> work



job


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> job



Money


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Money



benjamins


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> benjamins



Cleveland's


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Cleveland's


 
Browns


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> Browns


 

Sautees


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Sautees


fry


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> fry



electrocute


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> electrocute



pain


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> pain


 
convulsions


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> convulsions



shaking


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> shaking



Leaf


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Leaf



Fall   

Playing early hooky


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Fall
> 
> Playing early hooky


Season


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Season



Beach


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Beach


 
Blanket


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Blanket



Tan


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Tan


 
line


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> line



dance


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> dance



Sing!


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> dance


 
Lord


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> dance


 
lap


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> lap



top


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> top



hat


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> hat



cat


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> cat



scratch


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> cat



scratch

Go to bed, Miss tired


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> scratch
> 
> Go to bed, Miss tired


Itch


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Itch


 
Yen


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> scratch
> 
> Go to bed, Miss tired


guard

Just got home from Waldorf.All day Trip !!


----------



## ocean733

TWLs wife said:


> guard
> 
> Just got home from Waldorf.All day Trip !!


 
All day drive to Waldorf?  How did you just get home from Waldorf?  Are you driving the Flintstone mobile again?  I hate having to peddle.  JK!!

I hate the drive!!!


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> All day drive to Waldorf?  How did you just get home from Waldorf?  Are you driving the Flintstone mobile again?  I hate having to peddle.  JK!!
> 
> I hate the drive!!!



Fred


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> Fred


 
Wilma


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> Wilma



Dino


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> Dino


 

Pebbles


----------



## Ironman62

ocean733 said:


> Pebbles



Mr. Slate


----------



## TWLs wife

ocean733 said:


> All day drive to Waldorf?  How did you just get home from Waldorf?  Are you driving the Flintstone mobile again?  I hate having to peddle.  JK!!
> 
> I hate the drive!!!



We didn't leave til almost 7:30pm. Then we had to get dinner.  So we didn't get home til 8 something. I love to drive & shop.


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> We didn't leave til almost 7:30pm. Then we had to get dinner.  So we didn't get home til 8 something. I love to drive & *shop*.



Woman


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Mr. Slate


Rexs his dog


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Rexs his dog



Bark


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Woman



Me


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Bark


tree


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Me



Tara


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Tara


 
Scarlette


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Scarlette



Heart


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Heart



Cupid


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Cupid



Ouch


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Ouch


arrow


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> arrow



Blood


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Blood



Red


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Red



Heart


----------



## amh24

Ironman62 said:


> Heart



beating


----------



## Ironman62

amh24 said:


> beating



pulse


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> pulse



Vital


----------



## amh24

Kain99 said:


> Vital



signs


----------



## TWLs wife

amh24 said:


> signs


stop


----------



## amh24

TWLs wife said:


> stop



light


----------



## TWLs wife

amh24 said:


> light


moon


----------



## amh24

TWLs wife said:


> moon



stars


----------



## TWLs wife

amh24 said:


> stars


shine


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> shine



Bright


----------



## amh24

Ironman62 said:


> Bright



sun


----------



## Ironman62

amh24 said:


> sun



burn


----------



## amh24

Ironman62 said:


> burn



fire


----------



## Penn

amh24 said:


> fire


 
blaze


----------



## amh24

Penn said:


> blaze



smoke


----------



## Ironman62

amh24 said:


> smoke



Thick


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Thick



fat


----------



## amh24

tyky said:


> fat



food


----------



## Ironman62

amh24 said:


> food



Dinner


----------



## amh24

Ironman62 said:


> Dinner



romantic


----------



## Ironman62

amh24 said:


> romantic



Candle


----------



## amh24

Ironman62 said:


> Candle



aroma


----------



## Ironman62

amh24 said:


> aroma



Scent


----------



## amh24

Ironman62 said:


> Scent



sensual


----------



## Ironman62

amh24 said:


> sensual[/QUOT
> 
> Pleasant


----------



## amh24

Ironman62 said:


> amh24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sensual[/QUOT
> 
> Pleasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

amh24 said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart
Click to expand...


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Heart



candy


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> candy



Yummy

Go shower, relax


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Yummy
> 
> Go shower, relax



Asap, When the water heats up well.


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Asap, When the water heats up well.



What, you in the woods?
clean


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> What, you in the woods?
> clean



soap

No,25 year old water hearter. I love hot baths.


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> soap
> 
> No,25 year old water hearter. I love hot baths.



Suds

10-4


----------



## Ironman62

Ironman62 said:


> Suds
> 
> 10-4



OMG, 25yrs?  You have a fire under it?


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> OMG, 25yrs?  You have a fire under it?


No,acts up. should be hot now.


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> No,acts up. should be hot now.



They only last around 11.  OMG.  :Lucky


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> They only last around 11. OMG. :Lucky


 
fortunate


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> fortunate



Thankful


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> Thankful



turkey


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> turkey


 
breast


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> breast



wing


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> wing


 
thigh


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> thigh



leg


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> leg



wing


----------



## purplepassion

TWLs wife said:


> wing



span


----------



## Penn

purplepassion said:


> span


 
bridge


----------



## purplepassion

Penn said:


> bridge




water


----------



## tyky

purplepassion said:


> water



slide


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> slide


 
land


----------



## MistysDaddy08

Penn said:


> land



fill


----------



## Penn

MistysDaddy08 said:


> fill


 
sate


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> sate



Explode


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Explode


 
collapse


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> collapse



Rubble


----------



## MistysDaddy08

Ironman62 said:


> Rubble



demolition


----------



## Ironman62

MistysDaddy08 said:


> demolition



Build


----------



## Penn

MistysDaddy08 said:


> demolition


 
devastation


----------



## Penn

MistysDaddy08 said:


> demolition


 
erection


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> erection


 
inflation


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> inflation


 
sparetire


----------



## MistysDaddy08

Penn said:


> sparetire



flat


----------



## MistysDaddy08

MistysDaddy08 said:


> flat



chested


----------



## tyky

MistysDaddy08 said:


> chested



breat


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> breat



nipple


----------



## RareBreed

Kain99 said:


> nipple



bottle


----------



## tyky

RareBreed said:


> bottle



beer


----------



## RareBreed

tyky said:


> beer



keg


----------



## tyky

RareBreed said:


> keg



stands


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> stands


 
tripods


----------



## topper

camera


----------



## GopherM

topper said:


> camera



f-stop


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> f-stop


 
aperture


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> aperture


 
opening


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> opening



door


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> door



bell


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> bell


 
dinner


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> dinner



noon


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> noon


 
midnight


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> midnight



madness


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> madness


 
insanity


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> insanity



sane


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> sane


 
normal?


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> normal?



yes....


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> yes....



no


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> no


 
maybe?


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> maybe?



possible


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> possible


 
probable


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> probable


 
assuming


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> assuming


 
hopeful


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> hopeful


 
prayerful


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> prayerful


 
blessed


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> blessed


 
Can I get an "Amen"?  Hoo-Yah!


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Can I get an "Amen"? Hoo-Yah!


 
Amen & Glory Be!


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> Amen & Glory Be!


 
Hallelujah!


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Hallelujah!


 
Praise God!


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> Praise God!


 
Devine


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Devine


 
Irish

(with that spelling, an ancestor )


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> Irish
> 
> (with that spelling, an ancestor )



Pub


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Pub


 
grub


----------



## SingerLady

twinoaks207 said:


> grub



pig out


----------



## RareBreed

SingerLady said:


> pig out



chow down


----------



## SingerLady

RareBreed said:


> chow down



eat out!!!!


----------



## tyky

SingerLady said:


> eat out!!!!



dine


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> dine


 
wine


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> wine



vintage


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> vintage


 
antique


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> antique



old


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> old



timer


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> timer



Ironman


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Ironman


Sabbath


----------



## ocean733

Ironman62 said:


> Ironman


 


FireBrand said:


> Sabbath


 
Huh?   

What does one have to do with the other?  Does that have to do with the movie?  (I didn't see it)


----------



## FireBrand

ocean733 said:


> Huh?
> 
> What does one have to do with the other? Does that have to do with the movie? (I didn't see it)


Ironman is one of black sabbath's most famous songs.


----------



## ocean733

FireBrand said:


> Ironman is one of black sabbath's most famous songs.


 
Gotta love ya!!


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> Ironman is one of black sabbath's most famous songs.



Classic rock


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Classic rock


Who


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> Who



For starts Leonard Skinner


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> For starts Leonard Skinner


Neil Young


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> Neil Young



Pink Floyd


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Pink Floyd


Animals


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> Animals



Led Zeppelin, I need to you tube it now.  lol


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Led Zeppelin, I need to you tube it now.  lol



Yard Birds


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Yard Birds


 
AC/DC


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> AC/DC



Doors


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Doors



city women


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> city women



LOL, OMG.  You kill me.

LA Woman


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> LOL, OMG.  You kill me.
> 
> LA Woman



I knew that.  I have that CD.

*Riders on the storm* !!


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> I knew that.  I have that CD.
> 
> *Riders on the storm* !!



Light My Fire


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Light My Fire



unknown solder

I know my Doors music.  I listen to the cd when I can find it. lol


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> unknown solder
> 
> I know my Doors music.  I listen to the cd when I can find it. lol



And you lost it 20 years ago?  

*Love Me Two Times*


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> And you lost it 20 years ago?
> 
> *Love Me Two Times*



No,I think I know where it is.  I lost it when I got my new Van.

*Jim Morrison*


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> No,I think I know where it is.  I lost it when I got my new Van.
> 
> *Jim Morrison*



Born: December 8, 1943

*Touch Me*


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Born: December 8, 1943
> 
> *Touch Me*



*Break On Through*


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> *Break On Through*



Back Door Man


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Back Door Man



*People Are Strange*


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> *People Are Strange*



Strange piece   

*Touch Me*


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Strange piece
> 
> *Touch Me*



*Hello, I Love You*


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> *Hello, I Love You*
> 
> smile


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> TWLs wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hello, I Love You*
> 
> smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy
> 
> (don't want this thread to die out, I like it!)
Click to expand...


----------



## This_person

twinoaks207 said:


> happy


family


----------



## SingerLady

This_person said:


> family



In Laws


----------



## Penn

SingerLady said:


> In Laws


 
relatives


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> relatives



immediate


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> immediate



now


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> now



later


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> later



on.....


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> on.....



Top    

Making Iron like hell since Monday morning.


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> *Top*
> 
> Making Iron like hell since Monday morning.





gun.........


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> gun.........



shot


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> shot



down


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> shot



vodka


----------



## Nanny Pam

Ironman62 said:


> vodka



orange juice


----------



## Ironman62

Nanny Pam said:


> orange juice



Red Bull


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Red Bull



wings


----------



## SingerLady

tyky said:


> wings



Buffalo?


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> Buffalo?



stampede


----------



## SingerLady

Ironman62 said:


> stampede



Trampled


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> Trampled



crowd


----------



## SingerLady

Ironman62 said:


> crowd



group


----------



## TWLs wife

SingerLady said:


> group


Party


----------



## SingerLady

TWLs wife said:


> Party



Drink


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Party



TWL's house


----------



## SingerLady

Ironman62 said:


> TWL's house



Ironmans house!


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> Ironmans house!



SingerLady's  beer


----------



## SingerLady

Ironman62 said:


> SingerLady's  beer



Ironmans liquor


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> Ironmans liquor



TWL's Wife

Fingerfoods


----------



## SingerLady

Ironman62 said:


> TWL's Wife
> 
> Fingerfoods



NAKED!!!


(wings!)


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> NAKED!!!
> 
> 
> (wings!)



Toga


----------



## SingerLady

Ironman62 said:


> Toga



*STREAKING!*


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> *STREAKING!*



Hanging out


----------



## SingerLady

Ironman62 said:


> Hanging out



Catching some wind!


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> Catching some wind!



Shrinkage


----------



## SingerLady

Ironman62 said:


> Shrinkage



Pen*s pump?


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> Pen*s pump?



Vag_na Pump


----------



## SingerLady

Ironman62 said:


> Vag_na Pump



Vag*na  Licker!


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Vag_na Pump



Fight Club


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> Fight Club



OK   

Forums


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> OK
> 
> Forums



wrong thread, it happens


----------



## SingerLady

tyky said:


> Fight Club



Brad Pitt!


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> wrong thread, it happens



Carried Away


----------



## SingerLady

Ironman62 said:


> Carried Away



too much time!


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> too much time!



Paradise Theater


----------



## SingerLady

Ironman62 said:


> *Paradise* Theater



Cheeseburger in Paradise!  (the song)


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> Cheeseburger in Paradise!  (the song)



"Margaritaville"

Can you get on Fight Club, Passing Time-word association?


----------



## SingerLady

Ironman62 said:


> "Margaritaville"
> 
> Can you get on Fight Club, Passing Time-word association?



fight club!


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> fight club!



Jack and Coke  

Go to the main page of Forums, and roll down the Personel Forums, look for Fight Club.  There we can talk Smack.


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Jack and Coke
> 
> Go to the main page of Forums, and roll down the Personel Forums, look for Fight Club.  There we can talk Smack.



drunk



she has to be let in


----------



## SingerLady

tyky said:


> drunk
> 
> 
> 
> she has to be let in



sh*tfaced!

Can't! What she said , ^


----------



## Sonsie

SingerLady said:


> sh*tfaced!



intoxicated


----------



## Ironman62

Sonsie said:


> intoxicated



Quarters   

I don't know how to get her in Fight Club


----------



## SingerLady

Sonsie said:


> intoxicated


----------



## SingerLady

Ironman62 said:


> Quarters
> 
> I don't know how to get her in Fight Club



beer pong


----------



## tyky

SingerLady said:


> beer pong



game


----------



## SingerLady

tyky said:


> game



Spades


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> Spades



Twister   naked


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Twister   naked



tornado


perv


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> tornado
> 
> 
> perv




Wind

I know, keeps me young.


----------



## SingerLady

Ironman62 said:


> Wind
> 
> I know, keeps me young.



Burn (ouch)


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Wind
> 
> I know, keeps me young.



blow

can you keep this one clean


----------



## SingerLady

tyky said:


> blow
> 
> can you keep this one clean



ME! (did I win)?


----------



## Penn

SingerLady said:


> ME! (did I win)?


 
myself


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> myself



arrogance


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> arrogance


 
attitude


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> attitude



confidence


----------



## SingerLady

outspoken


----------



## Kain99

SingerLady said:


> outspoken



Assertive


----------



## SingerLady

Kain99 said:


> Assertive



Up front!


----------



## This_person

SingerLady said:


> Up front!


blunt


----------



## SingerLady

This_person said:


> blunt



Smoke!


----------



## This_person

SingerLady said:


> Smoke!


camping


----------



## SingerLady

This_person said:


> camping



tents


----------



## toppick08

SingerLady said:


> tents



stake


----------



## SingerLady

toppick08 said:


> stake



vampire!


----------



## toppick08

SingerLady said:


> vampire!



bat


----------



## SingerLady

toppick08 said:


> bat



nocturnal!


----------



## toppick08

SingerLady said:


> nocturnal!



night


----------



## SingerLady

toppick08 said:


> night



Day


----------



## toppick08

SingerLady said:


> Day



time


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> time



Clock


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Clock



punch


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> punch



nose


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> nose



hairs......


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> hairs......



Grooming


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Grooming



shave


----------



## SingerLady

toppick08 said:


> shave



privates!


----------



## Kain99

SingerLady said:


> privates!



Cheese!


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Cheese!


----------



## SingerLady

Kain99 said:


> Cheese!



Swiss


----------



## Kain99

SingerLady said:


> Swiss



Chalet


----------



## SingerLady

Kain99 said:


> Chalet



Villa


----------



## Kain99

SingerLady said:


> Villa



Ritzy


----------



## SingerLady

Kain99 said:


> Ritzy



High Class


----------



## Kain99

SingerLady said:


> High Class



Snob


----------



## SingerLady

Kain99 said:


> Snob



Rich


----------



## SingerLady

SingerLady said:


> Rich



Poor

(lets keep it going people!)


----------



## This_person

SingerLady said:


> Poor
> 
> (lets keep it going people!)


Hungry


----------



## whome20603

This_person said:


> Hungry



moody


----------



## SingerLady

whome20603 said:


> moody



PMS


----------



## This_person

SingerLady said:


> PMS


Dangerous.


----------



## SingerLady

This_person said:


> Dangerous.



mean


----------



## This_person

SingerLady said:


> mean


Nasty


----------



## SingerLady

This_person said:


> Nasty



Stinky!


----------



## This_person

SingerLady said:


> Stinky!


finger


----------



## SingerLady

This_person said:


> finger



Butt


----------



## TWLs wife

This_person said:


> finger


foods


----------



## This_person

SingerLady said:


> Butt


curvey


----------



## SingerLady

TWLs wife said:


> foods



salad! mmmm


----------



## TWLs wife

SingerLady said:


> salad! mmmm



dressing


----------



## SingerLady

This_person said:


> curvey



volumptuous


----------



## This_person

TWLs wife said:


> dressing





SingerLady said:


> volumptuous


lingerie


----------



## SingerLady

This_person said:


> lingerie



nude!


----------



## kelb

SingerLady said:


> nude!



buff


(funny I called you a slut in the other thread  )


----------



## SingerLady

kelb said:


> buff
> 
> 
> (funny I called you a slut in the other thread  )



wimpy...


(yea, but really not funny)


----------



## TWLs wife

SingerLady said:


> wimpy...
> 
> 
> (yea, but really not funny)



strong


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> strong



muscles

Ocean home from ER, 6 hours, 3 IV's. Doing better.


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> muscles
> 
> Ocean home from ER, 6 hours, 3 IV's. Doing better.



bound
Oh my..What does Ocean have ?


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Oh my..What does Ocean have ?



Started with a Virus, went to severe dehydration, fever, chills and throw-up.


*Sick*


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Started with a Virus, went to severe dehydration, fever, chills and throw-up.
> 
> 
> *Sick*



Health

I am so sorry about Ocean!


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Started with a Virus, went to severe dehydration, fever, chills and throw-up.
> 
> 
> *Sick*



* Bronchitis*

Seeing the same virus here with the kids. I don't have that yet. Hopely I won't get it.


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Health
> 
> I am so sorry about Ocean!



Fruits

Hi 
TY, she's online now for the first time in 3 days. She went to Andrews AFB hospital, ER


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> * Bronchitis*
> 
> Seeing the same virus here with the kids. I don't have that yet. Hopely I won't get it.



Cough

Lots of people sick, I been sleeping at the other side of the house.


----------



## godsbutterfly

Ironman62 said:


> Fruits
> 
> Hi
> TY, she's online now for the first time in 3 days. She went to Andrews AFB hospital, ER



Veggie

Hope Ocean feels better soon!


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Cough
> 
> Lots of people sick, I been sleeping at the other side of the house.



Yawn 

I totally understand,dealling with things like that now.


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Yawn
> 
> I totally understand,dealling with things like that now.



Sleep

Ocean, says thanks to all ya


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Sleep
> 
> Ocean, says thanks to all ya



wake up

Did you both get my Text from the other night ? It was V-day text.


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> wake up
> 
> Did you both get my Text from the other night ? It was V-day text.



Alarm

Yes I did, thanks. Was helping Ocean and forgot about it.  I/we haven't slept in 2 nights.


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Alarm
> 
> Yes I did, thanks. Was helping Ocean and forgot about it.  I/we haven't slept in 2 nights.



snooze

I totally understand,Been that way with the kids all week.


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> snooze
> 
> I totally understand,Been that way with the kids all week.



Power Nap


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Power Nap



Power up


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Power up



Energy


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Energy



drink


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> drink



refresh

I need too some night


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> refresh
> 
> I need too some night



F5

I totally understand. I have a Doctors appointment with my kids in the morning.


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> F5
> 
> I totally understand. I have a Doctors appointment with my kids in the morning.



Ctrl-Alt-Del

Good luck, going to nap


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Ctrl-Alt-Del
> 
> Good luck, going to nap


num Lk

See you later sweety..


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> num Lk
> 
> See you later sweety..



Page up


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Page up


 
Delete


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Delete


 
Backspace


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Delete



Home


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> Backspace



End


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> End


 
Shift


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Shift



Swing


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Swing


 
Vine


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Vine



Monkey


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Monkey


 
Funky


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Funky



Music


----------



## This_person

Ironman62 said:


> Music


Dance


----------



## Penn

This_person said:


> Dance


 
Prom


----------



## MistysDaddy08

Penn said:


> Prom



night


----------



## SingerLady

MistysDaddy08 said:


> night



Dark


----------



## Penn

SingerLady said:


> Dark


 
Knight


----------



## SingerLady

Penn said:


> Knight



Lance


----------



## This_person

SingerLady said:


> Lance


boil


----------



## SingerLady

This_person said:


> boil



Simmer


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> Simmer



Burn


----------



## SingerLady

Ironman62 said:


> Burn



Aloe


----------



## Penn

SingerLady said:


> Aloe


 
Vera


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> Vera



white sands


----------



## SingerLady

TWLs wife said:


> white sands



Hawaii


----------



## rich70

SingerLady said:


> Hawaii



island


----------



## SingerLady

rich70 said:


> island



water


----------



## RareBreed

SingerLady said:


> water



distilled


----------



## SingerLady

RareBreed said:


> distilled



Stagnant


----------



## RareBreed

SingerLady said:


> Stagnant



stopped


----------



## SingerLady

RareBreed said:


> stopped



continued


----------



## SingerLady

SingerLady said:


> continued



Go

(Come on People....)


----------



## RareBreed

SingerLady said:


> Go
> 
> (Come on People....)



home


----------



## SingerLady

RareBreed said:


> home



run


----------



## This_person

SingerLady said:


> run


, Forrest, RUN!


----------



## ImaBadB

This_person said:


> , Forrest, RUN!



Jenny


----------



## whome20603

ImaBadB said:


> Jenny



my *bestfriend *


----------



## MistysDaddy08

whome20603 said:


> my *bestfriend *


----------



## ImaBadB

MistysDaddy08 said:


>


----------



## Penn

ImaBadB said:


>


 
bottoms up!


----------



## This_person

Penn said:


> bottoms up!


GREAT weekend!


----------



## SingerLady

This_person said:


> GREAT weekend!



GREAT Wednesday!    (karaoke night!)


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> GREAT Wednesday!    (karaoke night!)



Party


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Party



hardy.....


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> hardy.....



Oh Yes


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> *Oh* Yes





me


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> me



Drink

Like me till 9   work at 6am


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Drink
> 
> Like me till 9  *work *at 6am



melt..........


glad y'all are back ...


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> melt..........
> 
> 
> glad y'all are back ...



Ice cream

You need to party with us.  Ty


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> *You need to party with us.*  Ty



I will...soon.....


float


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> I will...soon.....
> 
> 
> float



Water


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> I will...soon.....
> 
> 
> float



Breast  


OK


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Breast
> 
> 
> OK



meat


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> meat



Seafood


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Seafood



platter.....


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> platter.....



Spread


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Spread



butter


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Spread



out


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> butter



Sweet


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Sweet



corn


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> corn



feet


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> feet



stinky


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> feet



toes........


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> toes........



Butt


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Butt


crack


----------



## kayakangler

TWLs wife said:


> crack



pipe


----------



## TWLs wife

kayakangler said:


> pipe



smoking


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> smoking



Pole


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> smoking



cigarrettes


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> cigarrettes



money


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> money



bags


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> bags


store


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> store



shopping


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> shopping



Macy's


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> Macy's



mall


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> mall


Waldorf


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> mall



shop


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> shop



spend


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> shop



buy


----------



## kayakangler

houses


----------



## TWLs wife

kayakangler said:


> houses



Homes


----------



## tyky

kayakangler said:


> houses



estates


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> estates



taxes


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> taxes



stupid


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> taxes


April


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> April



rain


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> April



Showers


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Showers


baths


----------



## kayakangler

bird


----------



## tyky

kayakangler said:


> bird



feeder


----------



## kayakangler

tyky said:


> feeder




Dam squirrels


----------



## Penn

kayakangler said:


> Dam squirrels


 
rascals!


----------



## kayakangler

*bamm!!*

    22 long rifle..


just kidding.. i feen them too!!


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> rascals!


 
little


----------



## kayakangler

*big world*

people


----------



## twinoaks207

kayakangler said:


> people


midgets


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> midgets


 
elves


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> elves


hobbits


----------



## twinoaks207

FireBrand said:


> hobbits


 
fairies


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> fairies


 
:witchywomen:


----------



## kayakangler

Penn said:


> :witchywomen:




i cant stop looking a stewie shake his booty long enough to associate any words..


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> :witchywomen:


 
crone


----------



## Penn

kayakangler said:


> i cant stop looking a stewie shake his booty long enough to associate any words..


 
mesmerize


----------



## kayakangler

*charmer*

snake


----------



## TWLs wife

kayakangler said:


> snake



mouse


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> mouse



house


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> house



light


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> light



God


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> God



purelove


----------



## Kain99

TWLs wife said:


> purelove



Marriage


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Marriage



soulmate


----------



## Sonsie

TWLs wife said:


> soulmate



partner


----------



## TWLs wife

Sonsie said:


> partner



bestfriend


----------



## kayakangler

TWLs wife said:


> bestfriend



diamonds


----------



## Bay_Kat

kayakangler said:


> diamonds



sparkle


----------



## Kain99

Bay_Kat said:


> sparkle



gold


----------



## twinoaks207

Kain99 said:


> gold


 
silver


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> silver



spoon


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> spoon


 
sugar


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> sugar



mill


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> mill



puppy


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> puppy


dog


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> dog



pound


----------



## Bonehead

sand


----------



## TWLs wife

Bonehead said:


> sand



box


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> box



blade


----------



## Bonehead

sharp


----------



## Sonsie

Bonehead said:


> sharp



Knife


----------



## Penn

Sonsie said:


> Knife


 
Jack


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> Jack



Trade


----------



## MistysDaddy08

Kain99 said:


> Trade



Center


----------



## Penn

MistysDaddy08 said:


> Center


 
Forward


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Forward


 
mail


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

twinoaks207 said:


> mail




order bride


----------



## iamanmpd

take out


----------



## Kain99

iamanmpd said:


> take out



Chinese


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Chinese



Asia


----------



## kayakangler

Ironman62 said:


> Asia



wwe


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> wwe



Smackdown


----------



## kayakangler

Ironman62 said:


> Smackdown




hand


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> hand



Held


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Held


 
Over


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Over



Hung


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Hung


 
Endowed


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Endowed



Heavy


----------



## kayakangler

*Lol*



Penn said:


> Endowed



lucky bastard!!!


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> lucky bastard!!!



Unload


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Unload



uninstall


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

TWLs wife said:


> uninstall



VISTA


----------



## TWLs wife

NorthBeachPerso said:


> VISTA



Windows


----------



## kayakangler

*vista*

chula


----------



## Sonsie

kayakangler said:


> chula



Chola


----------



## Ironman62

Sonsie said:


> Chola



Video   

Is that you in the Video?


----------



## Sonsie

Ironman62 said:


> Video
> 
> Is that you in the Video?



Tape

You've _got_ to be kidding.


----------



## Ironman62

Sonsie said:


> Tape
> 
> You've _got_ to be kidding.



Scotch

Ocean and I were like, Dang......


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Scotch
> 
> Ocean and I were like, Dang......



Guard


----------



## Sonsie

Ironman62 said:


> Scotch
> 
> Ocean and I were like, Dang......



Whiskey

I'm Norwegian and don't draw my eyebrows on with a sharpie!


----------



## Ironman62

Sonsie said:


> Whiskey
> 
> I'm Norwegian and don't draw my eyebrows on with a sharpie!



Coke

Nothing wrong with Norwegian.  I bet you don't use a sparpie, sorry.

LOL


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Coke
> 
> Nothing wrong with Norwegian. I bet you don't use a sparpie, sorry.
> 
> LOL


 
Pepsi


----------



## iamanmpd

Diet


----------



## Ironman62

iamanmpd said:


> Diet



Coke


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Coke



soda


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> soda



Pop


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Pop



bubble


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> bubble



bath


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> bath



shower


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> shower


 
Stall


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Stall



Car


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Car


 
Ghetto


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Ghetto



low rider


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> low rider



truck


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> truck



Craftsman


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Craftsman



tools


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> tools



Toys


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Toys



Teddy Bear


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Teddy Bear



Barney


----------



## my-thyme

Ironman62 said:


> Barney



Fife


----------



## TWLs wife

my-thyme said:


> Fife



music


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> music



Box


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Box



car


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> car



train


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> train


 
caboose


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> caboose



Last


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Last



Dance


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> Dance



ballet


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> ballet



nutcracker


----------



## greyhound

TWLs wife said:


> nutcracker



Sugarplum


----------



## TWLs wife

greyhound said:


> Sugarplum



Fairy


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> Fairy



tooth


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> tooth



paste


----------



## MistysDaddy08

TWLs wife said:


> paste



glue


----------



## TWLs wife

MistysDaddy08 said:


> glue



stick


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> stick


 
ball


----------



## tygrace

twinoaks207 said:


> ball



scrotum (sp?)


----------



## twinoaks207

tygrace said:


> scrotum (sp?)


 
medical term


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> medical term



inturn


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> inturn


 
Scrubs


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> Scrubs



TVshow


----------



## MistysDaddy08

TWLs wife said:


> TVshow



awesome


----------



## TWLs wife

MistysDaddy08 said:


> awesome



cool


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> cool


 
chill


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> chill



relax


----------



## greyhound

Penn said:


> chill



Shiver


----------



## MistysDaddy08

greyhound said:


> Shiver



goosebumps


----------



## whome20603

MistysDaddy08 said:


> goosebumps



cold, brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## TWLs wife

whome20603 said:


> cold, brrrrrrrrrr



today


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> today



Holiday


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Holiday



President's Day


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> President's Day



Party's


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Party's



Birthday


----------



## greyhound

TWLs wife said:


> Birthday



suit


----------



## kayakangler

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Nanny Pam

kayakangler said:


> supercalifragilisticexpialidocious



song


----------



## TWLs wife

Nanny Pam said:


> song



Disney


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> Disney


 
mouse


----------



## greyhound

kayakangler said:


> supercalifragilisticexpialidocious




You can't just jump in. What word is your word associated with?


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> mouse



mickey


----------



## kayakangler

greyhound said:


> You can't just jump in. What word is your word associated with?




you busted me.. LOL sorry..


minnie


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> you busted me.. LOL sorry..
> 
> 
> minnie



Pluto


----------



## kayakangler

mars


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> mars



Women


----------



## kayakangler

Ironman62 said:


> Women







emotional


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> emotional



Wreck


----------



## kayakangler

Ironman62 said:


> Wreck




nascar


----------



## greyhound

kayakangler said:


> nascar



Boring


----------



## Ironman62

greyhound said:


> Boring



Soaps


----------



## kayakangler

Ironman62 said:


> Soaps




hotel


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> hotel



Cheat


----------



## kayakangler

Gsp

News - St-Pierre's camp issues statement on 'Greasegate' | MMAFighting.com


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> Gsp



GPS

What does that mean?


----------



## kayakangler

Ironman62 said:


> GPS
> 
> What does that mean?



Sorry George St. Pierre.. MMA fighter


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> Sorry George St. Pierre.. MMA fighter



Greek  

I guess I'm stupid


----------



## kayakangler

gyros.


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> gyros.



Lamb


----------



## kayakangler

jodie


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> jodie



Foster


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Foster


 
beer


----------



## kayakangler

BEER


----------



## kayakangler

twinoaks207 said:


> beer




great minds think alike..


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> great minds think alike..



On #7.  Shift work sucks.

Draft


----------



## kayakangler

vietnam


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> vietnam



Hell


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Hell



Devil


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Devil



Red


----------



## kayakangler

Ironman62 said:


> Red




Bull


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> Bull



fight


----------



## kayakangler

Ironman62 said:


> fight




CLUB


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> CLUB



Stick


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Stick



ball


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> ball



(s)


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> (s)



bat


----------



## kayakangler

TWLs wife said:


> bat




vampire


----------



## TWLs wife

kayakangler said:


> vampire



frangs


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> vampire



Teeth


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Teeth


 
Stake


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Stake



wood


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> wood



fire


----------



## kayakangler

TWLs wife said:


> fire



jonny cash


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> jonny cash





Hurt


----------



## kayakangler

Ironman62 said:


> Hurt





love


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> love



Marriage


----------



## kayakangler

back to HELL


----------



## Penn

kayakangler said:


> back to HELL


 
handbasket


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> back to HELL



On # 3.


ask me anything.


----------



## kayakangler

on # 0


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> on # 0



Wife?


----------



## kayakangler

Ironman62 said:


> Wife?



no.. maybe when i am 50  LOL


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> no.. maybe when i am 50  LOL



LOL, I'm 46.   No more for me.


----------



## SingerLady

divorced?


----------



## SingerLady

Prenup


----------



## This_person

SingerLady said:


> Prenup


Untrusting


----------



## SingerLady

This_person said:


> Untrusting



GOLD DIGGER


----------



## This_person

SingerLady said:


> GOLD DIGGER


fun night


----------



## SingerLady

This_person said:


> fun night



???


----------



## This_person

SingerLady said:


> ???


What will someone do to get in your good graces?


----------



## SingerLady

This_person said:


> What will someone do to get in your good graces?



many things......buy you a drink, compliment you.....elaborate please


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> many things......buy you a drink, compliment you.....elaborate please



Friendship


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Friendship



bestfriends


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> bestfriends



pals


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> pals



buddies


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> buddies



Beers


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Beers



bar


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> bar



Stools


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Stools



Doctors


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Doctors



Office


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Office



files


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> files



folders


----------



## SingerLady

Ironman62 said:


> Friendship



Backstabbers


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> Backstabbers



Kill


----------



## godsbutterfly

Ironman62 said:


> Kill



murder


----------



## Ironman62

godsbutterfly said:


> murder



bury


----------



## godsbutterfly

Ironman62 said:


> bury



treasure


----------



## toppick08

godsbutterfly said:


> treasure



chest....


----------



## Ironman62

godsbutterfly said:


> treasure



Gold


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Gold



sliver


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> sliver



snake


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> snake


scarey


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> scarey



Halloween


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Halloween



pimpkin


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> pimpkin



Pimp

Are you drunk?? Pimpkin??????


----------



## sunflower




----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Pimp
> 
> Are you drunk?? Pimpkin??????



Whore

No..


----------



## Ironman62

sunflower said:


>



TWLs wife, kills me.

Mad


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> TWLs wife, kills me.
> 
> Mad



pissed


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> pissed



Off


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Off



on


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> on



Time


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Time



out


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Time



change


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> change



mood


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> change



clothes


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> clothes



nude


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> nude



Ironman


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Ironman



Oceans hubby


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Oceans hubby



  Win



$$$$$$$$$   LOL


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Win
> 
> 
> 
> $$$$$$$$$   LOL



lose


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> lose



never


Baby


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> never
> 
> 
> Baby



ever


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> ever



never


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> never



endingstory


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> endingstory



Cool


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Cool



chill


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> chill



Swim


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Swim



laps


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> laps



Fats????


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Fats????



Dommino


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Dommino



snake eyes


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> snake eyes



Movie


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Movie



Rated


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Rated



XXX


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> XXX



TWLs house


----------



## SingerLady

Ironman62 said:


> TWLs house



My house


----------



## whome20603

SingerLady said:


> My house



home


----------



## SingerLady

whome20603 said:


> home



family


----------



## TWLs wife

whome20603 said:


> home



wheretheheartis


----------



## SingerLady

TWLs wife said:


> wheretheheartis



Joe Dirt..... Bum "Homeiswhereyoumakeit", Joe dirt: "youliketoseehomosnaked?"


----------



## RareBreed

SingerLady said:


> Joe Dirt..... Bum "Homeiswhereyoumakeit", Joe dirt: "youliketoseehomosnaked?"



spade


----------



## SingerLady

RareBreed said:


> spade



club


----------



## This_person

SingerLady said:


> club


strip


----------



## Penn

This_person said:


> strip


 
Sunset


----------



## SingerLady

Penn said:


> Sunset



BLVD.


----------



## This_person

SingerLady said:


> BLVD.


Cruisin'


----------



## SingerLady

This_person said:


> Cruisin'



67 CHEVELLE


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> 67 CHEVELLE



70 Nova SS

750 Double pumper, oh ya


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> 70 Nova SS
> 
> 750 Double pumper, oh ya



396


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> 396



454


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> 454



POS

427


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> POS
> 
> 427



305


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> 305





small block...


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> small block...



Holley


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Holley


 
Carter


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Carter



Cragar


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Cragar


 
Mags


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Mags



70's


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> 70's



bush
sorry made me think of lots of pubic hair


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> 70's


 
Originally purchased!


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Originally purchased!



Dido


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Dido


 
pubic hair(Tyky's fantasy)


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> pubic hair(Tyky's fantasy)



All to there own.


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> All to there own.


 
Furry


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> pubic hair(Tyky's fantasy)



 

shave


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> shave


 
Mount Baldy


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Mount Baldy



snort

better than 

*Mount Hairy*


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> snort
> 
> better than
> 
> *Mount Hairy*



The shaving center


----------



## SingerLady

TWLs wife said:


> The shaving center



Waxing


----------



## RareBreed

SingerLady said:


> Waxing



tweezing


----------



## SingerLady

RareBreed said:


> tweezing



Threading


----------



## RareBreed

SingerLady said:


> Threading



needle


----------



## Ironman62

RareBreed said:


> needle



compass


----------



## RareBreed

Ironman62 said:


> compass



direction


----------



## SingerLady

RareBreed said:


> direction



mapquest


----------



## Ironman62

RareBreed said:


> direction



point


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> point



arrow


----------



## SingerLady

TWLs wife said:


> arrow



sharp


----------



## RareBreed

SingerLady said:


> sharp



POINT


----------



## SingerLady

RareBreed said:


> POINT



FINGER


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> FINGER



middle


----------



## SingerLady

Ironman62 said:


> middle



CENTER


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> CENTER[/QUOT
> 
> Community


----------



## RareBreed

Ironman62 said:


> SingerLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> CENTER[/QUOT
> 
> Community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neighborhood
Click to expand...


----------



## SingerLady

RareBreed said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> neighborhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> RareBreed said:
> 
> 
> 
> watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog
Click to expand...


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Dog



pet


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

TWLs wife said:


> pet



Chimp






(haha I'm sorry I couldn't resist!  Can I play?)


----------



## This_person

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Chimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (haha I'm sorry I couldn't resist!  Can I play?)


Curious George


----------



## SOMDfungirl

This_person said:


> Curious George



monkey


----------



## This_person

SOMDfungirl said:


> monkey


wrench (no, not wench  )


----------



## Penn

This_person said:


> wrench (no, not wench )


 
ratchet


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> ratchet



case


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> case


 
brief


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> brief


 
lawyer


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> lawyer



courts


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> courts


 
appellate


----------



## godsbutterfly

Penn said:


> appellate



magistrate


----------



## Ironman62

godsbutterfly said:


> magistrate



Court House


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Court House



Counsel

(Been gone for two weeks.  Good to see the game is still going).


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> Counsel
> 
> (Been gone for two weeks.  Good to see the game is still going).



Meeting


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Meeting



office


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> office



Max


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Max


limit


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> limit



Overdraft


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Overdraft



protection


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> protection



Condom


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Condom


sex


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> sex



Education


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Education



school


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> school



Board


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Board



game


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> game



Won

Trying to stay up.  LOL, I work 10pm-6am tomorrow.


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Won
> 
> Trying to stay up.  LOL, I work 10pm-6am tomorrow.



winner

Go get some sleep.


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> winner
> 
> Go get some sleep.



Money

No, too early, will sleep tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Money
> 
> No, too early, will sleep tomorrow afternoon.



No money 

Then I have you a few hours.


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> No money
> 
> Then I have you a few hours.



Broke


OMG, You my wife??  LOL


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Broke
> 
> 
> OMG, You my wife??  LOL



broken

No,just a good friend. Who hasn't talked to you in while.


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> broken
> 
> No,just a good friend. Who hasn't talked to you in while.



Stick

True, sorry


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Stick
> 
> True, sorry



Bat

It's ok.. I've missed my buddie


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Bat
> 
> It's ok.. I've missed my buddie



Ball

I missed my Budett


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Ball
> 
> I missed my Budett



Base


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Base



Army


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Army



Navy


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Navy



Pride


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Pride



Proud


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Proud



American


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> American



USA


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> USA



Best


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Best



You..


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> You..



Friend

 Trying fast


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Friend
> 
> Trying fast



Pals

hopely sometime this weekend.


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Pals
> 
> hopely sometime this weekend.



Pin

I will not see my boys this weekend, and will be sleeping while Ocean is up.  Sucks


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Pin
> 
> I will not see my boys this weekend, and will be sleeping while Ocean is up.  Sucks



pen

Oh my..sorry


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> pen
> 
> Oh my..sorry



Blue


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Blue



Red


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Red



White


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> White



rose


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> rose



You


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> You



you


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

TWLs wife said:


> you



me!


----------



## MistysDaddy08

HazelIrishEyes said:


> me!



I!!!!!


----------



## MrX

We....................


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> We....................



us.


----------



## MrX

whome20603 said:


> us.


 
Awesome


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> Awesome



true


----------



## MistysDaddy08

whome20603 said:


> true



life on mtv


----------



## MrX

fake


----------



## tyky

MrX said:


> fake



faux


----------



## Nanny Pam

tyky said:


> faux



fir


----------



## tyky

Nanny Pam said:


> fir



coat


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> coat



Warm


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Warm



fuzzy


----------



## MrX

navel


----------



## tyky

MrX said:


> navel



ring


----------



## MrX

telephone


----------



## tyky

MrX said:


> telephone



call


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> call



girl


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

toppick08 said:


> girl



Whore


----------



## MrX

House


----------



## tyky

MrX said:


> House



wife


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> wife



husband


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> husband



sweetheart


----------



## MrX

candy


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

MrX said:


> candy




cane


----------



## tyky

NorthBeachPerso said:


> cane



walker


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> walker


speed


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> speed



racer


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> racer


fast


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> fast



stop


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> stop


brakes


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> brakes



gas


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> gas


 
station


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> station



train


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> train



freight


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> freight



hauling


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> hauling



load


----------



## toppick08

GopherM said:


> hauling



ass.......


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> ass.......



donkey


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> donkey



Shrek


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Shrek



movie


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> movie



film


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> film



camera


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

tyky said:


> camera



shot


----------



## tyky

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> shot



gun


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> gun



bullets


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> bullets



holes


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> holes



doughnuts


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> doughnuts



glazed


----------



## godsbutterfly

tyky said:


> glazed



unfocused


----------



## tyky

godsbutterfly said:


> unfocused



cloudy


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> cloudy


 
partly


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> partly



mostly


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> mostly



cloudy


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> cloudy


 
overcast


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> overcast



spinnerbaits.....


----------



## godsbutterfly

toppick08 said:


> spinnerbaits.....



(what?!!?)

webs


----------



## toppick08

godsbutterfly said:


> (*what?!!?)*
> 
> webs



fishing lures....

...sorry I missed you today.


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> fishing lures....
> 
> ...sorry I missed you today.


 
crankbait


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> crankbait



Bandit


----------



## godsbutterfly

toppick08 said:


> Bandit



thief

(Sorry I missed you too, Toppick! )


----------



## toppick08

godsbutterfly said:


> thief
> 
> (Sorry I missed you too, Toppick! )



gloves


----------



## MrX

toppick08 said:


> gloves


 
OJ


----------



## Penn

MrX said:


> OJ


 
culprit


----------



## Nanny Pam

Penn said:


> culprit



problem


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> problem


 
solved - Hiya Sexy Lady!


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> solved - Hiya Sexy Lady!



puzzle


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> puzzle


game


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> game


 
play


----------



## sunflower

twinoaks207 said:


> play


 
date


----------



## kayakangler

first base..


----------



## This_person

kayakangler said:


> first base..


HOME RUN!!


----------



## Ironman62

This_person said:


> HOME RUN!!



Score


----------



## kayakangler

Ironman62 said:


> Score




touchdown


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> touchdown



Spike


----------



## sunflower

Ironman62 said:


> Spike


 
Lee


----------



## Ironman62

sunflower said:


> Lee



Pee  :shrug:


----------



## sunflower

Ironman62 said:


> Pee :shrug:


 
yellow


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


> yellow



rose


----------



## Ironman62

sunflower said:


> yellow



Snow


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


> rose


 

red


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


> red



hot


----------



## sunflower

Ironman62 said:


> Snow


 
flake


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


> hot


 
YOU


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


> YOU



line......


----------



## Ironman62

sunflower said:


> YOU



sunflower


----------



## kayakangler

Ironman62 said:


> sunflower



hippie


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> hippie



Hair


----------



## kayakangler

Ironman62 said:


> Hair



arm pit..


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> arm pit..



Chest


----------



## kayakangler

nipple


----------



## Ironman62

kayakangler said:


> nipple



Chin


----------



## sunflower

kayakangler said:


> nipple


 
milk


----------



## sunflower

Ironman62 said:


> Chin


double


----------



## Ironman62

sunflower said:


> milk



Bottle


----------



## kayakangler

guiness..


----------



## TWLs wife

kayakangler said:


> guiness..



Beer


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> Beer



goggles


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> goggles



greattime


----------



## MistysDaddy08

TWLs wife said:


> greattime



hangover


----------



## kayakangler

spin


----------



## MistysDaddy08

kayakangler said:


> spin



city


----------



## kayakangler

slicker


----------



## toppick08

kayakangler said:


> slicker



suit


----------



## kayakangler

toppick08 said:


> suit




brief case


----------



## This_person

kayakangler said:


> brief case


Salesman


----------



## twinoaks207

This_person said:


> Salesman


 
car


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> car


pool


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> pool


 
swim


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> swim


team


----------



## MistysDaddy08

This_person said:


> Salesman



liar


----------



## tyky

MistysDaddy08 said:


> liar



con


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> con



man


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> man



boy


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> boy


 
girl


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> girl



woman


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> woman


 
power!


----------



## MistysDaddy08

twinoaks207 said:


> power!



wheels


----------



## twinoaks207

MistysDaddy08 said:


> wheels


 

bus


----------



## MistysDaddy08

twinoaks207 said:


> bus



Road Trip


----------



## TWLs wife

MistysDaddy08 said:


> Road Trip


summer


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> summer



camp


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> camp


 
tent


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

twinoaks207 said:


> tent



stake


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> tent



sleeping bag


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> sleeping bag



campfire


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> campfire



smores


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> smores



Choclate


----------



## sunflower

Fart


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> Choclate



chip


----------



## Black-Francis

TWLs wife said:


> Choclate



sexual


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> chip



Dip


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> Dip


 
salsa


----------



## MistysDaddy08

Penn said:


> salsa



chipotle


----------



## TWLs wife

MistysDaddy08 said:


> chipotle


Mexican


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> Mexican


 
Illegal


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> Mexican



border


----------



## TWLs wife

GopherM said:


> border


line


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> line



dance


----------



## TWLs wife

GopherM said:


> dance



moves


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> moves



relocates


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> relocates


 
immigrates


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> immigrates



Mexicans


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> Mexicans


 
Spanish


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> Spanish



rice


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> Spanish


 
language


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> language



arts


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> arts


 
crafts


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> crafts



Glue


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Glue


 
model


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> model



10


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> 10


 
I'll settle for a NINE! howdy

38 - 24 - 36


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> I'll settle for a NINE! howdy
> 
> 38 - 24 - 36



Dido


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Dido


 
Thats DITTO. TYVM


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Thats DITTO. TYVM



Drunk


LOL, on like 8


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Drunk
> 
> 
> LOL, on like 8


 
Skunk  (no big deal!)


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Skunk  (no big deal!)



Party


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Party



hard


----------



## Nanny Pam

tyky said:


> hard



rock


----------



## Ironman62

Nanny Pam said:


> rock



bottom


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> bottom


 
Buns(round)


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Buns(round)



baked


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> baked


 
fried


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> fried


 
Oysters............mmmmmm!


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Oysters............mmmmmm!


 
slimy......eeeeuuuuwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> slimy......eeeeuuuuwwwwwww!!!!


 
Silly! NOT when they're fried! Give 'em  a try! Delicious!


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> *Silly!* NOT when they're fried! Give 'em a try! Delicious!


 
allergic


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> allergic


 
Poor baby!  Actually, I enjoy them anyway they're prepared.

Raw, on the halfshell, with a pitcher of beer? Yum!  Learned that in Panama City Beach, Fla!

Ohh yeah!


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> slimy......eeeeuuuuwwwwwww!!!!



Wet..
I love fried and raw Oysters.


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> Wet..
> I love fried and raw Oysters.


 
dry


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> dry



rub


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> rub


 
spice


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> spice



salt


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> salt


 
pepper


----------



## kayakangler

lick


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> pepper



corn


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> corn


 
fresh


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> fresh



baked


----------



## kayakangler

toppick08 said:


> baked




half


----------



## twinoaks207

kayakangler said:


> half


 
whole


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> whole



some


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> some


 
none


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> none



zero


----------



## kayakangler

toppick08 said:


> zero



nada


----------



## twinoaks207

kayakangler said:


> nada


 
nothing


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> nothing



else


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> else


 
why?

(tough one!  )


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> why?
> 
> (tough one!  )





how


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> how


 
who?


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> who?



'dat ...


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> 'dat ...


 
dere


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> dere





I can't think of anything.....


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> I can't think of anything.....


 
Me neither!   I was already planning to post "surrender" for whatever you came up with next..


----------



## kayakangler

twinoaks207 said:


> dere




yonder


----------



## toppick08

kayakangler said:


> yonder



over


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> over



there


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> there


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> there








fore


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> fore




skin


----------



## sunflower

tyky said:


> skin


 

soft


----------



## tyky

sunflower said:


> soft



hard


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> hard


 
rock


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> rock



steady


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> steady


 
hand


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> hand



helping


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> helping


 
grateful


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> grateful



humble


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> humble


 
honest


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

twinoaks207 said:


> honest





broker


----------



## twinoaks207

NorthBeachPerso said:


> broker


 
oxymoron


----------



## FireBrand

twinoaks207 said:


> oxymoron


oxycontin


----------



## sunflower

FireBrand said:


> oxycontin


 

drugs!


----------



## StrawberryGal

sunflower said:


> drugs!



Dealer


----------



## Penn

StrawberryGal said:


> Dealer


 
Wheeler


----------



## sunflower

Penn said:


> Wheeler


 

18.


----------



## twinoaks207

sunflower said:


> 18.


 
legal


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> legal


 
permit


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> permit


 
license


----------



## StrawberryGal

twinoaks207 said:


> license



Fishing


----------



## FireBrand

StrawberryGal said:


> Fishing


bait


----------



## StrawberryGal

FireBrand said:


> bait



Catfish


----------



## twinoaks207

StrawberryGal said:


> Catfish


 
cornbread


----------



## FireBrand

twinoaks207 said:


> cornbread


chili


----------



## twinoaks207

FireBrand said:


> chili


 
beans


----------



## StrawberryGal

twinoaks207 said:


> beans



Fart


----------



## twinoaks207

StrawberryGal said:


> Fart


 
giggle

(your siggys make me laugh every time!)


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

twinoaks207 said:


> giggle



and grins


----------



## Nanny Pam

NorthBeachPerso said:


> and grins



smiles


----------



## twinoaks207

Nanny Pam said:


> smiles


 
laugh


----------



## StrawberryGal

twinoaks207 said:


> laugh



SCREAM!





(Glad you liked my siggy.  You will have to thank Geek for having sense of humor! )


----------



## tyky

StrawberryGal said:


> SCREAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Glad you liked my siggy.  You will have to thank Geek for having sense of humor! )



yell


----------



## StrawberryGal

tyky said:


> yell



Moan


----------



## tyky

StrawberryGal said:


> Moan



noises


----------



## StrawberryGal

tyky said:


> noises



Vibration


----------



## tyky

StrawberryGal said:


> Vibration



feeling


----------



## StrawberryGal

tyky said:


> feeling



Touching


----------



## tyky

StrawberryGal said:


> Touching



yourself


----------



## Penn

StrawberryGal said:


> Touching


 
emotional


----------



## StrawberryGal

tyky said:


> yourself









Masturbation!


----------



## GopherM

StrawberryGal said:


> Masturbation!



mental


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> mental


 
case


----------



## Kain99

brief


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> brief



quick


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> quick


 
Nestle's


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Nestle's


 
chocolate


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> chocolate



Cake


----------



## Nanny Pam

Ironman62 said:


> Cake



ice cream


----------



## StrawberryGal

Ironman62 said:


> Cake



Icing


----------



## Penn

StrawberryGal said:


> Icing


 
frosting


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> frosting



powder


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> powder


 
talc


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> talc



Itch


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Itch


 
scratch


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> scratch



bad day


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> bad day



tomorrow :shrug:


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> tomorrow :shrug:


 
Monday


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> Monday



manic


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> manic


 
madness


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> madness



mall


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> mall


 
shopping!!!!


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> shopping!!!!



Fever


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Fever



flu


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> flu



Shot


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Shot


 
Buck


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Buck



Uncle


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Uncle


 
Aunt


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> Aunt



Family


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Family


 
treehuggers


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> treehuggers



Bowlhuggers


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Bowlhuggers


planthuggers


----------



## Nanny Pam

TWLs wife said:


> planthuggers



green thumb


----------



## MrX

garden


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

MrX said:


> garden



Roses


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Roses



thorns


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> thorns



crown


----------



## rich70

toppick08 said:


> crown



royal


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> royal



Pontiac


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

toppick08 said:


> Pontiac



grand am


----------



## toppick08

HazelIrishEyes said:


> grand am





big block 455


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> royal



pain


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> pain



hurt


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> hurt



sore


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> sore



booboo


----------



## Nanny Pam

tyky said:


> booboo



antiseptic


----------



## tyky

Nanny Pam said:


> antiseptic



wipes


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> wipes



baby


----------



## This_person

rich70 said:


> baby


Sweetie


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> Sweetie



pie


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> pie



crust


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> crust



earth


----------



## MrX

tyky said:


> earth


 
Dirt


----------



## whome20603

MrX said:


> Dirt



poor


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> poor



welfare


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> welfare



self-pertetuating


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> welfare



unfortunate


----------



## RareBreed

HazelIrishEyes said:


> unfortunate



sad


----------



## tyky

RareBreed said:


> sad



tears


----------



## RareBreed

tyky said:


> tears



wet


----------



## rich70

RareBreed said:


> wet



rain


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

rich70 said:


> rain



sleet


----------



## rich70

HazelIrishEyes said:


> sleet



ice


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

rich70 said:


> ice



cold


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> cold



beer


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> beer



liquor


----------



## rich70

HazelIrishEyes said:


> liquor



drunk


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

rich70 said:


> drunk



in "public"


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> in "public"



places


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> places



intime


----------



## Bronwyn

TWLs wife said:


> intime



time out


----------



## RareBreed

Bronwyn said:


> time out



punish


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

RareBreed said:


> punish



grounded


----------



## whome20603

HazelIrishEyes said:


> grounded



high school


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> high school



prom


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> prom



night


----------



## MrX

freak


----------



## TWLs wife

MrX said:


> freak



out


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> out



side


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> side



walk


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> walk



cat


----------



## watercolor

tyky said:


> cat



on a hot tin roof


----------



## This_person

watercolor said:


> on a hot tin roof


Classic


----------



## SingerLady

This_person said:


> Classic



old


----------



## Ironman62

SingerLady said:


> old



Time


----------



## SingerLady

Ironman62 said:


> Time



past


----------



## rich70

SingerLady said:


> past



future


----------



## Ironman62

rich70 said:


> future



Holds


----------



## Nanny Pam

Ironman62 said:


> Holds



wrestling


----------



## GopherM

Nanny Pam said:


> wrestling



chairs


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> chairs



tables


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> tables



dinner


----------



## SingerLady

Ironman62 said:


> tables



bed


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> dinner



food


----------



## Penn

rich70 said:


> food


 
thought


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> thought



over


----------



## This_person

Ironman62 said:


> over


under


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> under



cover


----------



## SingerLady

tyky said:


> cover



up


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> cover


 
charge


----------



## RareBreed

Penn said:


> charge



ambush


----------



## Penn

RareBreed said:


> ambush


 
pounce


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> pounce



cat


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> cat



kitten


----------



## Bronwyn

tyky said:


> kitten



adorable


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> adorable



me


----------



## tyky

Bronwyn said:


> adorable



cute


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> cute



Baby


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Baby



fat


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> fat



OBESE


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> OBESE



overweight


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> overweight



Scale


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Scale



measure


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> measure


up.


----------



## Ironman62

This_person said:


> up.



Fail


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Ironman62 said:


> Fail



lose


----------



## Ironman62

HazelIrishEyes said:


> lose



Game


----------



## Bronwyn

Ironman62 said:


> Game



chess


----------



## Ironman62

Bronwyn said:


> chess



Board


----------



## Bronwyn

Ironman62 said:


> Board



Ironing


----------



## Ironman62

Bronwyn said:


> Ironing



Wall


----------



## amotley

Ironman62 said:


> Wall



brick


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

amotley said:


> brick



oven


----------



## Penn

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> oven


 
roaster


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> roaster



hot


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

tyky said:


> hot



chick


----------



## tyky

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> chick



woman


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> hot


 
exotic


----------



## hotmomma

Penn said:


> exotic



bird


----------



## Penn

hotmomma said:


> bird


 
Peacock


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Peacock



feathers


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

GopherM said:


> feathers



duster


----------



## Nanny Pam

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> duster



mop


----------



## TWLs wife

Nanny Pam said:


> mop



bucket


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

TWLs wife said:


> bucket



water


----------



## kelb

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> water



glass


----------



## twinoaks207

kelb said:


> glass


 
ceiling


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> ceiling



floor


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> floor



length


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> length


 
circumference


----------



## hotmomma

twinoaks207 said:


> circumference



area


----------



## This_person

hotmomma said:


> area


acreage


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

hotmomma said:


> area



perimeter


----------



## toppick08

HazelIrishEyes said:


> perimeter



SWAT


----------



## SingerLady

toppick08 said:


> SWAT



Team


----------



## toppick08

SingerLady said:


> Team



player


----------



## MrX

hater


----------



## toppick08

MrX said:


> hater



lover


----------



## Nanny Pam

toppick08 said:


> lover



husband


----------



## toppick08

Nanny Pam said:


> husband



leader


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> leader



follower


----------



## MrX

tyky said:


> follower


 
camshaft


----------



## toppick08

MrX said:


> camshaft



lift.....


----------



## MrX

toppick08 said:


> lift.....


 
Duration


----------



## toppick08

MrX said:


> Duration





wooot.....


----------



## MrX

toppick08 said:


> wooot.....


 
sale! 

Woot : One Day, One Deal (SM)


----------



## Nanny Pam

MrX said:


> sale!
> 
> Woot : One Day, One Deal (SM)



sail


----------



## rich70

Nanny Pam said:


> sail



boat


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

rich70 said:


> boat



water


----------



## This_person

HazelIrishEyes said:


> water


bikini


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

This_person said:


> bikini



g-string


----------



## toppick08

HazelIrishEyes said:


> g-string



floss


----------



## This_person

toppick08 said:


> floss


hygeine


----------



## This_person

HazelIrishEyes said:


> g-string


Wish I got here earlier, I was liking where this was going


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> hygeine



douche


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> douche


Cleanliness


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> Cleanliness



freshness


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> freshness


 
aroma


----------



## This_person

Penn said:


> aroma


sweet


----------



## MistysDaddy08

This_person said:


> sweet



dreams


----------



## hotmomma

MistysDaddy08 said:


> dreams



wet


----------



## toppick08

hotmomma said:


> wet



panties


----------



## hotmomma

toppick08 said:


> panties



thong


----------



## toppick08

hotmomma said:


> thong



string


----------



## MistysDaddy08

toppick08 said:


> string



cheese


----------



## toppick08

MistysDaddy08 said:


> cheese



blue


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> blue



humor


----------



## TWLs wife

GopherM said:


> humor



funny


----------



## MistysDaddy08

TWLs wife said:


> funny



bone

.........

head


----------



## tyky

MistysDaddy08 said:


> bone
> 
> .........
> 
> head



dummy


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> dummy


 
puppet


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> puppet



show


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> show


 
palace


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> palace


 
princess


----------



## RareBreed

twinoaks207 said:


> princess



Diana


----------



## Nanny Pam

RareBreed said:


> Diana



accident


----------



## RareBreed

Nanny Pam said:


> accident



crash


----------



## tyky

RareBreed said:


> crash



test


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> test


Experiment


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> Experiment



science


----------



## Nanny Pam

tyky said:


> science



history


----------



## rich70

Nanny Pam said:


> history



past


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> past



dated


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> dated


 
stamped


----------



## RareBreed

Penn said:


> stamped



envelope


----------



## tyky

RareBreed said:


> envelope



mail


----------



## MistysDaddy08

tyky said:


> mail



truck


----------



## tyky

MistysDaddy08 said:


> truck



driver


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> driver


screw


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> screw



bang


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> bang


me!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> me!



you


----------



## kelb

Vomit Juice


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Vomit Juice



spew


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> spew


 
toilet


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> toilet



flush


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> flush



swirly


----------



## Penn

kelb said:


> swirly


 
gurgle


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> gurgle



spit


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> spit



swallow


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> swallow


cum


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> swallow



 I was wandering if someone would pu that





suck


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> I was wandering if someone would pu that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suck



Loser


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> I was wandering if someone would pu that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suck



And you knew it would be me didn't you.



blow


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> And you knew it would be me didn't you.
> 
> 
> 
> blow



pop


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> pop



soda


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> pop


 
tart


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> tart



fruity


----------



## Kittykat33

tyky said:


> fruity



Gay


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Kittykat33 said:


> Gay



Rights


----------



## Penn

Kittykat33 said:


> Gay


 
Enola


----------



## Sonsie

Penn said:


> Enola



Ebola


----------



## GopherM

Sonsie said:


> Ebola



Uganda


----------



## MistysDaddy08

GopherM said:


> Uganda



u-whata


----------



## SOMDfungirl

MistysDaddy08 said:


> u-whata



u-stupida


----------



## Nanny Pam

SOMDfungirl said:


> u-stupida



mirror


----------



## LusbyMom

Nanny Pam said:


> mirror



reflection


----------



## frozenrain

LusbyMom said:


> reflection



refraction


----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


> refraction



traction


----------



## frozenrain

LusbyMom said:


> traction



spinal





I hope your hubby is ok. I did not get the chance to respond to your post regarding it:


----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


> spinal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your hubby is ok. I did not get the chance to respond to your post regarding it:



Tap



(is something wrong with him?? I am  )


----------



## frozenrain

LusbyMom said:


> Tap
> 
> 
> 
> (is something wrong with him?? I am  )



dancing




Oh maybe I misunderstood-I thought he had some back trouble-I probably mis-read it.


----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


> dancing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh maybe I misunderstood-I thought he had some back trouble-I probably mis-read it.



stars



oh yeah.. he does.. I posted earlier my kid was  thought maybe I wrote hub instead of kid. 

He started physical Therapy this week.. we will see how that goes. Epidural blocks next. Thanks for asking


----------



## Nanny Pam

frozenrain said:


> dancing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh maybe I misunderstood-I thought he had some back trouble-I probably mis-read it.



dirty


----------



## frozenrain

LusbyMom said:


> stars
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah.. he does.. I posted earlier my kid was  thought maybe I wrote hub instead of kid.
> 
> He started physical Therapy this week.. we will see how that goes. Epidural blocks next. Thanks for asking



Oh I did not see that post-hope your child gets better soon.


I hope the physical therapy goes well-fingers crossed.  


Oh yes



shooting


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> Oh I did not see that post-hope your child gets better soon.
> 
> 
> I hope the physical therapy goes well-fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Oh yes
> 
> 
> 
> shooting


 
gallery


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> gallery



art


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> art



canvas


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> canvas


 
Easel


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Easel



painter


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> painter



Brush


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Brush



fire


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> fire



Ant


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> fire


 
truck


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Ant


 
Hill


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Ant



farm


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> farm



cotton  :shrug:


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> cotton  :shrug:



picker


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> picker



Nose


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Nose



bloody


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> bloody



Mess


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Mess



hall


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> hall



Food


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Food




Burgerking


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> Burgerking


 
Whopper!!!


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> Whopper!!!



burgershots


----------



## This_person

TWLs wife said:


> burgershots


stomacheache


----------



## TWLs wife

This_person said:


> stomacheache



barfing


----------



## LusbyMom

TWLs wife said:


> barfing



drunk


----------



## Sonsie

LusbyMom said:


> drunk



Intoxicated


Hmmmm deja vu.....


----------



## Kain99

punch


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> punch



spiked


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> spiked



horns


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> horns


 
bull


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> bull



red


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> red



ass


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> ass



holes


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> holes



filled


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> filled


 
donuts


----------



## Bay_Kat

twinoaks207 said:


> donuts



coffee  (didn't have mine this morning)


----------



## frozenrain

Bay_Kat said:


> coffee  (didn't have mine this morning)



grinder


----------



## TWLs wife

Bay_Kat said:


> coffee  (didn't have mine this morning)



Hazlenut flavor.


----------



## This_person

TWLs wife said:


> Hazlenut flavor.


frou-frou (spelling?)


----------



## Sonsie

This_person said:


> frou-frou (spelling?)



Horse

She was the horse in "The Aristocats" Disney cartoon, Guess who has toddlers hey?


----------



## TWLs wife

Sonsie said:


> Horse
> 
> She was the horse in "The Aristocats" Disney cartoon, Guess who has toddlers hey?



carriage


----------



## Sonsie

TWLs wife said:


> carriage



Coach


----------



## TWLs wife

Sonsie said:


> Coach


trip


----------



## Sonsie

TWLs wife said:


> trip



Vacation


----------



## This_person

Sonsie said:


> Vacation


Summer


----------



## toppick08

This_person said:


> Summer



sun


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> sun



plants


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> plants



green


----------



## MistysDaddy08

toppick08 said:


> green



grass


----------



## toppick08

MistysDaddy08 said:


> grass



money


----------



## Sonsie

toppick08 said:


> money



Maker


----------



## TWLs wife

Sonsie said:


> Maker



home


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> home



made


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> made



man


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> man



up.


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> up.



down


----------



## This_person

TWLs wife said:


> down


fall


----------



## TWLs wife

This_person said:


> fall



winter


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> winter


 
snow!!!


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> snow!!!



Storm


----------



## Sonsie

TWLs wife said:


> Storm



Thunder


----------



## LusbyMom

Sonsie said:


> Thunder



cloud


----------



## TWLs wife

LusbyMom said:


> cloud



rain


----------



## frozenrain

TWLs wife said:


> rain


tropical


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> tropical



Humidity


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Humidity


 
moisture


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> moisture


snow


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> snow



Smow


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Smow



I know..But that doesn't count in word games..


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Smow



fall


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> fall



Trip


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Trip



High


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> High



Heels


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Heels


 
pumps


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> pumps



Up !


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Up !



Ladder


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Ladder



climb


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> climb



Trails


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Trails


 
follows


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> follows



leads


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> leads



locomotive


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> locomotive



song


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> song



Lyrics


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Lyrics




words


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Lyrics



words


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> words



Letters


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Letters



mail


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> mail


 
spam


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> spam



junk


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> junk


 
phish


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> junk



food


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> food



yummy


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> food


 
fast


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> fast



quick


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> quick



moving


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> moving



boxes


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> boxes




storage


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> storage



container


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> container


shipping


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> shipping



deliver


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> deliver



pack


----------



## Bronwyn

TWLs wife said:


> pack



rat


----------



## TWLs wife

Bronwyn said:


> rat



mouse


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> mouse



trap


----------



## TWLs wife

catch


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> catch


 
release


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> release



fish


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> fish


 
rock


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> rock



hard


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> hard


 
soft (sorry!)


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> soft (sorry!)



cookies


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> cookies


cinnamon


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> cinnamon



twist


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> twist


shout


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> shout


 
out


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> out



load


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> load



steel


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> steel



wool


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> wool



rug


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> rug



doctor


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> doctor



medicine


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> medicine



therapy


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> therapy



treatment


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> treatment



schematic


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> schematic



ways


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> ways


 
method


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> method



acting


----------



## desertrat

GopherM said:


> acting



reacting


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> acting


 
silly


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> silly



Man


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Man


 
hunt


----------



## amotley

Ironman62 said:


> Man



woman


----------



## Ironman62

amotley said:


> woman



Wonder


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Wonder


 
bread


----------



## Nanny Pam

twinoaks207 said:


> bread



butter


----------



## Ironman62

Nanny Pam said:


> butter



Peanut


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Peanut


 
oil


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> oil



Motor


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Motor


 
head


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> head



ache


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> head



Ache


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Ache


 
pain

(you guys think alike!


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> pain
> 
> (you guys think alike!



killers


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> killers



Drugs


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Drugs



crack


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> crack


 
sidewalk


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> sidewalk



Moving


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Moving



picture


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> picture



Frame


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Frame



matte


----------



## Nanny Pam

tyky said:


> matte



finish


----------



## tyky

Nanny Pam said:


> finish



done


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> done


 
complete


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> complete



Package


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Package


 
mail


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> mail



Box


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Box


 
Tight!


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Box


 
turtle


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> turtle



Shell


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Shell



game


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> game



Twister


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Twister



tornado


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> tornado



Wild


----------



## MistysDaddy08

TWLs wife said:


> man



its snowing outside!!!!


----------



## Ironman62

MistysDaddy08 said:


> its snowing outside!!!!



Not much in Odenton, just cars white and grass.

*Schools Out*


----------



## TWLs wife

MistysDaddy08 said:


> its snowing outside!!!!





Ironman62 said:


> Not much in Odenton, just cars white and grass.
> 
> *Schools Out*



*For summer*

We have about 3 to 4 ins here now !! Let the smow come down !!


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> *For summer*
> 
> We have about 3 to 4 ins here now !! Let the smow come down !!



Pools


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Pools


 
bikinis


----------



## 4d2008

twinoaks207 said:


> bikinis



summer (miss it)


----------



## Ironman62

4d2008 said:


> summer (miss it)



Warm


----------



## Bronwyn

Ironman62 said:


> Warm



cocoa


----------



## tyky

Bronwyn said:


> cocoa



hot


----------



## Bronwyn

tyky said:


> hot



steamy


----------



## Sonsie

Bronwyn said:


> steamy



Novel


----------



## Ironman62

Sonsie said:


> Novel



Pages


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Pages



words


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> words



talk


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> talk



backtalk


----------



## greyhound

TWLs wife said:


> backtalk



son


----------



## TWLs wife

greyhound said:


> son



daughter


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> daughter



child


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> child



kids


----------



## This_person

TWLs wife said:


> kids


Happiness


----------



## angelbaby

This_person said:


> Happiness




love


----------



## TWLs wife

angelbaby said:


> love



marriage


----------



## angelbaby

TWLs wife said:


> marriage



wedding


----------



## TWLs wife

angelbaby said:


> wedding



date


----------



## angelbaby

TWLs wife said:


> date



kiss


----------



## TWLs wife

angelbaby said:


> kiss



French


----------



## angelbaby

TWLs wife said:


> French



tongue


----------



## tyky

angelbaby said:


> tongue



lick


----------



## angelbaby

tyky said:


> lick



wet


----------



## tyky

angelbaby said:


> wet



dry


----------



## angelbaby

tyky said:


> dry



warm


----------



## JimW711

tyky said:


> lick



Pie!!!  HAHAHA


----------



## This_person

angelbaby said:


> warm


Happy


----------



## angelbaby

This_person said:


> Happy



smile


----------



## This_person

angelbaby said:


> smile


Lips


----------



## angelbaby

This_person said:


> Lips



mouth


----------



## This_person

angelbaby said:


> mouth


Oral


----------



## angelbaby

This_person said:


> Oral



dentist


----------



## This_person

angelbaby said:


> dentist


pain


----------



## angelbaby

This_person said:


> pain



hurt


----------



## This_person

angelbaby said:


> hurt


despair


----------



## angelbaby

This_person said:


> despair



sad


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> sad


 
song


----------



## Nanny Pam

twinoaks207 said:


> song



ballad


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> song



music


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> music


 
box


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> box



square


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> square


 
circle


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> circle



ring


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> ring


diamond


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> diamond



emerald


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> emerald


 
ruby


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> ruby



sapphire


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> sapphire


 
opal


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> opal



amethyst


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> amethyst


 
citrine


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> citrine



stone


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> stone


 
rock


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> rock



boulder


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> boulder


 
Colorado


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> Colorado



snow


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> snow


 
plow


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> plow



furrow


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> furrow


 
brow


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> brow



wrinkles


----------



## GopherM

angelbaby said:


> wrinkles



squints


----------



## Kain99

GopherM said:


> squints



Eyes


----------



## GopherM

Kain99 said:


> Eyes



orbs


----------



## angelbaby

GopherM said:


> orbs



balls


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> balls


 
juggle


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> juggle



clown


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> clown



balls


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> balls



throw


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> throw


 
pitch


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> pitch



tent


----------



## angelbaby

tyky said:


> tent



camping


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> camping


 
campfire


----------



## This_person

twinoaks207 said:


> campfire


marshmallows!!


----------



## twinoaks207

This_person said:


> marshmallows!!


 
cocoa


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> cocoa



whipped cream


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> whipped cream


 
cherries


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> cherries



sundae


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> sundae


 
chocolate

(I can take any word thread around to chocolate if given enough time!


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> chocolate
> 
> (I can take any word thread around to chocolate if given enough time!



Candy


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> Candy


 
coating


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> coating



m&m's


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> coating



Primer


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Primer



paint


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> paint



shaker


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> shaker



spray


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> spray



Bug


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Bug



squash


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> squash



Gossip


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Gossip



rumors


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> rumors



Stevie


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Stevie


Nicks


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> Nicks



Gypsy

Good Job


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Gypsy
> 
> Good Job



rose


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> rose



Lee


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> rose



Hippie


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Hippie



Peace


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Peace



Wood


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Wood



Log


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Log



Fire

I was waiting on Stock.  lol


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Fire
> 
> I was waiting on Stock.  lol



singe


sorry...lol


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> singe
> 
> 
> sorry...lol



Ouch


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Ouch



Pain


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Pain



fever


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> fever



Hot


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Hot



Water


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Water



Bath


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Bath



Buddle


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Buddle



Trough


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Trough



Feed


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Feed



Nourish


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Nourish



Fertilize


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Fertilize



inseminate


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> inseminate



Seed


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Seed



plant


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> plant



Penetrate


----------



## BigTwink

Ironman62 said:


> Penetrate


soil


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Penetrate



Perforate


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Perforate



Pleasure


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Pleasure



Ecstasy


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Ecstasy



Oral


----------



## BigTwink

Ironman62 said:


> Oral


lecture


----------



## Ironman62

BigTwink said:


> lecture



Education


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Education



Learn


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Learn



Class


----------



## BigTwink

Ironman62 said:


> Class


naughty!!


----------



## Ironman62

BigTwink said:


> naughty!!



Corner


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Corner



Timeout


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Timeout



Cry


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Cry



Spank


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Spank



Smile


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Smile



Laugh


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Laugh



Tickle


----------



## GopherM

angelbaby said:


> Laugh



hilarious


----------



## angelbaby

GopherM said:


> hilarious



Hysterical


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Hysterical



Throb


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Throb



pulse


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> pulse



Heart


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Heart



Love


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Love



Boat


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Boat



Captain


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Captain



Hook


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Hook



Peter Pan


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Peter Pan



Leotards


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Leotards


 
WAL*MART!


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Leotards




Pantyhose


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Pantyhose



Fredricks


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Fredricks



Lingerie


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Lingerie



Sexy


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Sexy



Provocative


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Provocative



Street corner


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Street corner



Prostitute


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Prostitute



Raincoat   

LOL


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Raincoat
> 
> LOL



Protection


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Protection



Guard


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Guard



life


----------



## angelbaby

tyky said:


> life



Death


----------



## tyky

angelbaby said:


> Death



funeral


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Death



Leopard


----------



## angelbaby

tyky said:


> funeral



Cremation


----------



## tyky

angelbaby said:


> Cremation



ashes


----------



## angelbaby

tyky said:


> ashes



Urn


----------



## tyky

angelbaby said:


> Urn



mantle


----------



## NoUseForAName

angelbaby said:


> Urn



mud-butt


----------



## angelbaby

tyky said:


> mantle



Fireplace


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Fireplace



Gas


----------



## tyky

angelbaby said:


> Fireplace



fire


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Gas



Fuel


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Fuel



Beans


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Beans



baked


----------



## angelbaby

tyky said:


> baked



alaska


----------



## tyky

angelbaby said:


> alaska



eskimos


----------



## angelbaby

tyky said:


> eskimos



Igloo


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> eskimos



igloo


----------



## tyky

angelbaby said:


> Igloo



freezing


----------



## angelbaby

tyky said:


> freezing



Ice


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Igloo





Ironman62 said:


> igloo



I guess it a great mind thing.


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> I guess it a great mind thing.


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> I guess it a great mind thing.



Iron, are you


----------



## angelbaby

tyky said:


> Iron, are you


----------



## Ironman62

QUOTE=tyky;3624400]Iron, are you [/QUOTE]

  Get the Hell out.

TY


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> QUOTE=tyky;3624400]Iron, are you



  Get the Hell out.

TY  [/QUOTE]



well are you


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> QUOTE=tyky;3624400]Iron, are you



  Get the Hell out.

TY  [/QUOTE]

 Be nice!


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> Get the Hell out.
> 
> TY





well are you [/QUOTE]

Close


----------



## angelbaby

I think we were on....Ice


----------



## tyky

angelbaby said:


> I think we were on....Ice



water


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Get the Hell out.
> 
> TY



 Be nice![/QUOTE]

She is always nice


----------



## angelbaby

tyky said:


> water




Wash


----------



## tyky

angelbaby said:


> Wash



dishes


----------



## angelbaby

tyky said:


> dishes



Sink


----------



## tyky

angelbaby said:


> Sink



kitchen


----------



## angelbaby

tyky said:


> kitchen



Cook


----------



## tyky

angelbaby said:


> Cook



chef


----------



## angelbaby

tyky said:


> chef



Gourmet


----------



## tyky

angelbaby said:


> Gourmet



food


----------



## angelbaby

tyky said:


> food



Delicious


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> Delicious



apple


----------



## hotmomma

twinoaks207 said:


> apple



caramel


----------



## TWLs wife

Wirelessly posted (BlackBerry8330/4.5.0.77 Profile/MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1 VendorID/105)



			
				hotmomma said:
			
		

> twinoaks207 said:
> 
> 
> 
> apple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caramel
Click to expand...


Dipped


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

TWLs wife said:


> Wirelessly posted (BlackBerry8330/4.5.0.77 Profile/MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1 VendorID/105)
> 
> 
> 
> Dipped



Strawberry!


----------



## GopherM

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Strawberry!



blonde (my favorite)


----------



## toppick08

GopherM said:


> blonde (my favorite)


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

GopherM said:


> blonde (my favorite)



brunette


----------



## toppick08

HazelIrishEyes said:


> brunette



black


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

toppick08 said:


> black



pink


----------



## GopherM

HazelIrishEyes said:


> pink



slips


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

GopherM said:


> slips



loss


----------



## This_person

HazelIrishEyes said:


> loss


opportunities


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

This_person said:


> opportunities



scandals


----------



## This_person

HazelIrishEyes said:


> scandals


Outrages


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

This_person said:


> Outrages



National Enquirer?


----------



## GopherM

HazelIrishEyes said:


> National Inquire?



spell checker


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

GopherM said:


> spell checker


----------



## GopherM

HazelIrishEyes said:


>



challenge


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

GopherM said:


> challenge



Order


----------



## angelbaby

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Order



Demand


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

angelbaby said:


> Demand



Forcefully


----------



## angelbaby

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Forcefully



Push


----------



## This_person

angelbaby said:


> Push


succumb


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Push



Forward


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Ironman62 said:


> Forward



blunt


----------



## angelbaby

HazelIrishEyes said:


> blunt



Outspoken


----------



## GopherM

angelbaby said:


> Outspoken



forward


----------



## This_person

GopherM said:


> forward


aggressive


----------



## GopherM

This_person said:


> aggressive



pushy


----------



## angelbaby

GopherM said:


> pushy



Biatchy


----------



## This_person

angelbaby said:


> Biatchy


PMS


----------



## angelbaby

This_person said:


> PMS




Cramps


----------



## whome20603

angelbaby said:


> Cramps



hurt...bad...right...now


----------



## Ironman62

whome20603 said:


> hurt...bad...right...now



Mood


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Mood



killer


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> killer


body


----------



## whome20603

This_person said:


> body



shot


----------



## Ironman62

whome20603 said:


> shot



Double


----------



## This_person

Ironman62 said:


> Double


Breasted


----------



## Ironman62

This_person said:


> Breasted



Sweet


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Sweet



sour


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> sour


puss


----------



## twinoaks207

This_person said:


> puss


 
boots


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> boots



cowboy


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> cowboy


 
Midnight


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> cowboy



Hat


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Midnight



Fling


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Fling



food


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> food


 
scrap


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> scrap



medals


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> medals



Awards


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Awards


 
Prime Time


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Prime Time



night


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> night


 
knight


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> knight



armor


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> armor


 
shining


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> shining



star


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> star


 
bright


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> bright



smart


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> smart


 
hurts!


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> hurts!



sad


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> sad



JOY


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> JOY


 
Almond


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> JOY



dance


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> dance



ballet


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Almond



Clark


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Clark


 
Lewis


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Lewis



Man   :shrug:


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Man :shrug:


 
Steel


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Steel



Hard


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Hard



member.


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> member.



Part  

All ok?  We need to party soon.


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Part
> 
> All ok?  We need to party soon.



number

pretty good.


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Part
> 
> All ok?  We need to party soon.



away


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> number
> 
> pretty good.



Lottery

Cool


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Lottery
> 
> Cool



Millionaire


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Millionaire



Broke


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Broke



poor


----------



## angelbaby

TWLs wife said:


> poor



Bust


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> poor



Homeless


----------



## MistysDaddy08

TWLs wife said:


> poor



baby


----------



## angelbaby

MistysDaddy08 said:


> baby



Spoil


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Spoil



Milk


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Milk



cereal


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> cereal



Sugar   


nite


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Sugar
> 
> 
> nite



sweet


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Sugar
> 
> 
> nite



sweet


nite


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> sweet
> 
> 
> nite



Taste

out


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Ironman62 said:


> Taste
> 
> out



Bland

in


----------



## GopherM

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Bland
> 
> in



Bobby Blue (Bland)...(60's R&B singer for those too young).


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

GopherM said:


> Bobby *Blue* (Bland)...(60's R&B singer for those too young).



pink


----------



## MistysDaddy08

HazelIrishEyes said:


> pink



cotton candy


----------



## angelbaby

MistysDaddy08 said:


> cotton candy



Carnival


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Carnival



Pretzel


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Pretzel



Popcorn


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Popcorn



Butter


----------



## MistysDaddy08

Ironman62 said:


> Butter



Bread


----------



## Ironman62

MistysDaddy08 said:


> Bread



Toast


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Ironman62 said:


> Toast



CHEESE!!


----------



## Ironman62

HazelIrishEyes said:


> CHEESE!!



Beans


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Beans



chili


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> chili



Hot


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Hot



Spicy 




off to work...cya!


----------



## This_person

angelbaby said:


> Spicy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off to work...cya!


Tangy


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

This_person said:


> Tangy



ZESTANGYICY!


(taco bell commercial) I think


----------



## Ironman62

angelbaby said:


> Spicy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off to work...cya!



Chicken

I work at 6pm


----------



## huntr1

Ironman62 said:


> Chicken
> 
> I work at 6pm


little


----------



## This_person

huntr1 said:


> little


running


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> running



walking


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> walking



Standing


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Standing



tall


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> tall



Short


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Ironman62 said:


> Short



fat


----------



## Ironman62

HazelIrishEyes said:


> fat



Whale


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Whale



shark


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> shark



Jaws


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Jaws



lock


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> lock



Out


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Out



In !


----------



## angelbaby

TWLs wife said:


> In !



trapped


----------



## MistysDaddy08

angelbaby said:


> trapped



extrication


----------



## This_person

MistysDaddy08 said:


> extrication


tooth


----------



## Ironman62

This_person said:


> tooth



Cracked


----------



## angelbaby

Ironman62 said:


> Cracked



broken


----------



## godsbutterfly

angelbaby said:


> broken



Hearted


----------



## angelbaby

godsbutterfly said:


> Hearted




Despair


----------



## Penn

angelbaby said:


> Despair


 
desolate


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> desolate


 
barren


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> barren



infertile


----------



## Penn

angelbaby said:


> infertile


 
Octomom


----------



## angelbaby

Penn said:


> Octomom



Wacko


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> Wacko


 
certifiable


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> certifiable



Insane


----------



## LusbyMom

angelbaby said:


> Insane



Crazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy


----------



## angelbaby

LusbyMom said:


> Crazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy



Bi Polar


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> Bi Polar


 
nuts


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> nuts



Bolts


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> Bolts


 
screws


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> screws



Shafts


----------



## tyky

angelbaby said:


> Shafts



ummmm


oh nebermind



drive


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> ummmm
> 
> 
> oh nebermind
> 
> 
> 
> drive




Train


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Train



steam


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> steam


 
bath


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> bath



bubbles


----------



## tyky

angelbaby said:


> bubbles



gas


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> gas


 
light


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> light


 
brilliance


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Penn said:


> brilliance



intelligent


----------



## This_person

HazelIrishEyes said:


> intelligent


witty


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

This_person said:


> witty



funny


----------



## Ironman62

HazelIrishEyes said:


> funny



Comedian


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Ironman62 said:


> Comedian



audience


----------



## Ironman62

HazelIrishEyes said:


> audience



Tickets


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Ironman62 said:


> Tickets



Show


----------



## Beta84

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Show



Broadway

i'm still lookin for other threads where you said hi, i think you lied cuz i haven't found any!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Beta84 said:


> Broadway
> 
> i'm still lookin for other threads where you said hi, i think you lied cuz i haven't found any!



gay


check the sports TO thread


----------



## This_person

HazelIrishEyes said:


> gay
> 
> 
> check the sports TO thread


fabulous


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

This_person said:


> fabulous



ghetto


----------



## This_person

HazelIrishEyes said:


> ghetto


Low-rider


----------



## whome20603

This_person said:


> Low-rider



Summer


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

whome20603 said:


> Summer



winter


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> winter



snow


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> snow



Sleet


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Sleet



cold


----------



## MistysDaddy08

tyky said:


> cold



beer


----------



## This_person

MistysDaddy08 said:


> beer


lager


----------



## twinoaks207

This_person said:


> lager


 
ale


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> ale


 
Scotch


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> ale



Ginger


----------



## SOMDfungirl

angelbaby said:


> Ginger



root


----------



## angelbaby

SOMDfungirl said:


> root



tree


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

angelbaby said:


> tree



leaf


----------



## Penn

HazelIrishEyes said:


> leaf


 
branch


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Penn said:


> branch



bank


----------



## twinoaks207

HazelIrishEyes said:


> bank


 
deposit


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> deposit



slip


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> slip


 
undergarment


----------



## angelbaby

twinoaks207 said:


> undergarment



bra


----------



## twinoaks207

angelbaby said:


> bra


 
panties


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

twinoaks207 said:


> panties



thong


----------



## kelb

HazelIrishEyes said:


> thong



boyshorts


----------



## Penn

kelb said:


> boyshorts


 
jockeys


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> jockeys



horses


----------



## angelbaby

tyky said:


> horses



Budweiser


----------



## Penn

angelbaby said:


> Budweiser


 
Black and Tan


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Black and Tan


 
British


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

twinoaks207 said:


> British



Brittain


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Brittain



Great


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> Great



Mighty


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Mighty



mouse


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> mouse


elephant


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

This_person said:


> elephant



Dumbo


----------



## This_person

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Dumbo


jumbo


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

This_person said:


> jumbo



mumbo


----------



## This_person

HazelIrishEyes said:


> mumbo


mumbling


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

This_person said:


> mumbling



stuttering


----------



## This_person

HazelIrishEyes said:


> stuttering


stammering


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

This_person said:


> stammering



tripping


----------



## Penn

This_person said:


> stammering


 
yammering


----------



## This_person

HazelIrishEyes said:


> tripping


tribbing


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

This_person said:


> tribbing



indian?


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> indian?



cherokee


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> cherokee



people


----------



## This_person

HazelIrishEyes said:


> indian?


Hiapatha?


----------



## This_person

HazelIrishEyes said:


> people


group


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

This_person said:


> group



big



I had no comeback for the other one!


----------



## This_person

HazelIrishEyes said:


> big
> 
> 
> 
> I had no comeback for the other one!


Friendly





I was expecting "Lee", but.....


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> Friendly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting "Lee", but.....



nice


----------



## MistysDaddy08

tyky said:


> nice



butt!!! not yours though


----------



## hotmomma

MistysDaddy08 said:


> butt!!! not yours though



rear


----------



## This_person

hotmomma said:


> rear


entrance


----------



## twinoaks207

This_person said:


> entrance


 
exit


----------



## This_person

twinoaks207 said:


> exit


retreat


----------



## Penn

This_person said:


> retreat


 
outing


----------



## This_person

Penn said:


> outing


Picnic


----------



## twinoaks207

This_person said:


> Picnic


 
ants


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> ants


 
fire


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> fire


 
truck


----------



## Bronwyn

twinoaks207 said:


> truck



pick up


----------



## tyky

Bronwyn said:


> pick up



trash


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> trash


 
garbage

(oh, the places I could have gone with this one...)


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> garbage
> 
> (oh, the places I could have gone with this one...)



can


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> can


 
can't


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> can't



Wait


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Wait



hold


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> hold



Everything


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Everything


 

Timeout


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Timeout


 
corner


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> corner



Store


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Store


 
shop


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> shop



wood


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> wood


 
tools


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> tools



Electric


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Electric


 
gas


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> gas



Solar


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Solar


 
power


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> power



Horse


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Horse


 
Collar


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Horse


 
cowboy


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Collar



Leather


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> cowboy



Hat


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Hat


 
Sombrero


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Sombrero



Beads


----------



## SShewbert

Ironman62 said:


> Beads



Mardi Gras


----------



## tyky

SShewbert said:


> Mardi Gras



party


----------



## SShewbert

tyky said:


> party



place


----------



## tyky

SShewbert said:


> place



venue


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> venue


 
location


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> location



vicinity


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> vicinity



Area


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Area



footage


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> footage



Survey


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Survey



says


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> says



Door


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Door


 
window


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> window



screen


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> screen


 
movie


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> movie



Tickets


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Tickets


 

Traffic


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Traffic



Camera


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Camera


 
monitor


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> monitor



computer


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> computer


 
addictive


----------



## This_person

twinoaks207 said:


> addictive


substance


----------



## Ironman62

This_person said:


> substance



powder


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> powder


 
sniff


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> sniff



scratch


----------



## Bronwyn

tyky said:


> scratch



cat


----------



## tyky

Bronwyn said:


> cat



dog


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> dog



Mad


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Mad



ticked


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> ticked



Bite


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Bite



nibble


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> nibble


 
munch


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> munch



crunch


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> crunch



Cracker


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Cracker



Barrel


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Barrel



Candy   xoxoxo


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Candy   xoxoxo



Lollipop! xo


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Lollipop! xo



lick
come back Kain


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> lick
> come back Kain



Hard.


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Hard.



candy


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> candy



Head


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Head



feet


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> feet



Inches


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Inches



Measure


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Measure



Hotel


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Hotel



rooms


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> rooms


 
service


----------



## This_person

Penn said:


> service


personal


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> personal



hygiene


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> hygiene


Cleanliness


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> hygiene



sterilize


----------



## kelb

Ironman62 said:


> sterilize



needle


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> needle



prick


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> prick



Coc... OH wait.. thats all I need is to get blamed for this thread going poof too 
 I'm going with ...





OUCH


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Coc... OH wait.. thats all I need is to get blamed for this thread going poof too
> I'm going with ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH





booboo


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> booboo



hurt


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> hurt



feelings


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> feelings


somd.com


----------



## MistysDaddy08

kelb said:


> somd.com



blah


----------



## kelb

MistysDaddy08 said:


> blah



Bored


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Bored



tired


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> tired



retired


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> retired



jealous


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> jealous



envy


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> envy



Want


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Want



need


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> need



V8


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> V8


 
6 banger


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> 6 banger



6 pack


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> 6 pack


 
abs


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> abs



perfect


----------



## BigTwink

Ironman62 said:


> perfect


Fight Club!!


----------



## Ironman62

BigTwink said:


> Fight Club!!



Punches


----------



## whome20603

Ironman62 said:


> Punches



thrown


----------



## Ironman62

whome20603 said:


> thrown



out

You live at that zip?


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> out
> 
> You live at that zip?



house


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> house



Party


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Party



toga


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> toga



bottles


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> bottles


 
vintage


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> vintage



Old.    (me)


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Old. (me)


 
antique (not yet)


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> antique (not yet)



Break.   (me)


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Break. (me)


 
glue


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> glue



Heat


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Heat


 
session


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> session



Class


----------



## This_person

Ironman62 said:


> Class


Style


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> Style



fashion


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> fashion



Bug


----------



## rich70

Ironman62 said:


> Bug



spray


----------



## Penn

rich70 said:


> spray


 
lubricant


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> lubricant



oil


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> oil


 
K-Y Jelly


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> K-Y Jelly



tyky


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> tyky


 
Slick!


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Slick!



wet
not me


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> wet
> not me


 
dewey


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> dewey


 
decimal


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> decimal


 
good point!


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> decimal



point


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> point


 
taken


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> taken



stolen


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> stolen


 
borrowed


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> borrowed



returned


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> returned


 
used


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> used


 
recycle


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> recycle


 
remanufacture


----------



## This_person

Penn said:


> remanufacture


rig


----------



## GopherM

This_person said:


> rig



cheat


----------



## kelb

GopherM said:


> cheat



Divorce


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Divorce



split


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> split


 
divide


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> divide



multiply


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> multiply


 

populate


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> populate



Workout


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Workout



muscles


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> muscles



Sore


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Sore



aching


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> aching



Pills


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Pills



viagra


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> viagra



HARD


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> HARD



hours


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> hours



Pain


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Pain


doctor


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Pain


 
ecstasy!


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> ecstasy!


 
bliss


----------



## This_person

twinoaks207 said:


> bliss


nirvana


----------



## twinoaks207

This_person said:


> nirvana


 
heaven


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> heaven


 
Seventh


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Seventh



Avenue


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Avenue


 
Fifth


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> Fifth


 
Vodka


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Vodka



1873 Rum


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> 1873 Rum



a rummy


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> a rummy



a headache

Nite, work at 6am


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> a headache
> 
> Nite, work at 6am



medcine

Night sweety..


----------



## czygvtwkr

TWLs wife said:


> medcine
> 
> Night sweety..



mispell


----------



## twinoaks207

czygvtwkr said:


> mispell


 
mean


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> mean



critical


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> critical


 
empathetic


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> empathetic



sycophant


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> sycophant


 
philistine


----------



## This_person

twinoaks207 said:


> philistine


Thesaurus


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> Thesaurus



dictionary


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> dictionary


book


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> book



worm


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> worm


earth


----------



## GopherM

This_person said:


> earth



bound


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> bound



tied


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> tied



vasectomy


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> vasectomy



nuetered


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> nuetered



extinct


----------



## This_person

GopherM said:


> extinct


selection


----------



## GopherM

This_person said:


> selection



choice


----------



## This_person

GopherM said:


> choice


Decide


----------



## GopherM

This_person said:


> Decide



menu


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> menu


 
entree


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> entree



course


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> course


 
direction


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> direction



south


----------



## godsbutterfly

tyky said:


> south



pole


----------



## twinoaks207

godsbutterfly said:


> pole


 
vault


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> vault


 
bank


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> bank



money


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> money


 
laundering


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> laundering



robbing


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> robbing


 
bail out


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> bail out



getaway


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> getaway



Islands


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Islands


 
Virgin


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> Virgin



records


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> records



Black

Hi


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Black
> 
> Hi


 
Blue


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> Blue



birds


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> birds



songs  60"s


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> songs 60"s


 
Dylan


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> songs  60"s




woodstock


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> woodstock



Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Lynyrd Skynyrd


crash


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> crash


 
dummies


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> dummies



plastic


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> plastic



fork


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> plastic



plates


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> plates



Flat


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Flat



line


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> line



Tow


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Tow



truck


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> truck



Cab


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Cab



taxi


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> taxi



city


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> city



slicker


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> slicker



Oil


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Oil



filter




 wtf


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Oil



vingar


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> vingar



dressing


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> dressing



French         Sorry, that was for TWL's wife


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> French         Sorry, that was for TWL's wife



*Dip !!*

Like you IM..


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> *Dip !!*
> 
> Like you IM..



Chew


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Chew


 
Whore!


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Chew


*BITE !!*


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> *BITE !!*



Blood


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Whore!



Hotel


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Hotel


 
California


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> California



Eagles


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Eagles



bald


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> bald



Head


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> bald


 
mature


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> mature



Age


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Age


 
Oldie


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Oldie



Classic


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Classic




rock


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> rock



Outstanding


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Outstanding




rules


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> rules



Break


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Break



dance


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> dance



Line


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Line



fire


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> fire



Fly


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Fly



bats


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> bats



Balls


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Balls



baseball


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> baseball



Field


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Field


 
Marshall


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Marshall



Judge


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Judge



jury


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> jury



Chairs


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Chairs



table


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> table



Poker


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Poker



chips


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> chips



Fish


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Fish



trout


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> trout



season

When?


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> season
> 
> When?



time


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> time



passages


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> passages



stargate


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> stargate



Space


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Space



invitors


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> invitors



Steal


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Steal


 
Deal


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> Deal



poker


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Deal



Cards


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Cards



luckoftheirish


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> luckoftheirish



Green   (you)


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Green   (you)



St.Patties day

Tomorrow !


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> St.Patties day
> 
> Tomorrow !



Wednesday?  the day after?


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Wednesday?  the day after?



today


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> today



Fart


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Fart



Burp !!


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Burp !!



Pig


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Pig


ham


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> ham



Beans


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Beans



baked


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> baked



Oven


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Oven



broil


----------



## This_person

GopherM said:


> broil


Fry


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> Fry



daddy


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> daddy


Momma


----------



## TWLs wife

This_person said:


> Momma



poppa


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> poppa


 
Inlaw


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Inlaw


 
outlaw


----------



## Kain99

twinoaks207 said:


> outlaw



Bank


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Bank



deposit


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> deposit



mineral


----------



## itsbob

GopherM said:


> mineral



maxeral


----------



## GopherM

itsbob said:


> maxeral



laughable


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> laughable



giggle


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> laughable



Joke


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Joke



comedian


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> comedian



showdown


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> showdown



hoedown sp???


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> hoedown sp???




dance


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> dance



hula


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> hula


 
lei


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> lei


flowers


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> flowers


 
roses


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> flowers



Makeup


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> roses





Ironman62 said:


> Makeup



*RED *


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> *RED *



Light


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Light



district


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> district



Drugs


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Drugs



high


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> high



Life


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Life



death


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> death



Leopard


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Leopard



spots


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> spots



Dots

Death Leopard (Classic Rock)


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Dots
> 
> Death Leopard (Classic Rock)



paintings

I know !!


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> paintings
> 
> I know !!



Arts

BS ,Your too young


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Arts
> 
> BS ,Your too young



work !!

Never !! I grow up with the kind of music.


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> work !!
> 
> Never !! I grow up with the kind of music.



Pay

Oh, I forgot, your older now after your birthday,  sorry.


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Pay
> 
> Oh, I forgot, your older now after your birthday,  sorry.



check


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> check



Sign


----------



## This_person

Ironman62 said:


> Sign


Engvall


----------



## Penn

This_person said:


> Engvall


 
Redneck


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Redneck



Wedding


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Wedding



shower


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> shower


 
raincoat


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> raincoat



boots


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> boots


 
Waders


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Waders



hip


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> hip


 
thighs


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> thighs



chicken


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> chicken



wings


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> wings


 
breasts


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> breasts



boobs


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> boobs


 
Media Anchormen


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> Media Anchormen





News


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> News



Story


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Story



book


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> book



Rated


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Rated


 
Parental Guidance


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Parental Guidance



Cable


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Cable


 
Direct


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Direct



Access


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Access



settings


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> settings



Oven


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> settings


 
appearances


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> appearances



Kodak


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Kodak



picture


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> picture



email


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> email



spam


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> spam



cookies


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> cookies



sugar


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> sugar



Kiss


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Kiss



french


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> french



Door


----------



## This_person

Ironman62 said:


> Door


garage


----------



## URVIRGO

This_person said:


> garage



remote


----------



## Ironman62

URVIRGO said:


> remote



Batteries


----------



## URVIRGO

Ironman62 said:


> Batteries



BOB


----------



## This_person

URVIRGO said:


> BOB



weave


----------



## Ironman62

URVIRGO said:


> BOB



Speed


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Speed



racer


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> racer



soft


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> soft



cotton


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> cotton



panties


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> panties



Bra


----------



## This_person

Ironman62 said:


> Bra


lingerie


----------



## whome20603

This_person said:


> lingerie



sexy


----------



## This_person

whome20603 said:


> sexy


foreplay


----------



## Ironman62

This_person said:


> foreplay



pleasure


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> pleasure


fun


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> fun



Beer


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Beer



22oz BUDICE


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> 22oz BUDICE



Quarters


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Quarters



dimes


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> dimes



pennies


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> pennies



copper


----------



## Ironman62

rich70 said:


> copper



Steel   :shrug:


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Steel   :shrug:



metal


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> metal



Iron


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Iron



pump


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> pump



Air


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Air



hose


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> hose



Rubber


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Rubber



ball


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> ball



Sack


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Sack



potato


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> potato



Five guys


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Five guys



cheeseburger


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> cheeseburger



Peanuts

About time    Nite nite


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Peanuts
> 
> About time    Nite nite


Salted


Sorry..


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Salted
> 
> 
> Sorry..



Taste


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Taste



yummy..


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> yummy..



Sugar


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Sugar


 
spice


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> spice



taste


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> taste


 
bite


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> bite



crunch


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> crunch



munch


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> munch



Snack


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

BigTwink said:


> Fight Club!!



club foot


----------



## Penn

HazelIrishEyes said:


> club foot


 
Big Foot


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Big Foot



Little Feet


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Little Feet


 
midget feet


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> midget feet


 
wrong

(...thread -- this is the one word thread guys!)


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> wrong
> 
> (...thread -- this is the one word thread guys!)


 
Maybe?


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Maybe?


 
certainly!


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> certainly!


 
Honestly


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Honestly



admirable


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> admirable



Polite


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Polite



Manners


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Manners



Please


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Manners


 
sociable


----------



## RareBreed

Penn said:


> sociable



friendly


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> sociable



Party


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Party



Balloons


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Balloons



rubber


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> rubber



glove


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> glove



baseball


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> baseball



game


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> game



Life


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Life



people


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> people



Human


----------



## RareBreed

Ironman62 said:


> Human



mankind


----------



## Ironman62

RareBreed said:


> mankind



Blood


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Blood



Life


----------



## TWLs wife

Kain99 said:


> Life



walk


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> walk



run


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> run



stockings


----------



## This_person

GopherM said:


> stockings



garters


----------



## TWLs wife

This_person said:


> garters



wedding


----------



## This_person

TWLs wife said:


> wedding


funeral


----------



## whome20603

This_person said:


> funeral



sad

(but it's funny how you relate "funeral" to "wedding" )


----------



## TWLs wife

whome20603 said:


> sad
> 
> (but it's funny how you relate "funeral" to "wedding" )



frown


----------



## This_person

whome20603 said:


> sad
> 
> (but it's funny how you relate "funeral" to "wedding" )


I was hoping someone would notice


----------



## This_person

TWLs wife said:


> frown


Cry


----------



## TWLs wife

This_person said:


> Cry



depressed


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> depressed



manic


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> manic


 
psychotic


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> psychotic



Illness


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Illness


 
condition


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> condition



Repair


----------



## This_person

Ironman62 said:


> Repair


replace


----------



## Hitter

This_person said:


> replace



remove


----------



## This_person

Hitter said:


> remove


Clean


----------



## MistysDaddy08

This_person said:


> Clean



THE BAYNET


----------



## kelb

MistysDaddy08 said:


> THE BAYNET



porn


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> porn



site


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> site



Camp


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Camp



ground........


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> ground........



grave


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> grave


 
tomb


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> tomb



stone


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> stone


 
marker


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> marker



note


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> note


 
refrigerator memo


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> refrigerator memo



list


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> list


 
serve


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> serve



Waiter


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Waiter



tips


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> tips



money


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> money



debt


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> debt



Card


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Card



union


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> union



workers


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> workers



BILLS!!


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> BILLS!!



payments


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> payments



money


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> payments



defaults


----------



## This_person

GopherM said:


> defaults


defixes  



Okay, really - 


GopherM said:


> defaults


settings


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> defixes
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, really -
> settings



places


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> places



puts


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> puts



sets


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> sets


groups


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> groups



gangs


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> gangs



MS-13


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> MS-13


 
MS-DOS


----------



## This_person

Penn said:


> MS-DOS


1980's


----------



## TWLs wife

This_person said:


> 1980's



bighairbands  (80's rock)


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> bighairbands  (80's rock)



Pot


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Pot



weed


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> weed


 
Animal Crackers


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> Animal Crackers



snacks


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> snacks



Peanuts


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Peanuts


 
Cashews


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Cashews



Walnuts


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Walnuts



cookies


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> cookies



Recycle Bin


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Recycle Bin



trash


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> trash



Display


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Display



test


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> test



Dummy


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Dummy



lollypop


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> lollypop



Sucking


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Sucking



spiting


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> spiting



Chew


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Chew



gum


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> gum



Bubble


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Bubble



bath


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> bath



Relax


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Relax



Ineedtoo...

beers


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Ineedtoo...
> 
> beers



6 pak


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> 6 pak



budice


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> budice



COLD


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> COLD



winter

Going to bed soon..


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> winter
> 
> Going to bed soon..



Snow

OK, night dear


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Snow
> 
> OK, night dear



cone


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> cone



Head


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Head



ache


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> ache



Heart


----------



## Nanny Pam

GopherM said:


> Heart



transplant


----------



## GopherM

Nanny Pam said:


> transplant



relocate


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> relocate



military


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> military


Freedom


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> Freedom



America


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> America


 
Constitution


----------



## RareBreed

twinoaks207 said:


> Constitution



document


----------



## Penn

RareBreed said:


> document


 
protector


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> protector


 
hero


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> hero


 
sandwich


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> sandwich



bbqpulledpork..


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> bbqpulledpork..



cookout


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> cookout



Pig Roast


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Pig Roast



(that's more than one word)

rump


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> (that's more than one word)
> 
> rump



Knife  

Just call me butt head


----------



## Nanny Pam

Ironman62 said:


> Knife
> 
> Just call me butt head



fork


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Knife
> 
> Just call me butt head



slice


----------



## Ironman62

Nanny Pam said:


> fork



Road


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Road



hard


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> hard



Taco


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Taco


 
Burrito


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Burrito



Beans


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Beans


 
musical


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> musical



instrument


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> instrument


 
flute


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> flute



Blow


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Blow


 
Blast


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Blast



Furnace


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Furnace



warm


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> warm



Body


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Body


 
Heat


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Heat



Rock


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Rock



androll


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> androll



Dice


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Dice



games


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> games



Cards


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Cards



poker


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> poker



Money


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Money



dollars


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> dollars



Green!


----------



## GopherM

Kain99 said:


> Green!



ecological


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> ecological



Recycle


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Recycle


 
environment


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> environment



Clean


----------



## greyhound

Ironman62 said:


> Clean



Mr.


----------



## tyky

greyhound said:


> Mr.



Miss


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> Miss


 
Ms!


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> Ms!



mrs.


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> mrs.



married


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> married



love


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> love



adoration


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> adoration



Kitten


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Kitten


 
Cougar


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Cougar



Black


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Black


 
Panther(p-u-r-r)


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Panther(p-u-r-r)



Pink (p-u-r-r)


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Pink (p-u-r-r)



grapefruit


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> grapefruit



Round


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Round


 
Mound


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Mound


 
coconut


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> coconut



cake


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> cake


 
cupcake

(coconut cake is my favorite!   )


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> cupcake
> 
> (coconut cake is my favorite!  )


 
Pop Tart


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Pop Tart


 
cinnamon


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> cinnamon


 
Blueberry


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Blueberry


 
pie


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> pie



crust


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> crust



eye


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> eye


 
ear


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> ear



full


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> full



stuffed


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> stuffed



ham


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> ham



holiday


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> holiday



party


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> party



drinks


----------



## toppick08

TWLs wife said:


> drinks



........some


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> ........some



.....few


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> .....few



three


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> three



four


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> four



score


----------



## TWLs wife

GopherM said:


> score



game


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> game



amusement


----------



## TWLs wife

GopherM said:


> amusement


park


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> park


 
& Ride


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> & Ride



Cruise


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Cruise


 
control


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> control



freak


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> freak


 
Zone


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Zone



Auto


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Auto


 
Parts!


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Parts!



Pieces


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Pieces


 
Scraps


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Scraps



Speck

We need too party


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Speck
> 
> We need too party


 
molecule


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> molecule



Atom


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Atom



Ant


----------



## This_person

GopherM said:


> Ant


(Rubber tree) plant


----------



## GopherM

This_person said:


> (Rubber tree) plant



factory


----------



## RareBreed

GopherM said:


> factory



mill


----------



## GopherM

RareBreed said:


> mill



process


----------



## This_person

GopherM said:


> process


Procedure


----------



## Penn

This_person said:


> Procedure


 
Transition


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Transition


 
labor


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> labor



Union


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Union


 
dues


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> dues



Security


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Security


 
plant

(Dad was plant security & union all the way!)


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> plant
> 
> (Dad was plant security & union all the way!)



USA Made

I'm not union at my plant, but I support my guys there them 100% who are.


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> USA Made
> 
> I'm not union at my plant, but I support my guys there them 100% who are.


 
pride


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> pride



Honor


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Honor


 
Loyalty


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> Loyalty



Dedication


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Dedication


 
priceless


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> priceless



love


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> priceless


 
rare


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> rare


 
integrity


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> integrity



honest


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> honest



truth


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> truth


freedom


----------



## RareBreed

This_person said:


> freedom



liberty


----------



## QueenB

RareBreed said:


> liberty


 
bell


----------



## GopherM

QueenB said:


> bell



housing


----------



## This_person

GopherM said:


> housing


market


----------



## GopherM

This_person said:


> market



promote


----------



## Nanny Pam

GopherM said:


> promote



upgrade


----------



## Penn

Nanny Pam said:


> upgrade


 
aspire


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> aspire



Favorite


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Favorite


 
Choice


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Choice



Select


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Select



eliminate


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> eliminate



Die


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> eliminate


 
Delete


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Delete


 
backspace


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> backspace



Tab


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Tab


 
alt


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> alt


 
control


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> control


 
shift


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> shift



Stick


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Stick


 
joy


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> joy



Ride


I need a beer after that one


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Ride
> 
> 
> I need a beer after that one


 
Thumb


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Thumb



Hit


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Hit



Punch


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Punch



Bag


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Bag



Old


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Old



Milk


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Milk


 
Shake


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Shake



Hands


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Hands


 
heart


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> heart



Beat


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Beat



tempo


----------



## This_person

GopherM said:


> tempo


Dance


----------



## GopherM

This_person said:


> Dance



tango


----------



## This_person

GopherM said:


> tango


Waltz


----------



## Penn

This_person said:


> Waltz


 
Polka


----------



## This_person

Penn said:


> Polka


polish


----------



## rich70

This_person said:


> polish



sausage


----------



## Penn

rich70 said:


> sausage


 
Link?


----------



## This_person

Penn said:


> Link?


Patty


----------



## Penn

This_person said:


> Patty


 
Hearst


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Hearst



shifter


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> shifter


 
5 - speed


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> 5 - speed



turtle  (don't ask me...it's just what popped in to my head.  I didn't even know that turtles came with standard tranies)


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> turtle (don't ask me...it's just what popped in to my head. I didn't even know that turtles came with standard tranies)


 
Terrapin(that's ok! I've been there too! )


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Terrapin(that's ok! I've been there too! )



Gopher  (that's a type of turtle in the South)


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Gopher (that's a type of turtle in the South)


 
(Turtle with a - ) Drawl


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> (Turtle with a - ) Drawl



Shoot


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Shoot


 
You never heard of a Sou. DRAWL??


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> You never heard of a Sou. DRAWL??



NO

Tell me


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> NO
> 
> Tell me


 
Molasses


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Molasses



Sticky


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Sticky


 
wicket


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> wicket



Poles


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Poles


 
ski


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> ski



Fun


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Fun


 
fantasy


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> fantasy



Land


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Land


 
ocean  ( say  for me please?!)


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> ocean  ( say  for me please?!)



Beach

I will, she is


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Beach
> 
> I will, she is


 
sunshine

TY


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> sunshine
> 
> TY



Twinoaks207      LOL


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Twinoaks207      LOL



forumite


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> forumite


discussions


----------



## RareBreed

This_person said:


> discussions



conversations


----------



## This_person

RareBreed said:


> conversations


intimacies


----------



## GopherM

This_person said:


> intimacies



secrets


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> secrets



Victoria


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Victoria



queen


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> queen


 
Liner


----------



## toppick08

Penn said:


> Liner



air


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> air



atmosphere


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> air



Clean


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Clean



Dirty!


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Dirty!


bacteria


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> bacteria



Water


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Water



sports


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> sports


 
heroes


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> heroes



TVshow


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> TVshow


 
NCIS - gotta admire Agent Gibbs!


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> NCIS - gotta admire Agent Gibbs!



CSI

Very true.


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> CSI
> 
> Very true.


 
FBI


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> FBI



morons


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> morons


 
buffoons


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> buffoons


 
Congress

(couldn't help it -- seemed to fit....)


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> Congress
> 
> (couldn't help it -- seemed to fit....)



pimps


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> pimps



escorts


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> escorts


 
tuxedo


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> tuxedo



junction


----------



## This_person

GopherM said:


> junction


conjunction (junction, what's your function?  Hooking up words, and phrases and clauses....)


----------



## GopherM

This_person said:


> conjunction (junction, what's your function?  Hooking up words, and phrases and clauses....)



juxtiposition


----------



## whome20603

GopherM said:


> juxtiposition



Random


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> Random



seldom


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> seldom


often


----------



## godsbutterfly

Occasionally


----------



## Penn

godsbutterfly said:


> Occasionally


 
randomly


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> randomly


 
arbitrarily


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> arbitrarily



focused


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> focused


 
spotlight


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> spotlight



hunting


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> hunting



bare  (yes, I know the proper spelling)


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> bare  (yes, I know the proper spelling)



cold


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> cold


 
hot


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> hot



body  :shrug:


----------



## RareBreed

Ironman62 said:


> body  :shrug:



figure


----------



## Ironman62

RareBreed said:


> figure



Skate


----------



## RareBreed

Ironman62 said:


> Skate



glide


----------



## Ironman62

RareBreed said:


> glide



slope


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> slope



Steep


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Steep



Cliff


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> Cliff



Hanger


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Hanger



Wire


----------



## This_person

Ironman62 said:


> Wire


telegraph


----------



## GopherM

This_person said:


> telegraph



send


----------



## whome20603

GopherM said:


> send



receive


----------



## This_person

whome20603 said:


> receive


give


----------



## twinoaks207

This_person said:


> give


 
gift


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> gift


 
present


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> present



here


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> here


 
there


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> there


 
everywhere


----------



## frozenrain

twinoaks207 said:


> everywhere



universal


----------



## twinoaks207

frozenrain said:


> universal


 
joint


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

twinoaks207 said:


> joint



juke


----------



## Penn

NorthBeachPerso said:


> juke


 
box


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> box



wooden


----------



## RareBreed

Ironman62 said:


> wooden



hard


----------



## This_person

RareBreed said:


> hard


diamond


----------



## RareBreed

This_person said:


> diamond



sparkle


----------



## tyky

RareBreed said:


> sparkle



shine


----------



## Bonehead

tyky said:


> shine



Moon


----------



## twinoaks207

Bonehead said:


> Moon


 
light


----------



## Bonehead

twinoaks207 said:


> light



Bulb


----------



## kelb

Bonehead said:


> Bulb



flower


----------



## Bonehead

kelb said:


> flower



Power !


----------



## tyky

Bonehead said:


> Power !



super


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> super


 

duper


----------



## GopherM

ImAChvyGirl said:


> duper



copier


----------



## Bonehead

GopherM said:


> copier



Jam     (dammit)


----------



## Penn

Bonehead said:


> Jam (dammit)


 
:fixit:


----------



## GopherM

Bonehead said:


> Jam     (dammit)



marmalade


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> marmalade


 
orange


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> orange



juice


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> juice


 
grapefruit


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> grapefruit



Peels


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Peels


 
facial


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> facial



hair


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> hair


 
shave


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> shave



clean


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> clean


 
shower 

(now, unfortunately, or I'll have no hot water!)


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> shower
> 
> (now, unfortunately, or I'll have no hot water!)



Drain

If you seen me after a 12 hour shift at the Plant, you would think I'm from Africa.


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Drain
> 
> If you seen me after a 12 hour shift at the Plant, you would think I'm from Africa.


 
unclog

(had to do yesterday -- yuck!!)


----------



## This_person

twinoaks207 said:


> unclog
> 
> (had to do yesterday -- yuck!!)


plunger


----------



## girlygirl87

This_person said:


> plunger



toilet


----------



## Bonehead

girlygirl87 said:


> toilet



Paper













 GG


----------



## girlygirl87

Bonehead said:


> Paper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG










PLASTIC


----------



## Bonehead

girlygirl87 said:


> PLASTIC



Wrap


----------



## girlygirl87

Bonehead said:


> Wrap



Cling


----------



## Bonehead

girlygirl87 said:


> Cling



Vine


----------



## This_person

Bonehead said:


> Vine


Vino


----------



## girlygirl87

This_person said:


> Vino



italian


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> italian



spaghetti


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> spaghetti



noooodles


----------



## GopherM

girlygirl87 said:


> noooodles



noggins


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> noggins


 
think


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> think


 
imagine


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> imagine



dream


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> dream


 
nightmare


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> nightmare


 
scary


----------



## Sonsie

twinoaks207 said:


> scary



movie


----------



## GopherM

Sonsie said:


> movie



theater


----------



## RareBreed

GopherM said:


> theater



performance


----------



## GopherM

RareBreed said:


> performance



endurance


----------



## Bonehead

GopherM said:


> endurance



Marathon


----------



## GopherM

Bonehead said:


> Marathon



Island


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> Island


 
tropical


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> tropical



fruit


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> fruit


 
pineapple


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> pineapple



grenade


----------



## Bronwyn

GopherM said:


> grenade



launcher


----------



## GopherM

Bronwyn said:


> launcher



rocket


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> rocket


 
pocket


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> pocket



pool


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> pool


 
float


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

twinoaks207 said:


> float



parade


----------



## GopherM

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> parade



bands


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> bands


 
marching


----------



## RareBreed

twinoaks207 said:


> marching



stomp


----------



## twinoaks207

RareBreed said:


> stomp


 
loud


----------



## Kain99

twinoaks207 said:


> loud



Thunder


----------



## twinoaks207

Kain99 said:


> Thunder


 
lightning


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> lightning



bug


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> bug


 
spider


----------



## Bonehead

twinoaks207 said:


> spider



Web


----------



## twinoaks207

Bonehead said:


> Web



caught


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> caught



arrested


----------



## Bonehead

GopherM said:


> arrested



Detained


----------



## Kain99

Bonehead said:


> Detained



Held


----------



## Bonehead

Kain99 said:


> Held



Lovingly

















 Kain !


----------



## Kain99

Bonehead said:


> Lovingly
> 
> 
> Kain !



Relationship!










Hiya Boner!


----------



## GopherM

Kain99 said:


> Relationship!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Boner!



counseling


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> counseling


 
couch


----------



## Bonehead

twinoaks207 said:


> couch



Therapy.


----------



## Bronwyn

Bonehead said:


> Therapy.



Physical


----------



## RareBreed

Bronwyn said:


> Physical



active


----------



## Bonehead

RareBreed said:


> active



Imagination.


----------



## twinoaks207

Bonehead said:


> Imagination.


 
fantasy


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> fantasy



dreamscape


----------



## Bronwyn

GopherM said:


> dreamscape



Day Dream


----------



## twinoaks207

Bronwyn said:


> Day Dream


 
inattention


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> inattention



what?


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> what?


 


huh?


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> huh?



But.....


----------



## This_person

Ironman62 said:


> But.....


A.D.D.


Oooh, look - something shiny!!


----------



## Ironman62

This_person said:


> A.D.D.
> 
> 
> Oooh, look - something shiny!!



B.C.


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> B.C.



Christmas


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Christmas


 
Noel


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Noel



Coward


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Coward


 
Hero


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Hero


 
Captain


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> Captain


 
Bravery


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Bravery


 
Loyalty


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> Loyalty



Slave


----------



## RareBreed

Ironman62 said:


> Slave



captive


----------



## GopherM

RareBreed said:


> captive



restrained


----------



## Bonehead

GopherM said:


> restrained



Detainee.


----------



## GopherM

Bonehead said:


> Detainee.



released


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> released



caught


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> caught


 
incarcerated


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Penn said:


> incarcerated


 

detained


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> detained


 
Lynched


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Lynched



repressed


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> repressed


 
prude


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> prude



Stupid


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Stupid



teenagers


----------



## This_person

GopherM said:


> teenagers


hormones


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> hormones



menstral


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> menstral



. (items inside the partheses are entered just to meet the word quota)


----------



## Bonehead

tyky said:


> menstral



Tampon.......gag cough hack.....


----------



## Penn

Bonehead said:


> Tampon.......gag cough hack.....


 
tubular


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> tubular



Long


----------



## MyPersonalDecoy

Ironman62 said:


> Long



small


----------



## This_person

MyPersonalDecoy said:


> small


Petite


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> Petite



tiny


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> tiny


 
dancer

(Elton JOhn fan, sorry!)


----------



## This_person

twinoaks207 said:


> dancer
> 
> (Elton JOhn fan, sorry!)


Pole

(naked woman fan, sorry!  )


----------



## twinoaks207

This_person said:


> Pole
> 
> (naked woman fan, sorry! )


 
vault

(think what you like, here! )


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> vault
> 
> (think what you like, here! )



rebar


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> rebar


 
concrete


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> concrete



road


----------



## This_person

toppick08 said:


> road


head


----------



## toppick08

This_person said:


> head



out


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> road


 
open


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> open



up.


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> up.


 
elevator


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> elevator



shaft


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> shaft


 
mining

(would have put "mine" but didn't want anyone to get any wrong ideas...)


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> mining
> 
> (would have put "mine" but didn't want anyone to get any wrong ideas...)


 
digging


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> digging



Grave


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Grave


 
cemetary


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> cemetary


 
pet


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> pet


 
King


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> King



Lion


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Lion


 
roar


----------



## Bonehead

twinoaks207 said:


> roar



Loud.


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Loud.



Jet


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> Jet



Propulsion.


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Propulsion.



Thrust


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Thrust


 
momentum


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> momentum



Speed


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> Speed



Kills !

J/K trap.


----------



## deino2002

Ironman62 said:


> Speed



accelerate


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Speed


 
accuracy


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> accuracy



Arrow


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Arrow


 
straight


----------



## deino2002

Ironman62 said:


> Arrow



Archery


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> straight


road


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Arrow



Pierce


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> road


 
travel

(Hi, sweetie!  )


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> road



Dusty


----------



## deino2002

Ironman62 said:


> Dusty



dingy


----------



## Ironman62

deino2002 said:


> dingy



Pink?


LOL


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Pink?
> 
> 
> LOL



pretty


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> pretty



Rose


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Rose



thorn


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> thorn



Ouch


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Ouch



bandaid


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> bandaid



Plastic


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Plastic



silicone


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> silicone



Breast


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Breast



chicken


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> chicken



Leg


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Leg



long


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> long



winded


----------



## FireBrand

GopherM said:


> winded


bagpipe


----------



## twinoaks207

FireBrand said:


> bagpipe


 
kilt


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> kilt



Renn Fest


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Renn Fest


 
medieval


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> medieval



Times


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Times


 
London


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> London



Fog


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Fog



mist


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> mist



Rain


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> Rain



Drops.


----------



## FireBrand

Bonehead said:


> Drops.


lemon


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> lemon



Pie


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Pie


custard


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> custard



Fork


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Fork


spoon


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> spoon



Soup


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Soup



chicken


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> chicken



Play


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Play



lottery


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> lottery


 
win


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> win



Vacation


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Vacation


 
beach


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> beach



Tan


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Tan


 
line


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> line



Thong


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Thong


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

floss


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> floss



String


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> floss


 


dental


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> String


 
bikini


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> dental



Paste


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Paste



tooth


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> tooth



ache


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> ache



back


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> back



there


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> there



where


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> where



you


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> you



me.


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> you



are


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> are



happy


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> happy



Smile


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> Smile



Laugh


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Smile



grin


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> grin



happy


----------



## sockgirl77

TWLs wife said:


> happy



Slap.


----------



## This_person

sockgirl77 said:


> Slap.


Tickle


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> Tickle



feather


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> feather


kinky


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> kinky



stinky


----------



## Kitten143

tyky said:


> stinky



Singerlady


----------



## tyky

Kitten143 said:


> Singerlady



hated


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> hated


maligned


----------



## twinoaks207

This_person said:


> maligned


 
slandered


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> slandered



biased


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> biased


 
lefty


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> lefty


righty


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> righty



Hands


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Hands


 
Applause


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Applause



clap


----------



## FireBrand

GopherM said:


> clap


thunder


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> thunder



boom


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> boom


 


FIREWORKS


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> FIREWORKS



hot dog


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> hot dog



hamburger


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> hamburger



grilled


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> grilled



barbeque


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> barbeque



chicken


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> chicken



bird


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> bird



nest


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> nest



egg


----------



## The_MailLadi

tyky said:


> egg[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> salad


----------



## tyky

The_MailLadi said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> egg[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shooter
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> The_MailLadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> shooter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jello
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fight
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mud
Click to expand...


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pies
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> pies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand
Click to expand...


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Sand


 
castles

(the quoter thingie is broked...)


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> castles
> 
> (the quoter thingie is broked...)




Waves  (thingie)


----------



## RareBreed

Ironman62 said:


> Waves  (thingie)



ripples


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Waves (thingie)


 
tsunami
(think I fixed it...)


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> tsunami
> (think I fixed it...)



Flood


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Flood


 
Levees


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Levees



Mardi Gras


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Mardi Gras


 
Celebration


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Celebration



Beads


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Beads


 
Rewards


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Rewards



Points


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Points


 
Headlights


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Headlights



Floaters


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Floaters


 
Life Savers


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Life Savers



Succulent


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Succulent


 
Fruity


----------



## BigTwink

Ironman62 said:


> Succulent


Spicy Bite (which I can't get because I don't have a 7-11 anymore!!)


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Fruity



Yogurt   :shrug:


----------



## Ironman62

BigTwink said:


> Spicy Bite (which I can't get because I don't have a 7-11 anymore!!)



Icy


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Icy



hot


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> hot



Touch


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Touch



feel


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> feel



Good


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Good



bad


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> bad



Breath


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Breath



mint


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> mint



uncirculated


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> uncirculated


 
valuable


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> valuable



Diamond


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Diamond


 
Tiara


----------



## Kain99

Penn said:


> Tiara



Crown


----------



## Penn

Kain99 said:


> Crown


 
Jewels


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Jewels



family


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> family



blood


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> blood


cells


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> cells


 
hives


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> hives


cortisone


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> cortisone


 
cream


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> cream



Whip


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Whip


 
Jiffy..........


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Jiffy..........



Sticky


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Sticky



bun


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> bun



breakfast


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> breakfast



burrito


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> burrito


heartburn


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> heartburn



medication


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> medication


drugs


----------



## Penn

This_person said:


> drugs


 
dosage


----------



## This_person

Penn said:


> dosage


Quantity


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> Quantity



total


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> total


summation


----------



## Kain99

This_person said:


> summation



jury


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> jury



duty


----------



## This_person

tyky said:


> duty


responsibility


----------



## GopherM

This_person said:


> responsibility



avoiding


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> avoiding


 
procrastinating


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> procrastinating



waiting


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> waiting



sitting


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> sitting


 
reclined


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> reclined



supine


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> supine


 
Laid-back


----------



## This_person

Penn said:


> Laid-back


relaxed


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> relaxed



chilled


----------



## Bonehead

tyky said:


> chilled



Champagne






hic, burp


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> chilled



champagne


----------



## This_person

frozenrain said:


> champagne


cork


----------



## whome20603

This_person said:


> cork



board


----------



## Kain99

whome20603 said:


> board



wood


----------



## Bonehead

Kain99 said:


> wood



Plank


----------



## Kain99

Bonehead said:


> Plank



Walk


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kain99 said:


> Walk


 

run


----------



## tyky

ImAChvyGirl said:


> run



marathon


----------



## LucyGirl

winner


----------



## Penn

LucyGirl said:


> winner


 
hero


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> hero



super


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> super



nova


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> nova


 
bossa


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> bossa


 
peon


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> peon



laborer


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> laborer


 
thankful


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> thankful



humble


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> humble


 
polite

(deja vu here, think we've done this sequence before...)


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> polite
> 
> (deja vu here, think we've done this sequence before...)





manners


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


> manners


etiquette


----------



## twinoaks207

FireBrand said:


> etiquette


 
classy


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> classy



decor


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> decor


 
country


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> country



Living


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Living



color


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> color



Rainbow


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Rainbow



Warrior


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Warrior


 
conqueror


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> conqueror



Braveheart


----------



## Kain99

Ironman62 said:


> Braveheart



War


----------



## Ironman62

Kain99 said:


> War



Cards


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Cards



deck


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> deck


 
flatten


----------



## Black-Francis

Penn said:


> flatten



grope


----------



## Bronwyn

Black-Francis said:


> grope



frisk


----------



## Ironman62

Bronwyn said:


> frisk



Play


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Play



Broadway


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> Broadway



actress


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> actress



Spotlight


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Spotlight



shine


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> shine



bright


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kain99 said:


> bright


 


dull


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> dull


 
opaque


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> opaque



xray


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> xray


 



bones


----------



## imatard

ImAChvyGirl said:


> bones


doctor


----------



## Penn

imatard said:


> doctor


 
physician


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> physician



Bills


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Bills


 
Buffalo


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Buffalo



cold


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> cold


polar


----------



## GopherM

FireBrand said:


> polar



equitorial


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> polar


 
express


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> express



mail


----------



## sunflower

tyky said:


> mail


truck


----------



## tyky

sunflower said:


> truck



rig


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> rig



fix


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> fix



repair


----------



## Bonehead

tyky said:


> repair



Man


----------



## imatard

Bonehead said:


> Man



woman


----------



## Penn

imatard said:


> woman


 
roar!


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> roar!



tornado


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> tornado



valley


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> valley



mountain


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> mountain



snow


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> snow



storm


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> storm



hurricane


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> hurricane



lamp


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> lamp



lava


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> lava



field


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> field



corn


----------



## imatard

frozenrain said:


> corn



ear


----------



## whome20603

imatard said:


> ear



listen


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> listen



talk


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> talk



radio


----------



## frozenrain

whome20603 said:


> radio



transistor     (sorry it reminds me of LOST)


----------



## whome20603

frozenrain said:


> transistor     (sorry it reminds me of LOST)



signal


----------



## GopherM

whome20603 said:


> signal



flare


----------



## rich70

GopherM said:


> flare



gun


----------



## Kain99

rich70 said:


> gun


bullets


----------



## rich70

Kain99 said:


> bullets



Washington

(basketball team, not the streets)


----------



## Penn

rich70 said:


> Washington
> 
> (basketball team, not the streets)


 
Monument


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> Monument



tribute


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> tribute



Memorial


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> Memorial



wreath


----------



## Bonehead

Kain99 said:


> wreath



Christmas


----------



## tyky

Bonehead said:


> Christmas



Santa


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> Santa



Secret


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Secret


 
Personal


----------



## godsbutterfly

Penn said:


> Personal



Intimate


----------



## hotmomma

godsbutterfly said:


> Intimate



contact


----------



## Ironman62

hotmomma said:


> contact



Lens


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Lens


 
Binoculars


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Binoculars



Tom


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Tom



Uncle


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> Uncle



family


----------



## imatard

tyky said:


> family



friends


----------



## godsbutterfly

imatard said:


> friends



pals


----------



## Ironman62

godsbutterfly said:


> pals



Pen


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Pen


 
right!!


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> right!!



Dude


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Dude



Dudette


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> Dudette



Smurfette


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Smurfette



Sensuous


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> Sensuous



Private


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Private



Parts


----------



## godsbutterfly

GopherM said:


> Parts



seperate


----------



## Ironman62

godsbutterfly said:


> seperate



laundry


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> laundry


 
detergent


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> detergent


 
bleach


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> bleach



dye


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> dye


 
twisted


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> twisted



bent


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> bent



corrupt


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> corrupt


 
crooked(like an arrow)


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> crooked(like an arrow)



straight


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> straight



hetrosexual


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> hetrosexual



metrosexual


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> metrosexual



murse  (the man purse)


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> murse  (the man purse)



fannypack


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> fannypack


 
packwabbit


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> packwabbit



Wewaxation


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Wewaxation



silly


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> silly



Putty


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> silly


 
inane


----------



## imatard

Penn said:


> inane



crazy


----------



## GopherM

imatard said:


> crazy



horse


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> horse



Bite


----------



## This_person

Ironman62 said:


> Bite


oral


----------



## Ironman62

This_person said:


> oral



Hygiene


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Hygiene



dental


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> dental



Exam


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Exam



rectal


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> rectal



Probe


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Probe



stick


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> stick



Shove


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Shove



push


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> push



Lubrication


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Lubrication



slippery


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> slippery



Ice


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Ice



scrapper


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> scrapper



Sharp


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Sharp



needle


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> needle



Pin


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Pin



drop


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> drop



Out


----------



## Bonehead

tyky said:


> drop



cloth


----------



## GopherM

Bonehead said:


> cloth



fabric


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> fabric



softener


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> softener



water


----------



## Ironman62

HazelIrishEyes said:


> water



Falls


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Ironman62 said:


> Falls



Niagra


----------



## Ironman62

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Niagra



Honeymoon


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Ironman62 said:


> Honeymoon



Love


----------



## Ironman62

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Love



Kiss


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Ironman62 said:


> Kiss



french


----------



## Ironman62

HazelIrishEyes said:


> french



Manicure


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Ironman62 said:


> Manicure



pedicure


----------



## Ironman62

HazelIrishEyes said:


> pedicure



Facial


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Facial



massage


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> massage



massues?


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> massage



Relax


----------



## imatard

Ironman62 said:


> Relax


nap


----------



## Kain99

imatard said:


> nap



snore


----------



## GopherM

Kain99 said:


> snore



sleepless


----------



## Bonehead

GopherM said:


> sleepless



nights.


----------



## citizen_fear

Bonehead said:


> nights.



Working


----------



## Penn

citizen_fear said:


> Working


 
Occupation


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Occupation



Payday


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Payday



bills


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> bills



Checks


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Checks



Wic


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Wic



Happy


----------



## muttdog

Ironman62 said:


> Happy



Days


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> Days



nights


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> nights



dark


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> dark



ghost


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> ghost



Stories


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Stories



skyscraper


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

GopherM said:


> skyscraper


 

Heights


----------



## Ironman62

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Heights



Capital


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Ironman62 said:


> Capital



letters


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> letters



mail


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> mail



stamp


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

HazelIrishEyes said:


> stamp


 


INK


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

ImAChvyGirl said:


> INK



tattoo


----------



## Ironman62

HazelIrishEyes said:


> tattoo



Picture


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> Picture



Perfect


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Perfect



Woman


----------



## whome20603

Bonehead said:


> Perfect



Storm


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

whome20603 said:


> Storm



watch


----------



## whome20603

HazelIrishEyes said:


> watch



out


----------



## nachomama

whome20603 said:


> out



house


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

whome20603 said:


> out



for


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

nachomama said:


> house



party


----------



## whome20603

HazelIrishEyes said:


> party



pooper


----------



## Bonehead

HazelIrishEyes said:


> party



Girl


----------



## Bonehead

whome20603 said:


> pooper



Scooper


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Bonehead said:


> Scooper



shovel


----------



## Bonehead

HazelIrishEyes said:


> shovel



Tool


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Bonehead said:


> Tool



wrench


----------



## Bonehead

HazelIrishEyes said:


> wrench



Cresent


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Bonehead said:


> Cresent



roll


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

HazelIrishEyes said:


> roll


 



jelly


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

ImAChvyGirl said:


> jelly



toast


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

HazelIrishEyes said:


> toast


 


butter


----------



## tyky

ImAChvyGirl said:


> butter



fat


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> fat



lard


----------



## whome20603

HazelIrishEyes said:


> lard



@$$ (sorry, it's the first thing I thought of, hehe)


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

whome20603 said:


> @$$ (sorry, it's the first thing I thought of, hehe)



hole!


----------



## whome20603

HazelIrishEyes said:


> hole!



dig


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

whome20603 said:


> dig



dirt


----------



## rich70

HazelIrishEyes said:


> dirt



bag


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

rich70 said:


> bag


----------



## rich70

HazelIrishEyes said:


> View attachment 64067



 I see you're happy that you figured it out.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

rich70 said:


> I see you're happy that you figured it out.



I am it took me forever!!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

anyways back to the game


paper


----------



## rich70

HazelIrishEyes said:


> I am it took me forever!!


Woohoo!!



HazelIrishEyes said:


> anyways back to the game
> 
> 
> paper


tree


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

rich70 said:


> Woohoo!!
> 
> tree




leaf


----------



## rich70

HazelIrishEyes said:


> leaf



green


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

rich70 said:


> green



pink


----------



## rich70

HazelIrishEyes said:


> pink



elephants


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

rich70 said:


> elephants





cows


----------



## rich70

HazelIrishEyes said:


> cows



milk


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

rich70 said:


> milk



whole


----------



## rich70

HazelIrishEyes said:


> whole



doughnut


----------



## Penn

rich70 said:


> doughnut


 
eclair


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> eclair



french


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> french


snails


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> snails


 
nightcrawlers


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> nightcrawlers



bait


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> bait



Eggs


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Eggs


Benedict


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> Benedict



Scrapple


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Scrapple


Snapple


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> Snapple



Peach


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Peach


fuzz


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> fuzz



taste


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Ironman62 said:


> taste



bud


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

HazelIrishEyes said:


> bud


 


frosty


----------



## GheyD

ImAChvyGirl said:


> frosty



snowMAN


----------



## tyky

GheyD said:


> snowMAN



woman


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> woman



B*tchy


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

HazelIrishEyes said:


> B*tchy


 

mean


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> mean


 
lean


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> lean



turkey


----------



## frozenrain

whome20603 said:


> turkey



cold


----------



## whome20603

frozenrain said:


> cold



ice


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> ice



tea


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> tea






high


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> high



stoned


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> stoned



 bludgeoned


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> bludgeoned



hospitalized  (Frozenrain...where you been?  Haven't seen you here in a while or I'm blind and just missed you).


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> hospitalized (Frozenrain...where you been? Haven't seen you here in a while or I'm blind and just missed you).


 
absenteeism


----------



## Black-Francis

Penn said:


> absenteeism



grope


----------



## Penn

Black-Francis said:


> grope


 
clueless


----------



## Bonehead

Penn said:


> clueless



Black Francis


----------



## Penn

Bonehead said:


> Black Francis


 
dipshaitt!


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> dipshaitt!



BAD


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> BAD


 
Psychotic


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Psychotic



Crazy


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Crazy


 
Reflexiveness


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Reflexiveness



huh?  Sex?


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> huh? Sex?


 
Gay??


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Gay??



Homo


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Homo


 
Nomo!


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Nomo!



Femo


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Femo



Demo


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> Demo



trial


----------



## muttdog

GopherM said:


> trial



court


----------



## GopherM

muttdog said:


> court



spark


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> spark


 
flame


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> flame



torch


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> flame



Burn


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Burn



Notice


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> Notice



Employment


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> Notice



memo


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> memo



ignore


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> ignore



Signs


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Signs



stop


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> stop



never


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> never



ever


----------



## somdfunguy

tyky said:


> ever



Pickles


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> ever



changing


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> changing



lanes


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> lanes



bowling


----------



## toppick08

GopherM said:


> bowling



green


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> green



verdant


----------



## GheyD

GopherM said:


> verdant



naivety


----------



## GopherM

GheyD said:


> naivety



fresh


----------



## FireBrand

GopherM said:


> fresh


homegrown


----------



## Bonehead

FireBrand said:


> homegrown



Tomatoes.


----------



## toppick08

Bonehead said:


> Tomatoes.



cages


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> cages



birds


----------



## GopherM

Kain99 said:


> birds



Hitchcock


----------



## Bonehead

GopherM said:


> Hitchcock



Scary.


----------



## Kain99

Bonehead said:


> Scary.



Rollercoaster


----------



## GypsyQueen

Kain99 said:


> Rollercoaster



fast


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


> fast



car


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> car



wash


----------



## GypsyQueen

whome20603 said:


> wash



clean


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> clean



soap


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> soap



dishes


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> dishes



glass


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> glass



window


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> window



licker


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> licker



 tastebuds


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> tastebuds



sour


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> sour



pucker


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> pucker



kiss


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> kiss



butterfly


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> butterfly



wings


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> wings



bird


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> wings


 

flight


----------



## tyky

ImAChvyGirl said:


> flight



plan


----------



## GypsyQueen

ImAChvyGirl said:


> flight



aircraft


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> aircraft



controller


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> controller



electronic


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> electronic



remote


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> remote



location


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> location



area


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> area



suburb


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> suburb



neighborhood


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> neighborhood



neighbor


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> neighbor



friendly


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> friendly



nosey


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> nosey



gossip


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> gossip



drama


----------



## whome20603

HazelIrishEyes said:


> drama



queen


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

whome20603 said:


> queen



king


----------



## Bonehead

HazelIrishEyes said:


> king



Crown


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Bonehead said:


> Crown



tooth


----------



## Bonehead

HazelIrishEyes said:


> tooth



Ache


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Bonehead said:


> Ache



hurt


----------



## Bonehead

HazelIrishEyes said:


> hurt



Feelings


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Bonehead said:


> Feelings



emotions


----------



## GopherM

HazelIrishEyes said:


> emotions



psychotic


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

GopherM said:


> psychotic



skitzo


----------



## GopherM

HazelIrishEyes said:


> skitzo



mousebaby (Wildcherry, aka whatever else MPD might show up)


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

GopherM said:


> mousebaby (Wildcherry, aka whatever else MPD might show up)





Looney


----------



## GopherM

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Looney



asylum


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

GopherM said:


> asylum



PaddedRoom*


----------



## GopherM

HazelIrishEyes said:


> PaddedRoom*



restraints


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

GopherM said:


> restraints



sedative


----------



## GopherM

HazelIrishEyes said:


> sedative



sermon


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

GopherM said:


> sermon



priest


----------



## GopherM

HazelIrishEyes said:


> priest



Judas


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

GopherM said:


> Judas



hebrew?


----------



## GopherM

HazelIrishEyes said:


> hebrew?



circumcised


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

GopherM said:


> circumcised



foreskin!


----------



## GopherM

HazelIrishEyes said:


> foreskin!



wallet  (they're very soft but take a long time to get enough material to make)


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

GopherM said:


> wallet  (they're very soft but take a long time to get enough material to make)







Purse


----------



## GopherM

HazelIrishEyes said:


> View attachment 64283
> 
> 
> 
> Purse



pucker  (and back to work!)


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

GopherM said:


> pucker  (and back to work!)



lips


----------



## Bonehead

HazelIrishEyes said:


> lips



Sealed


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Bonehead said:


> Sealed



opened


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> opened



closed


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> closed



shut


----------



## whome20603

HazelIrishEyes said:


> shut



up


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

whome20603 said:


> up



down


----------



## whome20603

HazelIrishEyes said:


> down
> 
> View attachment 64287



spout


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

whome20603 said:


> spout



water


----------



## whome20603

HazelIrishEyes said:


> water



fall


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

whome20603 said:


> fall



far


----------



## whome20603

HazelIrishEyes said:


> far



away


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

whome20603 said:


> away



vacation


----------



## whome20603

HazelIrishEyes said:


> vacation



house (I could do this all day )


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> house (I could do this all day )



party


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> party



late


----------



## frozenrain

HazelIrishEyes said:


> late



afternoon


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> afternoon



tea


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> tea



bag


----------



## This_person

muttdog said:


> bag


eyes


----------



## Bonehead

This_person said:


> eyes



wide


----------



## sunflower

Bonehead said:


> wide


----------



## Ironman62

sunflower said:


>



Hole


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Hole


 
butt.....


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> butt.....



Snort


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Snort



laugh


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> laugh


 
anecdote


----------



## muttdog

Penn said:


> anecdote



joke


----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


> joke



tease


----------



## Bonehead

whome20603 said:


> tease



Strip.


----------



## tyky

Bonehead said:


> Strip.



naked


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> naked



clothed


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> clothed



dressed


----------



## Sonsie

tyky said:


> dressed



down


----------



## This_person

Sonsie said:


> down


gone


----------



## GopherM

This_person said:


> gone



forgotten


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> forgotten


 
obituary


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> obituary



Pine


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Ironman62 said:


> Pine


 


box


----------



## Ironman62

ImAChvyGirl said:


> box



Nails


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Ironman62 said:


> Nails


 


hammer


----------



## Ironman62

ImAChvyGirl said:


> hammer



Tap


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Tap



finger


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> finger



Juice


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Juice



  what made you think of juice





orange


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> what made you think of juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orange



Julius

I'm a guy  :shrug:


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Julius
> 
> I'm a guy  :shrug:



mall


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> mall



Court


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Court



date


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> date



Dinner


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Dinner



lunch


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> lunch



Sandwich


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Sandwich



deli


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> deli



Snack


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Snack



chips...


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> chips...



Onion


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Onion


 
cheddar


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> cheddar



Sharp


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Sharp


 
G-Flat


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> G-Flat



G-Spot


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> G-Spot


 
spot on


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> spot on



off


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> off


 
topic


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> topic



Babes


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Babes


 
Toyland


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Toyland



Holiday


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Holiday



Christmas


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> Christmas



Lights


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Lights



camera


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> camera



Action


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Action



hero


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> hero



Cartoon


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Cartoon



character


----------



## hotmomma

GopherM said:


> character



animation


----------



## Ironman62

hotmomma said:


> animation



Disney


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Disney


 
castle


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> castle



Sand


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Sand


 
beach


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> beach



Fun


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Fun


 
sun


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> sun



Tan


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Tan


 
line


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> line



Walk


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Walk


 
Cash


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> Cash



Credit


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Credit



payment


----------



## Bonehead

GopherM said:


> payment



Due


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Bonehead said:


> Due



date


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> date



time


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> time



opportunity


----------



## This_person

GopherM said:


> opportunity


knocking


----------



## tyky

This_person said:


> knocking



boots


----------



## godsbutterfly

tyky said:


> boots



Stetson


----------



## tyky

godsbutterfly said:


> Stetson


cologne


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> cologne



Ralph


----------



## whome20603

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Ralph



Christmas


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

whome20603 said:


> Christmas



*BBGun*


----------



## muttdog

HazelIrishEyes said:


> *BBGun*



daisy


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

muttdog said:


> daisy



Rose


----------



## Penn

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Rose


 
thorn


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> thorn



ouch


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> ouch


 
prick!


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> prick!



jerk


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> jerk



Movie


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Movie



silent


----------



## Bonehead

GopherM said:


> silent



Killer


----------



## This_person

Bonehead said:


> Killer


Manson


----------



## Bonehead

This_person said:


> Manson



Squeaky (Frome)


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Bonehead said:


> Squeaky (Frome)



loud


----------



## muttdog

HazelIrishEyes said:


> loud


quiet


----------



## Bonehead

muttdog said:


> quiet



Mouse


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Bonehead said:


> Mouse


 
rat


----------



## Ironman62

ImAChvyGirl said:


> rat



Trap


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Trap


 
snare


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> snare



KILL


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> KILL



murder


----------



## TwistedDiamond

tyky said:


> murder



abort


----------



## muttdog

TwistedDiamond said:


> abort



stop


----------



## TwistedDiamond

muttdog said:


> stop



sign


----------



## Ironman62

TwistedDiamond said:


> sign



Peace


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Ironman62 said:


> Peace



love


----------



## Ironman62

TwistedDiamond said:


> love



Sex


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Sex


 
gender


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> gender



Club


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> Club



Exclusive


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Exclusive



Tie


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Tie


 
knot


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> knot



Cut


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Cut



eliminate


----------



## FireBrand

GopherM said:


> eliminate


filter


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> filter



air


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> air


head


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> head



cold


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> cold


sneeze


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> sneeze



achoo


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> achoo


bless you


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> bless you



thank you


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> thank you


 
welcome


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> welcome



mat


----------



## bcp

TWLs wife said:


> mat


Gym


----------



## TWLs wife

bcp said:


> Gym



workout


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> workout



muscle


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> muscle



warneckutz


----------



## sunflower

Thanks for that


----------



## TWLs wife

sunflower said:


> Thanks for that



You're welcome


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> You're welcome


fftrack:  (again)


----------



## FireBrand

GopherM said:


> fftrack: (again)


diverted


----------



## twinoaks207

FireBrand said:


> diverted


 
detoured


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> detoured



around


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> around


 
mound


----------



## muttdog

Penn said:


> mound



hill


----------



## GopherM

muttdog said:


> hill



climber


----------



## Bonehead

GopherM said:


> climber



Expert


----------



## Black-Francis

Bonehead said:


> Expert



Crocs


----------



## toppick08

Black-Francis said:


> Crocs



cool


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> cool



cold


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> cold


 

ICE


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> ICE


melt


----------



## frozenrain

muttdog said:


> melt



tuna


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> tuna


piano


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> piano



keys


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> keys


ivory


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> ivory



white


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> white



undies


----------



## TWLs wife

GopherM said:


> undies



tidy whities


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> tidy whities



skivies


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> skivies



knickers


----------



## GheyD

frozenrain said:


> knickers



bockers


----------



## frozenrain

GheyD said:


> bockers



glory


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> glory



fame


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> fame



Rich


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Rich



decadent


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> decadent



poor


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> poor


downtrodden


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> downtrodden



Box


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Box



car


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> car



Match


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Match



fire


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> fire



Burn


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Burn



sun


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> sun


burn


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> burn


hot


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> hot



spicy


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> spicy



sweet


----------



## Bonehead

muttdog said:


> sweet



Sugar


----------



## Kain99

Bonehead said:


> Sugar



cavities


----------



## Bonehead

Kain99 said:


> cavities



Teeth


----------



## Penn

Bonehead said:


> Teeth


 
zipper


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> zipper



Tongue


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> Tongue



Cheek


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Cheek



Nose


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> Nose



Blow


----------



## Kain99

Bonehead said:


> Cheek



Pink!

Check your email Ironman....


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Pink!
> 
> Check your email Ironman....


albino


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> albino



Frog


OK, Kain99


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Frog
> 
> 
> OK, Kain99


 
princess


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> princess



Midnight


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Midnight


 
pumpkin


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> pumpkin



Glass


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Glass


crystal


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> crystal



Ball


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Ball



baseball


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> baseball


 
pitcher


----------



## muttdog

twinoaks207 said:


> pitcher



catcher


----------



## Bonehead

muttdog said:


> catcher



Mitt


----------



## Kain99

Bonehead said:


> Mitt


Oven


----------



## muttdog

Kain99 said:


> Oven



stove


----------



## Bonehead

muttdog said:


> stove



Pipe


----------



## TWLs wife

Bonehead said:


> Pipe



Water


----------



## Bonehead

TWLs wife said:


> Water



Board (couldn't help myself)


----------



## whome20603

Bonehead said:


> Board (couldn't help myself)



Mommy

(hi Vrai )


----------



## TWLs wife

whome20603 said:


> Mommy
> 
> (hi Vrai )



Daddy


----------



## muttdog

TWLs wife said:


> Daddy



child


----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


> child



proof


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> proof


 
pudding


----------



## muttdog

Penn said:


> pudding



jello


----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


> jello



shots


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> shots


 

tequlia


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> tequlia



worm


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> worm



Zipper


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Zipper


 
unzipped


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> unzipped



hang


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> hang


 
tag


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> tag



Discount


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Discount


cheap


----------



## GopherM

FireBrand said:


> cheap



slut


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> slut


 
hooker


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> hooker


headers


----------



## GopherM

FireBrand said:


> headers



falls


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> falls


 
rapids


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> rapids



wild


----------



## Bonehead

TWLs wife said:


> wild



Man      (saw some last night !!!!!)


----------



## Kain99

Bonehead said:


> Man      (saw some last night !!!!!)



Woman!


----------



## Bonehead

Kain99 said:


> Woman!



Crazy (saw some of them too)


----------



## Penn

Bonehead said:


> Crazy (saw some of them too)


 
Loco


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Loco


 
steer


----------



## Bonehead

twinoaks207 said:


> steer



Steak        (yummy)


----------



## twinoaks207

Bonehead said:


> Steak (yummy)


 
potato


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> potato


 
tater


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> tater



Tots


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> Tots



Little


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Little



Ants


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Ants


 
pants


----------



## Bonehead

twinoaks207 said:


> pants



Hot


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Hot



A_ss


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> A_ss



Horses


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Horses



Power


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Ironman62 said:


> Power


 


electricity


----------



## Ironman62

ImAChvyGirl said:


> electricity



Amps


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Amps



power


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> power



cord


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> cord


 

rip


----------



## GypsyQueen

ImAChvyGirl said:


> rip



cut


----------



## twinoaks207

GypsyQueen said:


> cut


 
muscles


----------



## whome20603

twinoaks207 said:


> muscles



War


----------



## hotmomma

whome20603 said:


> War



peace


----------



## twinoaks207

hotmomma said:


> peace


 
prize


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> prize



possession


----------



## muttdog

toppick08 said:


> possession



own


----------



## Ironman62

muttdog said:


> own



Rent


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Rent



Broadway


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> Broadway



Play


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Play



Station


----------



## rich70

GopherM said:


> Station



train


----------



## GopherM

rich70 said:


> train



locomotive


----------



## Bonehead

rich70 said:


> train



Wreck


----------



## muttdog

Bonehead said:


> Wreck



crash


----------



## GopherM

muttdog said:


> crash



reboot


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> reboot



start


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> start


 


finish


----------



## Bonehead

tyky said:


> start



walking


----------



## tyky

Bonehead said:


> walking



skipping


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> skipping



jumping


----------



## Bonehead

muttdog said:


> jumping



Jacks


----------



## tyky

Bonehead said:


> Jacks



flap


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> flap


 


mud


----------



## Ironman62

ImAChvyGirl said:


> mud



Wet


----------



## hotmomma

Ironman62 said:


> Wet



rain


----------



## Ironman62

hotmomma said:


> rain



Shower


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Shower


 
downpour


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> downpour



swim


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> swim


 
sink


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> sink



drain


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> drain


 
disposal


----------



## Bonehead

Penn said:


> disposal



Garbage


----------



## GopherM

Bonehead said:


> Garbage



data


----------



## Bonehead

GopherM said:


> data



Base


----------



## GopherM

Bonehead said:


> Base



jumper


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> jumper


 
Bridge


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Bridge



span


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> span



spic (as in 'spic and span')


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> spic (as in 'spic and span')


 
Pop*sical*

(beat that one!)


----------



## Bonehead

Penn said:


> Pop*sical*
> 
> (beat that one!)



Stick (popsicle)


----------



## Bonehead

frozenrain said:


> spic (as in 'spic and span')



(bogus)


----------



## muttdog

Bonehead said:


> Stick



poke


----------



## Bonehead

muttdog said:


> poke



Slow


----------



## GopherM

Bonehead said:


> Slow



burn


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> burn



melt


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> melt



tuna


----------



## Bonehead

tyky said:


> tuna



Fish (is so delish, tuna, tuna, tuna fish)


----------



## tyky

Bonehead said:


> Fish (is so delish, tuna, tuna, tuna fish)



fried


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> fried



Rice


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> Rice



Bowl


----------



## Black-Francis

Bonehead said:


> Bowl



weed


----------



## Kain99

Black-Francis said:


> weed



jail


----------



## Bonehead

Kain99 said:


> jail



Bait !!


----------



## Kain99

Bonehead said:


> Bait !!



OMG! 

Fishing


----------



## Bonehead

Kain99 said:


> OMG!
> 
> Fishing



Pole (wink wink)


----------



## Kain99

Bonehead said:


> Pole (wink wink)


----------



## GopherM

Bonehead said:


> Pole (wink wink)



vault


----------



## Bonehead

GopherM said:


> vault



Bank


----------



## muttdog

Bonehead said:


> Bank



river


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> river



boat


----------



## Bonehead

tyky said:


> boat



Motor


----------



## Penn

Bonehead said:


> Motor


 
Scooter


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Scooter



Pie


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> Pie



chart


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> chart



bedside


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> bedside


 
manners


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> manners



etiquette


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> etiquette


 
croquette


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> croquette



game


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> game


 
puzzle


----------



## muttdog

Penn said:


> puzzle


toy


----------



## Kain99

muttdog said:


> toy



smile


----------



## Bonehead

Kain99 said:


> smile



Sly


----------



## GopherM

Bonehead said:


> Sly



cunning


----------



## Bonehead

GopherM said:


> cunning



Linguist


----------



## GopherM

Bonehead said:


> Linguist



interpreter


----------



## Bonehead

GopherM said:


> interpreter



Translate


----------



## muttdog

Bonehead said:


> Translate



speak


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> speak


 

silence


----------



## Bonehead

ImAChvyGirl said:


> silence



Quiet


----------



## GopherM

Bonehead said:


> Translate



rotate


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> rotate


 
skew


----------



## muttdog

Penn said:


> skew


stab


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> stab


 

knife


----------



## Bonehead

ImAChvyGirl said:


> knife



Pocket


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Bonehead said:


> Pocket


 


pool


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> pool


swim


----------



## Bonehead

muttdog said:


> swim



Stroke    (keep it clean)


----------



## toppick08

Bonehead said:


> Stroke    (keep it clean)





back


----------



## Bonehead

toppick08 said:


> back



Down


----------



## toppick08

Bonehead said:


> Down



under


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> under



pressure


----------



## toppick08

GopherM said:


> pressure



cooker


----------



## whome20603

toppick08 said:


> cooker



chef


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> chef



hat


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> hat


 
helmet


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> helmet



baseball


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> baseball


 
bat


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> bat



swing


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> swing


 
tire


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> tire



iron


----------



## Bonehead

toppick08 said:


> iron



Man


----------



## toppick08

Bonehead said:


> Man



show


----------



## twinoaks207

Bonehead said:


> Man


 
woman

(took a detour for bread and if)


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> woman
> 
> (took a detour for bread and if)





sweet


----------



## Bonehead

twinoaks207 said:


> woman
> 
> (took a detour for bread and if)



Incomprehensible (or maybe it is just me)


----------



## twinoaks207

Bonehead said:


> Incomprehensible (or maybe it is just me)


 
  ADD    (me -- http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/42343-long-time-no-hear.html#post3794290)


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> ADD (me -- http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/42343-long-time-no-hear.html#post3794290)


 
cartwheel (dinner)


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> cartwheel (dinner)



Exercise


----------



## muttdog

Ironman62 said:


> Exercise


situps


----------



## Bonehead

muttdog said:


> situps



Pushup


----------



## GheyD

Bonehead said:


> Pushup



pushin


----------



## muttdog

GheyD said:


> pushin



pullout


----------



## GheyD

muttdog said:


> pullout



stool


----------



## GopherM

GheyD said:


> stool



specimen


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> specimen


 
beaker


----------



## FireBrand

twinoaks207 said:


> beaker


vial


----------



## twinoaks207

FireBrand said:


> vile


 
concoction


----------



## FireBrand

twinoaks207 said:


> concoction


brew


----------



## twinoaks207

FireBrand said:


> brew


 
Guinness


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> Guinness



Draft


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Draft



dodger


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> dodger


 
Canada


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> Canada



Maple


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> Maple


 
syrup


----------



## Bonehead

twinoaks207 said:


> Guinness



Stout !!!!!! Yes I am


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Maple


 
Syrup(you guys/gals are too quick!)


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Syrup(you guys/gals are too quick!)



pancakes


----------



## Bonehead

tyky said:


> pancakes



Hot....................speaking of hot hey TYKy


----------



## tyky

Bonehead said:


> Hot....................speaking of hot hey TYKy



cold

 Bone


----------



## GopherM

Bonehead said:


> Hot....................speaking of hot hey TYKy



peppery


----------



## Bonehead

GopherM said:


> peppery



Taste


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Taste



Contest


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> Contest



STRENGTH


----------



## tyky

Bonehead said:


> STRENGTH



full


----------



## Bonehead

tyky said:


> full



Glass                               vs. half full


----------



## tyky

Bonehead said:


> Glass                               vs. half full



house


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> house



Party


----------



## Bonehead

tyky said:


> house



Partay......party!!!!!!!


----------



## Penn

Bonehead said:


> Partay......party!!!!!!!


 
Reunion


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Partay......party!!!!!!!



Toga


----------



## Bonehead

Bonehead said:


> Partay......party!!!!!!!



Damn, warming.


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Reunion



Class


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Damn, warming.



Beer break time   Can't keep up.


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Class


 
Action


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Action



Hero


----------



## Bonehead

Go man.


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Go man.



Work at 5am, but will have a extra for you and Penn.


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> Work at 5am, but will have a extra for you and Penn.



Me at 530 what the F ? do you you mean.


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Me at 530 what the F ? do you you mean.



Beer (man)


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Beer (man)


 
Delivery


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Delivery



Tip


----------



## Bonehead

[FONTThank you Man="Arial Black"][/FONT]


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> [FONTThank you Man="Arial Black"][/FONT]



LOL, Any time


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> LOL, Any time



Travel


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Travel



Camper


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Camper


 
Happy(thanks for the extra)


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Happy


Birthday


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> Birthday



Candle


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> Birthday


 
Blowout


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Blowout


firestone


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> firestone


 
Radial


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Radial


saw


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> saw



Eye


----------



## twinoaks207

Kain99 said:


> Eye


 
seeing  (...who's in chat -- it's dead!)


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> seeing (...who's in chat -- it's dead!)


 
Observing


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Observing



supervising


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> supervising


 
Managing


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Managing



evaluating


----------



## tygrace

twinoaks207 said:


> evaluating



testing


----------



## GheyD

tygrace said:


> testing



testes


----------



## tyky

GheyD said:


> testes



balls


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> balls



Beach


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Beach



towel


----------



## Bonehead

tyky said:


> towel



Head


----------



## tyky

Bonehead said:


> Head



bobble


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> bobble


 
error


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> error



mistake


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> mistake


 
prone


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> prone



Idiot


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Idiot



stupid


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> stupid


 
maroon


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> maroon



fool


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> fool



April


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> April



Showers


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Showers



Bath


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Bath



Clean


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Clean



soap


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> soap



Bar


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Bar



beer


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> beer



Drunk


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Drunk




Dizzy


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Dizzy



Jail


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Jail



Bait


----------



## sunflower

TWLs wife said:


> Bait


 

hook


----------



## Ironman62

sunflower said:


> hook



Point


----------



## TWLs wife

sunflower said:


> hook



fish


----------



## sunflower

Ironman62 said:


> Point


finger


----------



## Ironman62

sunflower said:


> finger



Nail


----------



## sunflower

Ironman62 said:


> Nail


hammer


----------



## Ironman62

sunflower said:


> hammer



Head


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Head



shoulders


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> shoulders



Cream


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Cream


 
Puff


----------



## sunflower

Penn said:


> Puff


 

smoke


----------



## TWLs wife

sunflower said:


> smoke



steam


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> steam


 
vent


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> vent



release


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> release


 
unbind


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> unbind



relax


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> relax


vegetate


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> vegetate



chill


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> chill



Shiver


----------



## muttdog

GopherM said:


> Shiver



shake


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> shake



milk


----------



## frozenrain

Bronwyn said:


> milk



bottle


----------



## hotmomma

frozenrain said:


> bottle



baby


----------



## Bronwyn

hotmomma said:


> baby



burp


----------



## tyky

Bronwyn said:


> burp



gas


----------



## Bronwyn

tyky said:


> gas



expensive


----------



## Ironman62

Bronwyn said:


> expensive



Gold


----------



## Bronwyn

Ironman62 said:


> Gold



teeth


----------



## Ironman62

Bronwyn said:


> teeth



Crown


----------



## Bronwyn

Ironman62 said:


> Crown



Prince


----------



## Ironman62

Bronwyn said:


> Prince



Charming


----------



## Bronwyn

Ironman62 said:


> Charming



sweet


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> sweet


syrup


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> syrup



pancakes


----------



## Ironman62

Bronwyn said:


> pancakes



Sausage


----------



## Bronwyn

Ironman62 said:


> Sausage



links


----------



## Ironman62

Bronwyn said:


> links



Web


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Web



site


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> site



Tent


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Tent



camp


----------



## Bronwyn

Ironman62 said:


> Tent



camp


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> camp





Bronwyn said:


> camp



Fire


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Fire



burn


----------



## Bronwyn

TWLs wife said:


> burn



DVD


----------



## Ironman62

Bronwyn said:


> DVD



disk


----------



## Bronwyn

Ironman62 said:


> disk



frisbee


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> frisbee


ufo


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> ufo



Hunter


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Hunter



gatherer


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> gatherer



Leader


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Leader



wire


----------



## TWLs wife

GopherM said:


> wire



cable


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> cable



Tow


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Tow



motor


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> motor



boat


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> boat



Tug


----------



## Bronwyn

Ironman62 said:


> Tug



pull


----------



## Ironman62

Bronwyn said:


> pull



Enter


----------



## Bronwyn

Ironman62 said:


> Enter



lair


----------



## Ironman62

Bronwyn said:


> lair



Divorce


----------



## Bronwyn

Ironman62 said:


> Divorce



freedom


----------



## Ironman62

Bronwyn said:


> freedom



Kissing


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Kissing



bandit


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> bandit



Smokey


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Smokey



flavor


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> flavor



Grill


----------



## hotmomma

Ironman62 said:


> Grill



charcoal


----------



## Ironman62

hotmomma said:


> charcoal



Corn


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Corn



cob


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> cob



chicken


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> chicken



leg


----------



## muttdog

TWLs wife said:


> leg



butt


----------



## Ironman62

muttdog said:


> butt



Sexy


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> Sexy



Lady


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Lady



Tramp


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> Tramp



Bum


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Bum



Cardboard


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> Cardboard



Box             (bum - cardboard ??)


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Box             (bum - cardboard ??)



Hut

Some bums live in boxes


----------



## muttdog

Ironman62 said:


> Hut
> 
> Some bums live in boxes



village


----------



## Bonehead

muttdog said:


> village



Idiot    (gotcha iron)


----------



## Ironman62

muttdog said:


> village



Pub


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> Pub



Grub


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Grub



Fork


----------



## muttdog

Ironman62 said:


> Fork



spoon


----------



## Ironman62

muttdog said:


> spoon



position


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> position



hierarchy


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> hierarchy



Category


----------



## Bonehead

GopherM said:


> hierarchy



Bureaucracy


----------



## GopherM

Bonehead said:


> Bureaucracy



anarchy


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> anarchy


 
cult


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> cult



tattoo's


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Ironman62 said:


> tattoo's


 

ink


----------



## FireBrand

ImAChvyGirl said:


> ink


octopus


----------



## Bonehead

FireBrand said:


> octopus



Eight          




(lame I know)


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Eight
> 
> 
> 
> O'clock


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> Bonehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eight
> 
> 
> 
> O'clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee
Click to expand...


----------



## FireBrand

Bonehead said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee
> 
> 
> 
> beans
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> Bonehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baked
Click to expand...


----------



## PsyOps

Ironman62 said:


> FireBrand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bread
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

PsyOps said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money
Click to expand...


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Money



No money


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> No money



Broke


----------



## PsyOps

Ironman62 said:


> Broke



back


----------



## TWLs wife

PsyOps said:


> back



pain


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> pain



Killers


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Killers



Bees


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Bees



Sting


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Sting



singer


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> singer


police


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> police



cars


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> cars


traffic


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> traffic



lanes


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> lanes



rows


----------



## Bonehead

tyky said:


> rows



Corn


----------



## tyky

Bonehead said:


> Corn



ears


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> ears



eyes


----------



## Bonehead

muttdog said:


> eyes



Four


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Bonehead said:


> Four


 

club


----------



## Bonehead

ImAChvyGirl said:


> club



Fight


----------



## frozenrain

Bonehead said:


> Fight



fist


----------



## muttdog

frozenrain said:


> fist



finger


----------



## Ironman62

muttdog said:


> finger



Nail


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> Nail



toe.............


----------



## Penn

toppick08 said:


> toe.............


 
Athlete


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> toe.............



Camel


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Athlete



Run


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Run


 
Amok


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Amok



Godzilla


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Godzilla



gorilla


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> gorilla



silverback


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

GopherM said:


> silverback


 

aggressive


----------



## Bonehead

ImAChvyGirl said:


> aggressive



Forumite   (gesture)


----------



## tyky

Bonehead said:


> Forumite   (gesture)



bone


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> bone


 


marrow


----------



## Ironman62

ImAChvyGirl said:


> marrow



Calcium


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Calcium


 
deposit


----------



## JustinA

bank


----------



## whome20603

JustinA said:


> bank



money


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> money


 


paper


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> paper


toilet


----------



## Penn

muttdog said:


> toilet


 
flush


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> flush



out


----------



## muttdog

TWLs wife said:


> out



gone


----------



## TWLs wife

muttdog said:


> gone



leave


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> leave



vacation


----------



## TWLs wife

GopherM said:


> vacation



Abreak


----------



## muttdog

TWLs wife said:


> Abreak



rest


----------



## GopherM

muttdog said:


> rest



remainder


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> remainder



all


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> all



none


----------



## muttdog

TWLs wife said:


> none



some


----------



## Penn

muttdog said:


> some


 
smidgen


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> smidgen



tiny


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> tiny



secret (biatch...you were supposed to keep that to yourself)


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> secret (biatch...you were supposed to keep that to yourself)



swear


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> swear



sailor


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> sailor



seaman


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> seaman



seafood


----------



## bcp

lobster


----------



## Penn

bcp said:


> lobster


 
shell


----------



## muttdog

Penn said:


> shell



gas


----------



## GopherM

muttdog said:


> gas



lethal


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> lethal


 
explosive


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> explosive



Death


----------



## muttdog

TWLs wife said:


> Death


life


----------



## TWLs wife

muttdog said:


> life



relay


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> relay



race


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> race



speed


----------



## TWLs wife

muttdog said:


> speed



movie


----------



## GopherM

TWLs wife said:


> movie



projector


----------



## godsbutterfly

GopherM said:


> projector



FILM


----------



## Penn

godsbutterfly said:


> FILM


 
clip


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> clip



neuter


----------



## Bonehead

GopherM said:


> neuter



eunuch






























Hmmm Black Francis ?


----------



## Penn

Bonehead said:


> eunuch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm Black Francis ?


 
possibly


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> possibly



perhaps


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> perhaps


tentative


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> tentative



uncertain


----------



## hotmomma

frozenrain said:


> uncertain



confused


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

hotmomma said:


> confused


 


dazed


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> dazed



concussion


----------



## hotmomma

frozenrain said:


> concussion



head


----------



## frozenrain

hotmomma said:


> head



teacher


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

frozenrain said:


> teacher


 


pupil


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> pupil



eye


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> eye


 
beholder


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> beholder



observer


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> observer



Urinalysis


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Urinalysis



terminated


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> terminated


 
endpoint


----------



## Bonehead

Penn said:


> endpoint[/QU
> 
> 
> 
> Pointless.         Well kinda.


----------



## Penn

Bonehead said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> endpoint[/QU
> 
> 
> 
> Pointless. Well kinda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollowpoint
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonehead

Penn said:


> Bonehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> hollowpoint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullet
Click to expand...


----------



## muttdog

Bonehead said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arrow
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

muttdog said:


> Bonehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> arrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love
Click to expand...


----------



## hotmomma

Ironman62 said:


> muttdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heart
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

hotmomma said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat
Click to expand...


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> hotmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exhausted
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> exhausted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiking
Click to expand...


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taxes
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> taxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> showers
Click to expand...


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> showers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flowers
Click to expand...


----------



## GopherM

muttdog said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ripens
Click to expand...


----------



## frozenrain

GopherM said:


> muttdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ripens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fruit
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> fruit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cake
Click to expand...


----------



## Nanny Pam

tyky said:


> frozenrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pie
Click to expand...


----------



## Bronwyn

Nanny Pam said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> pie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easy
Click to expand...


----------



## GopherM

Bronwyn said:


> Nanny Pam said:
> 
> 
> 
> easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhubarb
Click to expand...


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> Bronwyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> rhubarb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strawberry
> 
> (I miss Grandma's strawberry rhubarb jam)
Click to expand...


----------



## GopherM

twinoaks207 said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> strawberry
> 
> (I miss Grandma's strawberry rhubarb jam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birthmark
Click to expand...


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

GopherM said:


> twinoaks207 said:
> 
> 
> 
> birthmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freckle
Click to expand...


----------



## twinoaks207

ImAChvyGirl said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> freckle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mole
Click to expand...


----------



## somdfunguy

twinoaks207 said:


> ImAChvyGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> mole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> troll
Click to expand...


----------



## GopherM

somdfunguy said:


> twinoaks207 said:
> 
> 
> 
> troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> search
Click to expand...


----------



## DPA469

GopherM said:


> somdfunguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lost
Click to expand...


----------



## GopherM

DPA469 said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> memory
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> DPA469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forget
Click to expand...


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> forget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doghouse
Click to expand...


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doghouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extricate
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> Ironman62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> extricate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disencumber
Click to expand...


----------



## frozenrain

Penn said:


> GopherM said:
> 
> 
> 
> disencumber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rid
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> rid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unburden
Click to expand...


----------



## muttdog

Penn said:


> frozenrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> unburden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remove
Click to expand...


----------



## Penn

muttdog said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> remove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> relocate
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> muttdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> relocate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> transfer
Click to expand...


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> Penn said:
> 
> 
> 
> transfer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> convey
Click to expand...


----------



## muttdog

frozenrain said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> convey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give
Click to expand...


----------



## capsfan78

muttdog said:


> frozenrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bequeath
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

capsfan78 said:


> muttdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> bequeath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> queef
> 
> 
> sorry first word that came to mind
Click to expand...


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> capsfan78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> queef
> 
> 
> sorry first word that came to mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg i had to look that one up
> 
> 
> 
> *
> air*
Click to expand...


----------



## capsfan78

tyky said:


> capsfan78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> queef
> 
> 
> sorry first word that came to mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, really doesn't follow the rules of the thread LOL  but a great word so its all good.
Click to expand...


----------



## capsfan78

frozenrain said:


> omg i had to look that one up



You had to look up Queef  



frozenrain said:


> *
> air*




Fart


----------



## tyky

capsfan78 said:


> You had to look up Queef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fart



Frozen isn't from around here


gas


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> Frozen isn't from around here
> 
> 
> gas



vaporous


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> vaporous



Powder


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Powder


 
residue


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> residue



ash


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> ash



volcanic


----------



## twinoaks207

GopherM said:


> volcanic


 
eruption


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> eruption


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


>


 
What?  :shrug:


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> What? :shrug:


 
Whassup? :shrug:


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Whassup? :shrug:



hello


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> hello



salutations


----------



## twinoaks207

frozenrain said:


> salutations


 
greetings


----------



## Bonehead

twinoaks207 said:


> greetings



Kiss


















NO LICKING !!!!!!


----------



## twinoaks207

Bonehead said:


> Kiss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO LICKING !!!!!!





hugs


----------



## atrusomder

twinoaks207 said:


> hugs



touch


----------



## GopherM

atrusomder said:


> touch



sensual


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> sensual


 
seductive


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> seductive



rejection


----------



## capsfan78

GopherM said:


> rejection



Decline


----------



## GopherM

capsfan78 said:


> Decline



subside


----------



## muttdog

GopherM said:


> subside



stop


----------



## GopherM

muttdog said:


> stop



terminate


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> terminate


 
temporary


----------



## capsfan78

Penn said:


> temporary



Permanent


----------



## GopherM

capsfan78 said:


> Permanent



indelible


----------



## muttdog

GopherM said:


> indelible



ink


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> ink



squid


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> squid



worth    (spongebob character)


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> worth    (spongebob character)



net


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> net


crab


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> crab



trap


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> trap


 
booby


----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


> booby



holder


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> holder



Support


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Support



troops


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> troops



Unit


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Unit



measure


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> measure



Metric


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Metric


 
kilometer


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> kilometer



Map


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Map


 
Destination


----------



## capsfan78

Penn said:


> Destination



Final


----------



## Bonehead

capsfan78 said:


> Final



Decision


----------



## muttdog

Bonehead said:


> Decision



choice


----------



## frozenrain

muttdog said:


> choice



option


----------



## GopherM

frozenrain said:


> option



undercoating


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> undercoating



below


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> below



underworld


----------



## capsfan78

frozenrain said:


> underworld



werewolf


----------



## muttdog

capsfan78 said:


> werewolf



ghost


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> ghost


 


casper


----------



## capsfan78

ImAChvyGirl said:


> casper



Whitey


----------



## muttdog

capsfan78 said:


> Whitey



cracker


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> cracker



jack


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> jack


 


jill


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> jill



hill


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> jill



hill


----------



## capsfan78

muttdog said:


> hill



Mountain


----------



## frozenrain

capsfan78 said:


> Mountain



range


----------



## Bronwyn

frozenrain said:


> range



gun


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Bronwyn said:


> gun


 

ammo


----------



## GopherM

ImAChvyGirl said:


> ammo



firearms


----------



## Bronwyn

GopherM said:


> firearms



red tape


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> red tape


 
tape measure


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> tape measure



yards


----------



## steeler_chick

Ironman62 said:


> yards



lawnmowers


----------



## Ironman62

steeler_chick said:


> lawnmowers



Vibrate


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Vibrate


 
pulsate


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> pulsate



Blood


----------



## capsfan78

Ironman62 said:


> Blood



sweat


----------



## Ironman62

capsfan78 said:


> sweat



Gym


----------



## capsfan78

Ironman62 said:


> Gym



Power


----------



## muttdog

capsfan78 said:


> Power



electric


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> electric


 

current


----------



## capsfan78

ImAChvyGirl said:


> current



Now


----------



## tyky

capsfan78 said:


> Now



later


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> later



on.


----------



## muttdog

toppick08 said:


> on.



off


----------



## toppick08

muttdog said:


> off



turn


----------



## steeler_chick

toppick08 said:


> turn





over


----------



## Penn

steeler_chick said:


> over


 
easy


----------



## chubby.chick

Penn said:


> easy



peazy


----------



## Penn

chubby.chick said:


> peazy


 
queasy


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> queasy



lightheaded  (come on...I know that most of you out there know more than 2 & 3 letter words)


----------



## FireBrand

GopherM said:


> lightheaded (come on...I know that most of you out there know more than 2 & 3 letter words)


giddy


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> giddy


 
inebriated


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> inebriated



incapacitated


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> incapacitated


 
helpless


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> helpless



vulnerable


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> vulnerable


 
naive


----------



## capsfan78

Penn said:


> naive



ridiculous


----------



## tyky

capsfan78 said:


> ridiculous



stupid


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> stupid



brainless


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> brainless



dead


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> dead



Meat


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Meat



raw


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> raw


 
oyster


----------



## capsfan78

ImAChvyGirl said:


> oyster



crustacean


----------



## tyky

capsfan78 said:


> crustacean



crab


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> crab



lobster


----------



## Penn

muttdog said:


> lobster


 
tailspin


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> tailspin


 
airplane


----------



## FireBrand

twinoaks207 said:


> airplane


contrail


----------



## GopherM

FireBrand said:


> contrail



altitude


----------



## muttdog

GopherM said:


> altitude



cloud


----------



## Penn

muttdog said:


> cloud


 
overcast


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> overcast


 
fishing


----------



## FireBrand

twinoaks207 said:


> fishing


chum


----------



## atrusomder

FireBrand said:


> chum



bucket


----------



## Bonehead

atrusomder said:


> bucket



List












I know pretty chicken spit


----------



## Penn

Bonehead said:


> List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know pretty chicken spit


 
Schindler


----------



## Bonehead

Penn said:


> Schindler



Nazi


----------



## twinoaks207

Bonehead said:


> Nazi


 
propaganda


----------



## Bonehead

twinoaks207 said:


> propaganda



Lies


----------



## muttdog

Bonehead said:


> Lies



obama


----------



## Bonehead

muttdog said:


> obama



Democrats       




In general


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Bonehead said:


> Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general


 

donkey


----------



## capsfan78

ImAChvyGirl said:


> donkey



Butt


----------



## tyky

capsfan78 said:


> Butt



face


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> face


mirror


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> mirror


 
reflection


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> reflection



scary


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> scary


 
imagination


----------



## muttdog

Penn said:


> imagination



barney


----------



## toppick08

muttdog said:


> barney



frank...........


----------



## capsfan78

toppick08 said:


> frank...........



hotdog


----------



## tyky

capsfan78 said:


> hotdog



wiener


----------



## Bonehead

tyky said:


> wiener



Bun


























Nice round firmly packed warm to the touch.........


----------



## tyky

Bonehead said:


> Bun
> 
> 
> Nice round firmly packed warm to the touch.........



tight


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> tight



good


----------



## capsfan78

muttdog said:


> good



yummy


----------



## tyky

capsfan78 said:


> yummy



delicious


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> delicious


 
tasteful


----------



## GypsyQueen

Penn said:


> tasteful



classy


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> classy



elegant


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> elegant



fancy


----------



## Penn

muttdog said:


> fancy


 
desire


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> desire



yearning


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> yearning


 
pining


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> pining



wanting


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> wanting


 
postergirl


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> poster



mural


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> mural


 
pfffft: YouTube!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> pfffft: YouTube!



Am I really that tired?  I saw poster!!!!  Not postergirl.  Ack, maybe I should take a nap.

Video


----------



## muttdog

jaybeeztoo said:


> Am I really that tired?  I saw poster!!!!  Not postergirl.  Ack, maybe I should take a nap.
> 
> Video



movie


----------



## FireBrand

muttdog said:


> movie


theatre


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> theatre


 
IMAX(huge)


----------



## janey83

Pixar


----------



## Bonehead

janey83 said:


> Pixar



(Freaking) amazing.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bonehead said:


> (Freaking) amazing.



awesome


----------



## Ironman62

jaybeeztoo said:


> awesome



Gold


----------



## muttdog

Ironman62 said:


> Gold



silver


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> silver


 

bullet


----------



## Ironman62

ImAChvyGirl said:


> bullet



speeding


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> speeding


 
frenzy


----------



## muttdog

Penn said:


> frenzy



shark


----------



## Penn

muttdog said:


> shark


 
Mako


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Mako


Stingray


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> Stingray



skate


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> skate


 
roller


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> roller



coaster


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:


> coaster


coffee


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> coffee



java


----------



## tyky

jaybeeztoo said:


> java



chat


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> chat



flirt


----------



## Bonehead

GopherM said:


> flirt



Eyes


----------



## Black-Francis

Bonehead said:


> Eyes



nightscope


----------



## Ironman62

Black-Francis said:


> nightscope



Window


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Window


 
Dressing


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Dressing



Feeling


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Feeling


 
sensual


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> sensual



Wet


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Wet


Dewey


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Dewey



Shower


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Shower



time


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> time


 
moment


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> moment



now


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> now



never


----------



## Penn

muttdog said:


> never


 
possibly........


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> possibly........



Date


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Date



palm


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> palm



Springs


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Springs


mattress


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> mattress



Twin


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> mattress


 
Serta


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Serta


brand


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> brand


 
cattle


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> cattle



Hay


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Hay


 
stack


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> stack



Cleavage


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Cleavage


 
.38 special


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> .38 special



38 double D


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Cleavage



perfumed  (you two guys keep forgetting the point of the game)


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> perfumed (you two guys keep forgetting the point of the game)


 
aromatic(we keep getting carried away with imaging)


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> aromatic(we keep getting carried away with imaging)



Thats a fact.


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Thats a fact.


 
Truism


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Truism



Obvious


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Obvious


 
Latent


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Latent



Stripper


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Stripper


 
Steelwool


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Steelwool



LOL?   OK


Finish


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> LOL? OK
> 
> 
> Finish


 
Surface


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Surface



Smooth


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Smooth


silk


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> silk



sheets


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> sheets


gasoline


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> gasoline



Coffee


----------



## muttdog

Ironman62 said:


> Coffee



morning


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> morning


 

evening


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> evening



news


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> news



breaking


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> breaking



glass


----------



## Bonehead

whome20603 said:


> glass



Jaw (BF maybe ?)


----------



## muttdog

Bonehead said:


> Jaw (BF maybe ?)



teeth


----------



## DymePiece

muttdog said:


> teeth



vampire


----------



## hotmomma

DymePiece said:


> vampire



blood


----------



## Ironman62

hotmomma said:


> blood



Red


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Red


 
Baron


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Baron



Snoopy


----------



## muttdog

Ironman62 said:


> Snoopy



woodstock


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> woodstock



70's


----------



## withrespect

tyky said:


> 70's



Flowers


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> 70's


 

bell bottoms


----------



## tyky

ImAChvyGirl said:


> bell bottoms



bootlegs


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> bootlegs



trousers


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> trousers



jeans


----------



## godsbutterfly

tyky said:


> jeans



Tank top


----------



## frozenrain

godsbutterfly said:


> Tank top



army


----------



## godsbutterfly

frozenrain said:


> army



Military


----------



## jaybeeztoo

godsbutterfly said:


> Military



protectors


----------



## capsfan78

jaybeeztoo said:


> protectors



prophylactic


----------



## jaybeeztoo

capsfan78 said:


> prophylactic



fake


----------



## tyky

jaybeeztoo said:


> fake



boobs


----------



## jaybeeztoo

tyky said:


> boobs



chesticles


----------



## tyky

jaybeeztoo said:


> chesticles





testicles


----------



## capsfan78

tyky said:


> testicles



BALLS


----------



## jaybeeztoo

tyky said:


> testicles



balls


----------



## frozenrain

jaybeeztoo said:


> balls



fire


----------



## tyky

jaybeeztoo said:


> balls



nuts


----------



## capsfan78

tyky said:


> nuts



Cashews


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> nuts



crunchy


----------



## jaybeeztoo

frozenrain said:


> fire



flames


----------



## capsfan78

frozenrain said:


> crunchy



crackers


----------



## jaybeeztoo

capsfan78 said:


> crackers



saltines


----------



## frozenrain

jaybeeztoo said:


> saltines



salty


----------



## muttdog

jaybeeztoo said:


> saltines



ritz


----------



## jaybeeztoo

frozenrain said:


> salty



margarita


----------



## ICit

jaybeeztoo said:


> margarita



tequila


----------



## jaybeeztoo

ICit said:


> tequila



worm


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

jaybeeztoo said:


> worm


 
hole


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> hole



butt


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> butt


 

pork


----------



## godsbutterfly

ImAChvyGirl said:


> pork



ribs


----------



## capsfan78

godsbutterfly said:


> ribs



Anorexic


----------



## jaybeeztoo

capsfan78 said:


> Anorexic



skinny


----------



## withrespect

jaybeeztoo said:


> skinny



hungry


----------



## jaybeeztoo

withrespect said:


> hungry



starving


----------



## whome20603

jaybeeztoo said:


> starving



poor


----------



## muttdog

whome20603 said:


> poor



rich


----------



## jaybeeztoo

muttdog said:


> rich



filthy


----------



## capsfan78

jaybeeztoo said:


> filthy



Scum


----------



## jaybeeztoo

capsfan78 said:


> Scum



vagrant


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> vagrant


 
unemployed


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> unemployed



broke


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> broke


 
Fixed!


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Fixed!



neutered


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> neutered


 
Spayed(ouch!)


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Spayed(ouch!)



cat


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> cat


 
Cradle


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> Cradle



rock


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> rock



Person


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Person



animal


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> animal



Insect


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Insect



bite


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> bite



Pain


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Pain



hurt


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> hurt



Feelings


----------



## amotley

Ironman62 said:


> Feelings



cry


----------



## Ironman62

amotley said:


> cry



Baby


----------



## amotley

Ironman62 said:


> Baby



toddler


----------



## Ironman62

amotley said:


> toddler



School


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> School



college


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> college


 
bankruptcy


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> bankruptcy



file


----------



## amotley

Ironman62 said:


> file



taxes


----------



## tyky

amotley said:


> taxes



federal


----------



## amotley

tyky said:


> federal



state


----------



## Ironman62

amotley said:


> state



Local


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Local



area


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> area



Map


----------



## amotley

Ironman62 said:


> Map



directions


----------



## Ironman62

amotley said:


> directions



Lost


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Lost


found


----------



## amotley

FireBrand said:


> found



happy


----------



## Ironman62

amotley said:


> happy



Smile


----------



## muttdog

Ironman62 said:


> Smile



frown


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> frown



expression


----------



## withrespect

tyky said:


> expression



Vogue


----------



## godsbutterfly

withrespect said:


> Vogue



Madonna!


----------



## twinoaks207

godsbutterfly said:


> Madonna!


 
virgin


----------



## Ironman62

twinoaks207 said:


> virgin



First


----------



## muttdog

Ironman62 said:


> First



last


----------



## frozenrain

muttdog said:


> last



dance


----------



## Penn

frozenrain said:


> dance


 
Prom


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Penn said:


> Prom


 

dress


----------



## godsbutterfly

ImAChvyGirl said:


> dress



shoes


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> dress



skirt


----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


> skirt



tree


----------



## clevalley

whome20603 said:


> tree



Trunk


----------



## tyky

clevalley said:


> Trunk



bark


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> bark


 



dog


----------



## GopherM

ImAChvyGirl said:


> dog



companion


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> companion



Partner


----------



## muttdog

Ironman62 said:


> Partner



lover


----------



## Penn

muttdog said:


> lover


 
snatcher


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> snatcher



Run


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Ironman62 said:


> Run


 


skip


----------



## Ironman62

ImAChvyGirl said:


> skip



class


----------



## muttdog

Ironman62 said:


> class



math


----------



## Ironman62

muttdog said:


> math



add


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Ironman62 said:


> add


 



divide


----------



## Ironman62

ImAChvyGirl said:


> divide



Continental


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Ironman62 said:


> Continental


 


breakfast


----------



## Ironman62

ImAChvyGirl said:


> breakfast



Free


----------



## muttdog

Ironman62 said:


> Free



expensive


----------



## Penn

muttdog said:


> expensive


costly


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> costly



Loan


----------



## Bonehead

Ironman62 said:


> Loan



Shark


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Bonehead said:


> Shark


 


gills


----------



## Bonehead

ImAChvyGirl said:


> gills



Fin


----------



## Ironman62

Bonehead said:


> Fin



Direction


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Direction


 
unknown


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> unknown



Killer


----------



## muttdog

Ironman62 said:


> Killer



guns


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> guns



ammo


----------



## withrespect

tyky said:


> ammo



emo


----------



## muttdog

withrespect said:


> emo



teenager


----------



## Ironman62

muttdog said:


> teenager



party


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> party


 
animal


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> animal



House


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> House


MD .


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> MD .



Exam


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Exam


 
oral


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> oral



tasty


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> tasty


 
scrumptious


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> scrumptious



yummy


----------



## jaybeeztoo

tyky said:


> yummy



delicious


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

jaybeeztoo said:


> delicious


 

disgusting


----------



## jaybeeztoo

ImAChvyGirl said:


> disgusting



gross


----------



## tyky

jaybeeztoo said:


> gross



net


----------



## SA475

tyky said:


> net



web


----------



## GopherM

SA475 said:


> web



accessibility


----------



## muttdog

GopherM said:


> accessibility



easy


----------



## withrespect

muttdog said:


> easy



target


----------



## tyky

withrespect said:


> target



practice


----------



## girlygirl87

tyky said:


> practice



game


----------



## Kain99

girlygirl87 said:


> game



Ball


----------



## girlygirl87

Kain99 said:


> Ball



bat


----------



## Kain99

girlygirl87 said:


> bat



cave


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> cave



man


----------



## girlygirl87

tyky said:


> man



boy


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> boy



beta84


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> beta84



hahahah.. omg.. i  just died laughing when i saw that!! 


STALKER


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

girlygirl87 said:


> hahahah.. omg.. i just died laughing when i saw that!!
> 
> 
> STALKER


 

toppick


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> toppick



lick


----------



## girlygirl87

muttdog said:


> lick



suck


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> suck



blow


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> blow



bang


----------



## muttdog

girlygirl87 said:


> bang



head


----------



## Penn

muttdog said:


> head


 
bobbing


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> head



band


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> band


 
Aid


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> Aid



reinforcement


----------



## Penn

GopherM said:


> reinforcement


 
defense!


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> defense!



Condom


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> beta84





girlygirl87 said:


> hahahah.. omg.. i  just died laughing when i saw that!!
> 
> 
> STALKER


I HATE YOU BOTH 



Ironman62 said:


> Condom



sex


----------



## Redmane

Beta84 said:


> I HATE YOU BOTH
> 
> 
> 
> sex



Fiend


----------



## Ironman62

Beta84 said:


> I HATE YOU BOTH
> 
> 
> 
> sex



Education


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Education



school


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> school



bus


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> bus



 children


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> children



Crossing


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> Crossing



guard


----------



## Ironman62

tyky said:


> guard



Gate


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Gate



yard


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> yard



grass


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> grass



weeds


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> weeds



wild


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> wild


card


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> card



baseball


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> baseball



game


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> game



winning


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> winning



losing


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> losing



money


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> money



debt


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> debt



Card


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Card



Ace


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Ace



Dogfight


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Dogfight



war


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> war



Worlds


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Worlds



stars


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> stars



Dancing


----------



## muttdog

Ironman62 said:


> Dancing



singing


----------



## withrespect

muttdog said:


> singing



harmony


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> harmony



chaos


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> chaos



crazy


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> crazy



girlygirl87


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> girlygirl87



chatter


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> chatter


 

box


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> box



fur


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> fur



hair


----------



## girlygirl87

tyky said:


> hair



curly


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

girlygirl87 said:


> curly


 

FRIES


----------



## girlygirl87

ImAChvyGirl said:


> FRIES



Burgers


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

girlygirl87 said:


> Burgers


 


cow


----------



## godsbutterfly

ImAChvyGirl said:


> cow



hide


----------



## Beta84

godsbutterfly said:


> hide



seek


----------



## Penn

Beta84 said:


> seek


 
explore


----------



## godsbutterfly

Penn said:


> explore



quest


----------



## jaybeeztoo

godsbutterfly said:


> quest



journey


----------



## jwwb2000

jaybeeztoo said:


> journey



adventure


----------



## Penn

jwwb2000 said:


> adventure


 
disaster


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> disaster



crash


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> crash


 
burn


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> burn



fire


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> fire



hot


----------



## girlygirl87

whome20603 said:


> hot



pepper


----------



## whome20603

girlygirl87 said:


> pepper



black


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> black



spot


----------



## GopherM

toppick08 said:


> spot



observe


----------



## girlygirl87

GopherM said:


> observe



study


----------



## GopherM

girlygirl87 said:


> study



research


----------



## tyky

GopherM said:


> research



google


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> google



yahoo


----------



## godsbutterfly

muttdog said:


> yahoo



cheering


----------



## rich70

godsbutterfly said:


> cheering



football


----------



## Ironman62

rich70 said:


> football



Season


----------



## girlygirl87

Ironman62 said:


> Season



summmer


----------



## Ironman62

girlygirl87 said:


> summmer



Camp


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> Camp



smors


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> smors



marshmallows


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Ironman62 said:


> marshmallows



roasted


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> roasted



peanuts


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> peanuts



sausage


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> sausage


 
weiner


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> weiner



hotdog


----------



## Ironman62

jaybeeztoo said:


> hotdog



buns


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Ironman62 said:


> buns



cheeks


----------



## Ironman62

jaybeeztoo said:


> cheeks



pool


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> pool



polo


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> polo



grill


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> polo


 
shirt


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> shirt



pants


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> shirt



halter


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> halter



top


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> top



less


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Ironman62 said:


> less



more


----------



## Ironman62

jaybeeztoo said:


> more



multiply


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Ironman62 said:


> multiply



increase


----------



## Ironman62

jaybeeztoo said:


> increase



pay


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> pay


check


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> check



mate


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> check



inspect


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> check


checkmate


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:


> inspect



clear


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> clear



invisible


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> clear


 
transparent


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> transparent



seethough


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWLs wife said:


> seethough



visible


----------



## Ironman62

jaybeeztoo said:


> visible



smile


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> smile


vertical


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> vertical



limit


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> limit


 
envelope


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> envelope



lick


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> lick


 
slobber


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> slobber



drool


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> drool


 
yearn


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> yearn



urge


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> urge


 
pine


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> pine


Lysol


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> Lysol


 
Listerine


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Listerine



spit


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> spit



shine


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> shine


wax


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> wax



beans


----------



## FireBrand

TWLs wife said:


> beans


Boston


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:


> Boston



redsocks


----------



## girlygirl87

TWLs wife said:


> redsocks



YANKEES


----------



## twinoaks207

girlygirl87 said:


> YANKEES


 
Pirates


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

twinoaks207 said:


> Pirates


 


indians


----------



## girlygirl87

ImAChvyGirl said:


> indians



pilgrims


----------



## muttdog

girlygirl87 said:


> pilgrims



turkey


----------



## girlygirl87

muttdog said:


> turkey



gravy


----------



## jaybeeztoo

girlygirl87 said:


> gravy



soup


----------



## frozenrain

jaybeeztoo said:


> soup



kitchen


----------



## muttdog

frozenrain said:


> kitchen



bedroom


----------



## Penn

muttdog said:


> bedroom


 
nightcrawlers


----------



## tyky

Penn said:


> nightcrawlers



bugs


----------



## GopherM

tyky said:


> bugs



exterminator


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> exterminator



Fumes


----------



## muttdog

Ironman62 said:


> Fumes



odor


----------



## Ironman62

muttdog said:


> odor



Sulfur


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> Sulfur



brimstone


----------



## FireBrand

GopherM said:


> brimstone


fire


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> fire



inferno


----------



## Ironman62

jaybeeztoo said:


> inferno



Disco


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Disco


duck


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> duck



Lake


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Lake


 
Placid


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Placid



Canada


----------



## Purplefox

Ironman62 said:


> Canada



Blame


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> Blame


 
accuse


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> accuse


condemn


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> condemn


 
outlaw


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> outlaw



cowboy


----------



## hotmomma

Ironman62 said:


> cowboy



boots


----------



## Purplefox

hotmomma said:


> boots



snow


----------



## Ironman62

Purplefox said:


> snow



White


----------



## GopherM

Ironman62 said:


> White



colorless


----------



## Ironman62

GopherM said:


> colorless



clear


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> clear


crystal


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> crystal



Cave


----------



## Purplefox

Ironman62 said:


> Cave



Bat


----------



## Ironman62

Purplefox said:


> Bat



Wings


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Wings


propeller


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> propeller



speed


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> speed


light


----------



## muttdog

FireBrand said:


> light



bulb


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> bulb


 

fillament


----------



## Ironman62

ImAChvyGirl said:


> fillament



glow


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Ironman62 said:


> glow



illuminate


----------



## Purplefox

jaybeeztoo said:


> illuminate



clarify


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Purplefox said:


> clarify



explain


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> explain


 
document


----------



## girlygirl87

Penn said:


> document



record


----------



## twinoaks207

girlygirl87 said:


> record


 
certificate


----------



## twinoaks207

Lance said:


> fact


 
supposition


----------



## Purplefox

twinoaks207 said:


> supposition



theory


----------



## FireBrand

Purplefox said:


> theory


hypothesis


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> hypothesis



guesstimate


----------



## toppick08

Ironman62 said:


> guesstimate



charge.


----------



## Ironman62

toppick08 said:


> charge.



phone     

All ok?


----------



## tyky

Ironman62 said:


> phone
> 
> All ok?



call


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> call


 


text


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> text



letter


----------



## Penn

muttdog said:


> letter


 
opener


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> opener



bottle


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> bottle


 
neck


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> neck



turkey


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

jaybeeztoo said:


> turkey


 
fly


----------



## jaybeeztoo

ImAChvyGirl said:


> fly



pest


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> pest


 
mosquito


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> mosquito



hawk


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> hawk


 
Hudson


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> Hudson



River


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> River


 
Poker?


----------



## muttdog

Penn said:


> Poker?



slots


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> slots



coins


----------



## girlygirl87

tyky said:


> coins



cash


----------



## Purplefox

tyky said:


> coins



rolls


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Purplefox said:


> rolls


 


pumpernickle


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> pumpernickle



wheat


----------



## Ironman62

muttdog said:


> wheat



Farmer


----------



## girlygirl87

Ironman62 said:


> Farmer



John Deere


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

girlygirl87 said:


> John Deere


 



green


----------



## Purplefox

ImAChvyGirl said:


> green



Irish


----------



## muttdog

Purplefox said:


> Irish



shamrock


----------



## Purplefox

muttdog said:


> shamrock



Leprechaun


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Purplefox said:


> Leprechaun


 


little


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> little


 
stuart


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> stuart



book


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> book


 
worm


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> worm



Tequila


----------



## FireBrand

Purplefox said:


> Tequila


sunrise


----------



## Purplefox

FireBrand said:


> sunrise



service


----------



## maddog05

*station*

station


----------



## FireBrand

maddog05 said:


> station


wagon


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> wagon


 
flexible


----------



## muttdog

Penn said:


> flexible



stiff


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> stiff


 

hard


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> hard


 
rocks


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> rocks



Bourbon


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> Bourbon


 
neat!


----------



## Ibelieve

Penn said:


> neat!



Freak!


----------



## FireBrand

Ibelieve said:


> Freak!


Circus


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> Circus


 
barker


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> barker


woofer


----------



## TwistedDiamond

FireBrand said:


> woofer



speaker


----------



## Penn

TwistedDiamond said:


> speaker


 
orator


----------



## GopherM

Penn said:


> orator



decorator


----------



## godsbutterfly

GopherM said:


> decorator



Interior


----------



## Penn

godsbutterfly said:


> Interior


 
designer


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> designer



artist


----------



## capsfan78

Purplefox said:


> artist



Picasso


----------



## muttdog

capsfan78 said:


> Picasso



painting


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> painting


 


brush


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> brush



hair


----------



## capsfan78

rich70 said:


> hair



Weave


----------



## Penn

capsfan78 said:


> Weave


 
intermesh


----------



## tyky

this thread will never be the same without Kain


----------



## Penn

tyky said:


> this thread will never be the same without Kain


 
Kain less??


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> intermesh



entwine


----------



## Purplefox

jaybeeztoo said:


> entwine



Entangle


----------



## twinoaks207

Purplefox said:


> Entangle


 
enchant


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> enchant


 
spiritualize


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> spiritualize


 
transcend


----------



## Purplefox

twinoaks207 said:


> transcend



exceed


----------



## FireBrand

Purplefox said:


> exceed


surpass


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> surpass


 
upset


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> upset


 
distraught


----------



## FireBrand

twinoaks207 said:


> distraught


awestruck


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> awestruck


 
aghast


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> aghast



astonished


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> astonished


 
perplexed


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Penn said:


> perplexed


 


shocked


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> shocked


 
electrified(sorry!)


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> electrified(sorry!)



zapped


----------



## 2lazy2P

jaybeeztoo said:


> zapped



Struck


----------



## tyky

2lazy2P said:


> Struck



hit


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> hit



smack


----------



## Penn

muttdog said:


> smack


 
talk


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> talk


jive


----------



## 2lazy2P

FireBrand said:


> jive



converse


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

2lazy2P said:


> converse


 

shoe


----------



## 2lazy2P

ImAChvyGirl said:


> shoe


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> shoe


 
string


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> string


bean


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> bean


 
sprout


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> sprout



Bud


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> Bud


 
Nipped


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> Nipped



Puppy


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> Puppy


 
Licker


----------



## muttdog

Penn said:


> Licker



spanker


----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


> spanker



Authority


----------



## Purplefox

whome20603 said:


> Authority



Rebellion


----------



## twinoaks207

Purplefox said:


> Rebellion


 
Revolution


----------



## FireBrand

twinoaks207 said:


> Revolution


tachometer


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> tachometer


 
kilometer


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> kilometer


 
speedometer


----------



## Purplefox

twinoaks207 said:


> speedometer



brakes


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> brakes


 
emergency


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> emergency



room


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> room


 
service


----------



## lkrbrady1

Penn said:


> service



station


----------



## Purplefox

lkrbrady1 said:


> station



Gas


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Purplefox said:


> Gas


 

expensive


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> expensive


 
inflated


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> inflated



Ego


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> Ego


 
confidence


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> confidence


cocky


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> cocky


 
sturdy


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> sturdy



Robust


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> Robust


 
monumental


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> monumental



Massive


----------



## twinoaks207

Purplefox said:


> Massive


 
humongous


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> humongous


 
gargantuan


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> gargantuan


monstrous


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> monstrous


 
dinosaurous


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> dinosaurous


theory


----------



## Purplefox

FireBrand said:


> theory



Assumption


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Purplefox said:


> Assumption



presumption


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> presumption


 
predilection


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> predilection



Affection


----------



## FireBrand

Purplefox said:


> Affection


 
infection


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> infection


 
Confection


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> Confection



Sweet


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> Sweet


 
Tooth


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Penn said:


> Tooth


 

gum


----------



## Purplefox

ImAChvyGirl said:


> gum



Bubble


----------



## whome20603

Purplefox said:


> Bubble



boy


----------



## withrespect

whome20603 said:


> boy



friend


----------



## whome20603

withrespect said:


> friend



best


----------



## Purplefox

whome20603 said:


> best



Tops


----------



## muttdog

Purplefox said:


> Tops



bottoms


----------



## Penn

muttdog said:


> bottoms


 
up!


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> up!



yours


----------



## Purplefox

whome20603 said:


> yours



their's


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> their's


 
_Womens!_


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> _Womens!_



Men's


----------



## TWLs wife

Purplefox said:


> Men's



Children's


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> Children's


 
Angel's!


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> Angel's!



Devil's


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> Devil's


 
FoodCake


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> FoodCake



shortcake


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> shortcake


 
Cheesecake .......ummm!


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> Cheesecake .......ummm!



Strawberry


----------



## Penn

TWLs wife said:


> Strawberry


 
Blueberry


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> Blueberry



pancakes


----------



## twinoaks207

TWLs wife said:


> pancakes


 
sausage


----------



## FireBrand

twinoaks207 said:


> sausage


scrapple


----------



## StadEMS3

FireBrand said:


> scrapple



Juice


----------



## twinoaks207

StadEMS3 said:


> Juice


 
grits


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> grits


 
bacon


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> bacon


 
eggs


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> eggs


 
French Toast


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> French Toast


 
quiche !!


----------



## FireBrand

twinoaks207 said:


> quiche !!


shrooms


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> shrooms


 
Shi-take


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> Shi-take



oriental


----------



## SoccerMom2

jaybeeztoo said:


> oriental



people


----------



## jaybeeztoo

SoccerMom2 said:


> people



crowd


----------



## ewashkow

jaybeeztoo said:


> crowd



pleaser


----------



## jaybeeztoo

ewashkow said:


> pleaser



comforter


----------



## Penn

ewashkow said:


> pleaser


 
chatterbug


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> chatterbug



again, late...wanna try again?


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> again, late...wanna try again?


 
Whew! Twice? 

bedspread


----------



## StadEMS3

Penn said:


> Whew! Twice?
> 
> bedspread




pillow


----------



## whome20603

StadEMS3 said:


> pillow



case


----------



## jaybeeztoo

whome20603 said:


> case



brief


----------



## ewashkow

jaybeeztoo said:


> brief



drawers


----------



## Penn

ewashkow said:


> drawers


 
cabinet


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> cabinet


chest


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> chest


 
trunk


----------



## StadEMS3

Penn said:


> trunk



tree


----------



## FireBrand

StadEMS3 said:


> tree


log


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> log


 
Captain's


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Captain's


 
rum


----------



## NutCluster

twinoaks207 said:


> rum



Pirate


Basking in Kains remaining glow


----------



## twinoaks207

NutCluster said:


> Pirate
> 
> 
> Basking in Kains remaining glow


 
doubloon


----------



## StadEMS3

twinoaks207 said:


> doubloon



cash


----------



## Penn

StadEMS3 said:


> cash


 
plastic!


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> plastic!


 
fiberglass


----------



## StadEMS3

FireBrand said:


> fiberglass



Boat


----------



## Penn

StadEMS3 said:


> Boat


 
Float


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Float


sundae


----------



## StadEMS3

FireBrand said:


> sundae



Cherry


----------



## Penn

StadEMS3 said:


> Cherry


 
Blossoms


----------



## hotmomma

Penn said:


> Blossoms



onion


----------



## Purplefox

hotmomma said:


> onion



Soup


----------



## FireBrand

Purplefox said:


> Soup


 
consomme'


----------



## Purplefox

FireBrand said:


> consomme'



Bisque


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> Bisque


 
Bouillabaisse


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Bouillabaisse


vichyssoise


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> vichyssoise


 
Goulash(Hungarian)


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Goulash(Hungarian)


gazpacho


----------



## Purplefox

FireBrand said:


> gazpacho



Tomatoes


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> Tomatoes


 
Ripe


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Ripe


 
squishy


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> squishy


 
squeezable


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> squeezable



doughy


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> doughy


 
kneadable


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> kneadable



Yeast


----------



## ewashkow

Purplefox said:


> Yeast



bread


----------



## Penn

ewashkow said:


> bread


 
Basket


----------



## remaxrealtor

Penn said:


> Basket



bingo


----------



## hotmomma

remaxrealtor said:


> bingo



dotter


----------



## FireBrand

hotmomma said:


> dotter


son


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> son


 
offspring


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> offspring



generation


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> generation


 
spawning


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> spawning



Salmon


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Purplefox said:


> Salmon


 


EGGS


----------



## ewashkow

ImAChvyGirl said:


> EGGS



bacon


----------



## StadEMS3

ewashkow said:


> bacon



toast


----------



## Purplefox

StadEMS3 said:


> toast



butter


----------



## hotmomma

Purplefox said:


> butter



nutter


----------



## ewashkow

hotmomma said:


> nutter



chocolate


----------



## 2lazy2P

ewashkow said:


> chocolate


 
brown


----------



## muttdog

2lazy2P said:


> brown



stain


----------



## StadEMS3

muttdog said:


> stain



DNA


----------



## Penn

StadEMS3 said:


> DNA


 
strain


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> strain


grunt


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> grunt


 
fart


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> fart



toot


----------



## FireBrand

Purplefox said:


> toot


maytals


----------



## Purplefox

FireBrand said:


> maytals



Maybe I am  but I have NO idea what that/they is/are???

Little help...


----------



## FireBrand

Purplefox said:


> Maybe I am  but I have NO idea what that/they is/are???
> 
> Little help...


 
Toots & the Maytals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> Toots & the Maytals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
reggae


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> reggae



Jamaica


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> Jamaica


 
Rum


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> Rum



Captain


----------



## hotmomma

Purplefox said:


> Captain



military


----------



## Penn

hotmomma said:


> military


 
might


----------



## hotmomma

Penn said:


> might



possibility


----------



## Purplefox

hotmomma said:


> possibility



likelihood


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> likelihood


 
eventuality


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> eventuality



Sometime


----------



## Katelin

Purplefox said:


> Sometime



Somewhere...


----------



## ewashkow

Katelin said:


> Somewhere...



someplace


----------



## Purplefox

ewashkow said:


> someplace



Everywhere


----------



## 2lazy2P

Purplefox said:


> Everywhere


 
Anywhere


----------



## godsbutterfly

2lazy2P said:


> Anywhere



Infinity


----------



## ewashkow

godsbutterfly said:


> Infinity



beyond

Sorry, just saw a Toy Story commercial.


----------



## StadEMS3

ewashkow said:


> beyond
> 
> Sorry, just saw a Toy Story commercial.



Imagination


----------



## FireBrand

StadEMS3 said:


> Imagination


dreamer


----------



## Purplefox

FireBrand said:


> dreamer



Inventor


----------



## StadEMS3

Purplefox said:


> Inventor



Einstein


----------



## whome20603

StadEMS3 said:


> Einstein



bagels


----------



## twinoaks207

whome20603 said:


> bagels


 
breakfast


----------



## Purplefox

twinoaks207 said:


> breakfast



Coffee


----------



## StadEMS3

Purplefox said:


> Coffee



Cream


----------



## jp2854

crackers


----------



## Penn

jp2854 said:


> crackers


 
Ritz


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Penn said:


> Ritz


 
bitz


----------



## whome20603

Penn said:


> Ritz



class


----------



## Purplefox

whome20603 said:


> class



skip


----------



## whome20603

Purplefox said:


> skip



Young (he was my real estate agent a few years ago, hehe)


----------



## StadEMS3

whome20603 said:


> Young (he was my real estate agent a few years ago, hehe)



Old


----------



## Purplefox

StadEMS3 said:


> Old



Wise


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> Wise


 
Sage


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Penn said:


> Sage


 

brush


----------



## Purplefox

ImAChvyGirl said:


> brush



Paint


----------



## FireBrand

Purplefox said:


> Paint


face


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> face


 
challenge


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> challenge



duel


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> duel


 
pace


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> pace



maker


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> maker


 
match


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> match



flame


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> flame


fire


----------



## hotmomma

FireBrand said:


> fire



burn


----------



## Penn

hotmomma said:


> burn


 
incinerate


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> incinerate



ashes


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Bronwyn said:


> ashes


 

dust


----------



## Bronwyn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> dust



sneeze


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> sneeze


 
Kleenex


----------



## 2lazy2P

Penn said:


> Kleenex


 
tissues


----------



## Bronwyn

2lazy2P said:


> tissues



tears


----------



## hotmomma

Bronwyn said:


> tears



baby


----------



## Penn

hotmomma said:


> baby


 
powder


----------



## StadEMS3

Gun


----------



## Bronwyn

StadEMS3 said:


> Gun



elephant


----------



## 2lazy2P

Bronwyn said:


> elephant


 

trunk


----------



## hotmomma

2lazy2P said:


> trunk



storage


----------



## ICit

hotmomma said:


> storage



unit


----------



## whome20603

ICit said:


> unit



package


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> package


USPS


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> USPS



delivery


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> delivery


Digiorno


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> Digorno



delivery (daaaaang, that's all I got )


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> Digiorno


Pizza Hut


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> Pizza Hut



Choo Choos


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> Choo Choos




stripper


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> stripper



stage


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> stage


theater


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> theater



opera


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> opera


phantom


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> phantom



rolls-royce


----------



## hotmomma

whome20603 said:


> rolls-royce



fancy


----------



## whome20603

hotmomma said:


> fancy



pants


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> pants


shorts


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> shorts



board


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> board


skate


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> skate



park


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> park


trees


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> trees



shade


----------



## godsbutterfly

4d2008 said:


> trees



leaves


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> shade


 


godsbutterfly said:


> leaves


 
fall


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> fall



down


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> down


town


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> town



mouse


----------



## ICit

whome20603 said:


> mouse



TRAP


----------



## Penn

ICit said:


> TRAP


 
snare


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> snare


 
paradiddle


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> paradiddle


 
diddlewiddle


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> diddlewiddle



jibberish


----------



## twinoaks207

Bronwyn said:


> jibberish


 
nonsense


----------



## Bronwyn

twinoaks207 said:


> nonsense



bull


----------



## twinoaks207

Bronwyn said:


> bull


 
fantasy


----------



## Bronwyn

twinoaks207 said:


> fantasy



island


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> island


deserted


----------



## twinoaks207

FireBrand said:


> deserted


 
quiet


----------



## FireBrand

twinoaks207 said:


> quiet


tranquil


----------



## twinoaks207

FireBrand said:


> tranquil


 
peaceful


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> peaceful


 
Chicago


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> Chicago


 
corrupt


----------



## StadEMS3

twinoaks207 said:


> corrupt



Gangsta


----------



## Purplefox

StadEMS3 said:


> Gangsta



Punk


----------



## 2lazy2P

Purplefox said:


> Punk


 
rocker


----------



## hotmomma

2lazy2P said:


> rocker



guitar


----------



## ewashkow

hotmomma said:


> guitar



amp


----------



## FireBrand

ewashkow said:


> amp


orange


----------



## twinoaks207

FireBrand said:


> orange


 
black


----------



## FireBrand

twinoaks207 said:


> black


orioles


----------



## twinoaks207

FireBrand said:


> orioles


 
pirates


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> pirates


 
Swashbucklers


----------



## TWLs wife

Penn said:


> Swashbucklers



Goonies


----------



## StadEMS3

TWLs wife said:


> Goonies



Chunk


----------



## 2lazy2P

StadEMS3 said:


> Chunk


 
Fat


----------



## TWLs wife

2lazy2P said:


> Fat



pig


----------



## ewashkow

TWLs wife said:


> pig



bacon


----------



## Bronwyn

ewashkow said:


> bacon



breakfast


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> breakfast


 
links


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Penn said:


> links


 


sausage


----------



## Penn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> sausage


 
Polish


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> Polish


WAX


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> WAX


 
Buffer


----------



## StadEMS3

Penn said:


> Buffer



Floor


----------



## Bronwyn

StadEMS3 said:


> Floor



sweep


----------



## whome20603

Bronwyn said:


> sweep



chimney


----------



## ewashkow

whome20603 said:


> chimney



soot


----------



## jaybeeztoo

ewashkow said:


> soot



fireplace


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> fireplace


 
embers


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> embers



ashes


----------



## FireBrand

Purplefox said:


> ashes


cinder


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> cinder


 
spark


----------



## shyredhead

fire


----------



## Penn

shyredhead said:


> fire


 
hydrant


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> hydrant



yellow


----------



## FireBrand

Purplefox said:


> yellow


submarine


----------



## Purplefox

FireBrand said:


> submarine



Navy


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Purplefox said:


> Navy



military


----------



## twinoaks207

jaybeeztoo said:


> military


 
uniform


----------



## jaybeeztoo

twinoaks207 said:


> uniform



outfit


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> outfit


 
regiment


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> regiment



division


----------



## Ironman62

Purplefox said:


> division



company


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> company


bad


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> bad



Breath


----------



## hotmomma

Ironman62 said:


> Breath



mint


----------



## Ironman62

hotmomma said:


> mint



Evergreen


----------



## StadEMS3

Ironman62 said:


> Evergreen



Cinnamon


----------



## Purplefox

StadEMS3 said:


> Cinnamon



buns


----------



## whome20603

Purplefox said:


> buns



honey


----------



## 2lazy2P

whome20603 said:


> honey


 
darling


----------



## whome20603

2lazy2P said:


> darling



dear


----------



## 2lazy2P

whome20603 said:


> dear


 
What?  Oh...your still playing the game...

in that case...

sweetheart


----------



## whome20603

2lazy2P said:


> What?  Oh...your still playing the game...
> 
> in that case...
> 
> sweetheart





Valentine


----------



## ewashkow

whome20603 said:


> Valentine



candy


----------



## Purplefox

whome20603 said:


> Valentine



massacre


----------



## 2lazy2P

ewashkow said:


> candy


 
cane


----------



## 2lazy2P

Purplefox said:


> massacre


 
slaughter


----------



## Penn

2lazy2P said:


> slaughter


 
upset


----------



## 2lazy2P

Penn said:


> upset


 
displease


----------



## jaybeeztoo

2lazy2P said:


> displease



disappoint


----------



## Purplefox

jaybeeztoo said:


> disappoint



sadden


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> sadden


 
disgruntle


----------



## muttdog

Penn said:


> disgruntle



fire


----------



## FireBrand

muttdog said:


> fire


terminate


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> terminate


 
AXE


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> AXE



ebonics


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> ebonics


 
Hieroglyphics


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> Hieroglyphics



Mummies   )


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> Mummies )


 
gauzed


----------



## Purplefox

Penn said:


> gauzed



injury


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Purplefox said:


> injury



wound


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> wound


 
uptight


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Penn said:


> uptight



snotty


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:


> snotty


snob


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:


> snob



princess


----------



## Penn

jaybeeztoo said:


> princess


 
sexy


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> sexy



Leggs


----------



## Purplefox

Ironman62 said:


> Leggs



Nylons


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> Nylons


 
hosed


----------



## cattitude

Penn said:


> hosed



Giants


----------



## FireBrand

Penn said:


> hosed


firetruck


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> firetruck


 
drowned(Giants)


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> drowned(Giants)



CPR


----------



## Ironman62

Bronwyn said:


> CPR



Dead


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Dead


 
Expired


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Penn said:


> Expired


 


spoiled


----------



## StadEMS3

ImAChvyGirl said:


> spoiled



Rotten


----------



## whome20603

StadEMS3 said:


> Rotten



potato


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> potato



sack


----------



## ICit

rich70 said:


> sack



ball


----------



## Purplefox

ICit said:


> ball



Bat


----------



## Penn

Purplefox said:


> Bat


 
Cave


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> Cave




Man


----------



## struggler44

flomaster said:


> Man



LOVE


----------



## TWLs wife

struggler44 said:


> LOVE



hate


----------



## muttdog

TWLs wife said:


> hate



anger


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> anger



management


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Bronwyn said:


> management


 

micro


----------



## Purplefox

ImAChvyGirl said:


> micro



Wave!


----------



## whome20603

Purplefox said:


> Wave!



ocean


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> ocean


 


fish


----------



## kelb

ImAChvyGirl said:


> fish



sticks


----------



## muttdog

kelb said:


> sticks



stones


----------



## ICit

muttdog said:


> stones



Rolling


----------



## StadEMS3

ICit said:


> Rolling



Rock


----------



## ICit

StadEMS3 said:


> Rock



solid


----------



## struggler44

Liquid


----------



## godsbutterfly

struggler44 said:


> Liquid



Soap


----------



## ewashkow

godsbutterfly said:


> Soap



detergent


----------



## StadEMS3

ewashkow said:


> detergent



Laundry


----------



## Penn

StadEMS3 said:


> Laundry


 
Lint


----------



## Jigglepuff

Penn said:


> Lint


Screen


----------



## flomaster

Jigglepuff said:


> Screen



Actors


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Actors


 
Roles


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> Roles



Parts


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Parts


 
Cameos


----------



## flomaster

Penn said:


> Cameos



Appearances


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Appearances


 
Asides


----------



## StadEMS3

Penn said:


> Asides



monologue


----------



## Bronwyn

StadEMS3 said:


> monologue



drone


----------



## Ironman62

Bronwyn said:


> drone



military


----------



## TWLs wife

Ironman62 said:


> military



Army


----------



## Ironman62

TWLs wife said:


> Army



Awesome


----------



## Penn

Ironman62 said:


> Awesome


 
Capable


----------



## muttdog

Penn said:


> Capable



possable


----------



## Ironman62

watercolor said:


> Hoggie Roll



Dough


----------



## ewashkow

Ironman62 said:


> Dough



cash


----------



## Bronwyn

ewashkow said:


> cash



Johnny


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> Johnny


 
401plan!


----------



## muttdog

Penn said:


> 401plan!



broke


----------



## Penn

muttdog said:


> broke


 
Stimulus! (Obammy)


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Stimulus! (Obammy)



Revive


----------



## Purplefox

Ironman62 said:


> Revive



Refresh


----------



## FireBrand

Purplefox said:


> Refresh


7-up


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> 7-up



can


----------



## softcrab

doanything


----------



## Purplefox

softcrab said:


> doanything



Talent


----------



## Ironman62

Purplefox said:


> Talent



Show


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Show


exhibition


----------



## StadEMS3

FireBrand said:


> exhibition



Concert


----------



## SEABREEZE 1957

StadEMS3 said:


> Concert


 
Unity


----------



## muttdog

SEABREEZE 1957 said:


> Unity



marriage


----------



## Branndon

Love


----------



## Bronwyn

Branndon said:


> Love



fantasy


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> fantasy


 
Island


----------



## Ironman62

Penn said:


> Island



Romance


----------



## StadEMS3

Ironman62 said:


> Romance



Novel


----------



## Bronwyn

StadEMS3 said:


> Novel



idea


----------



## Purplefox

Bronwyn said:


> idea



Intention


----------



## Bronwyn

Purplefox said:


> Intention



good


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Bronwyn said:


> good


 



bad


----------



## Bronwyn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> bad



evil


----------



## Purplefox

Bronwyn said:


> evil



Demon


----------



## Bronwyn

Purplefox said:


> Demon



attack


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> attack


 
anxiety


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> anxiety



nerves


----------



## hotmomma

Bronwyn said:


> nerves



pain


----------



## FireBrand

hotmomma said:


> pain


pills


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> pills



cancer


----------



## StadEMS3

Bronwyn said:


> cancer



mole


----------



## jaybeeztoo

StadEMS3 said:


> mole



rodent


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:


> rodent



trap


----------



## StadEMS3

Bronwyn said:


> trap



Bear


----------



## Bronwyn

StadEMS3 said:


> Bear



hug


----------



## whome20603

Bronwyn said:


> hug



kiss


----------



## jaybeeztoo

whome20603 said:


> kiss



french


----------



## whome20603

jaybeeztoo said:


> french



fries


----------



## jaybeeztoo

whome20603 said:


> fries



curly


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:


> curly



perm


----------



## whome20603

Bronwyn said:


> perm



stinks


----------



## Bronwyn

whome20603 said:


> stinks



ferret


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> ferret



snake


----------



## flomaster

muttdog said:


> snake



Charmer


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> Charmer



charismatic


----------



## Purplefox

Bronwyn said:


> charismatic



Alluring


----------



## FireBrand

Purplefox said:


> Alluring


 
fetching


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> fetching



retrieve


----------



## rlcurious

*Bi*

Bi..........fill in the blanks


----------



## Penn

rlcurious said:


> Bi..........fill in the blanks


 
Bisphoric(that was easy)


----------



## 2lazy2P

Penn said:


> Bisphoric(that was easy)


 

District


----------



## StadEMS3

2lazy2P said:


> District



Court


----------



## 2lazy2P

StadEMS3 said:


> Court


 
Patio


----------



## Bronwyn

2lazy2P said:


> Patio



Screen


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> Screen


 
Awning


----------



## withrespect

Penn said:


> Awning



coverage


----------



## Bronwyn

withrespect said:


> coverage



insurance


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> insurance



Gap


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> Gap



Gorge


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> Gorge



eat


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> eat



dinner


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> dinner



steak


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> steak



stake


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> stake



Peg


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> Peg



leg


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> leg




hair


----------



## muttdog

flomaster said:


> hair



lip


----------



## twinoaks207

Bronwyn said:


> leg


 
lamp

(hey, it's that time of year!)


----------



## flomaster

muttdog said:


> lip



Balm


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> Balm



sooth


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> sooth


 
ease


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> ease



retire


----------



## StadEMS3

Bronwyn said:


> retire



Relax


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

StadEMS3 said:


> Relax


 

rest


----------



## Bronwyn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> rest



stop


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> stop


pause


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> pause



break


----------



## Bronwyn

flomaster said:


> break



destroy


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> destroy




eliminate


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> eliminate


vaporize


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> vaporize



mist


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> mist



spray


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> spray



splatter


----------



## twinoaks207

Bronwyn said:


> splatter


 
paint

(*bump)


----------



## Bean

twinoaks207 said:


> paint
> 
> (*bump)



Numbers


----------



## twinoaks207

Bean said:


> Numbers


 
television


----------



## StadEMS3

twinoaks207 said:


> television



Tube


----------



## FireBrand

StadEMS3 said:


> Tube


amplifier


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> amplifier



marshall


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> marshall


stack


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> stack



half


----------



## twinoaks207

Bronwyn said:


> half


 
pint


----------



## Bronwyn

twinoaks207 said:


> pint



pound


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> pound


 

mutt


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> mutt



pooch


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> pooch


 
hybrid


----------



## StadEMS3

FireBrand said:


> hybrid



Toyota


----------



## Penn

FireBrand said:


> hybrid


 
unique


----------



## muttdog

Penn said:


> unique



single


----------



## twinoaks207

muttdog said:


> single


 
married


----------



## Bronwyn

twinoaks207 said:


> married



dead


----------



## ICit

Bronwyn said:


> dead


cadaver


----------



## Bronwyn

ICit said:


> cadaver



morgue


----------



## whome20603

Bronwyn said:


> morgue



cold


----------



## Bronwyn

whome20603 said:


> cold



metal


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> metal



heavy


----------



## ICit

muttdog said:


> heavy


load


----------



## whome20603

ICit said:


> load



laundry


----------



## muttdog

whome20603 said:


> laundry



tide


----------



## ICit

muttdog said:


> tide



Cheer


----------



## Bronwyn

ICit said:


> Cheer



leader


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> leader


 
introduction


----------



## twinoaks207

Penn said:


> introduction


 
book


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> book


 
volume


----------



## StadEMS3

Penn said:


> volume



Loud


----------



## Bronwyn

StadEMS3 said:


> Loud



music


----------



## twinoaks207

Bronwyn said:


> music


 
chorus


----------



## Bronwyn

twinoaks207 said:


> chorus



choir


----------



## twinoaks207

Bronwyn said:


> choir


 
song


----------



## hotmomma

twinoaks207 said:


> song



harmony


----------



## SA475

tune


----------



## Bronwyn

SA475 said:


> tune



tone


----------



## LusbyMom

Bronwyn said:


> tone



bone


----------



## Bronwyn

LusbyMom said:


> bone



Tee


----------



## flomaster

Bronwyn said:


> Tee




Ball


----------



## Penn

flomaster said:


> Ball


 
Prom


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> Prom



DJ


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> DJ



dance


----------



## StadEMS3

muttdog said:


> dance




Boogie


----------



## Bronwyn

StadEMS3 said:


> Boogie



Nights


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> Nights


 
Lights


----------



## withrespect

Penn said:


> Lights



sights


----------



## whome20603

withrespect said:


> sights



view


----------



## Penn

whome20603 said:


> view


 
slant


----------



## hotmomma

Penn said:


> slant



crooked


----------



## SA475

Criminal


----------



## Bronwyn

SA475 said:


> Criminal



azzhole


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> azzhole



me  (thats what the wife calls me)


----------



## Penn

muttdog said:


> me  (thats what the wife calls me)


 
portrait


----------



## CRoyal

Penn said:


> portrait



Artist


----------



## Bronwyn

CRoyal said:


> Artist



crazy


----------



## ICit

Bronwyn said:


> crazy


insane


----------



## StadEMS3

ICit said:


> insane



wacked


----------



## muttdog

StadEMS3 said:


> wacked



smacked


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> smacked



Spanked


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> Spanked


 
foreplay


----------



## StadEMS3

Penn said:


> foreplay



Climax


----------



## Bronwyn

StadEMS3 said:


> Climax



multiple


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> multiple



partners


----------



## twinoaks207

muttdog said:


> partners


 
golf


----------



## Penn

twinoaks207 said:


> golf


 
Bogey (Elin)


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> Bogey (Elin)



Eagle


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> Eagle


buzzard


----------



## StadEMS3

FireBrand said:


> buzzard



Turkey


----------



## kelb

StadEMS3 said:


> Turkey



KELB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> KELB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muttdog

Black-Francis said:


>



lance


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


>


I got your loser right here.. m f'er


muttdog said:


> lance



Behavin


----------



## Penn

kelb said:


> I got your loser right here.. m f'er
> 
> 
> Behavin


 
Mindin'


----------



## StadEMS3

Penn said:


> Mindin'



Watching


----------



## muttdog

StadEMS3 said:


> Watching



stalking


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> stalking



Psycho


----------



## hotmomma

Bronwyn said:


> Psycho



movie


----------



## StadEMS3

hotmomma said:


> movie



Comedy


----------



## muttdog

StadEMS3 said:


> Comedy



government


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> government



terrorism


----------



## hotmomma

Bronwyn said:


> terrorism



bombing


----------



## Bronwyn

hotmomma said:


> bombing



suicide


----------



## 2lazy2P

Bronwyn said:


> suicide


 
terrorism


----------



## hotmomma

2lazy2P said:


> terrorism



death


----------



## Purplefox

hotmomma said:


> death



Heaven


----------



## rpexie

Jesus!


----------



## toppick08

rpexie said:


> Jesus!



freak


----------



## hotmomma

toppick08 said:


> freak



slut


----------



## struggler44

hotmomma said:


> slut



KVF


----------



## dogmom

bite me


----------



## hotmomma

dogmom said:


> bite me



dog


----------



## rich70

hotmomma said:


> dog



bark


----------



## Penn

rich70 said:


> bark


 
tree


----------



## Beta84

Penn said:


> tree



hippy


----------



## StadEMS3

Beta84 said:


> hippy



Peace


----------



## hotmomma

StadEMS3 said:


> Peace



sign


----------



## Bronwyn

hotmomma said:


> sign



Stop


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> Stop


 
Gap


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> Gap



teeth


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> teeth



mouth


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> mouth



sing


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> sing


 
Rhyme


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> Rhyme



poet


----------



## rpexie

Antisocial


----------



## Penn

rpexie said:


> Antisocial


 
loner


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> loner



lonely


----------



## Penn

Bronwyn said:


> lonely


 
reclusive


----------



## Bronwyn

Penn said:


> reclusive



hermit


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> hermit


crabs


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> crabs



legs


----------



## hotmomma

Bronwyn said:


> legs



shave


----------



## Penn

hotmomma said:


> shave


 
Norelco


----------



## atrusomder

Penn said:


> Norelco



Razor


----------



## Abc123

Blade




atrusomder said:


> Razor


----------



## ftcret

Abc123 said:


> Blade



prison


----------



## Abc123

inmates



ftcret said:


> prison


----------



## 2lazy2P

Abc123 said:


> inmates


 
jailbird


----------



## FireBrand

alcatraz


----------



## godsbutterfly

FireBrand said:


> alcatraz



rock


----------



## FireBrand

godsbutterfly said:


> rock


roll


----------



## 2lazy2P

FireBrand said:


> roll


 
Biscuit


----------



## ftcret

2lazy2P said:


> Biscuit



rubber


----------



## betty99

ftcret said:


> rubber



band


----------



## 2lazy2P

betty99 said:


> band


 
Posse


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

2lazy2P said:


> Posse



gang


----------



## 2lazy2P

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> gang


 
BANG!


----------



## ftcret

2lazy2P said:


> BANG!



dead


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ftcret said:


> dead



Osama


----------



## 2lazy2P

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Osama


 
Drift Wood


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

2lazy2P said:


> Drift Wood



float


----------



## 2lazy2P

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> float


 
suggest


----------



## SLIM

2lazy2P said:


> suggest



Idea


----------



## 2lazy2P

SLIM said:


> Idea


 
proposal


----------



## ftcret

2lazy2P said:


> proposal



indecent


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ftcret said:


> indecent



vulgar


----------



## 2lazy2P

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> vulgar


 
Naughty


----------



## ftcret

2lazy2P said:


> Naughty



nice


----------



## Ironman62

ftcret said:


> nice



beautiful


----------



## 2lazy2P

Ironman62 said:


> beautiful


 
Striking


----------



## ftcret

2lazy2P said:


> Striking



iron


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ftcret said:


> iron



steel


----------



## Ironman62

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> steel



plate


----------



## twinoaks207

Ironman62 said:


> plate


 
dinner


----------



## godsbutterfly

twinoaks207 said:


> dinner



menu


----------



## dawn

godsbutterfly said:


> menu



planning


----------



## 2lazy2P

dawn said:


> planning


 
scheduling


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

2lazy2P said:


> scheduling



calendar


----------



## ftcret

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> calendar



girl


----------



## 2lazy2P

ftcret said:


> girl


 
Lass


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

2lazy2P said:


> Lass



Vegas


----------



## 2lazy2P

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Vegas


 
Sin


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

2lazy2P said:


> Sin



City


----------



## godsbutterfly

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> City



suburb


----------



## SLIM

godsbutterfly said:


> suburb



Hicktown!


----------



## 2lazy2P

SLIM said:


> Hicktown!


 
Ridge


----------



## Ironman62

2lazy2P said:


> Ridge



Valley


----------



## 2lazy2P

Ironman62 said:


> Valley


 
canyon


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

2lazy2P said:


> canyon



grand ...


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> grand ...



:SLAM:


----------



## 2lazy2P

withrespect said:


> :SLAM:


 
dunk


----------



## SLIM

2lazy2P said:


> dunk



Donuts...


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

SLIM said:


> Donuts...



coffee


----------



## 2lazy2P

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> coffee


 
black


----------



## Ironman62

2lazy2P said:


> black



stallion


----------



## 2lazy2P

Ironman62 said:


> stallion


 
leather


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

2lazy2P said:


> leather



neck


----------



## SLIM

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> neck



Turtle


----------



## ftcret

SLIM said:


> Turtle



head


----------



## Ironman62

ftcret said:


> head



Cone


----------



## monsterman

Ironman62 said:


> Cone


snail


----------



## Ironman62

monsterman said:


> snail



Pace


----------



## 2lazy2P

Ironman62 said:


> Pace


 
Car


----------



## ftcret

2lazy2P said:


> Car



race


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ftcret said:


> race



track


----------



## This_person

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> track



Monitor


----------



## Ironman62

This_person said:


> Monitor



Hall


----------



## bulldog

Ironman62 said:


> Hall



Access


----------



## ftcret

bulldog said:


> Access



denied


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ftcret said:


> denied



rejected


----------



## bulldog

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> rejected



alone


----------



## monsterman

bulldog said:


> alone



solitary


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

monsterman said:


> solitary



confinement


----------



## ftcret

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> confinement



tight


----------



## Ironman62

ftcret said:


> tight



perfect


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Ironman62 said:


> perfect



fit


----------



## Ironman62

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> fit



Size


----------



## SLIM

Ironman62 said:


> Size



 Matters!


----------



## Ironman62

SLIM said:


> Matters!



Length


----------



## SLIM

Ironman62 said:


> Length



WIDTH


----------



## ftcret

SLIM said:


> WIDTH



girth


----------



## 2lazy2P

ftcret said:


> girth


 circumference


----------



## withrespect

2lazy2P said:


> circumference



circumcise


----------



## betty99

withrespect said:


> circumcise



aardvark


----------



## withrespect

betty99 said:


> aardvark



... Greek?


----------



## ftcret

withrespect said:


> ... Greek?



Contraceptive


----------



## withrespect

ftcret said:


> Contraceptive



unreliable


----------



## SLIM

withrespect said:


> unreliable



justice...


----------



## frozenrain

SLIM said:


> justice...



not in the casey anthony trial



judge


----------



## Ironman62

frozenrain said:


> not in the casey anthony trial
> 
> 
> 
> judge





Hammer


----------



## Lurk

Ironman62 said:


> Hammer



Time


----------



## frozenrain

Lurk said:


> Time



machine


----------



## monsterman

frozenrain said:


> machine



head


----------



## Ironman62

monsterman said:


> head



Pleasure


----------



## frozenrain

Ironman62 said:


> Pleasure



cruise


----------



## ftcret

frozenrain said:


> cruise



missile


----------



## frozenrain

ftcret said:


> missile



launch


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

frozenrain said:


> launch



fire


----------



## Ironman62

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> fire



truck


----------



## ftcret

Ironman62 said:


> truck



garbage


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ftcret said:


> garbage



trash


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> trash



trailer


----------



## Ironman62

withrespect said:


> trailer



movie


----------



## ftcret

Ironman62 said:


> movie



projector


----------



## SLIM

ftcret said:


> projector



Protrusion...


----------



## ftcret

SLIM said:


> Protrusion...



bump


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ftcret said:


> bump



hump  (after all, it IS wednesday!)


----------



## 2lazy2P

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> hump (after all, it IS wednesday!)


 
camel


----------



## SLIM

2lazy2P said:


> camel



cigarettes


----------



## Lurk

SLIM said:


> cigarettes



Whiskey


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Lurk said:


> Whiskey



bottle


----------



## frozenrain

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> bottle



blue


----------



## ftcret

frozenrain said:


> blue



balls


----------



## bulldog

ftcret said:


> balls



pool


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

bulldog said:


> pool



shark


----------



## ftcret

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> shark



but t


----------



## frozenrain

ftcret said:


> but t



bottom


----------



## ftcret

frozenrain said:


> bottom



feeder


----------



## SLIM

ftcret said:


> feeder




Tube...


----------



## ftcret

SLIM said:


> Tube...



sock


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ftcret said:


> sock



puppet


----------



## 2lazy2P

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> puppet


 
hand


----------



## ftcret

2lazy2P said:


> hand



out


----------



## monsterman

ftcret said:


> out



house


----------



## Ironman62

monsterman said:


> house



Party


----------



## SLIM

Ironman62 said:


> Party



Saturday!


----------



## Ironman62

SLIM said:


> Saturday!



Weekend


----------



## ftcret

Ironman62 said:


> Weekend



fling


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ftcret said:


> fling



throw


----------



## Ironman62

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> throw



_Up


----------



## ftcret

Ironman62 said:


> _Up



town


----------



## SLIM

ftcret said:


> town



Hall...


----------



## Lurk

SLIM said:


> Hall...



Oates


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Lurk said:


> Oates



grain


----------



## Ironman62

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> grain



Sugar


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Ironman62 said:


> Sugar



Daddy


----------



## Ironman62

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Daddy



Daycare


----------



## 2lazy2P

Ironman62 said:


> Daycare


 
center


----------



## FireBrand

2lazy2P said:


> center


universe


----------



## ftcret

FireBrand said:


> universe



expand


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

FireBrand said:


> universe



space


----------



## dave1959

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> space



case


----------



## ftcret

dave1959 said:


> case



head


----------



## dave1959

ftcret said:


> head



Boat


----------



## Ironman62

dave1959 said:


> Boat



Sail


----------



## FireBrand

Ironman62 said:


> Sail


fish


----------



## Ironman62

FireBrand said:


> fish



hole


----------



## hotmomma

Ironman62 said:


> hole



donut


----------



## ftcret

hotmomma said:


> donut



hemmoroid


----------



## dave1959

ftcret said:


> hemmoroid



CLEM_...


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

dave1959 said:


> CLEM_...



son


----------



## ftcret

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> son



wayward


----------



## withrespect

ftcret said:


> wayward



onward


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> onward



forward


----------



## ftcret

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> forward



foreword


----------



## SLIM

ftcret said:


> foreword



introduction...


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

SLIM said:


> introduction...



begining


----------



## frozenrain

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> begining



end


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

frozenrain said:


> end



rear...


----------



## Lurk

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> rear...



entrance


----------



## bulldog

Lurk said:


> entrance



hidden


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

bulldog said:


> hidden



valley


----------



## frozenrain

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> valley



cheese


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

frozenrain said:


> cheese



burger


----------



## Manolo

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> burger


ham


----------



## SLIM

Manolo said:


> ham



HOCK...


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

SLIM said:


> HOCK...



pawn


----------



## Lurk

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> pawn



shop


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Lurk said:


> shop



work


----------



## ftcret

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> work



out


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

ftcret said:


> out



source


----------



## SLIM

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> source



contract...


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

SLIM said:


> contract...



sign


----------



## ftcret

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> sign



post


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ftcret said:


> post



office


----------



## SLIM

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> office



...Depot...


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

SLIM said:


> ...Depot...



Home...


----------



## SLIM

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Home...



Invasion...


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

SLIM said:


> Invasion...



... *USA*

(Chuck Norris movie)


----------



## 2lazy2P

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> ... *USA*
> 
> (Chuck Norris movie)


 
*Spy*

(the one attempting the invasion)


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

2lazy2P said:


> *Spy*



*Bond*   (James Bond)


----------



## 2lazy2P

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> *Bond* (James Bond)


 
Gold


----------



## SLIM

2lazy2P said:


> Gold


Finger...


----------



## 2lazy2P

SLIM said:


> Finger...


 
Food


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

2lazy2P said:


> Food



...Poisoning


----------

